# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion III     - Part 5



## Reznor (Apr 21, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 21, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6SFNW5F8K9Y[/YOUTUBE]


R.I.P.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

Prince's death got me shook brehs


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2016)

Prince died???

Joining Mike in the after life as a legend.

Rip


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

It's funny because he's one of the greatest musicians of our time

But he never actually got Hip-Hop/Rap culture when it started getting big in the late 80's


----------



## creative (Apr 24, 2016)

I always expected his death to be something more grand or serious than the common cold. Talk about death by humility.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2016)

Somehow..
Someway...

Meek Mill is gonna take an L for this update.


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2016)

Views from the 6 drops in 4 days. Are you guys ready?


----------



## Arcana (Apr 25, 2016)

Aww yiss
can't wait


----------



## mali (Apr 25, 2016)

princes guitar skills were so slept on. rip man.


>4:42

yep he really had a guy hold him up while he went in


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 25, 2016)

Prince's skills is anything but slept on, he's highly rated by just about everyone. He was an all-rounder.

I watched Beyonce's Lemonade thing and I gotta say, it was a waste to me. All that time to say, "I'm staying with my shitty dude who was shitty before I met him." All the other stuff that was thrown in there attempts to cover that core decision, she really is a regular chick when you look at her as a woman. Won't be buying this album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2016)

What did Jay- Z do?

Beyonce is beautiful, but she comes off as someone who's too into herself for my liking. You can inflate a blimp with her ego.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2016)

cheat n shit.

I mean I do agree her decision takes away from the impact of Lemonade.

But Lemonade still a fucking good album


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2016)

ItEndsHere said:


> Prince's skills is anything but slept on, he's highly rated by just about everyone. He was an all-rounder.
> 
> I watched Beyonce's Lemonade thing and I gotta say, it was a waste to me. All that time to say, "I'm staying with my shitty dude who was shitty before I met him." All the other stuff that was thrown in there attempts to cover that core decision, she really is a regular chick when you look at her as a woman. Won't be buying this album.



because he's arguably a top 10 all time guitarist and if you were asked to make a list of the top 10 more often than not you wouldn't even consider him unless prompted

as a guitarist he was legitimately underrated cause he was so talented at everything


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2016)

The best part of the Beyonce song is how people mixed up Rachel Ray for Rachel Roy and her hoard went after her


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2016)

I still havent gotten over the fact Camelface ever snagged Beyonce to begin with


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2016)

zenieth said:


> cheat n shit.
> 
> I mean I do agree her decision takes away from the impact of Lemonade.
> 
> But Lemonade still a fucking good album






Wow, she Taylor Swift'd his ass


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2016)

"Empower your vagina with Tidal streaming service!"

That is a new low


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2016)

Rachel Ray busy just making her easy cook recipes and now she got a face full of bees


----------



## Sansa (Apr 25, 2016)

Parallax said:


> The best part of the Beyonce song is how people mixed up Rachel Ray for Rachel Roy and her hoard went after her



Beyonce's fans are just a worse version of Nicki's fans imo, and that's saying something.



~Gesy~ said:


> "Empower your vagina with Tidal streaming service!"
> 
> That is a new low


Kanye tried finessing his fans for Tidal and now they're on the rocks after they got found out


----------



## mali (Apr 25, 2016)

beyonce got me feelin mad at jay z like im in their relationship smh


----------



## NO (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2016)

Btw I know it's slow but I still laugh at Ray J's comments about Kim K's vag.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 26, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Views from the 6 drops in 4 days. Are you guys ready?



Yeah not sure what to expect

But can't stop bumping one dance


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2016)

Didn't stop him from having a number 1 record before Drake or Future


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2016)

Thinking I'm caping for Desiigner  nah just making fun of your 6god

But funny you say that, he is doing shows but how when he has only one track. I don't understand it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2016)

2 actually,  the other is called"Zombie Walk"

It's funny how if someone played this for you for the first time you'd think it's a new Future track.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 26, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> 2 actually,  the other is called"Zombie Walk"
> 
> It's funny how if someone played this for you for the first time you'd think it's a new Future track.


That sounds like shit tbh, thank god he got a different producer for Panda.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2016)

Scott supposedly dropping something on he birthday.


----------



## mali (Apr 26, 2016)

idk wat the problem is. 2 futures is better than 1.

also that zombie shit slaps


----------



## Sansa (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2016)

I agree, Mali

He's doing a pretty good imitation. He could even end up being a better Future than Future.


----------



## mali (Apr 26, 2016)

as stupid as those guys were one thing i don't get is, why wait until they were poppin to arrest them? thats some evil shit.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 26, 2016)

I think I heard something about the police regularly picking on Bobby when they pulled up on the block or something like that.

Might've been from an akademiks video


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2016)

I have no sympathy for dude


----------



## God (Apr 26, 2016)

Nypd is a bunch of abusive fuckbois, can confirm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

Still, your boy dumb as fuck for laying it out there on song


----------



## Arcana (Apr 27, 2016)

Bobby interrogation probably went down like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2016)

Rap snitches
Telling all their business
sit in the court and be their own star witness


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2016)

2 days left 

I sense disappointment on the horizon.


----------



## mali (Apr 27, 2016)

as long as the productions good and they get a few quotables, ppl will be cool.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2016)

Views would have to be really bad for people to actually start talking shit about Drake imo

And the album already has a #1 song on it in One Dance


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 27, 2016)

Desiigner should be shot but that would be too good to be true. 

The fact that Drake's first number one song is One Trash is telling, this era is shaping up badly, but if DS2 is acclaimed by the white guys then his trash will definitely set it on fire.

Oh and saw that Beyonce got a 5 star from Rolling Stoners, laughable as this album is anything but they continue to show why they're trash.



Parallax said:


> because he's arguably a top 10 all time guitarist and if you were asked to make a list of the top 10 more often than not you wouldn't even consider him unless prompted
> 
> as a guitarist he was legitimately underrated cause he was so talented at everything



Now that I've considered it, you're right.


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2016)

Is it confirmed one dance is on the album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2016)

>"it gon' be a classic"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2016)

Classic kek


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 27, 2016)

Gonna be album of the year 100% anyone who disagrees can meet me up in the street cuz we fighting


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 27, 2016)

Uncle Murda & Maino are mad funny, how you gon' talk about a girl's pussy scent like you ain't still smash. 

Dumb condoms apologized.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2016)

Bishamon said:


> Gonna be album of the year 100% anyone who disagrees can meet me up in the street cuz we fighting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2016)

Topics I expect to be covered on the album:
1. Ghost writing allegations
2. Meek Mill
3. Who he's fucking
4. Who broke his heart


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

been listening to this again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm sure they probably gone be a track about rihanna and Di Caprio too.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2016)

zenieth said:


> been listening to this again


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2016)

Views Tracklist


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

Still Here gone be the meek track.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

Either "With You" or "Faithful" is going to be his in his feelings track, maybe both


"Too Good" going to be his who he fucking at the moment track


And "Feel No Ways" is probably going to be his addressing ghost writing allegations track

U With Me might also be a bit of the above, but with an added twist of how his fans still down to ride with him.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 27, 2016)

if this isn't a blassic then i'm afraid drake just won't ever have one. 3 albums in thus far, and not one of them is a classic in my eyes. look across the room and kendrick has 3 in 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah Drake has never come even close to a classic. I dont think he will ever have one to be honest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

Listened to that new A$AP Ferg joint

What the fuck that boy doing?

And Rocky barely ever fucking round

Somebody need to come along and smack some sense into A$AP Mob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2016)

Vault said:


> Yeah Drake has never come even close to a classic. I dont think he will ever have one to be honest


Closest he got was Take Care

and yeah I don't think he'll ever get there with commercialized Pop Rap


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Closest he got was Take Care
> 
> and yeah I don't think he'll ever get there with commercialized Pop Rap



your boy trying too hard to straddle the line.


----------



## mali (Apr 27, 2016)

take care is a late night regrets classic boi fuc u mean 

cookin pasta at 2am thinkin about ur ex

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2016)

That track list doesn't exactly inspire a lot of hope


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2016)

I still don't like drake. I think he's a fuckboi who has nothing to offer other than his perpetually broken heart.

That being said, he is arguably the biggest name in hip-hop atm so I'm still paying close attention to his music.

He's not a good rapper, imho. His production carries him.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 27, 2016)

It's kinda annoying watching them act like they've actually been listening to him before the Views hype started taking over social media, especially those who were caping for Meek during the beef.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2016)

Drake has been huge since Take Care bruh and been kinda big since So Far Gone. There aren't bandwagon Drake fans unless you're talking about the 14 people who knew of him when he dropped Comeback Season


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

What a long fucking way we've come


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

Why the fuck do I like this song now


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2016)

respek this shit playboi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

New York's finest


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2016)

Joey got what it takes to put NY on the map again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## creative (Apr 28, 2016)

Not much to say on lemonade. I was never a major fan outside of her singles but I agree that beyounce's lyricism is a step up from average. Her choice to stick with hoova, regardless on if the infidelity in question was from before the marriage or after kinda cements the point of the album by relation and that's fucked up. 

James Blake showing up is fucking heavenly though.


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2016)

Joey doe


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2016)

Views guest artists are Popcaan, Wizkid, Rihanna, Bun B, DVSN, Future, and PND. Check Drake's IG


----------



## God Movement (Apr 28, 2016)

drizzy holding the skreets down


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't care for these features


----------



## mali (Apr 28, 2016)

ran down on that bitch twice~~

bih is in my head


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2016)

P3 after Views too. Finally


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 28, 2016)

Cubey said:


> I still don't like drake. I think he's a fuckboi who has nothing to offer other than his perpetually broken heart.
> 
> That being said, he is arguably the biggest name in hip-hop atm so I'm still paying close attention to his music.
> 
> He's not a good rapper, imho. His production carries him.


Bingo. Normally I wouldn't go out of my way to hate on someone, but, I'm in college right now. Needless to say, I can't get away from him. I hear him at parties. I hear him at the bar I work at. I hear him in my own house. He's a decent artist at best, although I wouldn't go that far. There are far too many talented rappers and acts out there that get no shine, and Drake gets all this attention for reasons I couldn't explain myself.

This is just my opinion, though. I tend to listen to stuff with substance and a message, so I may be a little  biased here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 28, 2016)

How can you listen to Drake and even compare him to "emcees"?

He is a mainstream artist. He's pop. What do you expect? There are a lot of things about Drake I don't like, but he's a good artist who knows his sound and audience. And he's successful at that.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 28, 2016)

At least that summer sixteen garbage ain't on there


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

SHEEESH

SHEEESH

RUN UP SOME DIGITS


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

WHEN I PUT ICE ON I AM SUB ZERO

Why do YT songs suddenly sound hot as shit to me today


----------



## Kuya (Apr 28, 2016)

there's a youtube link for the VIEWS streaming if you don't have Beats 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

I was just about to post that

Was too busy jamming to the 6ix anthem


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

Fucking out son


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

Drake interview on right now

Album should start soon


----------



## God Movement (Apr 28, 2016)

time to listen to this


----------



## God (Apr 28, 2016)

Listened to all the previews on iTunes, typical drake affair tbqh.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 28, 2016)

>When Chrysler made the car that look just like a Bentley

I was legit talking about how I don't know how Chrysler got away with that shit TODAY


----------



## Kuya (Apr 28, 2016)

So Royce dropped an album.

you're welcome

(not sure if allowed to post this, lemme know if im supposed to take down)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

Half way through U with me?

So far sounds like a better version of NWTS

I hear feel no ways, hype, still here, and grammys are fucking bangers though


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

>Last year I know you learned your lesson I could GPS ya if you need addressin

Hype is the tweet milly diss track


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

YOOO

HYPE IS FUCKING FIRE

FUCKKKKKK


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

drizzzy stop

DRIZZY STOP

HE'S ALREADY DEAD


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

This niggy getting a Grammy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

Is it a classic though?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

the second half of controlla

FCK


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

"Fire & Desire" is so fucking lit


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

Choa said:


> the second half of controlla
> 
> FCK


Controlla leaked a couple weeks ago bruh


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

The controlla version that leaked had Popcaan in it

The one on views is all Drake


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

Choa said:


> The controlla version that leaked had Popcaan in it
> 
> The one on views is all Drake



Thank God


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm guessing reception is mixed


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2016)

Thought it sucked tbh


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

The first 4 tracks are slow, then the album picks up with Hype.

After track 10 it's just fucking fire back to back


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

What I really wanna know is why Drake cut poppy from Controlla 

He posted a picture of him on instagram yesterday captioned Views, but he wasn't on the track


----------



## God (Apr 29, 2016)

I did enjoy the song U Wit Me? tho. When he starts getting loud at the end


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2016)

can't lie. this is fire to me

wish there was more rapping and depth of content. but the atmosphere and cohesion here is the best he's managed to put out yet


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2016)

So after listening a few times, Views is easily Drake's best album to me. It has the balance Take Care lacked. It doesn't sound like one long ass song like NWTS did. And IYRTITL was good, but wasn't an album and wasn't made like one. This here is good shit though.

Weston Road Flows >>>
With You >>>
Controlla/One Dance back to back >>>>>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

I will say that so far I only fuck with about half the album. Some songs has potential to grow me, others I'll likely won't revisit

9, Feel No Ways, Weston Road Flows, Grammys and Views are my favorites

Weston Road Flows was the only one_ I had to playback _after hearing it.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

During my listening session with a group of friends I told them "You know Meek Mill is gonna drop his shit this weekend cause of this, right?"


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2016)

man, nobody here for meek.

Travis dropping something tomorrow


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2016)

looking forward to dc4. we'll see if that shit is any good


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2016)

don't see views on spotify

anybody got a free link? hit the dm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

bbq sauce said:


> don't see views on spotify
> 
> anybody got a free link? hit the dm





Kuya said:


> So Royce dropped an album.
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> (not sure if allowed to post this, lemme know if im supposed to take down)


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2016)

I will say, Views is definitely his most coherent album.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 29, 2016)

Weston Road Flows is the only track I'm feeling so far 

First 5 tracks


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

Fire & Desire got me laid last night 

Album is nearly as good as Take Care. I'm sure it will grow on me and I'll like it just as much.

VIEWS will get at least 1 grammy.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 29, 2016)

Second half is much better, decent album overall.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Weston Road Flows is the only track I'm feeling so far
> 
> First 5 tracks


Same reaction at first

The first track alone is the worst opening track Drake ever had.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>


good looks

can't figure out how to rep you with the new skin -_____-


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2016)

Opening track is one of the worst I've heard in a while. I don't mind the first 4 tracks, and the first is really only bad as an opener. Album could've started at Hype tho


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2016)

Opening track is one of my fav tracks lol


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2016)

turned the 6 upside down it's a 9 now


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2016)

I like it. It just felt misplaced. Like it should have been around Summer's Over/Fire&Desire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2016)

I see. Yeah, I suppose I can agree with that. Although I'm not particularly bugged out about it. What would be the ideal opening track in your opinion?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2016)

It doesn't bother me now, but on first listen I was like "tf is this..."

And I think Hype would've been a great opening track. Or even 9


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

I think this is why he wanted a double disc release

First half is pretty slow barring Weston road flow, Hype, 9, and Still here

Second half is fierce


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2016)

> Double Disc

Are there even going to be physical releases? lol


----------



## Sansa (Apr 29, 2016)

He was hinting at/teasing a possible double disc release


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2016)

He probably meant metaphorically. More songs = more streams


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 30, 2016)

I wish lil bibby was a better rapper

he has such a great voice


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

His voice is perfect for drill.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

I think the people who're trashing Views just expected another WATTBA/Drake to just start rapping about ignorant shit all the time 

Drizzy said Views sold over 600k first day too, so for a trash album, he still trashed the competition.


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 30, 2016)

We all knew the album was gonna break the US in half  but nah it ain't trash, just really uninteresting, the mushy cloudy beats are okay but he done better, meanwhile the turn up tracks aren't as turned up as some of his previous, probably cuz the beats are too cloudy


The album actually sounds quite a lot like the cover now that I think about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2016)

his review is gonna be lit


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

He's speaking my mind exactly.

Smdh


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

I mean honestly, did he do ANYTHING that was new or interesting here? Even his relationship issues, which is what he does best, were stale and boring. And that awful flow he started using. That lazy, borderline prose, flow that would fit better on someone like Future, combined with that copied Jamaican accent.

This album was hella average, if not bad, for all the hype it got.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah I'd call it average, Kanye's album and Kendrick's microwaved leftovers shits on this.


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

It might just be a grower though 

I really wish he'd switch up his subject matter.
"Bitches, bitches, fame is hard, bitches, bitches, bitches, I cant deal with fame, bitches"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2016)

you forgot "I'm the best rapper out here" 

Top Five
Top Five
Top Five


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes, ofc, how could I forget


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

What the fuck kinda intro is this?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

Like how the fuck you gone build anybody up to get into the feeling for your album with that


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

boy soundin like weezy circa 09

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

I think he might have claimed Wayne as one of his influences, yeah.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

it's a banger tho


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> it's a banger tho


Aint never say it wasn't.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

I forgot that lil mama still releasing shit

I also forgot that lil mama can actually spit.


feel bad that charlamagne murked her career.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 30, 2016)

wait...a sizable bulk of people liked IYRTITL?

confused tbh


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> wait...a sizable bulk of people liked IYRTITL?
> 
> confused tbh



I liked a lot of tracks on it, but that project was in no way cohesive or consistent. Had a few strong singles however.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> wait...a sizable bulk of people liked IYRTITL?
> 
> confused tbh



I mean, a lot of people fuck with drake. So even with how IYRTITL is, there'll still be a number of dick riders to the point where you can point them out and be like "Those people like it."


----------



## Ruse (Apr 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I liked a lot of tracks on it, but that project was in no way cohesive or consistent. Had a few strong singles however.



Energy and Know Yourself


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 30, 2016)

As for Views, it's aight, I guess

Keep the Family Close is a garbage opening like jfc, Tuscan Leather stamps all over it. Views is slightly better, but again, Pound Cake felt like a far better way to close off an album.  

Feel No Ways, Weston Road Flows, Controlla and One Dance are really the only songs on here that have demanded replays from me. The rest of them are either okay or I'll never listen to again unless I shuffle, it comes on by accident and I'm not bothered to skip rofl



zenieth said:


> I mean, a lot of people fuck with drake. So even with how IYRTITL is, there'll still be a number of dick riders to the point where you can point them out and be like "Those people like it."


yeah, fair enough

it literally got one listen from me before i deleted it rip


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> As for Views, it's aight, I guess
> 
> Keep the Family Close is a garbage opening like jfc, Tuscan Leather stamps all over it. Views is slightly better, but again, Pound Cake felt like a far better way to close off an album.
> 
> ...



You can't tell me U With Me is "Okay" That track is a mess.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b077kf1w

King Push this summer


----------



## Ruse (Apr 30, 2016)

Weston Road Flows and One Dance  are the tracks I'll still be bumping from views on a regular. 

When the latter comes on during a night out


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 30, 2016)

zenieth said:


> You can't tell me U With Me is "Okay" That track is a mess.



who said i thought U With Me is okay? 

Hype is okay, Grammys is okay

U With Me was a forced listen through because first time listen


----------



## NO (Apr 30, 2016)

I was very excited for VIEWS. I was optimistic this album would make top 5 of the year even though we're only 1/3 of the year in.

But not this. This isn't what I expected. I expected his singles would be bangers, I also expected his filler tracks would go hard as fuck. The latter didn't happen. He had some nice beats and some nice lyrics but it was as good as TLOP was. If you wanted more Drake, you got it. I didn't want just Drake, I wanted some game-changing shit. This wasn't it.

Honestly, disappointed as a huge Drake fan.

5/10 album. The good thing is Drake releases hard tracks all year long so no one needs to make this album his new standard.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

nope.jpg

I think I've digested this enough to give it my review. 8.3/10 or 83/100. Could have rounded it down to an 8/10, but I think it's slightly better than that. Not quite a classic, but this is a very strong album.

I shall see what it gets on Metacritic in due time.


----------



## NO (Apr 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> nope.jpg
> 
> I think I've digested this enough to give it my review. 8.3/10 or 83/100. Could have rounded it down to an 8/10, but I think it's slightly better than that. Not quite a classic, but this is a very strong album.
> 
> I shall see what it gets on Metacritic in due time.


If you think it's 8.3/10, then I wonder what you think of his previous albums. I believe most of them would be at least 20-30% better than Views which means they'd be getting perfect scores from you. I guess it's possible that this album provides a different kind of Drake which also has a different appeal.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

I can tell you what I think.

Take Care was about a 7.5/10 and NWTS was bout a 7/10. Sorry, and Thank Me Later was a 6.5/10. Maybe slightly more, it's been a while.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I was very excited for VIEWS. I was optimistic this album would make top 5 of the year even though we're only 1/3 of the year in.
> 
> But not this. This isn't what I expected. I expected his singles would be bangers, I also expected his filler tracks would go hard as fuck. The latter didn't happen. He had some nice beats and some nice lyrics but it was as good as TLOP was. If you wanted more Drake, you got it. I didn't want just Drake, I wanted some game-changing shit. This wasn't it.
> 
> ...





Choa said:


> I think the people who're trashing Views just expected another WATTBA/Drake to just start rapping about ignorant shit all the time .


**


----------



## NO (Apr 30, 2016)

I will give some of the tracks I didn't like a couple more listens on DJ equipment, the production is pretty high quality for sure. What I really wanted was an album that was going to top the tracks that we got from Too Late (a _mixtape) _which were entirely hype tracks and bangers.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

Weston Road Flows with the highest plays


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

Weston Road Flows is the objective best song on that album.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

"9" with 9 plays


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

Yo

Weston Road flows runs for 4:14

14 plays

Illuminati confirmed?


----------



## NO (Apr 30, 2016)

Grammys and With You are unexpectedly popular on iTunes.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

grammys definitely one of the better set.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

Thought you just had the other version of controlla and so you never played the Views version


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2016)

Choa said:


> Thought you just had the other version of controlla and so you never played the Views version



Why would anyone ever go back to the leaked version?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

Because they're popcaan fans or just prefer it


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

The production on "Keep the Family Close" is honestly, impeccable.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

Thought it was produced by J.U.S.T.I.C.E. League at first. The highs and the lows, the instrumentation, the dramatic breaks and smooth melody. Very J.L-esque stuff.


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe Drake just isn't my cup of tea.

Idk


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Maybe Drake just isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Idk





But the cold aura of this album felt very Abel-like


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

i might need to listen to it again


----------



## Sansa (Apr 30, 2016)

> Sources at Republic Records later confirmed the astounding number, according to . The album is projected to sell more than 800,000 copies in the United States in its first week, which would set a career-best sales week for the Canadian entertainer.


So billboard confirmed that Drake did indeed move over 630k records in a night.



> I'm lookin at they first week numbers like what are those. I mean you boys not even coming close


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2016)

Giving this an 8.3/10 sounds ridiculous to me.

Congrats on the success tho


----------



## Ruse (Apr 30, 2016)

I wouldn't put this above Take Care or NWTS personally but those first day numbers  

Drake can't be stopped.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2016)

IT only sold 500K+ because they counted streams for Hotline Bling


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2016)

Also Wayne is Thug's biggest influence. He named his album Barter 6 lol. If you listen to his early mixtapes before he played with his voice on tracks he sounds almost identical to Wayne.


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2016)

Views is up to 750k+


----------



## Sansa (May 1, 2016)

I make people pay me for my time, yeah I need that

And I see your girl like all the time, all the time doe

I can't tell you if she's yours or mine


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2016)

What do you mean? Didn't Meek's last album go gold? lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

> By the end of 2015, _Dreams Worth More Than Money_ had sold 350,000 copies domestically.





Now, I can't seem to find what it made worldwide but it wouldn't surprise me if it didn't make 500k


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (May 2, 2016)

I don't run out of material
You shouldn't speak on me period
You try to give your side of the story
They heard it
But they wasn't hearing it


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2016)

Ah I see. 350K is pretty good tho. Only Kendrick/Cole/Drake selling platinum records


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2016)

Views is alright. i can see myself bumping some tracks on a night time drive but with all of the hype surrounding it and the title of the album i was expecting an attempt to craft a magnum opus, and maybe even disclose what life was like before degrassi 


*shrugs*


----------



## ItEndsHere (May 2, 2016)

Weak's death wasn't in vain. Now rap fans that actually care about authentic "true" rappers have a solid reason to continue binning his trash.

I listened to Views and at first I thought it was terrible but now it's grown on me. I like a couple tracks: Hype, Fire & Desire, Faithful & One Dance(I now like it.)

Drake caters to the white boys like most other rappers so his numbers are only surprising as a measure of fronted mass appeal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

Drake's scope is too small for my liking. The subject material isn't any different from what it has always been and I don't see him lasting until age 35 if he keeps this up.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2016)

fire cover


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2016)

These bars go here:
"you're toying with it like a happy meal"
"got so many chains they call me Chaining Tatum"
"Momma hit my phone telling me rap no good"
"better than her telling me the checks no good"
"I keep it 100 like i'm running a fever"


THE STRUGGLE IS TOO REAL


----------



## zenieth (May 3, 2016)

he made a song out of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2016)

Man..

Baby was only interviewed for 1:30 seconds, but helped them more than if he stayed  for 40 minutes.  Totally the opposite of what he wanted to happen.


----------



## Ruse (May 3, 2016)

RIP Afeni Shakur

Fuck 2016


----------



## God (May 3, 2016)

Rest in peace


----------



## Chloe (May 3, 2016)

Just want to say I saw danny brown live yesterday, was pretty good.
He didn't get too close to the crowd tho but it's cause australian crowds are grabby cunts and I think he's realised it by now. Was a bit disappointed there was nothing off Hybrid but I was expecting that.

He had zelooperz as one of the opening acts, he had heaps of stage presence and even got in the mosh area


----------



## Sansa (May 3, 2016)

Feel no ways is fucking great.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2016)

Somebody need to explain to me what those extra 30 seconds - a minute of white noise/silence is about.

Cause that shit got no use.


----------



## God (May 5, 2016)

Just gonna leave this here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## mali (May 5, 2016)

>softer than squirrel punani


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2016)

> Never thought I would ever notice if somebody was jackin *Desiigner* for “his” style… But leave it to Drake to consistently take his bitin game to the next level…effortlessly. How son managed to find a way to borrow from somebody who already borrowed his entire style from Future is damn near a whole new link in the evolutionary chain of bitin yo… This is Pai Mei levels of mastery


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2016)

has there been a truly notable, sustained midwest rapper since kanye?


----------



## Sansa (May 5, 2016)

> I jus hate his fuckin music n think he a ridiculous person.


>posting reviews from obviously biased sources

lol


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2016)

You can't even hate on that review.

That controlla section was GOAT and I like controlla.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2016)

Choa said:


> >posting reviews from obviously biased sources
> 
> lol


>being a little bitch 

lol


----------



## Sansa (May 5, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> >being a little bitch
> 
> lol


I guess you ask people who hate Obama what they thought of Obama's run in office too, because it's not a complete waste of time listening to biased opinions in an environment where a biased opinion is the last thing you need to hear.

lol

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## God (May 5, 2016)

He may be biased, but his review was on point. The album felt bland and uninspired.


----------



## mali (May 5, 2016)

that reviewer was doing the most.

damn this tiny ass feature has me feening for new sza stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mikaveli (May 5, 2016)

A out this year sometime


----------



## God (May 6, 2016)

Hope it's better than oxymoron.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 6, 2016)

Choa said:


> I guess you ask people who hate Obama what they thought of Obama's run in office too, because it's not a complete waste of time listening to biased opinions in an environment where a biased opinion is the last thing you need to hear.
> 
> lol


>politics
>drake album 

cool analogy bro


----------



## Bohemian Knight (May 6, 2016)

"But you also happen to benefit from the fact that this generation could give two infinitesimal shits what you do wrong b. You could walk out on stage witta live chicken shoved up ya ass n set it on fire n you would probably gain like a thousand new fans doin it. But do ya thing son…"

Pretty much sums it up.

This review made my fucking day


----------



## Ruse (May 6, 2016)

I like drake and all but that fucking review 

listening to views again, feeling U with me so that's 3 tracks I like now


----------



## God (May 6, 2016)

Joseph said:


> I like drake and all but that fucking review
> 
> listening to views again, feeling U with me so that's 3 tracks I like now



I thought I was the only one who thought that track was one of the better ones.


----------



## Ruse (May 6, 2016)

Cubey said:


> I thought I was the only one who thought that track was one of the better ones.



definitely bumping this track for a while

I just have to ignore some of these lines tho, "toying with it like happy meal"


----------



## God (May 6, 2016)

When he raises his pitch in the second verse tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, I have to be in the mood for J.Cole. He's usually quite boring to listen to.

Good dude though


----------



## Lucaniel (May 7, 2016)

i really like villuminati 
das a cool song 
more for the music than his lyrics tho


----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2016)




----------



## The World (May 8, 2016)

zenieth said:


>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The World (May 8, 2016)

been bumpin this all day


----------



## mali (May 8, 2016)

zenieth said:


>


>shes so dangy
>she said she love asap cause we so tangy


----------



## zenieth (May 8, 2016)

nigglets have rapped dumber shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> He said on record that he has to "dumb down his lyrics"  to reach a wider mass of people



we don't believe you, you need more people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2016)

3:30


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> 3:30



That was @J Cole not you by the way


----------



## mali (May 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Mikaveli (May 10, 2016)

I feel like Choa is like 15 lol


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2016)

Nah, man. 16.


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

ted. said:


>


Dope.


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

The World said:


>


Best track I've heard from Asap Mob. Sounds like prime NY

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2016)

So I havent had my ear to the streets for a little bit and today I decided to line up the 20 hottest newest tracks from the past 30 or so days and give them all a spin

19 were fucking GARBAGE, 1 is a maybe, ill need a couple more listens. Jesus thats depressing


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> So I havent had my ear to the streets for a little bit and today I decided to line up the 20 hottest newest tracks from the past 30 or so days and give them all a spin
> 
> 19 were fucking GARBAGE, 1 is a maybe, ill need a couple more listens. Jesus thats depressing



It appears to me that you do not have broads in Atlanta.


----------



## mali (May 10, 2016)

*dramatically dabs*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sansa (May 10, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> I feel like Choa is like 15 lol


I'm 12 and what is this


----------



## Sansa (May 10, 2016)

Azaelia Banks is on twitter beefing with a 14 year old


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

Choa said:


> Azaelia Banks is on twitter beefing with a 14 year old


I honestly can't think of any reply other than "lol."


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2016)

Azelia Banks is like your own personal view into the life of a crackhead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2016)

Choa said:


> Azaelia Banks is on twitter beefing with a 14 year old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2016)

I actually know more about her beefs than her music


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I actually know more about her beefs than her music


She's doing the thing where your antics are supposed to jumpstart your career, but it just isn't working out for her


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2016)

Joey don't give a darn.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2016)

Brings back memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2016)

Azealia banks is in full self destruct mode 
She just tweeted that Gaga is over, Rihanna's been fucked in every hole and discarded (but anti just went platinum fast as hell ), and that now that Nicki's sucked Lil Kim dry there's nothing left to steal


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2016)

Didn't she just say some racist shit to that Zayn guy and dissed UK rap then got her festival headline cancelled in the uk following that debacle

She fucked up her bread big time. The U.K. is pretty much done with this broad


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2016)

Yeah idk what's up with her 

One minute she's saying Zayn can eat her pussy any time, the next minute she's calling him something racist then right after she beefs with a 14 year old and gets her event cancelled 

She might as well follow Makonnen and retire


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2016)

Need a collab mixtape from her, Papoose and Tyga before that happen tho.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2016)

There is literally one one gif showing papoose taking off his fitted. I dare you to find me another one 

Dude got married in a hat ffs


----------



## Sansa (May 11, 2016)

> I wanna run up on this n*gga and put a pistol to his head like "take that sh*t off son". n*gga would prolly be like "nah son you gon have to k!ll me n*gga


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2016)

only A$AP Mob


----------



## Chloe (May 12, 2016)

dressing robes and bright colours are my aesthetic too


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2016)

Those Juicy J ad libs with him sliding in from the side is GOAT


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2016)

tfw azalea banks went from tumblrs fav because she calls out iggy for "appropriating" to bein a racist homophobe

i like it


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2016)

She got banned from twitter and the UK


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 12, 2016)

Vault said:


> Brings back memories



Large Professor 

AZ, the most underrated MC of all-time? Ridiculous how he wasn't even really trying to get put on when he blessed the Earth with *that* 16. 


FFS


----------



## Sansa (May 12, 2016)

Is she going to start sneakdissing on tumblr now?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 12, 2016)

Wiley >


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2016)

"@LupeFiasco in australia.. those are white people…. its cultural fetishism… they only like you because your black… not because ur good"
im losing it
what a delusional cunt


----------



## ItEndsHere (May 12, 2016)

She's literally mentally ill yet her fans are saying that she's "trolling." Kanye and Banks need to go see some doctors, they're starting to become annoying.


----------



## Ruse (May 12, 2016)

Nah Ye is entertaining af to me

Fuck this bitch tho


----------



## mali (May 12, 2016)

tbh i could careless about wat she has to say (this applies to 99% of the artists i listen to). im cool as long as she gives me more of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (May 12, 2016)

> Our thoughts at this difficult time must be passed to part-time musician turned full-time Steve Brookstein Twitter account tribute act Azealia Banks, who has been dropped by a London festival that she was due to headline next month, *all because she happens to be an objectively terrible person with no redeeming qualities.*





> *So far, Banks’s career has been limited to marginally impressing a couple of wan-faced Pitchfork writers five years ago*, which hardly makes her a household name. But binning the music in order to become a professional troll would break her through to the mainstream in the most spectacular way imaginable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2016)

This thread dedicated to backpack rap?


----------



## mali (May 12, 2016)

not since '11.


----------



## Ae (May 12, 2016)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is thread dedicated to backpack rap?


Nah, we talk about Drake here.


----------



## Bishamon (May 12, 2016)

Banks would be a lot more entertaining if she actually knew how to clap back after starting a beef

This that bitch that got straight up ethered by a dude who cried and almost retired over some weak ass badly written death threat notes from Chief Keef (Lupe)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikaveli (May 12, 2016)

Coloring Book >>>>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2016)

Just when I was itching for some new rap , Chance and Post Malone dropped mixtapes.

Time to crack open these bad boys


----------



## Sansa (May 13, 2016)

When the fuck is Sosa dropping some new shit


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2016)

Mali said:


> tbh i could careless about wat she has to say (this applies to 99% of the artists i listen to). im cool as long as she gives me more of this.


Trash

Bring back this banks


----------



## Mikaveli (May 13, 2016)

She could and should just disappear


----------



## God (May 13, 2016)

Choa said:


> When the fuck is Sosa dropping some new shit


Why, he's cancer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 13, 2016)

I think these two work very well together, and that Gibbs has the best style to compliment Madlib's production out of the new guys. One of the best producers of all-time and one of the best rappers of this generation, arguably the best gangsta rapper, doing a sequel to one of the best rap albums of the 2010s so far.. Should be dope. I wonder if it will be this more recent Gibbs for Bandana or back to how he was spitting on Pinata, and if Madlib will still stay as traditional as he was on the past project, or spice it up.


----------



## God (May 13, 2016)

I hated "white iverson" but post malones latest mixtape is actually really really fucking dope. God damn yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 13, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> Trash
> 
> Bring back this banks



trash

bring back this banks 

[insert my opinion]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2016)

Every time Chance drop new shit, the urge to wash away my sins seeps in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (May 13, 2016)

Chance new project good?

Listening to Post Malone new joint atm


----------



## God (May 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> fire tbh


Talk about being caught off-guard


----------



## Sansa (May 13, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Why, he's cancer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2016)

The man needs the cashflow now that he has like 11 baby mommas to pay off.


----------



## zenieth (May 13, 2016)

which should I listen to first? Chance or Post?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2016)

zenieth said:


> which should I listen to first? Chance or Post?


Post since it's shorter


----------



## Suzuku (May 13, 2016)

Future's verse on Smoke Break


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2016)

don't get lost in the sauce

don't get lost in the sauce


----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2016)




----------



## The World (May 14, 2016)

don't get lost, get seasoned


----------



## God (May 14, 2016)

"I acquired this sauce"


----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2016)

What the fuck do you even do but just blindly agree with whatever Gucci says in that situation


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2016)

ON THE BLOCK WIT ALL MY CHAINZ ON

ON THE BLOCK WIT ALL MY RANGZ ON


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2016)

Cuz It's not even about the rapper. The producers are carrying them, and they all use the same ones.

With dreads and Metro Boomin in your  corner -- you're set for a hit


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2016)

Uzi trash as a rapper, but still go pretty hard


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 15, 2016)

anyone that unironically uses the "lil" prefix in 2016 is a fuccboi


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2016)




----------



## NO (May 15, 2016)

Edgeville music video. Attempts to prove how "hard" he is again with gang affiliation, prostitution, and drug dealing using bars that can only be understood within the context of the video after having previously proven said accolades with numerous tracks on the subject matter. If Schoolboy Q is trying to be funny, then I laughed. 10/10 music video.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2016)

>watching the music video

wew lad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2016)

What's wrong with watching music videos?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2016)

yeah, Kendrick's Alright MV springs to mind as one of the best MVs of last year 
a great visual companion to the track


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 15, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Uzi trash as a rapper, but still go pretty hard


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's wrong with watching music videos?





The World said:


> yeah, Kendrick's Alright MV springs to mind as one of the best MVs of last year
> a great visual companion to the track


>"watching _the_ music video"
>"what's wrong with watching _all_ music videos?"

wew lad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2016)

Ok, What's wrong with watching _the _music video?

I haven't  watched it out of laziness/ lack of motivation, but I hear it was a good one.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2016)

eh i guess it has the twist of sometimes being POV but in general i wouldn't say it's anything special. also in general i just put the song on. the video is frequently a distraction. i do love some videos and think they add to the song, though. like "never catch me"


----------



## The World (May 15, 2016)

they all can't be Hacker and Guillotine levels Luc

sometimes u gotta watch the crap so the good ones stand out more


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2016)

Why did he shave the beard off


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2016)

Is that real?


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is that real?


Nah, shit's not real.


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2016)

zenieth said:


> *FUCKING
> 
> DEPRESSING*


 
Kodak is the only name I agree with being on there


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2016)

Choa said:


> Kodak is the only name I agree with being on there


----------



## Sansa (May 15, 2016)

It's dat boi project baby


----------



## God (May 16, 2016)

That snl skit was pretty funny. His beard was retarded, glad he shaved


----------



## Sansa (May 16, 2016)

> I was kicked out of ovo because I lost weight


RusselWestbrook.jpg


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2016)

Didn't that nigglet say he retire?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2016)

MF DOOM AND JAY ELEC!!


----------



## Arcana (May 17, 2016)

Cubey said:


> That snl skit was pretty funny. His beard was retarded, glad he shaved


yeah his opening monologue about the memes was also good


zenieth said:


> Didn't that nigglet say he retire?


Retire already heard nothing about him since Tuesday.


----------



## Sansa (May 17, 2016)

Yeah, there's no way she wrote that apology herself


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2016)




----------



## zenieth (May 18, 2016)

rap snitches tellin all their business, Go to court and be their own star witness.


----------



## zenieth (May 18, 2016)

It's a long fucking Weeknd


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2016)

Drippin' goes hard as fuck


----------



## ItEndsHere (May 19, 2016)

Genius has a hit vid with Panda Lyircs.

Truly they are the best.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2016)

Fuck outta here with that local track bullshit.

Your ass record that music and put it online. You asking for it.

Dumb friend

killer or not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2016)

What does location have to do with snitching on your crew


----------



## ItEndsHere (May 21, 2016)

Drake is facially challenged with & without the beard.



afgpride said:


> anyone that unironically uses the "lil" prefix in 2016 is a fuccboi



Coming for 70% of Hip-Hop & Rap's consumers are we?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## mali (May 21, 2016)

idk about america but police over here keep tabs on gang affiliated music (a few rappers aren't allowed to even appear in music videos legally, hence why that one guy wears a doom mask)

also i told drake to stop actin like he from the islands. mr vegas dont play that


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

What are the charges and cases against these people again?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2016)

Cubey said:


> What are the charges and cases against these people again?


Numerous murder/attempted murder charges,drug/gun possession, the selling of drugs and conspiracy ..

These people didn't fuck around


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Numerous murder/attempted murder charges,drug/gun possession, the selling of drugs and conspiracy ..
> 
> These people didn't fuck around



Damn.. And they're all getting convicted cuz of that "Mitch caught a body bout a week ago" line?


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

But how is that any different from the countless other ignorant rappers


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2016)

Difference is, feds was watching them ahead of that shit.

It's basically like you banging, everybody knows you banging and then you go ahead and put that shit specific on your music, to basically say yeah you banging


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2016)

There's a difference between talking bout how you used to sell crack back in 06 and talking bout how you sold crack 1 week ago on the corner, here's the receipt, you can holla at me if you need a case


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Difference is, feds was watching them ahead of that shit.
> 
> It's basically like you banging, everybody knows you banging and then you go ahead and put that shit specific on your music, to basically say yeah you banging



I get what you're saying.

But damn, I feel bad for em.. It seems like the govs are going in on them to make an example out of them more than anything else.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2016)

Well of course, this NY. They obviously wanna make an example.

If this shit was common half of Chiraq'd be behind bars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2016)

I'd only feel bad if I felt the punishment is undeserved 

If Bobby and his crew murdered and sold narcotics, they deserve whatever consequence that comes from doing so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Well of course, this NY. They obviously wanna make an example.
> 
> If this shit was common half of Chiraq'd be behind bars.


Chiraq doesn't have much of a justice system , that's no man's land


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chiraq doesn't have much of a justice system , that's no man's land


point


----------



## mali (May 21, 2016)

no problem with ppl reaping what they sow, but letting them get a taste for fame and money before punishing them is hella petty.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2016)

How I forget what day it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

I never cared for Biggie though and still think he was hella overrated.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2016)

Biggie aint overrated. Not with Heat like this


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

Lol. Do you honestly think Biggie's a good lyricist?


----------



## mali (May 21, 2016)

all i know is biggie had flows for daaays.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 22, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Well of course, this NY. They obviously wanna make an example.
> 
> If this shit was common half of Chiraq'd be behind bars.



Chicago aint keeping nobody in jail for long if they aren't under investigation for a body, they will reduce your bail 3 times and if you still can't afford it they will send you on your way with a ankle monitor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Nas and Tupac shit all over Biggie, in terms of lyricism. Like it's not even close.
> 
> I dont care for early Jay-Z at all so hes prolly bout the same. Jay-Z didnt drop an outstanding album imo till Blueprint and Black (both of which are 5/5 btw). If we're talking prime Jay, then he shits all over biggie as a lyricist as well.
> 
> ...



Tupac was a better songwriter, but Biggie was a better wordsmith and had better flow. Nas was better than both in each category .

Biggie shits on Jay

I was thinking of the 1990-95 era. But yeah, Em shits on Biggie .

Biggie is a legend for revitalizing NY rap. His  rhyme scheme and flow can be said to be ahead of its time; and his Ready to Die album can still stand up to albums today.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> They didn't get hemmed up because he had a song implicating those crimes, GS9 was being watched for a year before that. Most of the evidence used in trial were calls from prison, do your homework. They even specifically came out and said they can't use what he said in the song after that case n NJ. On top of that, the song was out and had a video long before they started puttin money behind it. Like i said it was a local song that started to take off before they started putting money behind it.
> 
> The law didn't start watching for them because of that song and they didn't use it in trial so there was nothing wrong with it at all.



This doesn't change anything about what I said. I'm sure putting "I sell crack, here's my supplier and a couple crew members who commit murders." on a track didn't help their cases. Not being able to use his self snitching in court doesn't take away from its usefulness in painting a clearer picture for the feds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tupac was a better songwriter, but Biggie was a better wordsmith and had better flow. Nas was better than both in each category .
> 
> Biggie shits on Jay
> 
> ...



Biggie might be better than 90-95 jay, but that isn't jay at his prime. If we're comparing the two at their best, then both blueprint and tba demolish ready to die.

Biggie didn't really have much in the way of rhyme schemes (Eminem and big pun do). His wordplay was poor imo (big l's wordplay >>>>>). The one thing everyone says about biggie is he had a flow, which I agree. Very laid back and smooth, amd that might make for a passable rapper, but not a particularly outstanding one. As a lyricist, I think his strongest suit is definitely storytelling. Unfortunately, he didn't drop too many of those. Suicidal thoughts was one of the few tracks where I felt he was kicking lyrics.

Also pretty sure ny rap didn't need to be revitalized 

I don't have a problem with biggie. I think he was a decent rapper but far from this goat legend he's made out to be. Just my 2c.


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Biggie might be better than 90-95 jay, but that isn't jay at his prime. If we're comparing the two at their best, then both blueprint and tba demolish ready to die.
> 
> Biggie didn't really have much in the way of rhyme schemes (Eminem and big pun do). His wordplay was poor imo (big l's wordplay >>>>>). The one thing everyone says about biggie is he had a flow, which I agree. Very laid back and smooth, amd that might make for a passable rapper, but not a particularly outstanding one. As a lyricist, I think his strongest suit is definitely storytelling. Unfortunately, he didn't drop too many of those. Suicidal thoughts was one of the few tracks where I felt he was kicking lyrics.
> 
> ...



Revitalized in the sense that it brought back the mainstream attention back to the East Coast; Stuff 36 Chambers and Illmatic may predate RtD and they're generally more acclaimed now but they weren't the smash hits that albums like (Anything Dr. Dre was doing at the time) were, RtD was


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2016)

Biggie outdoing Hov on Brooklyn's Finest was a sight to behold. Jay came back for revenge on I Love the Dough though.


----------



## mali (May 22, 2016)

i always thought that if anyone was gonna question the rapping ability of one of those "top 5" rappers, it would be tupac. apologies to the church of rap but dude is barely in my top 5.


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

I feel like Jadakiss and SP are top 10 tbh


----------



## Bishamon (May 22, 2016)

Mali said:


> i always thought that if anyone was gonna question the rapping ability of one of those "top 5" rappers, it would be tupac. apologies to the church of rap but dude is barely in my top 5.



ya tbh I've never been a fan of 2Pac

I respect his influence and the fact that he had a personality that inspired many but as a rapper he wasn't that great and so many of his songs are so corny, like I don't care if he's being legit he was a cheeseball sometimes


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Nas and *Tupac shit all over Biggie, in terms of lyricism. Like it's not even close.*
> 
> I dont care for early Jay-Z at all so hes prolly bout the same. Jay-Z didnt drop an outstanding album imo till Blueprint and Black (both of which are 5/5 btw). If we're talking prime Jay, then he shits all over biggie as a lyricist as well.
> 
> ...


nvm the fact that Pac's best attempt at dissing Biggie and Junior M.A.F.I.A. was piss poor , but to say Em shits all over Biggie is just hilarious. "Lose Yourself" is Em's best song and it doesn't come anywhere close to "Juicy" or even "Sky's The Limit". And this is coming from a big Em listener before he lost the blonde hair. I don't know how "lyrical" Em had to be talking about taking Viagra, cuckolding Diddy, or not giving fucks.


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> nvm the fact that Pac's best attempt at dissing Biggie and Junior M.A.F.I.A. was piss poor , but to say Em shits all over Biggie is just hilarious. "Lose Yourself" is Em's best song and it doesn't come anywhere close to "Juicy" or even "Sky's The Limit". And this is coming from a big Em listener before he lost the blonde hair. I don't know how "lyrical" Em had to be talking about taking Viagra, cuckolding Diddy, or not giving fucks.



Fucking lol. Tupac rekt Bad Boy and Junior Mafia with Hit Em Up, and this is coming from a New Yorker. Tupac was a better lyricist than Biggie, and it showed.

As for Em, "Lose Yourself" is his best track? Jokes. Both the MMLP and TES are straight fire, not even bringing up all his features where he was bodying everyone he got on a track with, including Jay. Oh which reminds me, he bodied Big himself on "Dead Wrong."

You clearly didnt actually listen to Em if you think thats all he talked about. I could say the same about Big's subject matter. "All he ever talked about was shooting people, robbing people and fucking hookers." And that would be closer to the truth than your statement about Em.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2016)

>big Em listener
>"Lose Yourself" is Em's best song

bruh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Fucking lol. Tupac rekt Bad Boy and Junior Mafia with Hit Em Up, and this is coming from a New Yorker. Tupac was a better lyricist than Biggie, and it showed.


it could come from King Kong for all i care and it wouldn't matter. "Hit Em Up" did nothing to stop  "Going Back to Cal" blowing up in CA of all places, now did it? No. A lot of it was Pac trying to sound like he'd actually do the stuff, and the part about him smashing Faith hasn't even been confirmed by anybody. And even if it did,  it wouldn't matter because her and Biggie were separated + he was with Kim. So i'll ask you again, what did that diss track do to Biggie's rep exactly? He's still regarded as one the greatest acts in the industry, despite having such a small catalog.



> As for Em, "Lose Yourself" is his best track? Jokes. Both the MMLP and TES are straight fire, not even bringing up all his features where he was bodying everyone he got on a track with, including Jay. Oh which reminds me, he bodied Big himself on "Dead Wrong."


alright kid, i said "Lose Yourself" was his best song, not the only good song he ever put out. Do you ever actually apply context to a statement?



> You clearly didnt actually listen to Em if you think thats all he talked about. I could say the same about Big's subject matter. "All he ever talked about was shooting people, robbing people and fucking hookers." And that would be closer to the truth than your statement about Em.


if you actually read what i said, you'd know i didn't say it was all Em rapped about. And who the fuck said someone had to be a conscious rapper to be a lyricist?


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> dude, Pac had to get with Death Row to even get the airwaves to diss Biggie.The hell are you talking about, "Hit Em Up" helped Biggie become more prolific when "Who Shot Ya" already did that? "Hit Em Up" was nothing more than Pac being in his feelings over Biggie's sudden rise to fame, and it came from dude's own mouth.



Saying Pac had to sign to Death Row to get on the airwaves, is like saying Biggie needed Bad Boy, or Eminem needed Aftermath. It's true, but it isn't exclusive to him. Tupac dropped Hit Em Up because, yes, he was in his feelings, thinking Biggie was blowing up by jocking his swag ("Now it's all about Versace, you copied my style") but also because Pac got shot up and he thought Biggie's "Who Shot Ya" was a sneak diss aimed at him ("Who shot me, but your punks didn't finish"/"Five shots couldnt drop me, I took it and smiled")

And yes, Hit Em Up exposed Biggie to all the Pac fans on the west who hadnt heard of him, because of their beef.



> says the guy who believes Biggie needed to get dissed to be more prolific



Didnt say Biggie _NEEDED_ a diss to become more prolific, just that it unintentionally helped his career instead of ending it. Cmon, dont do me like that 



> let me guess, it isn't because you're a NYer and i'm just supposed to take your word for it, right?



By all means, you're free to hold whatever opinion feels reasonable to you


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Saying Pac had to sign to Death Row to get on the airwaves, is like saying Biggie needed Bad Boy, or Eminem needed Aftermath. It's true, but it isn't exclusive to him. Tupac dropped Hit Em Up because, yes, he was in his feelings, thinking Biggie was blowing up by jocking his swag ("Now it's all about Versace, you copied my style") but also because Pac got shot up and he thought Biggie's "Who Shot Ya" was a sneak diss aimed at him ("Who shot me, but your punks didn't finish"/"Five shots couldnt drop me, I took it and smiled")


actually, it's not like saying that because Biggie didn't need somebody else to put him on like that.



> And yes, Hit Em Up exposed Biggie to all the Pac fans on the west who hadnt heard of him, because of their beef.


you say that as if ppl in the West all of a sudden felt inclined to know who Biggie was because of 1 diss track aimed at him. Ppl out only knew who Biggie was because Pac couldn't stop talking about how Biggie supposedly set him up to be shot as opposed to Biggie's actual music. Being in XXL probably gave Biggie more professional exposure in the Midwest than being the target of a Pac diss track ever did for him in the West. Pac dissed Nas & Mobb Deep before as well, but that didn't translate into ppl in the West suddenly knowing who they were.


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> actually, it's not like saying that because Biggie didn't need somebody else to put him on like that.



While Diddy didnt completely "put him on", Biggie wouldnt have gotten as big as he did without Bad Boy.



> you say that as if ppl in the West all of a sudden felt inclined to know who Biggie was because of 1 diss track aimed at him. Ppl out only knew who Biggie was because Pac couldn't stop talking about how Biggie supposedly set him up to be shot as opposed to Biggie's actual music. Being in XXL probably gave Biggie more professional exposure in the Midwest than being the target of a Pac diss track ever did for him in the West. Pac dissed Nas & Mobb Deep before as well, but that didn't translate into ppl in the West suddenly knowing who they were.



People have always used beef with prolific artists as a way to promote themselves. See Ja Rule and Game with 50 Cent. Hell as recent as several years ago when that kid lil jojo tried to get on by dissing Chief Keef. The difference here of course is that Biggie wasnt a no-name. But naturally it follows that if a rapper you're a fan of starts ferociously dissing another rapper, you're gonna ask who the fuck they are and research them. Pretty sure Kendrick also spoke on this


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> While Diddy didnt completely "put him on", Biggie wouldnt have gotten as big as he did without Bad Boy.


maybe he wouldn't, but it wasn't being a Bad Boy artist that got him the acclaim that he did. The only other rappers on that label that had fame anywhere near his was Junior M.A.F.I.A.




> People have always used beef with prolific artists as a way to promote themselves. See Ja Rule and Game with 50 Cent.


true, but your argument is that Biggie got more exposure from Pac dissing him. Biggie didn't need to be involved in a beef to get attention, and he didn't humor that diss track to defend his status/talent.



> Hell as recent as several years ago when that kid lil jojo tried to get on by dissing Chief Keef. The difference here of course is that Biggie wasnt a no-name. But naturally it follows that if a rapper you're a fan of starts ferociously dissing another rapper, you're gonna ask who the fuck they are and research them. Pretty sure Kendrick also spoke on this


true, but you're assuming "Hit Em Up" gave Biggie that kind of exposure. The remix he did with Mary J. Blige, the remix to "Flava in Ya Ear", "Party and Bullshit", being No. 13 on the Billboard 200 chart with the Ready to Die album. And this is all when West Coast rap was at a premium on U.S. charts and i might add, before Biggie ever met Pac. If ppl out west didn't know who Biggie was before "Hit Em Up", it was simply out of willful ignorance.


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2016)

Funny enough what I came to post was actually somewhat B.I related


----------



## SortaStrangeFella (May 22, 2016)

You're trippin. Not the best, but he was far from average. Just look at some of the unoriginal garbage that's coming out recently. Straight fake nerds who are only trying to get hype and talking about the same shit as everyone else. When compared to shit like Migos and young dro, biggie starts looking a lot better. Far from average in my opinion. not trying to offend if those are someone's fav rappers, but actually I am on second thought. Doesn't have shit on these bay slaps.


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

Aye, I'll have peace on those terms.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2016)

Tupac better lyrically when Biggie has much more complex rhyming scheme other than 

"Running on my enemiessssss, sipping Hennesseeeeyyyyy"

Fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## Mυgen (May 23, 2016)

Biggie Smalls is the illest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SortaStrangeFella (May 23, 2016)

wow guys, I'm utterly disappointed in y'all's lack of originality.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 23, 2016)

Mali said:


> *dramatically dabs*


I feel old. So I looked up dab just to make sure I'm not misunderstanding this.

"press against (something) lightly with a piece of absorbent material in order to clean or dry it.
"he dabbed his mouth with his napkin"

There's a dance for that?


----------



## mali (May 23, 2016)

NaS said:


> I feel old. So I looked up dab just to make sure I'm not misunderstanding this.
> 
> "press against (something) lightly with a piece of absorbent material in order to clean or dry it.
> "he dabbed his mouth with his napkin"
> ...


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2016)




----------



## mali (May 23, 2016)

white voice: finna to turn up. twerk!


----------



## Arcana (May 23, 2016)

I don't know what to say about this


----------



## mali (May 23, 2016)

eugh, trigger warn that stuff


----------



## God (May 23, 2016)

^


----------



## Arcana (May 23, 2016)

tfw they couldn't even sync clapping 

In other news meek mill somehow won rap album of the year at the billboards awards.


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2016)

Arcana said:


> I don't know what to say about this


tbh, I just can't believe that the people who pop up in these videos aren't purposefully doing this because they know it'll go viral.

I just refuse to believe these are people doing it wholeheartedly.


----------



## God (May 23, 2016)

Arcana said:


> tfw they couldn't even sync clapping
> 
> In other news meek mill somehow won rap album of the year at the billboards awards.



His album wasn't bad tbh


----------



## Sansa (May 23, 2016)

Arcana said:


> In other news meek mill somehow won rap album of the year at the billboards awards.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 24, 2016)

They made a video for my motherfuckin anthem

yessir


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2016)

Trinidad James still alive?


----------



## SortaStrangeFella (May 24, 2016)

ha, that shits hype. yo mystikal  goes short bus


----------



## mali (May 24, 2016)

wats it like at a young thug show? do ppl rap along or it is just straight moshpitting.

cause if its the former, im not tryna look like this for an hour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 24, 2016)

Cubey said:


> The fuck...?


Part of it may have been because florida, but im sure at least 70% of that shit happens at every thug show


----------



## SortaStrangeFella (May 24, 2016)

truth


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 24, 2016)

Choa said:


> I would go to one on the off chance I get a random blowie


My ticket was free so no regrets here

got some fresh jordans for $40

100% sure their stolen


----------



## Sansa (May 24, 2016)

>fresh jordans for 40$

Either fake as fuck or stolen as fuck


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 24, 2016)

2 years later and they havent fallen apart so idgaf really


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2016)

A Young Thug concert always sounded like it would be on some satanist shit..

The coonery will be at an all time high and you should  consider yourself blessed if you leave with your wallet still in your pocket and car still in the lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arcana (May 25, 2016)

Cubey said:


> His album wasn't bad tbh


But beating TPAB tho
thought they pull a Steve Harvey when they announce it tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2016)

a thugger show from what I heard is no different from a regular island birthday bash.


----------



## mali (May 25, 2016)

>meth


----------



## Sansa (May 25, 2016)

Someone please tell me the instrumental used in this

p l e a s e


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 26, 2016)

Choa said:


> Someone please tell me the instrumental used in this
> 
> p l e a s e


Sounds like a CL song


----------



## Ruse (May 26, 2016)

Meek remix was fucking based

Fab killed that shit


----------



## God (May 26, 2016)

This shit goes in


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Major L

Karma gone catch up, the album sales won't.


----------



## Sansa (May 28, 2016)

Guccius


----------



## mali (May 28, 2016)

@feds

give us bobby back and take troy tbh.


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2016)

Too late they already gave you Gucci back


----------



## mali (May 28, 2016)

touche


----------



## Arcana (May 30, 2016)

I don't know why, but this made me laugh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2016)

After what he just did. It's easy to hate the guy 

Straight up took OKC souls on some Shang Tsung your soul is mine type shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God (May 31, 2016)

Chef Curry with the pot boy


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2016)

Da Land is gonna fuck them up anyway

Durcant and Westbrook choked the series away 3 games in a row


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2016)




----------



## zenieth (May 31, 2016)

Troy Ave
>Shoot he self in the leg
>Got caught busting on camera in NY
>Getting sued for shooting a bystander girl
>And catch a case.

This a next level L


----------



## God (May 31, 2016)

I'm still laughing at that "freestyle" on Sway.


----------



## mali (May 31, 2016)

peep this fiyah.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 31, 2016)

Tune is still so big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 31, 2016)

erictheking said:


> Tune is still so big.



the only time ill un-ironically listen to a white boy talk so much greaze


----------



## Sansa (May 31, 2016)

Troy Ave shot a bystander?

Did he literally just shoot to "not look like a bitch"?


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2016)

New king push and Hov 


Shits tough


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2016)

please don't disappoint like with oxymoron


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2016)

new thugger


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh my GOD... 1 minute into this freestyle and I'm stoppin to share this. My man ain't playin.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 1, 2016)

Heard the whole thing. This man just spit The Wire in two damn verses. 

This is the peak of lyricism. Salute.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 1, 2016)

So Pusha completely outshone Hov on a drug dealing track. I'm extremely annoyed.

Been a long time coming since Push said

"_Best d-boy all I'm missing is a dash
Difference between me and Hova_"

On King Push. Now he's stunting on Hov. Fuck.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 1, 2016)

By the way, this wouldn't happened to '96 - '03 Hov.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2016)

> people still having high expectation for Jay-Z

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2016)

foh gm pusha would finesse any rapper dead or alive in terms of drug talk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soca (Jun 1, 2016)

Link since everywhere gets shut down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 1, 2016)

_*How many Madonnas can that Mazda fit?
My brick talk is more than obvious, it’s ominous
Garages, the phantom, ghouls, ghosts and goblins
Blonde mohawk the collection I’m Dennis Rodman



The money count is the only moment of silence
Cause hush money balances all this drugs and violence
*_
Yoo   



God Movement said:


> So Pusha completely outshone Hov on a drug dealing track. I'm extremely annoyed.
> 
> Been a long time coming since Push said
> 
> ...



Jay was killing it too tho
*
Who deserves the medal of freedom is my accountant
He been hula hooping through loop holes, working around shit
IRS should’ve had the townhouses surrounded*

Shoutout to the accountant


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2016)

jay can keep that damn daniel bar though


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2016)

>



its been almost 3 years since these bars destroyed my life


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2016)

It's almost thursday here so how about a throwback?





/Jeezycareer


----------



## God (Jun 2, 2016)

Mali said:


> foh gm pusha would finesse any rapper dead or alive in terms of drug talk



Raekwon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Raekwon


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2016)

so am i alone in thinking controlla would have been better without a drake verse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jun 2, 2016)

44 songs for why? Shit is too long.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> By the way, this wouldn't happened to '96 - '03 Hov.


Beans used to wash Hov on features all the time in this era tho.



Cubey said:


> Raekwon


Took the post out of my keyboard my guy.


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2016)

Mali said:


> so am i alone in thinking controlla would have been better without a drake verse



Nah, I preferred the leaked version. Drake is so bad he ruins his own songs.



bbq sauce said:


> Took the post out of my keyboard my guy.



He just knows how to talk that shit


----------



## zenieth (Jun 3, 2016)

anybody check that new mensa tape.

also new Ye, and a lotta fuckers.


and new drake offa khaled


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2016)

Drake done went and took Hailey Baldwin from Bieber


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2016)

I fucks with Mensa, I'll check it out now .


Choa said:


> Drake done went and took Hailey Baldwin from Bieber



tfw you think of the women who been  squatting for hours or paid for butt injections hoping to someday  get Drake's attention ..

What happened to liking it BBW?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 3, 2016)

Slim girls are the new wave mang


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2016)

I've always preferred fit girls, myself.

But does it really matter who Drake is dating? He's gonna be heartbroken. crying on every album regardless.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 3, 2016)

Cruel Winter news ah my god. so happy


----------



## Kuya (Jun 3, 2016)

Speaking of Drake. 

person

Shit's fire.

DJ Khaled produced


----------



## God (Jun 3, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Speaking of Drake.
> 
> person
> 
> ...



Man when is khaled gonna stop?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2016)

I literally posted that and my vid got blocked.


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2016)

zenieth said:


> anybody check that new mensa tape.
> 
> also new Ye, and a lotta fuckers.


Winter is coming


----------



## Chloe (Jun 4, 2016)

Choa said:


> Drake done went and took Hailey Baldwin from Bieber


hailey is poor mans gigi anyway tbh


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2016)

Yo that new Drake x Gucci 

And Biebs' take on One Dance 

4pm in Calabasas 

New Rihanna


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2016)

Ya'll heard Nick Cannon wants to battle Em?


----------



## God (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm surprised the feds didnt keep Gucci longer, considering his music is a crime against humanity.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2016)

Real Hip Hop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sansa (Jun 5, 2016)

BACK ON ROAD

BURRRRRR


----------



## mali (Jun 6, 2016)

yh bieber can keep that remix. 

tfw were probably gonna get more trash remix's but won't get a kyla remix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Man when is khaled gonna stop?



when he stops making FIRE


----------



## mali (Jun 6, 2016)

fuck someone has that remix on repeat in their car outside my house and its starting to get to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2016)

^ Lmfao. As if the original wasnt cancer enough.

He actually snapped on 4PM In Calabasas tho. But smh at "I'm a thug" and "Baad maan"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2016)

What remix are y'all talking about?


----------



## God (Jun 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> What remix are y'all talking about?



Justin Bieber remixed Drake's "One Dance."


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah pass, too much trash all round.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2016)

Mali said:


> fuck someone has that remix on repeat in their car outside my house and its starting to get to me


Bieber remix is hot foh


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2016)

You are fucking gay.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2016)

Drake steals your girl so you steal his song. Even though he didn't write it anyway


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2016)

Choa said:


> Ya'll heard Nick Cannon wants to battle Em?



Yeah I thought it was a stunt to boost Wild n Out. But then I saw it had it's highest ratings ever recently.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 10, 2016)

Classic Drizzy


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2016)

Another one bites the dust 

That's 15k a month for 15 years, goddamn


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2016)

> 's private jet was forced to make an emergency landing in Nebraska as the rapper suffered a seizure, according to a . The rapper was reportedly on his way from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, to California at the time and had blacked out upon the plane's landing; TMZ is reporting Wayne is awake and alert and refusing medical attention.
> 
> *Update (5:19 p.m.):*_ TMZ is  that after refusing medical attention, Wayne's plane took off but was forced to return to the Omaha airport after just a few minutes as Wayne suffered a second seizure. He is reportedly now being treated on the plane on the tarmac._


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2016)

Fucking garbo outside of G Herbo and Kodak

I'm suspending my opinion of Desiigner until his album drops because the two tracks he put out not named Panda are p shit


----------



## Arcana (Jun 14, 2016)

I only know 3 out of 10


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Jun 14, 2016)

Anderson .Paak is cool.

Not to keen on anyone else, although I've never heard of most of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

full jawn

i only really familiar PnB, Lil Uzi, and Skippa.. none of them are really "freshman" tho so ???

wel and I guess desiigner lol. but I don't even get why he on here when we all know he ain't doing shit after Panda.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2016)

Lil Dicky looks out of place as fuck on that cover . He's lowkey a bad boy though and far more skilled than some of  the others listed.

Yachty is trash but i'll admit his tracks can be deceptively catchy .

Uzi is a trash rapper but his beat selection tend to be on point .

And I'm actually hoping Desiigner comes into his own someday..

Trash list overall , I've been told people passed on being featured on the original list and these are the placeholders .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2016)

Given how nowadays  a new autotuned savage pops up every couple of weeks or so; I wonder if these people will  still be around in the next 3-4 years. XXL has the platform to hang a spotlight on a wide variety of up and coming rap artist and they blew it.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jun 15, 2016)

Heard Nothing Is Promised, one of the better club tracks in the last two months.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2016)

He could make XXL tbh


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2016)

reminds me of the time I smoked a shenanigans blunt

beat is cold af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 18, 2016)

So what are the top 5 artist everyone listens to right now?

Mines are
Logic
Caskey
Cole
Lamar and 
I find myself listening to Bryson tiller every once and awhile


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2016)

Bring back this Wayne


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 18, 2016)

Wayne is ass imo


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 19, 2016)

Goddamn anybody listened to new YG album; Still Brazy

It's quite good. His previous album was already a solid surprise but this one has that 90s west coast vibe. 2016 has been meager sofar in rap department but this could be my summer jam. At least until King Push drops 

I'd rate it 8/10.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 19, 2016)

I seriously dont get why people hyped up drakes views album it was pure trash

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ruse (Jun 19, 2016)

Drake's on top right now anything he does will get hyped up.

Been listening to summertime 06 a lot lately it's still based af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 19, 2016)

True I listen to a lil of his music


----------



## Larcher (Jun 20, 2016)

My friend was going on about Drake, he showed me pop style and I was like "here we go again"

I tried showing him Death Grips and he turned a blind eye and was like meh.

I respect people's opinions and all that, but shit like this makes me die a little inside.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 20, 2016)

Only song drake has out recently is the one called one dance


----------



## Larcher (Jun 21, 2016)

You think that'll stop his dick riders kissing the ground he walks on every 5 minutes?


----------



## Chloe (Jun 21, 2016)

Larcher said:


> My friend was going on about Drake, he showed me pop style and I was like "here we go again"
> 
> I tried showing him Death Grips and he turned a blind eye and was like meh.
> 
> I respect people's opinions and all that, but shit like this makes me die a little inside.


to be fair kiddo there's quite a bit of difference between the two. it's not exactly an organic transition


----------



## Larcher (Jun 21, 2016)

I basically implied that with "I respect people's opinions" but it's still annoying how I can't find anyone irl into experimental hip hop.

Obviously, I know people into better mainstream rappers like Eminem, Kendrick Lamar, and Kanye West that are all relatively talented.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Taylor (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2016)

Logic and King Push


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Only song drake has out recently is the one called one dance


Back on Road?
4pm in Calabasas?
For free?

??


----------



## mali (Jun 22, 2016)

im just waitin for that new Q. contrary to the rest of u guys i fucked with oxymoron HEAVY and if he can gimme something like that to bump in the whip before summer ends imma have to buy the shit


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm not a big Drake listener but from what I've heard his music is OK..I mean the dude sells rather it's a pop song.. R&B song or rap so props to him on that


----------



## Equilibrium139 (Jun 22, 2016)

Top 5 Hip-Hop artists of all time:
Nas
Rakim
Biggie
Jay-Z
Tupac
Top 5 songs of all time:
New York State of Mind
Dead Presidents
C.R.E.A.M.
Shook Ones Part 2
Juicy 

Fuck new rap and all the gay shit they play on the radio.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## mali (Jun 22, 2016)

translation: i get no pussy. at all.


----------



## Larcher (Jun 23, 2016)

Equilibrium139 said:


> Top 5 Hip-Hop artists of all time:
> Nas
> Rakim
> Biggie
> ...


Nah, man there's still a lot of great rappers, yeah a lot aren't on the radio but that's why you need to explore.


----------



## Equilibrium139 (Jun 23, 2016)

Mali said:


> translation: i get no pussy. at all.


Nice e-penis you got there. 


Larcher said:


> Nah, man there's still a lot of great rappers, yeah a lot aren't on the radio but that's why you need to explore.


That's why I said it's never on the radio. I'm not complaining about all rap, just the auto tuned shit on the radio you can't even understand. And when you look up the lyrics you regret it.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2016)

If you don't turn up to thugger and fewtch then this is the wrong thread for you tbh


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2016)

What is everyone's opinion on Lil Yachty?


----------



## Larcher (Jun 23, 2016)

Equilibrium139 said:


> That's why I said it's never on the radio. I'm not complaining about all rap, just the auto tuned shit on the radio you can't even understand. And when you look up the lyrics you regret it.



You really didn't make that clear, but fair enough, at least it isn't the case your close minded to all new tap.


----------



## Equilibrium139 (Jun 23, 2016)

This explains it all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> What on earth are you listening to these days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2016)

He be talkin that shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2016)

The fuck is this


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2016)

yo that's the look some of crew get when they sip that codeine then get faded
dem nostrils OP


----------



## mali (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2016)

throwback thursday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2016)

Denzel Curry has given the best XXL freestyle so far and it'll likely stay that way



Bluebeard said:


> What is everyone's opinion on Lil Yachty?



Trash but sometimes catchy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2016)

The rap game's Bill Nye went off


----------



## mali (Jun 24, 2016)

he look like he need seasoning.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2016)

thas racist


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2016)

Why is he still making music? Who's asking for this ? He should knock up the Kardashian and chillout with this music stuff..


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2016)

He already missed his chance to secure his future by getting Kylie pregnant


----------



## Arcana (Jun 25, 2016)

Isn't he back with her


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2016)

As far as I know, she's with pnd.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## mali (Jun 26, 2016)

between ian connor getting on sighted by everyone and their mother and the new desiigner tape, this week was lit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2016)

Is the desiigner tape any good?


----------



## mali (Jun 26, 2016)

nearly all the tracks are bangers tbh. shit goes hard.


----------



## mali (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2016)

Mali said:


>


tbh the adlibs made this song 

that rrraa makes everything hype


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2016)

why does he seem like the only legit rookie rapper out of these crackhead lookin homos?


----------



## mali (Jun 27, 2016)

nipsey back on his grimey smurf shit


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 28, 2016)

GOT THE WEED AND THE LEAN THAT'S A PARTY PACK


----------



## mali (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2016)

I haven't played that but I'm going to assume it's him saying the Earth is flat


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2016)

Ohhh shit no malice came with the heat 

Are we going to get that Clipse album after all?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2016)

Is BoB trolling or is he legit

You know what

I don't even wanna know


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2016)

His engineer is pretty good tbh


----------



## mali (Jun 29, 2016)

his engineer is lit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Denzel Curry has given the best XXL freestyle so far and it'll likely stay that way
> 
> 
> 
> Trash but sometimes catchy


Dc lives like 8 miles from me lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## teddy (Jul 1, 2016)

Only bad thing about this is that i have no expectations in drake responding to a lyrically sound MC


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2016)

Drake's about to get exposed (again)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jul 1, 2016)

_When they roll up, bet dude won't wanna live his raps
He'll see the 6 upside down and wanna switch it back_

jeezus christ



ted. said:


> Only bad thing about this is that i have no expectations in drake responding to a lyrically sound MC



Same. He's yet to respond to king push so I expect no response to this either lol


----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2016)

i hope drake dont fall for this and make a fool of himself. he has no wins with this fiend.


----------



## Soca (Jul 1, 2016)

Imagine slaughterhouse vs ovo 

oh lawd


----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2016)

...whose mans is this?? who let this slide??


----------



## Arcana (Jul 1, 2016)

lol drake ain't responding to this
meek on the other hand might

some of the comments about this tho
"Irrelevant, One Hit Wonder MC Targets Successful Artists, Apology Soon To Follow"

"Breaking news Quentin Miller was last seen on a first class flight to Toronto"


----------



## God (Jul 1, 2016)

Drake: "But I'm not a rapper... So stop RAPPIN AT ME."


----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2016)

realistically drake and his team of writers should be able to ether budden's but they prolly won't


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2016)

Drake got 0 reason to respond to Budden, Budden is looking for a come up off of this.


----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2016)

Bang said:


> Drake got 0 reason to respond to Budden, Budden is looking for a come up off of this.



this shit sound like it was recorded in a bathtub


----------



## mali (Jul 3, 2016)

>i can tell if u gang by the door knock


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 4, 2016)

sexy


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2016)

Still waiting for Drake to drop a track where the chorus is "Tried to kill me but I am very much alive on six side"


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2016)

Another one


----------



## Ruse (Jul 6, 2016)

how you tell bitches know they self
when you don't know yourself
you wouldnt know yourself
say you canadian maybe asian coratian
be sounding like his jamacain friends depend on what state he in


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 6, 2016)

Drake isn't really obliged to respond to the bait of someone whose most well known hit became a punchline, not matter how much the internet thinks he's supposed to. Budden is just clowning himself if he's thinking he's actually accomplishing something by dissing Drake. It's like having to listen to Dipset going after Jay-Z all over again.


----------



## mali (Jul 6, 2016)

drake dont want no rap smoke.


----------



## God (Jul 6, 2016)

Bang said:


> Drake is doing Michael Jackson numbers



Wow


----------



## Sansa (Jul 6, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Wow


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2016)

Nigglet, I don't even believe in your heart of hearts you believe that.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 7, 2016)

but ignoring actual bullshit

KRIT coming through with that perfect score







#12for12


----------



## mali (Jul 7, 2016)

kodak has no chill lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2016)

And also no skill


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

Carter IV was half a decade ago


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Nigglet, I don't even believe in your heart of hearts you believe that.


I mean, I don't have to believe it when he's literally tied with MJ for most consecutive weeks of having both a single and an album top their respective billboard charts consecutively


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2016)

I feel bad for clowning lil yachty now that I found out he has autism tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2016)

Schoolboy's album is out!


----------



## teddy (Jul 8, 2016)

mentioned in interviews


i just want one album. an EP even

is that too much to ask for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (Jul 8, 2016)

ted. said:


> mentioned in interviews
> 
> 
> i just want one album. an EP even
> ...


Dope track.

I feel ya on that.

So much hype for this Kendrick/Cole album but if you ask me, the Black Hippy album should be the real priority.


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)

ted. said:


> mentioned in interviews
> 
> 
> i just want one album. an EP even
> ...



black hippy album is about as likely to drop as that frank album


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

That friend ain't sayin shit and you know it


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2016)

Cubey said:


> That friend ain't sayin shit and you know it


Definitely that one was for you and you. Trying to use disrespectful views on the King of NY


----------



## mali (Jul 9, 2016)

pac makes better tracks/songs. biggie writes better raps


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2016)

Daylyt's second round man


----------



## mali (Jul 11, 2016)

this whole situation is played out. joe went in on drake. drake isn't going to respond. it is what it is.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2016)

So Tyga just took his first W in the last like 3 years.

Reports are saying him and Kylie are getting married 

He can stop with the music and start living off that sweet Karjenner money now.


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2016)

Kylie is a dumb ass bitch


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2016)

She's 18. When she's like 21 and realises that she's the one with all the money in the relationship and Tyga just wanted to secure his future off of her they'll probably get divorced.


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2016)

No prenup
????
Tyga makes bank


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2016)

You really think Kris and co would let another one of their children get finessed like that again?

Kardashians know their way around money son


----------



## mali (Jul 11, 2016)

well the new Q project is interesting to say the least. g-funk+gangster rap+rock=Blank face

ngl ride out has me feeling like i should do a drive by on a random person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2016)

#blacklivesmatter


----------



## mali (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 12, 2016)

Work still bangs tbh


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## God (Jul 13, 2016)

A lot better than that whack shit jay-z dropped.


----------



## Equilibrium139 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## LayZ (Jul 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 14, 2016)

That's how you get your point across


----------



## mali (Jul 14, 2016)

i would gun buck my grandma to this tbh


----------



## Swift (Jul 14, 2016)

The Cool Kids getting back together fucked my whole shit up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ez (Jul 15, 2016)

futuristic


----------



## mali (Jul 15, 2016)

that shit slaps. videos corny though. "look at me, im mad nerdy but i pistol grip!"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

Joe Budden would agree

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2016)

Not exactly a sneak diss when he flat out called his name.

Don't know why Drake bothered to give him the PR he was looking for either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

Joe was getting PR anyway ..

He wasn't kidding about being prepared for a Drake response .


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2016)

Can't even get to listen to that cause people wanna be calling me nonstop on FaceTime whenever I gotta put earphones in.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2016)

"He's just mad cuz drake is more POPPIN than him"

"Drake is selling records"

"Drake is on the radio and winning awards"

"Drake is more successful"

"Drake has more money"

Don't mind me, just getting all these non-arguments out in the air before the drake apologists come through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2016)

Budden is being so predictable, I don't know why he's falling for his Wile E. Coyote tier baits.

Now he shoehorned himself into having to actually answer him when he could've just ignored him.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2016)

wishin we could go back and grab the blackberry with the scroll







Bang said:


> Now he shoehorned himself into having to actually answer him when he could've just ignored him.



Good. Until Drake wants to fully transition into pop he's obligated to respond imo. Ain't nobody too big for a challenge. When 50 was on top he went at lower cats who fell off. T.I was relentless on Lil Flip and that dude wasn't anything major. Same thing when it came to Jayz and Beanie Siegel.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 17, 2016)

Drake getting killed out here, those shots on French's track weak af.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2016)

Frenchs track was ass too btw (surprise, surprise)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2016)

Bruh


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2016)

You see, the moment Drake addressed Budden and didn't come with that fire, your boy got bodied and there aint nothing to be said bout it.

Drake made that shit real, and now he gotta live with it.

ovo better put in that beyond work to comeback from that kinda L.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2016)

They changed the instrumental


----------



## mali (Jul 21, 2016)

yh but the shit still slaps in the whip


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2016)

No doubt about that. Desiigner is the only mumble-rapper I fuck with at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## mali (Jul 21, 2016)

well shit, imma have to give hopsin a chance now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 22, 2016)

Texas has this thing on its back  not even a contest right now.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2016)

For those of you that won't take my word on the Flatbush zombies


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2016)

Drake is allegedly dropping an ep with Gucci mane.

What a fucking leech, seriously.


----------



## Soca (Jul 23, 2016)

New Nas track snippet

Dai Gyakuten Saiban is getting a translation patch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (Jul 23, 2016)

ted. said:


> _The Hollywood Reporter_
> 
> 
> i just want one album. an EP even
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 23, 2016)

God said:


> For those of you that won't take my word on the Flatbush zombies


Alright I'll have some of this. Track+album name?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2016)

erictheking said:


> Alright I'll have some of this. Track+album name?



That track is R.I.P.C.D. Album is 3001: A Laced Odyssey.

I would suggest you start with their previous album, BetterOffDEAD. It has better overall music while this one is mostly bars.

This is one of their best tracks, from their previous effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 24, 2016)

I really hope Chance doesn't encourage a new wave of album length mixtapes full of filler tracks.


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2016)

2pacgoat nodebatin


----------



## mali (Jul 24, 2016)

when will ppl realize kodak is the truth?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2016)

^

Never.


----------



## mali (Jul 24, 2016)

how u hatin on the finesse kid though?


----------



## ez (Jul 24, 2016)

2pac GoAT
al others trash

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2016)

Mali said:


> when will ppl realize kodak is the truth?


Kodak bring the noise


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2016)

young thugger nilesy niles edition


----------



## Six (Jul 24, 2016)

Forever the GOAT.
"Girls on my toes, yeah she like the flow. Wiz Khalifa can't roll, I know that for a fact"
Ray Jesus


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2016)

that new god flow is out

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 28, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> that new god flow is out


Yo.....


----------



## mali (Jul 28, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> that new god flow is out



imma let the astrology bar slide because this was fire and its nas


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2016)

Nas is trash, where's that new lil yachty?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jul 29, 2016)

OH SHIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Jul 30, 2016)

Anybody fucked with Kaytranada 99.9% yet? Thought it was a sick album.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2016)

That new Gucci though


----------



## mali (Aug 1, 2016)

flip da work like a acrobat
do a jumpin jack
jay sniffed da work off da plate
had a heart attack

migos>tupac. facts.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

Speaking of Tupac...I started following the director of the Murder Rap documentary on Facebook.

And this:


----------



## Equilibrium139 (Aug 2, 2016)

RIP Sean Price


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2016)

Revisited this beast album from the roots


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2016)

Y'all hear about Kanye and Drake's joint album ?


----------



## Soca (Aug 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Y'all hear about Kanye and Drake's joint album ?



It's probably gonna be overproduced artsy garbage on Kanye's part.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2016)

> Known narcissists, sipping on arsenic
> Carved carcasses in the garage, don't park in it



When is Earl going to get back in Assmilk form


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2016)

#freeearl
#bringbackthisearl
#fuckemoearl


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> It's probably gonna be overproduced artsy garbage on Kanye's part.


>Overproduced

Have we gotten to this point in history?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 6, 2016)

Anderson Paak keeps elevating mediocre rappers, god bless


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2016)

You know, I always see people underrating Tyler as a lyricist and writing him off as a shock value rapper because of Bastard and Goblin when in reality he runs rings around a vast majority of mainstream rappers.

Like, Tyler is magic with words but people can't get stop getting their panties wound up over his genocide/rape lyrics from like 5 years ago, and even then, there are tons of clever bars on both Goblin and Bastard.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 7, 2016)

Bang said:


> You know, I always see people underrating Tyler as a lyricist and writing him off as a shock value rapper because of Bastard and Goblin when in reality he runs rings around a vast majority of mainstream rappers.
> 
> Like, Tyler is magic with words but people can't get stop getting their panties wound up over his genocide/rape lyrics from like 5 years ago, and even then, there are tons of clever bars on both Goblin and Bastard.



The verse in deathcamp is bretty gud. There are better rappers than him even within Odd Future, I think it's his voice and diction are what make him stand out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2016)

If you don't feel this check your pulse... new Z-Ro is HEAT!


----------



## 12771a (Aug 7, 2016)

anyone f**k with Logic. A lot of his songs on the Incridble True Stroy is pure flames. One my favs is City of Stars


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Aug 8, 2016)

12771a said:


> anyone f**k with Logic. A lot of his songs on the Incridble True Stroy is pure flames. One my favs is City of Stars


Hell yeah. Lord Willin' is fire from that album as well. Welcome to Forever had a ton of bangers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2016)

Bang said:


> You know, I always see people underrating Tyler as a lyricist and writing him off as a shock value rapper because of Bastard and Goblin when in reality he runs rings around a vast majority of mainstream rappers.
> 
> Like, Tyler is magic with words but people can't get stop getting their panties wound up over his genocide/rape lyrics from like 5 years ago, and even then, there are tons of clever bars on both Goblin and Bastard.


Nah, his lyricism is mediocre , he's a genius as a producer however .

And Logic is ok, he steal flows like a friend tho. I prefer his mixtapes .


----------



## Sansa (Aug 11, 2016)

No one can get you more turnt that Flocka or Lil B

I don't care what you say


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2016)

Marvin's Room still chokes me up, fam.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 16, 2016)

This is the shit. Good vibes with clever lyricism.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2016)

The 6 God is teflon


----------



## Ruse (Aug 18, 2016)

He wanted no parts of Em


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 18, 2016)

lol how many dicks can drake fit in his mouth


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2016)

He's trying his best to walk his career without beefing with heavy weights and it's making him look really weak


----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## God (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 19, 2016)

Got around to listening to Life of Pablo.

Out of the hip hop albums I got to listen to this year, it's at the very top:

Life of Pablo~I don't like shit I don't go outside>Malibu~Telefone>Coloring Book>Neon Icon>Genesis

All songs very solid, could do without the intermission though, and FML works in the album, but gets pretty monotone after a few listens.

Waves, No More Parties and Father Stretch my Hands Pt.1 all awesome standout songs.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2016)

God said:


>


sucked and cucked


----------



## LayZ (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh,this is a troll? carry on


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 20, 2016)

I-is this bad on purpose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2016)

Lil Uzi Vert is fucking garbo

Like I know I called thugger garbage and ended up liking him but even then I had already liked at least one of thugger's songs, but Lil Uzi is just absolute ass

On the flip side


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2016)

So no one talking about that new Frank Ocean


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2016)

I guess since Frank likes sucking cock, us thugs on this Chinese cartoon forum are too manly to be listening to that shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Came here to say the same thing
> 
> 
> Did you just assume his gender ?


nah I assumed he was a gay ass rugrat

he was wearing a fucking towel on his back like a cape


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hear Andre 3000 dropped a 16 on Frank Ocean's new thing.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2016)

Nights


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 22, 2016)

Andre is on the new Kid Cudi project.

But he liked speedin bullet, so I'd manage expectations.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2016)

Kid Cudi fell off dawg, real talk!

He had the potential to eclipse Kanye


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2016)

Vault said:


> I guess since Frank likes sucking cock, us thugs on this Chinese cartoon forum are too manly to be listening to that shit.


I honestly know people who are "not about that gay shit".


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kid Cudi fell off dawg, real talk!
> 
> He had the potential to eclipse Kanye



Wish Cudi would have went in the direction of what Asap Rocky is doing atm.

Instead he went in the direction of Cobain wannabe.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 22, 2016)

Yo akademiks is a clown 

"I think Boom thought you photoshopped the video"


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 24, 2016)

That feeling when all of your features steal the spotlight from you.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 24, 2016)

Same feeling.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2016)

......


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2016)

Well then...


----------



## God (Aug 26, 2016)

What the fuck is going on in rap, seriously?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2016)

>Track 7
>Harambe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2016)

God said:


> What the fuck is going on in rap, seriously?


It's no longer a genre bound by guidelines one has to follow to be successful  . You can call yourself the "greatest ever " while people write your verses for you. You can wear an Asian Cinderella dress and people will just laugh it of.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2016)

This is beautiful. Like watching a proud father.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2016)

smh Harambe didn't die for this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2016)

Isaiah dropping in a few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2016)

Also about Frank, I didn't really fuck with Endless or Blonde. Especially Blonde. I didn't like the minimalism. I like Nike (except the chipmunk stuff, tf?), Pink + White, Solo I think and White Ferrari.

The 3 Stacks verse was fire, but I would never go back and listen to that


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2016)

The World said:


> smh Harambe didn't die for this


Why does he sound like he smokes 40 cigarettes a day?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 28, 2016)

Why is Mac Miller late to every rap trend by like half a year lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2016)

He's white


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 28, 2016)

EL P and Lil Ugly Mane(although I guess he's retired?) out of the current ones that I can think of that have their own unique sound and don't jump on trends.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 28, 2016)

Paul Wall is easily the best white hip-hop artist.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2016)

Are we talking about currently or ever?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 29, 2016)

Currently

Also, whatever you think of Riff Raff, he's more interesting than Logic or Mac Miller


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2016)

erictheking said:


> Paul Wall is easily the best white hip-hop artist.


u do know El-P is white right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2016)

It depends on one's definition of "best hip-hop artist "


----------



## Ae (Aug 29, 2016)

Throwback


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 30, 2016)

Parallax said:


> u do know El-P is white right?


Yes.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 30, 2016)

El P is the thinking man's white rapper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Speaking of white rappers, mah boi Action is slept on heavily


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2016)

weezy should have got the pre nup



no respek


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2016)

Y'all think PND gonna try to leave OVO?


----------



## 12771a (Sep 3, 2016)

late for this post lol. For real "Look what you've done" was touching with his grandma at the end
Anyway has anyone else seen this picture. It was hilarious to me.



Mikaveli said:


> Y'all think PND gonna try to leave OVO?


if his next work doesn't do good in sales then definitely. I'm not very much into rap news what makes you ask the question.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2016)

The World said:


> weezy should have got the pre nup
> 
> 
> 
> no respek



"Wayne ain't leaving ...REGARDLESS"
-Birdman​Someone better Tell 'em the only way out is in a body bag
​


Mikaveli said:


> Y'all think PND gonna try to leave OVO?



If his angry  tweets are any indication ...he already has .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BackFromtheDead (Sep 4, 2016)

Is there a hip hop discussion megathread?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Sep 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of white rappers, mah boi Action is slept on heavily


I like Action, but that song isn't anything special. Easy Rider, Actin Crazy, Strictly 4 my Jeeps still his best. He's gotta learn how to do a consistently solid album/mixtape, instead of dropping 2-3 good singles and rest of album being mediocre.


----------



## BackFromtheDead (Sep 4, 2016)

Action is a poverty Ghostface imo, and I don't like Ghostface to begin with


----------



## Vivo Diez (Sep 4, 2016)

BackFromtheDead said:


> I don't like Ghostface to begin with



Have you heard of Twelve reasons to die?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2016)

PND should know his place.

He knew what he was signing up for when he joined the sweatshop.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> It depends on one's definition of "best hip-hop artist "



This is dumb there isn't some amorphous meaning to the word, if u just rap ur a rapper and if ur involved in the other aspects then you're a hip hip artist.  Which is why Eric is wrong since mac Miller is wack to begin with 

Also mike u gay


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2016)

Parallax said:


> there isn't some amorphous meaning to the word


When it comes to the Rap genre, yes there is.There multiple things rappers are   judged upon. Biggie and Tupac are interchangeable #1s on people's list but  they aren't judged by the same criteria .

This isn't a one size fits all kind of thing.


> if u just rap ur a rapper and if ur involved in the other aspects then you're a hip hip artist.



Wait, where is this definition coming from ? Everyone in the genre call themselves "a rapper"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2016)

Parallax said:


> This is dumb there isn't some amorphous meaning to the word, if u just rap ur a rapper and if ur involved in the other aspects then you're a hip hip artist.  Which is why Eric is wrong since mac Miller is wack to begin with
> 
> Also mike u gay


Who said Mac Miller? Not me.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2016)

erictheking said:


> Who said Mac Miller? Not me.


I meant wall my bad

Wall is still wack so my point stands anyways


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2016)

On another note

Yung Gud is still a goat engineer


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2016)

God said:


> What the fuck is going on in rap, seriously?


I don't know God you tell me


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2016)

@Vault I think I'm gonna get to see Vince Staples

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2016)

Speaking of Paul Wall I know I still didn't post this yet, the Swangin in the Rain remix. Nothing beats the original but this is great in its own right.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2016)

What about Dave East? This man is NICE.


Classic New York style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2016)

And 1 more for New York. Joey Badass over Primo Supa Star ...


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2016)

me gusta 

that ending


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2016)

Cudi dropping this month 

What yll think about the Sun's Tirade


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2016)

His last shit was a huge disappointment, I'm not hype


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2016)

So who heard his new album(s?)?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2016)

Poppy should take tips on beefing from Drizzy


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2016)

Shmurda only got 7 years down from 98 lul


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2016)

He probably has to move to Cali now and can't ever set foot on the block again tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2016)

That Denzel Curry seem bout as corny as Hopsin. Well not that corny, but same kinda lane


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2016)

If you don't like Fetty Wap why are you listening to Fetty Wap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2016)

Im not listening to Fetty Wap, his shitty song is being played on the radio on a daily basis.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Chloe (Sep 14, 2016)

stay mad

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah he's ass.


----------



## God (Sep 14, 2016)

But you should know better than to be listening to radio


----------



## ONI GIRI (Sep 14, 2016)

Glad to see some DENZEL CURRY getting posted!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2016)

Kid Cudi is going in yall!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 15, 2016)

Cudi been wack for years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2016)

Can't disagree, but at least he brought something new to genre . 

I don't care what anyone says, the first Man on the Moon is a classic .


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2016)

This shit goes way too hard in the whip


----------



## Arcana (Sep 16, 2016)

The Game and Meek mill got beef now


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2016)

meek would swing at a child if it would get him 15 more minutes of fame

gotta admire his perseverance doe

nicki prolly gonna drop his ass soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2016)

I've complained for a long time about how these rappers are getting  way too friendly with one another . That said, I'm loving the aggressive atmosphere that been brought back to hiphop this year .

I wish people would take shots at different targets besides Drake or Meek tho...

I've already heard a thousand different  bar variants of "DRAKE DOESN'T WRITE HIS SHIT!" --that's old now.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2016)

Let's go


----------



## mali (Sep 18, 2016)

that new la flame was dumb lit and pusha t about to come thru with shit that would make reagan turn in his grave. winter 2016 really is a big mood


----------



## mali (Sep 18, 2016)

sean kingston? really? this L goes out to hip-hop in its entirety. damn.


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2016)

Sean Kingston is still around?

What?


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2016)

daym even Sean Kingston trying to act hard now 

like wasn't he the fat chris brown before chris brown got all fake thuggish?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Take this L for letting Flo Rida replace you


----------



## mali (Sep 18, 2016)

jamaica has to hold this L as well.


----------



## BackFromtheDead (Sep 19, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Have you heard of Twelve reasons to die?


I have heard only OB4CL, 36 Chambers, and Supreme Clientele


----------



## BackFromtheDead (Sep 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im not listening to Fetty Wap, his shitty song is being played on the radio on a daily basis.


aux cords and bluetooth exists homie

Off topic, Game is the definition of a cornball


----------



## RobbStark1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Pretty bland tbh


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2016)

> You jumped Quinten Miller and now you don't scrap
> It was time to go at Drizzy and now you don't rap





> They said the meek shall inherit the Earth, so I went and dug yo ass cause Drizzy buried you first



LMAO that freestyle on sway at the end


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2016)

meek the new ja rule


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2016)

> Hov gave you the game, you aint soak it…you was supposed to throw up the roc, not smoke it.



Beans getting murked with a couple of lines 



> Riding round 10 cam newtons in a Tahoe
> And when we touch down, everybody catchin spirals
> 
> 
> ...



This whole diss has so many quotables

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Sep 21, 2016)

damn game actually fired that ass up. did not expect that. rip weak milly.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2016)

Bruh I'm fucking gone 

Yo

I'm crying real JESUS TEARS at this freestyle


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2016)

One of Bad Boy's freestyles back in a day, not too long before BIG got killed.

Someone PLEASE tell me the song that starts at 7:57


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2016)

lmao game really bumped beanie while chillin in south philly.


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2016)

one time for beans for catching that stray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2016)

Heard King Kunta on the bus from a white wiggas phone



...


I mean props to the guy




but





dunno felt weird man


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Sep 26, 2016)

dark lo voice: this shit nutty


----------



## Sansa (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn, Dick Chasers forreal jumped Beanie.

Smh.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 26, 2016)

Beans got knocked out, jfc Philly is a mess

Game walking out of this unscathed tho


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2016)

saw this and had to share


----------



## mali (Sep 27, 2016)

>beans was jumped

this shit is tragic.


----------



## Soca (Sep 27, 2016)

Beans is old breh, he ain't got that much action in him left


----------



## mali (Sep 27, 2016)

well someones probably gonna get shot now considering they all know each other. unless people from beans side are just gonna let this slide, which i doubt.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2016)

90's Hip-Hop is back, y'all!

Somebody's gon' die


----------



## ItEndsHere (Sep 27, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> saw this and had to share



Beythoven is a traitor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

Been bumpin this the better part of a month


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## mali (Sep 30, 2016)

say wat u want about tweet milly but he's goin all the way in on this one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2016)

I seriously think the beef stepped his game up


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2016)

Literally never listening to a 21 savage track

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 1, 2016)

The third Czarface album is just around the corner. The new track is immense, and I sm sure the rest will be as well. First two albums are among the best hip hop albums in recent time, and based on the new track this album will joing the two first ones. Hyped as fuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 2, 2016)

Bang said:


> Literally never listening to a 21 savage track


That lightshow shit is dope, do yourself a favor


Maybe this is more your speed


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

I need someone to tell me how respected MF Doom is to the hip hop world. 

And it better be good news because the man is a fucking genius.


----------



## mali (Oct 2, 2016)

hes ur favorite rappers favorite rappers status.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Mali said:


> hes ur favorite rappers favorite rappers status.



OD right there. 

I never quite understood why Doom never blew up. Dude makes magic with his wordplay. Not to mention his flow is mad smooth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 2, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> OD right there.
> 
> I never quite understood why Doom never blew up. Dude makes magic with his wordplay. Not to mention his flow is mad smooth.


You need a fulfilled childhood and iq above 110 to understand him

So by default he was doomed for failure


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> I need someone to tell me how respected MF Doom is to the hip hop world.
> 
> And it better be good news because the man is a fucking genius.


All caps is a legend.

He's well respected by the hip hop community.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2016)

Bang said:


> All caps is a legend.
> 
> He's well respected by the hip hop community.


I hear voices pt 1/2 are incredible as well. Personal favourites right there.


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2016)

pls let this be a comeback

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Oct 6, 2016)

beanie sigels diss was fire but those weird orgasm noises he makes


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2016)

lean all on a square that's a fucking rhombus


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2016)

If Faneto/Bang 3 Sosa comes back


----------



## Chloe (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't mind new sosa tho tbh

also lean era was prime sosa imo


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2016)

"Shion" said:


> OD right there.
> 
> I never quite understood why Doom never blew up.



I think he lost quite a few fans when he sent imposters to perform for him as he was unhappy with the venue/pay. London remembers that shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2016)

Morglay said:


> I think he lost quite a few fans when he sent imposters to perform for him as he was unhappy with the venue/pay. London remembers that shit.


Nah they were all skrulls.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 12, 2016)

Joey 

Also, Vince Staples is fucking great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 12, 2016)

I dont remember when staples got good but I found out last year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 12, 2016)

King Push dropped another one brehs


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Oct 14, 2016)

ted. said:


> pls let this be a comeback


This 100%


----------



## mali (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Oct 18, 2016)

Are you in that mood yet? why not?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2016)

NIIIIIIIIIIIGGA


----------



## mali (Oct 19, 2016)

big ups to em but i cant stand that style of rapping :/


----------



## Chloe (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 19, 2016)

Earl has become such an unlikeable person.

He spends most of his time being a contrarian and when he's not doing that, he's being depressing.

It's sad seeing the state he's in compared to how he used to be when Odd Future was still close knit like before.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

His lips have soaked up all his happy and gone sour


----------



## Morglay (Oct 21, 2016)

Campaign Speech is a piece of shit though. No disrespect to Em he is a God but that song is fucking terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2016)

It's a  "I still have skills" track

I ain't mad at it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 23, 2016)

Bow peasants


----------



## Sansa (Oct 24, 2016)

> You were the Man on the Moon, now you go through your phases
> Life of the angry and famous
> Rap like I know I’m the greatest and give you the tropical flavors
> Still never been on hiatus
> You stay xan and perked up so when reality set in you don’t gotta face it


Cudi hold this L

Drake really doesn't care anymore


----------



## Sansa (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll have mandem on your road


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Oct 29, 2016)

Just found out about lloyd banks new mixtape. This shit is fire brehs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 31, 2016)

One of the most slept on artists this year


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2016)

Soulja really challenging Tyga for the crown of L King


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2016)

6m is like 30% of soulja boy's net worth

hed be a fucking retard to buy it


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Nov 5, 2016)

New Sean bumps  3rd best of new gen behind Krit and Freddie mayn


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2016)

A Fistful of Peril


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Nov 10, 2016)

Aubrey


----------



## LayZ (Nov 11, 2016)

So who's gonna pimp the new Tribe?


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bang said:


> Aubrey



 I'm feeling this...


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2016)

this guy is a meme


----------



## Sansa (Nov 13, 2016)

I mean his acting career is trash so he might as well do something that'll get attention like that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2016)

He handled that better than professional (so called ) rappers ...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2016)

Starboy is easily top 10 beats of 2016


----------



## LayZ (Nov 19, 2016)

The World said:


> this guy is a meme





Bang said:


> I mean his acting career is trash so he might as well do something that'll get attention like that





~Gesy~ said:


> He handled that better than professional (so called ) rappers ...



He's getting props from rappers like Ab-Soul and Royce for his performance.


Any thoughts on the new Tribe album?

I thought it was dope, quality features, and a nice tribute to send off on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2016)

Only After he shouted them out tho

As for the new Tribe, I haven't gotten around to it yet


----------



## LayZ (Nov 22, 2016)

We all know Kanye needs some help, let's hope he gets it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only After he shouted them out tho
> 
> As for the new Tribe, I haven't gotten around to it yet


Its good. Like real good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Soca (Nov 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2016)

He may be the bitch in the relationship but got dayum he a lucky ass bitch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

who dat?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

I thought Drake was wifey

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 28, 2016)

Please tell me I'm not the only one bumpin to Amir Obe and Isaiah Rashad


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2016)

~Avant~ said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one bumpin to Amir Obe and Isaiah Rashad


Idk who that first one is but I fucks with Rashad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zenieth (Nov 28, 2016)

Just listen to Lil Uzi And Gucci tape

> Uzi changing he flows

>Uzi actually pronouncing words

>Uzi actually spitting


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Just come to say Fuck Yeezy


----------



## RobbStark1 (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## LayZ (Dec 2, 2016)

SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2016)

J Cole sounds inspired again though


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2016)

J Cole sound as mediocre as he always fucking does


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2016)

And his ass sampling game almost as lazy as Will.I.Am


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2016)

It's better than them lazy ass rhymes he had talking bout she need someone thats gone put it in her mouth


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2016)

That second one especially lame as fuck. That's the definition of wave riding all the shots that's been in people mouth the past five or so months with saying anything worthwhile.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2016)

Like the best line in there was the piece about bread and toast.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 2, 2016)

"Nas album done"... drop the damn thing Nas.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 3, 2016)

And album done sounded so nice cause the production wasn't shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 3, 2016)

The beat was flames but the reason the song had so much buzz was the emceeing IMO. He brought the A game, which he doesn't always do, but when he does, there's nothing else in rap like it. He hasn't lost a step at 43 years old. If he raps like that on a whole album it's a certified classic, no question. If the beats match that standard it could be something special. 

Just drop the goddamn thing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 3, 2016)

Cried tears at this. "ABCDEFG..."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zenieth (Dec 3, 2016)

Tyga need to learn to choose he battles

And by choose he battles, I mean be a pacifist


----------



## Chloe (Dec 3, 2016)

The World said:


> He may be the bitch in the relationship but got dayum he a lucky ass bitch


it's all fake fam a lam


----------



## Chloe (Dec 4, 2016)

nah son, she grew an ass and hips practically overnight in her very late teens

that's not how puberty works

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sansa (Dec 4, 2016)

zenieth said:


> Tyga need to learn to choose he battles
> 
> And by choose he battles, I mean be a pacifist


Can you give the guy wrong for defending Kylie?

It's a lose lose situation for 21 savage anyway, Kylie isn't fucking with him and called him a bitch on instagram the other day so now if he does the typical "Hey ma, you fine as fuck...aight fuck you den" he looks even worse.

Sure he could get savage points for saying he'd fuck Kylie while she's with Tyga, but at the end of the day he still comes off as a tool because of it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 4, 2016)

Man, the issue ain't how 21 looks, it's how he gah be clowning Tyga. Perception is reality and when Tyga dropped that weak as fuck track and savage clowning to it at a concert it don't look good for a lil nigglet. 

Tyga should have let it be and leave Savage to look like a fool all by he damn self. Now they both look like dumbasses


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2016)

> _"J cole fans think they're so smart. Say you don't like j cole they'll instantly claim you like desiigner or question your intelligence"_



So true


----------



## Sansa (Dec 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> So true


Isn't that every conscious rapper's fans?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2016)

Shit, soulo actually has a date for he album.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2016)

This fisherprice nigglet souljaboy tryna mess with Quavo.


----------



## Chloe (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2016)

dat soulo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 7, 2016)

The World said:


> dat soulo


Beat is fire, Soulo in top form. Bas is tight as well. These two make a surprisingly good duo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2016)

"I can't help myself. I think I need some help."


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm wholly convinced that Soulja Boy is one of the greatest trolls we've ever seen.

There's no way he's been serious about anything he's said or done in the last 2 months.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2016)

Ab Soul's, J.Cole's and Charles Hamilton's project each leaked


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2016)

"Using me to dig for gold, it's ironic because you're minor"

Dave got fucking bars boy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2016)

That bar was weak, bruh

it didn't even rhyme


----------



## Sansa (Dec 12, 2016)

Negga, most of 21 savage shit don't rhyme and people think he's flames.

Let me enjoy nice shakeweight bars in peace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jay. (Dec 12, 2016)

THAT JCOLE ALBUM MADE ME CRY

POEEEEEEETRYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 13, 2016)

No one has acknowledged Post Malone's album yet????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> No one has acknowledged Post Malone's album yet????


Why would we?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2016)

It's not just that but also the fact that he doesn't even enjoy being considered a rapper even if it was rap that brought him up.

And also because his music sucks


----------



## Ae (Dec 15, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> No one has acknowledged Post Malone's album yet????


----------



## Sansa (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Gunstarvillain (Dec 16, 2016)

I thought this was intelligent hiphop&rap thread and seen mentions of uzi vert, Soulja boi, yacty, 21 savage

Ab album tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2016)

An intelligent rap fan can enjoy music from every kinda rapper.

Only real fuckboi let themselves box shit in on both end of the spectrum.

Being pretentious ain't intelligent, it's pretentious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Chloe (Dec 16, 2016)

"mumble rap" hate <<<<<<


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2016)

fuckboi should have never been a thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

Can we talk about how Kid Cudi is officially trash now and how we'll never again get an album on the quality o Man on the Moon I & II?


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 16, 2016)

zenieth said:


> An intelligent rap fan can enjoy music from every kinda rapper.
> 
> Only real fuckboi let themselves box shit in on both end of the spectrum.
> 
> Being pretentious ain't intelligent, it's pretentious.


The 'Intelligent' in the thread title -- is that the musical content or just the discussion itself?

I always assumed it was supposed to be the former, but maybe it's just me that's not intelligent

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I don't Wana hear about some young boy savage bullshit, I need lyrics, metaphors, punchlines


Lost it.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can we talk about how Kid Cudi is officially trash now and how we'll never again get an album on the quality o Man on the Moon I & II?


How about we don't? It hurts my soul man.

I grew up with Cudi, and now I'm over here rationalizing his music like, "Well this part of this song is kinda dope if you think about it like this?"

I think it's time I just pretend Cudi stopped making music in 2010, cause with the exception of Just What I Am, it's been a sad, sad downward  spiral for his career. Better to treat MOTM Cudi and SpaceFlightIndieRock Cudi as two entirely separate artists

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zenieth (Dec 17, 2016)

Cudi got too up his own ass and forgot you can't just release any old bullshit.

Even ye don't phone it in as hard as Cudi and hope his 'artistry' can carry it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 19, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I thought this was intelligent hiphop&rap thread and seen mentions of uzi vert, Soulja boi, yacty, 21 savage
> 
> Ab album tho





zenieth said:


> An intelligent rap fan can enjoy music from every kinda rapper.
> 
> Only real fuckboi let themselves box shit in on both end of the spectrum.
> 
> Being pretentious ain't intelligent, it's pretentious.





Bohemian Knight said:


> The 'Intelligent' in the thread title -- is that the musical content or just the discussion itself?
> 
> I always assumed it was supposed to be the former, but maybe it's just me that's not intelligent


The "Intelligent" is for intelligent discussion.  My student and I regularly use this platform to engage in rational discourse over the allegories and poetic syllogisms present in Chief Keef and Young Thug's lyrical compositions. 

Not to be confused with the Unintelligent Hip-Hop Discussion thread, where the likes of MF DOOM and Illogic are discussed using heavy ebonics with appeals to booty and car references.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2016)

but i love big booty and modified 1970's dodge chargers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember what this thread used to be like lol, dunno when it changed though.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyone got a link for EastAtlantaSanta?


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I remember what this thread used to be like lol, dunno when it changed though.



It used to be less friendly and there were more discussions back in the day


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2016)

You talking bout the thread or NF?


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 21, 2016)

This thread in particular but u could apply it to the forums as a whole too I think


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2016)

zenieth said:


> You talking bout the thread or NF?


The thread.  I learned more about Hip hop here back in one month in 09 than I have in 2 years as it is now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> The thread.  I learned more about Hip hop here back in one month in 09 than I have in 2 years as it is now.



I agree I discovered several artists I ended up listening to thanks to this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

The whole MD is dead now that's the real difference. When this thread was more active it was often a lot more snobbish too. More backpacker types too if I recall correctly.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2016)

Man, I don't even think K-dot the best rapper in he label.

Now if you say he the best main stream rapper nowadays, I'd probably agree.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was all staged to promote their show
> 
> you got played


But

No one watches that shit


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2016)

erictheking said:


> The whole MD is dead now that's the real difference. When this thread was more active it was often a lot more snobbish too. More backpacker types too if I recall correctly.


It wasn't really backpacker but I'd somebody posted Chief Keef the post would get directed to the Unintelligent thread.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mider T said:


> It wasn't really backpacker but I'd somebody posted Chief Keef the post would get directed to the Unintelligent thread.


The likes of Aesop Rock and Atmosphere would be discussed as some kind of demi-gods.


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2016)

We should all post (JUST ONE) our favorite hip hop track of this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 23, 2016)

Soul's verse is kinda weak, but otherwise it's perfect.

It was either this or Untitled 2 by Kendrick, but that one is apparently protected as fuck on youtube so this is my pick for 2016.


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 23, 2016)

great song especially in the whip

got even better when timmy retired


----------



## Mυgen (Dec 23, 2016)

on second tought this may be the best track of the year in my mind


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2016)

First one comes to mind:


The best Nas song in many years IMO. As a Nas fan this one sticks out this year.

Need a minute to comb through the year's hits though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2016)

I just can't resist a good ensemble track

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2016)

RtJ 3 

Christmas hard as bricks now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 25, 2016)

dat rtj with danny brown tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 25, 2016)

OK this is my pick for 2016. Powerful year for Z-Ro.  he's somehow put another record out in November after  a few months ago in July. Haven't even heard the new one yet but my track of the year is off the July joint. 


Ghetto soul  Music that lasts. I'll be listening to this 5 years from now / 10 years from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2016)

lol followed Lil Cease on Instagram live for like 20 minutes. I asked him if he spoke to Puff. He said, "Yeah only sometimes." Also said that the people who shot Tupac and BIG are dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2016)

So...he knows who shot them?  Isn't that still an open investigation? Lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Mider T said:


> So...he knows who shot them?  Isn't that still an open investigation? Lol



Yeah he does. I think his comment very plainly points to findings in this investigation about BIG and Pac:


BIG's daugther, Tyanna, also said that Murder Wrap was true on Twitter.


She's close to Cease and others. Basically, the story goes:

-Suge held Puff responsible for his friend Big Jake's death (Big Jake was a close friend of Suge who got shot at an NY nightclub).
-Pac thought BIG set him up because BIG and Puff were close to Jimmy Henchman (Henchman had Tupac set up in NY for calling him out in the Daily News).
-Puff began to fear for his life after Pac and Suge began attacking them over media.
-He pre-emptively put out a hit on Pac with the Southside crips in LA.
-Pac rushed the Crips at MGM Grand (Tyson's fight). They decided to retaliate after remembering the hit.
-Suge, while arrested, paid a guy named "Poochie" (a close confidant) to kill BIG.

It sounds really complicated but it's not. Basically people in both camps killed each other. Puff's hit may have not been followed up on had Pac not rushed the Crips. Puff was reportedly very happy that Pac was dead. BIG apparently had no idea any of this happened, but some of his lyrics appear to reference the situation:

My team in the marine blue
six coup

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2016)

Damn....Well good thing we have twitter and instagram so that we now shoot memes at each other instead of bullets .

I wonder how tough Suge would be growing up in this generation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Backpackers man.
> 
> I wouldn't ask Yachty or Uzi to give any philosophy lectures, but I wouldn't ask a club DJ to play that new Earl Sweatshirt either . Mumble rap has its place as do lyrical conscious rap
> 
> Take this L for still  listening to Luda on the brink of 2017 tho



hey this shit was poppin when it came out


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn....Well good thing we have twitter and instagram so that we now shoot memes at each other instead of bullets .
> 
> I wonder how tough Suge would be growing up in this generation


prolly still a sociopath


----------



## Jay. (Dec 28, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> No one has acknowledged Post Malone's album yet????


i am late on this but i acutally enjoyed stoney. if he stays with that style i will fuck with him in future. shit was unique as fuck



erictheking said:


> First one comes to mind:
> 
> 
> The best Nas song in many years IMO. As a Nas fan this one sticks out this year.
> ...


major keyes is underrated tbh. some bangers on the album. people disregard that fact cause khaled is a fat loser. however you don't really hear his sweating voice throughout the album except in the first seconds of each song. basically major key is an album full over some rappers making fun of khaled cause it's basically their album.


Not gonna lie Ab Souls album is pretty good. I expected less after the other members of tde dropped those bangers

if you are last in line you usually shit your pants and ruin the album with the sad approach of contamining the entire project with stupid mainstream rapping.


But shit was well written and we all know that Soul is a rap prodigy if he wants.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 28, 2016)

Damn

I read somewhere that Diddy put out a hit on Pac a long ass time ago and semi believed it

Now this


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2016)

Dafuqs a backpacker?


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2016)

BET back to showcasing music again and not Love and Hip Hop reruns?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2016)

Morglay said:


> Dafuqs a backpacker?


Someone who says shit like "this is _real_ hiphop" "Hiphop is dead" "I only listen to 90's classics" etc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Someone who says shit like "this is _real_ hiphop" "Hiphop is dead" "I only listen to 90's classics" etc


Way to not explain the term at all.

@Morglay It comes from the early Hip-Hop days where the big aficionados would carry large amounts of CDs or Cassettes with them and thus have near encyclopedic knowledge of artists and songs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 30, 2016)

Backpackers aren't necessarily hip-hop heads / aficionados. 

Backpackers only or predominantly listen to underground hip-hop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2016)

RTJ 3. 2016 just got bathed in flames.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Backpackers aren't necessarily hip-hop heads / aficionados.
> 
> Backpackers only or predominantly listen to underground hip-hop.


Backpackers are heads.  They know hip-hop in general which is why they know they don't like radio shit.


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2017)

So Pete rock and smoke dza dropped a collaborative effort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2017)

Something new


And old


----------



## Jay. (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 4, 2017)

How about this for a bit of hip-hop history. 

The dopest New York rapper today *absolutely destroying* _that_ New York, New York beat on a freestyle, in LA. 


Who's better than Dave East? Of the new generation?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2017)

Why does this entire situation sound like Based God's "Breath Slow" music video


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Who's better than Dave East? Of the new generation?



Denzel curry is dope.


Flatbush zombies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2017)

God said:


> Denzel curry is dope.
> 
> 
> Flatbush zombies


Good post. Flatbush one is nice. Denzel Curry is SERIOUS.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 5, 2017)

Chris Brown. Do something useful and squash Soulja Boy's peanut head once and for all. Guy is so embarrassing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2017)

He's a clown


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Someone who says shit like "this is _real_ hiphop"



You're wrong. The type of people who say shit like that are people who don't really listen to hip-hop and are probably Hopsin fans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> You're wrong. The type of people who say shit like that are people who don't really listen to hip-hop and are probably Hopsin fans.


Hopsin himself is a backpacker. I only hear about him when he's talking trash about other rappers for not being  lyrical enough . But I just take it as him hating on the success of others .


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Hopsin is an edgelord with flow and that's about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2017)

Mama told me
Not to say a word
17.5
Same color t-shirt 

Migos got me back with cocoon, but this the track for blowing out your speakers.


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2017)

I gotta be honest, I listen to coonery ironically. I don't actually enjoy most of the shit coming out these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 9, 2017)

Beast coast 



And k-rino might be top 5 goat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2017)

this dude is definitely a grade A troll

can rap about anything and the masses will eat it up


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 10, 2017)

Opinions on logic??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

The World said:


> this dude is definitely a grade A troll
> 
> can rap about anything and the masses will eat it up


Ugly God said himself that his music is trash and the fact that he made it shows the direction hiphop is going .

Sad part is I liked this song smh


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2017)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Opinions on logic??



He's alright. I noticed he abuses double-timing and doesn't offer too many innovative ideas. This guy said Drake and Tupac rap about the same shit.

Forgettable and horribly overrated tbh.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 11, 2017)

Now a days rap sucks and you get an occasional good song or a song that get so overhyped or blown up for nothing.


----------



## Mυgen (Jan 11, 2017)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Opinions on logic??



I listen to him quite a lot, under pressure is one of my favourite tracks of the last years


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 11, 2017)

Mυgen said:


> I listen to him quite a lot, under pressure is one of my favourite tracks of the last years



My favorite album from him, young sinatra being second. The rest of his tapes I can't say I'm a major fan of but i can probably pick out a few tracks from them I like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

Logic needs to  create his own style instead of emulating Kendrick, Drake, and J.Cole. He won't last too long in the limelight otherwise .


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2017)

He really does sound like J. Cole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mυgen (Jan 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Logic needs to  create his own style instead of emulating Kendrick, Drake, and J.Cole. He won't last too long in the limelight otherwise .



I agree he kinda sounds like J. Cole but he doesnt sound like Drake or Kendrick at all


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mυgen said:


> I agree he kinda sounds like J. Cole but he doesnt sound like Drake or Kendrick at all


Kendrick flow
J.Cole flow
Drake Flow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LayZ (Jan 14, 2017)

Bravo.
Kanye stay on some other shit but he's arguably the cultural icon of our time.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2017)

This is apparently from a madlib album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2017)

ah......Flatbush Zombies , Underachievers , PRO ERA, A$AP crew, Dave East. New York has some great talent developing .


----------



## LayZ (Jan 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> ah......Flatbush Zombies , Underachievers , PRO ERA, A$AP crew, Dave East. New York has some great talent developing .


Don't forget Young M. A

OOOUUU

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Arcana (Jan 17, 2017)

If this is real 

but if its fake, Young Thug has great team


----------



## God (Jan 18, 2017)

Good verses from all three, but James Fauntleroy's bridge is impeccable. 1:53 is the timestamp.

"Cocaine rush, I'm speeding..."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2017)

Eskibeat still coming strong in 2017. 6 in the bloodclart morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 19, 2017)

Jail turned Troy ave lyrical, shits crazy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2017)

Im in tears


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2017)

Soulja swirley taking L's from now to eternity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

So Mike couldn't afford better looking video hoes?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Mike couldn't afford better looking video hoes?


Hes using the free hoes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2017)

Harry Fraud has done a bunch of tapes with this guy, Eddie B




Smoke DZA talking fly shit


Currensy is terrible, but SP rips this in half

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOHAWKE (Jan 22, 2017)

Kinda refreshing the topic on this thread, since I'm a Hip Hop fan myself. 
What's your favorite Kanye Album and why?
Personally, I like College Dropout because I love the soul, story telling, and samples he used. Songs like Never Let Me Down give me goosebumps, how immaculate the chorus is, keeping his promises to his girlfriend's father, and his relationship with god. Kanye's best bars are arguably on this album as well, and College dropout is considered by many Hip Hop heads to be in the Hip Hop "Hall of Fame" category. Graduation is a close second though.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2017)

Weve had this discussion a thousand times before.

- CD/LR
-Graduation
-Fantasy



-Yeezus






-808s

Heard some songs off Pablo, skipped.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jay. (Jan 23, 2017)

We'll have this discussion again in march guys jfyi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2017)

MOHAWKE said:


> If we are gonna put CD/LR in one category, which I think is a great idea, then my list would be the same. As for TLOP, it is a step up from Yeezus and 808s. I think it has some decent features, like 5-6 songs have a lot of replay value as well.



I heard the Weeknd feature FML, + Father 1 and 2. Sounded good, but the autotune is killer on the ears and I dont think Kanye really has anything left to talk about. I liked when he was coming up with cool concepts, like Homecoming, where he used a girl as a metaphor for Chicago.


----------



## MOHAWKE (Jan 23, 2017)

God said:


> Weve had this discussion a thousand times before.
> 
> - CD/LR
> -Graduation
> ...





God said:


> I heard the Weeknd feature FML, + Father 1 and 2. Sounded good, but the autotune is killer on the ears and I dont think Kanye really has anything left to talk about. I liked when he was coming up with cool concepts, like Homecoming, where he used a girl as a metaphor for Chicago.



FML is a filler in the album. It doesn't have much substance, at best a decent feature by The Weeknd, and not much replay value. It's the type of song that I wouldn't turn off If it was on a playlist, but I wouldn't intentionally look for. As for Father Stretch 1 & 2, they're great sonically and I have gone back to listen to them. I think you should look into some songs like Waves, No More Parties in L.A, and Real Friends.

Since this topic has been brought up a lot, how about starting a new one.
What's the most important aspect of music that every Hip Hop artist should have in order to be considered your favorite?
Whether it be the beat, instrumental, word play, story telling, flow, etc...


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2017)

I divide it into lyrics and instrumental. I can deal with a mediocre instrumental if the lyrics are on point. I can't listen to too much bullshit though. Usually just grab the instrumental MP3 if it's terrible.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2017)

Q's part almost set my 1 room apartment on fire


----------



## MOHAWKE (Jan 27, 2017)

Jay. said:


> Q's part almost set my 1 room apartment on fire


I skipped to Q's part, his flow was heat.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2017)

never saw this before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana (Jan 28, 2017)

Been hearing a lot about xxxtentacion recently 
what's the consensus here


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2017)

he back at it again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2017)

The World said:


> he back at it again



His parodies are way too on-point


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2017)

Aesop Rock catchin shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 28, 2017)

The World said:


> he back at it again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm guessing he isn't fan of mumble rap


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2017)

And now something hipster


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Who mans is this ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

When white people say they have "black friends" -- this is who they're talking about


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2017)

Lupe grew up practicing martial arts.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2017)

To be fair Lupe used to push heroin in Chicago didn't he?



There was a regular in this thread many years ago who seemed to know this for a fact (think he was from Chicago).


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who mans is this ?


i hope you keep talking that smack in earshot of him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

erictheking said:


> To be fair Lupe used to push heroin in Chicago didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> There was a regular in this thread many years ago who seemed to know this for a fact (think he was from Chicago).


Lupe? nah, I'd believe Donald Glover before I believe Lupe to be about that life . He was probably playing Yugioh on lunchroom tables  when drug deals were going down .



The World said:


> i hope you keep talking that smack in earshot of him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2017)

erictheking said:


> To be fair Lupe used to push heroin in Chicago didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> There was a regular in this thread many years ago who seemed to know this for a fact (think he was from Chicago).


No.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lupe? nah, I'd believe Donald Glover before I believe Lupe to be about that life . He was probably playing Yugioh on lunchroom tables  when drug deals were going down .


Lupe steal yo girl or sumfin for you to throw that much shade?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lupe? nah, I'd believe Donald Glover before I believe Lupe to be about that life . He was probably playing Yugioh on lunchroom tables  when drug deals were going down .





Mider T said:


> No.


Obviously I don't know but I think he probably did push for his man.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Obviously I don't know but I think he probably did push for his man.


If you listened to the song then you would know he didn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2017)

I like how this completely backfired on Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Dat rainy day flow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I like how this completely backfired on Gesy.


lol explain


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

"J.Cole is a better artist than Kendrick because he's easier to understand "

......this is why Nas said hiphop is dead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2017)

Childish Gambino's new album is pretty sick, I like that he extended himself to do some new stuff though it's kind of in line with current trends


----------



## Jay. (Feb 17, 2017)

Glover is a sick bastard. Awaken, my love is like a complete new artist. I like that prince typ persona. Should perform under a different name if he sings like on redbone and baby boy


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yo, the cash me ousside girl is actually finding Hollywood success just because someone decided to ridicule her by creating a meme.
> 
> Life is crazy


the trap remix bumps thas why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

The World said:


> the trap remix bumps thas why


I died when I heard this on the radio 

Not gonna lie...I had this on repeat for the past 15 minutes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

@The World 

Kodak is lowkey grooming this girl to be wifey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2017)

the comment section


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2017)

SUPER FEWTCHA


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2017)

Remy Ma got bars 

That entire Nick scheme just had me like


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2017)

Bang said:


> Remy Ma got bars
> 
> That entire Nick scheme just had me like


Right?

Just heard it today, fuuuuuck


----------



## Jay. (Feb 27, 2017)

cant wait for his concert in april


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2017)

Nicki and Drake pop artists

Remy still got the throne

not like there's much competition.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2017)

You guys should really listen to Dave and AJ


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## teddy (Mar 3, 2017)

The World said:


> Nicki and Drake pop artists
> 
> Remy still got the throne
> 
> not like there's much competition.


That pop artist status is cemented when the first response she gives remy is about sales. bish put out a fucking powerpoint presentation about how you a crackhead whore who financially supports a pedo and the first thing you bring up is the charts


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2017)

This ain't even fun anymore, Nicki a pop artist and she's proving that by not responding. 

She reps for Queens hard as fuck but as far as I know, Queens don't hold her down


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah Nicki got exposed. Why am I shocked when her ex boyfriend wrote half her songs...


Prime Nicki Could've killed Remy tho


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2017)

WHAT KINDA FUCK SHIT AUBREY DE PON RIGHT NOW

DROP THE FUCKING ALBUM BOI


----------



## Sansa (Mar 4, 2017)

Bruh


The samples on chixtape 4 are fucking crazy

goddman


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2017)

IM DONE

WORLDSTARHIPHOP POSTED THE FAKE ASS TRACKLIST COVER THAT WE COOKED UP ON KTT

IM FUCKING DONE

KTT OUTTA HERE LIKE NASA


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2017)

Bang said:


> IM DONE
> 
> WORLDSTARHIPHOP POSTED THE FAKE ASS TRACKLIST COVER THAT WE COOKED UP ON KTT
> 
> ...


I was hoping them 2 giggs tracks were at least true


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 9, 2017)

20th anniversary of BIG's passing (not seen this video yet):


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2017)

anyone else fucc with the stormzy album?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 18, 2017)

MURDA ON THE BEAT SO ITS NOT NICE


----------



## God Movement (Mar 19, 2017)

Gyalchester is pretty dope


----------



## Sansa (Mar 19, 2017)

MORE CHUNES FOR YA HEADTOP SO WATCH HOW YOU SPEAK ON MY NAME, YOU KNOW?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 19, 2017)

HOW YOU LET THE KID FIGHTING GHOST WRITING RUMOURS TURN YA INTO A GHOST??

FREE SHMOKE FREE SHOKE

AY


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## mali (Mar 20, 2017)

drake when he spots a culture that he can package and sell to middle america

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2017)

where do I sign up for a college course on MF Doom?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2017)

The World said:


> where do I sign up for a college course on MF Doom?


That feel I have all the albums in the background 

Feels good man


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 21, 2017)

My man's a fucking animal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Mar 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


>



Bite on your flower shoulder, I know that's your favorite 

That roast session in the comments


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2017)

God said:


> Bite on your flower shoulder, I know that's your favorite
> 
> That roast session in the comments





> Aubrey Graham is a real life clown. That baby sweet 16 tattoo lol. He probably cried during the whole session


----------



## God (Mar 22, 2017)

The World said:


>


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2017)

Where can I listen to the album?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 22, 2017)

It's on Spotify.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 22, 2017)

i enjoyed more life but why is two birds one stone missing and i expected more tracks tbh

40 is a magician

also did he sample himself in jorja interlude? i swear the end is from doing it wrong



anyway if you are reading this it's too late and take care are still his best projects

followed by nothing was the same ofc


----------



## Jay. (Mar 22, 2017)

"Drake closes the refrigerator door with his hips"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2017)

jorja interlude
passiontfruit
kmt

top 3 tbh


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2017)

erictheking said:


> It's on Spotify.


Just to clarify

If I ask where I can listen to something, I'm asking for an alternative to the norm since I can't use the normal way for whatever reason.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 22, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Just to clarify
> 
> If I ask where I can listen to something, I'm asking for an alternative to the norm since I can't use the normal way for whatever reason.


I'm going to give you some advice. You should put that in the original post.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 23, 2017)

The World said:


> where do I sign up for a college course on MF Doom?


This made my day. 

Years ago, when I heard rumors of the Doom Impostors; I thought they were just opportunists trying to run a hustle.  To find out they were sanctioned Doombots just cemented Doom's legendary status in my book.

Also "Let Me Watch" is my favorite track as well.  He wrapped up the story and landed the dismount perfectly with the titled response on that track.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 23, 2017)

God said:


> Bite on your flower shoulder, I know that's your favorite
> 
> That roast session in the comments


i was not prepared


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jay. (Mar 24, 2017)

The Heart Part 4 is hard af

I killed my entire family cause shit real as fuck


Kendrick when the beat changed and he went beserk


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2017)

i fuck with it but he needs to chill. hes whoring it out like the fast and furious sequels. the heart part 2 was the peak.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2017)

Mali said:


> jorja interlude
> passiontfruit
> kmt
> 
> top 3 tbh


Blem is a much better version of Passionfruit

Passionfruit intro too fucking long anyway


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2017)

Bang said:


> Blem is much better version of Passionfruit
> 
> Passionfruit intro too fucking long anyway



blem just throws me off. i keep forgetting hes not actually calling himself a cigarette. get it together has really grown on me though. might be my favorite on the whole playlist.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2017)

Blem and Portland are my favourites right now.

Blem is just too easy to chill to.

Nothings into somethings is really nice too.

Get it together and Passionfruit's intros are way too fucking long, by the time their intros are over I'm not hype for the song anymore 

Can't have everything is tuff as fuq


----------



## LayZ (Mar 24, 2017)

Have yall seen these Lyricology 101 vids?

This is my new favorite hip hop youtuber follow after Crank Lucas.  He does bar breakdowns from requested and classic verses to analyze song writing techniques rapper's use.  I know there are other vids like this out there but he goes deep to the point where the artists themselves will reach out to him or link to his vids.

Just sharing for like-minded individuals out here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## k2nice (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2017)

Kendrick is the only rapper I can get excited for these days


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2017)

LayZ said:


> Have yall seen these Lyricology 101 vids?
> 
> This is my new favorite hip hop youtuber follow after Crank Lucas.  He does bar breakdowns from requested and classic verses to analyze song writing techniques rapper's use.  I know there are other vids like this out there but he goes deep to the point where the artists themselves will reach out to him or link to his vids.
> 
> Just sharing for like-minded individuals out here.


 
He was on r/hhh when I was active there. P good analyses, though I felt the one with Aesop rock missed vital points.


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2017)

always took him as a joke (and still do) but the flow from 1:04-1:30 is deadly.


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol I got cussed out and got called a troll on rap genuis, because I said Kanye West is a genuis from a musical standpoint, and is musically gifted. I don't know how its fair for people to trash his music, because he acts like a douche in real, but I guess only Kanye fans like me get what I'm saying


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Listened to some songs on Faith Evan's the "King and I" album. Starting to feel bad that she keeps mixing up his songs. It's confusing to me...I think she is more than capable of working with top artists to get her name back out there. Why use BIG's old stuff?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 27, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Lol I got cussed out and got called a troll on rap genuis, because I said Kanye West is a genuis from a musical standpoint, and is musically gifted. I don't know how its fair for people to trash his music, because he acts like a douche in real, but I guess only Kanye fans like me get what I'm saying


Kanye is a better producer/artist/creator than he is a songwriter.

His creativity and production are what make him great not particularly his ability as an mc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2017)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Lol I got cussed out and got called a troll on rap genuis, because I said Kanye West is a genuis from a musical standpoint, and is musically gifted. I don't know how its fair for people to trash his music, because he acts like a douche in real, but I guess only Kanye fans like me get what I'm saying


You were right 

Kanye arguably partly responsible for what modern hiphop is today


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2017)

Giggs is fucking trash


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2017)

video hotter than the song but I like how he dissing all the fake ass mumble rappers of the new generation

some of the effects remind of FZ


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2017)

Oooof that video. The effects were better than the song and I love the song.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 31, 2017)

Stand up Leicester. Triple threat flow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2017)

Zombies boutta drop again


Wish meech had a verse but still


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2017)

Kendrick overrated and overhyped


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2017)

Bang said:


> Kendrick overrated and overhyped


Said the Drake fan: lmao


The World said:


> video hotter than the song but I like how he dissing all the fake ass mumble rappers of the new generation
> 
> some of the effects remind of FZ



K.dot is getting shitted on for saying he prefers natural looking women


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2017)

He like em thicc wit some stretch marks


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2017)

Schoolboy saved that song


----------



## God (Apr 2, 2017)

I had no idea pro era ripped pound cake


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2017)

dis lowkey me


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2017)

Still waiting on a More Life link.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 2, 2017)

Big man tune.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2017)

...he said, in the intellegent hip hop thread.


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2017)

this is joey badass now, feel fat yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 3, 2017)

Freddie Gibbs' new project is the best rap record I have heard this year for sure, and in a minute too. Dude is really perfecting his craft/style, definitely my favourite rapper from this generation. He has been very consistent and almost always puts out heat and great records.


He has that Madlib collab coming, and people are still waiting on that Alchemist thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2017)

beat selection like this is what killed nyc's old rap scene. shit is like sonic ebola.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2017)

Mali said:


> beat selection like this is what killed nyc's old rap scene. shit is like sonic ebola.



Everything on-point except the hook


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2017)

beat sound like a bad blowjob.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2017)

Dafug does that mean? 

Beat goes hard imo


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2017)

The fuck you talking about Mali. This beat is fire

The chef doe


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2017)

the good bro @Bang and i think different


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2017)

You mean drakes most loyal "ting?"

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2017)

bang just WASHED cubey. foh. dont ever fuck with my boi BANGA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2017)

I thought we was cool
Why you want me to die homie?


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2017)

no love in these cold e-streets boi


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2017)

2nd weakest track of the new gorillaz stuff but it slaps. damons really trying to go for a political pop banger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2017)

Mali said:


> foh. dont ever fuck with my boi BANGA


you took a halfway L just for sayin this smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Apr 8, 2017)

keep on playin like that and BANGA will make u the twitter fingers of this thread boi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 8, 2017)

Can't wait to hear the god Raekwon's new record, heard promising things.

He listed his top 10 the other week too (no order): 

Slick Rick – _The Great Adventures of Slick Rick_
Ghostface Killah – _Supreme Clientele_
Raekwon – _Only Built 4 Cuban Linx…_
Snoop Doggy Dogg – _Doggystyle_
Big Daddy Kane – _Long Live The Kane_
The Notorious B.I.G. – _Life After Death_
Nas – _Illmatic_
Mobb Deep – _Hell On Earth_
Mary J. Blige – _My Life_
Eric B. & Rakim – _Follow The Leader_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2017)

I fuck with this track _heavy
_
takes me back to  middle school summer days


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2017)

Joey badass' album leaked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2017)

It's safe to say when it comes to this traditionalist shit, no one can do it better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 11, 2017)

God said:


> It's safe to say when it comes to this traditionalist shit, no one can do it better


Nice. Sounds like a old Duck Down track, the beat too.


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Nice. Sounds like a old Duck Down track, the beat too.



This song made me realize how underrated sp/jada actually are. Like we all appreciate them, but when u look at the consistency they've presented and compare it to how often they're brought up in goat debates...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2017)

tbf, Joey is the only New York rapper who raps like a New York rapper and uses NY beats that I think sounds good


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dave East is the best new New Yorker, for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I fuck with this track _heavy
> _
> takes me back to  middle school summer days



yoooooo jay z don't give a darn no more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2017)

Jay Z hasn't given a fuck since the Black Album

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Apr 13, 2017)

heard joeys shit leaked. is it any good lads?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2017)

Kendrick leaked


----------



## Chloe (Apr 14, 2017)

kendrick so good


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 14, 2017)

Holy Mother of God...


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 14, 2017)

7 years and still no better album then MBTDF

Not even half as good, feels so black.


----------



## mali (Apr 14, 2017)

all memes aside, pinata>mbdtf.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2017)

Kendrick's new album is _okay_, I only truly dug the Intro, Element and Humble

apart from the single I won't be listening to the album at all by the end of the year


----------



## mali (Apr 14, 2017)

Stringer said:


> Kendrick's new album is _okay_, I only truly dug the Intro, Element and Humble
> 
> apart from the single I won't be listening to the album at all by the end of the year


i was underwhelmed by it too (not to this extent though). seems more scatterbrained in comparison to his other work (but then again im not even sure if Damn is getting slapped with the concept album sticker). i was pretty impressed with feel, pride and duckworth though.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2017)

Mali said:


> i was underwhelmed by it too (not to this extent though). seems more scatterbrained in comparison to his other work (but then again* im not even sure if Damn is getting slapped with the concept album sticker*). i was pretty impressed with feel, pride and duckworth though.


one of the reasons some keep speculating about him dropping another one soon

I'll see how I feel about DAMN after another sit down, some additional tracks might grow on me but tbf I don't see it


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2017)

Mali said:


> all memes aside, pinata>mbdtf.


 interesting. 

I would say they are about even but I'm leaning more to pinata now that you mention it


----------



## mali (Apr 14, 2017)

its good but idk man, maybe i just expect too much from kdot. im still waiting on an album that takes the pure rapping ability displayed on OD and mixing it with the vivd storytelling of gkmc. im confident he still has it in him.


----------



## God (Apr 14, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Holy Mother of God...



Crook 

So underrated smh. My second favorite out of slaughterhouse after Royce.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 14, 2017)

Kendrick is my favorite MC, every project since Overly Dedicated has been blown my mind, except this one. Not a fan, not one bit. I'll give it another chance some time but I'm not impressed

It's unfortunate because the Heart Pt. 4 was absolute fire.

Meanwhile, Joey's album was solid. Never been a fan of devastated but all of the new material was strong.

Super Predator and Ring the Alarm are fire. Statik Selektah did not fuck around on that Super Predator.


----------



## God (Apr 14, 2017)

Also kweli and styles dropped a joint ep


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2017)

I still remember buck em down


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2017)

Mali said:


> its good but idk man, maybe i just expect too much from kdot. im still waiting on an album that takes the pure rapping ability displayed on OD and mixing it with the vivd storytelling of gkmc. im confident he still has it in him.


Play the album backwards then come back to me


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2017)

Back to styles and kweli. Seriously the beautiful mixtape is the best mixtape of all time come at me 

Vol 2 was also heat


----------



## mali (Apr 14, 2017)

itll take more than messing with the tracklisting for me to adore this album


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2017)

Do you fools listen to music or do you just skim through it?


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2017)

But Mali how can you not fuck with this album though?  

If the story of how Top dawg nearly offed Kendricks pops is true then damn


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2017)

i do fuck with the album, just not as much as id hoped to (unlike his other albums). 

lol would be pretty awkward if it was though.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2017)

rosensberg is a joke


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2017)

The World said:


> rosensberg is a joke


You seen that video where he called Kendrick the best rapper of all time?


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## God (Apr 15, 2017)

Yo this fucking guy is unreal

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2017)

"its similair to a spider sound but it has a longer neck"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Dave East is the best new New Yorker, for me.


Dave East doesn't rap like he's from New York though


----------



## mali (Apr 16, 2017)

ay u buggin b

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Apr 16, 2017)

Mali said:


> anyone else fucc with the stormzy album?



Damn


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 16, 2017)

Bang said:


> Dave East doesn't rap like he's from New York though


 how?


----------



## mali (Apr 16, 2017)

its honestly a pretty good listen. really enjoyed the track with the kehlani freestyle


----------



## God (Apr 16, 2017)

Ehh not a fan of kehlani but will listen in a bit.


----------



## mali (Apr 17, 2017)

somethin on ur chest, speak on it
only bitches got breasts


----------



## Juub (Apr 18, 2017)

So I hear Damn. is another certified classic. Haven't listened to it myself but Kendrick is building himself quite a nice catalog and legacy.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll give it to kendrick, he knows how to elevate his songs with video clips -- I'm feeling DNA all of a sudden


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I'll give it to kendrick, he knows how to elevate his songs with video clips -- I'm feeling DNA all of a sudden


The cuts of the screaming women were annoying, but Cheadle carried that video.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 18, 2017)

Juub said:


> So I hear Damn. is another certified classic. Haven't listened to it myself but Kendrick is building himself quite a nice catalog and legacy.



Its his worse album to date imo

Its still a 7.5/10 but calling it a classic is a miss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its his worse album to date imo
> 
> Its still a 7.5/10 but calling it a classic is a miss.


I actually agree with you..I don't think it will be among his most memorable works when it's all said and done. It has a ton of replay value however, which isn't typical for kendrick.

It's his weakest work since Section.80, but still better than most of what we're offered today from other charting rappers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Apr 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Section.80 is better than Good Kid and TPAB?


give me a single thats as interesting as hiipower from either of those albums pls


----------



## Juub (Apr 18, 2017)

Mali said:


> give me a single thats as interesting as hiipower from either of those albums pls


Blacker the Berry
Black Boy Fly

Oh we only count singles?


----------



## Juub (Apr 18, 2017)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its his worse album to date imo
> 
> Its still a 7.5/10 but calling it a classic is a miss.


People are really high on Kendrick then. My brother told me it's decent but people are going crazy online. The thing averages a 99 on Metacritic after 13 reviews. I know critics don't mean much but that's mighty impressive.


----------



## mali (Apr 18, 2017)

Juub said:


> Blacker the Berry
> Black Boy Fly
> 
> Oh we only count singles?


>faux-black power theme in 2015

not half as "out there" as doing it in 2011 (and properly might i add) and im not even sure why u mentioned black boy fly my guy?


----------



## mali (Apr 18, 2017)

gkmc is the only k dot project that can go toe to toe with section 80 tbh.


----------



## Juub (Apr 18, 2017)

Mali said:


> >faux-black power theme in 2015
> 
> not half as "out there" as doing it in 2011 (and properly might i add) and im not even sure why u mentioned black boy fly my guy?


You said "as interesting".

Blacker the Berry was a pretty unique take on the whole black-on-black violence and the value of blackness to the eyes of other blacks.

Black Boy Fly is the story of him making it out of Compton, something very difficult to achieve. Spit some real shit on it.

Won't go into a detailed essay but I find these two songs every bit as interesting as HiiiPower.

Yeah Section80 was really good. Can't lie about that.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> The cuts of the screaming women were annoying, but Cheadle carried that video.


lol yea was hoping those screeching ghetto girls would crash into wall, fucked the vibe

but I always dig the effort and attention to detail that goes into these clips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

Mali said:


> gkmc is the only k dot project that can go toe to toe with section 80 tbh.



SQUAAA

Sorry gess. But he's right

-S80/gkmc
-Butterfly/od
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

Butterfly was very unorthodox and while it was an original sound for rap as a whole, it's replay value doesn't keep up with 80's or good kid's.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2017)

Mali said:


> gkmc is the only k dot project that can go toe to toe with section 80 tbh.


GKMC is his best imo

Tpab was his highest level of art but it didnt vibe like GKMC did


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2017)

Kendrick would out rap biggie and pun


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2017)

KENDRICK SAMMMAAAA!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

the heart part 2 is kendricks best track

feel free to fight me irl if u disagree


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

I like Kendrick but he's not fucking with pun


----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2017)

Pac's still the goat to me, Kendrick's a brilliant lyricst but shakur was the whole package

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

Stringer said:


> Pac's still the goat to me, Kendrick's a brilliant lyricst but shakur was the whole package



FINALLY


----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2017)

FYI, a while back on another forum I recall Mali compiled a list of the greatest rappers to ever do it, and Shakur didn't make the short list

should put things in perspective, he's a fraud 



God said:


> FINALLY


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

fuck Mali, my fofo make sho all his posts don't show 


In other news peep the lyricism

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

cubey stop promotin ur cousins mixtape smdh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2017)

God said:


> I like Kendrick but he's not fucking with pun


You're just waiting for Kendrick to die before you admit it smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

gesy droppin the biggest of facts


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

ask ur self this cubey, how many rappers in ur top 5 are alive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2017)

Probably only Nas and Jay Z


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

pull up, my (t)hird eye is all the way open boi

also blessing this page with a slept on remix of the flute song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

Yo I peeped that before I heard futures shit.

"30 plus, ain't nothin else in ya pockets but mad lint
Never made nothing outcha self, I know your dad sick"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 19, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick would out rap biggie and pun



 bullshit!


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

true father won't even cop it unless his child can get it

and ppl say rap is immoral, tsk.


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2017)

What are y'all thoughts on big Sean (boii)?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2017)

haven't fucked with that bobblehead since finally famous tbh

i might be buggin but does anyone else think old droog sounds like p-dice?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah the songs he was putting out early in his career kinda turned me off. I also think he doesn't bring anything original to the genre.


----------



## Juub (Apr 20, 2017)

God said:


> What are y'all thoughts on big Sean (boii)?


That's Big Sean in a nutshell.


Reminds me of Keith Murray except he has star appeal.


----------



## mali (Apr 20, 2017)

@God ur boy pac is feelin this L from the shadow realm


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2017)

Mali said:


> @God ur boy pac is feelin this L from the shadow realm





I just put on this avatar like an hour ago and I have to deal with this shit.


----------



## mali (Apr 21, 2017)

all jokes aside this is the reach of the century. but its gettin him the clout so hes probably gonna double down and put a rag on his head :/


----------



## mali (Apr 21, 2017)

ngl i lost my shit at the last part


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2017)

Mali said:


> simple, vladtv. *hes literally sponsoring their beef on his site  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*
> 
> damn, im all sad now. gonna bump cr5 and burn a few


----------



## mali (Apr 21, 2017)

the comments on there are _w i l d_ though. u would think they were all crackheads that finessed kids for library computer access :/


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2017)

Mali said:


> the comments on there are _w i l d_ though. u would think they were all crackheads that finessed kids for library computer access :/



What are they saying?


----------



## mali (Apr 21, 2017)

yh.

u fuck with jonwayne cubey? just started listening to him recently and hes pretty smooth. reminds me of old droog but more nerdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2017)

Mali said:


> yh.
> 
> u fuck with jonwayne cubey? just started listening to him recently and hes pretty smooth. reminds me of old droog but more nerdy.



Lit 

He reminds me of a darker one be lo. The effortless wordplay is on point.

I'm out for the night tho. Ima catch you tmrw


----------



## LayZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I'll give it to kendrick, he knows how to elevate his songs with video clips -- I'm feeling DNA all of a sudden


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2017)

LayZ said:


>


there's def some truth to that
I got tired of seeing the constant praise for the album pop on my feed real quick

esp. from Complex, they've been riding it hard, I need to unsuscribe from those cunts


----------



## mali (Apr 22, 2017)

well at least their not as bad as j colelites.


----------



## God (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## mali (Apr 24, 2017)

WHAT JEWELLERY??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello Dimensions (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## mali (May 2, 2017)

paul wall is the goat white rapper. if im lyin im dyin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fin (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 3, 2017)

Mali said:


> paul wall is the goat white rapper. if im lyin im dyin.


No lie. The man is still making big-time bangers to this day. Real music.


----------



## Fin (May 3, 2017)




----------



## mali (May 4, 2017)

this is peak performance fewtcha imo.


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2017)

Logic's album just came out.

J Cole is featured on the very last song.


----------



## Fin (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Fin (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mali (May 6, 2017)

new kingdom is slept orn. dont come cheap is a beast of an experimental rap record.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2017)

Brings a smile to my face eretime Love you lislu


----------



## mali (May 8, 2017)

a uk underground cult classic™ and a fucking pain to put into a specific genre. if mumble rap is hiphop then so is spoken word imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 8, 2017)

Mali said:


> a uk underground cult classic™ and a fucking pain to put into a specific genre. if mumble rap is hiphop then so is spoken word imo.


I consider The Streets as part of the same tradition as Massive Attack and Tricky. They used the same spoken word flow. They also had that amorphous sound. E.g.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (May 8, 2017)

brb gonna commit a crime on facebook live


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2017)

erictheking said:


> I consider The Streets as part of the same tradition as Massive Attack and Tricky. They used the same spoken word flow. They also had that amorphous sound. E.g.


This is a cool massive attack mix as featured in Blade 2


----------



## mali (May 9, 2017)

another year, another krs-one album. pay ur respects before u bump the new uzi or watever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2017)

Going back in time in Majora's mask made me think of this classic


----------



## Sansa (May 10, 2017)

God said:


> What are y'all thoughts on big Sean (boii)?


Big Sean is still the rapper I thought he was 3 years ago.

Bland and not too original. Flow is fucking sleeper level, and even when he raises his voice to try and sound hype, he still has that nonchalant sort of speech pattern which counteracts it.

Him and Jhene Aiko make a perfect couple because they're the exact same type of musician.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2017)

Mali said:


> a uk underground cult classic™ and a fucking pain to put into a specific genre. if mumble rap is hiphop then so is spoken word imo.


This album is fucking quality.


----------



## mali (May 10, 2017)

Vault said:


> This album is fucking quality.


GEEZAS NEED EXCITEMENT


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2017)

Mali said:


> GEEZAS NEED EXCITEMENT


Common sense, simple common sense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 10, 2017)

Vault said:


> Common sense, simple common sense!


dont mug yourself was ahead of its time. the original "should i text her/him first?" conundrum


----------



## mali (May 11, 2017)

ppl can make silly mistakes but god damn how come no one around krs bothered to tell him that ad-rock wasn't dead. an A and R? a peer? a friend? :/


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 13, 2017)

After what he said about Afrika Bambaata molesting little boys ("I don't give a darn about that") nothing surprises me with KRS-One anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (May 13, 2017)

not even sure how people tried sweep all of that under the rug, some grade A infantile shit right there.


----------



## Fin (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (May 14, 2017)

Do Not Disturb is Drake's best song

I don't care what anyone says

Introspective, no hook Drake is his best form and this is him at the peak of his powers


----------



## mali (May 14, 2017)

drake peaked with take care so all this playlist talk is pointless. 

come at me lads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juub (May 17, 2017)

erictheking said:


> After what he said about Afrika Bambaata molesting little boys ("I don't give a darn about that") nothing surprises me with KRS-One anymore.


So whatever happened with that? Used to make headlines on hip-hop website but it was quietly forgotten.

Kinda looked like the Bill Cosby thing on a smaller scale. After this cat made the claims of sexual abuse, other men came out to say the same thing and he lost his position as the leader of the Zulu Nation.


----------



## Juub (May 17, 2017)

Mali said:


> *drake peaked *with take care so all this playlist talk is pointless.
> 
> come at me lads.


Which isn't saying a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 17, 2017)

Juub said:


> So whatever happened with that? Used to make headlines on hip-hop website but it was quietly forgotten.
> 
> Kinda looked like the Bill Cosby thing on a smaller scale. After this cat made the claims of sexual abuse, other men came out to say the same thing and he lost his position as the leader of the Zulu Nation.



Yeah, the initial response from Zulu Nation was totally dismissive of the victims, and the response from Bambaata was laughable, as in he claimed he didn't know the accuser which could be contradicted by a hundred different witnesses. 

Some time after that it seems the Zulu Nation came to a reckoning and issued a formal apology and said they're not fucking with Bambaata or anyone who took part in or covered up molestation.


----------



## Fin (May 17, 2017)

Jimmy Fallon lookin boy coming through


----------



## The World (May 17, 2017)

I wonder what my draft would be


----------



## mali (May 17, 2017)

joe needs to get it in with akademiks. he was talking to him real brazy in the wale ep.


----------



## Sansa (May 18, 2017)

I DON'T REALLY CARE IF YOU CRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sansa (May 18, 2017)

That song is lowkey a cry for help but it's also a banger


----------



## The World (May 19, 2017)

speaking of vince


----------



## Juub (May 19, 2017)

Say we do a rap basketball team and you need a rapper/producer to fill each position. Who do you choose? You also get to choose a bench rapper. You cannot use the same rapper twice.

Flow(Point Guard):
Delivery(Shooting Guard):
Lyrical dexterity(Small Forward):
Originality(Power Forward:
Production(Center):

Here is what I choose:
Starters
Flow: Krayzie Bone
Delivery: Ice Cube
Lyrical Dexterity: Eminem
Originality: MF Doom
Production: DJ Premier

Bench
Flow: Jay-Z
Delivery: Xzibit
Lyrical Dexterity: Ras Kass
Originality: Ghostface
Production: DJ Quik

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2017)

Not rap, but I just love Popcaan's feature in this and afais there's no dancehall thread.


----------



## Sansa (May 19, 2017)

Also still don't understand why so many people make patois seem to be some far fetched language that no one understands lol.

Maybe it's because I speak it everyday and it's native to me, but rarely do I ever find it hard to understand people when they speak patois unless they're from somewhere like Trinidad.


----------



## Juub (May 20, 2017)

Bang said:


> Also still don't understand why so many people make patois seem to be some far fetched language that no one understands lol.
> 
> Maybe it's because I speak it everyday and it's native to me, but rarely do I ever find it hard to understand people when they speak patois unless they're from somewhere like Trinidad.


Jamaican Patois is the English equivalent of French Creole so I feel you. I understand the accent but when the slang comes into play, I'm lost.


----------



## mali (May 20, 2017)

drake voice: unruly ting


----------



## The World (May 21, 2017)

drake voice: madting sadting


----------



## mali (May 21, 2017)

lmao im in tears at the thought of madting sadting being a thing in america wew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (May 27, 2017)

I have to question the attention span of people sometimes.

Drake's lines in the fake My Chargie song with Popcaan are the same ones off of his collab with Wizkid, which came out like 2 weeks before whoever made My Chargie uploaded it.

How do you not realise you're listening to him saying the same things on a different backing track


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 30, 2017)

Did this get posted on here yet? Nas featured on Rick Ross new album. 

3:00. 

New levels, new devils

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (May 30, 2017)

Rick Ross is actually incredibly consistent


----------



## mali (May 31, 2017)

throwbacc™

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> throwbacc™


I hate this song because Nas spat some incredibly real shit only for Ross to come on and ruin it.

"I would be ivy league if America played fair."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know which "verse" I prefer. Verbal intercourse or triple beam dreams


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Can we just talk about usual suspects for a second?


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2017)

The only frequent corraborator with Nas who seems to never get btfo is actually The Game. Raekwon too but them joints are too infrequent

Letter to the king
Hustlers
Why you hate the game

I'm forgetting others I'm sure.


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2017)

lets not forget when a 3 stacks track found its way onto god forgives i dont

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> lets not forget when a 3 stacks track found its way onto god forgives i dont



Rozay doesn't mind taking l's on his own tracks for the better of the culture. That's pretty respectable


He bodied ti on trouble man too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2017)

the funny thing about the sorry track is that people kept on asking TI on how he felt about getting bodied like that all throughout his press run for trouble man and you can just see how it was slowly getting to him. next thing you know hes collabin with the likes of thugger, who ironically outshone him as well. "the king of the south" foh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Jun 1, 2017)

anyone here listen to Kamiyada+


----------



## mali (Jun 1, 2017)

i curse whoever put these soundcloud producers onto distorted and borderline jangly sounding drums and synths.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> throwbacc™


Hi definition was the best track on that project imo


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2017)

Bang said:


> Hi definition was the best track on that project imo


STAAAAAY SCHEMIIIIN.


----------



## mali (Jun 8, 2017)

well i hope that little pay check his rapper friend gave him made it worth it 

DO I LOVE MY BITCH OR AM I IN LOVE WITH HER BODY?!?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2017)

Guccius Maximus


----------



## mali (Jun 8, 2017)

never seen them mentioned on here before but if any of you are into more experimental shit check out Anarchist Republic of Bzzz. some sinister noise/industrial infused rap with an eccentric ass mc (sensational, peep his solo efforts too) that can give mc ride a run for his money. only two albums out so not much to sift through.


----------



## Juub (Jun 10, 2017)

Not music but anyone planning on watching All Eyez on Me next week?


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2017)

in new york i milly rock
hide it in my cock


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 13, 2017)

Mali said:


> aslo, woptober>drop top wop


imagine

droptopwop > woptober
return of east atlanta santa  > woptober


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

imma let that blasphemy slide tailor

and the tri state x oh no albums is really slept on smh


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2017)

This is next level coonery


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 13, 2017)

Mali said:


> imma let that blasphemy slide tailor
> 
> and the tri state x oh no albums is really slept on smh


woptobers the worst project hes dropped since being released

whatcha gonna do about it janet


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

Schnarf said:


> woptobers the worst project hes dropped since being released
> 
> whatcha gonna do about it janet


damn i forgot how shit ur taste in rap was my bad fam


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 13, 2017)

Mali said:


> damn i forgot how shit ur taste in rap was my bad fam


this coming from a xxxtortini stan


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

u know damn well that isnt true


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2017)

Mali is that true?

Are you really an xxxconcussion stan?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

dont u ever disrepect me by asking me some shit like that again


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 13, 2017)

Mali said:


> u know damn well that isnt true


oh u switching up now that ur boy got slumped huh


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2017)

@Mali


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

God said:


> @Mali


sounds like tyler. ngl i fuck with the singer more


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2017)

Mali said:


> sounds like tyler. ngl i fuck with the singer more



Facts but the song is still lit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

cavalcade is the top mixtape of the decade. potent facts


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

Schnarf said:


> yeah im trying to steal ur nf friends right from under u he he he
> 
> did u listen to that brockhampton tape


i know not of this "nf friends" thing you speak of fam


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2017)

nah not yet fam, probably tomorrow


----------



## Jay. (Jun 14, 2017)

i fuck with ctrl pretty heave tbh


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2017)

I like XXL became a joke/meme in the hip hop world over the past 2 years


----------



## Schnarf (Jun 15, 2017)

Sansa said:


> I like XXL became a joke/meme in the hip hop world over the past 2 years


fucking kap g


----------



## mali (Jun 15, 2017)

2011 had the goat freshmen line up, @ me im with the bullshit


----------



## LayZ (Jun 15, 2017)

Jay Z Just Tweeted Over 50 Rappers Who Inspire Him.

planning to drag all of the Paths in the toad but he barely managed to get one


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol Jaz


----------



## mali (Jun 15, 2017)

>mac miller is nice too though


----------



## mali (Jun 20, 2017)

damn, at 42? rest in power prodigy. 

on repeat for the remainder of the day.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2017)

Rip p


----------



## Mυgen (Jun 20, 2017)

Prodigy RIP 

My fave track of P


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 20, 2017)

Going at 42. Fucked up. Rest in peace.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2017)

RIP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mυgen (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2017)

Mali said:


> >mac miller is nice too though


Mac Miller sorta fell off a cliff after KIDS/him leaving Rostrum


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2017)

Aye Vault why you sneak dissin fam

Free shmoke boa


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Aye Vault why you sneak dissin fam
> 
> Free shmoke boa


Ayo what


----------



## Sansa (Jun 20, 2017)

Why you disliking my posts fam

Dis is a safe space

You really want this work B?


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2017)

Wait im honestly lost, what post did i dislike and when?

Edit 
Oh that mac miller post. Shit my b, must clicked it by accident while scrolling through


----------



## mali (Jun 21, 2017)

not my side of london. a friend of mine lost a cousin in the fire so consoling him is the only way it's affected me, luckily.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2017)

I wonder what it would be like to do a line of cocaine wit this dude


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2017)

You'll both end up naked and dead in a very cold and dark, probably damp, place.


----------



## mali (Jun 22, 2017)

The World said:


> I wonder what it would be like to do a line of cocaine wit this dude


>i be talkin like i got a ray charles choppa, yh thats my blind date

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2017)

But nevermind that...

Why is a dude who calls himself "Ugly God" giving the so called "future generation of rappers" competition, bro? I can almost promise you he's going to have the top 3 freestyle in the bunch.


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

@Mali


----------



## mali (Jun 22, 2017)

God said:


> @Mali


creme de la creme of the corny soundcloud crew but he defo has a few bangers. i fw this track though, the snyths/horns have a sort of noisey tone to them akin to what you'd hear from clams casino.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> But nevermind that...
> 
> Why is a dude who calls himself "Ugly God" giving the so called "future generation of rappers" competition, bro? I can almost promise you he's going to have the top 3 freestyle in the bunch.


As much as I like Ugly God as a person (cause's he's funny as fuck), his rappping is a meme.
He even said himself that his music is trash and he has no intentions of trying to make music seriously.

XXL is a joke on some real shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2017)

Sansa said:


> As much as I like Ugly God as a person (cause's he's funny as fuck), his rappping is a meme.
> He even said himself that his music is trash and he has no intentions of trying to make music seriously.
> 
> XXL is a joke on some real shit.



He's this year's Lil  Dicky..a guy who said he became a rapper accidentally and decided to run with it 

>comparing the 2010 freshman class to the shit XXL has been giving us these past few years...


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

Mali said:


> creme de la creme of the corny soundcloud crew but he defo has a few bangers. i fw this track though, the snyths/horns have a sort of noisey tone to them akin to what you'd hear from clams casino.



Yeah I really liked the noise influence he had going on here


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's this year's Lil  Dicky..a guy who said he became a rapper accidentally and decided to run with it
> 
> >comparing the 2010 freshman class to the shit XXL has been giving us these past few years...


I fucking hate that Roll Up completely changed Wiz.

Wiz was a fucking beast before Roll Up, then he turned into whatever he is now.

The Race is still my all time favourite Wiz song tho.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2017)

Wait a fucking minute

Desiigner shot that video at Old Trafford

And Pogba is in it


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2017)

New SZA album lives up to the hype, SZA is an A tier singer tbh.

My only gripes with the album is the Kendrick feature and the fact that I'd enjoy the album's lyrical content a whole lot more if I was female.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2017)

New Staples


----------



## mali (Jun 23, 2017)

new staples??

@Schnarf u know wat time it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Jun 23, 2017)

wasnt really checkin for him after prima donna, it did nothing for me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

the kendrick ft track on the new album sounds brazy though


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2017)

Another Khaled drop


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

YOU PEASANTS DONT DESERVE MY PRESENCE


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

HOLY SHIT DID HE PULL THIS OUT OF A TIME CAPSULE


This some old gravesiggaz shit


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2017)

Dj Khaled straight trash son


----------



## mali (Jun 24, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Dj Khaled straight trash son


keyless ass boi.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2017)

Khaled a better ig comedian than he is an artist imo


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2017)

Ya'll been following Tyler's instagram posts lately?

I know he's had an album in the works, and now he's counting down until next Thursday

If this boy ain't dropping an album I'm going to crash a 16 wheeler into the next Camp Flog Gnaw


----------



## mali (Jun 24, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Khaled a better ig comedian than he is an artist imo


chill fam ur invoking some serious bad karma right here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2017)

Bruh the track with fat joe and Raekwon is gold


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2017)

0 skips on Ctrl tbh


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2017)

Diddy's old bodyguard, Gene Deal, just released the second installment of a doc he's doing explaining what happened when BIG got killed. Crazy Stuff. It's no Mwrecktv.


----------



## mali (Jun 25, 2017)

Sansa said:


> 0 skips on Ctrl tbh


all the way up until "the weekend" is a skip from me. 


Raiden said:


> Diddy's old bodyguard, Gene Deal, just released the second installment of a doc he's doing explaining what happened when BIG got killed. Crazy Stuff. It's no Mwrecktv.


hood conspiracies.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2017)

Mali said:


> all the way up until "the weekend" is a skip from me.
> 
> hood conspiracies.


>Skipping Supermodel
>Skipping Drew Barrymore 
>Skipping Love Galore
>Skipping Prom


----------



## mali (Jun 25, 2017)

underwhelmed with the whole thing tbh. she needs to slow down with all the hipster singer afflictions she keeps giving to her voice and capitalize off of how dreamy and borderline ethereal her voice can be ( ala warm winds).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2017)

Mali said:


> hood conspiracies.



Surprisingly a lot of stuff he says corroborates with other things people mentioned about BIG and Pac. I think what' s scaring the hell out of people though is that Puff said before BIG died, "I don't care if Pac gotta die, I don't care if BIG gotta die, I don't care if Suge Knight has to go to jail."


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Ruse (Jun 26, 2017)

Joe just had to drop the mic, my fucking sides


----------



## mali (Jun 26, 2017)

joe buddens is a whole bitch and three quarters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2017)

Ak said on Twitter that portions of the interview has been cut out. The Migos were apparently acting rude as fuck (Which they're known for being). This toppled with Ak's dickriding made the situation hard to stomach for Joe.

I like Joe tho. He represents the conventional old head perspective which clashes with Akademik's "progressive millennial" one.





Sansa said:


> >Skipping Supermodel
> >Skipping Drew Barrymore
> >Skipping Love Galore
> >Skipping Prom


I agree with you. Loved the album front to back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 28, 2017)

so, the new hov album. anyone actually excited for it because holy magna carta was the final nail in the coffin for me with dude.


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2017)

Same here, done with em.


----------



## mali (Jun 28, 2017)

God said:


> Same here, done with em.



but then again it would be interesting to see how he plans to one up beyonces lemonade


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2017)

Mali said:


> but then again it would be interesting to see how he plans to one up beyonces lemonade



I didn't really care for that bullshit. Celebrity drama bores me.


----------



## mali (Jun 28, 2017)

ava voice: @Sansa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2017)

That entire lemonade fiasco was transparent and lame as fuck from the get-go. 

Also

>2017
>intentionally listening to anything Jay Z puts out now
>Loving yourself

Pick one and only one


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2017)

Reminder that Tyler drops his album tomorrow (hopefully)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## mali (Jun 28, 2017)

ngl 6 inch heels is a BANGER. shit makes me feel like a whore at the prime of her career


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2017)

What I've heard from the album so far sounds dope. I skipped Magna Carta but I don't think I'll be skipping this one.

Anyone listened to Vince Staples new stuff? It's generally considered meh.


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2017)

Canibus real talk one of the goat lyricists, fuck who don't like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hearing good things about the new Jay-Z album

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2017)

One of the best hip-hop albums this year. Probably THE best.

So proud


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## mali (Jun 30, 2017)

sent. the plugee has become the plug

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2017)

Mali said:


> sent. the plugee has become the plug



Hit me


----------



## mali (Jun 30, 2017)

sent. the samples on this are pretty sweet.


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2017)

Best track is easily Bam btw.


----------



## mali (Jun 30, 2017)

its out of family feud and marcy me for me. liked it better than mchg but that isnt saying much i guess.

cubey comin through with the BIG MOOD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2017)

Dude went from talking about chains and the chicks he's smashing to making investments and family life. So I have no idea where that's coming from


----------



## God (Jun 30, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funny cause I think he's doing the opposite here and showed a ton of maturity.



Why didnt I get a notification for this post? 

Anyways, the first like 4 tracks were all talking about materialistic shit in some way. "I gave Kanye 20 million," "I've been to the Eiffel," "I own paintings," etc. I agree he was more mature here than on MCHG. Like I said he was obviously more inspired on this album, but he still hasnt outgrown his "money makes the man" outlook. It's old at this point,


----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2017)

pgltm>4:44 if im lyin im dyin.


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2017)

oh shit is that Meth looking high af in the background?


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2017)

smh straight coonery


----------



## mali (Jul 3, 2017)

that moonlight bar went over my head.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2017)

Soooo late. Just bumped Deltron in its entirety. Dope ass album.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2017)

the XXL freshman freestyle comments bruh


----------



## mali (Jul 4, 2017)

x's freestyle was so corny it gave me goosebumps. shit was straight out of the depths of myspace.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2017)

It's a fake woke "Look at me, I'm trying to make myself seem smart" type freestyle by someone who makes music for edgy 16 year old middle class white kids who say the word ^ (use bro) unironically.

He legit said J Cole is a Gov drone when J Cole went to the White House to complain to Obama about how he's not living up to what he said he'd do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2017)

1.Kap G
2. Ugly God
3. Kyle
4.XXXConcussion

...The rest isn't even worth the acknowledgement.


----------



## Agent9149 (Jul 4, 2017)

The World said:


> smh straight coonery


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2017)

Can't believe my guy Mali out here linking xxxfalconpunched unironically


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## mali (Jul 5, 2017)

whom'st is buyin dat shit doe.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jul 6, 2017)

this track has tiger woods SHOOK.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 6, 2017)

Rob Kardashian is officially the biggest cuck and idiot of 2017.

Saw this shit happening to him back in like 2015 or whenever him and Chyna started "dating".

Suckas getting licked


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2017)

I KNOW YOU GOT KILLAS JAY-Z, PLEASE DON'T SEND EM AT MY NECK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2017)

Mali said:


> whom'st is buyin dat shit doe.


Sprint apparently

Still gotta respect him for making waves tho. Usually when a rapper of his age decide to pick up the Mike-- the public will tell them to sit their old ass down.


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## God (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## mali (Jul 10, 2017)

if the dmx album does indeed drop this year i dont want him to rap. dmx rabidly barking for an entire album length is the dream id sell my soul to realize.


----------



## mali (Jul 10, 2017)

dmx was the first furry. black excellence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## LayZ (Jul 10, 2017)

Jay-Z influenced me growing up (even my username) but I never felt I truly knew the man.  We'd only got a few glimpses over the decades but he put it all out here on this project.  He was introspective about his career on the 'Black Album' but on here he was introspective about his real life. He isn't even on my top 10 favorite rappers to listen to but I really appreciate this album; so much that I bought the physical (For the Bonus tracks too).


God said:


> Why didnt I get a notification for this post?
> 
> Anyways, the first like 4 tracks were all talking about materialistic shit in some way. "I gave Kanye 20 million," "I've been to the Eiffel," "I own paintings," etc. I agree he was more mature here than on MCHG. Like I said he was obviously more inspired on this album, but he still hasnt outgrown his "money makes the man" outlook. It's old at this point,


I agree that Jay-Z's "money makes the man" outlook was played out last decade but he definitely promoted a different message on this album.

I think the biggest difference is that he's promoting wealth on this album instead of bragging about being rich.  I know it sounds very similar when you're talking about processions you've acquired, but he's focusing on the power of financial independence.  I took it as him telling other rappers that money is an asset that if correctly used can uplift the black community.  Because Jay-Z is the "blueprint" for being a critically acclaimed mainstream rapper/businesman, his words carry more weight than other rappers.  He's a product of our materialistic society and that's exactly why the people who need to receive this message will hear him out.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2017)

Fuck DMX. what's up with that Nas album?


----------



## mali (Jul 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck DMX. what's up with that Nas album?


this story alone puts him above nas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2017)

Lmao. I don't even know if he's seriously gay due to the fact that I don't think there is anything he _wouldn't_ say for laughs and attention. I'm honestly surprised it's a big story now.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm actually digging what little I've heard from Tyler's new album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 14, 2017)

How you say Ty's album is wack when the shit ain't even out yet Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2017)

It leaked earlier this week


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 14, 2017)

(Sauce)


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 15, 2017)

that tyler album is feugo yall are tripping



Mali said:


> if the dmx album does indeed drop this year i dont want him to rap. dmx rabidly barking for an entire album length is the dream id sell my soul to realize.


man got arrested for tax evasion


----------



## mali (Jul 15, 2017)

welp. at least hes done with the crack.


----------



## mali (Jul 16, 2017)

>50 dropping an album later this year apparently

why doe? ppl really want to listen to dudes high-class goonery


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2017)

Didn't his last album flop? Stick to Instagram fif.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2017)

Jay Z tried to teach you how to make smart investments and stretch your money for decades to come.

But 50 is gonna teach you how to cheat your way to the top.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2017)

Not gonna lie, least years "I'm the man" was a fucking banger.

But no I'm not gonna listen to 50's album. Maybe out of curiosity, but I have literally zero hope. He was never an amazing lyricist, and he's only stagnated with time. Damn fif


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2017)

YOU DON'T WANT NO PROBLEM WIT CHANCE


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2017)

"You know how many bodies in the street? (how many) , Take the mask off so u can see"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2017)

I been sleepin on dis chick. She THICC as fuck got daym

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2017)

this might not be rap but Major Lazer's afro caribbean beats been flames bumpin this shit in the summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jul 18, 2017)

new homeboy sandman is great, a bit shorter then i would have like it though.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2017)

>Sleeping on SZA

I been woke to her since Consideration


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2017)

Queensflip released full video of his interview with Gene Deal, former bodyguard of Diddy.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2017)

She used to be really big so most of her mass comes from that.

She's not really thicc fr


----------



## Snapple (Jul 20, 2017)

Mali said:


> new homeboy sandman is great, a bit shorter then i would have like it though.


homeboy sandman always drops heat.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 20, 2017)

Oldschool:


----------



## Sansa (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't know if any of you listened to Linkin Park, but I grew up on them seeing as my Mom is big on Rock and played LP a lot during their nu-metal phase.

Their front man, Chester Bennington, committed suicide today. 

I don't even know how to feel after learning an artist whose music I've listened to since I was a kid is no longer here.


----------



## Snapple (Jul 20, 2017)

Sansa said:


> I don't know if any of you listened to Linkin Park, but I grew up on them seeing as my Mom is big on Rock and played LP a lot during their nu-metal phase.
> 
> Their front man, Chester Bennington, committed suicide today.
> 
> I don't even know how to feel after learning an artist whose music I've listened to since I was a kid is no longer here.


It's very sad..


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 20, 2017)

Sansa said:


> I don't know if any of you listened to Linkin Park, but I grew up on them seeing as my Mom is big on Rock and played LP a lot during their nu-metal phase.
> 
> Their front man, Chester Bennington, committed suicide today.
> 
> I don't even know how to feel after learning an artist whose music I've listened to since I was a kid is no longer here.



So Sad


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2017)

Flower Boy is what Tyler wanted Cherry Bomb to be.

Guess he needed two tries to be able to present his new style how he wanted to.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2017)

did a dictionary hold these 2 hostage and tell them to give it props?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jul 21, 2017)

drank in my cup still bangs. kirko is goat (of life).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 21, 2017)

No, he's from jojo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2017)

Old school Memphis was on some other shit 


That's the hardest female flow I've ever heard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2017)

Why am I not surprised?

Every fucking release from the platform has false numbers attached to it and they get exposed every single time.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jul 28, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Every fucking release from the platform has false numbers attached to it and they get exposed every single time.


Yeah I saw Tyler was tweeting about it


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Tyler better be careful, according to Kanye, Jay-Z has shooters on retainer .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes God  Fucked with BSBD from the beginning and I have to check this one out now. Nore and Roc Marciano over BSBD  DOPE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 29, 2017)

How far ahead of the game were BSBD though? People weren't ready for it back then.

I recently went back to one of their covers they did about 10 years ago I think, of the song Crossroads by Bone Thugs, with this European singer. It still sounds superb.

Which in case you forgot no diffed the man...


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jay. (Aug 2, 2017)

not gonna lie not a jayz fanboy but 4:44 is full of classic holy shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 3, 2017)

The Beat Diaries. This is beautiful.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2017)

It's not gay, it's just a fake song


----------



## Morglay (Aug 5, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Yes God  Fucked with BSBD from the beginning and I have to check this one out now.


 When was the beginning? Haven't anything before their collab with Guru.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2017)

Morglay said:


> When was the beginning? Haven't anything before their collab with Guru.


Yeah that was their debut release (Heap of Broken Images) which was when I started listening to them, but they produced in the underground for years before that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 5, 2017)

Sansa said:


> It's not gay, it's just a fake song


?????

How is it fake?


----------



## mali (Aug 5, 2017)

easy breasy gang

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2017)

Cherry said:


> ?????
> 
> How is it fake?


Drake and Popcaan never actually made that song lol, it's fan made.

The Drake parts are from his feature in Wizkid's song and Popcaan's parts are from a really old song of his.


----------



## mali (Aug 7, 2017)

>damn this shit goes HAR-
>1:05


----------



## LayZ (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2017)

Gene Deal (Diddy's former bodyguard) will release the last installment today explaining the night of BIG's death

It should be really really good.


----------



## mali (Aug 19, 2017)

as decent as his new tape is imma need someone to lock dave east in the studio for a solid year so he can put out a truly compelling mixtape/album because dude definitely has it in him. id hate to see him plateau with the whole hood house party soundtrack hes currently got going on (see meek mill).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2017)

why dis fool invite french to ruin the song? 

at least dave east saved it


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2017)

bruh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mali said:


> as decent as his new tape is imma need someone to lock dave east in the studio for a solid year so he can put out a truly compelling mixtape/album because dude definitely has it in him. id hate to see him plateau with the whole hood house party soundtrack hes currently got going on (see meek mill).


I need to check this tape. I like Dave East on freestyles but haven't really got into his music like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Aug 20, 2017)

@Sansa literally a thousand other guys are in the same lane and do it better than aj so i have no reason to fw his music.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yosha (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2017)

@Mali 
You fw J Hus?


----------



## mali (Aug 20, 2017)

Sansa said:


> @Mali
> You fw J Hus?


yes, very lightly though. dont really listen to uk rap often.


----------



## mali (Aug 25, 2017)

>looks at the xxx debut tracklist

where is the hip hop police? someone arrest this man!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2017)

XXXemo's album is actually not bad. I see some potential in the kid. I'm still gonna clown him every chance I get tho.

Action Bronson also delivered some fun Hip-hop.

And Danial Ceaser closed things off with some smooth R&B.

Good Friday


----------



## mali (Aug 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> XXXemo's album is actually not bad. I see some potential in the kid. I'm still gonna clown him every chance I get tho.
> 
> Action Bronson also delivered some fun Hip-hop.
> 
> ...


▬▬▬.◙.▬▬▬ 
═▂▄▄▓▄▄▂
◢◤█▀▀████▄▄▄▄◤
█▄███▀▀▀▀▀▀▀╬ 
◥█████◤
══╩══╩══
╬═╬
╬═╬
╬═╬
╬═╬
╬═╬
╬═╬
╬═╬ 
╬═╬☻/L
╬═╬/▌
╬═╬/ \

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2017)

Where is the lie? Did you even listen to these albums?


----------



## mali (Aug 25, 2017)

jfc i cant beleive u caught the x virus

sad to seeu go my guy ;_;

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm not saying I'm ready to bring out the fingerless gloves and eyeliner or anything.  I'm just saying that objectively speaking-- it's not a bad album.

Sounds like something old kid Cudi may have inspired.


----------



## mali (Aug 25, 2017)

devil in miami is the only reason i fucked with this guy tbh.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2017)

I thought better of u Gesy


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2017)

Mali said:


> >damn this shit goes HAR-
> >1:05


It's hard still.


----------



## mali (Aug 26, 2017)

erictheking said:


> It's hard still.


putting stuff like that on a certified banger like this is the ultimate disrespect tbh. i can already see the legions of teens repeating that specific lyric in a drunken stupor in the club, forgetting the fact that their belittling someone for not murdering his brothers killer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2017)

>new milo dropped


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2017)

This is lit


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2017)

A pair of lions surround my tribe
Quick to show who's king


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2017)

smh @ the grown men and women gvin that boy clout over some dumb shit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2017)

smh @ people who think rappers need to live their raps and rappers who're dumb enough to actually do it


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2017)

That interlude made me rob myself


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2017)

Pain himself stated he could up the power more than what he used initially when he said he could enlarge the CT


----------



## mali (Sep 5, 2017)

highly underrated track


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2017)

Big beat, big man flow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mali (Sep 8, 2017)

us man are on road makes jibs
them man are on road makin a oner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2017)

man'll get shot like a box of dacca
always on the ball just like Kaka
them man there chat too much caca
show them how we do just like Macca
bun man's skin just like Ayia Napa


----------



## mali (Sep 9, 2017)

havent felt a uk street rapper like this since giggs tbh. 


rollin around with ali.....grab me the bali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 10, 2017)

Just want more earl and ab soul to be honest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 11, 2017)

Sansa said:


>


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2017)

kidnappin dudes for loose change hours are now in effect

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2017)

thats minimalist rap. very avant-garde if u ask me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2017)

I can listen to Migos freestyle all day fam

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 11, 2017)

Mali said:


> kidnappin dudes for loose change hours are now in effect


Yooooo..... I've been tryina remember Sun NY's name for years... he made a banger some years ago and I just remembered a song but didn't remember the artist or the title. This post just reminded me who it was  this is the tune,


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Sep 11, 2017)

Sansa said:


> I can listen to Migos freestyle all day fam


God bless my dood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## mali (Sep 11, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Yooooo..... I've been tryina remember Sun NY's name for years... he made a banger some years ago and I just remembered a song but didn't remember the artist or the title. This post just reminded me who it was  this is the tune,


funny u say that because i could barely remember that song its self. had to google the chorus to find it on YT.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 12, 2017)

Damn, I heard Fuck Love by XXX, and thought to myself, "Wow, this dude is pretty good." Go the down the rabbit hole of his violence and depression, damn can't really support a guy clearly trapped inside his own mind to where any day could be where he tips over all the way. Just feel sorry for the guy.

Then I see this Tay-K video of a kid bragging about murdering/robbing while on the run, I guess all the thug shit rap looks different as an adult then it did as a kid. I use to idolize all the violence the 90's and mid 00s legends talked of, now it's like...damn, I hope these kids all get help for their depression and excessive need to prove their masculinity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Queen Vag (Sep 14, 2017)

Migos is trash


----------



## mali (Sep 14, 2017)

Val said:


> Migos is trash


culture is aoty hold ths L

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2017)

New drinking game
Take a shot every time Quavo ends a verse with nam sayin in a free style sesh


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2017)

Mali said:


> culture is aoty hold ths L




across the pond ayyyyyyyyy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Sep 15, 2017)

in my defence i was drunk when i posted that 


"99 they said my mommy went on holiday, turns out that my mommy was in holloway"
"you could die for somethin you wouldnt kill for"
"i werent going home until my tickets were sold out"
"3 crops, enough to ball out for 6 summers"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

Chocochip said:


> Damn, I heard Fuck Love by XXX, and thought to myself, "Wow, this dude is pretty good." Go the down the rabbit hole of his violence and depression, damn can't really support a guy clearly trapped inside his own mind to where any day could be where he tips over all the way. Just feel sorry for the guy.
> 
> Then I see this Tay-K video of a kid bragging about murdering/robbing while on the run, I guess all the thug shit rap looks different as an adult then it did as a kid. I use to idolize all the violence the 90's and mid 00s legends talked of, now it's like...damn, I hope these kids all get help for their depression and excessive need to prove their masculinity.


I fucked with XXX. The new music video was dope.But I would be really disappointed if it's true that he hit his ex with moves from Street Fighter.

I think the kid has potential to be great but he's fucking it up.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2017)

Someone needs to sit these kids down and tell them their favourite rappers don't live their raps, that's why you have 17 year olds being tried as adults for capital murder, sure they're making an example out of him, but they need to or else it would never stop.

Literally what the fuck is Atlantic doing giving this girl millions of dollars when she has 0 musical talent. I'm sure she didn't even write her garbage single either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Someone needs to sit these kids down and tell them their favourite rappers don't live their raps, that's why you have 17 year olds being tried as adults for capital murder, sure they're making an example out of him, but they need to or else it would never stop.
> 
> Literally what the fuck is Atlantic doing giving this girl millions of dollars when she has 0 musical talent. I'm sure she didn't even write her garbage single either.



Danielle Brigollli's music video got 25 million views with barely any promotion on their part. Atlantic doesn't care who it  is. Theyre just thinking about that skrilla! Btw, I like how you pick and choose when to give a darn about talent. 

But to answer your question; society isn't championing these people, they're simply   entertaining enough to hold attention. Honestly, we just want to see them shooting and fighting. kudos to them if they find a way to come up off the foolishness .

I will say tho that there are hundreds of thousands of young black girls  who act like Danielle Brigollli but nobody cares because that's what's expected of them. Her being white did significantly raise the shock value and that's pretty funny on it's own.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 18, 2017)

She actually sounds like a typical new school rapper. These young boys should be ashamed how simple their shit is.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Danielle Brigollli's music video got 25 million views with barely any promotion on their part. Atlantic doesn't care who it  is. Theyre just thinking about that skrilla! Btw, I like how you pick and choose when to give a darn about talent.
> 
> But to answer your question; society isn't championing these people, they're simply   entertaining enough to hold attention. Honestly, we just want to see them shooting and fighting. kudos to them if they find a way to come up off the foolishness .
> 
> I will say tho that there are hundreds of thousands of young black girls  who act like Danielle Brigollli but nobody cares because that's what's expected of them. Her being white did significantly raise the shock value and that's pretty funny on it's own.


Realistically how famous is she going to be this time next year
Or this time in the next two years?
Pretty stupid on Atlantic's part to sign her to a multi million dollar contract when she has no sustainable clout, in my opinion.
Some new person is going to get memed into stardom and then she'll be an afterthought.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2017)

Her commentary is funny 

she like the white wendy williams now? 

these young keeds deez days is wylin'


----------



## mali (Sep 18, 2017)

any man stumble upon any good instrumental hip hop from this year? only thing that ive heard this year that isn't lo-fi chill anime beat tapes is the new onra (which is great btw).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Realistically how famous is she going to be this time next year
> Or this time in the next two years?
> Pretty stupid on Atlantic's part to sign her to a multi million dollar contract when she has no sustainable clout, in my opinion.
> Some new person is going to get memed into stardom and then she'll be an afterthought.



Same thing was said about the Kardashians 10 years ago...

And After seeing Cardi B go from Instagram thirst traps to competing with the likes of Taylor Swift-- I Don't think I can answer that one.


erictheking said:


> She actually sounds like a typical new school rapper. These young boys should be ashamed how simple their shit is.


She was actually more pleasing to the ears than most of lil Uzi Vert. TRUFAX.



The World said:


> Her commentary is funny
> 
> she like the white wendy williams now?
> 
> these young keeds deez days is wylin'




Her mother is pimping her out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2017)

Why are people writing her name with three Ls?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Same thing was said about the Kardashians 10 years ago...
> 
> And After seeing Cardi B go from Instagram thirst traps to competing with the likes of Taylor Swift-- I Don't think I can answer that one.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the Kardashians didn't even need the fame, they were already one of the richest families in the world before Kim's sex tape.
All of them, especially Kris, know how to keep public attention and how to make themselves marketable. Kris is pretty good as a manager.

As for Cardi B, she made a thot anthem that I'm pretty sure Offset and/or other members of Migos and Migos' entourage helped her create and she benefits massively from the new streaming policies, she's also part of that Blac Chyna/Amber Rose group where being an ignorant female gets you famous.

I don't hate them for being famous, like good job becoming part of the 1%, but it's just a "Why are these people famous?" moment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Yeah, but the Kardashians didn't even need the fame, they were already one of the richest families in the world before Kim's sex tape.



Eh, I'm not sure that's true. Before the sex tape, they were comfortable but not _*wealthy* _. They're a billion dollar empire now. But I agree with you on the rest.

But yo..in other news 


Get your mans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2017)

Wayne forever a legend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh, I'm not sure that's true. Before the sex tape, they were comfortable but not _*wealthy* _. They're a billion dollar empire now. But I agree with you on the rest.
> 
> But yo..in other news
> 
> ...


He needs to just laser all his non ovo tattoos off, and start getting tattoos with a purpose and not impulse ink


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2017)

Tat on his ribs like he does not know what permanent is


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mυgen (Sep 21, 2017)

wu tang clan aint nothing to fuck with


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2017)

erictheking said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 21, 2017)

Whose mans this

Tribune de Genève

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2017)

Yo

How the fuck Kanye get so fucking fat fam?


----------



## mali (Sep 23, 2017)

hes bulking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2017)

Travis got Kylie pregnant


----------



## mali (Sep 25, 2017)

ignant hours now in effect

new gates goes hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Sep 28, 2017)

mf doom has the corniest fans in hip hop. yes, thats including hopsins and eminems fanbase.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2017)

Mali said:


> mf doom has the corniest fans in hip hop. yes, thats including hopsins and eminems fanbase.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Travis got Kylie pregnant


Sure, _Travis_ did.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 29, 2017)

FFS


----------



## mali (Sep 29, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2017)

Kendrick is going to win awards because he's a public champion. He's overhyped to shit and when you tell his stans he's not as good as they hype him up to be, they state awards that he's won based entirely off of the hype his cancerous fans give him. I agree, Humble is a shit song, but because he's a conscious rapper he attracts people who "don't listen to all the mainstream new era mumble rap" and get god complexes because they think their taste in music makes them better people than others who don't share the same taste.

It's basically J Cole's situation on steroids, Cole is out of shit to rap about and rehashes the same flow on a lot of his songs, but you'll never hear the end of "plat with no features" and "He doesn't rap about guns and violence and drugs and women". He's a deity to his fans who are mostly pretentious people who try to 1 up society by listening to "music with meaning".


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 1, 2017)

Mali said:


> mf doom has the corniest fans in hip hop. yes, thats including hopsins and eminems fanbase.


Aesop Rock up there too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2017)

he doesn't sound good. he's a trying hard rapper wannabe. all i can hear in his songs are groans, mumbling and stupid lyrics that has no connection.

everyone should call him Groaning Lamar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2017)

I do not value your opinion on this subject..or most subjects for that matter; but thanks anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Oct 2, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Aesop Rock up there too.


oh i bet. cant say ive had the (mis)fortune of running into his fans irl though


----------



## mali (Oct 3, 2017)

is this proto lo-fi chill hip hop beats 2 hour mix


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> he doesn't sound good. he's a trying hard rapper wannabe. all i can hear in his songs are groans, mumbling and stupid lyrics that has no connection.
> 
> everyone should call him Groaning Lamar


Is this some new age edge shit NF is doing? Lol


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2017)

these edits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mali said:


> is this proto lo-fi chill hip hop beats 2 hour mix


Good beats on there. This is still one of my favourites:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LayZ (Oct 6, 2017)

This made my day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2017)

Krit about to bless us with a double LP 

Ready for chuuch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Kendrick is going to win awards because he's a public champion. He's overhyped to shit and when you tell his stans he's not as good as they hype him up to be, they state awards that he's won based entirely off of the hype his cancerous fans give him. I agree, Humble is a shit song, but because he's a conscious rapper he attracts people who "don't listen to all the mainstream new era mumble rap" and get god complexes because they think their taste in music makes them better people than others who don't share the same taste.
> 
> It's basically J Cole's situation on steroids, Cole is out of shit to rap about and rehashes the same flow on a lot of his songs, but you'll never hear the end of "plat with no features" and "He doesn't rap about guns and violence and drugs and women". He's a deity to his fans who are mostly pretentious people who try to 1 up society by listening to "music with meaning".


Is this fool Jiyeon? Seems like something that idiot would say.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 7, 2017)

yeah, i also agree with Kendrick is king.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2017)

BUSS DOWN BUSS DOWN BUSS DOWN


----------



## Honzou (Oct 9, 2017)

Kodak ruined that song sadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2017)

Post Malone vocals on Rockstar


----------



## Honzou (Oct 10, 2017)

So what y’all think of Eminem’s freestyle from the BET awards?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Glad he did it. J.Cole or Kendrick probably could've done this type of freestyle to almost a similar effect. But the fact that it's coming from the best _white_ rapper of all time adds a unique layer of social awareness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2017)

This is what happens when you neglect your kids. Dora the Explorer is out here wylling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is what happens when you neglect your kids. Dora the Explorer is out here wylling


Couldn't even make it to the 60 second mark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is what happens when you neglect your kids. Dora the Explorer is out here wylling


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is what happens when you neglect your kids. Dora the Explorer is out here wylling


why this bitch look like an ant?



reminds me of this


she 14-15 dutty wining bruh 

what are deez parents doing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Oct 12, 2017)

currently trying to get tipsy/drunk enough to watch ems freestyle without feeling like a cornball.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2017)

I miss when he was on drugs while rapping about murdering his wife and mother too, Mali.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mali said:


> currently trying to get tipsy/drunk enough to watch ems freestyle without feeling like a cornball.


I've been drinking since 4pm, you're wasting your time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Oct 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I miss when he was on drugs while rapping about murdering his wife and mother too, Mali.



i just cant take a 44 year old man with a hoodie on seriously :/



erictheking said:


> I've been drinking since 4pm, you're wasting your time.


the theatrics is what kills me (plus the fact that all any trump discussion ever gets out of me is aneye roll).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sansa (Oct 14, 2017)

>Malu Travejo makes music


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2017)

Sansa said:


> >Malu Travejo makes music


gotta keep up with Danielle Brigoli

cant have these white folk winnin


----------



## Sansa (Oct 14, 2017)

This little girl is like 14 years old thirst trapping on instagram and probably jail baiting grown men and holding it over their heads.

What has this world come to


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Maaan music is so easy to break into these days that I'm beginning to wonder why I'M not making music.


Talent is at an all time low. All you need is a good meme and a YouTube beat.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Btw Vince Staple's Twitter has been entertaining all day today. First by trolling white boys everywhere when he said Eminem's freestyle was "trash". And now he's clapping at anyone who mentions him.


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2017)

Milo is dope. Also


----------



## Sansa (Oct 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2017)

It's like..he has a clapback for everything.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2017)

Mali said:


> mf doom has the corniest fans in hip hop. yes, thats including hopsins and eminems fanbase.


....



afgpride said:


> That freestyle doesn't hold a candle to Em's.
> 
> 
> Both of those are implied already, hence why I keep mentioning "relevant to the subject itself".
> ...





afgpride said:


> Thanks, this is all very good.  Vindicate me more.
> 
> 
> If rhymes are relevant to the subject at hand that implies it flows well and that it's not out of place timing wise.  The subject is the relevant concept, and relevance is judged in-bar.
> ...





afgpride said:


> *Spoiler*: _MF DOOM_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2017)

Mathematics laced this 

Meth still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2017)

LayZ said:


> This made my day.


Pure flames and petroleum


----------



## mali (Oct 15, 2017)

Cubey said:


> *Milo is dope*. Also



true. once he gets over his penchant for name dropping people and starts really developing his raps to properly express the tidbits of philosophy he usually just hurls out at face value; he'll be a major problem.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2017)

Mali said:


> true. once he gets over his penchant for name dropping people and starts really developing his raps to properly express the tidbits of philosophy he usually just hurls out at face value; he'll be a major problem.



I think he's already a problem now tbh.

Also new wu


----------



## mali (Oct 15, 2017)

_my price hiking like the pills martin shkreli sell
_
will shkreli ever recover from this devastating bar?!?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 15, 2017)

Will he ever recover from the anal rape he's going to receive in prison?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 16, 2017)

I never really got the hype with Danny Brown.

As far as funny rappers, Redman, Ghostface, Cam'ron, Fab, Thugger, and Sean Price are probably the guys on my playlist that have the funniest material, and in different ways too. Biggie could do the dark humour thing as well as anyone too, his wit and delivery on some of the stuff he said was unmatched.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2017)

speaking of funny lyrics, Crank Lucas dropped a new clip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2017)

I wonder what he smokes to come up with shit like this 

dude's creative asf


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2017)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I never really got the hype with Danny Brown.
> 
> As far as funny rappers, Redman, Ghostface, Cam'ron, Fab, Thugger, and Sean Price are probably the guys on my playlist that have the funniest material, and in different ways too. Biggie could do the dark humour thing as well as anyone too, his wit and delivery on some of the stuff he said was unmatched.


And Swae Lee.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 20, 2017)

Honzou said:


> So what y’all think of Eminem’s freestyle from the BET awards?





~Gesy~ said:


> Glad he did it. J.Cole or Kendrick probably could've done this type of freestyle to almost a similar effect. But the fact that it's coming from the best _white_ rapper of all time adds a unique layer of social awareness.





Mali said:


> i just cant take a 44 year old man with a hoodie on seriously :/
> 
> 
> the theatrics is what kills me (plus the fact that all any trump discussion ever gets out of me is aneye roll).





~Gesy~ said:


> Btw Vince Staple's Twitter has been entertaining all day today. First by trolling white boys everywhere when he said Eminem's freestyle was "trash". And now he's clapping at anyone who mentions him.



Best commentary on Em's BET cypher IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## God (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2017)

Cubey said:


>


Where's he from? He sounds like Senim Silla from Binary Star.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Where's he from? He sounds like Senim Silla from Binary Star.


Haha I thought the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Where's he from? He sounds like Senim Silla from Binary Star.



He's an underground/indie artist. Heard about him years ago from that Big Ghost blog. He was 17 when he dropped that tape in like.. 2013.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Oct 20, 2017)

Who yall top 10 favorite producers of alltime?


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2017)

More from kembe x, this time with ab-soul


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2017)

ASAP Rocky comes to mind as the first NY rapper sounding like he was from the South.


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2017)

karma about to clock in overtime on a boogie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2017)

Whatever they did to Lil B he deserves that shit...

But seriously NY hiphop is dead. And Supposedly it was 50 cent who killed it.


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 22, 2017)

TASK FORCE BITCH MOB ASSEMBLE PROTECT LIL B AT ALL COSTS


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2017)

too late. should've helped him with that spirit bomb when he needed it hehehe


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 22, 2017)

stfu if i was there i would have protected the based god AT ALL COST !!!!!!1

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2017)

sure and i couldve saved pac if i was there too

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Schnarf (Oct 22, 2017)

indeed, u would have made a good bullet shield

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Oct 22, 2017)

nu brockhampton is TRASH

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2017)

@The World

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mali (Oct 24, 2017)

nu m9 is out and i cant find a link ;_:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2017)

Mali said:


> nu m9 is out and i cant find a link ;_:



Outstanding track

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Oct 24, 2017)

indeed

2017's been a good year for uk backpack rap revivalists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Oct 24, 2017)

What're some lit sad turn up songs

By sad turn up songs I mean songs that you put on when you're in a kinda fucked up mood, but you get hype while still being a sad boy when you listen to them

Like I listen to XO Tour Lif3 when I get styled by some girl and I get sad/mad turnt and start rapping the whole thing on repeat word for word on repeat for like an hour

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2017)

anything can be sad if u think hard enough


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2017)

bruh those guitar chords after the xylophone at the start 

Wiz sampled this shit


----------



## mali (Oct 25, 2017)

second rap track to ever give me chills. the way it ended would always leave me mad anxious for some reason.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2017)

Sansa said:


> What're some lit sad turn up songs
> 
> By sad turn up songs I mean songs that you put on when you're in a kinda fucked up mood, but you get hype while still being a sad boy when you listen to them
> 
> Like I listen to XO Tour Lif3 when I get styled by some girl and I get sad/mad turnt and start rapping the whole thing on repeat word for word on repeat for like an hour





PUSH ME TO THE EDGE

ALL MY FRIENDS ARE DEAD!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2017)

But to be honest..last Friday I had some old Kid Cudi  playing while in a depressive state ..and it choked me up bro..


----------



## God (Oct 25, 2017)

You guys should check out Lushlife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2017)

2 hours till that new double KRIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2017)

Cubey said:


> 2 hours till that new double KRIT


Beat me to it


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Welp it's out on Apple Music. Someone drop me a link when it gets ripped, if you dont mind.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Welp it's out on Apple Music. Someone drop me a link when it gets ripped, if you dont mind.


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 27, 2017)

Ava said:


>


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


>


no white women allowed in a hip hop thread, leave becky

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

@Cubey aint that right cubey?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> no white women allowed in a hip hop thread, leave becky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


>


 post in here one more time zoey and you'll suffer the consequences


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> post in here one more time zoey and you'll suffer the consequences



You have no power here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 27, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> You have no power here


why did u have to hit me where it hurts 

anyways i need to go to sleep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Oct 27, 2017)

Ava said:


> why did u have to hit me where it hurts
> 
> anyways i need to go to sleep





Gnight sleep tight

Don't let the Virus bite

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Got it off the bay. That opening track


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2017)

Mali said:


> second rap track to ever give me chills. the way it ended would always leave me mad anxious for some reason.


What was the first?


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2017)

New Krit is  

Fucking hell this is fire


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 27, 2017)

Damn I need that new KRIT then


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Got it off the bay. That opening track



This album would be a problem in the whip  

That intro is just  this shit knocks


----------



## mali (Oct 27, 2017)

Mider T said:


> What was the first?



knew all the lyrics when i was like 13. put so much of a battery in my back i slapped the shit out of a kid off the strength


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Vault said:


> This album would be a problem in the whip
> 
> That intro is just  this shit knocks



I like some of the more soulful songs. I only listened to the first disk so far but I was really feeling "Layup" as someone who's used to grinding


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2017)

Cubey said:


> I like some of the more soulful songs. I only listened to the first disk so far but I was really feeling "Layup" as someone who's used to grinding


You like the soulful insightful introspective Krit? Damn you're in for a surprise with disc 2 

Get away is my jam man


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Vault said:


> You like the soulful insightful introspective Krit? Damn you're in for a surprise with disc 2
> 
> Get away is my jam man



I meant in reference to this album knocking on the whip. Like, this is not your usual 808-type shit and most of disc 1 was pretty laid back, which doesn't work for me in the whip.

I love aggressive krit, can't wait


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2017)

Breh what the hell. 

Big bank? BIG krit? Sub IV? They domt smack? Breh are you sure you didn't start with disk 2


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Vault said:


> Breh what the hell.
> 
> Big bank? BIG krit? Sub IV? They domt smack? Breh are you sure you didn't start with disk 2



Big Back and Sub do knock, true. Big KRIT was just


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

And Confetti is a terrific single.


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2017)

Mixed messages and drinking sessions is some shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Oct 27, 2017)

Bury me in gold really fucked me up. How he's talking about giving away all the riches for inner peace... I really felt that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2017)

This album guys, fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 28, 2017)

dayum, first time I hear anything from KRIT~

I'm hooked as a friend

how do his previous albums compare to this one?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2017)

Haven't listened to this one yet. But I think in the past I tried to listening to his "cadillactica" album and also another project that I don't remember.. neither project really resonated with me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> dayum, first time I hear anything from KRIT~
> 
> I'm hooked as a friend
> 
> how do his previous albums compare to this one?


Its his best one imo however that's not to sleep on any of his previous work. 4eva in a day, Return of 4eva and Cadillactica are all great. Krit was here is also brilliant too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't listened to this one yet. But I think in the past I tried to listening to his "cadillactica" album and also another project that I don't remember.. neither project really resonated with me.


Cadillactica is a hard one even amongst Krit fans because there was a lot of Def Jam meddling during his recording process. So it ended up being what it is. I still think its still a great record


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2017)

Lookin like a layup, layup maaaan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Lookin like a layup, layup maaaan


That bone thugs flow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2017)

Vault said:


> That bone thugs flow



The light was very true too



> For me when I barely can smile
> And the sun refuse to shine when I'm out in the wild
> And the raindrops tap the window pane on my room
> Scared I lost faith, pray I find God soon
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 28, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't listened to this one yet. But I think in the past I tried to listening to his "cadillactica" album and also another project that I don't remember.. neither project really resonated with me.


a'ight man, lemme know if you feel any different for this one



Vault said:


> Its his best one imo however that's not to sleep on any of his previous work. 4eva in a day, Return of 4eva and Cadillactica are all great. Krit was here is also brilliant too.


ok will give them a proper look

btw I fuck with the southern vibes of Get Up Come Down

so far that track plus Higher Calling, Big Krit, Bury Me in Gold and Mixed Messages are my faves on the album


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Who wants to be saved
> When they claim that the prayers that we pray go unheard
> In these God-forgotten days
> 
> Krizzle understands


Listening to Krizzle I feel like my soul has been healed  

Shit is soul therapy right here dawg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> a'ight man, lemme know if you feel any different for this one
> 
> 
> ok will give them a proper look
> ...



Get up is some old school Outkast right there dawg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2017)

That classic interlude too true


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 28, 2017)

This might be as good as ReturnOf4Eva. Good thing Krit took that time off, definitely had some oversaturation with how much music he used to put out routinely. A lot of projects post-RO4E were very inconsistent (like LFtU had maybe his best 3-run stretch with If I Fall, Rich Dad, Poor Dad, and Praying Man, some solid live instrumentation on that album, and he is best when he is in that introspective lane, imo, but wasn't feeling most of the album outside that), and had a lot of songs that sounded similar to previous projects. This is definitely fresher.


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2017)

Everlasting is a dope love song too 

He was kicking a lot of true feels that most girls (and, men) would be too ashamed to admit.


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 28, 2017)

London in the building...


----------



## God (Oct 29, 2017)

Anyone else just kinda... done with trap?


----------



## mali (Oct 29, 2017)

live from the undergound is peak krit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2017)

MY GOOOOD


----------



## mali (Oct 30, 2017)

crawling in my skiiiiin


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2017)

Mali said:


> crawling in my skiiiiin


Great sample.


----------



## mali (Oct 30, 2017)

cant say im familiar with the sample, wheres it from?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2017)

OutKast used it on Aquemini as well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mali (Oct 30, 2017)

erictheking said:


> OutKast used it on Aquemini as well.


smh not even sure how this got past me considering how many times ive watched midnight express. it seems my power level is still too low.


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2017)

Trae Tha Truth dropped a dope album last year 




Y'all should peep


----------



## mali (Nov 1, 2017)

trae sounds like a hood bane

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2017)

> I never really liked all the fake shit
> But I'm attracted to the fake ass and fake tits
> That's why I made a song like original
> To remind me of what fake is
> ...


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2017)

Price of fame making me cry fam


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2017)

My feet grew their own pair of timbs

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnarf (Nov 9, 2017)

yung lean just dropped the album of the century quote me i fuckin dare u punk


----------



## mali (Nov 10, 2017)

i dont doubt it my daughter


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 10, 2017)

Cubey said:


> My feet grew their own pair of timbs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2017)

Still kills.


----------



## mali (Nov 12, 2017)

thats an awfully hot coffee pot


----------



## Schnarf (Nov 16, 2017)

rip lil peep


----------



## God (Nov 16, 2017)

Rest In Peace


----------



## mali (Nov 16, 2017)

rip lil peep. cant imagine what his parents are going through rn.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2017)

Rarely do I ever feel anything for people who die  because of  the choices they've made themselves, but condolences to those who do.

Anyway my favorite Doom album has entered teen years today..

No skippable tracks here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 19, 2017)

Peep this if you lean a lil closer you freefallin high as lil peep ghost now ya plane stallin.
I'm kinda cold negative energy i stay by the pussy like a asshole enigmatic an Asian family with some afros.
A patient maniac theory conspiratorst waiting on revival reliving my 20s fuck where my zanis at bouta spaz looking to  fight the first shit for brains get ya kufi smacked.


Follow up on my freetype spit a verse if feels right


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## EJ (Nov 22, 2017)

Mali said:


> rip lil peep. cant imagine what his parents are going through rn.



Lil Peep.


----------



## EJ (Nov 22, 2017)

Does anyone here listen to Smokepurrp?




IDK how to explain this style


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


>


Fucking joke


Ruby so underatted.


----------



## EJ (Nov 23, 2017)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Fucking joke
> 
> 
> Ruby so underatted.




Y'all listen to Pouya or Ghostmane?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 23, 2017)

EJ said:


> Y'all listen to Pouya or Ghostmane?


They are both dope po got wordplay and ghost has ability to make songs that attract everyone no matter what your favorite genre of rap is.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 28, 2017)

not gonna lie jaden dropped a classic on us and i was not prepared at all

the production is sick on this one


lyrics might be average but damn overall fucked up project


----------



## Sansa (Nov 29, 2017)

40 production is always fucking crazy


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

^ been a while since I've listened to that track

also, who's face are you wearing in that avatar?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2017)

Damn my school was one of the colleges that disinvited action bronson. he said, "miss me with that bullshit."

like his music though.


----------



## mali (Nov 29, 2017)

punani vamper hours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sansa (Nov 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> ^ been a while since I've listened to that track
> 
> also, who's face are you wearing in that avatar?


It's a React girl's twitter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 30, 2017)

I fuck with these


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sansa (Dec 1, 2017)

@Stringer 
Brooklin Fenton


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2017)

Sansa said:


> @Stringer
> Brooklin Fenton


thanks, you wanna join the react girl squad?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 1, 2017)

when will t.i. release a good track again


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2017)

T.I was done almost a decade ago man, forget about him

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## mali (Dec 2, 2017)

after trouble man: heavy is the head i think its safe to say ti is aware of how incapable he is of holding peoples attention for an entire track, let alone make anything thats good by his lonesome. paperwork is one big musical concession from the "king" of the south and its one that i thought would be the end of his career tbh (or even just staying out the way like jay electronica), but now hes on his social justice shit so ehhh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 2, 2017)

Mali said:


> after trouble man: heavy is the head i think its safe to say ti is aware of how incapable he is of holding peoples attention for an entire track, let alone make anything thats good by his lonesome. paperwork is one big musical concession from the "king" of the south and its one that i thought would be the end of his career tbh (or even just staying out the way like jay electronica), but now hes on his social justice shit so ehhh


T.I vs T.I.P might be the last album of his I listened without literally boring myself to sleep, from that point on everything went downhill — something weird about the way he raps, there's no soul to it, you always feel like you're listening to the same track over and over

now the only times I can bear listening to him is when he participates in midly interesting collabs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2017)

One of my favorite remixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 2, 2017)

Mali said:


> after trouble man: heavy is the head i think its safe to say ti is aware of how incapable he is of holding peoples attention for an entire track, let alone make anything thats good by his lonesome. paperwork is one big musical concession from the "king" of the south and its one that i thought would be the end of his career tbh (or even just staying out the way like jay electronica), but now hes on his social justice shit so ehhh



Honestly I really loved Trap Muzik, liked some tracks from King, Urban Legend, Paper Trail, No Mercy, etc. Just haven't really liked anything much from his newest albums. I liked 'The Introduction' from Trouble Man and that's it. I'm just kind of bummed, I know a lot of people probably don't care for him but I actually love his earlier shit. Top Back, King Of Da South, No More Talk, 24's, What You Know, Rubberband Man, I'm Illy, Motivation, etc. His bravado and confidence was really great to listen to. In some tracks you could tell he was just triumphant but he still had songs where he sounded hungry and passionate as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mali (Dec 5, 2017)

Stringer said:


> T.I vs T.I.P might be the last album of his I listened without literally boring myself to sleep, from that point on everything went downhill — something weird about the way he raps, there's no soul to it, you always feel like you're listening to the same track over and over
> 
> now the only times I can bear listening to him is when he participates in midly interesting collabs



word. no mercy i feel like is the point where tips voice started to lose a lot of expression, from then on traces of swagger and youth (well the arrogance that comes with it i guess) leave his voice slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2017)

Ti is a great rapper, fuck y'all


----------



## mali (Dec 5, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Ti is a great rapper, fuck y'all


ur boi sounds like ice jj fish after the glo up


----------



## Itachі (Dec 5, 2017)

Mali said:


> ur boi sounds like ice jj fish after the glo up



wtf


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2017)

Mali said:


> ur boi sounds like ice jj fish after the glo up





The icejjfish comparison is super unfair, you violatin


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2017)

The World said:


>


White dude been saying shit ive been saying for years


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2017)

Eminem is allergic to good beats 

Makes Nas seem like Kanye . I'm not excited for this album at all !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Dec 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eminem is allergic to good beats
> 
> Makes Nas seem like Kanye . I'm not excited for this album at all !


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm not really a fan of the new song Eminem put out but why do people act like he's washed up just because he's rapping about race and politics? People seem to forget that he's rapped about that before and act like he's jumping on some sort of bandwagon. I guess half of them are just Trump supporters, he could put out a sick track and they would still call him a washed up liberal shill.


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2017)

His lyrics remained intact, it's just... everything else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

Itachі said:


> I'm not really a fan of the new song Eminem put out but why do people act like he's washed up just because he's rapping about race and politics? People seem to forget that he's rapped about that before and act like he's jumping on some sort of bandwagon. I guess half of them are just Trump supporters, he could put out a sick track and they would still call him a washed up liberal shill.


It's a little cringey tho, ain't it? I'm as much of a Trump hater as the next guy, but I don't want to hear about dude feeling embarrased about being white...


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's a little cringey tho, ain't it? I'm as much of a Trump hater as the next guy, but I don't want to hear about dude feeling embarrased about being white...



Did he say that? I didn't listen to it all, I just thought it was a standard song about racism.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Did he say that? I didn't listen to it all, I just thought it was a standard song about racism.





> To the sixties, having black-skin is risky
> 'Cause this keeps happening
> Throughout history, African-Americans have been treated like shit
> And I admit, there have been times where it's been embarrassin' to be a...
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 10, 2017)

I don't think it's that bad tbh. I think a lot of people of all ethnicities sometimes feel like that. If he went into full self hatred mode that's another story.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 11, 2017)

not his greatest but i love his flow in this track.


----------



## God (Dec 11, 2017)

Remember when French Montana was a thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2017)

How can rap be bad when jaden isn't bad?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 13, 2017)

Cubey said:


> How can rap be bad when jaden isn't bad?



guy looks like a crack addict


----------



## Schnarf (Dec 14, 2017)

em album leaked


*Spoiler*: __ 



its fucking trash

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2017)

u guys are just mad that ur IQ's are too low to comprehend our lord and savior em's sheer rap ability hehehe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 14, 2017)

Mali said:


> u guys are just mad that ur IQ's are too low to comprehend our lord and savior em's sheer rap ability hehehe



saw a comment like that on his walk on water vid lyk 10 minutes ago. "people saying it sucks just don't get it" 

i love the guy but he doesn't always put out amazing stuff


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Em needs to retire...and I'm saying this as a fan .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2017)

Cole having a better discography. Lol


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2017)

cole world: the sideline story exists so thats literally impossible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2017)

Mali said:


> cole world: the sideline story exists so thats literally impossible.


Thats was also my basis for that argument

Damn is that album bad


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2017)

holy shit bruh em raps like he's a theatre kid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2017)

It let Nas down. Honestly, I never understood the hype with Cole. Everything he has put out since Friday Night Lights has been mediocre at best to my ears.


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2017)

were NOT gonna do this to cole 

i was legit obsessed with dude when i was 14-15


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> It let Nas down. Honestly, I never understood the hype with Cole. Everything he has put out since Friday Night Lights has been mediocre at best to my ears.



It was his obsession with making a classic record which proved his undoing. You dont force a classic it happens and usually for some its only after a while. Coles music however has always had diminishing returns so see where the problem lies



Mali said:


> were NOT gonna do this to cole
> 
> i was legit obsessed with dude when i was 14-15



Its ok breh


----------



## God (Dec 14, 2017)

Fnl is a classic and the Simba series was lit. The only song on sideline worth listening to is motherfucking In. The. Morning.

That one song put drake's entire simpography to shame.

On em: walk on water; fire lyrics; shit melody.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2017)

just tried giving the new em a listen. got to untouchable but his flow on it is making me anxious so im gonna return to it after a few blunts. wish me luck.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2017)

Thought back on his BS  11 minutes of just fire


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2017)

this fucking page 

y'all jokers always makin me chuckle


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2017)

So even simps like tiller and pnd can drop jewels once when the stars align


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Sansa (Dec 16, 2017)

@Mali 

You can't tell me this isn't tough from AJ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2017)

Why are Nicki Minaj, J Cole, and Wale on the radio bitching about White rappers dominating the top 10 on the iTunes Hip-hop/Rap chart?

Race baiting because no one fucks with their music anymore.

The white rappers are dominating the top 10 because their music is good and white people actually buy music to support their artists. 

I don't even understand why this is an issue. Blame the fans for not buying the fucking music, don't try to attribute it to the other person's skin colour.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2017)

Sansa said:


> @Mali
> 
> You can't tell me this isn't tough from AJ


im just biased against where hes from, i could give a darn about his music tbh. noice track tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2017)

Sansa said:


> Why are Nicki Minaj, J Cole, and Wale on the radio bitching about White rappers dominating the top 10 on the iTunes Hip-hop/Rap chart?
> 
> Race baiting because no one fucks with their music anymore.
> 
> ...


Yeah They're just hating. Many many of these new black rappers have found tons of success this year alone. It's not a "skin thing " its a "who's making catchy music" thing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2017)

I will say tho that a lot of white people are big hits now by adapting a style that was made popular by Black people...as usual Black people are the innovators when it comes to art and style.


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

Itachі said:


> yeah man, kings never die is one of my favourite em tracks. i wouldn't be mad if he just only made hype tracks



Historically speaking, em’s peak has consisted of combining hype with lyricism. Mmlp, tes, and his g-unit features were all HYPE AF while maintaining a high level of lyricism. Even on his chill tracks (bad meets evil, 365, infinite album) he’s had lyrics. I don’t think he will ever stop formulating rhymes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh and on T.I.

You’re really gonna deny this?


Got dayum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 17, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Oh and on T.I.
> 
> You’re really gonna deny this?
> 
> ...



t.i. and eminem are my two favourite artists, both have fucking amazing songs and both also have some pretty bad ones. trap muzik had loads of great tracks but then the quality gradually deteriorated imo. t.i. has that level of macho bravado i haven't heard from any other rapper and the production of his songs are amazing too.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2017)

T.I fucks bitches who look like deformed barbie dolls that got thrown off the production line

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2017)

@Vault 

I’m still smashing confetti in the whip. The guitars plus the switch-up plus the bass. Bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 18, 2017)

my dad used to have this on his phone back in the day


----------



## Sansa (Dec 18, 2017)

SAID LUH BITCH

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Sansa (Dec 18, 2017)

YOU CANT FUCK WIT ME

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Sansa (Dec 18, 2017)

IF YOU WANTED TO

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2017)

Cubey said:


> @Vault
> 
> I’m still smashing confetti in the whip. The guitars plus the switch-up plus the bass. Bruh


This album has been in rotation since it came out. I cant stop listening to it. This shit smacks in the whip. Disc 1 i max the bass on the equaliser then lets go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Dec 19, 2017)

Framed was cool 



Sansa said:


> Why are Nicki Minaj, *J Cole*, and Wale on the radio bitching about White rappers dominating the top 10 on the iTunes Hip-hop/Rap chart?
> 
> Race baiting because *no one fucks with their music anymore*.
> 
> ...


Cole is like top 5 in the game rn


----------



## mali (Dec 19, 2017)

was reading the metro yesterday and saw they reviewed the new em and gave it a single star. called it a "good-judgment-bypassing cloth-eared pop-rap that’s a drag from start to end". said his beats were "entry-level GarageBand user" level. made me chuckle tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm sad. Marshall Mathers L.P. was probably the first rap album I've listened to In depth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2017)

What’s there to be sad about? That a 40-year old veteran lost his touch after a decade of stomping out the competition, years of depression, a broken home, drug abuse and the death of his best friend? This was completely expected.

Did anyone itt actually think em was going to deliver? Be honest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2017)

Cubey said:


> What’s there to be sad about? That a 40-year old veteran lost his touch after a decade of stomping out the competition, years of depression, a broken home, drug abuse and the death of his best friend? This was completely expected.
> 
> Did anyone itt actually think em was going to deliver? Be honest.


Jay-Z having his first good album in _years g_ave me hope.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2017)

Cubey said:


> What’s there to be sad about? That a 40-year old veteran lost his touch after a decade of stomping out the competition, years of depression, a broken home, drug abuse and the death of his best friend? This was completely expected.
> 
> Did anyone itt actually think em was going to deliver? Be honest.



Thing is that even after all that he had some good tracks, Kings Never Die, Headlights, Not Afraid, Cinderella Man, Rap God, No Love, etc. He was also excellent in Forever and Lighters. Tbh I haven't listened to his whole album, only a few tracks. Unless he's really fell off I think I'll like one or two tracks.


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2017)

Itachі said:


> Thing is that even after all that he had some good tracks, Kings Never Die, Headlights, Not Afraid, Cinderella Man, Rap God, No Love, etc. He was also excellent in Forever and Lighters. Tbh I haven't listened to his whole album, only a few tracks. Unless he's really fell off I think I'll like one or two tracks.



Yep. Only songs I liked from mmlp2 are bad guy and rap god. S’why I think he should just release singles. He doesn’t have enough material for LPs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Framed was cool
> 
> 
> Cole is like top 5 in the game rn


When was the last time J Cole released music?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2017)

Thats irrelevant.  He's still popular enough to sell out concerts on tour and make money selling albums, That's more staying power than some flavor of the week internet artist.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Thats irrelevant.  He's still popular enough to sell out concerts on tour and make money selling albums, That's more staying power than some flavor of the week internet artist.


I mean sure, but the entire argument is why is he complaining when he hasn't released music in how long?

The white rappers on the top 10 release music constantly and their fans are the reason why they're even in the top 10.
So why is he complaining about the charts being dominated by Whites (and Hispanics) who are making music that people quite obviously like enough to buy to support them, when he's not releasing music?

Whites make up a large majority of the fans who actually buy music, and the only reason they're complaining is because they aren't in the top 10 and want to pull the race card because of it. No one cares about Nicki Minaj anymore, Wale has been irrelevant since his first album dropped, J Cole releases music every 16 months. None of these people have any valid reason to be on the radio complaining about people who're actually releasing music, whose fanbases aren't pirating their songs and are actually supporting them so they can continue making music.

If you want to be mad at someone, be mad at your fanbase, don't pull the fucking race card because you can't do numbers.

Also, Nicki Minaj backpedaled and said she wants to sign a white rapper after she realized people were shitting on her for quite obviously being mad that Motorsport couldn't crack the top 10 and she only has clout amongst her shitty fanbase, so she's scrambling to do all sorts of features. 

No one was complaining when Nicki went pop and started dominating the pop chart, so I don't know why she's complaining now.


----------



## Raniero (Dec 19, 2017)

Just a reminder:
"Let's do the math: if I was black, I woulda sold half
I ain't have to graduate from Lincoln High School to know that"



I don't even know what white rappers you're talking about since there're maybe like 3 or 4 relevant ones and none of them are dominating the rap game, but the reason dudes like Drake, Kendrick, and Cole don't release shit consistently is because they put actual effort into their music instead of releasing lazy garbage. Which I think is Cole's point. These artists he's calling out release garbage and people eat that shit up.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Just a reminder:
> "Let's do the math: if I was black, I woulda sold half
> I ain't have to graduate from Lincoln High School to know that"
> 
> ...


Nicki Minaj gets no respect in the hiphop scene which is why she went pop for a while, and when she tried to step back into the hiphop world Remy Ma ethered her. The only people who really care about her are her fans who still think Roman is a real person, and unironically buy everything they possibly can in pink leopard print.

The billboard top 10 hiphop/rap is basically all white artists, with Lil Pump,RIhanna, and Cardi B/Migos occupying 3 spots. I never said anything about dominating the scene, I'm talking about the current top 10 chart.

And like I said, Whites make up the majority of all sales for hiphop/rap artists. When Drake and Kendrick etc do insane numbers, it's mainly off the back of White music buyers. So the "I'm Black so I'm naturally going to do less numbers" argument is dead, seeing as Blacks have always dominated the scene.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2017)

Raniero said:


> Just a reminder:
> "Let's do the math: if I was black, I woulda sold half
> I ain't have to graduate from Lincoln High School to know that"
> 
> ...


Eh, we know what it is..and even they know what it is. A lot of the rappers that you're speaking of has said they don't think they'll be around in 2 years.

They're just following the current rap trend, and even then--they're not selling no where near the numbers of a Drake, Kendrick or Cole..which is again going against the point these haters are trying to make.

I don't think Rap has ever been this balenced  tbh.people that _should_ break into mainstream usually does. They need to stop worrying about these kids who make music for the drunks and stoners and just stay true to themselves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2017)

Sansa said:


> When Drake and Kendrick etc do insane numbers, it's mainly off the back of White music buyers.


_Mainly_ is stretching it a bit. You're gonna have to pull up some data if you're gonna make claims this strong .


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> balenced


Balanced*


----------



## Raniero (Dec 20, 2017)

Sansa said:


> And like I said, Whites make up the majority of all sales for hiphop/rap artists. When Drake and Kendrick etc do insane numbers, it's mainly off the back of White music buyers.


Eh... 

I significant number, but you might be overblowing it.


----------



## Schnarf (Dec 21, 2017)

rip DOOM's son btw, he was only 14

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2017)

"JUST LOOOOOOVE ME"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 22, 2017)

The way Eminem rides the track here is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Dec 22, 2017)

I just wanna say Huncho Jack, Jack Huncho is the album of the year for the second half of the year.

Huncho Jack and Dubai shit are straight fucking fire.


----------



## Nox (Dec 24, 2017)

Sansa said:


> I just wanna say Huncho Jack, Jack Huncho is the album of the year for the second half of the year.
> 
> Huncho Jack and *Dubai shit* are straight fucking fire.



Mordern Slavery, Go Where You From and Dubai Shit are my tracks of the album. Especially modern slavery. The beat, La Flame trademark humming, the almost modern spaghetti western inspired beat, Travis rides the intro & Quavo on the hooks!!! Summer 17/18 is Huncho Season. 

@OT. Kideminem


----------



## Sansa (Dec 24, 2017)

Young Murda is the hottest producer rn


----------



## Sansa (Dec 24, 2017)

Justin lowkey washed Drake on both his One Dance and Hotline Bling remixes.

And I vehemently hate remixes of Drake songs because I almost never think they even hold a candle to Aubrey's work.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2017)

Hailie is all grown up


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2017)

shes built like a serbian tomi lahren. no disrespect to em.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2017)

She's definitely got his resting bitch face judging from her other pictures.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 24, 2017)

Who is Hailie?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2017)

Any hoes who use the dog filter in 2018 will officially be decreed "washed".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Dec 25, 2017)

stop furry culture 2k18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 25, 2017)

I will probably get a lot of shit for this, but Jaden Smith' debut album is fantastic.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 25, 2017)

Uncle Acid said:


> I will probably get a lot of shit for this, but Jaden Smith' debut album is fantastic.


Jaden "im such a legend my ego is huge look at me im a legend even though this is my first album im going to save hip hop" Smith


----------



## Sansa (Dec 25, 2017)

Why ya'll talking shit about my waifu using the doggo filter


----------



## God (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Dec 28, 2017)

this is the only track i liked from trouble man. hell of an intro but the rest was meh


----------



## Sansa (Dec 30, 2017)

This version straight trash


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> New Kendrick joint is officially part of the BP soundtrack


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2018)

Guess the soundtrack is gonna be shitty then


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2018)

That shit was bangin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Guess the soundtrack is gonna be shitty then


Kendrick makes classic albums


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2018)

Didn’t even listen to the whole thing before coming here


Don’t sleep on rejjie y’all, the boy been doin the damn thing for a year


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2018)

Where do I even start

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2018)

Eminem went off on his haters!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God (Jan 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eminem went off on his haters!



I tried my hardest to dislike this track and failed miserably. Shit was fire b

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jan 10, 2018)

word. em nows how to do all that extra shit with a nice flow instead of those awkward flows that his core fans, for some reason, love him for.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Where do I even start


Oi this is serious


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eminem went off on his haters!


shit's on the level of rap god

em is still the king


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2018)

sworder said:


> shit's on the level of rap god
> 
> em is still the king


Stop it. Rhyming fast throwing a bunch of words doesn't make you a goat.

Black thought is my goat 

Good thing the homie @LayZ knows

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Where do I even start


The chef


----------



## mali (Jan 10, 2018)

Vault said:


> Stop it. Rhyming fast throwing a bunch of words doesn't make you a goat.
> 
> Black thought is my goat
> 
> Good thing the homie @LayZ knows


talk to 'em vault!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2018)

Goosebumps when Jadakiss comes in. That man never fails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2018)

Intro f/ The Outlawz (prod. by Trackateering Music)
Jealousy f/ Busta Rhymes, Tech N9ne & The Game (prod. by Trackateering Music)*
Wild One f/ Rick Ross, 2 Chainz & Kevin Gates (prod. by Trackateering Music)*
Lights Glowing f/ Sheek Louch, Styles P & Scarface (prod. by Trackateering Music)+
Super Trick (Skit)
Regulate f/ Jadakiss, Lloyd Banks & Joell Ortiz (prod. by Trackateering Music)
Story Of My Life f/ Papoose, Mysonne & AZ (prod. by Trackateering Music)#
No Regrets f/ Bun B, Fat Joe & McGruff (prod. by Trackateering Music)
Cold Summer f/ Kendrick Lamar, Mac Miller & Kevin Gates (prod. by Streetsweepers Ent. & Ty Sticks)^
Gangster Rhythm f/ Uncle Murda, Trick Trick, Z-Ro & Ra Diggs (prod. by StreetSweepers Ent. & Ty Sticks)
Can’t Tell Me Nothing f/ Young Buck, Raekwon & Jay Rock (prod. by Trackateering Music)*
Hip Hop Icons f/ Ice-T & Kool G. Rap (prod. by Twins Productions & Trackateering Music)
It’s Harlem f/ Dave East, Ms. Hustle, Vado & Jaquae (prod. by Boogz Bond)
This Is My Culture f/ Ransom, Papoose, Jon Connor & Locksmith (prod. by Trackateering Music)
Respect The Cipher f/ Loaded Lux, Mistah Fab, Termanology, Ms. Hustle, Nicky DS, Oun P & Ras Kass (prod. by Trackateering Music)
A Million Bucks f/ Troy Ave, Nipsey Hussle, Rocko, Vado & Fatman Scoop (prod. by Chris Prythm)
Death, Murder & Mayhem f/ Beanie Sigel, Freeway, Young Chris & Tracey Lee (prod. by Juco Brix)
Coast 2 Coast f/ E-40, 3D Natee & Troy Ave (prod. by Trackateering Music)
Fuk Da Party Up f/ Juicy J, Project Pat, Meet Sims & Ms. Hustle
Stage 2 Haters ( Skit )
Keep Your Eyes Open f/ Maino, Young Buck & Nick Grant (prod. by Trackateering Music)+
Rose Showers f/ French Montana, Dave East & Zoey Dollaz (prod. by Trackateering Music)+

 my God.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2018)

WHAT!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2018)

Vault said:


> Stop it. Rhyming fast throwing a bunch of words doesn't make you a goat.
> 
> Black thought is my goat
> 
> Good thing the homie @LayZ knows


right, cuz das all em does. rhyme a bunch of words

not make metaphors and wordplay that most people don't even notice when they hear it the first time


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2018)

sworder said:


> right, cuz das all em does. rhyme a bunch of words
> 
> not make metaphors and wordplay that most people don't even notice when they hear it the first time


 oh right i forgot he forces words to rhyme which dont rhyme which ends up in weird accents. Such a complex rhyme scheme

Okay quit playing with the scissors and shit, and cut the crap 

 that's y'all goat though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2018)

sworder said:


> Cubey stop making shit up
> 
> The only moment I’ve talked about Em before now was when Rap God released and that shit was insane and you were talking shit like every dumb hater instead of just appreciating a good song
> 
> Just cuz Em fell off doesn’t mean he can’t make sick ass music now and then



You literally posted renegade and said it would fly over my head. That is a classic em verse, but hardly something you can’t catch, and this was while talking about how em fell off in the ‘10s.

You don’t know shit about rap. You call me a hater when I consider em a top-tier lyricist, that’s how I know you’re a dumb Stan.


----------



## sworder (Jan 11, 2018)

Cubey said:


> You literally posted renegade and said it would fly over my head. That is a classic em verse, but hardly something you can’t catch, and this was while talking about how em fell off in the ‘10s.
> 
> You don’t know shit about rap. You call me a hater when I consider em a top-tier lyricist, that’s how I know you’re a dumb Stan.


I was shitposting, I am well aware you have been posting in this thread for years. Sorry you thought my shitposting was serious 

I don’t care about knowing about rap. You knowing a bunch of shit rappers that I don’t like means what to me? Absolutely nothing. Good thing I’ve never claimed to be a rap connoisseur so you can’t even claim I’m a hypocrite 

You were hating so I called you a hater. Don’t blame others for the way you portray yourself


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2018)

sworder said:


> I was shitposting, I am well aware you have been posting in this thread for years. Sorry you thought my shitposting was serious
> 
> I don’t care about knowing about rap. You knowing a bunch of shit rappers that I don’t like means what to me? Absolutely nothing. Good thing I’ve never claimed to be a rap connoisseur so you can’t even claim I’m a hypocrite
> 
> You were hating so I called you a hater. Don’t blame others for the way you portray yourself



No ones hating. Em fell off. Calling that hating is you being s Stan period.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2018)

Ayyy

I do agree with Cubey that Em fell off. Even that Rap God track you like so much doesn't hold a candle to his earlier work.

Problem with Em is that he has became exactly what his old self used to rebel against. He went from throwing shots at pop artist for being so artificial, to featuring them on most of songs. 

Not saying he should go back to being a rebellious anti-establishment punk at 40+ years of age..but I wish he went back to making rap albums that feels raw and real as opposed to something that sounds like it was factory manufactured .


----------



## sworder (Jan 11, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ayyy
> 
> I do agree with Cubey that Em fell off. Even that Rap God track you like so much doesn't hold a candle to his earlier work.
> 
> ...



no one's saying Em hasn't fallen off. that's what cubey pretends I said cuz apparently he holds a grudge about something i said years ago or something

yes he's not as good as he was. he can still put out shit that's better than most rappers out now, chloraseptic remix is fucking fire


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyways

@erictheking @Vault @The World @Mali 


Stayed like “” the full length of the song

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 12, 2018)

All-time classic. 

In my head there was only this Bis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2018)

erictheking said:


> All-time classic.
> 
> In my head there was only this Bis.



You gotta peep 2010’s melatonin magik bro. Amazing album, featuring underground legends like dzk, warbux, copywrite and bronze Nazareth. Among others. One of my all-time favorite rap albums, easy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sansa (Jan 14, 2018)

Also, making the argument that "he puts out shit that's better than most artists these days" is weak.
Most artists these days aren't trying to make music with objectively good lyrical content. That's not the direction that rap is moving in anymore.

Artists want to make catchy songs that have a lot of replay ability, and that people are going to dance to. You think Lil Pump tries to make good music? Or Yachty? Or Play Boy Carti? These guys just wanna make turn up songs because turn up songs are what's popular and is going to put Ms in their bank accounts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2018)

Lyrical music will never go out of style; While mumble rap is just a current fad that will eventually be replaced with something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Also, making the argument that "he puts out shit that's better than most artists these days" is weak.
> Most artists these days aren't trying to make music with objectively good lyrical content. That's not the direction that rap is moving in anymore.
> 
> *Artists want to make catchy songs that have a lot of replay ability, and that people are going to dance to. *You think Lil Pump tries to make good music? Or Yachty? Or Play Boy Carti? These guys just wanna make turn up songs because turn up songs are what's popular and is going to put Ms in their bank accounts.



Yeah, we've heard of the concept. It's called pop music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2018)

Mumble rap will die out, just like snap/crank from the 2000s, and g-funk from the 90s.

Good rap will always thrive tho

But speaking of g-funk


Doo doo doo doo

Doo-doo-doo doo-doo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 15, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Mumble rap will die out, just like snap/crank from the 2000s, and g-funk from the 90s.
> 
> Good rap will always thrive tho
> 
> ...



i always found that song pretty funny

"THEY TAKING WARREN'S WEALTH"

also his face in the vid where he says "the warren to the g"


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2018)

Smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jaden Smith's best joint.  I don't think he even knows how good it is.  It's like fluke gold.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#growth[/HASHTAG] 



afgpride said:


> Jaden Smith's best joint.  I don't think he even knows how good it is.  It's like fluke gold.



Used to listen to this on a daily basis...


----------



## Itachі (Jan 19, 2018)

ja rule and 50 beefing again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2018)

His own fans snitched on him!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Smh


Never thought cardi was attractive until the finesse video

she looks good in the 90s style she should keep that


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2018)

God's Plan, first certified banger of 2018


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2018)

6 a.m. in Houston


----------



## TaoCS (Jan 21, 2018)

Sansa said:


> God's Plan, first certified banger of 2018


Yeah I agree, and officially nav has made a splash cause drake straight up jacked his flow. Not hating I think he does it better than the original artists a lot of the time (makonen, xxx)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2018)

The rap game's Shang Tsung


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2018)

Aye Mang

You can't blame him for seeing someone do something, and just happening to do it better than them


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2018)

Drake has ghostwriters no? What's the deal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Drake has ghostwriters no? What's the deal?


Not only does he has multiple writers helping him write music..but he takes the flows and cadences of other rappers-- something rappers like Tory Lanes and XXX has expressed anger at him for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello, I usually just lurk this thread rather than posting in it but I'm just wondering if someone can confirm for me that this is as bad as I think it is? New York radio is still gassing Remy telling her this is fine, and... maybe I'm the one who's wrong?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Hello, I usually just lurk this thread rather than posting in it but I'm just wondering if someone can confirm for me that this is as bad as I think it is? New York radio is still gassing Remy telling her this is fine, and... maybe I'm the one who's wrong?


It's ok..has that early '00 feel..doesn't sound like a hit though.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's ok..has that early '00 feel..doesn't sound like a hit though.



Does it not sound to you like her flow is really off? Especially around 30 seconds


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not only does he has multiple writers helping him write music..but he takes the flows and cadences of other rappers-- something rappers like Tory Lanes and XXX has expressed anger at him for.


Tory Lanez is literally Rap's emodiment of Ditto

He has no right to be mad at anyone for copying anything

And Drake been using the broken syllable flow since Digital Dash, which came out before Look at Me.


----------



## Juub (Jan 23, 2018)

Anybody can recommend some good non-American rap? I mostly listen to North American and French rap but would like to broaden my repertoire. My brother recommended me Dizee Rascal and Wretch 32. I really, really enjoy Boom Bap and am a sucker for turntable scratching and Primo's beats if that can help. Huge Pac and Eminem fan too. Really listen to anything that's good though.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 24, 2018)

Juub said:


> Anybody can recommend some good non-American rap? I mostly listen to North American and French rap but would like to broaden my repertoire. My brother recommended me Dizee Rascal and Wretch 32. I really, really enjoy Boom Bap and am a sucker for turntable scratching and Primo's beats if that can help. Huge Pac and Eminem fan too. Really listen to anything that's good though.


Germany has a thriving rap scene.  Start scrolling through the playlists on youtube, you'll probably find some shit you like.

Mainstream vibes:

Underground vibes:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Tory Lanez is literally Rap's emodiment of Ditto
> 
> He has no right to be mad at anyone for copying anything



Stick to R&B

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Itachі (Jan 24, 2018)

don't like this track that much but i think the message is interesting. how many artists these days do you think are fake?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 24, 2018)

Juub said:


> Anybody can recommend some good non-American rap? I mostly listen to North American and French rap but would like to broaden my repertoire. My brother recommended me Dizee Rascal and Wretch 32. I really, really enjoy Boom Bap and am a sucker for turntable scratching and Primo's beats if that can help. Huge Pac and Eminem fan too. Really listen to anything that's good though.


There's a lot of good English hip-hop out there. I'll post some links later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2018)

It's funny how Pierre was out here bitching about Gummo not being his track after 6ix9ine got falsely accused of sexual misconduct around minors, and now he's claiming that he's getting 75% of its royalties.

Now all of a sudden a bunch of his fans are out here talking about how the beat is why Gummo is a banger, and not the ignorant screaming from 6ix9ine especially the blicky got a stiffy line and "uh" flow.

Pierre has only made like one sick beat and that's Magnolia. 

40 > Boi 1da > Murda > Metro > Southside > Young Chop > insert obscure producer > Pierre


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sansa said:


> It's funny how Pierre was out here bitching about Gummo not being his track after 6ix9ine got falsely accused of sexual misconduct around minors, and now he's claiming that he's getting 75% of its royalties.
> 
> Now all of a sudden a bunch of his fans are out here talking about how the beat is why Gummo is a banger, and not the ignorant screaming from 6ix9ine especially the blicky got a stiffy line and "uh" flow.
> 
> ...


I just gained +12 IQ points reading this post


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I just gained +12 IQ points reading this post


That's IQ points in VRchat stats right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2018)

I tried listening to this new migos album but tapped out by track 3.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 26, 2018)

Walk it, Talk it is so unbelievably fucking bad that Drake's mercurial verse can't even save it.

The hook makes me want to become roadkill on I-95.


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I tried listening to this new migos album but tapped out by track 3.



I try to listen to Migos, I just can't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2018)

EJ said:


> I try to listen to Migos, I just can't.


Yeah I don't get the hype--even going by mumble rap standards...

One person say a short bar while the other two make dog noises..Is this how they're "changing hiphop"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I don't get the hype--even going by mumble rap standards...
> 
> One person say a short bar while the other two make dog noises..Is this how they're "changing hiphop"?



You got any artist to suggest to a brotha

I've been trying to find new artist through Youtube and Spotify but I'm not finding any luck. Some people roll their eyes when I tell em this but you can find some nice artist on Sound Cloud now. IDK what the hell happened on there, but the instrumentals, and the diversity with lyrical content is amazing.

But it's also easy as hell to find some trash as well lol.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2018)

@Juub this is old-school English rap, MCD:


Roots Manuva:


Blak Twang:


Skinnyman:


Chester P:


Fast-forward to the present, and you've got a lot of rappers coming out now who are in some cases marketed as 'grime' or in some cases even call themselves grime, but anyone who likes hip-hop is gonna like their sound to be honest. Here are a few:

Avelino:


K Koke:


Kamakaze & Eyez:


Dave:


AJ Tracey:


It goes on and on to be honest, pay attention to UK grime/rap and you're sure to find someone you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 28, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I don't get the hype--even going by mumble rap standards...
> 
> One person say a short bar while the other two make dog noises..Is this how they're "changing hiphop"?



Don't forget the "Migos flow" 

Aka the same exact flow Memphis rappers were using 25 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2018)

EJ said:


> You got any artist to suggest to a brotha
> 
> I've been trying to find new artist through Youtube and Spotify but I'm not finding any luck. Some people roll their eyes when I tell em this but you can find some nice artist on Sound Cloud now. IDK what the hell happened on there, but the instrumentals, and the diversity with lyrical content is amazing.
> 
> But it's also easy as hell to find some trash as well lol.


Lately I've been going ham on Milo quite a bit. His tracks sometimes hinges on the experimental side but they're almost always interesting.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lately I've been going ham on Milo quite a bit. His tracks sometimes hinges on the experimental side but they're almost always interesting.



Thanks, I can't view the video now but I will in the future. What's the title?

You listen to Ski Mask?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Kisame (Jan 30, 2018)

What do you guys think of Migos' Culture II?

Pretty repetitive imo, but that Emoji A Chain track is fire.


----------



## Soca (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 31, 2018)

This would be so much better without the vocal pitch change but fair use op


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 2, 2018)

Abel  no one consistently gives quality like him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2018)

6ix side fire is now added to the soundtrack

Weeknd went fucking insane with those soulful lyrics

And Kendrick had some crisp as fuck lines dropped

God damn

This is gonna hopefully be the movie outro song


----------



## Shuma (Feb 3, 2018)

That was a damn good track with weekend and Kendrick. Kendrick's been killing it


----------



## Sansa (Feb 3, 2018)

Fuck Kendrick, but Abel was flames


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2018)

Because he came after his boo drake.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2018)

Sansa in ironic good hip hop meme account, it's just the schtick.


----------



## Shuma (Feb 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I don't get the hype--even going by mumble rap standards...
> 
> One person say a short bar while the other two make dog noises..Is this how they're "changing hiphop"?



Pretty much. I think it's a shame  but I guess it's all subjective


----------



## mali (Feb 8, 2018)

PGLTM was THE rap album of 2017. do NOT @ me.


----------



## Soca (Feb 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

Just finished listening to the Black Panther soundtrack.

*Bangers tier:*
X
Big Shot
Seasons


*whatareyoudoingfuture tier:*
King's Dead

*Decent tier:*
All the Stars
Pray For Me
Paramedic!
I Am

*garbage tier:*
Opps
Bloody Waters

Made a garbage tier because I wasn't expecting Ab-Soul and Vince Staples to come off their recording hiatuses to give me that garbage.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Speaking of Kendrick, I think this will always be my favourite track by him.


----------



## Soca (Feb 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Just finished listening to the Black Panther soundtrack.
> 
> *Bangers tier:*
> X
> ...


Big shot above Bloody Waters?


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Big shot above Bloody Waters?


Yes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


>



Gotta be honest..

The Ways is the best track on here. Everything else outside of 2 or 3 others sounds generic and overproduced to me.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2018)

this make me wanna rob a liquor store and then slap my mama after she ask why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2018)

whenever I listen to Khalid make me wanna slump in a lazy boi and never get up while high on banana kush and some heron


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2018)

moo latte too slept orn.


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hook me up with more of shit like this 

I miss it


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hook me up with more of shit like this
> 
> I miss it



This year is the 25th aniversary of the Wu, so I expect them to drop some more gems like this


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mυgen said:


> This year is the 25th aniversary of the Wu, so I expect them to drop some more gems like this


They fell off though so I gotta do a lil digging


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> *They fell off though *so I gotta do a lil digging


You sure brudda?


----------



## Kai (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 22, 2018)

ain't been to this thread in years. Victory Lap brought me back


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2018)

banga, our resident hip-hop zeitgeist theorist.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 2, 2018)

Metro at his best really has some beats. Outside of London on da Track, he probably has more of my favourite production out of any producer of the last few years ahead of El-P and Madlib. Lil Ugly Mane, MWMI, and Clams Casino got some bangers too. Honestly the best production in hip hop in recent years has been encouraging to see.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 2, 2018)

oh shit they got ric flair in the music video 

that's wassup

yeah ric flair drip slaps something fierce


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2018)

Rick Ross hospitalized


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2018)

Apparently it was cardiac arrest and he is on life support


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 2, 2018)

Sad shit, I just read this on Instagram.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2018)

That 69 guy who's practically  begging for a bullet between his eyebrows is gonna outlive Rick Ross?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## mali (Mar 3, 2018)

im convinced fifty is a dark spirit who feeds off of negative energy.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2018)

Mali said:


> im convinced fifty is a dark spirit who feeds off of negative energy.


No one cares about 50 unless he's doing hoe shit, so he just does hoe shit all the time and makes himself less and less likeable to stay relevant.

Sort of like Bow Wow or Soulja Boy or Rico Rekklezz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> No one cares about 50 unless he's doing hoe shit, so he just does hoe shit all the time and makes himself less and less likeable to stay relevant.
> 
> Sort of like Bow Wow or Soulja Boy or Rico Rekklezz


But unlike those guys..people actually applaud fifty for it. 

But you're kinda wrong since 50 has always been on that monkey shit even when he was the top rapper in the game. He actually toned down.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2018)

Mali said:


> im convinced fifty is a dark spirit who feeds off of negative energy.


Is this post because of This?


----------



## mali (Mar 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> No one cares about 50 unless he's doing hoe shit, so he just does hoe shit all the time and makes himself less and less likeable to stay relevant.
> 
> Sort of like Bow Wow or Soulja Boy or Rico Rekklezz



i hear you but i have to disagree to an extent. fif, minus the online trolling, could've ridden off of the respect and adoration gained through the peak of his career much like jay z but to a lesser degree. he would release his painfully average work every odd year or so, much like jay, and people would still bite down and hold onto the image they had of him from when they were younger.



Mider T said:


> Is this post because of This?


yes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2018)

COCAINE FOR MY BREAKFAST
HOLD THAT PISTOL AMBIDEXTROUS
YUH

PUSSY BOI TALK WRECKLESS
HE MIGHT END UP ON A STRETCHER
YUH

FUCK 
WITH
MY
SET
YOU GET WET
LIKE A 
PUSSY

YUH

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## mali (Mar 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>


hip hop head news anchors. the only redeeming aspect of america

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 4, 2018)

Rick Ross ended the beef with this ether two years ago: 


> “At this point, my relationship with Curtis is really amusing, due to the fact that I’m the biggest L he ever took. I’m still enjoying life. My kids love me. I’m blessed. And when it comes to Curtis, it’s just unfortunate. I’m not happy that his boxing company went under. I’m not happy that his clothing company went under. I’m not happy his record label went under. I’m not happy that he went bankrupt. I’m not happy that he doesn’t have a relationship with his son. That’s not something to be happy about. But to see him parading around, still able to hold his head up every day, with all of that weighing on him — that makes me happy. I admire him for being able to hold his head up in a city that has revoked all of his passes. We’ve had a quite enjoyable past, and I still smile when I see him.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mali (Mar 4, 2018)

the shade of it all.


----------



## Itachі (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Mar 6, 2018)

m9 really came through last year


----------



## LayZ (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Rick Ross ended the beef with this ether two years ago:


Really this is this best way to burn people like 50.

Just tell them they're doing a good job coping with being such a piece of shit and let them get mad while you feign taking a moral high road.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 8, 2018)

Shuffling through Royce's old shit.


----------



## mali (Mar 9, 2018)

frenchie is the real bricksquad mvp


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2018)

This generation of rappers grew up listening to YMCMB and 1017 Bricksquad. 

It's a stupid question to ask to someone of that age because the chances of them actually being invested in songs/artists from that era are low. Mainstream rap now is nothing like mainstream rap then. They have nothing in common with artists from Tupac's era besides being artists in the same genre, and even then the music is completely different. 

People who get mad at lil xan for saying he's uninterested in Pac's music are irrational. 
When are we going to stop saying people who don't automatically get on their hands and knees and praise Pac and Biggie don't belong in hop hop? Not saying Pac and Biggie aren't 2 of the greatest to ever do it, but seriously when is this shit gonna stop?  I sit in this thread and see you guys rave about Wu Tang etc and I don't reply because Wu Tang and them don't interest me. Ya'll grew up on Wu Tang's sound and I didn't, Waka and them grew up on Pac's sound and Xan didn't.

What's so had to understand about that?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2018)

It's because he isn't a rapper.  Whatever it is, it isn't hip hop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2018)

Lol Yachty new album

Logic new album


Vince Staples new track


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2018)

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/craig-mack-flava-in-ya-ear-rapper-dead-at-46-w517820

RIP Craig Mack

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

Xxxtentacion's new album isn't bad-- it's obvious he's far ahead of his dread headed peers in terms of skill and versatility . But his "Parents dont understand me" content has gotten old. Don't think I can take another album of that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2018)

Yeah isn't he a grown man now?  Needs to get out of his teenage wasteland.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

Yeah 20. Which is still childlike by today's standards; but c'mon, it's about time he shown some growth.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 21, 2018)

Are you mad!!!



BADMAN business @Mali

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Are you mad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> BADMAN business @Mali


the crud is on 1000% and the bop is on beat. 

the south east needed this after the novelist one ().

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shuma (Mar 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol Yachty new album
> 
> *Logic new album*
> 
> ...



Hallelujah, Everybody, America, Black spiderman ect...

Logic can be corny, but come on. There were some good tracks on it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2018)

Shuma said:


> Hallelujah, Everybody, America, Black spiderman ect...
> 
> Logic can be corny, but come on. There were some good tracks on it


I honestly haven't heard the album. I liked Logic during the early mixtape stage of his career. But his last 2 projects kinda turned me away from him. 

And yeah I find his style and how he comes off pretty lame as well.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2018)

I fall apart is actually a banger


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2018)

yee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 25, 2018)

The World said:


> yee




2 legends so I knew it was gonna be hot but I actually had to stop it 1 minute in. Need to hook this up to the system.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 25, 2018)

FLAMES.. goddammit. These man always come through.


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2018)

"grew up on that cash money so i stunt a lot" boiii


"im a bronx bomber that luh to tote the nine llama, i get it poppin and thats word to ma mama"


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2018)

erictheking said:


> 2 legends so I knew it was gonna be hot but I actually had to stop it 1 minute in. Need to hook this up to the system.



this shit still bangs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2018)

The World said:


> this shit still bangs


I don't know what's a better indicator if this Video's age..the cars..fashion..or the fact that it was okay to show a girl giving you fellatio in a music video.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shuma (Mar 26, 2018)

Special jim's life sucks


----------



## LayZ (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2018)

The World said:


> this shit still bangs


This shit bangs so hard 

44s im tippin, wood grain im gripping

I got the internet going nuts


----------



## Itachі (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TaoCS (Mar 29, 2018)

I know this is not the typical stuff posted here but A milli is a classic in my opinion and I would love it if you guys checked  out my Naruto version and told me what you thought! Thanks for even reading this.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2018)

Where is the slap option:/


----------



## mali (Mar 29, 2018)

ritalin flow hours

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2018)

Chitterling flow hours


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 30, 2018)

The most underrated Nas song ever and one of the best hip-hop songs ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Mar 31, 2018)

X gon give it to ya really gonna get him off that sentence


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2018)

Listened to Gumbo today and some of the Breakfast club interview (now at 7mill views).

Probably the last time I do either .

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## mali (Mar 31, 2018)

depressed goon hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Listened to Gumbo today and some of the Breakfast club interview (now at 7mill views).
> 
> Probably the last time I do either .


Don't know about gumbo, but that interview was entertaining as fuck.  It had a unique back and forth between interviewer and interviewee throughout .

Don't think I ever seen someone take control away from Charlamagne..


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2018)

What interview?


----------



## Sequester (Mar 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What interview?



I think they're referring to tekashi 6ix9ine's interview with the Breakfast club in power 105... He took control of the entire interview.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2018)

im making an executive decision and banning any and all tekashi69 talk from this thread. you have been warned my ninjas. verily.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 2, 2018)

racist thread title lolz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2018)

Song of the week!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kai (Apr 7, 2018)

Flatbush Zombies Album just dropped!! Fire Af.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2018)

Murdabeatz is really the don right now

Have you heard Nice for What's beat?

This man always produces heat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2018)

This new Drake track is wack as fuck!..and I ain't even hating.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't dig Drake's verses

But I can vibe to Murda's work on the instrumental on repeat

The beat saves that song so much

Don't really know why Aubrey pandered so hard to the strong independent woman memers


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2018)

I've really listened to the song like 20 times since it dropped and I just can't really dig it

It's one of the rare Drake songs where I just go "I don't really like this shit"


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2018)

Like, the last Drake song that I just straight up will not listen to is Signs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Don't really know why Aubrey pandered so hard to the strong independent woman memers


Because that's the current wave we're in..and riding waves is what Drake built his career on.

What happened to the "I hate calling women bitches but the bitches love it" Drake? 

Didn't He say only an album ago "Don't make me bring you back to the hood..don't make me bring you back.."

Between this and God's Plan I guess Drake's new album is gonna be about how he's the savior of mankind .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2018)

2nd verse makes me wanna do a drive by in the heart of compton


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This new Drake track is wack as fuck!..and I ain't even hating.


It ain't even a track, its just him repeat mumbling over a Lauryn Hill sample and some generic instrumentals

I legit only clicked on it because of Yara Shahidi's fine ass lips


~Gesy~ said:


> Because that's the current wave we're in..and riding waves is what Drake built his career on.
> 
> What happened to the "I hate calling women bitches but the bitches love it" Drake?
> 
> ...



He wanna be the new Yeezus + JayZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Apr 11, 2018)

this was so gassed when it came out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2018)

I love when Rappers who know they aren't actually good at producing great lyrical content, but can make a banger turn up song admit they're in it for the money and not the accolades


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2018)

In my day being a blatant sellout was frowned upon..now all these dudes are saying "IM JUST IN IT FOR TEH MONEY YALL!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2018)

Sigh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sigh


Dudes need to leave Tupac alone. Let the man retire in Cuba in peace.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2018)

ESKETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2018)

Not rap but classic as fuck

Kartel is still the don imo


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2018)

Esskeetit is actually a fucking banger


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2018)

damn lil pumpy really the hottest in the game


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 16, 2018)

Does anyone watch the Joe Budden Podcast?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> Does anyone watch the Joe Budden Podcast?


I do


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 16, 2018)

They be talking about real shit on his podcast. Joe totally called Cardi getting prego months ago


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> They be talking about real shit on his podcast. Joe totally called Cardi getting prego months ago


Man, that wasn't even a shocking revelation. TMZ called that shit a while ago as well. Her outfits went from slutty to conservative  in the span of months!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2018)

Kendrick Lamar becomes the first rapper to win a Pulitzer prize.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2018)

Odd that it was for Damn and not TPAB.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2018)

My boy Akademiks finna soon drop the hottest mixtape of 2018.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 16, 2018)

Mannnnn fuck Ak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> Mannnnn fuck Ak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick Lamar becomes the first rapper to win a Pulitzer prize.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## mali (Apr 17, 2018)

it's a king push kind of day today.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 17, 2018)

So hyped for Cole's new shit. About time. For Your Eyes Only was weak as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 19, 2018)

Lmfaoooo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2018)

8 dollar sandals is probably gonna sell for 300. 

Anyway...


----------



## mali (Apr 20, 2018)

Nu Cole seems like it might be interesting, going off the cover at least, so feel free to plug me it if you have it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2018)

Have the album, haven't listened to it yet. Getting ready for a trip to Philly, will listen to it on the way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2018)

And now..without further ado...Blues Clues.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 20, 2018)

Listened to the Album Kevin Hart and Brackets were my two initial standouts. OverallO J killed it tho. Son'd the fuck outta the New school


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2018)

4/20 ayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2018)

I want to get my hair like J.Cole's..only problem is I'm not rich enough to look homeless.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2018)

was it really about lil pump doe?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

Lil Pump seems to think it was.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2018)

The World said:


> was it really about lil pump doe?


Lil pump dissed him to come up.

But so did Ski Mask the Slump God..Cole was specifically talking about someone black so..I'm pretty sure he's "sonning" the latter.


----------



## The World (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep in mind he doesn't even promote his shit and is rarely ever in the spotlight and yet he's still one the top 3 selling rappers in the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

COUNT IT UP COUNT IT UP COUNT IT UP COUNT IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2018)

You know..I'm still not used to seeing fit Gucci Mane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2018)

Here's some tomfoolery because I have nowhere to post the bullshit.


A bitch won the lottery this Sunday.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2018)

This is what Kanye is cosigning in 2018.


----------



## LayZ (May 3, 2018)

Album drops tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (May 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is what Kanye is cosigning in 2018.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## mali (May 6, 2018)




----------



## SternRitter (May 7, 2018)

Was about to post this, Fantastic music video imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2018)

Crazy the amount of hidden messages are in that video.

Like how some guy commits suicide in it but it went unnoticed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SternRitter (May 7, 2018)

Hard to imagine it's the same man that played Troy in community, The man has fingers in every entertainment industry atm. Seems whatever he touches becomes gold. Very happy for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SternRitter (May 7, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Crazy the amount of hidden messages are in that video.
> 
> Like how some guy commits suicide in it but it went unnoticed.



Took me a good hour to realise what you meant, Looking back at the video now it's clear as day. So many people (including myself) focused on such trivial issues, No one ever realises the bigger picture. In one 4:04 video this man exposes so many problems with America (and the world) without even breaking a sweat. Amazing talent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (May 7, 2018)

was that SZA at the end?

notice how the guns are held with care after he kills them


----------



## The World (May 7, 2018)

SternRitter said:


> Hard to imagine it's the same man that played Troy in community, The man has fingers in every entertainment industry atm. Seems whatever he touches becomes gold. Very happy for him.


I hate him

he knows how to capitalize on this shit

I want that talent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2018)

Gambino brilliant. The scene where he hits the choir is shocking.


----------



## mali (May 12, 2018)

not to be that guy™ but is the gambino video really that remarkable?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2018)

Mali said:


> not to be that guy™ but is the gambino video really that remarkable?


As far as music videos go. It might be the best we see all year.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2018)

How mad she got just proved Banks' point, what a way to lose


----------



## The World (May 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> As far as music videos go. It might be the best we see all year.


I'm just surprised I liked the young thuggers verse the best out the whole song


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2018)

The World said:


> I'm just surprised I liked the young thuggers verse the best out the whole song


THIS IS AMERICA
GUNS IN MY AREA
I GOT THE STRAP
I GOTTA CARRY 'EM

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How mad she got just proved Banks' point, what a way to lose



I think Cardi is constantly told she's not too bright and Banks attacked a weakpoint.

I do think that's part of Cardi's charm.but yeah..Banks won this feud flawlessly .


----------



## The World (May 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> THIS IS AMERICA
> GUNS IN MY AREA
> I GOT THE STRAP
> I GOTTA CARRY 'EM


good job for a comedian

You just a Black man in this world
You just a barcode, ayy
You just a big dawg, yeah
I kenneled him in the backyard


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2018)

That's wild. Sounds like the guy said to him not to deliver pizza in that area lmao.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2018)

This is huge. Drake has been dominating the boards  since the year started.


----------



## mali (May 15, 2018)

proto madlib and gibbs collab


----------



## Black Superman (May 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is huge. Drake has been dominating the boards  since the year started.


No surprise, bino been better than Drake since The Internet, the hip hop community finally catching up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2018)

Bino is more talented than Drake..yes.


Drake's success comes from how super accessible his music is. It doesn't matter if you're a 20 year old street thug or middle aged suburban white dude...pretty much all demographics vibe to his music-- which is impressive in itself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2018)

Man this shit hit harder than a drunk dad

Lil Ak has arrived to save the rap game!


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2018)

Mensa about to call Lil AK a bitch for making that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sansa (May 20, 2018)

Even if Trippie didn't fuck that lil girl, she admitted to kissing him and that's still a massive L

69 really ruining this man's life


----------



## The World (May 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't forget Trippie kissing 14 year old girls.


Isn't he only 17?

I mean when I was a senior in high school I hung out with some freshman


----------



## The World (May 21, 2018)

> I must be getting old. Are these even real people? They look like Fragle Rocks or sitcom Dinosaurs characters. They look like people created by people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2018)

The World said:


> Isn't he only 17?
> 
> I mean when I was a senior in high school I hung out with some freshman


She was 13 turning 14 at the time that they supposedly "only kissed"

A 17 almost 18 year old hanging out with a 13/14 year old is weird. She also posted a picture of him in bed while he was sleeping and promptly deleted it because she most likely knew what would happen if someone showed it to the feds.

She also gets very animated and vehemently denies going beyond kissing, even though her stories don't match up, and the way she gets instantly defensive about it tells you all you need to know.

Trippie is a p*d*p****.


----------



## The World (May 21, 2018)

Sansa said:


> She was 13 turning 14 at the time that they supposedly "only kissed"
> 
> A 17 almost 18 year old hanging out with a 13/14 year old is weird. She also posted a picture of him in bed while he was sleeping and promptly deleted it because she most likely knew what would happen if someone showed it to the feds.
> 
> ...



this girl is 15 and got popular at 14. If i was 18 in high school I'd be in them guts. 

Also I'm not sure how the video I posted is even legal


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

The World said:


> this girl is 15 and got popular at 14. If i was 18 in high school I'd be in them guts.
> 
> Also I'm not sure how the video I posted is even legal


Was nice knowing you Warudo

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## The World (May 21, 2018)

end times here


----------



## Sansa (May 21, 2018)

The beat is tough at least

but the bass is too boosted

Distorts it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2018)

The World said:


> this girl is 15 and got popular at 14. If i was 18 in high school I'd be in them guts.
> 
> Also I'm not sure how the video I posted is even legal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

Of course this was in Alabama


----------



## Mυgen (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Of course this was in Alabama




kendrick got whitey sweatin

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (May 22, 2018)

Beckys think they're safe from getting called out when it's not online


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Beckys think they're safe from getting called out when it's not online


This guy DemonDragonJ though.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2018)

smh of course it was down south


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2018)

live stream of the new pusha coming out 

Sanders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (May 24, 2018)

“It was written like Nas but it came from Quentin”

“How could you ever right these wrongs
When you don't even write your songs?”

I like Drake and all but

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2018)

Ruse said:


> “It was written like Nas but it came from Quentin”
> 
> “How could you ever right these wrongs
> When you don't even write your songs?”
> ...


I'm just now listening to that track. He's to sick with it. 

I wanna blast come back baby on my speakers but it's late as fuck lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2018)




----------



## The World (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Detective (May 25, 2018)

It is somehow magically amazing that the song you reference is no longer available. 

Meanwhile...


----------



## The World (May 26, 2018)

Detective said:


> It is somehow magically amazing that the song you reference is no longer available.
> 
> Meanwhile...



smh where was that energy for kendrick?


----------



## NO (May 26, 2018)

Why does Drake still give attention to small rappers like Push and Meek?


----------



## The World (May 26, 2018)

cause drake a pop star

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruse (May 26, 2018)

Wasn’t expecting drake to reply so quick


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2018)

Damn this might have even more embarrassing than 4PM in Calabasas.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Why does Drake still give attention to small rappers like Push and Meek?


While Kendrick wanted all the smoke but got nothing. . 

But you're wrong about Pusha..he's a legend in hip-hop .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

Ruse said:


> Wasn’t expecting drake to reply so quick


Eh..people have been talking about how Push  was going to diss him on the album all week..Drake was just prepared.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2018)

Lmao

That boy Pusha T need to just be quiet and keep rapping about drugs

He really can't keep getting embarrassed by Aubrey like this


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2018)

Kendrick is just another fake woke virtue signaling buffoon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Kendrick is just another fake woke virtue signaling buffoon


Who would wash Drake on some Mr.Miyagi shit.


----------



## Sansa (May 26, 2018)

I honestly don't understand how people can actually have respect for him.

Nothing he says is profound or ground breaking, everything he says is the same shit that's been regurgitated in the leftist echo chamber for years that continues to brainwash those who don't have the mental facilities to research things on their own and form their own opinion on things, and take everything at face value. 

He's part of the "If you're Black you have to vote Dem" and "Black people can do no wrong, it's all the White Devils fault" cult. 

Fuck Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

Sansa said:


> I honestly don't understand how people can actually have respect for him.
> 
> Nothing he says is profound or ground breaking, everything he says is the same shit that's been regurgitated in the leftist echo chamber for years that continues to brainwash those who don't have the mental facilities to research things on their own and form their own opinion on things, and take everything at face value.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is Drake saying that's so profound? How his stripper girlfriend is acting up at the Cheesecake Factory?

People like Kendrick cause he makes classic music that people will look back on 10..20 years from now.


----------



## Black Superman (May 27, 2018)

Rather listen to Gambino than Drake or Kendrick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> Rather listen to Gambino than Drake or Kendrick.


I'd agree but Gambino doesn't release enough stuff


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 28, 2018)

This 7-track Pusha T cut is seriously the best thing in hip-hop since Scarface's last album. 

Kanye came through  

Pusha T is better than Kendrick and Drake.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2018)

A minute into "if you know you know" and the beat already got me sweating


----------



## mali (May 29, 2018)

rappers shouldn't want it with drizzy, his pen has nakama power


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

I don't even like Drake like that but he killed Pusha.

If Push doesn't respond by Friday issa L.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't even like Drake like that but he killed Pusha.
> 
> If Push doesn't respond by Friday issa L.


And as soon as I made this post. This came out:

Sorry Push..I should've known you wouldn't disappont.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (May 29, 2018)

what's this about 40 being "sic-sic-sick" or is that just a regular rap diss reach :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

Man.. shit got real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (May 29, 2018)

The disrespect..... I love it 

It’s gonna be a long summer


----------



## mali (May 29, 2018)

lmao he said "these are his truths" im done.


----------



## Ruse (May 29, 2018)

Those pics are real?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

@Sansa 

IS THIS YOUR KING?

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (May 29, 2018)

ovo 40 bent over like he 80 tick tick tick 


~Gesy~ said:


> And as soon as I made this post. This came out:
> 
> Sorry Push..I should've known you wouldn't disappont.


That's what you get for doubting the king 

Bro he said he's gonna take it slow too 

Drake better not respond


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Sansa
> 
> IS THIS YOUR KING?
> 
> *Link Removed*


Wait didn't that shot paralyze him?  Why was he still using his knees?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

LOVE THAT BABY 
RESPECT THAT GIRL
FORGET SHE'S A PORNSTAR
 LET HER BE IN YOUR WORLD.


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2018)

Pusha stop

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (May 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> LOVE THAT BABY
> RESPECT THAT GIRL
> FORGET SHE'S A PORNSTAR
> LET HER BE IN YOUR WORLD.


He timed the



perfectly at the end of that verse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Black Superman (May 29, 2018)

Mali said:


> rappers shouldn't want it with drizzy, his pen has nakama power


Pusha Thanos just snapped his fingers, Drake shoulda went for the head. Push definitely bodied Drake. This is how you do it, he took his time and built a case like a prosecutor.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2018)

Tfw drake woke up feeeling good about himself in the morning


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2018)

What was the initial Drake song?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What was the initial Drake song?


Duppy freestyle?


----------



## Soca (May 29, 2018)

surgical summer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> LOVE THAT BABY
> RESPECT THAT GIRL
> FORGET SHE'S A PORNSTAR
> LET HER BE IN YOUR WORLD.


These hoes ain't loyal... Drake....


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2018)

Drake is going to body slam this fool 

Boi-1da and/or 40 already on the production

His head is in the beam

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is this bait? I refuse to believe you're intentionally trying to be this wrong.


Name a single Kendrick Lamar song that is on the level of Purple Rain or Sweet Home Alabama.
Beyonce doesn't have a song that has the stature of a Purple Rain and ya'll call her the Queen.


> Why bring J.Cole into this?


lmao


----------



## Black Superman (May 30, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Drake is going to body slam this fool
> 
> Boi-1da and/or 40 already on the production
> 
> His head is in the beam


No, he's lost already. Pusha T is not Meek, he's been preparing to fade Drake and done his homework, this is a no win for Drake, this shit is chess not checkers.


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2018)

Anyway, Drake no longer has a reason to hold back, and he's going to lyrically annihilate him before Monday.

Most likely on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The World (May 30, 2018)

noooooooooooooo


----------



## The World (May 30, 2018)

@Sansa

is that yo man's on the left???


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Anyway, Drake no longer has a reason to hold back, and he's going to lyrically annihilate him before Monday.
> 
> Most likely on Friday/Saturday.


If Drake doesn't respond this weekend imma beat off to his girl's Porn collection.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Lmao
> 
> That boy Pusha T need to just be quiet and keep rapping about drugs
> 
> He really can't keep getting embarrassed by Aubrey like this


This didn't age well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## U mad bro (May 30, 2018)

Pusha firing bullets in gentrified 2018 hip hop neighborhood. The neighborhood hasn't seen this type of crime in a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Pusha firing bullets in gentrified 2018 hip hop neighborhood. The neighborhood hasn't seen this type of crime in a while.


Spitting out these type of bars used to cost people their lives...


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2018)

I'm not sure how the song will age if the kid accusation is bullshit.


----------



## Sansa (May 30, 2018)

Forgot to link the origin on the Black clothing line



Also, if Sophie actually thought Drake was her child's father, she would've requested him to take a paternity test in court.

He's legally obligated to take one if she takes it to a Judge, but she never did and she stopped talking about it once people really started pressing her for proof of her allegations.

Pusha T really just took advantage of dumb/lazy people who're going to accept everything said at face value and not try to determine whether or not he's firing blanks.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2018)

damn sansa on that spin

woof


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Forgot to link the origin on the Black clothing line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or ..they just decided to settle things outside of court to protect Drake's reputation.I don't think you can call people lazy  If your only defense is deniabilty .

I have heard stories of Drake's baby having an upcoming clothing line and a nursery being built in one of his mansions. But we'll know for sure soon enough now that Pusha's pressing him on it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

Crazy how rap beef is so similar to lunchroom table arguments one would have back in the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

Good point. Pusha derailed the album rollout. Drake shoulda stayed quiet and allowed the Sansas of the world call Push old and washed up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 30, 2018)

Damn this beef got real as fuck


----------



## Zef (May 30, 2018)

Can't see how Drake can respond to this. 

Push attacked him from so many angles that even if Drake responded most of his time would be spent trying to explain away Pusha's accusations rather then firing shots back.

Fr, fr he needs to fight Push or hire some goons for the disrespect he got.
Ain't no way I would let someone air out all my business, and mock my sick friend and get away with it.


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2018)

Push  Put in some fucking work my lord.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

Sansa said:


> It’s funny because this is the biggest moment of his career


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 30, 2018)

The way Drake has to respond to this, he has to defend himself, reply to the accusation, and dish pusha simultaneously.

Legit don't know if  he can pull a good enough clap back for this. And it sounds like Pusha is already ready for another round after this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> The way Drake has to respond to this, he has to defend himself, reply to the accusation, and dish pusha simultaneously.
> 
> Legit don't know if  he can pull a good enough clap back for this. And it sounds like Pusha is already ready for another round after this.


What can Drake even say that's juicier than "yo father never claimed your momma..you got a whore pregnant (better take care of that kid tho) and your bestie is dying."


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2018)

erictheking said:


> This 7-track Pusha T cut is seriously the best thing in hip-hop since Scarface's last album.
> 
> Kanye came through
> 
> Pusha T is better than Kendrick and Drake.



Best since Gibbs/Madlib's Pinata, imo.

Hell Hath No Fury
Daytona
King Push - Darkest Before Dawn: The Prelude
Lord Willin'
We Got It 4 Cheap Vol. 2
My Name Is My Name

Only a few other rappers have a body of work like that comprised of solo, duo, and posse cuts.

What is funny about Drake criticizing Pusha's status/age in the game, is that Daytona has been getting more favourable reviews than anything he has ever done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 30, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> What can Drake even say that's juicier than "yo father never claimed your momma..you got a whore pregnant (better take care of that kid tho) and your bestie is dying."



Yeah Pusha was a little out of line with those 40 bars


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 30, 2018)

Push just saved hip-hop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 30, 2018)

Too early to know for sure. But have you guys noticed something?

Old School vs Drake
New School vs Cole
No One wants smoke with Kendrick though.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 30, 2018)

Btw gesy i'm scrolling through this thread for only 5 minutes and i'm already catching you engaging in some suspect pedo shit. Smfh 

@Rukia @Detective

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Btw gesy i'm scrolling through this thread for only 5 minutes and i'm already catching you engaging in some suspect pedo shit. Smfh
> 
> @Rukia @Detective



What the fuck, @~Gesy~  !?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (May 30, 2018)

i feel sorry for 40. hes basically ricky in this situation. he didnt deserve that, not on world MS day


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2018)

erictheking said:


> Push just saved hip-hop.


Rap isn't what it use to be, my friend thinks Pusha is better than Eminem just because how hard he dissed drake.


----------



## NO (May 31, 2018)

Can't wait for Drake's reply to Story of Adidon. Drake dumpstered Meek and I expect him to dumpster Push too.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Can't wait for Drake's reply to Story of Adidon. Drake dumpstered Meek and I expect him to dumpster Push too.


 Push can actually rap though... He's a great lyricist and has been waiting to smack Drake for years now. This is a different beast for Drake to deal with.


----------



## NO (May 31, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Push can actually rap though... He's a great lyricist and has been waiting to smack Drake for years now. This is a different beast for Drake to deal with.


Who cares about lyrically gifted rappers? Drake makes bangers at the club and that’s ultimately what matters. -.-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Who cares about lyrically gifted rappers? Drake makes bangers at the club and that’s ultimately what matters. -.-


I'd normally agree with this..but Push seems to have won the audience.  The club banger would have to be pretty great to change perception.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

Club bangers Don't matter in a beef.  Only the diss tracks.  See Takeover vs. Ether.


----------



## Blacku (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

Still don't make it right, Aubrey.


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2018)

Damn push smacked drake so badly he got him calling timeout and writing essays

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

teddy said:


> Damn push smacked drake so badly he got him calling timeout and writing essays


Dude is copping pleas and tapping out. Pusha says he has more in the tank for him..Drake don't want that smoke!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

There _has to be_ a mole in the OVO camp feeding Push info.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Who cares about lyrically gifted rappers? Drake makes bangers at the club and that’s ultimately what matters. -.-


Not in a beef

Unless u bitch made

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 31, 2018)

She don't even got no videos getting fucked. Just showing of the goods. It's not that bad tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Not in a beef
> 
> Unless u bitch made


I dunno..I don't think there's anything Meek could say to counteract "Back to Back".

Push Is smart enough to know Drake will always have homecourt advantage in beefs ,so he's instead forcing him to play defense.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2018)

Only way to counter I think is to find some dirt equally as bad or worse on Pusha T.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 31, 2018)

I mean but even if Drake does, will the culture really care? Pusha isn't as recognizable of a household name as Drake. So only the people really tuning in will care.

If Drake claps back without surgical precision, Pusha will end him in his next song.


----------



## U mad bro (May 31, 2018)

The shit is funny because there is plenty of rounds left in Push clip. Drake has been doing suspect shit. All of that shit has been said by rappers whose voice wasn't strong enough to be heard. Drake refused to acknowledge them so nobody heard it. Push is different he has a big enough following that his bars can be heard.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

Drake is like the perfect balance between corny and Pop star (no I won't say rap star) that he won't take an L, but he will take an l (lower case).  Sorry Aubs but people with T as their second name are out of your league.

Example:
<--


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude is copping pleas and tapping out. Pusha says he has more in the tank for him..Drake don't want that smoke!


For real got this boy talking about "i had a black friend back then"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (May 31, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Not in a beef
> 
> Unless u bitch made


Drake can easily show up Push with a banger. It doesn’t even have to be a banger, just melodic and shady enough that it wins the audience with clever rhymes. See Back to Back and Charged Up. 

The point is, Push is probably a better rapper in all technical aspects, but Drake can still body him if he orchestrates his reply correctly.


----------



## U mad bro (May 31, 2018)

Drake Says He Only Experienced Racism After Coming to America After Fame: ‘I Never Really Notice Color

“I always had friends from all different backgrounds, all different walks of life, we all get along,” Drake told the radio host. “I never really notice color, religion. We don’t live like that. There’s not that much segregation in Canada, especially in Toronto. It’s a cultural mosaic. You don’t ever develop hate.”

The first time I really experienced [racism] was when I got famous and went to America and people would challenge me like I don’t understand how it works or like, ‘Oh, you’re Canadian. You’ll never understand the Black American struggle,'” he said. “That was the first time I had ever gotten challenged. If I ever feel like an outsider it’s usually because I’m not American.”




Damn Drake it was better saying nothing. Now you getting caught fighting against yourself. He played himself with this one lol. Nevermind the fact Drake has never been vocal about any black issue at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2018)

I don't know. Think Push might have a "Shether" level diss ready for Drake. 

No amount of melody will ever mask the sound of Remy shitting on Nikki's entire life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mυgen (May 31, 2018)

Drake thinking Pusha would just roll over and bend like Meek, he was sadly mistaken

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Black Superman (May 31, 2018)

teddy said:


> Damn push smacked drake so badly he got him calling timeout and writing essays


Drake got turned into Twitter fingers. Just vulgar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Superman (May 31, 2018)

Jesus! Drake Lawst


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 31, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> Jesus! Drake Lawst


I already thought this could be the most powerful rap diss of all time, but if this is true, there can be no doubt. The most successful rapper in the game's life has been turned upside-down. Literally.

Drake better start making a different genre of music immediately. He doesn't have the bone structure to compete at this level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Drake can easily show up Push with a banger. It doesn’t even have to be a banger, just melodic and shady enough that it wins the audience with clever rhymes. See Back to Back and Charged Up.
> 
> The point is, Push is probably a better rapper in all technical aspects, but Drake can still body him if he orchestrates his reply correctly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Drake Says He Only Experienced Racism After Coming to America After Fame: ‘I Never Really Notice Color
> 
> “I always had friends from all different backgrounds, all different walks of life, we all get along,” Drake told the radio host. “I never really notice color, religion. We don’t live like that. There’s not that much segregation in Canada, especially in Toronto. It’s a cultural mosaic. You don’t ever develop hate.”
> 
> ...


@afgpride


----------



## ~VK~ (May 31, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> Jesus! Drake Lawst




On another note she should be glad the baby wasn't james harden's otherwise the baby would have a high chance of inheriting the choke gene and choked on its umbilical cord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Superman (May 31, 2018)

Push needs to reach out to Meek for a feature on the next diss

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> The shit is funny because there is plenty of rounds left in Push clip. Drake has been doing suspect shit. All of that shit has been said by rappers whose voice wasn't strong enough to be heard. Drake refused to acknowledge them so nobody heard it. Push is different he has a big enough following that his bars can be heard.


I think it has more to do with Push saying newsworthy shit .  Most people barely knew who Push was before this.

He exposed one of the top artist in music (not just rap) for having a secret love child-- that would've turned heads no matter who he was.

That said, I am happy to see that this beef seemed to have reignited his career so to speak. To the victor goes the spoils, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

Kanye drops tomorrow as well, I think. But I don't know if I can support that man.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 31, 2018)

Mannn fuck Coonye

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Drake can easily show up Push with a banger. It doesn’t even have to be a banger, just melodic and shady enough that it wins the audience with clever rhymes. See Back to Back and Charged Up.
> 
> The point is, Push is probably a better rapper in all technical aspects, but Drake can still body him if he orchestrates his reply correctly.


Not after all the shit that's come out the last two days lmao


----------



## NO (May 31, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Not after all the shit that's come out the last two days lmao


I mean, I’m just thinking of the best case scenario. 

Drake drops a track saying he ain’t the dad, villainizes Push for taking a dig at multiple sclerosis victims, and then uses an embarrassing photo of Push as the track art. 

Drake has a way back.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 31, 2018)

It's his kid tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (May 31, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> villainizes Push for taking a dig at multiple sclerosis victims,


Do you know how lame it would be for Drake to complain about how mean another rapper is being?


----------



## NO (May 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do you know how lame it would be for Drake to complain about how mean another rapper is being?


40 had nothing to do with this beef.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Superman (May 31, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> It's his kid tho


Kids die everyday b, pull your skirt down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NO (May 31, 2018)

~Avant~ said:


> It's his kid tho


We sure about this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> We sure about this?


Yeah..Im hearing Drake was going to reveal him in his new album along with an Adidas deal .

But Pusha fucked everything up for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> Kids die everyday b, pull your skirt down.


Saw that edit.


----------



## Black Superman (May 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah..Im hearing Drake was going to reveal him in his new album along with an Adidas deal .
> 
> But Pusha fucked everything up for him.


That's what makes this the greatest diss track in hip hop imo. Not only did he go for his soul, he hit up them pockets and threw a big wrench in Drake's plan with addidas, it effective on so many levels. No doubt about it, this song has caused permanent damage to the man's brand, we still don't the true extent of the damages incurred. People joked about Drake needing to go the gangster route on Push for all he did, but I can see Drake wanting to put hands on T.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> I can see Drake wanting to put hands on T.


PLEASE DON'T COME FOR MY NECK AUBS


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> Push needs to reach out to Meek for a feature on the next diss


 Na, Push got this. Meek is weak to have lost to this clown.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 1, 2018)

Drake has 100k out for info on Push. This shit is over  If he had anything he would not be looking for info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 1, 2018)

I want somebody to make a picture of Thanos with Pusha T's face using the guantlet to hold a mic with Drake turning into sprinkles with the words Pusha Thanos with the word PUSHA a different color for each of the stones

Can somebody do that for me please?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2018)

Ye's album Ye came out today.  But why an album party in Jackson Hole, Wyoming?


----------



## Ruse (Jun 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> 40 had nothing to do with this beef.



Neither did Push’s fiancé

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 1, 2018)

Ruse said:


> Neither did Push’s fiancé



Drake mentioned Pusha's producer so it's oinly fair Pusha mentions his


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2018)

It's over..If you're looking for something it means you ain't got nothing.

Drake is Popa Doc in 8 mile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> There _has to be_ a mole in the OVO camp feeding Push info.


Asap Rocky spilled the beans on Sophie


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2018)

still gon skeet on ur daughter YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NO (Jun 2, 2018)

Why are there so many Drake haters on NF all of a sudden? Lmao. 

Drake hasn’t even clapped Push back yet. We’re still dealing with rumors at this point, Drake needs to confirm he’s the father before we can call this a massive L. Wait for his reply before you start talking all that shit on the 6 God. 

Drake could potentially make massive profits off all this and get the last laugh if Push didn’t have his facts straight. 

I mean, have you guys even listened to Billie Jean by Michael Jackson? Imagine Drake dropping the triple platinum hip hop version of that shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 2, 2018)

Daytona is way better than Kanye's album. His writing just isn't the same when guys like Rhymefest, Push, Lupe, Cyhi, etc. aren't "assisting" in the writing process, lol. It was interesting to see how Push answered the ghost-writing question about him writing for Kanye from the Funkmaster Flex interview. Very telling how few writers were credited on this one, and how mediocre it is lyrically. Black Thought's EP is better, imo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> Asap Rocky spilled the beans on Sophie


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>



Bars!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

I thought I was the only one who read this as rap lyrics .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought I was the only one who read this as rap lyrics .



Well I rhyme so I naturally see the rhythm in things


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

This comes a day after 69 told Chief and his crew that if they don't kill him in 48 hours, they pussy.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This comes a day after 69 told Chief and his crew that if they don't kill him in 48 hours, they pussy.


GET THE CHOPPA GET THE CLIPS


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This comes a day after 69 told Chief and his crew that if they don't kill him in 48 hours, they pussy.


Calling this the pusha effect. He brought the dark corners of hip hop back to life lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> Calling this the pusha effect. He brought the dark corners of hip hop back to life lol.


90s rap is back!


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2018)

not until we see bodies droppin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 2, 2018)

The World said:


> not until we see *famous* bodies droppin


Fixed that for you


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2018)

lmao that escalated quick.


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao that escalated quick.


XD FOH lol Drake got washed away in a wave lol


----------



## mali (Jun 2, 2018)

So, what's the deal with kanye? Everything he's dropped after yeezus has been cheeks :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

Mali said:


> So, what's the deal with kanye? Everything he's dropped after yeezus has been cheeks :/


Kardashian curse


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

I liked the album personally. I think it was cool that he revealed that he suffers from bipolar disorder and then proceed to give us an introspective (and warped) look on how he views things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2018)

TheOmega said:


> XD FOH lol Drake got washed away in a wave lol



Yeah I think this also looks a little bad on J Prince. Drake also hit low too.


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think this also looks a little bad on J Prince. Drake also hit low too.



Them intimidation tactics ain't gon phase Pusha lol


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2018)

noooooooooooooooo


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2018)

6ix9ine is for the kids.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blacku (Jun 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>



@jayjay³²


----------



## NO (Jun 3, 2018)

Black otaku said:


> @jayjay³²


Who is J Prince? Lmfao. No names trying to cash in on the Drake-Push beef.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Who is J Prince? Lmfao. No names trying to cash in on the Drake-Push beef.


Actually. J.Prince is the guy who discovered your boy back when he was rapping on MySpace. He doesn't need to "cash in" and he's trying to protect Drake's reputation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jun 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Actually. J.Prince is the guy who discovered your boy back when he was rapping on MySpace. He doesn't need to "cash in" and he's trying to protect Drake's reputation.


I've listened to enough Drake to know that he basically credits everyone for kickstarting his rap career. I mean, he credited Lil Wayne entirely at one point and later he says it was 40.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I've listened to enough Drake to know that he basically credits everyone for kickstarting his rap career. I mean, he credited Lil Wayne entirely at one point and later he says it was 40.


It was through J.Prince that Drake met Wayne. He's actually suing Cash Money for not fully paying him what they owe for discovering Drake and handing him to the label.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 4, 2018)

So Drake got told by his OG to hold the L? A man gon let another man stop him from defendin himself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2018)

He was so confident..

"Don't push me while I'm in album mode"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Jun 4, 2018)

All drake had to do was ignore infrared


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2018)

Ruse said:


> All drake had to do was ignore infrared

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Jun 4, 2018)

In other news, azealia banks is gonna come thru and revolutionise rap again with her next album. Cleanse your ears with her discog in preparation or you're anti black women .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 4, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Who is J Prince? Lmfao. No names trying to cash in on the Drake-Push beef.


J prince is one of Drake pimps. He gets a cut of all of Drake money. He seen his bitch getting beat up and told her to stay in the house until further notice. Not surprising outsiders of the culture dont know this.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## NO (Jun 4, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> J prince is one of Drake pimps. He gets a cut of all of Drake money. He seen his bitch getting beat up and told her to stay in the house until further notice. Not surprising outsiders of the culture dont know this.


Lmao. “outsiders of the culture” – my dude, you are stuck in the past. Go back to listening Tupac and Biggie (and fake drug dealers, like Push) while pop hop evolves and creates actual club music. You probably liked TPAB.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 4, 2018)

U mad bro said:


> J prince is one of Drake pimps. He gets a cut of all of Drake money. He seen his bitch getting beat up and told her to stay in the house until further notice. Not surprising outsiders of the culture dont know this.



This is facts. This is exactly what happened

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 4, 2018)

Right now is the right time for Ruby da Cherry try and take that top white rapper spot tbh.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was so confident..
> 
> "Don't push me while I'm in album mode"



"I told Weezy and Baby, 'I'ma done him for you.'"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 4, 2018)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> "I told Weezy and Baby, 'I'ma done him for you.'"


@Sansa


----------



## Juub (Jun 4, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Who is J Prince? Lmfao. No names trying to cash in on the Drake-Push beef.


> J Prince
> No name.

Come on man.


----------



## Toph (Jun 5, 2018)

Mali said:


> So, what's the deal with kanye? Everything he's dropped after yeezus has been cheeks :/



Kanye's been kind of losing his grip ever since his mother died. Kanye back in the early to mid 2000s used to be a perfectionist because he felt like he had a lot to prove. This is especially true if you look at Kanye's past, and what music used to mean to him. The desire of getting to the top, of being able to repay and provide for his mother, the anguish after she died which he used music to express, that's why his first three albums were fantastic. Music was a necessity in his life.

After MBDTF, he just stopped trying and might just be at his shallowest point yet. Kim doesn't seem to inspire him as a person like his mother did and I don't see how she could. He's got nothing to prove anymore, so he doesn't need to try as hard. He makes no effort to be liked in the eyes of the public, etc. All of this reflects in the music he puts out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 5, 2018)

Drake could very well end Pusha if he finds another culture to co-opt. My bet is he'll find out he's 1/19 Haitian and start rapping in Creole. I can already see the misguided flame emojis.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

HoroHoro said:


> Kanye's been kind of losing his grip ever since his mother died. Kanye back in the early to mid 2000s used to be a perfectionist because he felt like he had a lot to prove. This is especially true if you look at Kanye's past, and what music used to mean to him. The desire of getting to the top, of being able to repay and provide for his mother, the anguish after she died which he used music to express, that's why his first three albums were fantastic. Music was a necessity in his life.
> 
> After MBDTF, he just stopped trying and might just be at his shallowest point yet. Kim doesn't seem to inspire him as a person like his mother did and I don't see how she could. He's got nothing to prove anymore, so he doesn't need to try as hard. He makes no effort to be liked in the eyes of the public, etc. All of this reflects in the music he puts out.


What is this?  Kanye as a person has never minced words (Katrina happened before Donda West died).  Kanye as an artist has always pushed the boundaries for art's sake.  He never stated or gave off the vibe he was trying to become a rapper to be the richest or best rapper.  Hip-hop  (not just rapping) is his passion.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## mali (Jun 5, 2018)

Can't agree with emphasising an artist's struggle in relation to their art, seems a bit unethical. Once the initial contact is made with the much desired threshold of artistry (through pain) then I'd much rather trust in the artist's awareness of their own work and their rote like ability to create just off of general expertise instead of a not so positive lived experience being drawn from. Plus I'm not sure anyone but kanye himself can make a halfway accurate attempt in figuring out how much the death of his mother affected his music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

I just like how no 2 Kanye Albums sound the same..to still be this consistent this late in the game shows he's this generation's top musical creators .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I just like how no 2 Kanye Albums sound the same..to still be this consistent this late in the game shows he's this generation's top musical creators .


Ide say he's drakes prototype is all. A whole team of S class backpack rappers did his first 3 cds for him out of those 3 cds he only wrote 3 himself.
Check GLC, Lupe, phyph, common, cudi, etc then on to the next 3 push, 2chaniz, sean, chance...
He's a leech
His whole thing is controversy 
Donda died. We get it. But he doesn't express her passing like an average being in 2018. No he's yeezus kardasian....

When 444 was dropping was hov cooning it up for 5 months prior with added bullshit to measure? 

When KOD was dropping was Cole cooning it up with shinnanigans? 

What about Kendrick?

What about Royce, Styles, Push???

The man is just meme now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Ide say he's drakes prototype is all. A whole team of S class backpack rappers did his first 3 cds for him out of those 3 cds he only wrote 3 himself.
> Check GLC, Lupe, phyph, common, cudi, etc then on to the next 3 push, 2chaniz, sean, chance...


I wouldn't call him "Drake's prototype" given the fact that he has more talent than Drake and his music sound less like it was ran through an assembly line.

Rap today would sound a lot different without Kanye . Let's not act like he didn't open new lanes and created new sounds.


Gunstarvillain said:


> But he doesn't express her passing like an average being in 2018.


Because he's not a average being..he's mentally ill.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wouldn't call him "Drake's prototype" given the fact that he has more talent than Drake and his music sound less like it was ran through an assembly line.
> 
> Rap today would sound a lot different without Kanye . Let's not act like he didn't open new lanes and created new sounds.
> 
> Because he's not a average being..he's mentally ill.



I hear you and all but the young ones don't give a darn bout ye. I keep in touch with all my little cousins and I've been heavily into hiphop since 89.
The majority of these youngings regardless or not to their knowledge are replication of the full 36mafia lord infamous bonethugs but I am not even tripping. If kanye never showed up em and jay would still usher in influenced beasts like cole n kendrick no matter what.

There people like andre3000 who ye clearly fangirled his entire freshman sophomore and junior year off so no we wouldn't really miss him if he wasn't there.


But he does make better music than drake


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 5, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I hear you and all but the young ones don't give a darn bout ye. I keep in touch with all my little cousins and I've been heavily into hiphop since 89.
> The majority of these youngings regardless or not to their knowledge are replication of the full 36mafia lord infamous bonethugs but I am not even tripping. If kanye never showed up em and jay would still usher in influenced beasts like cole n kendrick no matter what.
> 
> There people like andre3000 who ye clearly fangirled his entire freshman sophomore and junior year off so no we wouldn't really miss him if he wasn't there.
> ...



J Cole Idolizes Kanye lol. College Dropout is his favorite album


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 6, 2018)

TheOmega said:


> J Cole Idolizes Kanye lol. College Dropout is his favorite album


Which was heavily overwritten by common glc and rhymefest.

Coles hbo special and the fader interview his top 3 in order em, hov, pac. But I could see why he might be influenced to do his own beats and write his own material thinking his idol does the same.


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 6, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Which was heavily overwritten by common glc and rhymefest.
> 
> Coles hbo special and the fader interview his top 3 in order em, hov, pac. But I could see why he might be influenced to do his own beats and write his own material thinking his idol does the same.




Don't matter who wrote it as far as he knows and while he was being influenced by it, all credit went to Kanye. Later on finding out that it came from others don't negate the impact that it already had


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 6, 2018)

TheOmega said:


> Don't matter who wrote it as far as he knows and while he was being influenced by it, all credit went to Kanye. Later on finding out that it came from others don't negate the impact that it already had


Tell that to drake.


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2018)

J Prince just said Drake is sitting on a diss track that would end Push and Kanye’s career.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> J Prince just said Drake is sitting on a diss track that would end Push and Kanye’s career.


 Let go, it's over breh.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 6, 2018)

Unreliable source but: 

''take all of what I'm gonna say with a grain of salt. I go to this music school out here in LA and one of my classmates grew up in LA and has a lot of industry connects. He told me a story about how the same day Kanye shaved his head and revealed the potential artwork with the surgeon, Kanye proposed to a room full of people that he was gonna name the album "Hitler" and started bigging him up and saying he was an artist too. He told me this the day Adidon dropped and today just told me that Drake caught wind of the Hitler thing and that was the career ending ingredient in the diss. He was also gonna rap about how Pusha cheated on his fiance.''

Wouldn't put it past Kanye to say something like that


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> Let go, it's over breh.


Drake hasn't lost yet.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Ruse (Jun 6, 2018)

Is that Ye/Cudi shit still dropping?



Seraphoenix said:


> Unreliable source but:
> 
> ''take all of what I'm gonna say with a grain of salt. I go to this music school out here in LA and one of my classmates grew up in LA and has a lot of industry connects. He told me a story about how the same day Kanye shaved his head and revealed the potential artwork with the surgeon, *Kanye proposed to a room full of people that he was gonna name the album "Hitler" and started bigging him up and saying he was an artist too. He told me this the day Adidon dropped and today just told me that Drake caught wind of the Hitler thing and that was the career ending ingredient in the diss*. He was also gonna rap about how Pusha cheated on his fiance.''
> 
> Wouldn't put it past Kanye to say something like that



Honesty the way rap is today dunno if that would’ve been career ending I mean damaging obviously but idk and Pusha already said to leave Ye out of it, he wants all the smoke

Assuming any of that is true of course

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LayZ (Jun 6, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> He was also gonna rap about how Pusha cheated on his fiance.'


y
Is that really a diss tho? 

That Runaway verse is one of my all time favorites and I'm pretty sure she's heard it before she accepted the ring. 

Pusha could just come back and say "She knows I write my own verses."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> J Prince just said Drake is sitting on a diss track that would end Push and Kanye’s career.


If Kanye himself couldn't sabotage his Career-- drake stand no shot. 

J also said the diss track is never coming out..so this means nothing.


Ruse said:


> Is that Ye/Cudi shit still dropping?


This Friday

It's called "Kids See Ghost"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> J also said the diss track is never coming out..so this means nothing.


You scared that it’s gonna drop and send Push into retirement?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You scared that it’s gonna drop and send Push into retirement?


You don't even believe that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blacku (Jun 6, 2018)

@jayjay³² getting desperate

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NO (Jun 6, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> You don't even believe that


I mean, I do. You guys said the same shit when Meek dropped his diss tracks, before Drake bodied him in back to back tracks. You guys are desperate for Drake to take an L.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jun 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I mean, I do. You guys said the same shit when Meek dropped his diss tracks, before Drake bodied him in back to back tracks. You guys are desperate for Drake to take an L.


By then everyone was over my roleymyroleymyroleymyroleymyroley....


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't doubt Drake has stuff he can say about Kanye, but I don't buy that he can respond to Push effectively. A lot of amusing narrative shifting (especially trying to make Drake look like some innocent victim) and attempts to ease the bleeding by Drake's PR team.

similiar paralyzing technique - CN - was untangling mokuton



> You told Sway that you thought this beef could reach 2Pac and Biggie territory. What makes you think it could go that far?
> 
> Whenever disrespect is fertilized, it can always go there. When mother, father, and others are disrespected, it can always go there. I just got a text on my phone from somebody with a threat about staying away from Pusha-T. I don’t know where it came from, but I see addresses [of people I know]. “Keep his name out of your mouth, or else.” [_J Prince scrolls through his phone and shows a text message from a number that isn’t saved as a contact._]



Lol, the fallout to this has been something else. This might go down as the GOAT diss (and Push already has Exodus 23:1 in his catalogue), depending on how Drake's career goes from here on out. It probably killed his run within the hip hop community. The casuals, media/social media people, and just general pop audience will keep bringing him the money, views, and everything, but he isn't ever going to be looked at the same from a pure rap perspective.

I knew one day all that Phonte biting (even the Minstrel Show with blackface might have some parallels), and not having the courtesy to get on a track with him, was going to get him back.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheOmega (Jun 7, 2018)

Drake wasn't ready. The fact that he was ready to pop on Meek and popped back quick to Infrared and then froze after TSOA already speaks volumes in itself LOL. Drake hit a whole wall lol.

He was rockin out with his groupie Intangibility til Pusha hit him with Color Of Truth Armament Haki and negated that shit lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2018)

@The World 

And you wonder why we attack old people?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2018)

Ye has been killing it with the production on these projects. can't wait to hear what he did for nas


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2018)

J Prince came into save Drake because he can't fight in the gutter. Pusha T hit him like how people used to rap. It can be argued that it's a smart business move.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> J Prince came into save Drake because he can't fight in the gutter. Pusha T hit him like how people used to rap. It can be argued that it's a smart business move.




Drake is too corporate and clean to take it where Pusha T wanted to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2018)

Apparently Drake doesn't want this to end and collaborated with Lil Wayne to respond.



~Gesy~ said:


> @The World
> 
> And you wonder why we attack old people?


My T can't be pushed.


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2018)

where was all this anti-drake raa raa when meek exposed him? we let drake and his writers guild run a train on meek and laughed at him after ;_;


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2018)

Mali said:


> where was all this anti-drake raa raa when meek exposed him? we let drake and his writers guild run a train on meek and laughed at him after ;_;


Meek didn't capitalize on it which caused him to lose the crowd.


----------



## mali (Jun 10, 2018)

he died for our sins you blasphemer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2018)

No wonder Kanye has been acting so wild this year...dude hasn't dropped a bad album yet after back to back to back releases! 

Excited for Nas turn this week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2018)

Not really a compliment but this is at least better than last year's.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Jun 14, 2018)

He looks like hes posing for the art heaux variant of those cut example posters in barbershops. "Number 17" headass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2018)

GOOD music owning the summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2018)

Just realized "I can't do this on my own" in God's Plan was referring to ghostwriting.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 14, 2018)

@Nataly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 14, 2018)

@Mider T 

yes

can you assist?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2018)

Avalon said:


> @Mider T
> 
> yes
> 
> can you assist?


 optimistic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2018)

Man, this Nas album sounds like it was supposed to be released 15 years ago 

The fact that Jay-Z came out with a project the same weekend made it ever the more obvious who won the long game between them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2018)

What does Jay-Z have?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2018)

The agility to adjust with the times..

And Beyonce in her prime (still don't know how he managed that one)


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The agility to adjust with the times..
> 
> And Beyonce in her prime (still don't know how he managed that one)


No I mean what project?
Also ability*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> No I mean what project?
> Also ability*


Jay-Z and Beyonce dropped a joint project called "Everything is Love" yesterday .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

It begins...thankfully they started with the wackest rapper on the list.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello, Moon!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 18, 2018)

*xxxtentacion shot in Miami, confirmed dead.*

Source:


Parallax said:


> Hello, Moon!


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

I fuck with X. This sucks


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

afgpride said:


> *xxxtentacion shot in Miami, possibly dead.*
> 
> Source:


Confirmed dead now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

This is really sad. The kid had a lot of talent and was on his way to a lot of success.

From what I last seen he was turning his life around.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't know much about him but I didn't care for his music.  RIP.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

Man..I know he's accused of some terrible shit...but people are weird for making fun of the death of a 20 year old .


----------



## Shuma (Jun 18, 2018)

Fuckin R.I.P


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2018)

For all the beef that he was in, none of them ever seemed like they were going to escalate to street violence.

I was actually just gonna scroll past the headline but then I saw it was shaderoom that posted it and not just some meme page that likes making fun of him.

That sucks, he was moving quiet for a while and then this happens out of nowhere. Rest in peace.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

Hold up...this was his last words to the public?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man..I know he's accused of some terrible shit...but people are weird for making fun of the death of a 20 year old .


I'm not sad about it but I'm not gonna laugh about it either


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hold up...this was his last words to the public?


Was this him knowing some shit was going to go down today possibly or just him saying what he usually says?

Cause he always says things like that.

Either way that's eerie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Was this him knowing some shit was going to go down today possibly or just him saying what he usually says?
> 
> Cause he always says things like that.
> 
> Either way that's eerie.


He appears to be wearing the same clothes he was killed in...this seems a little too coincidental .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hold up...this was his last words to the public?


Eh...I hate these tryhard "motivational" videos by people who constantly make the same mistakes.


----------



## mali (Jun 18, 2018)

Rip to x. I hope the dog that did it gets caught quickly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow..Ak almost cried.





Mider T said:


> Eh...I hate these tryhard "motivational" videos by people who constantly make the same mistakes.




Lol all he's saying is "keep your head up" to the people who look up to him..he's not attempting to take a moral high ground or anything.


----------



## Nox (Jun 19, 2018)

All I've ever heard about XXX is him beating his girlfriends to a pulp wishing death on darkskin people, suspect police brutality talking points etc. Unless you were fucking with the Anime Hiphop crowds / 4chan nerd crowd this dude was a borderline if not full blown garbage. I feel sorry for his parents on the loss otherwise no love lost. His artistry was not enough to overlook his fuckery. On the flip side I hope this energy return Rap has lost its grittiness and become too commercialized so much so burb herbs are riding the wave.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blacku (Jun 19, 2018)

X going before 69 is a damn shame.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2018)

The worst thing to come out of this will be people comparing this clown to Pac and other greats who died young.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Morglay said:


> The worst thing to come out of this will be people comparing this clown to Pac and other greats who died young.


Don't know if I'd say they had the same impact, but he was next up, man.  He had a skyrocketing trajectory of potential after only breaking into the mainstream like last year. It isn't so crazy to say he could've been a great, or the next generation's Drake/Kendrick/Cole if he played his cards right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Ayyy this was actually dope


----------



## Shuma (Jun 19, 2018)

Morglay said:


> The worst thing to come out of this will be people comparing this clown to Pac and other greats who died young.



xxxtentacion > Nas


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2018)

Shuma said:


> xxxtentacion > Nas


 In terms of what? Wife beating?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 19, 2018)

Shuma said:


> xxxtentacion > Nas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shuma (Jun 19, 2018)

Morglay said:


> In terms of what? Wife beating?



Take illmatic away and what is he?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)

^Still a great talent?  How do you think he was able to get a deal for Illmatic when he was 19 to begin with?



~Gesy~ said:


> Don't know if I'd say they had the same impact, but he was next up, man.  He had a skyrocketing trajectory of potential after only breaking into the mainstream like last year. It isn't so crazy to say he could've been a great, or the next generation's Drake/Kendrick/Cole if he played his cards right.


No he wasn't "next up".  His style wasn't the shining mountain peak above the fog of new age Yungboi rappers.


----------



## Toph (Jun 19, 2018)

Wasn't this xxxTentacion the same guy who bragged about almost beating a gay guy to death in prison because he looked at him?

Edit, found it. What a piece of shit, lmao:


----------



## Shuma (Jun 19, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Wasn't this xxxTentacion the same guy who bragged about almost beating a gay guy to death in prison because he looked at him?
> 
> Edit, found it. What a piece of shit, lmao:



That is horrible but you gotta look at it from his P.O.V

He was helping this dude at first with people bullying him and didn't have no problems with him at first...and It's jail and this dude made him extremely uncomfortable overtime. 

If you were in prison and some guy kept starring at you even while you're naked, you wouldn't want to shut that down?

It didn't seem like he was bragging about it either, just him being as honest as possible


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> ^Still a great talent?  How do you think he was able to get a deal for Illmatic when he was 19 to begin with?
> 
> 
> No he wasn't "next up".  His style wasn't the shining mountain peak above the fog of new age Yungboi rappers.




He was selling almost  twice as much as his Peers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Wasn't this xxxTentacion the same guy who bragged about almost beating a gay guy to death in prison because he looked at him?
> 
> Edit, found it. What a piece of shit, lmao:


So if you're in prison..You would allow a gay guy to keep staring at you as you dress? He might've taken it too far but there are different rules in prison.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was selling almost  twice as much as his Peers.


I don't know what his record sells were and I don't really care, you responded to him being a "great" and said he was "next up".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I don't know what his record sells were and I don't really care, you responded to him being a "great" and said he was "next up".



Thats my speculation. We'll never know for sure now, but the last person who found the success he had year one after breaking through was Drake ( the guy he got in a fued with for stealing his style-- something some of these "yungbois" are also guilty of ).

If you don't think he ignited and lead the new Florida rap scene than you weren't really paying attention.

I have little doubt that as his music evolved  he would've been on the level of Kendrick/J.Cole/Drake in 5 year's time.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 19, 2018)

Shuma said:


> Take illmatic away and what is he?



He is still alive, for one. And the Lost Tapes and It Was Written are better records than what most rappers have in their entire catalogue.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2018)

Jay Z > Nas.


Illmatic was a fluke


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jay Z > Nas.
> 
> 
> Illmatic was a fluke


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jay Z > Nas.
> 
> 
> Illmatic was a fluke


Even without Illmatic he is better than Camel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Jun 20, 2018)

Absolute coonery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Absolute coonery.


oh shit NORE still alive?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2018)

I fucking knew it. X could've given up the moneybag and lived today but his Napoleon complex kicked in and he couldn't help but fight for it despite being at an disadvantage.

Dude died from having too much pride and not wanting to look like a punk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2018)

Push always paying respect to the GOAT. I remember first hearing that verse by Biggie, completely washed Jay-Z (and wrote it after Big passed, so he more than likely heard it with how the verse was floating in the mixtape scene). HHNF is a certified classic too. The guy never changed; he mentioned mimicking Biggie on that record when it dropped too, as well as in multiple interviews after. Push is one of the very few rappers that I can listen to just talk and explain his perspective on things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jay Z > Nas.
> 
> 
> Illmatic was a fluke



It ain't about who is better

Cause Nas killed Jigga with Ether

Ain't no debating 

But as of right now

Hov is King

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2018)

Shuma said:


> Take illmatic away and what is he?



Stillmatic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 24, 2018)

People forget about the Stillmatic and Eye for an Eye freestyles Nas had (where he kept it rap, like Push did before TSoA), and he apparently recorded a different version of Ether, maybe more than 1. Noreaga heard one, and said it was better than the released version. I think that was the one Fat Joe didn't want out, because allegedly Nas mentioned Pun pulling a gun on Jay-Z (or hitting smashing a glass bottle on his head). Then Large Professor talked about one (maybe the same one) over a Swizz Beatz beat where Nas said it should have been Jay-Z on the plane crash that took Aaliyah's life.

Nas' interview with Flex after Ether came out is a classic. Just the way he was feeling himself, throwing those disses that was like a father talking to his son or nephew. The contrast between his interview, and Jay-Z's with Angie Martinez distraught about how vulgar Ether was, with it dropping on his birthday, and challenging Nas to a closed doors boxing match was amazing. Their respective interviews were a big reason in how people saw the winner of their battle. Jay-Z just wasn't on his level on the mic. In a time where Nas was caring for his sick mother, Jay-Z knew he had sex with the mother of Nas' child, was making more money than him, had more mainstream appeal, and Nas' last album was Nastradamus. And Jay-Z still couldn't break him, lol.

Also, Sisqo catching strays and Nas inadvertently helping kinda end his career (along with R. Kelly and Jadakiss) was a hilarious sub-plot from the feud that no one talks about. He pretty much used his name as a common noun during that span, and Jay-Z even brought that up in the Martinez interview, just showing how hurt he was that the man he idolizes would make that comparison .

It is amusing how some of the stuff in Ether are still relevant now. Jay-Z stans try to spin the whole thing as Nas just attacking his looks and calling him gay, but the trend hopping has been a consistent theme since his debut with Reasonable Doubt, copying Raekwon's far superior OB4CL. Then he tried going the conscious route after all the hype/success Slug had in the underground scene with Atmosphere, pioneering a lot of that song-writing style. All the Snoop cadence in a lot of his party bangers/hits, not to mention all the embarrassing attempts at crossing over. Now he has a song with his wife that is basically an attempt at sounding like the Migos ...

Guys like Nas and Push are just a different breed with how they stick to their style for the part (Nas had some bad attempts himself, though not nearly to the same degree as Jay-Z), and are calm, calculated, and malicious when they need to be.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mυgen (Jun 24, 2018)

underrated nas track also his best storry tellin track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 24, 2018)

Mυgen said:


> underrated nas track also his best storry tellin track



His 3rd best story-telling track, imo. I would take these two over them pretty clean:



IWW and the Lost Tapes have some of the best story-telling in rap history. Those two were just a tier behind Illmatic, imo, and they each have a couple tracks that could hold their own with almost any on Illmatic.


----------



## Mυgen (Jun 24, 2018)

ill give u i gave u power thats an ill track


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2018)

Lmao who the fuck fills out a will at 20 years old?

A lot of rappers spoke about how they're ready to die...X lived that shit.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao who the fuck fills out a will at 20 years old?



Who the fuck has shit to leave at 20 years old?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Who the fuck has shit to leave at 20 years old?


I doubt even kids of privilege think about where to put their money when they die.  I doubt most of these 20 something rappers are doing what X did. They barely know how to wisely spend money while they're alive!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 30, 2018)

Yeah I know

For $35 you get a nice view

Hell for $150 you got VIP seats

Not like they stayed for long tho

The artists went back to Chatt to hit the club and get fucked up

They love Chatt

We went to Dalton GA to see the concert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2018)

Never been to a concert.  I wanted to go to the tde championship tour but that shit is hella expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 1, 2018)

This has to be one of my favourite rap songs of the past few years. Keef completely blew that shit up. Days Before Rodeo and Rodeo were peak Travis Scott. He still has some bangers here and there since, but he hasn't been able to get to that level since.


----------



## mali (Jul 1, 2018)

days before rodeo is most definitely peak travis. listened to it so much i started to speak in echos.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2018)

Here's a dramatization of the incident:


----------



## Morglay (Jul 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Here's a dramatization of the incident:


 The first time I have laughed at rape since the Chappelle stand up bit. Has the dude been tried yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2018)

Morglay said:


> The first time I have laughed at rape since the Chappelle stand up bit. Has the dude been tried yet?


Still awaiting trial. His accomplices are currently on the run.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Here's a dramatization of the incident:


it was apparently done by Kodak Blacks people

which opens up a whole can of worms including having to pause and realize that Kodak Black has Booty Bandits


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2018)

Parallax said:


> it was apparently done by Kodak Blacks people
> 
> which opens up a whole can of worms including having to pause and realize that Kodak Black has Booty Bandits


All Florida goons have booty bandits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> All Florida goons have booty bandits


interesting that you know this gesy, that's suspect

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2018)

Stringer said:


> interesting that you know this gesy, that's suspect


I'm just familiar with the gang culture of certain areas. 

High ranking goons in Florida and Atlanta are known to call in these type of "favors".

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shuma (Jul 2, 2018)

R.I.P The GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2018)

Where is the dumb rating?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Shuma (Jul 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 2, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>


The New 52

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruh let’s talk about DAYTONA tho 

Talk about getting down to business.


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Bruh let’s talk about DAYTONA tho
> 
> Talk about getting down to business.


Fucking real. still bumping the fuck out of if you know you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 3, 2018)

teddy said:


> Fucking real. still bumping the fuck out of if you know you know



Crazy how on-point Kanye was too. After yeezus and Pablo I pretty considered him to be done and over with, but he really went in this time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2018)

Joe Budden thinks Nicki Minaj has developed a drug addiction because of this video.


This shit was creepy as fuck.
 Wouldn't surprise me if her head turned 360 degrees


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2018)

Pusha T isn't the real enemy, he's a pawn.

Kayne is waging a proxy war on Drake using Pusha because he's too scared to diss him directly. March 14th got played early in Wyoming to Kanye and Drake let Kanye in on the Adonis situation because he trusts him and calls him brother, but Kanye is jealous of Drake's success.

So Kanye gave Pusha the information for Story of Adidon and told him run wild with it, dissing Pusha T doesn't make sense anymore when Kanye is the person behind all of this.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2018)

1) Drake comes to Wyoming to collaborate (write Yikes hook/verse, etc.)
2) Drake plays March 14th or whatever and tells Ye about the child and how the reveal of his son is gonna be part of his album narrative and potentially part of his Adidas line promo
3) Drake tells Kanye he's dropping in June
4) Drake leave Wyoming
5) Drake comes back to Wyoming and is told by Ye that all of the GOOD albums are also dropping in June. This obviously offends Drake because he didn't tell Ye when's he's dropping just for Ye to try and ruin his rollout plan. This is the first thing that upset Drake.
6) Infrared drops under Ye's approval and this is the straw that broke the camel's back, not only did Ye try to derail Scorpion with a June release schedule but he also approves a Drake diss track. Just goes to show how petty and insecure Ye was about the Wyoming 5.
7) Drake responds with Duppy because he's upset and goes after Ye a lot in Duppy BECAUSE Ye was really the one behind all of this. It was Ye that set the album release dates and it was Ye that approved Infrared in the first place. 
8) Pusha responds with Adidon and that's it, Ye's final petty bullshit comes out because Ye told Pusha about the child shit, something that Drake confided in Ye with.
9) Ye suddenly remember his 'love everyone' bullshit after a call from J Prince and tweets out that the beef is over. Kinda scummy to say that considering he was the one propelling the beef in the first place.


Without Kanye, Pusha T 100% doesn't respond to Duppy and just drops another 1 liner on some song months after the fact.

So yeah, Pusha T shouldn't be the focus of Drake's attention


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2018)

Drake still obviously needs to be held accountable for telling Kanye that information.

Kanye has publicly stated that he's wary of Drake more than once and finds his success threatening.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Pusha T isn't the real enemy, he's a pawn.


Fuck outta here. Drake isn't dissing Pusha because he has nothing substantial on him. All he can say is that he's more relevant than he is (which would cause Pusha fans to surface what a Pusha Stan drake used to be in his teen years)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Without Kanye, Pusha T 100% doesn't respond to Duppy and just drops another 1 liner on some song months after the fact.
> 
> So yeah, Pusha T shouldn't be the focus of Drake's attention


Is this how you rationalize the L?

"Pusha only won because of an inside source!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2018)

Sheesh a lot of dissin and bad west indian accents for one week.


----------



## mali (Jul 8, 2018)

little lady lagoon is really about to drop a blassic. treasure island is the true summer anthem.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is this how you rationalize the L?
> 
> "Pusha only won because of an inside source!"


It's not an L if Drake planned to reveal the very same information in the proper way in his soon to have been released album. Pusha's track is like a slap on the wrist after everything is put into perspective but you're going to cape away because you can't fathom him getting slapped by a pop artist 

Again, Pusha took 2 years to respond to half a verse on 2 birds one stone with 1 line, and only got the ammo for a response to Duppy after Kanye sold out Drake.

If Drake never tells Kanye anything, Pusha T doesn't respond and that's facts.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 8, 2018)

The fact that Drake isn't even focusing on Pusha because he's such a pawn tells you all you need to know about the situation.


----------



## Shuma (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## God (Jul 8, 2018)

Here you go, some trap (this dude is awful but harry fraud’s production is godly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2018)

So, to any death grips fans. If you liked their noiserap aesthetic, you should check out shabazz palaces’ lese majesty and black up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2018)

This year's XXL freshman list honestly wasn't that bad..even Lil Pump's crew who know they can't actually  rap stuck to what they know and made hype music.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2018)

New Keef joint had a couple tracks reminiscent of prime Keef, imo (think these were recorded around 2014, or earlier):



Still don't think any other rapper has consistently used autotune as well as him, outside of Travis Scott. Kanye has some great ones though, but I much prefer guys like Thugger and Future when they aren't using it.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2018)

Black up or Lese? 

Quasars was kinda disappointing though


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2018)

Vault said:


> Black up or Lese?
> 
> Quasars was kinda disappointing though



Black up was sick but I have a fondness for lese because it’s the first project I heard from shabazz. Those fucking song titles 

*googles quazarz*

They dropped another one?


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Black up was sick but I have a fondness for lese because it’s the first project I heard from shabazz. Those fucking song titles
> 
> *googles quazarz*
> 
> They dropped another one?


Yeah breh it's a double album. Well more like 2 albums dropped simultaneously. I prefer Lese myself but it's so marginal. Both records are stellar. Lese has my favourite sequencing of any hip hop album.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2018)

Vault said:


> Yeah breh it's a double album. Well more like 2 albums dropped simultaneously. I prefer Lese myself but it's so marginal. Both records are stellar. Lese has my favourite sequencing of any hip hop album.



Not bad 

I’m gonna have to check that out later.

Heard of the last emperor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2018)

I think artists should use this kind of thing more.

X has tons of songs that are really just 1-2 hooks put together into a 1:30 ~ 2:00 minute song, without ruining them by adding useless verses.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2018)

TIL verses are useless


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2018)

Some songs have verses that are just shit and there to stretch the song, that's what I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 24, 2018)

Canibus. Where you got him?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2018)

T and Rocky killed this shit.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2018)

lmao

Rocky and Tyler were the most all of a sudden unlikely best friends


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Some songs have verses that are just shit and there to stretch the song, that's what I mean.


Then those are shitty rappers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2018)

Sansa said:


> lmao
> 
> Rocky and Tyler were the most all of a sudden unlikely best friends



They're Both artistic weirdos. Tyler is just unusually comfortable.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2018)

the responses to this tweet


----------



## Shuma (Jul 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2018)

The World said:


> the responses to this tweet


I'm fucking dying


----------



## God (Jul 29, 2018)

HLTC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2018)

Days Before Rodeo 
Astroworld 
Birds in The Trap 
Rodeo 
Huncho Jack Jack Huncho
 Owl Pharoah 
Days Before Birds


Travis Scott with a banger!!! 5% Tint. NC-17. Who What. Sicko Mode. Yosemite. Skeletons. Wake Up


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2018)

I didn't like Huncho Jack much at all. Travis Scott has easily been one of my favourite rappers for a while, but outside of the first 2 tracks, and Saint Laurent Mask, that album was very mediocre, imo. Same with the Thugger/Future collab. Really the only great trap collab in recent memory was the Offset/21 Savage/Metro one to me (and I don't normally like 21 Savage, but his rapping style with Offset's was a great compliment), and even that fell off pretty hard in the 2nd half outside of a track or two.

Owl Pharaoh was just too unpolished, and frankly novice. He sounded like a watered down trap Cudi on a lot of those tracks (never been a Cudi guy, personally), and his voice didn't fully mature yet, which is really prevalent on a few tracks, lol. Definitely had a lot of promise for what his style would grow into on Upper Echelon and Quintana (Pt. 2 was way better, imo). I think it has aged pretty badly too. Listening to tracks from Rodeo or Days Before Rodeo, and then listening to Owl Pharaoh, it is such a drastic improvement on every level.

So far, I think Astroworld is easily 3rd in his discog, would take a while for me to properly say where it figures in with Rodeo and Days Before Rodeo, but don't think it will be higher than either overall. This is just way more inconsistent, especially if you are into the whole sequencing/cohesiveness of albums. The start of Astroworld is amazing, but sets the bar at a level he doesn't really reach again. Stargazing -> Carousel -> Sicko Mode might be my favourite 3 song stretch of 2018.

Travis Scott continues to be arguably the best rapper at maximizing the strengths of his features. Frank Ocean and Drake are great on this. Sicko Mode was by far better than anything Drake did on Scorpion besides Sandra's Rose and Summer Games (and it was better than those 2 as well, imo). Carousel is significantly better than the Lens song he did with Ocean, where Ocean's use of auto-tune on that particular song, was pretty mediocre. Swae Lee had maybe the best point of his career on Nightcrawler. Keef blew that song up. Thugger on Skyfall and Maria I'm Drunk (as well as Bieber); Rich Homie Quan on Mamacita; Quavo on Oh My Dis Side; Future and 2 Chainz on 3500; 21 Savage on NC-17; the Weeknd on Wonderful, and on Skeletons he has his best work post-Starboy (just ahead of Wasted Times from MDM, but his features post-Starboy haven't been very noteworthy). Ironically, this could be like the Starboy, where there is too much filler/throwaways, but if you trim the fat, and look at the best 7-10 songs, it is legitimately great.

Denzel Curry's album will likely get more love than this by critics, and it is definitely much more consistent, but I don't think its peaks reach nearly as high as Astroworld.

Highlights: Stargazing, Carousel, Skeletons, Wake Up, Astrothunder, Coffee Bean, Sicko Mode, Can't Say, NC-17


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

Man Astroworld ain't no Rodeo but god damn am I happy it's a lot better than Birbs. Spinning it for the third time and I appreciate it a bit more every time.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 3, 2018)

When 1:00 hits on sicko mode


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 3, 2018)

Seraphiel said:


> Man Astroworld ain't no Rodeo but god damn am I happy it's a lot better than Birbs. Spinning it for the third time and I appreciate it a bit more every time.



Way better than Birds.

Never heard of Don Toliver before, but he floated on Can't Say. My Top-10 is still the same the day after. Don't really care much for the other tracks though. Houstonfornication could have been great, but he played it too safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 4, 2018)

drake's verse on sicko mode is better than any bars on scorpion


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2018)

that beginning was actually kinda fun and the end with the meme kid


----------



## mali (Aug 6, 2018)

fuck up out of ma dope hoooooouse


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2018)

After re-listening a couple more times, Astroworld could have been as good as Rodeo as the best trap release ever if he really cut off a lot of the 2nd half, imo. Honestly, some aspects of this are even better. Like I thought when it came out, it sets such a high bar at the start and 1st half. I have warmed up to Wake Up quite a bit (though still feel it didn't need to be near 4 minutes), honestly that, Skeletons, and wonderful, are all very good collabs by those two on a similar level, and all quite different (never got into Pray 4 Love, one of the weakest on Rodeo, imo).

I don't particularly care much for R.I.P. Screw (boring to me) and 5% Tint (out of all the features, if there was one that needed it, it was this - don't think he carried it well), but they definitely fit with the album at least. Stop Trying To Be God isn't something I will keep on my playlist either (don't care for Blake or Cudi, and at least Cudi didn't get a verse or try to sing), but it made sense to keep it.

Removing No Bystanders (just all over the place), Yosemite, Who? What!, Butterfly Effect (the single video version is by far better with the additional sounds it has - just so out of place here), and Houstonfornication, it would have been right there with Rodeo to me, if only behind by not much of a margin. This definitely has the best rap songs of the year on an album to me, along with Daytona, even though it wasn't as cohesive as TA13OO. The only thing I really liked from the post-Daytona Wyoming Kanye stuff is Adam and Eve. Just don't like any of the post-Yeezus stuff like TLoP (outside of a couple songs), ye, or Kids See Ghosts .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2018)

Art


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 9, 2018)

The Purple Tape is a Top-5 all-time rap release imo (arguably the GOAT), and easily the best Wu-related album as well, to me (clear runner-up being Ironman). No question. Daytona still sounded just as great when I last spun it. Unless Gibbs drops Bandana, and it is clearly better than Pinata or SoaD, I don't see Daytona not being the best rap album of 2018.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2018)

The World said:


> that beginning was actually kinda fun and the end with the meme kid



Who Shiggy? Yeah he's the spirit of this hahahaha.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 11, 2018)

Mysonne hits the nail on the head. 'Nasir' was a failure by the standards he's been setting for himself on guest tracks since Life is Good. His stans are so weird.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 11, 2018)

God fucking damn it


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 13, 2018)

I had no idea Cass randomly caught a whole body freestyling in 2017.  Not sure if he was trying to pass off his writtens as off the top of his head or if he was genuinely thrown off by the adlibs.  Either way, this was straight fire.  The cadence, delivery, flow, transitions between bars, truly Cass at his best.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 14, 2018)

After all the hype i expected astroworld to be better than it was. It was aight.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2018)

Still havent finshed it but not gonna lie ..Sicko Mode is one of the top rap tracks of the year.

Speaking of Astro


Nicki is offically washed. Travis doubling her in first week sells   is crazy.

Ironically this just might be her best commercial album.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I had no idea Cass randomly caught a whole body freestyling in 2017.  Not sure if he was trying to pass off his writtens as off the top of his head or if he was genuinely thrown off by the adlibs.  Either way, this was straight fire.  The cadence, delivery, flow, transitions between bars, truly Cass at his best.


Rappers like Cassidy and Jadakiss came to prominence BECAUSE of freestyle, that's their true art over singles and albums.  I always make search for new booth freestyles they may have done recently


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2018)

@The World @Stringer 


My thirsty self watched this video more times than I care to admit.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2018)

To this day, I don’t think I’ve heard a rap album that’s topped 2009’s Wu-Tang Meets The Indie Culture. That shit was just an amazing blend of 90’s hardcore shaolin swag and underground lyricism. Then they followed it up with an electronic-based vol 2 and it was just like


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I had no idea Cass randomly caught a whole body freestyling in 2017.  Not sure if he was trying to pass off his writtens as off the top of his head or if he was genuinely thrown off by the adlibs.  Either way, this was straight fire.  The cadence, delivery, flow, transitions between bars, truly Cass at his best.


Jesus Christ I forgot about that gun talk-family verse  excellence


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't know who this is but this was honestly really dope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Aug 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @The World @Stringer
> 
> 
> My thirsty self watched this video more times than I care to admit.


at first I was like _''WTF Gesy''_

but then them titties convinced my dick, this bitch is gonna be a star 

thanks niggy, got some more ''watching'' to do


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @The World @Stringer
> 
> 
> My thirsty self watched this video more times than I care to admit.


>Kids in 2040: Why can't my generation have music like this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2018)

New Thugger is disappointing; this was a lot more of a compilation showing the YSL guys. He might already be past his best. This is the only song I really like on Slime Language:


Most of the features are trash. Really not feeling that Gunna guy too, just sounds like a watered down Thugger, and now Thugger has been using some of his flows, as well as Future's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 18, 2018)

Saw Lil Pump live the other day. Interesting to say at least.


He was awarded 45 minutes, just like everyone else that's not on the smallest scene or a headliner.


First 10 minutes was just the DJ.

Then the next 15 minutes was the hypeman raping a little and dancing.

Then Lil Pump came on and he walked slowly back and forward, mumbling over a vocal track with no energy or power. He did this for two half tracks or something. 3-5 minutes maybe.

Then he went behind the mix table and stood there for the remainder of the set. Mumbled a few lines now and then.

Then spent the last 5 minutes opening a birthday present and singing a birthday song, because it was his birthday tomorrow.


That was it. I hope for his own sake that he was really ill. Like close to death-sick or something. Only excuse. Pathetic and embarrassing.

Heard that he went back to the hotel and smashed the room after the gig.

Feel sorry for everyone who paid a shitload of money just to see him, because it was plenty of those there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 18, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> Saw Lil Pump live the other day. Interesting to say at least.
> 
> 
> He was awarded 45 minutes, just like everyone else that's not on the smallest scene or a headliner.
> ...


Pretty much what I would expect from a Pump show.  

I like him for his trollish "don't give a darn " demeanor...but would I actually pay to see him?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Aug 18, 2018)

Paying just to see Lil Pump.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mali (Aug 18, 2018)

half the performance is him and his entourage and the rest of the experience is meant to be realised through some crack usage. its not his fault you werent engaging with him on the right plane of existence.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Aug 19, 2018)

azealias messy ass decided to leak texts between her and grimes and apparently, among other things, the russians want elon musk dead. im done with our current timeline. even the most trash reality tv show cant prepare you for the extremely odd situations azealia banks manages to so often find herself in.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 20, 2018)

She's hilarious tho. Proper THOT living up to the name with her every act on this planet.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2018)

The World said:


> >Kids in 2040: Why can't my generation have music like this




damn I looked up the freestyle that funk flex meme was from

Oun-P snapped so hard his bodies catchin bodies

Spittin so hard looking like he channeling the ghosts of rappers past 

Temperature is different out here 

"sometimes i play broke to try see whos here to stay "

"these strippers be having man's lemme bring you to the light , but throw enough singles they'll be single for the night"

“I prolly had bars in my moms uterus”

"we wasn't in the louie story coppin all the custom stuff, we was outside the shit plottin' on the customers."

"My bars block yo light, its like I'm spittin curtains"


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2018)

The World said:


> damn I looked up the freestyle that funk flex meme was from
> 
> Oun-P snapped so hard his bodies catchin bodies
> 
> ...


I wish he would have let him finish.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2018)

The World said:


> damn I looked up the freestyle that funk flex meme was from
> 
> Oun-P snapped so hard his bodies catchin bodies
> 
> ...



He didn't make Flex cry like desiigner did tho.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> He didn't make Flex cry like desiigner did tho.


My man cried over the death of rap


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 21, 2018)

This is one of the best concept albums I have heard in a while in rap. Ka might have the best overall pen game of the rappers that came out in the past decade.

Daytona
Astroworld
Orpheus vs. The Sirens

is definitely my Top-3 for the year. Then Black Thought and Denzel Curry's joints to round the 5. Been a pretty good year for rap so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2018)

yeah Orpheous vs Sirens is in my top 5 2018 album so far


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2018)

All I came here to say is that Joey Bada$$ is underrated and underappreciated. Carry on


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2018)

Crow said:


> All I came here to say is that Joey Bada$$ is underrated and underappreciated. Carry on


Yeah..his first album is a classic imo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2018)

Chick is almost 36 acting like she's 14.


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2018)

yo why the beat in the background sound like a organ/xylophone?


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2018)

>not having DMX in a shitpost about rappers being doggos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2018)

why is it when they zoom in on vince it looks like he beating himself off while throwing out a freestyle? 

maybe that's how he gets his inspiration


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 23, 2018)

Man took a break from mumble rapping to put the old-heads on notice.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 24, 2018)

I was high on Cole after the Warm up, and especially Lights Please. I haven't liked any of his albums since, tbh, just a track or two like the Power Trip joint with Miguel. The Truly Yours EPs are damn good, and have been by far his best work post-Warm Up. That was the type of music I thought he could make for his albums.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Man took a break from mumble rapping to put the old-heads on notice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2018)

Remember when Kanye actually cared about rap and could spit a freestyle off the dome?


Good times


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2018)

"Off the dome"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2018)

Mider T said:


> "Off the dome"


6:50


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6:50


Yeah I wasn't all the way through yet lol


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2018)

Random though- I always wondered when Nicki would start to come crashing down and it looks like it finally happened. Badly timed album plus eh music. She can always make really good videos though.


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## mali (Aug 24, 2018)

lil uzi moves funny.


----------



## Shuma (Aug 26, 2018)

If he didn't choke often he would probably be in top 5 best battle rappers


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 26, 2018)

Levels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2018)

nicki and iggy ought to release a sex tape and be done with it

that's the only worthwhile contribution they can make at this point


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 27, 2018)

So Mysonne.


Real shit - how dope is this man Mysonne really? I think he is going absolutely fucking bananas right now. This man is speaking to several generations right now. He said I'm Tupac meets Nas. Is he lying though?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2018)

Somebody mentioned him being bananss? I'll be the judge of that


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2018)

50 tryin hard to promote his show Power


----------



## mali (Aug 29, 2018)

The World said:


> 50 tryin hard to promote his show Power


hypercornballinity.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2018)

The World said:


> 50 tryin hard to promote his show Power


More like promoting himself..Last I checked Power actually has good ratings.

50 has been doing shit like this for years.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 30, 2018)

@~Gesy~ this woman's a lyrical genius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2018)

Pottymouth


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't like seeing people who are close to 50 years of age using the word "thot" tho.

Don't be the guy Em.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 31, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Pottymouth


I used to be lactose intolerant, but then I saw her tits jiggle in a song about cows/milk and it cured me

guess I'll pardon her pottymouth lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't like seeing people who are close to 50 years of age using the word "thot" tho.
> 
> Don't be the guy Em.


Also I never thought I'd hear Eminem do a migos flow but here we are lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2018)

Stringer said:


> I used to be lactose intolerant, but then I saw her tits jiggle in a song about cows/milk and it cured me
> 
> guess I'll pardon her pottymouth lmao


I'm honestly surprised that this didn't cause beef () with vegetarians.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm falling in love with her lowkey


----------



## Stringer (Aug 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm falling in love with her lowkey


 

god she has so much personality

the girl can legit sing too when you listen to her other songs

move over Cardi B, I think we got ourselves a new queen in town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 31, 2018)

Y'all are tripping


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Y'all are tripping


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2018)

This is the best project Em has dropped this decade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cromer (Sep 1, 2018)

Not too high a bar to scale there tbh


----------



## Cromer (Sep 1, 2018)

Stringer said:


> @~Gesy~ this woman's a lyrical genius


What the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 1, 2018)

Eminem's new album > your trashy black kids from.could neighborhood albums tbh fam.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2018)

Yo....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sumu (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

The track response that nobody asked for....smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Also Nicki Minaj showed her tits on stage and that shit didn't even trend.

I know I've already said she's officially washed...but now it's officially official .


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

I've been trying to tell my friends that are Nicki stans ever since she started harping on Auto tune man and Kylie and a fucking BABY.

She's washed, she's been washed for years. She knew her time was up so she went pop with Ariana for a while, and when she came back to rap she immediately got eaten alive by Remy.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

Doja Cat is the idol for all the toxic ghetto ass females who be talking about big dick energy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Doja Cat is the idol for all the toxic ghetto ass females who be talking about big dick energy


I thought that was Cardi B? Or does all light skin sexually open artist get lumped into that category?

And I get what tyga is saying. Black males weren't checking for Kylie when she looked like the way she did before him. I think he did play a hand in her transformation into the culture vulture she is today...but that not something to brag about..that actually makes him a ^ (learn some history).


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought that was Cardi B? Or does all light skin sexually open artist get lumped into that category.
> 
> And I get what tyga is saying. Black males weren't checking for Kylie when she looked like the way she did before him. I think he did play a hand in her transformation into the culture vulture she is today...but that not something to brag about..that actually makes him a ^ (learn some history).


Nah because Cardi can actually rap and she's not a one hit wonder, Cardi is legit now.

Doja Cat on the other hand isn't talented and blew up off what's essentially an over sexualized meme video.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

Like, all of those types of women get/want recognition and admiration for just having a vagina and not actually being talented or particularly good at anything.  

Moo is literally 4 minutes of elementary school rap lyrics and her shaking her ass in a cow costume and bikini top/shorts to a purposefully poorly edited video because she knew she didn't have to try to edit it if she just sexualized it completely. 

It's kinda like Nicki and her inability to not mention her pussy or how sexy she is every 2 bars, or her inability to dress like a normal person and not show off almost everything except her pussy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Nah because Cardi can actually rap and she's not a one hit wonder, Cardi is legit now.
> 
> Doja Cat on the other hand isn't talented and blew up off what's essentially an over sexualized meme video.




Waaaaaaay to early to call her a one hit wonder. Most only found out about her a couple weeks ago. 

Before Bodak Yellow -- Cardi had numerous mixtapes that no one cared to listen to..a first hit takes time for most .

And no dude. The girl who writes her own lyrics and make her own beats and did a her own music video in her bedroom is more talented than Cardi..sorry.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Moo is literally 4 minutes of elementary school rap lyrics and her shaking her ass


Substitute "shaking her ass" with showing shiny teeth and necklaces and you pretty much have 75% of rap today. What's the problem?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2018)

Isn't cow vid a parody?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

You tend to hate on the lyrical rappers. Where is this coming from?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Waaaaaaay to early to call her a one hit wonder. Most only found out about her a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Before Bodak Yellow -- Cardi had numerous mixtapes that no one cared to listen to..a first hit takes time for most .
> 
> And no dude. The girl who writes her own lyrics and make her own beats and did a her own music video in her bedroom is more talented than Cardi..sorry.


Making beats isn't hard, getting a green screen and making a video definitely isn't hard, and Cardi writes her own lyrics too. 
Chief Keef learned how to make beats in a like week and made a decent mixtape all with his own beats, and I don't think even Sosa himself thinks he's particularly clever.

I don't understand why you think doing any of those things is an achievement.

Anyway I don't really have to debate this, she's not very talented and her meme video is only going to afford her 3 months of relative fame max. 

And no one was checking for Cardi mainly because Cardi's fanbase was closer to a cult following before she got with offset and got the Migos clout stimulus package. I won't deny that Cardi benefited off her relationship with Offset career wise, but she can legitimately rap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Tyga or no Tyga Kylie was going to go down the plastic surgery road. Also she was underaged and nobody wanted to look like 6ix9ine by overtly pining over her.


Yeah but I remember people cracking jokes about how "no jury would convict tyga" when they saw the new Kylie...

Trust me dude . Black guys wouldn't check for her if she never grew lips.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Making beats isn't hard, getting a green screen and making a video definitely isn't hard,


How many have You made?  You do know most rappers actually pay people a lot of money to do this right?  

Cardi herself admits she don't write her raps. You just talk out your ass. Just say you don't like the chick.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah but I remember people cracking jokes about how "no jury would convict tyga" when they saw the new Kylie...
> 
> Trust me dude . Black guys wouldn't check for her if she never grew lips.


Sure, but you can't realistically take credit for her doing lip surgery when her biggest influencer (Kim) did it, and she was basically following in Kim's footsteps until she got her own lane. 

He's reaching hard. And there's still the fact that Kylie still isn't popular with Black women but she's still become a 21 year old billionaire off her cosmetics company and other personal ventures, whose main consumer base isn't Black people. 

Getting attention from Black men had a very negligible impact on her star path if it even had any.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> How many have You made?  You do know most rappers actually pay people a lot of money to do this right?
> 
> Cardi herself admits she don't write her raps. You just talk out your ass. Just say you don't like the chick.


Rappers pay people to make beats because they want to focus on writing music more ???
And it's easier to pay someone to do something than doing it yourself when you have the money available to you ???

Almost every rapper I've seen who has actually learned how to make beats has said the shit isn't hard it just takes a little practice to figure out what sounds good.  

Cardi B has writing credits on a lot of her songs, including songs off her newer projects.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

I don't care about Doja Cat so you can't use the argument of me not liking her, she's just not talented and her making her own beats or doing a green screen video and not even bothering to attempt to make it look like it was properly edited doesn't make her talented. 

Youtubers (who do their own editing) do green screen videos and they don't look anywhere near as shitty as hers, she purposefully didn't edit it properly because she knows people are going to click on the video to jerk off to it, not actually listen to the repetitive as fuck song. 

I don't know if you're blinded by the fact that you want to fuck her or what but she's not it chief.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Rappers pay people to make beats because they want to focus on writing music more ???


C'mon dude. Seriously?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Sansa said:


> I don't care about Doja Cat so you can't use the argument of me not liking her, she's just not talented and her making her own beats or doing a green screen video and not even bothering to attempt to make it look like it was properly edited doesn't make her talented.
> 
> Youtubers (who do their own editing) do green screen videos and they don't look anywhere near as shitty as hers, she purposefully didn't edit it properly because she knows people are going to click on the video to jerk off to it, not actually listen to the repetitive as fuck song.
> 
> I don't know if you're blinded by the fact that you want to fuck her or what but she's not it chief.


Most of her fanbase are women and/or gay guys but ok.

Anyway she already said that was purposely a meme song that she didn't expect to blowup. I listened to her album and I see potential but she sounds too much like Rihanna at times.

If she works on developing her sound more she can eclipse Cardi fairly easily. (And I like Cardi)


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most of her fanbase are women and/or gay guys but ok.
> 
> Anyway she already said that was purposely a meme song that she didn't expect to blowup. I listened to her album and I see potential but she sounds too much like Rihanna at times.
> 
> If she works on developing her sound more she can eclipse Cardi fairly easily. (And I like Cardi)


Most of Cardi's/Nicki's fanbases are women and/or gays as well, that doesn't stop them from making sexualized videos now does it?

Men are the minority in the listener base of any female artist. But female artists still make sexualized videos so ??



~Gesy~ said:


> No rapper would say they can make beats as good as Swiss, Dre or even Metro.
> 
> Only about a handful of rappers can make a good beat..I doubt everyone else is just lazy. That's just dumb.


I never said rappers can learn how to make beats on par with people who only make beats, the point is that rappers can quickly acquire the skill so making beats isn't very impressive.  

And the rappers who do bother to learn make beats that are acceptable enough to be released on projects. 

Again if Chief Keef can learn how to make beats in a week, and then realeased back from the dead 2 and that project was acceptable with mostly his production on it, then I don't understand why you're particularly impressed with someone who obviously doesn't/didn't have the funding to pay people to make her beats so she learned how to herself.

The beat on Moo isn't any to write home about either so what's your point on this really?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Pics?


Most of the good shots has probably been taken down already but you can probably find something on Twitter.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2018)

Anaconda is literally it's own video on pornhub, did Nicki make that song for men to listen to?

No she absolutely did not, she made it for women and/or gays to listen to.

But did Nicki know that shooting a sexualized video like that is going to secure her views?

Yes she absolutely did. 

It's the same shit with Moo, I don't see why you catch that.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most of the good shots has probably been taken down already but you can probably find something on Twitter.


I can't find them.  You made the claim though so until you show me I'm just gonna assume you lied and they don't exist.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I can't find them.  You made the claim though so until you show me I'm just gonna assume you lied and they don't exist.


Go on thefappeningblog.com

They're on the first page


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Go on thefappeningblog.com
> 
> They're on the first page


Thanks for picking up Gesy's slack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> she purposefully didn't edit it properly because she knows people are going to click on the video to jerk off to it, not actually listen to the repetitive as fuck song.


I was responding to this dude.  But yeah. Sex sells and she's aware of that... so what?

A lot of the songs that break out into the mainstream is repetitive; again so What?

If you think  self producing is easy  and rappers are just choosing to pay (and possibly get sued ) for beats than we really have nothing to discuss.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was responding to this dude.  But yeah. Sex sells and she's aware of that... so what?
> 
> A lot of the songs that break out into the mainstream is repetitive; again so What?
> 
> If you think  self producing is easy  and rappers are just choosing to pay (and possibly get sued ) for beats than we really have nothing to discuss.


The so what is the fact that you called her talented for not even bothering to edit the video properly because she knows people are going to click on it just because of what she's wearing. 

The so what is the fact that you said she's talented for making a video with a green screen in her bedroom, when youtubers do that all the time, but their end product is infinitely better than hers.

You called her lyrical, but she's not lyrical at all and her claim to fame is a very repetitive, struggle bar filled meme video.

Self producing isn't hard, again. Rappers can quickly acquire the skill to make beats and making a passable beat again, isn't hard.
Rappers pay producers because producers have a better grasp on that aspect than them, and it cuts a shit ton of extra work out of their day.

And you can't get sued for a beat unless you release shit willy nilly and purposefully choose to not go through the proper process of clearing a song.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

MGK actually body slammed Em and I doubt Em can actually body slam him back looking at the state of his pen over the last few years. 

Unless he reverts back to slim shady, he's gonna lose this pretty harshly. I don't care what reputation he has, guy ran out of steam a long time ago.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Isn't cow vid a parody?


it is, for any reasonable mind at least


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> I never said rappers can learn how to make beats on par with people who only make beats, the point is that rappers can quickly acquire the skill so making beats isn't very impressive.
> 
> And the rappers who do bother to learn make beats that are acceptable enough to be released on projects.
> 
> ...


what are you even debating here, the artist explicitely states her music video is something she came up with randomly because she felt people took themselves too seriously

so I'll ask you this, if everyone and their mama watching that video is aware that this isn't something meant to be taken seriously

why exactly are u writing tl;dr about it?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

Stringer said:


> what are you even debating here, the artist explicitely states her music video is something she came up with randomly because she felt people took themselves too seriously
> 
> so I'll ask you this, if everyone and their mama watching that video is aware that this isn't something meant to be taken seriously
> 
> why exactly are u writing tl;dr about it?


Did you actually bother to read the discussion me and Gesy were having or are you just being autistic for autism's sake?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

obviously, so answer the question you dweeb, why are you overanalyzing and getting riled up over a parody


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 4, 2018)

Caring about any of this shit makes you look like the crazy ladies that spend money at Walmart to pick up gossip magazines. Why the fuck are you guys so invested in gossip about dumb shit?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 4, 2018)

This is called the "intelligent" thread, not dumb drama about shit that never changes your life and utter bullshit twitter drama nobody gives a fuck about.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> about shit that never changes your life.


 I mean I agree with you mostly but why would I rely on rap music to change my life?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 4, 2018)

Morglay said:


> I mean I agree with you mostly but why would I rely on rap music to change my life?


What I'm getting at is that it's seriously pathetic to be invested in any of this rap drama nonsense and a step below even people who cop national enquiry from Walmart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> Caring about any of this shit makes you look like the crazy ladies that spend money at Walmart to pick up gossip magazines. Why the fuck are you guys so invested in gossip about dumb shit?


I'm invested in rap music. Rappers often reference dramatic events in their music..so I pay attention to what's going on.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> This is called the "intelligent" thread, not dumb drama about shit that never changes your life and utter bullshit twitter drama nobody gives a fuck about.


I'd agree with that actually, that's not my point of contention here

getting emotional over a stranger's life and fabricated drama is something I've always found perplexing


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm invested in rap music. Rappers often reference dramatic events in their music..so I pay attention to what's going on.


Paying attention to what's going on is different than writing essays about some irrelevant fuck Tyga's thoughts about the Kardashians and wanting to talk about it. That's some elementary school shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> Paying attention to what's going on is different than writing essays about some irrelevant fuck Tyga's thoughts about the Kardashians and wanting to talk about it. That's some elementary school shit.


Tyga just admitted he helped a Kardashian "infiltrate" black culture.  That may not be important to you..but it hits closer to home for me.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 4, 2018)

Whatever interests you I guess. That shit is all bait.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Gesy, you and your female BFF over there are dragging down the level of discussion in this thread 

Imma ask a mod to thread ban one of you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

This thread hasn't had any real discussion in years.

You're welcome


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

Stringer said:


> obviously, so answer the question you dweeb, why are you overanalyzing and getting riled up over a parody


You obviously didn't read the conversation then, because the point of the conversation was restated multiple times.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> You obviously didn't read the conversation then, because the point of the conversation was restated multiple times.


the only thing made obvious by your conversation in this thread is that your brain is infested with Ebola


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This thread hasn't had any real discussion in years.
> 
> You're welcome


tbh I'd rather we don't have discussions than read through that again 

don't let her drag you into that crass, you're better than that holmes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Barz son!

YBN crew's mixtape releases this friday.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

Stringer said:


> the only thing made obvious by your conversation in this thread is that your brain is infested with Ebola


10/10 response 
You bodied me how can I ever recover 
I can’t show my face on the playground after that 6th grade verbal assault. 

Anyway, it sucks that people won’t give mgk a fair chance in this beef just because he’s  against Em. Rap Devil is a good diss track but people just wanna write him off without no admitting that he brought the bars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> 10/10 response
> You bodied me how can I ever recover
> I can’t show my face on the playground after that 6th grade verbal assault.
> 
> Anyway, it sucks that people won’t give mgk a fair chance in this beef just because he’s  against Em. Rap Devil is a good diss track but people just wanna write him off without no admitting that he brought the bars.


Maybe because Em has been doing this since before MGK lost his baby teeth?

I'm gonna wait for a response before passing judgement.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe because Em has been doing this since before MGK lost his baby teeth?
> 
> I'm gonna wait for a response before passing judgement.


Legend status or not, if someone Makes a good track give the man his credit instead of ignoring him and saying that Em won before he even responds. 

I’m not An MGK fan by any stretch but this guy came tough but it seems no one wants to say that’s he did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Legend status or not, if someone Makes a good track give the man his credit instead of ignoring him and saying that Em won before he even responds.
> 
> I’m not An MGK fan by any stretch but this guy came tough but it seems no one wants to say that’s he did.


It was _okay. _He didn't exactly make rap history with that diss but it was good enough to award a response.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Also I think it's pretty stupid to say that the guy who sold north of 220 million records in his career is "clout chasing" .


----------



## mali (Sep 4, 2018)

stàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay schemin


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa is Jiyeon right?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Also I think it's pretty stupid to say that the guy who sold north of 220 million records in his career is "clout chasing" .


I don't know about that chief.

Em isn't very relevant to the hip hop discussion in the current era. Relevant as a legend yes, but relevant as an in demand artist he isn't, and I think that's why AK said he's clout chasing by name dropping all sorts of people on a surprise album. 

It's the same way Dre is a legend and when he drops shit people will listen to it and comment, but most people really aren't looking for a new Dre song/project. Wayne is transitioning into that part of his career as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Em isn't very relevant to the hip hop discussion in the current era. Relevant as a legend yes, but relevant as an in demand artist he isn't,


Last album sold close to 300,000 copies and was no 1. On the billboard..this album is set to outpace his last.  C'mon son.

He's not as big as he used to be but his lows is still better than most people's highs. And Machine Gun Kelly (who is far lower than Eminem in demand) can't make or destroy Em's clout. That's insulting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Why are always wrong about everything? Lol


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2018)

Chocochip said:


> Whatever interests you I guess. That shit is all bait.


I'm with you, unless its battle rap or a diss or something, who cares? I like rap for the music.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 4, 2018)

NF has a serious trap problem


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why are always wrong about everything? Lol


Like I said if he drops people will listen but how often do you see people asking when that next Em release is? Or just talking about him in general? The last time I heard anyone talking about Eminem before this was when they were critiquing his album at the end of the year last year. 

I never said he can’t sell records, but he’s not a frequent topic of discussion is what I’m getting at. 

Also dissing a plethora of people is going to make people listen to your song(s) more to see what you said.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Like I said if he drops people will listen but how often do you see people asking when that next Em release is? Or just talking about him in general? The last time I heard anyone talking about Eminem before this was when they were critiquing his album at the end of the year last year.
> 
> I never said he can’t sell records, but he’s not a frequent topic of discussion is what I’m getting at.
> 
> Also dissing a plethora of people is going to make people listen to your song(s) more to see what you said.


People would've listened anyway. Em has been dissing people his whole career and everyone he dissed has said something about him first . This ain't a clout chasing move.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2018)

You do know Kamikaze is on its way of breaking a record while being number one in like 70+ countries right?

There is not another rapper alive that can say that they can do the same thing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2018)

Rap Devil was ok.

It's not even comparable to Eminem's "Fall" or "Lucky You". So sitting here and saying Eminems not going to comeback is disgusting.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2018)

Pretty sure Queen was number 1 in like 80 something countries.
The only market that really matters is the US. Artists only care how well they do domestically until they can't do well domestically and start using their reach on small/unimportant markets as a crutch. Ps, I know Kamikaze is going to be at or near number 1 on billboard by next week.

And no one said that he wasn't going to respond so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2018)

Nah Queen is famously known for being behind Astroworld with its debut.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah Queen was number 1 in 85 countries and number 2 in the US.

There's a reason Nicki is mad about being number 2 at home and not taking pride in the fact that she was number one in 85 other countries.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 5, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> You do know Kamikaze is on its way of breaking a record while being number one in like 70+ countries right?
> 
> There is not another rapper alive that can say that they can do the same thing.





Get Em’s dick out of your mouth, it’s a step up from revival but that’s not saying much.

Hate this living by the numbers shit, all 50’s fault.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 5, 2018)

Nah. Because numbers make people feel uncomfortable knowing their trash is viewed upon as highly as others lbh.

Numbers are not the end all be all. However when numbers are 90% better than your competition that it becomes harder to just over look.

Sorry it makes you uncomfortable. But thats how the world works.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2018)

Numbers =/= quality

But it does = influence.  As usual Sansa doesn't know what he's talking about.

Anyway..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2018)

Joey is bringing heat to the issue as well


----------



## Morglay (Sep 5, 2018)

Fucking Joey sat there dressed like he just got done chasing country ass white boys round the fields out back, tryna catch his breath so he can say "You ain't shit." 
 
Em you gotta bodybag Kelly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2018)

That's his signature look .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2018)

Stan white boys and Eminem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2018)

Sansa said:


> My entire point is that no one talks about the man until he releases music and that's facts, his name is not brought up in discussion on a regular basis.


If you're talking about Eminem this is just plain wrong


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 5, 2018)

You're an idiot.

No one talks about him because he's not doing stupid shit like "Slavery was a choice" or going on activating twitter fingers.

I mean people should only be talking about you when you drop something anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> No one talks about him because he's not doing stupid shit like "Slavery was a choice" or going on activating twitter fingers.
> 
> I mean people should only be talking about you when you drop something anyway.


That's kinda the old way of thinking tho. The top guys can get away with that but the lower you are on the totem pole..the more engaging you have to be to stay relevant.

The sixnines and lil pumps of the world can't just put out music lol.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

Because their music is trash.  If their music was great then they wouldn't have to deflect from it to stay in their fans' minds.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 6, 2018)

Not all mumble rap is trash. Lil pump is super trash tho. It's like Hannah Montana music for kids who want to listen to rap


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah not all mumble rap is bad. However I agree with your point. @~Gesy~ .


----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2018)

Twitter beef saves lives.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Twitter beef saves lives.


You laugh now but there are rumors that labels actually encourage artist to start beefs as a marketing ploy.  

I would say that rap is wrestling if not for the fact that people can lose their lives from it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> You laugh now but there are rumors that labels actually encourage artist to start beefs as a marketing ploy.


That wouldn't be surprising at all, since most of the people going at it are studio guys now.  Drake seems to go after rappers who came up in the streets though (Pusha, Meek, etc.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

It don't get more street than a privileged Canadian that grew up starring on Degrassi.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It don't get more street than a privileged Canadian that grew up starring on Degrassi.


Well according to Kanye..Drake has been threatening his life through text messages.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well according to Kanye..Drake has been threatening his life through text messages.



Kanye soft.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

Let’s all remember the time Chris Brown and Drake almost ended each other’s life.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It don't get more street than a privileged Canadian that grew up starring on Degrassi.


Drake seems to think so or at least wants to be so he aims at the necks of rappers who were or are about that life.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2018)

Kanye knows what he did and that's why he's acting like he's getting bullied or Drake is just mad about not being on a song. Drake is the most popular artist in the world, why on Earth would he be this upset over getting snubbed from a single song on Kanye's album that performed way worse than Scorpion commercially?

And its deeper than him just producing infrared after asking Drake to come to Wyoming to help write for his album.

Kanye called J Prince to stop Drake from saying something and all this shit stems from whatever Drake was about to say.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> If you're talking about Eminem this is just plain wrong


How often do you see his name brought up by rap blogs/podcasts/shows/etc or him invited to do interviews and shit like that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Sansa said:


> How often do you see his name brought up by rap blogs/podcasts/shows/etc or him invited to do interviews and shit like that?


When ever conversations about top rappers or iconic legends is brought up?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 6, 2018)

WHAT DO YOU DO WHEN YOUR BITCH IS UNTRUE 

YOU CUT THE HOOKER OFF AND FIND SOMEONE NEW 

I NEED ANOTHER BITCH (ANOTHER BIIIIITCH) IN MY LIIIIIIIIIFE


----------



## Sumu (Sep 7, 2018)

R.I.P. Mac


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah just read about this. Sad stuff . I enjoyed his music. 

He rapped a lot about drug addiction and depression..maybe it was only matter of time. Maybe we need to start taking that stuff more seriously when a rapper express it song.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

Bro millenials and generation z really have a problem with substance abuse and our music glorifies a lifestyle that’s really taking away role models and loved ones.

There were people making fun of Mac Miller for his substance abuse problems when he and Ariana broke up.

Everybody is fighting shit behind closed doors, it just sucks when the only relief they can see is drugs and they die because of it.

He was barely older than me man.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

Meant to say our music. Stupid phone autocorrects properly spelled words.

I remember when Wiz just blew up and Mac Miller was the other Pittsburgh rapper that people were paying attention to.

If I remember correctly they were good friends. He probably feels horrible.

Man how many rappers in the last year have died due to overdosing now?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2018)

I dunno how many _rappers _have died from overdose recently...rappers seem like they die from conditions or being shot mostly.

Also Pittsburgh*


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

This is just sad, I've been a fan of the guy since Wiz blew up and then I found out about him. 

What a shit way to go, especially at that age.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2018)

Sansa said:


> This is just sad, I've been a fan of the guy since Wiz blew up and then I found out about him.
> 
> What a shit way to go, especially at that age.


Crazy you say that cause feels like usually the rappers who fall victim to this are younger than he is as of late.

Now people are blaming Ariana Grande for this as if she put him on the stuff.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah that's true, I think Mac was on the tail end of the age range that's been falling victim to ODing as of late. Peep was like 20 when he went.

Naturally people are gonna blame Ariana, because she knew he had substance abuse problems and left him to get married a short while after they broke up, but like he had those problems before her. You can't blame someone for not being able to save someone else from problems they didn't create.

The worst part about this in my opinion are people reporting the story and referring to him as "Ariana's ex" like he was some nobody who wasn't his own person or an artist completely on his own, and his own relevancy was being romantically involved with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

Was always my favourite song of his


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

"Young with so much time to go"

You did man 

You had so much fucking time bro


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2018)

"To everyone who sell me drugs don't mix it with that bullshit I hopin' not to join the 27 club”

Yeesh...he was 26.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 7, 2018)

Damn, RIP.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2018)

Is this guy serious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Yeah that's true, I think Mac was on the tail end of the age range that's been falling victim to ODing as of late. Peep was like 20 when he went.
> 
> Naturally people are gonna blame Ariana, because she knew he had substance abuse problems and left him to get married a short while after they broke up, but like he had those problems before her. You can't blame someone for not being able to save someone else from problems they didn't create.
> 
> The worst part about this in my opinion are people reporting the story and referring to him as "Ariana's ex" like he was some nobody who wasn't his own person or an artist completely on his own, and his own relevancy was being romantically involved with her.


I thought he was a big act but a lot of people are asking "who is he?" .

Gut wrenching shit


----------



## mali (Sep 7, 2018)

damn, rip mac. 


always liked the way he flowed on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnarf (Sep 7, 2018)

rip Mac


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 7, 2018)

2018 is seriously trying to give 2016 a run for its money with all these deaths.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2018)

Hoes gonna be hoes


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 8, 2018)

R.I.P Miller.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Hoes gonna be hoes


Nicki was shook!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought he was a big act but a lot of people are asking "who is he?" .
> 
> Gut wrenching shit


He definitely had a decline in popularity after like 2012, and he could never really step out of Wiz's shadow.

But the amount of people he worked with in the industry and people that he extended himself for really shows, tons of people you wouldn't expect him to have been friends with popping up  with genuine stories to share about their experiences with him like SZA for example.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki was shook!


I can't even see her in the video, Cardi walked off with a huge bruise though and less respect so I would say Nicki won.  Cardi showed her ass in public.

That's a literal statement btw, check out 2:35


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I can't even see her in the video, Cardi walked off with a huge bruise though and less respect so I would say Nicki won.  Cardi showed her ass in public.
> 
> That's a literal statement btw, check out 2:35


Huh? She was avoiding Cardi the whole video..first pinning herself against the wall and then moving around her and running away when she had the chance.

I guess she can only fight with men that don't hit back .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2018)

Cardi :bitch come here!

Nicki:I'm staying right here..


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2018)

That's smart (if that's what she did, couldn't see her), old Nicki would have tried to fight her.  Now Cardi looks ghetto.  No point in trying to fight when the bodyguards are going to stop them anyway except to ruin your image.


----------



## EternalRage (Sep 8, 2018)

Nicki has too much to lose, why would she fight her there and lose everything? Cardi looks ratchet af


----------



## mali (Sep 8, 2018)

female rappers are confirmed a 100% more staticy than their male counterparts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2018)

One of my favorite Mac verses was in this one.


----------



## mali (Sep 9, 2018)

fantasea 2 will never drop and im not at peace with that. i hope she puts a really powerful curse on nick cannon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## mali (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 10, 2018)

Does Jay-z know about this?


----------



## Sumu (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2018)

Will be interesting to see how well it does?


----------



## Sumu (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope it doesn’t sound dated


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2018)

Em's response to MGK.

Long story short: I'm more famous and successful than you.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2018)

Just heard it

On first listen, its nothing scathing and MGK's track edges him out but I'll give it 2-3 more spins before I make a concrete opinion on it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2018)

Em had better bars and flow but it wasn't scandalous enough to be memorable.

He wins it but I gotta say..if this is the best he got..it means he's kinda washed.  Em from 15 years ago would have broke the internet with the crazy shit he would say.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2018)

Drake/ Pusha's lyrical spout was _miles_ ahead of anyone else's.  Too bad it ended prematurely.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh shit! Em might have woken up the sleeping giant!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em had better bars and flow but it wasn't scandalous enough to be memorable.
> 
> He wins it for but I gotta say..if this is the best he got..it means he's kinda washed.  Em from 15 years ago would have broke the internet with the crazy shit he would say.



It didn't seem like he was trying very hard (more annoyed that he got a response from such a mediocre rapper), and he still countered basically everything noteworthy MGK said, and got back at him too with much better bars. I was actually surprised by Em's song-making on this one, much better song than most of the trash he has made in the past couple years, imo. I don't see why a rap diss needs to be scandalous to be memorable. Some of the best rap disses didn't have much of that. And that Diddy line might blow up.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2018)

The more I listen to it, the less replay value it has for me.

Honestly don't think this is a body slam from Em in any way.

If it stays as a 1 track exchange I'll say MGK won 55/45, Rap Devil felt like it had more of a punch behind it while Killshot just felt like Em deferring to legend status to shut down his criticism.


----------



## U mad bro (Sep 14, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em had better bars and flow but it wasn't scandalous enough to be memorable.
> 
> He wins it but I gotta say..if this is the best he got..it means he's kinda washed.  Em from 15 years ago would have broke the internet with the crazy shit he would say.


Two reasons for that one he barely feels like he needs to respond to mgk.  Most of the shit he said wasnt legend shit. He legit could call that dude label and get him curbside tossed. Which is why he went the son route.

Second reason 2018. Even he has restrictions on what he can say. Especially at his current level. Censorship is strong now. No more nutting on your baby's car seat bars lol.

Mgk didnt put out anything that memorable either. It was at this level. The real disrespect would probably be reserved for Budden anyways.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 14, 2018)

Meh Em's diss was tame. Disappointed as fuck tbh

Peak Eminem would've absolutely annihilated MGK.

Pretty telling for MGK to go against a nearly *46 year old* Em. Would he do that against Em in his prime? Fuck no


----------



## Juub (Sep 14, 2018)

Neither of them one. Both had solid bars and spit facts but I don't think any bodied the other. Eminem came back with the predictable shit "I got more hits than you, more fans than you etc" but can't fault him because MGK also came with predictable shit like "you old, you washed up etc".


~Gesy~ said:


> Oh shit! Em might have woken up the sleeping giant!


This old dude is still around lol?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone peep yung bans have schizo moment and saying he got off the phone with Russ and saying ain't no beef then a couple hours later saying he got hacked and it's fuck Russ 4L


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2018)

Juub said:


> Neither of them one. Both had solid bars and spit facts but I don't think any bodied the other. Eminem came back with the predictable shit "I got more hits than you, more fans than you etc" but can't fault him because MGK also came with predictable shit like "you old, you washed up etc".


Yeah that's how I feel. Neither song will be remembered within 2 weeks.


Juub said:


> This old dude is still around lol


Didn't even know he had Twitter.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 15, 2018)

Nah I'm a big Em fan but this is a L by him. Biggest diss line was against Diddy ffs 

MGK went in a bit harder by going against Kim, Em's daughter and kept it more relevant towards Em. His lines stood out more. Em was pretty subdued.

Prime Em would've been more offensive than this, such disrespect to prime Em if you guys think this 46 year old Em diss track was banging


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 15, 2018)

Eminem won. For the simple reason during the Sway interview he stated he wasn't going to give this his full attention.

Plus he already stated in that same Interview why him and Dre didn't go balls out for this diss track. Just this new age SJW.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 15, 2018)

Plus Eminem got the W. Cause hid Video is on pace to make a Youtube record plus he'll, again have the number 1 highest selling Hip Hop album of the year. Again. For like....his 6th time. Where no promotion was made for it.

Also Joe Budden is going to drop it because after the Sway interview Budden lost any credibility.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Eminem won. For the simple reason during the Sway interview he stated he wasn't going to give this his full attention.
> 
> Plus he already stated in that same Interview why him and Dre didn't go balls out for this diss track. Just this new age SJW.


It was a really good interview btw. Especially since I don't remember the last time Em did one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

Of course..he could've picked a more challenging interviewer than his own employee..but Whatever lol.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 15, 2018)

Yeah basically won all the Joe Budden beef doing that by stating that

A.) Crappy rappers who don't sell need an opinion on my work.
B.) Especially when I try to help you in your career.

Kinda exposed Joe to be who he is. Especially when he comfirmed that Joe is and was a wife beater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Also Joe Budden is going to drop it because after the Sway interview Budden lost any credibility.


Explain this one for me. You're talking about how Joe was saying that Em never promoted Slaughterhouse?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 15, 2018)

I mean Idk too many Interviewers who can handle the scope of what someone like a Jay Z or and Eminem.could bring to their show.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 15, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Explain this one for me. You're talking about how Joe was saying that Em never promoted Slaughterhouse?


Basically yeah. Thats the only reason they have beef.

Lets not forgot Joe had an entire song dedicated to Eminem. Talking about how Ems his idol and shit. Slaughterhouse was put on pause and now Joe wants to call Ems album shit.

Even if Revival was shit. Eminem did everything he can to promote your shit. And your just blasting the guy who spent some years of his life trying to help you.

I remember very well that Joe Budden recieved better attention and more fame when it was known Eminem was lobbying for him.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 15, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Nah I'm a big Em fan but this is a L by him. Biggest diss line was against Diddy ffs
> 
> MGK went in a bit harder by going against Kim, Em's daughter and kept it more relevant towards Em. His lines stood out more. Em was pretty subdued.
> 
> Prime Em would've been more offensive than this, such disrespect to prime Em if you guys think this 46 year old Em diss track was banging


Nah, dawg, the problem is that MGK is so irrelevant, there was nothing else Em could have said that couldn't have already been said. Selling way worse than Em ever did at his age despite calling Em old and Em _still _selling better, praising Em in the same breath he criticizing him (who does that shit in a diss?), an Em stan who'll always live in Em's shadow like every white rapper, Em giving him more publicity than he'll ever get again--all of that shit was hard and just straight facts. And if you want talk about getting personal, bringing up G-Eazy fuckin' Kelly's ex was just cold.

MGK's diss was wack because all he could say was that Em used to be better, he's old, bitter about how much these new rappers suck, and his beard is weird? In the first place, MGK doesn't even have enough cred as a rapper (he's garbage) to even come at Em or be in his radar or even be taken seriously. How you gonna come at a man for not being as good as he used to be but still being worse than what he currently is and ever will be? That's an L in of itself.

Edit: And you tripping if you think that shit wasn't a banger. Good beat, nice flow and switch ups, funny punchlines. Easy repeat value and better the more you listen to it. MGK's diss got stale quick.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 15, 2018)

Raniero said:


> Nah, dawg, the problem is that MGK is so irrelevant, there was nothing else Em could have said that couldn't have already been said. Selling way worse than Em ever did at his age despite calling Em old and Em _still _selling better, praising Em in the same breath he criticizing him (who does that shit in a diss?), an Em stan who'll always live in Em's shadow like every white rapper, Em giving him more publicity than he'll ever get again--all of that shit was hard and just straight facts. And if you want talk about getting personal, bringing up G-Eazy fuckin' Kelly's ex was just cold.
> 
> MGK's diss was wack because all he could say was that Em used to be better, he's old, bitter about how much these new rappers suck, and his beard is weird? In the first place, MGK doesn't even have enough cred as a rapper (he's garbage) to even come at Em or be in his radar or even be taken seriously. How you gonna come at a man for not being as good as he used to be but still being worse than what he currently is and ever will be? That's an L in of itself.
> 
> Edit: And you tripping if you think that shit wasn't a banger. Good beat, nice flow and switch ups, funny punchlines. Easy repeat value and better the more you listen to it. MGK's diss got stale quick.



I guess, I ain't got the motivation to argue really cuz I am an Eminem fan but I felt like his old diss tracks like Go to Sleep, The Warning, Bully, Canibitch, Hail Mary etc were much better than Killshot. He put effort into that shit and owned. He was spitting venom behind those tracks, here he was a bit subdued.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 15, 2018)

I wanted something like this basically


----------



## Raniero (Sep 15, 2018)

Em's beefs with Ja Rule and Benzino were a lot more personal. In comparison, his beef with MGK is just him giving his son a spanking because he talked back to daddy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 15, 2018)

Good lord keep making it more personal MGK so we could see Em spit a track like this again


----------



## Hit The Badass (Sep 15, 2018)

Like people said Eminem's beef with MGK isn't even personal to begin with. He was just tell MGK that he isn't worth his time

Though i would like to see Em go all out once again


----------



## NO (Sep 16, 2018)

Unpopular Opinion: I enjoyed both diss tracks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2018)

Em won but that track is _not_ a banger .


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em won but that track is _not_ a banger .


Lmao this is prolly the best track he's come out with in years. 

"Not scandalous enough" "won't be remembered in weeks" Don't be tripping on me now gesy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morglay (Sep 16, 2018)

Em's diss track was good enough. Didn't like MGK's - too many compliments for me to think he got him. Could've been fucking disgruntled fan mail about the new album quality.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2018)

Better than Orpheus vs the Sirens, imo. Definitely my 3rd favourite hip hop release after Daytona and Astroworld. Ka was always hit or miss for me musically, even though his pen is almost always on point. Billy Woods is one of the most consistent guys from this era to me.

Black Thought's EP is probably #4 for me at this point. Crazy how good he still is at rapping this point in the game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2018)

This beat slaps so fucking hard it carries this song with stolen Comethazine lyrics


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 18, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Unpopular Opinion: I enjoyed both diss tracks.


Objective opinion: Mariah carey had a better Eminem diss song than MGK


----------



## Sansa (Sep 18, 2018)

Wasn't Mariah's diss song basically saying you tried to fuck me and failed and now you're mad?

I can't remember


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 19, 2018)

Drogas Wave leaked.

Lupe is the most talented rapper ever don't @ me


----------



## mali (Sep 19, 2018)

is the coast clear? are we done with all this em talk?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2018)

Killshot set a record fofor YouTube views in 24 hours.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2018)

Wrong.

Lil Pump is actually the second coming of tupac


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2018)

tbh I'll never understand why people hate on Lil Pump and other soundcloud rappers.

They make music to parties and shit, they don't try to make "good" music and those who talk about being the best rapper are either talking about being the hottest or are just being disingenuous. 

Lil Pump legit memes himself, just enjoy the ignorant music


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2018)

Party rap doesn't have to be shitty though, just look at Travis Scott.  Lil Pump just sucks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol  yeah .I don't think I hangout with those who ask to "put on that lil pump" when they want to turn up.

Pretty sure only white kids listen to him unironically.


----------



## mali (Sep 19, 2018)

Sansa said:


> tbh I'll never understand why people hate on Lil Pump and other soundcloud rappers.
> 
> They make music to parties and shit, they don't try to make "good" music and those who talk about being the best rapper are either talking about being the hottest or are just being disingenuous.
> 
> Lil Pump legit memes himself, just enjoy the ignorant music



this is depressing to hear tbh. what do you mean by ""good" music"? 

"ironic listening", as a meme, needs to be culled.


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2018)

That new Lupe


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2018)

Mali said:


> this is depressing to hear tbh. what do you mean by ""good" music"?
> 
> "ironic listening", as a meme, needs to be culled.


Good music as in lyrical content that's acceptable. Songs that aren't just them repeating themselves saying the same words or phrases for 3 minutes backed up by adlibs and supported by a nice beat.

It's not music that's supposed to invoke thouht or make you feel anything, it's just party tracks/clout music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2018)

Carter V releases tonight..hope it's worth the years of drama that came behind it.


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2018)

He has lost it. Clown ass fool.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2018)

As usual nothing Kanye says is coherent and you have to be on 12 different MDMAs 6 different Opiods and on your third cup of lean to understand him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2018)

Kroczilla said:


>


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2018)

lmao @ nick canon cosplaying kaepernick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2018)

A lot of music came out today. Y'all checked anything out yet? I liked the Milo album so far. I don't think I've ever enjoyed Lupe albums as much as other hiphop heads..But I'll give this new one a try.


----------



## Schnarf (Sep 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Carter V releases tonight..hope it's worth the years of drama that came behind it.





this brockhampton album sucks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2018)

Lupe came and crushed the buildings . This is the best record of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2018)

Collab album?

And yeah I've had Drogas Wave on repeat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Seems like it


CANT GET ENOUGH OF THAT JAZZ RAP!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Remember when J.Cole and Kendrick was supposed to collab but Cole backed out out of fear of getting overshadowed?

Good times...


----------



## Raniero (Sep 26, 2018)

Any of you familiar with this kid?


----------



## Sumu (Sep 27, 2018)

Raniero said:


> Any of you familiar with this kid?



Yeah J.I.D. Can actually rap and he’s not a kid he’s like 27 lol


----------



## Raniero (Sep 27, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Yeah J.I.D. Can actually rap and he’s not a kid he’s like 27 lol


I know, I just call any young buck in the industry a kid. I'm not literally calling him a kid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2018)

So Wayne's album has been released (for real this time )


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2018)

dat Mona Lisa


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2018)

Issa banger


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2018)

Raniero said:


> Any of you familiar with this kid?


and this is just him warming up?

this shit slaps bruh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2018)

Legend has it that Logic is still rapping about being half black on this album...


----------



## NO (Sep 29, 2018)

RZA's verse on Wu Tang Forever


----------



## Lurko (Sep 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Legend has it that Logic is still rapping about being half black on this album...


Dude raps about the same shit all the time.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 29, 2018)

Logic's Wu Tang Forever is by far the hip hop track of the year. Dear lord, it's just too fucking good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2018)

West is officially dead to me


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2018)

Even though I think he's funny, he really needs medical help. His bipolar disorder has gotten out of hand


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2018)

Kanye isn't very smart.
The only political statement that Kanye has ever made that makes sense is him saying just because you're Black doesn't mean you have to vote Dem.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2018)

Haven't heard yet but people are calling it outdated and overrated .


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 30, 2018)

Mona Lisa made me double check the side hoe I never even had.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't heard yet but people are calling it outdated and overrated .


lmao Carter V is nowhere near dated or overrated.

Some tracks have classic Wayne on modern beats (Can't be broken) but that doesn't make the album sound dated at all.

Uproar and Dedicated the best imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2018)

Sansa said:


> lmao Carter V is nowhere near dated or overrated.
> 
> Some tracks have classic Wayne on modern beats (Can't be broken) but that doesn't make the album sound dated at all.
> 
> Uproar and Dedicated the best imo.


So tracks don't sound like they should've been released 6 or 7 years ago?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2018)

Songs like Hittas, Open Safe, and Uproar have obviously 2010 era beats, but his delivery isn't 2010 era so it modernises the tracks in a way that make it hard to say the album sounds dated unless you're being a real hardass.

Uproar is the most popular song from what I've been seeing and Uproar uses the Green Ranger beat from D4 that was released in 2012 but the song sounds like a track produced this year.

I think Wayne went out of his way to make sure that even though he uses older beats in some tracks, the album doesn't actually sound like it's over half a decade late.


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 1, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Songs like Hittas, Open Safe, and Uproar have obviously 2010 era beats, but his delivery isn't 2010 era so it modernises the tracks in a way that make it hard to say the album sounds dated unless you're being a real hardass.
> 
> Uproar is the most popular song from what I've been seeing and Uproar uses the Green Ranger beat from D4 that was released in 2012 but the song sounds like a track produced this year.
> 
> I think Wayne went out of his way to make sure that even though he uses older beats in some tracks, the album doesn't actually sound like it's over half a decade late.


Lets not go forgetting beat origins. The beat originally a rapper name g dep's. Its from the track special delivery lol


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 1, 2018)

Raniero said:


> Any of you familiar with this kid?



Just got a new fan.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 2, 2018)

Not rap, but felt like you guys with your emo rap would like this.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 3, 2018)

Karma15 said:


> Mona Lisa made me double check the side hoe I never even had.


 They borrowed off Hoe Cakes for that one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2018)

Y'all ready for that new tupac album?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2018)

Moonlight is my favourite song right now


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2018)

I bump this at least 4 times on the way to work every morning


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2018)

Sansa said:


> I bump this at least 4 times on the way to work every morning


No...you don't


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2018)

I do

As soon as it comes on shuffle I just keep replaying it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2018)

when he took being generation Z too literally


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2018)

There was _never_ a time when Jaden's credit card didn't go through


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2018)

A friend of mine was at a recent concert of his. Looked very lit.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 7, 2018)

Once again our saviour and the GOAT has given to us what he has promised

Tha Carter V on repeat...

"


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2018)

Drake got hit by the Venom after Khabib beat Conor's ass.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 8, 2018)

We have Old school rappers coming back, GG Mumble Rap.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2018)

Vic Mensa a straight fucking goofy for dissing X. Don't disrespect someone who's not even alive to defend themselves you fucking pussy.

Clout chasing off someone who's more successful than him from beyond the grave.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2018)

i think its a wrap for our current timeline.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2018)

Is that Lana Del Ray giving it to Azealia Banks?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2018)

Yooo..

Banks beefs with a different person every month..

What got me dead is that Lana offered her to pullup to catch hands!


----------



## mali (Oct 9, 2018)

the gays have never been more divided


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2018)

I'd pay to see Lana Del Rey and Azaelia Banks fight


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

Weird vs. Crazy...interesting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2018)

Drake finally gives his side of the Pusha/Kanye ordeal with points like:

>wishing he got Rihanna pregnant instead

>Kanye setting him up

>wanting to punch Pusha in the face


....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake finally gives his side of the Pusha/Kanye ordeal with points like:
> 
> >wishing he got Rihanna pregnant instead
> 
> ...


What show is this?


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What show is this?


The shop. It's literally in the title of the video. Don't be slippin' now, banana.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2018)

"don't come in here talking about you failed gym friend."

Cameraman starts dying at :19

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Oct 17, 2018)

Damn I wasn’t expecting a speech like this from Wayne. Felt a lot of pride and respect as a Wayne fan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Yoooo


----------



## Ruse (Oct 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yoooo



That podcast is pure comedy, “40 will have to look at Drake the same way Drake looked at Lebron and ask him, did I let you down?” 

Pusha does not give a darn


----------



## Sumu (Oct 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yoooo



No more running through the 6 with the woes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Reenactment of Drake taking his owl chain back from 40:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Tis tis. 40 hasn't been listening to his man's sermons


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 17, 2018)

Drake's whole point about his disgust against Pusha T's diss was because he insulted 40 

And now it's come back full circle with 40.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake finally gives his side of the Pusha/Kanye ordeal with points like:
> 
> >wishing he got Rihanna pregnant instead
> 
> ...


it's great cause rihanna has paid more attention to bron over the years than she has drake


----------



## Chloe (Oct 17, 2018)

Vivo Diez said:


> Drake's whole point about his disgust against Pusha T's diss was because he insulted 40
> 
> And now it's come back full circle with 40.


he cares more about 40 than his son


----------



## Chloe (Oct 17, 2018)

plus we all knew about his son before the song (at least in the gossip sites/blogs)

this shit is all a bunch of amusing half truths


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 17, 2018)

Chloe said:


> he cares more about 40 than his son



*Spoiler*: __ 




*YOU ARE HIDING A CHILD*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2018)

Chloe said:


> he cares more about 40 than his son


Give the guy a break...he just met the kid months ago.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Give the guy a break...he just met the kid months ago.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 18, 2018)

Et tu, 40?


----------



## Sumu (Oct 19, 2018)

Blow up hit potential?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Blow up hit potential?


Saw him perform at a Steve Aoki concert last Friday night. I only knew about Joyner from I'm Not Racist, but now I'm interested. He performed I Love for his last song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm Not Racist was a stupid song


----------



## The World (Oct 22, 2018)

why


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 22, 2018)

It was a corny badly executed faux intelectual piece of shit song.

Basically a hopsin song masquerading as being better than a hopsin song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2018)

I just thought it was corny and had zero replay value.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 22, 2018)

I wouldn't mind drake's succes if he actually tried. He hasn't tried in years. He's made it and has willfully stagnated himself as an artist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> I wouldn't mind drake's succes if he actually tried. He hasn't tried in years. He's made it and has willfully stagnated himself as an artist.


Yeah..it's clear  that Drake care more about making hit music and numbers than actual artistry. 

He does try to stay fresh  by stealing from other styles and cultures tho (most recently a song where he's singing in spanish)


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah..it's clear  that Drake care more about making hit music and numbers than actual artistry.
> 
> He does try to stay fresh  by stealing from other styles and cultures tho (most recently a song where he's singing in spanish)


Meh even his culture vulturing ways seem lackluster these days.


----------



## The World (Oct 23, 2018)

dis me


----------



## Chloe (Oct 24, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Meh even his culture vulturing ways seem lackluster these days.


still love the memes about it tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2018)

Kpop group trying to break into mainstream hip hop

I like the song but it's way too poppy to be a flex song which is what they were going for


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Kpop group trying to break into mainstream hip hop
> 
> I like the song but it's way too poppy to be a flex song which is what they were going for


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2018)

The World said:


> dis me


ODU was good times.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2018)

The pettiness of 50 cent is impressive as fuck!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2018)

White Rick Ross is heavily underrated in my opinion.  Dude is always dropping heat.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> White Rick Ross is heavily underrated in my opinion.  Dude is always dropping heat.


Don't compare him to Rick Ross, he's way more versatile than Rick Ross ever was


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2018)

Section.80 is Kendrick's worst project..Good Kid is his best.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 26, 2018)

No section 80 slander pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2018)

I like section.80...just not as much as his other work


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2018)

Mgk getting raped by stans, G Easy and Lil Wayne. Lol just listened that the real rap devil, Mgk sit down be humble.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2018)

Yo any of you listen to Token or NF? Both are dope rappers coming up youtube making money already.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> White Rick Ross is heavily underrated in my opinion.  Dude is always dropping heat.


 Why Rick Ross when he legit sounds like GFK? Doesn't compare though, sorry.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Why Rick Ross when he legit sounds like GFK? Doesn't compare though, sorry.


Yeah. Rick Ross is just the first person that came to mind due to flow and beat selection.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2018)

Mali said:


> The droplip dondada will return. Believe it.


----------



## mali (Oct 28, 2018)

Just give me another track like burgundy and I'll be a happy camper tbh


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


>


He's right.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chloe (Oct 31, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Kpop group trying to break into mainstream hip hop
> 
> I like the song but it's way too poppy to be a flex song which is what they were going for


SMTOWN in 2018


----------



## Virus (Oct 31, 2018)

Aesop Rock.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Section.80 is Kendrick's worst project..Good Kid is his best.


I hate that bald scrotum rat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2018)

Took me a minute to realize who you're talking about . 

I don't always agree with the guy but he seems like a good dude.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 31, 2018)

He gave MBDTF a 6/10 but lil pump's mixtape was apparantly a 7/10


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2018)

Bsbd remixing rtj? Yaassssb


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> He gave MBDTF a 6/10 but lil pump's mixtape was apparantly a 7/10


He also liked some lil Yachty stuff...I think the first project received the same score as Kendrick's "Damn"...an even greater sin!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2018)

Ayyyyyyy


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2018)

@erictheking tryna get into bsbd’s discography but it’s dense as fuuuuuck. Suggestions for starters?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2018)

Wild said:


> @erictheking tryna get into bsbd’s discography but it’s dense as fuuuuuck. Suggestions for starters?


The beginning.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Nov 2, 2018)

new A$AP Rocky collab, smashing that replay button tbf


----------



## hope in four part harmony (Nov 2, 2018)

Wild said:


> @erictheking tryna get into bsbd’s discography but it’s dense as fuuuuuck. Suggestions for starters?


late night cinema --> razah's ladder --> up to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2018)

Wild said:


> @erictheking tryna get into bsbd’s discography but it’s dense as fuuuuuck. Suggestions for starters?


Late Night Cinema.

I'm gonna spin this one again now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Nov 3, 2018)

The new LD and skeppy is MAUD!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2018)

Erase your ex's number from your phone while you still can bloodz. Jaden bouta come in here wit dem Take Care vibes


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2018)

Jaden to Will - I'M STRAIGHT DAD *runs away arms and legs flailing flamboyantly*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Serene Grace (Nov 6, 2018)

Rich leaked a new song from his album on his insta

Sounds like its called "splashin" or something but shit goes hard asf


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Dr. White (Nov 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2018)

Fuck yes, that Bad snippet is one of my most played tracks on itunes. Thank god he finished that song


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2018)

triple x blessing us from beyond the grave


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Fuck yes, that Bad snippet is one of my most played tracks on itunes. Thank god he finished that song


Domislive is so corny


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2018)

6ix9ine got the set of him, Kanye, and Nicki's video shot up lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2018)

Nicki fans and Cardi Fans when this song drops:


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2018)

smh


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

Not gonna lie..the beat hits. 

But that's the judges fault for not doing her homework. nobody thought that 6ix9ine's antics would stop. Being the rap game's Bugs Bunny is how he keeps his career flowing.


----------



## Sumu (Nov 12, 2018)

The World said:


> smh


----------



## Morglay (Nov 12, 2018)

The World said:


> smh


 Dafuq is this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

That's how these new cats crack jokes lol


----------



## Morglay (Nov 12, 2018)

Jokes that may or may not be real as all these newuns on some sus shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

6ix9ine once said if he lives past the weekend then the streets is pussy.

He's literally begging for it. X is dead but walking crayola gets to clown dead homies?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't want 6ix9ine to die, and I would never wish death on someone. But he's accelerating himself and maybe those around him to that conclusion every day he keeps disrespecting people and thinking everyone is gonna laugh with him. Didn't he say he was done with the antics right after X died?


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 13, 2018)

The World said:


> smh


Jaden ain't a little white boy so he can't be tyler's boyfriend.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 13, 2018)

Man will smith gotta be looking at this and thinking "goddamn what was even the point of everything....should've pulled out."


----------



## Sansa (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Nov 13, 2018)

makes me wanna strangle fight myself with brass knuckles


----------



## Morglay (Nov 14, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Man will smith gotta be looking at this and thinking "goddamn what was even the point of everything....should've pulled out."


 So this is my legacy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2018)

C'mon guys...Jaden once said he was gonna chop his dick off once he turned 18. Will would gladly take Jaden being gay over all that other shit Jaden likes to talk about.


----------



## Toph (Nov 15, 2018)

The World said:


> smh



tariq nasheed is on the case, don't you worry guys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2018)

Listening to this new "City Girls" album I realize just like how males listen to Gangsta rap to live vicariously through criminals; women listen to this type of music to live vicariously through whores.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 17, 2018)

got 'em


----------



## mali (Nov 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Listening to this new "City Girls" album I realize just like how males listen to Gangsta rap to live vicariously through criminals; women listen to this type of music to live vicariously through whores.



Talk that epiphany shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2018)

@The World 

Is this where Kpop is going? If so, sign me up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Listening to this new "City Girls" album I realize just like how males listen to Gangsta rap to live vicariously through criminals; women listen to this type of music to live vicariously through whores.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 17, 2018)

smh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Nov 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> "I will call a bitch my sis while I'm fucking on her boo"
> 
> I felt that



2:10 I'm such a pagan, I fuck mans girl then I spud man after, like, yo my brudda

Same energy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Sansa (Nov 19, 2018)

lol city girls
one half is in jail for 10 years cause she scammed 1k from someone, and they make whore anthems

Girls who listen to this kinda music ain't no type of good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Most gangster group of 2018


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2018)

> The feds believe Tekashi himself pulled an armed robbery on April 3 along with his ex-manager, Shotti, and 2 other members of the Nine Trey Bloods. According to the docs, they robbed gang rivals at gunpoint.
> The indictment also mentions the April 21 shooting incident at Barclays Center in Brooklyn ... and fingers Fuguan Lovick as the trigger man.
> 
> The indictment, first reported by the NY Daily News, lists 17 counts dating back to 2013.



Sheesh these are _charges_ charges...New York is gonna need a new king.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2018)

He was just on the Breakfast club on Friday talking about how invincible he feels...that's always when reality hits.


----------



## mali (Nov 20, 2018)

He'll be okay. He tough right?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2018)

Why would you still do stick ups as a national sensation?


----------



## Toph (Nov 20, 2018)

oof


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2018)

This is the funny thing about hip-hop. Fans want rappers who speak on  guns and violence to..well use guns and act violent.  But once the consequences come knocking everyone is doing the conceited face.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is the funny thing about hip-hop. Fans want rappers who speak on  guns and violence to..well use guns and act violent.  But once the consequences come knocking everyone is doing the conceited face.


Newbois.  I just want rappers who can rap.  If you rap about killing people then yeah I want it to be facts but I would take rapping skill from a backpacker over trash of a killer all day.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2018)

About the level of "attack" you could expect from a Drake fan.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2018)

the straight savagery on twitter


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2018)

Man i stil can't believe after everything that a rainbow hair coloured cholo who's name is tekashi 69 is the most gangsta mainstream rapper out there right now 

Stoopid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Man i stil can't believe after everything that a rainbow hair coloured cholo who's name is tekashi 69 is the most gangsta mainstream rapper out there right now
> 
> Stoopid


Yeah..imagine getting stuck up by a rainbow colored midget.

I'd be mad as hell!


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2018)

Why are so many saying Tory Lanez did a diss?


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fat Joe was worse than 6ix9ine in his age. He was considered a monster that will stab you just for saying something disrespectful.  Sharing wisdom is cool but I don't want him passing judgement.


he wasn't passing judgement basically just telling him he's been there before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2018)

I swear the Reality we're living in is better than any tv show.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2018)

The World said:


> Why are so many saying Tory Lanez did a diss?


Because he started it with that IG video?


----------



## Sumu (Nov 22, 2018)

These are both pretty good but those lines where Joyner is sonning Tory


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2018)

daym


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2018)

The World said:


> daym


I expected some epic edit since this happened years ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh lawd..Mah boi Tekashi snitching


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2018)

Why does he always look like he's been dumpster diving?


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2018)

might be some fake low sizzle beef but at least they rappin better than meek vs drake


----------



## Sansa (Nov 23, 2018)

The idea of making the music video about the music video shoot being a low budget disaster was so funny and well executed


----------



## Tri (Nov 23, 2018)

Still my favorite Joey song

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LayZ (Nov 27, 2018)

Anybody else on that Streams of Thought Vol. 2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2018)

But 69 said Tr3yway doesn't exist.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

New Big K.R.I.T. album is out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2018)

Woo lad.

If social media reactions is any indication-- you're either gonna think that this new Earl album is one of this year's best or some hot garbage.

It's highly experimental.  The beats are disjointed and just splashes everywhere. Earl's voice is distorted and distant and everything just comes together in a whirlwind of sound. 

When i listen to this album it feels like when a bunch of mail swirled Harry Potter's living room.

Dope project if you like weird creative shit.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2018)

no I was tagging para cuz he a weirdo who like weird funkadelic symphonic shit


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2018)

>Homie is driving you home late night after hanging out.
>He put this on the aux

What  you gonna do?


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)

reach through my screen and slap you first of all

then reach deep in my pants and pull out my piece POW POW


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)

at first I thought it was that Big Krit challenge cause his shit so good he got little white kids miming his songs on insta.


----------



## mali (Dec 3, 2018)

The culture really did her dirty


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2018)

why she lookin lowkey like the staypuft marshmallow man THOTTIE edition


----------



## mali (Dec 3, 2018)

Contour hadn't been invented yet, iono

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Senzumaki (Dec 5, 2018)

Men can look all types of ugly and disgusting looking in hip hop but let a gurl have puffy cheeks we can appreciate what she spit 


Men r trash


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> Men can look all types of ugly and disgusting looking in hip hop but let a gurl have puffy cheeks we can appreciate what she spit
> 
> 
> Men r trash


Like Jay Z recently said "aint no such thing as an ugly billionaire". Not our fault that beautiful women want the semen of cockroach looking dudes because they have money.

I thought she looked cute tho. Not a fan of piercings however. And this is the worst beat selection to flow combo I've ever heard.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 5, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> Men can look all types of ugly and disgusting looking in hip hop but let a gurl have puffy cheeks we can appreciate what she spit
> 
> 
> Men r trash


damn i ain't never seen a post match an avi and signature so well before


----------



## Senzumaki (Dec 5, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> damn i ain't never seen a post match an avi and signature so well before



If you mean accurate than yes



~Gesy~ said:


> Like Jay Z recently said "aint no such thing as an ugly billionaire". Not our fault that beautiful women want the semen of cockroach looking dudes because they have money.
> 
> I thought she looked cute tho. Not a fan of piercings however. And this is the worst beat selection to flow combo I've ever heard.




That's a two road street. Men also want women who look great, cook clean and a whole bunch of other bs. Yet you aren't saying anything about that. Men want a "wife" material girl but chase after hoes only to complain about child support they could've prevented


Of course in a sexist world where men hold the power and money a woman would want to find a desperate ugly guy to take care of her. Women are conditioned to be a stay at home wife and be taken care of. We also live in a capitalist society so everyone is trying to get money or in social media lingo get a bag. So yes a woman would date a ugly man for financial security. But there are beautiful  women who do date ugly and handsome guys who are broke lol.



I'm just saying a wonans worth in HIP HOP is her LOOKS and men are trash for not letting talented women rap on the mainstream level just because of her superficial nonsense. 69 is a whole ass racist pedo and he looks like a dirty animal. Yet men have no problem elevating him but Rapsody, Noname and lot more can't even get their foot in the game


There is a reason why Missy Elliot major acclaim came from her producing for others and not her own music. She wasn't a sex ICON so they wouldn't promote her as hard


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> That's a two road street. Men also want women who look great, cook clean and a whole bunch of other bs. Yet you aren't saying anything about that. Men want a "wife" material girl but chase after hoes only to complain about child support they could've prevented


Agreed. Some old fashioned women wants to play the submissive role and be taken care of. Some old fashioned men wants women who  have basic life skills. It works for some and I don't see anything wrong with that if that's their desire.


Senzumaki said:


> Of course in a sexist world where men hold the power and money a woman would want to find a desperate ugly guy to take care of her.


This point is losing less and less weight by the day. Women are overtaking important government positions now..Black women are beginning to hold more societal power than black men. Eventually you won't have this excuse as to why you can't make it out on your own.


Senzumaki said:


> But there are beautiful women who do date ugly and handsome guys who are broke lol.


There are successful men who date ugly women..instead of bigging her up women will ridicule her for not earning her spot


Senzumaki said:


> I'm just saying a wonans worth in HIP HOP is her LOOKS and men are trash for not letting talented women rap on the mainstream level just because of her superficial nonsense


As you said this is a two way street. Women listen to music too. It is women-- not men who makes big acts like Nicki Minaj, Rihanna, Sza, and Beyonce prosper.

Noname and Rapsody don't  fit what's typically beautiful so they have to work harder. That's _your fight _to change not ours. Let's stop pretending that only men judge women. You judge each other more than we judge you.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2018)

Senzumaki said:


> Men can look all types of ugly and disgusting looking in hip hop but let a gurl have puffy cheeks we can appreciate what she spit
> 
> 
> Men r trash


 Well women get away with more in the game as if they're hot they don't really need bars. If you're skilled enough you can make it regardless. The OG bitches are proof of that.


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2018)

Lmao Mel Matrix is the definition of a bum. How are you from NYC and have numerous industry links through your byrdgang and dipset entourage days (let's not front now) but yet youre out selling heroin and shit in 2018?? L.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2018)

yeah Meth and pills are where the money is at.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2018)

Mali said:


> Lmao Mel Matrix is the definition of a bum. How are you from NYC and have numerous industry links through your byrdgang and dipset entourage days (let's not front now) but yet youre out selling heroin and shit in 2018?? L.


That's a common story for rappers.  Its really stupid.


----------



## mali (Dec 8, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That's a common story for rappers.  Its really stupid.


I don't think it's common. Every now and then you hear about an aspiring rapper getting "caught up" but the difference is that Mel completely dipped out of rap for the streets (while his peers continued). It would be like gudda gudda suddenly getting arrested for selling crack, like, what went wrong??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2018)

Some people just can't handle success and the pressure that comes with it.


----------



## mali (Dec 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Some people just can't handle success and the pressure that comes with it.


Tru.


----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)

how tf does cardi have 5 grammy nominations but wayne,nicki,eminem have zero?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2018)

I gotta admit man...rap has been pretty quiet ever since the 6ix9ine era ended.


----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)

6ix9ine going to jail was so obvious with the way he was acting. his album isn't that bad tho.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2018)

He had an era?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2018)

Lol a moment


----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Ruse (Dec 9, 2018)

I’m sure he has more pressing things to worry about 

Fuck him tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2018)

"WE DONT BEND! WE DON'T FOLD! IT'S TR3YWAY!!"


----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## MO (Dec 9, 2018)

i hope she gets dragged as hell.


----------



## mali (Dec 10, 2018)

Àm I buggin or do 22gz and jacquees look mad alike?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2018)

In b4 the beat he gave makes millions!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2018)

Nicki is too old to be into bad boys.

Yet again acting like a high schooler at almost 40 years of age .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2018)

The nig that she's dating looks like he'll look into her purse when she's sleeping .


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2018)

kanye still up to his mentally unstable shenanigans when he needs album sales

drake should drop duppy deluxe on his headtop and make 350s tank even more since he wants to play tough


----------



## Sansa (Dec 13, 2018)

drake really in this boy head rent FREE


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)

Old Kanye is back! At least mentally. Told Drake to get the fuck outta here asking him for shit.


----------



## mali (Dec 13, 2018)

Wah happen? Spill the T banga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)

Nightali said:


> Wah happen? Spill the T banga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)

I like how he just assumes that Drake idolize him.

Classic Ye move.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

Drake is the type of guy to talk shit about his old heroes though, and I do mean heroes not just artists liked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2018)

This guy man...this guy


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

New Big K.R.I.T. drops at midnight.


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2018)

get his ass kanye.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 13, 2018)

This guy


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2018)

Lmao. That's wild.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)

Kim chimed in (even though nobody asked for her opinion)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2018)

Best thing he done was turn that hoe into a housewife. Hopefully I can find someone like this someday that will support me like this during a mental episode.

Kanye say slavery is a choice...she gets black people out of jail to balance it. Kanye airing out personal business for attention..she bring up his place in music and fashion. She's truly a "ride or die" chick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2018)

"Crept down the block  made a right"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm with Kanye's Looney ass on this one. How you gonna leave subliminal threats on me in your verses and then ask me for a beat?


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 14, 2018)

It's weird seeing kanye lose his mind again but also actually making sense. 

I also can't believe we live in a timeline where kim kardashian is one of the most ride or die celebrity wifes out there. Shit's just weird.


----------



## Toph (Dec 14, 2018)

tbh, kanye's autism, his little political musings, his porn obsession, his constant drama, his manic episodes prob brings enjoyment and something different into kim's mundane and dull life. tho, kanye needs to take the jay-z route and fall back. snoop was right, he's been fucked in the head since getting together with kim and being in that whole jenner circle



~Gesy~ said:


> I like how he just assumes that Drake idolize him.



tbf, drake _does _owe his entire career to kanye. he prob wouldn't even exist without 808s


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)

Wat.  Drake was already a thing before 808s and he doesn't use autotune/synthpop.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> snoop was right, he's been fucked in the head since getting together with kim and being in that whole jenner circle


There is something about the pussy in that family that makes you lose all sense of yourself.  I just don't get it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2018)

Kanye was like this before Kim. I think death of his mother has more to do with it.


----------



## Toph (Dec 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Wat.  Drake was already a thing before 808s and he doesn't use autotune/synthpop.



yes and no, he made mixtapes before 808s was a thing, but if it weren't for 808s, drake would have never been this huge phenomenon he is today. it may not be ye's best work, but it has opened the doors to a whole new generation of artists. drake, j. cole, and other huge names in hip hop were hugely influenced by 808s, and admit themselves they would have never made it or been taken seriously in hip hop if 808s hadn't come out when it did and changed hip hop's attitude towards artists opening up about their feelings. showing emotion and empathy when gangsta rap was running the game was already a feature in kanye's music since college dropout ("man I promise, she's so self conscious" - brave opening lines to "jay-z's successor"), but 808s was far braver than anything in hip hop before. even if the auto-tuned ballads are not pleasing to the ears, 808's is without doubt one of the most influential hip hop albums of the last decade.


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2018)

Drake will fuck around and break his own hand if he punches ye on his strong ass vibranium plated jaw.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

Echo video is out



Spider-Man said:


> yes and no, he made mixtapes before 808s was a thing, but if it weren't for 808s, drake would have never been this huge phenomenon he is today. it may not be ye's best work, but it has opened the doors to a whole new generation of artists. drake, j. cole, and other huge names in hip hop were hugely influenced by 808s, and admit themselves they would have never made it or been taken seriously in hip hop if 808s hadn't come out when it did and changed hip hop's attitude towards artists opening up about their feelings. showing emotion and empathy when gangsta rap was running the game was already a feature in kanye's music since college dropout ("man I promise, she's so self conscious" - brave opening lines to "jay-z's successor"), but 808s was far braver than anything in hip hop before. even if the auto-tuned ballads are not pleasing to the ears, 808's is without doubt one of the most influential hip hop albums of the last decade.



Nope.  Drake's mixtapes (which were released before 808s) wasn't anything like Kanye or even later Drake.  Then Wayne signed him and he started doing Rick Ross extravagance in the hood-like raps.  He wasn't really touching on themes that Kanye did until Thank Me Later and even then it was just brushing on it.

I think you might be confusing him with Cudi.


----------



## mali (Dec 15, 2018)

As papa Peterson would say, they have archetypal similarities


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2018)

Is Kanye the most egotistical man alive or what?

"EVERYBODY LOVES AND RESPECTS ME!"


----------



## MO (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2018)

Btw I agree with VK. Like it or not..Kanye is a father of hip-hop. 90% of current rap owe their sound to him.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

90% . Hip hop is more than just yungbois on the radio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> 90% . Hip hop is more than just yungbois on the radio


Ye's influence isn't exclusive to just the yungbois.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ye's influence isn't exclusive to just the yungbois.


I'm not denying he's influential, but 90% is absurd.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2018)

May be a little hyperbolic on my part. But it is a significantly high number . Who would be a bigger influencer of the current state of the  genre than Kanye?


----------



## Toph (Dec 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope.  Drake's mixtapes (which were released before 808s) wasn't anything like Kanye or even later Drake.  Then Wayne signed him and he started doing Rick Ross extravagance in the hood-like raps.  He wasn't really touching on themes that Kanye did until Thank Me Later and even then it was just brushing on it.
> 
> I think you might be confusing him with Cudi.



Dude, Drake himself has cited 808s as a major influence multiple times. Hell, Drake's entire aesthetic was taken from that album. Notice the sound of Comeback Season (2007-2008) compared to So Far Gone (2009, when 808s was released in 2008). He even raps over Say You Will for crying out loud

Check where he even says he influenced his sound from 808s more than anyone


----------



## Morglay (Dec 16, 2018)

Whoever alerted me to "Stream of Thought vol.2" thanks. Black Thought is a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2018)

So much fucking music came out this year man....I try to listen to a little of everything but it's tough


----------



## Morglay (Dec 16, 2018)

It's been a good year overall.


----------



## Tri (Dec 16, 2018)

Ta13oo and Kids See Ghosts are the highlights for me this year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Dec 16, 2018)

Daytona, Carter V and Stream of Thought v.2 are mine. Possibly Drogas Wave too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Dec 16, 2018)

Veteran is the AOTY to me with Daytona, DiCaprio 2, World Is Yours, and Kids See Ghosts prob being my other highlights


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 17, 2018)

Czarface just doesn't know how to disappoint, and judging by the monster track that is Iron Claw, Czarface Meets Ghostface is gonna be another banger of an album. February 15th(?) just can't come soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2018)

Jail changes people...


----------



## Sansa (Dec 17, 2018)

man why meek tweet that shit


----------



## Ruse (Dec 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2018)

He right tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2018)

I was a fan as a kid but I gotta say...I honestly never heard someone say "yo put on that new eminem" in my life.


----------



## mali (Dec 18, 2018)

Damn, 2018 is not letting up.


----------



## mali (Dec 18, 2018)

Bruhhhhh im dying at his disbelief


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jail changes people...


Nicki*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2018)

Nicki is cute and all..but spreading that firm looking fake booty in order to eat it seems like a lot of work...

Pass


----------



## Ruse (Dec 18, 2018)

^Im eating that ass 



Mali said:


> Bruhhhhh im dying at his disbelief



“You sliding around playing Eminem in your car you and your old lady?”


----------



## LayZ (Dec 18, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Whoever alerted me to "Stream of Thought vol.2" thanks. Black Thought is a beast.


No problem. 

He's been performing on some pretty large platforms for the promo run.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)

Remember that time Ak got too full himself in that argument with Budden on Everyday Struggle and Nadeska gave him that "really " look


----------



## mali (Dec 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki is cute and all..but spreading that firm looking fake booty in order to eat it seems like a lot of work...
> 
> Pass


*not wanting to die beneath those cheeks


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2018)

Man I miss crazy hot Angie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2018)

Mali said:


> *not wanting to die beneath those cheeks


I'm dying under cement cheeks

For the right cheeks that have perfect size, proportion and softness tho


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2018)

Some nasty motherfuckers in here

Why eat ass?


----------



## MO (Dec 18, 2018)

I just realized invasion of privacy has better rating than all of Nicki's albums tf.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 19, 2018)

Vault said:


> Some nasty motherfuckers in here
> 
> Why eat ass?


idk bro

i think i'd rather eat ass then get pissed on


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> idk bro
> 
> i think i'd rather eat ass then get pissed on


What you did there. I see it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

MO said:


> I just realized invasion of privacy has better rating than all of Nicki's albums tf.


Cause it's better


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2018)

Vault said:


> Some nasty motherfuckers in here
> 
> Why eat ass?


 Gotta ease yourself in to the prison wife life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

I actually agree with that as you grow older you stop giving a fuck and try new things to spice the sex up.

And Lord knows I'm in no position to fetish shame


----------



## MO (Dec 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cause it's better


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I actually agree with that as you grow older you stop giving a fuck and try new things to spice the sex up.
> 
> And Lord knows I'm in no position to fetish shame


Yes we all know what your fetish is breh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

MO said:


>



Nicki Minaj would never


Vault said:


> Yes we all know what your fetish is breh


These accusations are false, sir. Cease at once or I'll sue.


----------



## MO (Dec 19, 2018)

I wish prime nicki could come back. 


And swae Lee...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

So people are mad at this:


And I'm surprised that people are surprised. Wasn't she deemed the youngest billionaire a few months ago?


----------



## Sumu (Dec 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> So people are mad at this:
> 
> 
> And I'm surprised that people are surprised. Wasn't she deemed the youngest billionaire a few months ago?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

Y'all need to stop disrespecting America's royal family


----------



## MO (Dec 19, 2018)

surprise that her cosmetic brand makes her that wealthy. The Cosmetics industry is massive tbh. rihanna going to be up there too give it a bit.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 20, 2018)

Kylie owns 100% of Kylie Cosmetics and her products sell out in like 15 minutes every time. She got that bag entirely by herself, but people wanna hate on her just because of who she is and who she's related to.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sansa said:


> Kylie owns 100% of Kylie Cosmetics and her products sell out in like 15 minutes every time. She got that bag entirely by herself, but people wanna hate on her just because of who she is and who she's related to.


----------



## MO (Dec 21, 2018)

so travis is getting dragged for agreeing to play at the superbowl. what y'all think?


----------



## Toph (Dec 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> So people are mad at this:
> 
> 
> And I'm surprised that people are surprised. Wasn't she deemed the youngest billionaire a few months ago?



Kris Jenners gotta teach some Mass Communication courses at Uni, cause she's made an empire out of _nothing_, bitch's a marketing genius


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Kris Jenners gotta teach some Mass Communication courses at Uni, cause she's made an empire out of _nothing_, bitch's a marketing genius


It's truly a sight to behold. Many have tried but failed to replicate.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 22, 2018)

"nothing" is a bit exaggerated considering the kardashian clan have always been wealthy socialites with connections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> "nothing" is a bit exaggerated considering the kardashian clan have always been wealthy socialites with connections.


They were comfortable.  I wouldn't say they were _wealthy_. Their wealth now is astronomically different from where they were.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> They were comfortable.  I wouldn't say they were _wealthy_. Their wealth now is astronomically different from where they were.


"comfortable" is some bullshit rich white people always say lmfao. the kardashians were wealthy plain and simple. well connected wealthy people i might add. which means a whole lot in LA. 

saying they're way richer now is fine but saying they started from "nothing" is just wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> "comfortable" is some bullshit rich white people always say lmfao. the kardashians were wealthy plain and simple. well connected wealthy people i might add. which means a whole lot in LA.
> 
> saying they're way richer now is fine but saying they started from "nothing" is just wrong.


Yeah.  All I'm saying is I don't think the family was worth a million dollars before the fame and now their combined worth can be summed up to almost 2 billion. 

"The connections" you speak of came from their father being friends and legal consultant to OJ Simpson and Kris marrying an Olympic gold winning athlete.

But no, I wouldn't say they had "nothing". Jay-Z had nothing and sold drugs to survive. Both successes are impressive imo.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> "The connections" you speak of came from their father being friends and legal consultant to OJ Simpson and Kris marrying an Olympic gold winning athlete.


bruh it goes a lot deeper than that. they had all kinds of hollywood connections and celebrity friends. they were bonafide insiders.

yeah they didn't have a billion dollar empire but you're kinda downplaying the status they had back then.


----------



## God (Dec 23, 2018)

So anyways


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Dec 26, 2018)

Is the Big Sean Jhene break up confirmed? If so maybe Big Sean will deliver some good music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Is the Big Sean Jhene break up confirmed? If so maybe Big Sean will deliver some good music.


I never listened to it myself. But I heard good things about their joint album.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Is the Big Sean Jhene break up confirmed? If so maybe Big Sean will deliver some good music.


Jhene is a better songwriter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2018)

The voice of an angel


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## mali (Dec 30, 2018)

YE NEEDS TO BE CANCELL'T. WATCH THE THRONE 2 MIGHT DROP AND WE, THE PEOPLE, REFUSE TO SUFFER ANY LONGER


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

Mali said:


> YE NEEDS TO BE CANCELL'T. WATCH THE THRONE 2 MIGHT DROP AND WE, THE PEOPLE, REFUSE TO SUFFER ANY LONGER


The nig made Ultralight beams....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 31, 2018)

If you add all of J cole features this year and put it into a playlist you got album of the year


----------



## mali (Dec 31, 2018)

I let you feel like you the shit, but boy you can't out-fart me.


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 31, 2018)

Always bringing up old shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

Big Sean is the king of cringe bars tho.

Mans said :“I’m Quagmire, I fuck hoes, my cash flows, I giggity-get it.”


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh we doing cringe lines let’s go back to Biggie

 "Ya look so good, huh, I suck on ya daddy's dick“

Rappers just be saying shit sometimes lol


----------



## mali (Dec 31, 2018)

RUNAWAY SLAVE











MASTER


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

On this subject...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2018)

" I never let the beef get cold
Nig ga where's the meat."

I hope that doesn't mean what it sounds like


----------



## Toph (Jan 2, 2019)

Whatever happened to "No more politics"?


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2019)

Still entertaining this guy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2019)

> me attempting to leave Kanye in 2018 despite the joy his early work used to provide.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2019)

Vault said:


> Still entertaining this guy?



LOL yeah seriously, give it a rest.


----------



## Toph (Jan 3, 2019)

Vault said:


> Still entertaining this guy?



Iunno man, I kind of find Kanye rather amusing when his autism reeks and he's having another manic episode. It's another case of Chris-Chan, he's an absolutely fantastic study in the descent into madness and the hesitant recognition and struggle through it which also made him (unknowingly to Kanye) highly exploitable to amuse onlookers.


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2019)

Man...look what happened to big soulja.  He's online looking dusty as fuck!

Crazy how the tables have turned from a decade ago...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh nice, I never knew this thread existed, that's actually very nice.

So, I'm a long time Hip-Hop/Rap fan, ever since I heard brazilian rap for the first time, like 1999 ? Dunno . The first US Rap I think it was Coolio's Gangsta's Paradise, then 2Pac. Then Dre and then, of course, the GOAT himself Shady that exploded just about everywhere in the early 2000's.

For the last two years (2017-2018) though, I've barely kept up with news, new releases and shit, the last thing I heard was Slim Shady coming back from his retirement inside Em's mind where he is kept locked up to kill Water Gun Kelly (Who clearly is more of a Stan than anyone in this thread). I mean, the hardest part in Killshot must've been diss a guy deepthroating you so hard it tickles his brains, the most legit part of Killshot was that line " That a death threat or a love letter? ". WGK clearly was smart enough to market on it and only did it because of the marketing he knew he would get. But, as I said, I have no idea of current standings so I don't know how much it worked for him, but I can imagine that when Slim himself writes a diss for you, you go huge.

Well, enough about that, I've discovered this thread today and ... A friend of mine sent me some reaction videos on YouTube from people in the US to one of my favorite groups ever, Racionais MC. And god, oh my fucking god, that translation is just as shitty as it gets.


So, I thought " Huuum I do speak English, and I do understand Brazilian Portuguese slangs " ... So, I don't know if you guys ever heard, if it's old news to you or if someone ever posted a better translation than mine, but I'd just like to introduce you to the world of Brazilian rap, this certainly is one of the best songs ever made, I don't know if there will be someone with the patience to listen to the song and read the translation, but I hope there is. Good luck:

(Hit the play button and go reading the translation, I'd recommend to do it that way, hope you enjoy it)




> [INTRO]
> All good, another year going by
> Thanks god we are healthy, you know ?
> A lot of " camaraderie* " in the 'hood ( " Coletividade " is a slang when people help each other in the hood, it can't be translated without losing it's meaning)
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man...look what happened to big soulja.  He's online looking dusty as fuck!
> 
> Crazy how the tables have turned from a decade ago...


If your verses can't stand the test of time then you're just a gimmick rapper.  Lazy rappers never last.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> If your verses can't stand the test of time then you're just a gimmick rapper.  Lazy rappers never last.



That is the rant of a guy who lost his game completely.

Fucking lazy rappers, Soulja Boy was close to a one hit wonder. Dude was always so fucking full of it being arrogant and shit. Well, that is what happens when you're both lazy and think yourself the greatest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2019)

"Crank that soulja boy" was the soundtrack of my high school experiance fo sho!

Also I think Big Soulja is the first "internet rapper"...given the way he rose to prominence.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Crank that soulja boy" was the soundtrack of my high school experiance fo sho!
> 
> Also I think Big Soulja is the first "internet rapper"...given the way he rose to prominence.



Possibly yeah. It was a big hit here too.


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2019)

I’m from gesy’s neck of the woods (queens stand up) and can confirm it was a craze during middle school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 13, 2019)

"TYGGGAAAAA"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jan 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2019)

Soulja wants to fill the void that 6ix9ine has left behind sooo bad.


----------



## MO (Jan 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Soulja wants to fill the void that 6ix9ine has left behind sooo bad.


This is actually funny.


"Draaaaakeee"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2019)

The interview was an hour long but very entertaining.  He told a story about how he scared off a group of home invaders (who were each carrying ak-47s btw) with just a pistol.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 16, 2019)

When's that interview from? That clip was mint.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2019)

lmao soulja better stop worrying bout rappers and start worrying bout the lawsuit from nintendo and the one that sony is bout to slap him with


----------



## Ruse (Jan 16, 2019)

That entire interview was classic


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## God (Jan 17, 2019)

Maya Angelou: why are you young men SO ANGRY?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Soulja Boy acted as if he had the ability to travel through his phone to put the beats on Dex.

When he took off his coat I was  shook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Jesus christ...


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)

Me whenever I see a pic of dex


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)

Cornball nature aside, he's the only somali rapper from London that goes in imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks for putting me on to some international rappers. I only know of Rejjie Snow, King Krule, and Skepta.


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)

Reiji snow? King Krule? UK rap?

@erictheking is he too far gone??


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 17, 2019)

Any Melly fans?


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)

If you like rappers that talk that greazy shit you should check out squeeks, snap Capone, potter payper, blade brown, youngs teflon (earliest stuff only), dru blu/don strapzy, nines, sneakbo, k koke, yung bush, Benny banks and baby r. That's all I can think of for street rappers at the moment.


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Any Melly fans?


Melly? Boy if you mean omelly so help me god I will pay an admin to delete your account


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 17, 2019)

Mali said:


> Melly? Boy if you mean omelly so help me god I will pay an admin to delete your account



Who is onmelly?  I mean Ynw Melly my guy.


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Who is onmelly?  I mean Ynw Melly my guy.


Iono who that is but I know he can't be as trash as omelly so your gucci


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 17, 2019)

lol bet


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2019)

I never thought I'd call a Logic track tough but this shit is tough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 19, 2019)

Logic been had heat, peeps just hate on bro for some reason.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2019)

yo soulja actually lost his fucking mind


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2019)

Soulja lowkey clowned himself back into relevancy.  It'll be cemented if he produces a hit while he's still hot.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 20, 2019)

Y'all really about meme this niqqa back to the forefront of rap aren't y'all?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

That's the era we're living in today. The cash me outside girl is being offered billion dollar deals for crying out loud. 


It's not that hard to get put on once you have eyes on you.


----------



## Sumu (Jan 20, 2019)

Sansa said:


> I never thought I'd call a Logic track tough but this shit is tough



Yeah this track slaps


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

Ishmael said:


> Logic been had heat, peeps just hate on bro for some reason.


He's just a bit corny.  His rapture episode didn't help his perception either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah people don't like him cause he's a reminder of that lame kid that used to get beat up in high school.


It also feels a little over the top. Like he's actually emphasizing or exaggerating how lame he is so that social outcast can be like "Hey he's just like me!" . Which is even more off puting .


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 20, 2019)

Logic slide lmao, man music is good. Especially his beginning stuff like under pressure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah people don't like him cause he's a reminder of that lame kid that used to get beat up in high school.
> 
> 
> It also feels a little over the top. Like he's actually emphasizing or exaggerating how lame he is so that social outcast can be like "Hey he's just like me!" . Which is even more off puting .



And don't get me wrong! I enjoy lame or weird rappers. I believe them to be a breath of fresh air from Drug and gangster rappers. They tend to be more talented and creative too.

But when acts like Eminem, Oddfuture and Gambino does it..you can tell that's who they really are. When he does it..he turns into the girl who pretends to be a gamer for attention..and uploads videos of her playing Mario with her ass cheeks out.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah it seems a bit inauthentic.  Like just an angry kid lashing out.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2019)

This song was good up until he finished saying pool stick
he's not mumbling but I can't understand shit he's saying its like a worse version of offset's flow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2019)

Has there ever been an Album review thread in this section? Where people give their thoughts on projects they've listened through? 

I can't find it but doubt such a basic idea hasn't been thought up.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 21, 2019)

When i first joined there was a thread made like that but it wasnt pinned, its no telling how far back you'd havd to go for that.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2019)

They got rid of that section, same with the music pimping.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2019)

Yeah I'll search back as thorough as I can.  If can't find it, I may create one of my own soon if the passion remain.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyone here listen to chillhop?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2019)

Wild said:


> Anyone here listen to chillhop?


You mean lofi hip-hop?


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> You mean lofi hip-hop?



Pretty much yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah. Makes for great background music if you don't wanna particularly hear rappers screeching and yelling while you're trying to think.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2019)

Was listening to some on Spotify. Very soothing stuff


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah Lofi is nice, especially when getting assignments done and writing papers.


----------



## Sumu (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 23, 2019)

It’s aight, Cole stays on Ye’s neck


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 24, 2019)

I like


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 24, 2019)

Fire.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2019)

Ruse said:


> It’s aight, Cole stays on Ye’s neck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

Track was alright. I don't see the hype.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

"I HELD KIM KARDASHIAN BY HER THROAT NUGGUH"

"I MADE HER SWALLOW MY KIDS UNTIL SHE CHOKED NIGGUH!"


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2019)

It sounded like game


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

Cause it is the game


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cause it is the game



I’m sick of this n*gga and his bitchmade antics fr fr


----------



## Ashi (Jan 25, 2019)

Wild said:


> I’m sick of this n*gga and his bitchmade antics fr fr



Same bruh 

Just get him out of here please


----------



## mali (Jan 25, 2019)

Jayceon is almost 40. He needs to focus on keeping the IRS from doing him like they do all the other once upon a time popular middle aged rappers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah, But I like when rappers come for each other's throats. Especially at Kanye's expense who has become a punching bag in hip-hop.  These bars would've been unacceptable 3 years ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## mali (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

He's working his way up to saying he invented rap.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

Why the fuck is anyone talking about Soulja Boy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

Cause he's popping


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cause he's popping


Wtf....... Do you listen to Lil Pump too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

Pump doesn't make music for my demographic.  But sure, I like 2 or 3 of his songs. I'm an open minded guy.


----------



## mali (Jan 25, 2019)

Gucci gang slaps like sandals on a wet surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pump doesn't make music for my demographic.  But sure, I like 2 or 3 of his songs. I'm an open minded guy.


God your no better than my 15 year old sister.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

Rap is dead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry for not listening to lyrical miracles all day. 

As much as I enjoy a slice of pizza. I gotta expand my boundaries and try some Indian cuisine here and there.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sorry for not listening to lyrical miracles all day.
> 
> As much as I enjoy a slice of pizza. I gotta expand my boundaries and try some Indian cuisine here and there.


That is Hip Hop not Rap, might as well listen to Mgk.


----------



## God (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2019)

Tory Lanez has been popping off all week about how he's the best rapper in the game and challenged anyone to tell him different. 

A challenger accepted.


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2019)

tory isn't even a rapper tho. Isn't he a singer?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2019)

He considers himself to be both.


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2019)

On that victory beat too


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2019)

Man let's talk about Rae Sremmurd splitting up. I love their music but can Swae Lee and Slim Jxmmi make it as solo artists. I think Swae Lee got the star power for it, he basically the Quavo of the group, but I like Slim too, and I don't know if he can make it. Thoughts?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2019)

I think Slim Jimmi need Swae Lee more than the other way around.  Which is why they're fighting in the first place.


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think Slim Jimmi need Swae Lee more than the other way around.  Which is why they're fighting in the first place.



That is big facts but that's crazy because they brothers. If Slim Jxmmi can just get over himself and keep developing his talents while he's still a part of Rae Sremmurd he'd become a better artist. He could stack his bread so even if he did tank as a solo artist he'd be set. Swae Lee even if he can't do it solo, he could become a feature artist because he make damn near every song he on better.


----------



## Flame (Jan 27, 2019)

Crow said:


> Man let's talk about Rae Sremmurd splitting up. I love their music but can Swae Lee and Slim Jxmmi make it as solo artists. I think Swae Lee got the star power for it, he basically the Quavo of the group, but I like Slim too, and I don't know if he can make it. Thoughts?


Loved Jxmmi's parts on stunting aint nuthin. He got a great flow and I can see him making it if he tries hard enough. He's like Takeoff imo lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2019)

X was on his way to being something special. RIP. His son being born close to his birthday is also kinda nuts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Jan 28, 2019)

“Lil AK” 


Meh


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> X was on his way to being something special. RIP. His son being born close to his birthday is also kinda nuts.



His following was something else to, x bonded with peeps through his music like no other in his generation imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2019)

Outside of music he was unusually transparent and inviting as well.


Most artist try to limit the amount of interactions they have with "commoners". But here he was walking into people's homes and crashing random house parties with no security.


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

Ruse said:


> “Lil AK”
> 
> 
> Meh


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like jid is about to come at Tory’s head too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah Tory won. He ain't beating JID tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2019)

Yo..rap is in a _crazy_ place right now!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2019)

All Tory wanted was to prove he was not just a singing nigguh...now I gotta know that he enjoys having another dick in the room.


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

What the fuck did I just listen to


----------



## Morglay (Jan 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> All Tory wanted was to prove he was not just a singing nigguh...now I gotta know that he enjoys having another dick in the room.


 That's the thing that got me tbh when he tryna act all hard and shit.


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

Morglay said:


> That's the thing that got me tbh when he tryna act all hard and shit.



The kid has bars tho. His shot against don q was a 187.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2019)

Dunno why RnB singers nowadays wanna be hard bangers.  The only one who can really claim that is Ty Dolla $ign and he doesn't even really go around advertising it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2019)

Mysonne has entered the ring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2019)

Funniest part about this tho is that Tory wanted the smoke from J.Cole or Pusha-T. Instead he's being attacked by a bunch of D-listers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2019)

Tory beat Don Q

Dreamdoll came from nowhere and stabbed Tory when he wasn't looking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh so he's _snitching_ snitching


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

6ix9ine situation is funny. All that shit he was talking and now look where he is going. Depending on how long his sentence is. He's gonna be a one hit wonder.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

anyways nicki dropped the video for hard white.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2019)

Tekashi 5-0 out here snitching and still gonna get locked up for 47 years minimum
When are rappers gonna realize all you gotta do is rap about shit and not actually live it


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2019)

MO said:


> anyways nicki dropped the video for hard white.


nobody fucks with nicki here bro


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2019)

Who are all these no name rappers dissing Tory for clout 
Dreamdoll with some weak hoe rant on Tory with the most boring flow ever and only one stand out bar that can't even be verified 
Wake me up when Cole release Father and aim it at Tory (for fun)


----------



## God (Feb 2, 2019)

Enough. Cole sucks and everything he’s been dropping is ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

MO said:


> 6ix9ine situation is funny. All that shit he was talking and now look where he is going. Depending on how long his sentence is. He's gonna be a one hit wonder.


"I feel like I can do whatever I want"

-6ix9ine​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sansa said:


> Who are all these no name rappers dissing Tory for clout
> Dreamdoll with some weak hoe rant on Tory with the most boring flow ever and only one stand out bar that can't even be verified
> Wake me up when Cole release Father and aim it at Tory (for fun)


No nigguh fuck you.

Dreamdoll got him the fuck out of here and Tory did the Dippy beat more justice than drake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

S.orry
N.igga
I .m
T.ryna
C.ome
H.ome


----------



## God (Feb 2, 2019)

Nigras act real goony about jail until they actually go there


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2019)

when is he coming home tho? In his next life?


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

Sansa said:


> nobody fucks with nicki here bro


But like why?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2019)

MO said:


> But like why?


Sansa is the last person who speaks for the thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Mali said:


> when is he coming home tho? In his next life?


The judge thought it would be funny to lock him up until he's 69.

Not even joking


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

He had a nice run. A 6ix9ine biopic directed by Scorsese would be a day 1 watch for me.


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't follow her work but Rico Nastys latest music video was really good. Super heavy on the sci-fi visuals. Her and azealia should work together.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

First Meek Mill now Cardi? 

Kraft may actually be cooler than Tom.


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2019)

All the fresh outrage over r Kelly's degeneracy makes me think about how people would react to marques houston


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Mali said:


> All the fresh outrage over r Kelly's degeneracy makes me think about how people would react to marques houston


He pee on kids too?


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2019)

There's a lot to unpack and it's been a while since I heard about the fuckery but  members of b2k accused him of molesting them. I'm not sure if it was every single member but it was defo more than one IIRC.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow, I never would have guessed that from him.

The entertainment biz has a lot of skeletons that'll take years to uncover.

I'm also hearing there's a Michael Jackson doc that has "undeniable evidence that the allegations are true. "


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2019)

apparently marques was molested when he was younger too so I when I say there's a lot to unpack...:/


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

Okay, I listened to middle child and its actually really nice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

I like cole (sometimes) but I found middle child to be rather boring. Beat was a basic loop, his voice was low and monotone. Subject matter wasn't interesting.

I'm not seeing what others see.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2019)

MO said:


> But like why?


Cause Nicki is a clown and she's been acting like just that for years now
she hit her peak last year tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Sansa said:


> bro dreamdoll's diss was weak, the 3 some line is only memorable because its weird
> other than that it just sounds like what you'd expect a hood girl to post on her ig/snapchat/facebook status about her ex ^ (use bro)
> come on bro


Rap battles are about raining punchlines and winning the crowd. She did both.  It was raunchy and exploitive..But given the fact that she only came into the situation because Tory bragged about "fucking her for free" . Her direction was more than warranted. 

But  hey, you also think Drake won against push..so..not surprised you think otherwise.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

Sansa said:


> Cause Nicki is a clown and she's been acting like just that for years now
> she hit her peak last year tho


her peak was not last year lol. This era has by far been her worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Nicki's peak was the "Pink Friday" era.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2019)

Nicki had peaked way before Remy got her with Shether which was 17. She's been trash for years now.


----------



## God (Feb 2, 2019)

You guys think nicki’s still smashable after being donkeyfucked by meek?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Wild said:


> You guys think nicki’s still smashable after being donkeyfucked by meek?


Ehh..I think she looks better now that the thighs match the ass.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki's peak was the "Pink Friday" era.


pinkprint was her peak. tho Pink friday was her best selling album.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ehh..I think she looks better now that the thighs match the ass.


she looks worse. I don't know wtf she did to herself after the hiatus. her 2016/15 body was the best.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)

anyways, Nicki remixed Drip to hard and going bad.


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## God (Feb 3, 2019)

Lol I swear I just heard her say “I sucked his dick, it was short”


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2019)

Sansa said:


> (use bro)
> come on bro


----------



## mali (Feb 3, 2019)

id wife nicki just for the way she rode this beat. we could catch matching aggravated assault cases together


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2019)

I listened through  lil Kim's first album for the first time last week..and now I know why Kim fans tried to cancel Nicki early on. The flow is uncannily similar.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2019)

LOL 21 Savage arrested because he's actually from the UK. From the ends in South London apparently.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47111577


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

I seriously think Nicki is incapable of making hit songs these days. All she does is remix hit songs and start shit to be relevant...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2019)

La Flame said:


> I seriously think Nicki is incapable of making hit songs these days. All she does is remix hit songs and start shit to be relevant...


And show her fake body.


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit she's desperate for attention. Isn't she almost 40?


----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)

La Flame said:


> I seriously think Nicki is incapable of making hit songs these days. All she does is remix hit songs and start shit to be relevant...


she can. She can but she is doing so many things wronged. She needs to stop sneak dissing. She needs to stop talking shit. But she will always remain relevant no matter what.


----------



## mali (Feb 3, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> LOL 21 Savage arrested because he's actually from the UK. From the ends in South London apparently.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47111577


The ends South London? What thirsty ends in South London is claiming 21 savage?


----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> And show her fake body.


beautiful thick queen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

MO said:


> she can. She can but she is doing so many things wronged. She needs to stop sneak dissing. She needs to stop talking shit. But she will always remain relevant no matter what.


And that's the problem. As long as she stays relevant she won't notice how bad she became. Her cancerous fan base does nothing but ass kissing and follow her blindly.


----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)

Wild said:


> Lol I swear I just heard her say “I sucked his dick, it was short”


"suck his dick through his shorts."


----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)

La Flame said:


> And that's the problem. As long as she stays relevant she won't notice how bad she became. Her cancerous fan base does nothing but ass kissing and follow her blindly.


oh no, there are people in her fanbase who criticize her. She just blocks. 

hopefully her next album does better and she doesn't involve herself in drama. She already finished it apparently.


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

MO said:


> oh no, there are people in her fanbase who criticize her. She just blocks.
> 
> hopefully her next album does better and she doesn't involve herself in drama. She already finished it apparently.


Unless Travis decides to drop another album at the same time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Unless Travis decides to drop another album at the same time


he wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2019)

MO said:


> he wouldn't make a difference.


About the better album part? ofc not. Drama? _hope not._


----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## MO (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2019)

No offense but she signify everything thats corny about white people.


----------



## mali (Feb 3, 2019)

she to finna really hit the naenae on lil savage there. got him right on the hot sauce bag. swag.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2019)

Lmfao at Demi Lovato deleting her twitter after making fun of 21 



Fr tho' I feel sorry for her


----------



## God (Feb 4, 2019)

Didn’t Demi lovato get caught overdosing on heroin?


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2019)

Wild said:


> Didn’t Demi lovato get caught overdosing on heroin?


Lol true but stll. All she did was enjoying some memes and twitter be savage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Lol true but stll. All she did was enjoying some memes and twitter be savage


>Black people laugh at 21 savage
>Demi joins in to laugh too
>Black people: * wait...Why are you laughing?"

It's fucking hilarious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2019)

Is 21 Savage the hottest UK artist out right now?


----------



## Sumu (Feb 4, 2019)

idk if anyone noticed, but... 69 is 22, he's facing a sentence of 47 years, 22+47=69


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is 21 Savage the hottest UK artist out right now?


That's Savage the 21st mind you. 


I only saw this yesterday. Wtf is that shit? Does Genius really promote this garbage?


----------



## mali (Feb 5, 2019)

americans let drake talk tough. stop it five.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2019)

Eminem rapped about cumming in Mariah Carey's belly button.

They are no rules to a lyrical bout . The point is to humiliate your opponent by any means. Drake should've shut the fuck up if he had secrets he wanted to kept hushed.


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

Drake beefs over bitches. Rihanna, nicki, etc. his simping knows no bounds.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake himself said Pusha checkmated him..


yeah but his dad lebron also said to him he could never disappoint him so in the end does it really matter?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake himself said Pusha checkmated him..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just a YungBoi.  He probably doesn't even know what Hit em Up or Takeover are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2019)

I know y'all ain't just said Rap Devil is better than Killshot


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

Just listened to killshot 

Em is awesome


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2019)

I swear the whole album lit. So glad he came back after Revival.


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

Revival was ass


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2019)

Revival was a pure flop. Glad our words reached him, otherwise we wouldn't have been blessed with this surprise album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

He’s still got the flame in him, he’s better when he isn’t trying to impress


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2019)

Is Kamikaze in your top 5 albums of 2018?


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2019)

I didn’t listen to the whole thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2019)

No


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 5, 2019)

I listen to kamikaze one time it was alright. Not alike as my favorite track. Honestly that was because of Royce verse.


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2019)

What's your top 5 albums of the year?

Mine's AstroWorld, Culture II, Kamikaze, Scorpion and ?. Not in order tho'.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2019)

La Flame said:


> What's your top 5 albums of the year?
> 
> Mine's AstroWorld, Culture II, Kamikaze, Scorpion and ?. Not in order tho'.


What about Drogas Wave?


----------



## Flame (Feb 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What about Drogas Wave?


Never really got into Lupe. Only know Kick Push (which i really like) but other than that, he's not really my taste. His album good?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 6, 2019)

Kamikaze was ok.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Never really got into Lupe. Only know Kick Push (which i really like) but other than that, he's not really my taste. His album good?


Yes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2019)

His album is probably good but I can't get into him. I respect him more than Logic tho.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2019)

Logic’s rabid fanbase made me hate him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2019)

"WHO CAN RELATE! WOOOOO!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2019)

Cudi is a smart man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Feb 7, 2019)

Wait Day n Nite was released in 2007?? Holy shit


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2019)

Been forever since I have been here so I am guessing it is a lost cause but does anyone remember a member who posted here that went by the producer/rapper name of Audible Phonetics? Him and I worked together a few times but over the years lost contact and I was hoping to get in touch with him again. There was also a dude named Shyakugan I did a song with. Same deal there.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## God (Feb 7, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Been forever since I have been here so I am guessing it is a lost cause but does anyone remember a member who posted here that went by the producer/rapper name of Audible Phonetics? Him and I worked together a few times but over the years lost contact and I was hoping to get in touch with him again. There was also a dude named Shyakugan I did a song with. Same deal there.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



AP hasn’t been itt in years


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 7, 2019)

Wild said:


> AP hasn’t been itt in years



I figured as much but didn't know if maybe someone knows him personally or has an email or something.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Feb 8, 2019)

Saw some familiar faces. 

Didn't really like the clip. Hate it when they add unnecessary scenes...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm surprised it took 10 years for someone to say this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Chris is Brave..Migos never fight one on One..that nig is gonna get jumped by the collective.


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2019)

He revealed his addy. Ladies about to be running there like zombies.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2019)

MO said:


> He revealed his addy. Ladies about to be running there like zombies.



I just listened to the pinkprint.

Mwah, magnifique.


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2019)

Wild said:


> I just listened to the pinkprint.
> 
> Mwah, magnifique.


Her best album. 

Repping once I get a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2019)

MO said:


> Her best album.
> 
> Repping once I get a chance.



Yeah it surprised the hell outta me. Was not expecting nicki to deliver like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yeah it surprised the hell outta me. Was not expecting nicki to deliver like that.


Her next album better be like the pinkprint. I'm sick and tired of hearing "bitches is my son's" and "I'm the Queen" in every song.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2019)

MO said:


> Her next album better be like the pinkprint. I'm sick and tired of hearing "bitches is my son's" and "I'm the Queen" in every song.



I think she’s still trying to keep remy and whoever else from coming at her, that’s why she’s doing that.


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2019)

Wild said:


> I think she’s still trying to keep remy and whoever else from coming at her, that’s why she’s doing that.


I do think Nicki is insecure a little not because of Remy but cardi. She needs to stop that. She is Soo accomplished, she should not be insecure about anyone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I do think Nicki is insecure a little not because of Remy but cardi. She needs to stop that. She is Soo accomplished, she should not be insecure about anyone.


Cardi is the first time she ever had a rival. It's easy to pop your collar when you're the only one in the room, but now shes in New territory and figuring out how to adjust.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2019)

MO said:


> I do think Nicki is insecure a little not because of Remy but cardi. She needs to stop that. She is Soo accomplished, she should not be insecure about anyone.



I agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2019)

Plus she is very hated right now by the GP. Thats why her music ain't doing well.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Been forever since I have been here so I am guessing it is a lost cause but does anyone remember a member who posted here that went by the producer/rapper name of Audible Phonetics? Him and I worked together a few times but over the years lost contact and I was hoping to get in touch with him again. There was also a dude named Shyakugan I did a song with. Same deal there.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Weren't you supposed to post your album here?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Chris is Brave..Migos never fight one on One..that nig is gonna get jumped by the collective.


They don't even really have separate personalities...I'm positive that they get each other mixed up.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Weren't you supposed to post your album here?



Was it cyphon or kyuubi naruto?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Wild said:


> Was it cyphon or kyuubi naruto?


Both.  KN went so far as to have a tracklist and album cover though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

This video will never be unfunny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Both.  KN went so far as to have a tracklist and album cover though


This reminds me of annoying friends who ask me to help promote their music on social media...

Sucks when _you know_ their music is trash but you gotta do it anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Weren't you supposed to post your album here?



Not sure. I posted at least 1 whole album before for everyone in here to review as well as various other songs. Here is the song I did with Shyakugan years ago






Mider T said:


> Both.  KN went so far as to have a tracklist and album cover though



Oh dang, I remember KN hypin his own shit. 



~Gesy~ said:


> This reminds me of annoying friends who ask me to help promote their music on social media...
> 
> Sucks when _you know_ their music is trash but you gotta do it anyway.



Just gotta be blunt with people. Any time I ask friends to review my stuff I tell them to do their best to hurt my feelings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Just gotta be blunt with people. Any time I ask friends to review my stuff I tell them to do their best to hurt my feelings.


Yeah..but it must take you hours-- days even to finish a product . Wouldn't feel right to crush someone like that.

I tried to rap before. Did the whole "pencil and notebook while listening to beats "thing...I fucking sucked.


----------



## mali (Feb 8, 2019)

KN's tape>>>>cole and kendrick collab


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah..but it must take you hours-- days even to finish a product . Wouldn't feel right to crush someone like that.
> 
> I tried to rap before. Did the whole "pencil and notebook while listening to beats "thing...I fucking sucked.



True but probably better if you gently stop them before more of the world sees it and pushes them to suicide


----------



## Mider T (Feb 8, 2019)

Mali said:


> KN's tape>>>>cole and kendrick collab


Sansa is that you?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry, English chaps..but we're still claiming him as our own


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This video will never be unfunny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This video will never be unfunny.


This video proves how much Joe has changed since he got hot. He used to diss ninjas like that now he be riding they nuts.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2019)

Man Offset is a clown for real.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This video will never be unfunny.


 Flower shirt rolling up his sleeves tho.  To reveal 2 watches and a chain.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2019)

Joe Budden's energy when they stood up didn't seem confident at all. He knew he was about to get his ass whooped.


----------



## MO (Feb 10, 2019)

she really got a grammy before nicki.wow..


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Joe Budden's energy when they stood up didn't seem confident at all. He knew he was about to get his ass whooped.


He stood up before they wanted to fight him.  I have no doubt Budden could kill these guys.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2019)

MO said:


> she really got a grammy before nicki.wow..


She shouldn't have won over AstroWorld.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

Forreal Astro should've won imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

I couldn't give less of a fuck about the opinions of elderly white people who are practically forced to care about rap music due to the popularity it garnered. They gave Macklemore a Grammy over kendrick.


That said, I'll never complain about Cardi winning. It's hilarious to me. That album had no business being as good as it was. And she has no business reaching the heights that she has.

Not too long ago she was just a Bronx chick who got beat up on world star, now she's one of the biggest artist in the world at only 26 years of age...It's truly impressive.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not too long ago she was just a Bronx chick who got beat up on world star, now she's one of the biggest artist in the world at only 26 years of age...It's truly impressive.



I mean not really when you have the whole industry and every thot with an iphone backing you. Nothing about her is impressive just so many people kiss her ass.

And this thread title is the corniest shit ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

It's less impressive cause she's likable?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's less impressive cause she's likable?



No it's less impressive because the whole industry is backing her. From having people write and produce her songs so she does the bare minimum to every interviewer kissing her ass to white shows using her as caricature.

Nothing in the industry is organic remember that, it's all about who they want to be successful. My point is she was always gonna win the grammy cos she was the industry chosen one. Not to mention the heat they got for not nominating a woman last year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> No it's less impressive because the whole industry is backing her. From having people write and produce her songs so she does the bare minimum to every interviewer kissing her ass to white shows using her as caricature.
> 
> Nothing in the industry is organic remember that, it's all about who they want to be successful. My point is she was always gonna win the grammy cos she was the industry chosen one. Not to mention the heat they got for not nominating a woman last year.


Most artist has their songs written and produced for them tho...

And the fact that they want an average stripper who was only making funny videos on Instagram to be successful is impressive to me at least. She had to be doing something to get these doors to open for her.And  you don't spend millions on someone if there was no chance of a successful investment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

Also..I just remembered she was laughed at and considered a failed artist as early as 2 years ago..it was "Bodak Yellow" which was considered a surprise hit that skyrocketed her..so that kinda prove you wrong...She fell into this.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Also..I just remembered she was laughed at and considered a failed artist as early as 2 years ago..it was "Bodak Yellow" which was considered a surprise hit that skyrocketed her..so that kinda prove you wrong...She fell into this.



Alright man I'm sorry, I get it you stan a queen.

I usually know better than to criticize Cardi B around gay dudes, I just didn't think NF had a gay community, you guys go hard for her.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most artist has their songs written and produced for them tho...
> 
> And the fact that they want an average stripper who was only making funny videos on Instagram to be successful is impressive to me at least. *She had to be doing something to get these doors to open for her*.And  you don't spend millions on someone if there was no chance of a successful investment.



Well, she paid for a new ass and titties so she probably used said investment to work her way up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

Drake wins a Grammy
Passivesly says fuck the Grammys
Grammys cut him off


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Forreal Astro should've won imo.



Not that I been in it much lately but how bad have the names become that Travis Scott should have won? Dude is trash.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Not that I been in it much lately but how bad have the names become that Travis Scott should have won? Dude is trash.


Dude is trash cause you say so? People be hating on mainstream music for no good reason.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Dude is trash cause you say so? People be hating on mainstream music for no good reason.



Dude is good because you say so? One mans trash is another mans treasure. I think dude is terrible. 

Not sure what you mean about the mainstream music stuff. I hate a lot of it because it is bad, not because it is popular. I mean Eminem and Jay Z are popular and they are 2 of my favorites. So what warrants a "good" reason to hate it?


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Dude is good because you say so? One mans trash is another mans treasure. I think dude is terrible.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the mainstream music stuff. I hate a lot of it because it is bad, not because it is popular. I mean Eminem and Jay Z are popular and they are 2 of my favorites. So what warrants a "good" reason to hate it?


Dude knows how to sell music. Sounds like you're criticizing by quoting me. And why do you even need to hate on something you don't even listen to? I don't listen to many others, you don't see me going around calling them trash.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Not that I been in it much lately but how bad have the names become that Travis Scott should have won? Dude is trash.



Kids nowadays love the overly auto-tuned melodies were they have no bars just fairy-boy filling in lyrics to the beat, I blame suburban white boys. 

That's why I still fuck with J Cole no matter how pretentious and corny he acts, the man can rap just wish he wouldn't sing on tunes.

Kodak Black is the best of this generation tho.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Dude knows how to sell music.



What exactly is your point? I didn't say he was bad at making money. 



> Sounds like you're criticizing by quoting me.



No clue what you mean by this. 



> And why do you even need to hate on something you don't even listen to?



Because I have heard it and am entitled to an opinion and posting said opinion in a thread specifically meant for such discussions.



> I don't listen to many others, you don't see me going around calling them trash.



Again, not sure exactly what your point here is. If you are allowed to post an opinion to the good of something why I am I not allowed to post an opinion to the bad?


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 11, 2019)

lol Grammys so Racist  and hates Rap/HipHop so much a goddamn no name won. SMFH.

I admit I don't follow Music that much but goddamn who the fuck is Kacey MusGraves.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Kids nowadays love the overly auto-tuned melodies were they have no bars just fairy-boy filling in lyrics to the beat, I blame suburban white boys.



I am almost completely out of the loop on most of this shit nowadays. Just hear names and go listen to some stuff to see if I like it. I guess every generation has its bad but it seems like the most popular stuff now is terrible whereas before the most popular stuff was from good artists mixed with the bad getting some hype too. Maybe I am wrong though. 



> That's why I still fuck with J Cole no matter how pretentious and corny he acts, the man can rap just wish he wouldn't sing on tunes.



Yeah J Cole was my dude for awhile there. Haven't kept up with him as much lately but he was the best of his wave. I'd take him over your Drakes and Lamars.



> Kodak Black is the best of this generation tho.



Yikes what a low bar.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> What exactly is your point? I didn't say he was bad at making money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I say you can't state an opinion? I don't give a shit what others think about said artist, but by quoting me it's like you're waiting for a reply from me. You could've just state your opinion without quoting and I wouldn't have answered. Since you did, I replied. Why quote in the first place?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> lol Grammys so Racist  and hates Rap/HipHop so much a goddamn no name won. SMFH.
> 
> I admit I don't follow Music that much but goddamn who the fuck is Kacey MusGraves.


Yeah..they do that every year...Grammys are a joke


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah..they do that every year...Grammys are a joke



This year just stands out as Racism as the only answer. Like there is no possible other answer.

Kacey is a fucking no name and didn't even light the sales charts on fire or dominate radio play.

They didn't even cop out and give it the white guy in Post Malone. They gave it to the generic white girl.

And they wonder why artists boycotted and Drake showed up just to Ether their ass.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Where did I say you can't state an opinion?



Well you are acting butthurt enough about my opinion that it seems like you would rather I just never have said it.  

*



			I don't give a shit what others think about said artist
		
Click to expand...

*


> , but by quoting me it's like you're waiting for a reply from me.



Your responses say otherwise



> You could've just state your opinion without quoting and I wouldn't have answered. Since you did, I replied. Why quote in the first place?



I just quoted you because you mentioned something I felt like giving an opinion on. Just seemed more natural. I wasn't calling you out or anything. You weren't the only one who mentioned it, you were just the first one I clicked on to quote.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> This year just stands out as Racism as the only answer. Like there is no possible other answer.
> 
> Kacey is a fucking no name and didn't even light the sales charts on fire or dominate radio play.
> 
> ...


They had a Spanish chick singing Motown hits bro...

Pusha T was mad as fuck!


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> They had a Spanish chick singing Motown hits bro...
> 
> Pusha T was mad as fuck!



LOL. Yeah he does look Pissed.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Well you are acting butthurt enough about my opinion that it seems like you would rather I just never have said it.


That's why I usually avoid debating about music. You can't quote someone by the name of "La Flame" about Travis Scott being trash. And again, I don't mind you stating your opinion, but you quote me like you want me to answer you.  



> Your responses say otherwise


How? as I said it's like you were waiting for my reply. You can say whatever you want about whoever you want and I wouldn't care. 



> I just quoted you because you mentioned something I felt like giving an opinion on. Just seemed more natural. I wasn't calling you out or anything. You weren't the only one who mentioned it, you were just the first one I clicked on to quote.


Sorry if it seemed like i'm attacking. I just don't like debating about who's good and who sucks in music because you can't debate people's taste.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 11, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Sorry if it seemed like i'm attacking. I just don't like debating about who's good and who sucks in music because you can't debate people's taste.



Your taste is trash.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Your taste is trash.


Must be fun hating on everything uh?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 11, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Must be fun hating on everything uh?


----------



## God (Feb 11, 2019)

Cardi b is ass foh


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Not that I been in it much lately but how bad have the names become that Travis Scott should have won? Dude is trash.


You're dipping into the same shit everyone used to criticize you for before you left. Have you even heard Sicko Mode or watched the video?


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2019)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Your taste is trash


Says you. Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

Cardi B>>>>>>>>>>Eminem:ho


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You're dipping into the same shit everyone used to criticize you for before you left. Have you even heard Sicko Mode or watched the video?



Everyone used to criticize me? Must have been private because that didn't happen in here. Yes, I have heard it. Drake was solid, Travis was crap. He is garbage period.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Everyone used to criticize me? Must have been private because that didn't happen in here. Yes, I have heard it. Drake was solid, Travis was crap. He is garbage period.


Yeah because you gave this massive criticism without ever really backing it up.  It was out in the open.

Also that was the best music video from last year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm probably the only one who prefer Travis Parts over Drake's. That nig phoned it in on that track.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm probably the only one who prefer Travis Parts over Drake's. That nig phoned it in on that track.


Nah I think Travis was better on that song.  Before Sicko Mode/AstroWorld.  I didn't really care for him, nothing really made him stand out for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Yeah because you gave this massive criticism without ever really backing it up.  It was out in the open.



You must be mistaking me for someone else. When I was posting here I was giving full album reviews with break downs of every song. At least for albums I was judging. Most memorably I wasn't a big fan of Lupe and people talked me into giving him more of a chance so I did it for his first 2 or so if I recall right. 



> Also that was the best music video from last year



Music video and song quality are 2 different things. I don't watch music videos so have no input on that.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Music video and song quality are 2 different things. I don't watch music videos so have no input on that.


I'll give you that.  In this case both were good.  And you can't fully experience the song without the video in certain situations, like this one.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'll give you that.  In this case both were good.  And you can't fully experience the song without the video in certain situations, like this one.



Eh, going to have to disagree on that. Songs come first and presumably with no video direction in mind as you are writing and recording them. What a director does with a video is a whole different thing. 

Either the song is good or not. Granted, a video might make you enjoy a song more but that doesn't really change what the song was and is. If you _need_ visuals to enhance your song your song needs to be better to begin with. 

Maybe that is some of the disconnect too, is how we each judge songs. For me as someone who writes and records, part of how I judge is against myself. I ask myself "how long would it take me or how hard would it be to replicate this song". With guys like Travis I feel like it would take me a day or 2 to come up with their level of quality for an entire album. For guys like Cole, Jay-Z, etc....I don't even think I can replicate it.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Eh, going to have to disagree on that. Songs come first and presumably with no video direction in mind as you are writing and recording them. What a director does with a video is a whole different thing.
> 
> Either the song is good or not. Granted, a video might make you enjoy a song more but that doesn't really change what the song was and is. If you _need_ visuals to enhance your song your song needs to be better to begin with.
> 
> Maybe that is some of the disconnect too, is how we each judge songs. For me as someone who writes and records, part of how I judge is against myself. I ask myself "how long would it take me or how hard would it be to replicate this song". With guys like Travis I feel like it would take me a day or 2 to come up with their level of quality for an entire album. For guys like Cole, Jay-Z, etc....I don't even think I can replicate it.


The song is good.  It's just not the full experience without the video.  You can usually tell what songs are meant to be experienced in their entirety, usually they're by Kanye.  The most famous example would be Thriller though.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The song is good.  It's just not the full experience without the video.  You can usually tell what songs are meant to be experienced in their entirety, usually they're by Kanye.  The most famous example would be Thriller though.



I guess that is a fair point but Michael Jackson was a music genius and I can believe he made a song thinking further ahead. With guys that make music like Travis I am not buying that level of conscious thought.

If you need another reason to know something is wrong here look at who he is fucking. He hit Kendall and Kylie Jenner. Look at the guys these women choose:

Kanye - Lost his damned mind
Lamar - OD
Scott - Alcoholic
Bruce - Cut his own dick off
Travis - Just listen to his music.

But seriously, he is terrible.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> I guess that is a fair point but Michael Jackson was a music genius and I can believe he made a song thinking further ahead. With guys that make music like Travis I am not buying that level of conscious thought.
> 
> If you need another reason to know something is wrong here look at who he is fucking. He hit Kendall and Kylie Jenner. Look at the guys these women choose:
> 
> ...


You're missing the point.  It's not about MJ (he didn't even direct the video), it's about not getting the full experience from just the song.  There is a clear difference in hearing Thriller and actually watching the video.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You're missing the point.  It's not about MJ (he didn't even direct the video), it's about not getting the full experience from just the song.  There is a clear difference in hearing Thriller and actually watching the video.



2 different convos. I agree you can get a different experience between a video and a song. Heck, that probably applies to most songs/videos. I am talking about it not changing the quality of the song. 

Ultimately though, it doesn't matter either way. It is 1 song (even if I thought it was good and I don't) and he has been bad in every one I have heard. Not Drake bad where I think he has some talent but can be super corny but bad as in how he ever got famous to being with is crazy to me. No talent.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> 2 different convos. I agree you can get a different experience between a video and a song. Heck, that probably applies to most songs/videos. I am talking about it not changing the quality of the song.
> 
> Ultimately though, it doesn't matter either way. It is 1 song (even if I thought it was good and I don't) and he has been bad in every one I have heard. Not Drake bad where I think he has some talent but can be super corny but bad as in how he ever got famous to being with is crazy to me. No talent.


You haven't heard the entire album so the argument is invalid.  I wasn't impressed by him either before I actually gave it a listen.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You haven't heard the entire album so the argument is invalid.  I wasn't impressed by him either before I actually gave it a listen.



You don't need to hear an entire album to know if someone is good or not or if you like them. It isn't like he had some drastic style evolution. Did he hire a ghost writer and become better lyrically? Did he drop the autotune? Did his flow improve? I listened to enough of the album combined with previous stuff I heard to know he didn't go from terrible to should be grammy winner unless his competition is borderline retarded.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> You don't need to hear an entire album to know if someone is good or not or if you like them. It isn't like he had some drastic style evolution. Did he hire a ghost writer and become better lyrically? Did he drop the autotune? Did his flow improve? I listened to enough of the album combined with previous stuff I heard to know he didn't go from terrible to should be grammy winner unless his competition is borderline retarded.


Until you listen to the album you don't have a leg to stand on here, because my initial statement was that he should have won Album of the Year over Cardi B.  I listened to both albums, fully, and AstroWorld was better.  Whatever qualms you have about Travis Scott are irrelevant, because they're only from what you have heard so far.


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I couldn't give less of a fuck about the opinions of elderly white people who are practically forced to care about rap music due to the popularity it garnered. They gave Macklemore a Grammy over kendrick.
> 
> 
> That said, I'll never complain about Cardi winning. It's hilarious to me. That album had no business being as good as it was. And she has no business reaching the heights that she has.
> ...


The only reason she is big is because of payola and sympathy.:ho


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Until you listen to the album you don't have a leg to stand on here, because my initial statement was that he should have won Album of the Year over Cardi B.



I have plenty of leg to stand on because I never said he shouldn't have won, I asked how bad the competition must be if he should have one. If he is terrible (and he is) and still should have won well then....Enough said.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2019)

I will say that I've heard that Travis sucks when heard live..Never heard him but if his Super Bowl performance is any indication...That is likely true.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I will that I've heard that Travis sucks when heard live..Never heard him but if his Super Bowl performance is any indication...That is likely true.



In his defense Adam Levigne didn't sound great either and he is a reasonably good singer. That whole show was awful.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> I have plenty of leg to stand on because I never said he shouldn't have won, I asked how bad the competition must be if he should have one. If he is terrible (and he is) and still should have won well then....Enough said.


If you refuse to educate yourself with all the resources right at your fingertips then it's an automatic L for you my guy.  That goes for any topic.  I don't need your incomplete opinions.  


~Gesy~ said:


> I will say that I've heard that Travis sucks when heard live..Never heard him but if his Super Bowl performance is any indication...That is likely true.


He probably won't be invited back considering he didn't censor himself.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> If you refuse to educate yourself with all the resources right at your fingertips then it's an automatic L for you my guy.  That goes for any topic.  I don't need your incomplete opinions.



Based on your tastes you are about the farthest thing from authority on these things so go ahead and give me your imaginary L as you defend Travis Scott


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Based on your tastes you are about the farthest thing from authority on these things so go ahead and give me your imaginary L as you defend Travis Scott


 Too many people thinking their opinions matter without knowing what they're talking about.  Another W for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Too many people thinking their opinions matter without knowing what they're talking about.  Another W for me.



This one of them pot meet kettle lessons. Your point is completely ridiculous. If I literally haven't heard every song a rapper has made I can't have an opinion? So by your logic if a rapper has an album with 10 songs on it and 9 are bad I still can't say it is bad until I have heard the 10th.

Sure, your opinion matters the most


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> This one of them pot meet kettle lessons. Your point is completely ridiculous. If I literally haven't heard every song a rapper has made I can't have an opinion? So by your logic if a rapper has an album with 10 songs on it and 9 are bad I still can't say it is bad until I have heard the 10th.
> 
> Sure, your opinion matters the most


No, my point was simple.  Astroworld was a better album than Invasion of Piracy.  Anybody with 23 sets of Chromosomes would listen to the albums online if they wanted to disagree.  Dunno why people are so set on arguing some shit they aren't privy to instead if just educating themselves.  We have the internet right here.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> No, my point was simple.  Astroworld was a better album than Invasion of Piracy.  Anybody with 23 sets of Chromosomes would listen to the albums online if they wanted to disagree.  Dunno why people are so set on arguing some shit they aren't privy to instead if just educating themselves.  We have the internet right here.



Clearly you struggle with reading comprehension which I am starting to remember from the past. I never said it wasn't better so there is no argument to be had. I simply said if someone that bad had a better album than the rest of the albums must be shit.

Put another way, let's say Floyd Mayweather lost a fight and you had never seen the guy who beat him box before. You reaction is going to be that said boxer must be pretty good to defeat Mayweather even without seeing him box. That is a reasonable thought given what you know of how good Mayweather is. Nobody would question you for thinking that.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> I never said it wasn't better so there is no argument to be had. I simply said if someone that bad had a better album than the rest of the albums must be shit.


This is an assumption.  You know what they say about assuming.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> This is an assumption.  You know what they say about assuming.



It is a reasonable inference.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> It is a reasonable inference.


Nah.  I'm done with this, I already have my W.  Think I'll go listen to AstroWorld again.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nah.  I'm done with this, I already have my W.  Think I'll go listen to AstroWorld again.



Good a way as any to kill brain cells.


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2019)

As she fucking should. Disrespecting her when she is the only A list celebrity that actually goes to their shows.


----------



## God (Feb 11, 2019)

MO said:


> As she fucking should. Disrespecting her when she is the only A list celebrity that actually goes to their shows.



How did they diss her?


----------



## God (Feb 11, 2019)

Nvm just saw their tweet


----------



## Morglay (Feb 11, 2019)

I haven't seen it. How did they diss her?


----------



## God (Feb 11, 2019)

Morglay said:


> I haven't seen it. How did they diss her?



This is what they tweeted


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2019)

Wild said:


> Nvm just saw their tweet


Mind sharing? i'm out of the loop here. I also heard Kendrick, Drake and Childish didn't want to perform or something.

nvm you posted 1 sec before me lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> As she fucking should. Disrespecting her when she is the only A list celebrity that actually goes to their shows.


Why did Joe Budden do your queen like this...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## God (Feb 12, 2019)

I still like nicki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why did Joe Budden do your queen like this...


Joe Budden can talk as much shit as he wants. Doesn't matter when he is making in a year what Nicki makes in a week.:ho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 12, 2019)

idk fam joe is making that spotify money now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah I think he mentioned that he's receiving 6 figures monthly on spotify alone.


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

He has 500k monthly listeners on Spotify. Nicki has over 30 million. Nicki on top of that has the biggest radio show on the planet. Just her last episode she pulled in over 19 million listeners. Let's not even get started on all the other stuff like endorsement,music,touring, appearances.:ho


----------



## Ruse (Feb 12, 2019)

^All that and she can’t get her music popping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> He has 500k monthly listeners on Spotify. Nicki has over 30 million. Nicki on top of that has the biggest radio show on the planet. Just her last episode she pulled in over 19 million listeners. Let's not even get started on all the other stuff like endorsement,music,touring, appearances.:ho


Yeah but..she's probably in a 360 deal
Which means whatever she makes is being shared with other parties .


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah but..she's probably in a 360 deal
> Which means whatever she makes is being shared with other parties .


She is not in a 360. She never signed a 360 deal.:ho


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

Ruse said:


> ^All that and she can’t get her music popping


Who said her music isn't Poppin? :ho


----------



## mali (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## God (Feb 12, 2019)

Mali said:


>


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2019)

Ya'll have to stop defending things based on money. 2 different convos people. Joe is making fun of Nicki's talent (which she lacks), he isn't saying she has had an poor career. She is more successful than Joe, he is the better rapper. Easy answers.

Jay said it best:

If skills sold truth be told
I'd probably be lyrically Talib Kweli
Truthfully I want to rhyme like Common Sense (But I did five Mil)
I ain't been rhyming like Common since


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> fun of Nicki's talent (which she lacks)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2019)

Wouldn't say Nicki doesn't have talent. She does have her moments. But that freestyle should have never been thought of as a good idea.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> Who said her music isn't Poppin? :ho



What was her last hit?


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

Ruse said:


> What was her last hit?


Chun li,fefe


----------



## Ruse (Feb 12, 2019)

MO said:


> Chun li,fefe



Chun li? Really? 

Isn’t fefe 69’s song?  tho I wouldn’t class that as a hit either


----------



## MO (Feb 12, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Chun li? Really?
> 
> Isn’t fefe 69’s song?  tho I wouldn’t class that as a hit either


It's both their songs. Fefe was definitely a hit stayed in the top 10 for a while.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2019)

I still can't get used to Budden with the shaved head.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wouldn't say Nicki doesn't have talent. She does have her moments. But that freestyle should have never been thought of as a good idea.



Yeah maybe I could have worded it better. I actually don't think she is full on terrible. She can flow and has a wide variety of delivery which is good. I just mostly find her annoying. 

Either way my main point still stands. How much money you make doesn't determine overall quality or how valuable an opinion is. Joe ain't as rich as her but I bet he is more respected in the rap community so his opinion would hold more weight.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 13, 2019)

well nicki is more talented than cardi at the very least


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I still can't get used to Budden with the shaved head.


Wait when was the last time he had hair? I never saw him without lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Either way my main point still stands. How much money you make doesn't determine overall quality or how valuable an opinion is. Joe ain't as rich as her but I bet he is more respected in the rap community so his opinion would hold more weight.


Agreed. That wasn't really  what was being argued. Mo was just being petty.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Wait when was the last time he had hair? I never saw him without lol


Most of his career?  Lol how long have you known about Budden?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Any time I saw Joe. He was either bald or wearing a fitted cap. I don't think I've ever seen him with hair .


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Any time I saw Joe. He was either bald or wearing a fitted cap. I don't think I've ever seen him with hair .


You guys must have only seen him over the last 3 years or something . Even with the fitted caps you could tell he had hair.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You guys must have only seen him over the last 3 years or something . Even with the fitted caps you could tell he had hair.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2019)

I bought into Budden as he was first coming out with Pump It Up way back when and I honest to God can't remember him with hair despite him clearly having hair on the album cover. Might be more that I just never saw him without something on his head so now that he is bald it just seems like it was always that way.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

You can still tell he has hair under a cap  
My mental image of Joe Budden is still this


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

His head doesn't even look right bald.  But hell, my mental image of Steve Harvey is still with hair and he's been bald for years now.  I still can't get used to it though.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> I bought into Budden as he was first coming out with Pump It Up way back when and I honest to God can't remember him with hair despite him clearly having hair on the album cover. Might be more that I just never saw him without something on his head so now that he is bald it just seems like it was always that way.


Wat


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wat



Yep, the proof is all there, still just can't picture it from back then until I actually look at it. Guess I have seen him bald too often lately.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Most of his career?  Lol how long have you known about Budden?


Recently I guess? when did he start shaving?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Could've sworn Joe has had a bald head for like a decade..but that's not really something I kept track of


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Could've sworn Joe has had a bald head for like a decade..but that's not really something I kept track of



New thread?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Hiphop mystery: where did Joe's hair go?


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2019)

joe budden is joe rogan but hip hop


----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2019)

The link to the site doesn't work for me so...






> Growing up in the south, one thing was for sure and still is, Lil Wayne is the greatest rapper of our generation. From rhymes to fashion, his influence left a mark in the culture, influencing many of today’s newest rappers. With that, Wayne has also used his influence to create , a branch of artists signed by Lil Wayne, working under Cash Money Records. With Wayne as their leader, he has signed and given us the likes of Nicki Minaj, Drake,, , and the list goes on.
> 
> During the era of Young Money’s prime (2009-2012), Wayne molded Nicki and Drake into total superstars; taking over countless tracks and remixes, as well as the charts. While Drake has broken record after record throughout his reign (selling 2 million units less than Def Jam’s entire Hip-Hop roster with only a 1:9 ratio of releases), Nicki has extended her lead as the highest selling female rapper crossing 100M units and over 15M _pure_album sales worldwide.
> 
> Even through the years of waning popularity among all the YM artists, Nicki and Drake have continued to create their own lane and sound even with the return of Lil Wayne’s . Both artists have also left lasting influences of today’s artists, with many paying homage to them. And while the RIAA’s MC list has come at no surprise, maybe now, music listeners will finally realize the influence Young Money has had on this generation of hip-hop.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2019)

Lil Wayne looks and sounds retarded but the dude knows how to make money. Apt name for them.


----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2019)

QC could never.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 13, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Dude is trash cause you say so? People be hating on mainstream music for no good reason.



Most of it sounds the same and or lack any lyrical thought.


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2019)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Most of it sounds the same and or lack any lyrical thought.


I don't listen to him for his lyrical ability. This ain't the 90's where the more lyrical you are the better you are. Fact is, he's popular cause he has good songs, club music. I sure as hell ain't gonna put a meaningful song in a party or with friends. 


Btw, the part at 2:40 reminds me of Bank Account


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

J.I.D is a freak.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2019)

Shouldn't this be the other way around. Meant a couple freaks who like that shit Kappa


----------



## mali (Feb 14, 2019)

i love spitplay but not on content predominantly consumed by kids


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

I as well see no harm in a little spit here and there..however, I'm not gonna take a full loogie to the mouth. I'm tempted to delete the nig off my phone over this.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2019)

Wait you motherfuckers let women spit on you  

What part of the game is this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Vault said:


> Wait you motherfuckers let women spit on you
> 
> What part of the game is this


Well as Meek would say:


----------



## mali (Feb 14, 2019)

Vault said:


> Wait you motherfuckers let women spit on you
> 
> What part of the game is this


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2019)

Next you're going to be saying you like getting choked out during sex.


----------



## MO (Feb 14, 2019)

Vault said:


> Next you're going to be saying you like getting choked out during sex.


What's wrong with that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm audi I can see this shit devolving into you kneegrows admitting to buttplay. To each his own.


----------



## mali (Feb 14, 2019)

nibbas is sexually liberated now


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 14, 2019)

y'all motherfuckers need jesus


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Vault said:


> I'm audi I can see this shit devolving into you kneegrows admitting to buttplay. To each his own.





~VK~ said:


> y'all motherfuckers need jesus


Try something new sometimes, bros...it may change your life


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 14, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Try something new sometimes bros...it may change your life


Gesy i'm not going to fuck underaged white kids. Stop this shit gesy. Get help.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 15, 2019)

Czarface Meets Ghostface is, like everything Czarface releases, absolute fire. Fantastic album! Sounds so old school and familiar, yet so fucking fresh and new.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 15, 2019)

Ew...


----------



## MO (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## MO (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well as Meek would say:



Judging it on a case by case basis, Nicki dropping it low would have that effect on just about anybody...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2019)

If a bitch even tried to choke me out she's getting a slap or 3. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She can tweak these nips though.


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Gesy i'm not going to fuck underaged white kids. Stop this shit gesy. Get help.


That was oddly specific...


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

La Flame said:


> That was oddly specific...


If you don't get this then count yourself lucky  i wish i didn't know about gesy's disgusting past


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> If you don't get this then count yourself lucky  i wish i didn't know about gesy's disgusting past


Woah woah what am I missing? Expose him!


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2019)

Morglay said:


> If a bitch even tried to choke me out she's getting a slap or 3.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yooooo what the fuck


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2019)

Vault said:


> Yooooo what the fuck


 ... Only God can judge me.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Woah woah what am I missing? Expose him!


Shiiiiiit where do i even begin? there are literal pages full of gesy's degeneracy in the theatre section. @Detective and @Rukia got them receipts 

there was that time gesy was openly creeping and drooling over that little girl from the movie IT and tried to blame the director for it when called out on it and said "it's the director's fault! he's sexualising her(he wasn't)"  

numerous posts of wanting to rape girls. one time he randomly brought up that he wanted to rape zendaya. not fuck but specifically rape. 

honestly there's way more where that comes from. the theatre section has long suffered from gesy's fucked up ways


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

Morglay said:


> If a bitch even tried to choke me out she's getting a slap or 3.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

Gesy is either a future Jeffrey Dahmer.  Or he’s just playing a character.


----------



## God (Feb 15, 2019)

Gesy wtf


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Shiiiiiit where do i even begin? there are literal pages full of gesy's degeneracy in the theatre section. @Detective and @Rukia got them receipts
> 
> there was that time gesy was openly creeping and drooling over that little girl from the movie IT and tried to blame the director for it when called out on it and said "it's the director's fault! he's sexualising her(he wasn't)"
> 
> ...


Nooo holy shit


----------



## mali (Feb 15, 2019)

All in favour of cancelling gesy rep me.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

honestly the entire theatre section should come together and make a thread called "Surviving Gesy"


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2019)

She better ring these badboys out. No pain no gain n aint no shame here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Gesy is either a future Jeffrey Dahmer.  Or he’s just playing a character.


You got that from me letting women spit in mouth?


Wild said:


> Gesy wtf





Mali said:


> All in favour of cancelling gesy rep me.





~VK~ said:


> honestly the entire theatre section should come together and make a thread called "Surviving Gesy"


I didn't do anything!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2019)

6ix9ine baby momma is telling all the details about what's at stake from information 6ix9ine gave to the feds.

Vlad the sleaze is exploiting a destroyed family.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't do anything!


and here we have Gesy yet again taking another page out of the ol' R.kelly playbook. this ain't 2007 nigguh the shaggy defence doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Shiiiiiit where do i even begin? there are literal pages full of gesy's degeneracy in the theatre section. @Detective and @Rukia got them receipts
> 
> there was that time gesy was openly creeping and drooling over that little girl from the movie IT and tried to blame the director for it when called out on it and said "it's the director's fault! he's sexualising her(he wasn't)"
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

and to think that's only the tip of the fucked up iceberg.


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)

The homie CMX, was truly an eternal prophet regarding Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2019)

I thought  character assassination was supposed to occur once I started making money...I'm still broke!


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)

@Vault


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2019)

Back to music!

Everyone blew their load In 2018 causing 2019 to have the slowest start I can remember in recent memory


----------



## Lurko (Feb 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Back to music!
> 
> Everyone blew their load In 2018 causing 2019 to have the slowest start I can remember in recent memory


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Back to music!
> 
> Everyone blew their load In 2018 causing 2019 to have the slowest start I can remember in recent memory



We all know you prefer nursery rhymes or lullabies as your mood music of choice, bro.


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.





~Gesy~ said:


> The backside POV shot when she was bent over the pharmacy counter?
> 
> The side view shot of her laying down after swimming?
> 
> I'm just saying these were intentional moves that has me questioning the director's motives..


literally talking about that little girl from IT. jesus christ gesy.


----------



## MO (Feb 16, 2019)

twenty88 is a great album.


----------



## Flame (Feb 16, 2019)

Detective out here with receipts that go way back to '08 lmao  

Anyway, it's still only Feb so I still have hopes for albums. At least we have Gucci and Kodak out of prison lol


----------



## Lurko (Feb 16, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Detective out here with receipts that go way back to '08 lmao
> 
> Anyway, it's still only Feb so I still have hopes for albums. At least we have Gucci and Kodak out of prison lol


Shit we shouldn't know about Gesy....


----------



## God (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2019)

The vibes I'm on this morning


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2019)

Going back to what Gesy said earlier about him trying to rap, can you guys here imagine Gesy seriously trying to do this?. He had the nerve to say he had a notebook and everything, not the notebook!. I picture Gesy with some oversized headphones on, taking a selfie of himself with a pencil, a notepad, and a microphone with the caption "another day in the studio"


----------



## Detective (Feb 16, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Going back to what Gesy said earlier about him trying to rap, can you guys here imagine Gesy seriously trying to do this?. He had the nerve to say he had a notebook and everything, not the notebook!. I picture Gesy with some oversized headphones on, taking a selfie of himself with a pencil, a notepad, and a microphone with the caption "another day in the studio"



Gesy the type of nikka who would more realistically use Microsoft Notepad to type his shitty lyrics, and save them in a folder called Street Hustle


----------



## God (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## God (Feb 18, 2019)

Overpopulation boutta hit critical mass


----------



## Tri (Feb 19, 2019)

This shit is fucking dope


----------



## MO (Feb 19, 2019)

So I actually listened to j Cole for the first time In years. And middle child is pretty good. The only bad thing about it is the little singing part.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Going back to what Gesy said earlier about him trying to rap, can you guys here imagine Gesy seriously trying to do this?. He had the nerve to say he had a notebook and everything, not the notebook!. I picture Gesy with some oversized headphones on, taking a selfie of himself with a pencil, a notepad, and a microphone with the caption "another day in the studio"


I couldn't stop laughing to this.


----------



## Flame (Feb 20, 2019)

MO said:


> So I actually listened to j Cole for the first time In years. And middle child is pretty good. The only bad thing about it is the little singing part.


I actually really liked it. When's the last time you listened to him? pre Eyez?


----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2019)

La Flame said:


> I actually really liked it. When's the last time you listened to him? pre Eyez?


Crooked smile.


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2019)

MO said:


> Crooked smile.


Damn that's before FHD. You should give him a listen, he's really great. Got a relaxing vibe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


>


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2019)

Came across this song. Been years since i've listened to this masterpiece

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## MO (Feb 25, 2019)

He is very disrespectful. Wtf has Tyga done to him?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 25, 2019)

MO said:


> He is very disrespectful. Wtf has Tyga done to him?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)

Soulja is just a clown and has been doing this since his career began. You can't take anything he say or do seriously. Just enjoy the show.


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Soulja is just a clown and has been doing this since his career began. You can't take anything he say or do seriously. Just enjoy the show.



Got dayum


----------



## God (Feb 25, 2019)

@Vault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2019)

Wild said:


> @Vault


Yooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2019)

Vault said:


> Yooooooo



There’s more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Wild said:


> There’s more


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2019)

Why he attacking Tyga all of a sudden? also tweets about him and shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2019)

La Flame said:


> Why he attacking Tyga all of a sudden? also tweets about him and shit


Well first off..it's to keep his name circulating in rap news. And 2nd it all started with this video:


And unlike when he tried to go after Kanye (who ignored him)..Tyga is actually giving him attention.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2019)

Imagine being a bouncer and saying "No, your fatass can't get in"


----------



## Flame (Mar 2, 2019)

lmao Future can't handle their thiccness. Why is he blonde tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2019)

Lil Pump asking to get torn apart.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Lil Pump asking to get torn apart.


What happened now


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2019)

Wild said:


> What happened now


Lil Shit said he did one of the best Eminem's song better than him.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Lil Shit said he did one of the best Eminem's song better than him.



Hooo boy


----------



## Flame (Mar 3, 2019)

Huh? what song? doesn't he have enough clout why he still chasing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 4, 2019)

My friend Diz and I are kind of getting back into making music again if anyone has some time to give our first song a listen and give some feedback


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2019)

Just came across this and had to share


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2019)

Is there any dank as fuck playlists on apple music? I always wanna listen to new stuff or even older undiscovered gems but my digging for music skills been kinda lacking; streaming music services are a factor i feel


----------



## Raniero (Mar 7, 2019)

Victory Lap shoulda won the grammy being honest


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2019)

Kakashi vs. Zabuza

The pure, unadulterated savagery


Cyphon said:


> My friend Diz and I are kind of getting back into making music again if anyone has some time to give our first song a listen and give some feedback


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


>



I dunno what this smiley is.....


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> I dunno what this smiley is.....


Sarcastic clap then a middle finger


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2019)

Vault said:


> Sarcastic clap then a middle finger


 Ah ok. Thanks.

Valuable feedback lol.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2019)

Vault said:


> Sarcastic clap then a middle finger


I don't think it's a middle finger.  It's just a finger in the air to "whoo" sarcastically.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I don't think it's a middle finger.  It's just a finger in the air to "whoo" sarcastically.


Its clearly a middle finger breh


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 10, 2019)

nah i think mider-T is right. it just looks shitty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> My friend Diz and I are kind of getting back into making music again if anyone has some time to give our first song a listen and give some feedback


Depends on what you're making music for. This isn't the type of track that's gonna blow up.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Depends on what you're making music for. This isn't the type of track that's gonna blow up.



Yeah clearly lol. 

I am most definitely not trying to get famous. Just lookin for general feedback.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2019)

Happy birthday Biggie. This album will be 25 years old and still can be compared to music today..that's quite amazing.

Most of the new rappers today albums die within 3 months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2019)

That shit was tight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2019)

Kendrick album coming soon...

He has actually been rather quiet since "Damn".


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2019)

Hopefully J. Cole does the same thing


----------



## U mad bro (Mar 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick album coming soon...
> 
> He has actually been rather quiet since "Damn".


The black panther album was his project. He actually hasn’t been that quiet. He just doesn’t make entertainment news outside of his music. He goes to work and dip.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> The black panther album was his project. He actually hasn’t been that quiet. He just doesn’t make entertainment news outside of his music. He goes to work and dip.


I consider that album more a "TDE compilation album". There was songs on there that he wasn't included in.

And I'm not just talking about the drama. J.Cole let you know he's here by constantly featuring on other people's work or dropping random tracks here and there.

And maybe it's because the Longevity Drake's work has but it never feels like he's really gone. 

Kendrick however  has fell back and hanged in the background a bit.


----------



## Tri (Mar 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2019)

I could use some new Q.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## God (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## God (Mar 17, 2019)

Whoa now what the fuck is this


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 18, 2019)

Give this another go. Another tracked Diz and I finished not too long ago. Completely different style than the last one I posted for those who weren't really into the pure hip hop track like that. This one has more energy and more of a mainstream beat. 

All feedback good or bad is welcome and hopefully I will actually get some this time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Give this another go. Another tracked Diz and I finished not too long ago. Completely different style than the last one I posted for those who weren't really into the pure hip hop track like that. This one has more energy and more of a mainstream beat.
> 
> All feedback good or bad is welcome and hopefully I will actually get some this time.



Maybe it's the rap voice. But something about this sound..inauthentic? For lack of a better word? Like a rap parody from the Insane Clown Possy era. 

Like..


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 18, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Maybe it's the rap voice. But something about this sound..inauthentic? For lack of a better word? Like a rap parody from the Insane Clown Possy era.



Hmmm....not really sure. It is 2 different people so are you talking about both voices? Or is it more of a sound quality thing? I kind of get what you are saying but also not sure.

Either way, appreciate you taking the time to listen and giving some feedback.


Edit: Did you get the same impression from the first song I posted? You didn't give any feedback for that one.


----------



## Tri (Mar 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2019)

Cyphon said:


> Hmmm....not really sure. It is 2 different people so are you talking about both voices? Or is it more of a sound quality thing? I kind of get what you are saying but also not sure.
> 
> Either way, appreciate you taking the time to listen and giving some feedback.
> 
> ...


First song sounded like a real attempt but also outdated and amateurish.  ( I apologize if my words are harsh )


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2019)

For those who are really into  rap interviews..you probably know of adam22..

Dude had a gun pulled on him while setting up for one.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone here follow Gene Deal, Diddy's former body guard? he put out a video saying that Puffy likely had Biggie set up. Other people disagree though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Anyone here follow Gene Deal, Diddy's former body guard? he put out a video saying that Puffy likely had Biggie set up. Other people disagree though.


Lol people have been saying that since it happened.

Still doesn't make sense to take out your biggest moneymaker


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol people have been saying that since it happened.
> 
> Still doesn't make sense to take out your biggest moneymaker



Yeah Gene's logic was that Puff offered Biggie up because there was no other way to end the "feud" between labels. Puff was also aware that Biggie planned to go out on his own.

others disagree though. Greg Kading (who said Suge Knight hired a Blood named Poochie for the shooting) said Gene remembers a lot less than he admits. Reggie Wright (in charge of Death Row's security) said Greg Kading is right. Mob James also appears to believe Greg is right.


----------



## Tri (Mar 20, 2019)

@A Optimistic


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2019)

Tri said:


> @A Optimistic


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> First song sounded like a real attempt but also outdated and amateurish.  ( I apologize if my words are harsh )



Nah man like I said, all feedback is welcome. I know this thread isn't exactly my target crowd given my previous conversations about Travis Scott so it isn't like I am expecting to hear nothing but praise in here


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2019)

Anyone check out Nav's new album? Last one I listened to was Perfect Timing with Metro Boomin and honestly didn't like it all that much. I'm halfway into this one and digging it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Son Of Man (Mar 31, 2019)

Prayers up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 31, 2019)

Hope he pulls through


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)

The images im seeing being shared online doesnt look good...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 31, 2019)

Fuck this shit


----------



## U mad bro (Mar 31, 2019)

Damn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)

RIP. Nip wasn't the type to indulge in foolery like some rappers today. He open businesses and gave back to his community. 

Truly sad that a man can't be outside a store in broad daylight anymore. Rappers shouldn't move anywhere without security these days.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2019)

RIP. Wtf man smh.


----------



## Son Of Man (Mar 31, 2019)

RIP
Thankful I found his music 9 years ago


----------



## Son Of Man (Mar 31, 2019)

Nip posted this a few hours ago
Fate is cruel


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2019)

Damn theres video of the aftermath too. Smh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2019)

I hope we can learn details about what led to this soon.


----------



## Juub (Mar 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I hope we can learn details about what led to this soon.


Very likely some gang shit. He was a Rollin’ 60’s.

Don’t know the details but I got the feeling it’s the streets taking another one.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 31, 2019)

This is fucked up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah I think he was targeted . Doesn't even seem like a robbery..this was an execution .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## MO (Mar 31, 2019)

Gang violence is the worst. And it will continue taking great artists away. 

Rip Nipsey. I feel sorry for Lauren and her kids. He had a pre teen daughter and a toddler.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## MO (Mar 31, 2019)

is 60s a gang or something?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)

MO said:


> is 60s a gang or something?


Yeah 60s is a gang that Nipsey was affiliated with. 

And usually when key members are executed in the street..lets just say that gang members aren't the greatest at venting their anger.


----------



## Son Of Man (Mar 31, 2019)

They say they have someone in custody


----------



## Vault (Mar 31, 2019)

This fucked me up for real. Nip was all about giving back to the community. Haters man


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 1, 2019)

Terrible. Been bumping Nip since university, and Victory Lap was one of the better rap records of last year. Always liked his message and what he stood for. One of the handful of rappers I could actually listen to an interview of as well, always came off very genuine and wanted to do and learn more. Such a strange feeling to follow his story and come-up, and see him gone just like that when he was poised to really take it to the next level. Damn shame.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2019)

This shit is ridiculous. First chinx, now this?

Rest In Peace, young brotha, you are at ease now.

Never was a fan of his music so I’m not gonna pretend to be, but I know he was doing his thing.

Shit


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2019)

Rappers are partly to blame honestly. Glorifying that lifestyle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2019)

MO said:


> Rappers are partly to blame honestly. Glorifying that lifestyle.


The lifestyle was around before there was rappers. The lifestyle was what helped the genre evolve to what it is today. I'll even go further to say that rap music wouldn't exist without this lifestyle .

And I can see how outsiders of this lifestyle would say that they're "glorifying " gang culture. But really this was what they were born into and what they know the most about.

Nipsey dedicated his life to changing the lives of those born under similar circumstance. He open businesses in his community and was in fact supposed to meet the chief of police to speak on what improvements can be made before he was murdered.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2019)

Anyway the theory is

> Nipsey had an argument with someone in his store (suspected to be a rival gang member but not confirmed)
>dude left the store
>Nipsey tweeted:
> Dude didn't like that tweet so much, came back to blow his head off.


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> The lifestyle was around before there was rappers. The lifestyle was what helped the genre evolve to what it is today. I'll even go further to say that rap music wouldn't exist without this lifestyle .
> 
> And I can see how outsiders of this lifestyle would say that they're "glorifying " gang culture. But really this was what they were born into and what they know the most about.
> 
> Nipsey dedicated his life to changing the lives of those born under similar circumstance. He open businesses in his community and was in fact supposed to meet the chief of police to speak on what improvements can be made before he was murdered.


they can still rap about something else. Cant keep being mad that rappers are being killed then the next day rap about ganging banging again.what are you doing to solve the problem?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2019)

MO said:


> they can still rap about something else. Cant keep being mad that rappers are being killed then the next day rap about ganging banging again.what are you doing to solve the problem?


Me personally?

How does not rapping about it solve the problem? Is everyone going to put down their guns and end gang warfare if rappers stopped speaking on it? Cause I highly doubt that..since again..this is bigger than the music.

If anything I think it helps. It gives the disenfranchised a rare voice to be heard. And inspires some to seek a different way out. Many have been inspired because of the stories told in songs.


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2019)

Gesy do you honestly think that, aside from lil bibby and herb, ANYTHING REMOTELY POSITIVE, has come out of drill?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2019)

Wild said:


> Gesy do you honestly think that, aside from lil bibby and herb, ANYTHING REMOTELY POSITIVE, has come out of drill?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2019)

Wild said:


> Gesy do you honestly think that, aside from lil bibby and herb, ANYTHING REMOTELY POSITIVE, has come out of drill?


Nothing positive comes from Southside  Chicago period. Let's first try to get the corrupt police officers  and government officials outta here before the music.  

But I get your point. Drill is grimey as fuck and has cost the lives of many.


MO said:


> not you personally the rappers. talking about the rappers that are complaining about gang violence but keep rapping about it.


I get what you're saying. But like I said that's something they were born into..they should have the right to express their experiences in their art. Good thing about gangsta rap is that you can usually follow a rappers mentality from their early albums to their late ones..usually they end up showing lot  of growth and maturity.


MO said:


> cause music influences people. A lot of people(especially younger people) look up to these lifestyle these rappers rap about and think that living like that will give them some cool points and make them seem cooler.


No one who actually lives in ghettos thinks it's cool because the music say so.
Crime happens when someone has a daughter to feed and can't get a job. Or a kid stopped going to school because of major problems at home..not because 50 wrote "How to rob".



MO said:


> telling stories about gang violence and how much pain it caused you its fine. Rapping about killing the ^ (use bro) that crosses you and shit like that, is not helping.


I agree. But usually when I hear that it's not glorifying it but telling a harsh reality that people are facing currently.

I guess all I'm saying is that the music is here because that's their reality. Their reality isn't what it is because of the music.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2019)

RIP Nipsey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Kai (Apr 2, 2019)

In the end it’s gang lifestyle taking another one from the streets. It’s harsh but it’s the truth.

It wasn’t like Nipsey left the gang lifestyle behind to make a difference in the community. That would be more akin to The Game or Snoop Dogg. As far as we know he still had gang ties and affiliations and was probably doing work for community while also still affiliated.

It’s sad especially when the man was a father and husband, but Nip was playing with fire by never leaving that life and maybe he knew that fully well. How many times have we seen this story play out?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2019)

Somebody should retweet this on Easter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2019)

Kai said:


> In the end it’s gang lifestyle taking another one from the streets. It’s harsh but it’s the truth.
> 
> It wasn’t like Nipsey left the gang lifestyle behind to make a difference in the community. That would be more akin to The Game or Snoop Dogg. As far as we know he still had gang ties and affiliations and was probably doing work for community while also still affiliated.
> 
> It’s sad especially when the man was a father and husband, but Nip was playing with fire by never leaving that life and maybe he knew that fully well. How many times have we seen this story play out?


My thoughts exactly.

All these conspiracy theories and it ended up being a typical hoodrat shit. Kinda ironic given his aspirations.

But you can't have one foot in and one foot out.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 2, 2019)

Niggga was embarrassed in front of a bunch of people and decided to retaliate. Regular dumb street shit. Pretty sure Nipsey bitched him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2019)

r.i.p nipsey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2019)

Unfortunate name.


----------



## Kai (Apr 6, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Dawg, you don't know what you're talking about. Nipsey was making a difference in his community. He was funding projects to help improve education, was putting money into businesses, and he was set to meet the the LAPD Chief of Police to discuss how to curve gang violence and protect kids before he was killed. He wasn't chillin' in LA because he was still in the gang, but because he was out there to help his hood get better.
> 
> Being affiliated with a gang doesn't mean you're still slinging dope and doing their business. Once a Crip, always a Crip (same with Snoop since you mentioned him. snoop with tell you he's still a crip), still bangin' or not and he knows where he came from. Nip's only mistake was coming back to his hood after making it and he only did that to help it.
> 
> And the ^ (use bro) that killed him just had a personal beef with Nip. It had nothing to do with gang beef as far as we know.


None of this means Nipsey didn’t have one foot in that lifestyle. I’d rather talk Nipsey instead of talking tipsy. In the end you can’t have one foot in and one foot out of that lifestyle.

If you were to teach kids a lesson, it’s not “don’t be jealous/feel disrespected.” People will always feel certain ways. Not only give to others especially those that help you like what Nipsey represented, but also make safer choices and decisions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2019)

Nipsey wanted to change the system from the inside. And for now, his dreams are realized..the gangs of LA have set aside their differences. 


These things never last but it speaks on the man's impact.


----------



## Raniero (Apr 6, 2019)

Kai said:


> None of this means Nipsey didn’t have one foot in that lifestyle. I’d rather talk Nipsey instead of talking tipsy. In the end you can’t have one foot in and one foot out of that lifestyle.
> 
> If you were to teach kids a lesson, it’s not “don’t be jealous/feel disrespected.” People will always feel certain ways. Not only give to others especially those that help you like what Nipsey represented, but also make safer choices and decisions.


Nip didn't have a foot in that lifestyle anymore outside of putting himself out in his hood

Nip was trying to stop gang violence and improve his hood, not perpetuate it


----------



## mali (Apr 7, 2019)

damn eric deleted :/


----------



## God (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Kai (Apr 10, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Nip didn't have a foot in that lifestyle anymore outside of putting himself out in his hood
> 
> Nip was trying to stop gang violence and improve his hood, not perpetuate it


I’m just saying that in order to feel that level of jealousy, hatred, or disrespect from someone that same level of love must have been experienced at some point. Meaning Nipsey was involved in some manner (showing love to the hood including gang members he knows personally), and that I respectfully think was a mistake. Gangs don’t just gather and hunt down celebrity rappers unless it’s a personal relationship.

Once people are willing to talk about things like positive change going forward in the neighborhoods, lessons learned from this tragedy, and/or making safer decision making for kids then we really honor Nipsey IMO.

But like I said we’re not ready to be real and talk Nipsey, we still want to talk tipsy.

Again just my two cents from afar.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 10, 2019)

KRIT's MV for one of his EPs that came out last december, had this song on repeat for weeks when it came out


----------



## Juub (Apr 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nipsey wanted to change the system from the inside. And for now, his dreams are realized..the gangs of LA have set aside their differences.
> 
> 
> These things never last but it speaks on the man's impact.


Sure some bangers set aside their differences for like 2 days but those dumb fucks will be right back at it next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2019)

RIP to Proof

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2019)

Man how many years has it been?
Also the only time Em smiles is when he is rapping lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Man how many years has it been?
> Also the only time Em smiles is when he is rapping lol


today marks the 13th year of his death.


----------



## Tri (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 12, 2019)

Damn I remember slim shady he overdosed after the Eminem show


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2019)

drake better ignore wiley. wiley argues like he doesnt care about life.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2019)

No let Drake beef so we can put him in the mumble rapper list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2019)

Mali said:


> drake better ignore wiley. wiley argues like he doesnt care about life.


The fact that Drake even felt compelled to mention him shows that Wiley got under his skin. 

That's a W


----------



## mali (Apr 15, 2019)

then again wiley might just curse him out in patois which drake might enjoy i guess


----------



## mali (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

What are you guys opinions bout Joyner Lucas?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> What are you guys opinions bout Joyner Lucas?


He's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2019)

He’s pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

i've been playing his Bank Account remix on loop these past few days


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Apr 19, 2019)

This is how you sample Sting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jay. (Apr 23, 2019)

use your brain cells people the nispey story is shady as hell

i don't wanna give this to the conspiracist theorists too but it's a goddamn conspiracy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2019)

Like Boosie said 

It's all a script to them

We are just characters to them


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Hit The Badass (May 4, 2019)

The intro was cringy but the song is lit af


----------



## God (May 4, 2019)

WHITE PEOPLE


----------



## Ishmael (May 5, 2019)

Thoughts on Big L?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2019)

Your favorite rapper's favorite MC

Phonte

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2019)

Wild said:


> WHITE PEOPLE


Can't see the tweet.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> The intro was cringy but the song is lit af


I didn't think Logic would pop off like this in this song.


----------



## Tri (May 10, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2019)

Charlagmane went in on Logic today.

Charlagmane:" Does anyone ever call in here asking to hear a Logic song?"
Envy: "No..."


"Ol' Best Buy, Geek Squad face ass boy"


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Charlagmane went in on Logic today.
> 
> Charlagmane:" Does anyone ever call in here asking to hear a Logic song?"
> Envy: "No..."
> ...


Logic about to be the new Eminem.


----------



## God (May 11, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Can't see the tweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (May 11, 2019)

His best work will always be under pressure imo, his 3rd album is when i started to drift away from him a bit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2019)

Former OBD Lurker. said:


> Logic about to be the new Eminem.


Eminem is at least respected as a legend by most. And has  an album that's objectively considered a classic. I doubt Logic  will ever reach that pinnacle .


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eminem is at least respected as a legend by most. And has  an album that's objectively considered a classic. I doubt Logic  will ever reach that pinnacle .


Eminem yeah duh. Give Logic time the dude can rap.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2019)




----------



## mali (May 11, 2019)

a guy that i work with keeps on blasting this and i hear the beat in my sleep now


----------



## Chloe (May 15, 2019)




----------



## God (May 15, 2019)

This friend so deep in the closet he’s discovering narnia


----------



## mali (May 16, 2019)

experimental uk drill


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2019)

Interesting video to say the least


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2019)




----------



## God (May 19, 2019)

Harry Fraud


----------



## Flame (May 19, 2019)

Really like this song


----------



## God (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2019)

BRUH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 21, 2019)

And now for something unorthodox


----------



## MO (May 23, 2019)

one of the only kendrick songs I actually listen too.


----------



## God (May 25, 2019)

HOOOOOLY SHITTTTTTT

IT CAME


----------



## God (May 25, 2019)

Nvm this shit sucks balls. I have no idea what they were doing in the studio when they recorded this, but it wasn’t spitting bars or dropping fire beats. Looks like the entire beast coast got hit with Denzel curry/earth gang syndrome smh. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Flame (May 25, 2019)

Wild said:


> Nvm this shit sucks balls. I have no idea what they were doing in the studio when they recorded this, but it wasn’t spitting bars or dropping fire beats. Looks like the entire beast coast got hit with Denzel curry/earth gang syndrome smh. Disappointing to say the least.


Who are they?

And what happened to Denzel? I don't really listen to him but he seems more popular now


----------



## God (May 25, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who are they?



Beast coast consists of

Flatbush zombies (erick, juice, and meech)
Underachievers (Issa gold and ak the saviour)
Pro era (Joey badass’ group consisting of like 50 ppl)
Minor talents like prince samo and his group

That’s a superstar lineup if you’ve listened to any of their shit 



> And what happened to Denzel? I don't really listen to him but he seems more popular now



He makes shitty trap now, nothing like imperial. Waste of potential.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2019)

He fucked up.


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2019)

That Joyner Logic song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2019)

Wild said:


> Beast coast consists of
> 
> Flatbush zombies (erick, juice, and meech)
> Underachievers (Issa gold and ak the saviour)
> ...


It's good to hear that New York rappers are finally showing the camaraderie that Cali and ATL are known for. I might listen to their stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (May 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's good to hear that New York rappers are finally showing the camaraderie that Cali and ATL are known for. I might listen to their stuff.



Late response but some good starting points are

Joey badass - 1999
Underachievers - indigoism, and for their more ignorant shit, lords of Flatbush
Flatbush zombies - better off dead

Prince samo is alright as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2019)

Wow, time flies


----------



## mali (May 29, 2019)

u can tell its the good uk drill when they use stock footage of the cityscape in the music video


----------



## LayZ (May 29, 2019)

Wild said:


> Beast coast consists of
> 
> Flatbush zombies (erick, juice, and meech)
> Underachievers (Issa gold and ak the saviour)
> ...


----------



## Ruse (May 29, 2019)

What did you guys make of Q’s album? I was disappointed, oh well Oxymoron still bangs tho.



~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, time flies



OvO 40 hunched over like he 80, Drake’s ego still burning.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 30, 2019)

Coolest hip hop video in a long, long time. Fantastic song too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2019)

Ruse said:


> OvO 40 hunched over like he 80, Drake’s ego still burning.


"Your father walked away at 5--hell of a dad thing  
Marriage is something Sandi never had Drake
How you a winner and she keep coming in last place?"

Push didn't pull any punches man 


Wild said:


> Late response but some good starting points are
> 
> Joey badass - 1999
> Underachievers - indigoism, and for their more ignorant shit, lords of Flatbush
> ...


Yeah I'm familiar with those projects but had no idea they've come together as a collective as well.

1999 is an early classic to me.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2019)

Who's Pusha T?


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2019)

Luci said:


> Who's Pusha T?


What an outdated avatar that is


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What an outdated avatar that is


I might never change it.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2019)

Luci said:


> I might never change it.


It's very poorly made anyway, like MS paint tier


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's very poorly made anyway, like MS paint tier


Brady>all


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's very poorly made anyway, like MS paint tier


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2019)

Why quote me twice?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2019)

Awww he changed his avatar just for you


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Awww he changed his avatar just for you


Guess he wasn't as confident as he said he was.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Awww he changed his avatar just for you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## LayZ (Jun 3, 2019)

Y'all on the 'gram holdin' money to your ear
There's a disconnect, we don't call that money over here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2019)

Still niqqa


----------



## mali (Jun 3, 2019)

.....


----------



## mali (Jun 5, 2019)

"come home, get recalled, call it birds the sequel"


----------



## Tri (Jun 5, 2019)

I was in a Kanye mood


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 6, 2019)

See me in the back with my horses 
Yee-haw with my horses 
I'm a settler of horses 
I need my green just like horses



This man is a legend, a hero and a muthafuckin' icon. This man should rule the entire fucking universe.


----------



## Sparda Ink (Jun 10, 2019)

Anyone here listens to DaBaby? His songs are short and sweet, he's been on fire with his releases this year.



The video clips are even better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Rej (Jun 14, 2019)

Juicy J soon gonna top em all


----------



## Detective (Jun 15, 2019)

New Drake 2-Pack Released In Honour of Raptors!


----------



## Ruse (Jun 16, 2019)

Money in the grave


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2019)

Damn wasn't expecting a Rick Ross feature


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2019)

Diddy could buy kaynes life and not notice it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Diddy could buy kaynes life and not notice it


Funny thing is Drake flaunts his money more than all those guys.

Jay-Z can be mistaken for the homeless if you see him walking down the street.   

Meanwhile this dude is showing off that he has his own jet .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funny thing is Drake flaunts his money more than all those guys.
> 
> Jay-Z can be mistaken for the homeless if you see him walking down the street.
> 
> Meanwhile this dude is showing off that he has his own jet .


Thats why old money hates new money

New money drives his new bugatti fast for the hoes
Old money wonders what color to paint the interior of his bugatti dealshiper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2019)

Earl's rhyme scheme and flow on this track....jesus christ


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2019)

Sounds like shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Sounds like shit.


Clean out your ears and try listening to it again then.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Clean out your ears and try listening to it again then.


I wish I would have left them stuffed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2019)

Best list in 3 years..most of these guys can actually spit. The ciphers should be good.


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2019)

Who's worth checking? I only know Blueface, Dababy and Gunna.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who's worth checking? I only know Blueface, Dababy and Gunna.


Well to start YBN Cordae is the best rapper on this list. Dr.Dre and other high level people are already endorsing him.


All the chicks this year are dope but Megan the Stallion is more conventional/easiest to get into (mostly female oriented tho)



And yeah Dababy is dope, gunna is hit or miss and Blueface is gonna sprinkle some comedic bars here and there..so dope list


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well to start YBN Cordae is the best rapper on this list. Dr.Dre and other high level people are already endorsing him.
> 
> 
> All the chicks this year are dope but Megan the Stallion is more conventional/easiest to get into
> ...


Isn't YBN the kid who dissed J Cole or something? That name is familiar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Isn't YBN the kid who dissed J Cole or something? That name is familiar


More of a responding and defending his generation who are considered "trash".


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 20, 2019)

Flame said:


> Who's worth checking? I only know Blueface, Dababy and Gunna.



Ricko Nasty for sure. Anger Management's a sublime album.


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2019)

so nicki released a new song...


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2019)

MO said:


> so nicki released a new song...


not a fan of autotune minaj in that one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

_"Before I knew an A&R
I was weighin hard 
back when Nicki Minaj was in a training bra"_

This album made me want to snatch wallets from innocent bystanders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2019)

Might cop..leave it in a vault for decade and resale it for a couple grand


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2019)

$50 for cereal


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2019)

Limited edition cereal


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2019)

Fly asf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (Jun 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> _"Before I knew an A&R
> I was weighin hard
> back when Nicki Minaj was in a training bra"_
> 
> This album made me want to snatch wallets from innocent bystanders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah, people have been going off about this project..can't wait to listen through it.


----------



## U mad bro (Jun 29, 2019)

Soca said:


> _Look, real bars are the ill bars
> These scars are the only real proof they couldn't kill gods_
> 
> Push needs to do a whole album with Madlib


Push crash that hoe. He low key been slaying every track he been on since last year. I be living like an upstanding citizen. This track make me want to fuck my life up on the block

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Soca (Jul 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


>


Hell nah

Mike had avenues shut down when he was passing by, Drake ain't on that level


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2019)

Soca said:


> Hell nah
> 
> Mike had avenues shut down when he was passing by, Drake ain't on that level


Drake is recognized everywhere too.  I don't think he can go anywhere without security detail.


----------



## Soca (Jul 1, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is recognized everywhere too.  I don't think he can go anywhere without security detail.


Not on MJ's level tho. On top of that ain't nobody used to hustle like MJ did. Dude had sony by the nuts, bought up beatles catalogs and had paul mccartney tight after he bought his shit. Told him straight to his face too 

Used to fool everyone with the soft voice but he was a savage


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is recognized everywhere too.  I don't think he can go anywhere without security detail.


It's funny that you tried to put Drake and MJ on the same plane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's funny that you tried to put Drake and MJ on the same plane.


Drake is the first artist to reach 50 billion streams on all platforms..there's no living artist bigger than him .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2019)

Drake also had the highest selling album of 2018.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2019)

You bring a bunch of young niglets to your studio to make an album and what do they do? They make a song about wanting to rob you. 

...anyway this album is HEAT


----------



## Toph (Jul 6, 2019)

Soca said:


> Not on MJ's level tho. On top of that ain't nobody used to hustle like MJ did. Dude had sony by the nuts, bought up beatles catalogs and had paul mccartney tight after he bought his shit. Told him straight to his face too
> 
> Used to fool everyone with the soft voice but he was a savage



“The purchase would go on to help Jackson maintain his already lavish lifestyle and by the late 1990s, McCartney believed it was time he received a raise for his part of the songwriting equation. “I wrote [Jackson] a couple of letters and I said, Michael, don’t you think that after 30 years of being successful to this company you now own, don’t you think I could have a raise?” McCartney told David Letterman in a 2009 interview. Jackson’s response to his request was: *“Oh Paul, that’s just business.”*

MJ playing 4D chess while everyone's playing checkers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is the first artist to reach 50 billion streams on all platforms..there's no living artist bigger than him .





~Gesy~ said:


> Drake also had the highest selling album of 2018.


Drake is an influential artist for his time, but MJ is one of if not the biggest artist of all time.  Drake is a singer and rapper, cool anybody can do it.  How many people can do what MJ did, how well he did it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2019)

It begins...

As usual Dababy gets straight to the point and tells you where he's getting head.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2019)

Soca said:


> Not on MJ's level tho. On top of that ain't nobody used to hustle like MJ did. Dude had sony by the nuts, bought up beatles catalogs and had paul mccartney tight after he bought his shit. Told him straight to his face too
> 
> Used to fool everyone with the soft voice but he was a savage


Didn't he buy Eminems whole shit as well after he dissed him?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 10, 2019)

Vault said:


> Didn't he buy Eminems whole shit as well after he dissed him?


That's some Mgk Stan level shit.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 10, 2019)

He snapped on Drake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2019)

These freestyles are short as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Toph (Jul 12, 2019)

Yikes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Jul 12, 2019)

Burst out laughing when I heard that, Nas man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2019)

Nas ain't giving us a fofofo fellas

Dude is washed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2019)

TIERRA WACK IS THE HOTTEST FEMALE RAPPER OUT HERE!


----------



## MO (Jul 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is the first artist to reach 50 billion streams on all platforms..there's no living artist bigger than him .


adele and beyonce are both bigger. especially adele.


----------



## MO (Jul 13, 2019)

My beautiful dark twisted fantasy is kanye's best album. Kanye made some good shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2019)

MO said:


> adele and beyonce are both bigger. especially adele.


Nope. At best they're equal.


----------



## MO (Jul 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope. At best they're equal.


adele has both the best and second best selling album of the 21th century and she only has 3 albums. her album 25 sold more in 2 week than scorpion did in 7 months. He may be equal to beyonce, but definitely not adele.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2019)

MO said:


> adele has both the best and second best selling album of the 21th century and she only has 3 albums. her album 25 sold more in 2 week than scorpion did in 7 months. He may be equal to beyonce, but definitely not adele.


Eminem actually has the best selling album of the 21st century...

She has the 2nd and 8th and the difference between both albums is a drop of almost 9 million sells!

This is before her hiatus too..streaming kinda killed people reaching these numbers ever again...who knows what she'd put up if she came out tomorrow with something.


----------



## MO (Jul 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eminem actually has the best selling album of the 21st century...
> 
> She has the 2nd and 8th and the difference between both albums is a drop of almost 9 million sells!
> 
> This is before her hiatus too..streaming kinda killed people reaching these numbers ever again...who knows what she'd put up if she came out tomorrow with something.


wow emimen surprised I was sure 21 was the best selling album. I swear I saw a somewhere saying adele 21 sold over 40 million. Still she has two albums over 20 million in sales. I dont even think drake has a diamond album. 

you can say 25 was released during the streaming era.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2019)

Like myself, Meek has a good eye for upcoming talent.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 16, 2019)

lol drake ain't shit compared to MJ in popularity(or as an artist but that's obvious)

the michael jackson craze was next level.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> lol drake ain't shit compared to MJ in popularity(or as an artist but that's obvious)
> 
> the michael jackson craze was next level.



I mean how do you define popularity? People young and old, of every age, gender, and racial background can unsurprisingly listen to drake. I don't know any other artist currently working that cast such a wide net.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2019)

Since the people of NF suck at generating discussions on rap. And that video developed the most conversation we've had in here in weeks. Here's another.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I mean how do you define popularity?


if my grand auntie back in africa knows who you are, you're a legend.

i don't think she even knows how to pronounce drake.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2019)

Gesy with them millennial tier opinions

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2019)

I keep an open mind. I don't even like drake like that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> if my grand auntie back in africa knows who you are, you're a legend.
> 
> i don't think she even knows how to pronounce drake.



Not really a fair comparison since I'm sure your grand auntie was likely more aware of the musical landscape 40 years ago.  Everyone who knows even a small inkling about modern music knows about drake.

Plus MJ lived to have a 40 year career. Drake has only had 10 years of relevancy.

Lastly, that wasn't even the point of the video. It's mostly about two high level artist who became musical rivals. While Drake/MJ are more poppy and fluid with the times -- Kendrick/Prince are more akin to technical music purist who uses pure talent and creativity to amaze

All 4 are legendary artist who are leaders of their respective generation.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not really a fair comparison since I'm sure your grand auntie was likely more aware of the musical landscape 40 years ago.  Everyone who knows even a small inkling about modern music knows about drake.


it is a fair comparison cause i can guarantee you people's grand auntie's in the 80's knew about thriller. MJ was _actually_ universal. drake quite frankly isn't. i'm not even sure my own mother knows who drake is. if i start talking about scorpion she'll think i'm talking about poisonous creatures lol.

you're simply overestimating him gesy.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2019)

This knee grow Gesy cappin hard.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2019)

Gesy doesn't listen to music, he just skims through it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2019)

Krit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not really a fair comparison since I'm sure your grand auntie was likely more aware of the musical landscape 40 years ago.  Everyone who knows even a small inkling about modern music knows about drake.
> 
> Plus MJ lived to have a 40 year career. Drake has only had 10 years of relevancy.
> 
> ...





~VK~ said:


> it is a fair comparison cause i can guarantee you people's grand auntie's in the 80's knew about thriller. MJ was _actually_ universal. drake quite frankly isn't. i'm not even sure my own mother knows who drake is. if i start talking about scorpion she'll think i'm talking about poisonous creatures lol.
> 
> you're simply overestimating him gesy.



false

in the 80s with about a decade of being in the limelight MJ was an international superstar of the highest levels and continued to balloon into the 90s

if you compare peak MJ (not from todays popularity) to Drake today it's not really close


----------



## MO (Jul 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not really a fair comparison since I'm sure your grand auntie was likely more aware of the musical landscape 40 years ago.  Everyone who knows even a small inkling about modern music knows about drake.
> 
> Plus MJ lived to have a 40 year career. Drake has only had 10 years of relevancy.
> 
> ...


kendrik and drake aren't legends yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2019)

Anyone who doesn't think Kendrick and Drake leads the current generation of rap probably sniffs coke.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2019)

I snort coke


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2019)

It was this song that contributed to young Tay K  here  spending most of his life behind bars

Rap snitches man...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2019)

Just some chunes


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 25, 2019)

we international now


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone who doesn't think Kendrick and Drake leads the current generation of rap probably sniffs coke.


Coke is the shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2019)

THEY DO ANYTHING FOR CLOUT!
THEY DO ANYTHING FOR CLOUT!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2019)

Gesy have you ever done coke?


----------



## Flame (Jul 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Since the people of NF suck at generating discussions on rap. And that video developed the most conversation we've had in here in weeks. Here's another.


21 did pretty good in America tho


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 28, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Gesy have you ever done coke?


gesy being a drug addict would make too much sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2019)

Just some late night (weird) chunes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2019)

Old music from drake can outsell most rappers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2019)

Vault said:


> This ^ (use bro) cappin extra hard you would think Gesy is the BM


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 7, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


>



I came 

This nigra curry back on that bullshit


----------



## Tri (Aug 7, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


>


I saw this a few months ago, these two always seem to deliver when together


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2019)

Denzel gave me RZA vibes


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2019)

Heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2019)

Just listened to Ice Cube's latest album. He's still a master of lyrical destruction.


----------



## MO (Aug 12, 2019)

Nicki pulled a joe on joe lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2019)

MO said:


> Nicki pulled a joe on joe lol


Heard the whole thing..it was hilarious.


----------



## MO (Aug 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Heard the whole thing..it was hilarious.


You listen to Queen radio?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2019)

MO said:


> You listen to Queen radio?


I listen to Joe Budden and had to check it out when I heard he was on there. Luckily someone captured it and put it on YouTube.
If you're interested here's the whole interview. Better listen before it's taken down lol


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2019)

Nicki has a radio show called Queen Radio?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nicki has a radio show called Queen Radio?


 She had one for over a year now. It's more like an avenue she uses to vent about problems she's having. Whenever she gets in a fight with Cardi B or has something she wants to get off her chest, she announces that she's gonna do Queen radio session.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> She had one for over a year now. It's more like an avenue she uses to vent about problems she's having. Whenever she gets in a fight with Cardi B or has something she wants to get off her chest, she announces that she's gonna do Queen radio session.


Shows how much attention I pay to her This is literally the first I've heard of it, never even heard anyone reference it.


----------



## MO (Aug 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I listen to Joe Budden and had to check it out when I heard he was on there. Luckily someone captured it and put it on YouTube.
> If you're interested here's the whole interview. Better listen before it's taken down lol


I watch Queen radio.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2019)

Well aren't you fancy


----------



## MO (Aug 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well aren't you fancy


I'm actually tired of her annoying ass rants. I wish she would stfu.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2019)

Just watched/listened to it.  Holy shit my ears at around 30:00.  Joe won since she kept yelling over everything he said and ended up cutting his mic.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2019)

Congrats you beat Nicki the Fodd..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2019)

MO said:


> I'm actually tired of her annoying ass rants. I wish she would stfu.


So you not the "YAAAAAS QUEEEEN" type of barb, huh? 


Mider T said:


> Just watched/listened to it.  Holy shit my ears at around 30:00.  Joe won since she kept yelling over everything he said and ended up cutting his mic.


Drug addiction is a touchy subject for her. She was shook.

Joe took a hit when he said " I didn't say that"* pulls recording * " ok, but I still mean that" tho


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> So you not the "YAAAAAS QUEEEEN" type of barb, huh?
> 
> Drug addiction is a touchy subject for her. She was shook.
> 
> Joe took a hit when he said " I didn't say that"* pulls recording * " ok, but I still mean that" tho


He was trying to ask her what he said at the beginning to make a point but she never let him finish.


----------



## MO (Aug 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> So you not the "YAAAAAS QUEEEEN" type of barb, huh?


I ain't a barb but a fan. And no I dont support everything she does.  She is doing more harm than good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2019)

MO said:


> I ain't a barb but a fan. And no I dont support everything she does.  She is doing more harm than good.


She's actually doing better. Getting on that song with Meg thee Stallion ( who is a new female in the game with star power that keeps growing larger) is showing growth. She at least showed she learned from what happened between her and cardi.


Mider T said:


> He was trying to ask her what he said at the beginning to make a point but she never let him finish.


Joe was at a disadvantage and couldn't equally match her energy..it would come off wrong cause she's a woman. 

Had no choice but to allow her to mouth off . *sigh*


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Joe was at a disadvantage and couldn't equally match her energy..it would come off wrong cause she's a woman.
> 
> Had no choice but to allow her to mouth off . *sigh*


Its her show so yeah but...he played it smart by not getting into a screaming match.  Just made her look bad.


----------



## MO (Aug 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's actually doing better. Getting on that song with Meg thee Stallion ( who is a new female in the game with star power that keeps growing larger) is showing growth. She at least showed she learned from what happened between her and cardi.


thats the only good thing she did this week.  She continues to parade her man who is a rapist and murderer and then gets mad and lashes out when people dragg her for dating him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2019)

MO said:


> thats the only good thing she did this week.  She continues to parade her man who is a rapist and murderer and then gets mad and lashes out when people dragg her for dating him.


According to him, that was a misunderstanding.  Things aren't always what they seem. I'm not gonna pretend to know that dude better than Nicki does.  Let her love who she wants to.


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2019)

Gesy you are a fucking weirdo man  I mean that shit too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2019)

Vault said:


> Gesy you are a fucking weirdo man  I mean that shit too


Duh...have i ever pretended to be anything  else?

I would like to know the context behind this post tho.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2019)

Yoooooo 

This nigra Tory could really rap tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yoooooo
> 
> This nigra Tory could really rap tho


Weren't they beefing or something?


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> Weren't they beefing or something?



They were, I have no idea what happened there. But Tory dissed him in the same song he remixed


----------



## MO (Aug 13, 2019)

Wild said:


> They were, I have no idea what happened there. But Tory dissed him in the same song he remixed


tory is so damm cocky and a loudmouth, and he doesn't got the stats to back it up


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2019)

MO said:


> tory is so damm cocky and a loudmouth, and he doesn't got the stats to back it up



Idk dog he snapped in that song


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2019)

Wild said:


> Yoooooo
> 
> This nigra Tory could really rap tho


As he should.  He looks like a rapper not a singer.


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> As he should.  He looks like a rapper not a singer.



This new rap/singer hybrid that’s emerged... we could do without it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2019)

Wild said:


> This new rap/singer hybrid that’s emerged... we could do without it


There used to be a time when you had to pick a lane..nowadays if you can't harmonize a little you're one dimensional.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2019)

Singers that try to look like rappers come off as trying too hard.  Except Ty Dolla $ign because of his history.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## MO (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## God (Aug 14, 2019)

MO said:


>



Your image isn’t showing up for me


----------



## MO (Aug 14, 2019)

Wild said:


> Your image isn’t showing up for me


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2019)

Lmao wtf


----------



## MO (Aug 14, 2019)

Wild said:


> Lmao wtf


same lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2019)

Remember when Drake got in trouble for talking to a chick that was barely 18? Lmao


----------



## MO (Aug 14, 2019)

Drake is a high-key perv


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2019)

Please support my pretend girlfriend and watch this


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2019)

I fucking love Billy Woods.  Whenever he releases an album it's generally among my favorite hip hop releases that year, if not hte absolute favorite.  It's definitely my favorite hip hop release from 2019 thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2019)

Can't believe someone actually made this. Top tier video lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2019)

Flame said:


> Can't believe someone actually made this. Top tier video lol


I can only imagine the amount of time that was used to create this...sheesh


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LayZ (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh shit new little brother?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2019)

Logic didn't want Joyner Lucas to diss him saying "YOU'RE HIDING A CHILD!!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Juub (Aug 25, 2019)

Huh? Thought they had disbanded a long time ago.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Juub said:


> Huh? Thought they had disbanded a long time ago.



You're correct.  They patched things up and performed a reunion show.  The album was a result of them being cool again. However there is no 9th Wonder production on the album.

Speaking of NC emcees, anyone listen to the new Rapsody project yet?


She went in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 25, 2019)

That skit in the beginning


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2019)

LayZ said:


> Speaking of NC emcees, anyone listen to the new Rapsody project yet?
> 
> 
> She went in.


she rhymed anime with anna mae.


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> she rhymed anime with anna mae.


So have many other people, common line.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2019)

Mider T said:


> So have many other people, common line.


good to know. I don't listen to much rap nowadays


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Aug 28, 2019)

This video


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## God (Aug 31, 2019)

@Mider T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Francyst (Sep 5, 2019)

LayZ said:


> You're correct.  They patched things up and performed a reunion show.  The album was a result of them being cool again. However there is no 9th Wonder production on the album.
> 
> Speaking of NC emcees, anyone listen to the new Rapsody project yet?
> 
> ...


Been hearing Rapsody's name a lot but never bothered to listen for some reason. Her delivery is just......


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2019)

"Don't leave while you hot that's how Mase screwed up"


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2019)

Man Budden really got to her huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2019)

she's likely being emotional..last I heard, she's almost done her next album. Doesn't make sense to stop so abruptly.


----------



## MO (Sep 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Man Budden really got to her huh?


Budden? Lol Budden? It's not because of budden.

She is trolling. unless she buys herself out of her contract. She has 2 more albums to deliver. 1 if they count the re up has an album.


----------



## God (Sep 8, 2019)

Whoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 9, 2019)

the message is such a dope track, I could listen to it walking to the grocery store or some shit and feel like a straight gangsta


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2019)

Tri said:


> the message is such a dope track, I could listen to it walking to the grocery store or some shit and feel like a straight gangsta


But you ain't a banger.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2019)

Tri is so adorable when she tries to be with the shits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2019)

Anyone fuck with dilated peoples?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2019)

IDK is next up!


----------



## Hit The Badass (Sep 16, 2019)

Why.....how......what even is this?


----------



## Kisame (Sep 16, 2019)

Wasn't there an album a couple years ago copying Nas' Illmatic? Anyone remember the name?


----------



## God (Sep 16, 2019)

Shark said:


> Wasn't there an album a couple years ago copying Nas' Illmatic? Anyone remember the name?



Elmatoc by elzhi


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

Singing like a fucking bird


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2019)

Disgusting.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2019)

Nobody stepped in gum, got vomited on, or stuck their hands in something slimy.  It's not disgusting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

You can make a Martin Scorsese movie out of the last 4 years of 6ix9ine's life.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nobody stepped in gum, got vomited on, or stuck their hands in something slimy.  It's not disgusting.


 Displaying your shit stained laundry in public is disgusting.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

I understand there are no good guys here. But he doomed the lives of people he shared laughs with and admits got him out from homelessness to practically rapstar .

Leaves a bad taste the more I think about it


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I understand there are no good guys here. But he doomed the lives of people he shared laughs with and admits got him out from homelessness to practically rapstar .
> 
> Leaves a bad taste the more I think about it


Yep don't you listen to his rap?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm not really a fan but his biggest hits were hard to ignore.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not really a fan but his biggest hits were hard to ignore.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2019)

Morglay said:


> Displaying your shit stained laundry in public is disgusting.


Unsightly, but disgusting is like icky, doesn't really fit here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

Why did Trippie Redd have to catch that stray tho? My man just wants to chill with his girl while yelling opera ballots..smh


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why did Trippie Redd have to catch that stray tho? My man just wants to chill with his girl while yelling opera ballots..smh


What do you think of G-Eazy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

Lurker said:


> What do you think of G-Eazy?


Boring rapper. His songs are really stale.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


>


Don't bring Db into that Mumble Rapper named 69 or some lame shit who snitched.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2019)

Seriously don't. I need to get somebody to kill him after that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2019)

Last thing I'll say about this is..6ix9ine can never show his face in New York again. Not only that but he has put the lives of his family and those close to him in danger all due to the choices he made.

Good luck to him


----------



## Morglay (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2019)

69.... is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 19, 2019)

No wonder she comes out with BANGERZZZ.


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2019)

those SnitchNine memes I swear


----------



## Ruse (Sep 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2019)

6ix9ine says when he gets out he doesn't want to go into witness protection. I guess to continue his rap career while spending the rest of his life looking over his shoulder.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6ix9ine says when he gets out he doesn't want to go into witness protection. I guess to continue his rap career while spending the rest of his life looking over his shoulder.


That man crazy!


----------



## God (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2019)

I posted this 4 pages ago right under your post.

YOU AINT SLICK


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 8, 2019)

Toes by dababy slaps.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2019)

can't believe I missed this shit in 2018 
fucking great


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2019)

Parks in the back Talmbout "he can rap but I dont ever wanna listen to it"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Altace (Oct 18, 2019)

Been getting a little into rap lately. Listened to Chilidish Gambino's early stuff, finished a good chunk of Eminem discography, and a shit ton of NF(my favorite), and an album from J Cole.

So, what am I missing that I should listen to?


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2019)

What a loaded question.


----------



## Austin (Oct 21, 2019)

Altace said:


> Been getting a little into rap lately. Listened to Chilidish Gambino's early stuff, finished a good chunk of Eminem discography, and a shit ton of NF(my favorite), and an album from J Cole.
> 
> So, what am I missing that I should listen to?



very loaded question but i'll just offer you my two favorite albums 

Good Kid, M.A.A.D City - Kendrick Lamar

The Sun's Tirade - Isiah Rashad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2019)

Altace said:


> Been getting a little into rap lately. Listened to Chilidish Gambino's early stuff, finished a good chunk of Eminem discography, and a shit ton of NF(my favorite), and an album from J Cole.
> 
> So, what am I missing that I should listen to?


If you like Em and Gambino stuff. Than Tyler the creator and Earl sweatshirt don't dwell too far off.

SIR new album may also tickle your fancy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 22, 2019)

Fumble the bag massively.


----------



## Altace (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'll get around to them...eventually.

My PTL(Plan to Listen) list never gets any shorter. Just gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2019)

he is so cocky.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2019)

He pretty much spent about a decade being arrogance personified lol


----------



## Ruse (Oct 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> He pretty much spent about a decade being arrogance personified lol



He could back it up at the start of the decade at least


----------



## Tri (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2019)

Its garbage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2019)

It's okay. There's probably 3 songs I'd listen to again..but I expected more from the self proclaimed "greatest human artist of all time"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2019)

You can't say that shit and not drop a top 5 album after.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2019)

There is literally one song with replay value, and it's not even the best version of that song.  This is as bad as 808s, which isn't surprising because of the similarities.


----------



## MO (Oct 25, 2019)

So from the reviews I guess I ain't listening.


----------



## MO (Oct 25, 2019)

Okay I listened to the album. I'm muslim and the choir on every hour got me like.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Ruse (Oct 26, 2019)

Clipse killed it tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2019)

Y'all really allowed Kanye to use tha lawd as a creative fad smh


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2019)

MO at 6:45 p.m. said:


> So from the reviews I guess I ain't listening.





MO at 7:08 p.m. said:


> Okay I listened to the album.



Lol


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2019)

Kids see Ghosts>Life of Pablo>Yeezus>Jesus is King>Ye


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2019)

Actually, Ye was a bit more interesting instrumental wise. Might be his worst album.

It's been such a drought for good hip hop this year that it still might make it into my top 5.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2019)

I liked Ye more than Yeezus. Worst album for me.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I liked Ye more than Yeezus. Worst album for me.


It's definitely the oddest album in his discography compared to what came before and after. Still love the majority of the album tho. 

Yikes/All Mine/No Mistakes on Ye got old p fast.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2019)

I still appreciate how every Kanye album goes a different direction . You never really know what he'll hit you with next.

With that said..the quality isn't what it used to be. With his best work being a decade behind him.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2019)

Vivo Diez said:


> Kids see Ghosts>Life of Pablo>Yeezus>Jesus is King>Ye


Kids see Ghosts?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Kids see Ghosts?


What about it?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2019)

Vivo Diez said:


> What about it?


Never heard of it.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Never heard of it.


It's a group album with Cudi. Kind of a trippy fusion of hiphop, rnb and rock.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Never heard of it.


It's a Kanye+ kid Cudi collab project that was released last year.


----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)

My beautiful dark twisted fantasy remains Kanye's best album.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Austin (Nov 2, 2019)

I would like this album if it came with a real ye album but it's too disappointing alone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Tri (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2019)

Already 5 years since this masterpiece.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2019)

probably my favorite track of the album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2019)

Kendrick Lamar should have this award. Kids these days...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Kendrick Lamar should have this award. Kids these days...



Kendrick hasn't put out the same amount of work that Drake has .

Kendrick has put out better albums overall tho.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick hasn't put out the same amount of work that Drake has .
> 
> Kendrick has put out better albums overall tho.


Gesy stop. Drake out there doing everything dosen't make him better. Drake is White girl music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't think billboard focuses on who makes better music, but instead who has bigger impact.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 9, 2019)

Speaking of Kendrick how do you guys rate Damn?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Speaking of Kendrick how do you guys rate Damn?


Pretty good. I still listen to GKMC more.

Ironically, despite it being considered a good project, some consider it to be one of his worse work..that's how high of a bar he has set for himself.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty good. I still listen to GKMC more.
> 
> Ironically, despite it being considered a good project, some consider it to be one of his worse work..that's how high of a bar he has set for himself.



I think it’s his worst tbh, Section 80 & GKMC all the way, was just wondering since it’s been around 2 years so if we’re allowed to be honest now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

Ruse said:


> I think it’s his worst tbh, Section 80 & GKMC all the way, was just wondering since it’s been around 2 years so if we’re allowed to be honest now.


What was so bad about it if you don't mind me asking? Was it the singing?


----------



## Ruse (Nov 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> What was so bad about it if you don't mind me asking? Was it the singing?



Just wasn’t feeling most of the songs man, Feel and DNA are still good songs tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

Now that the year is almost over, what has been the most listened to album among you guys?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2019)

It's probaly the fav so far tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Now that the year is almost over, what has been the most listened to album among you guys?


Nav - Bad Habits lol


----------



## Morglay (Nov 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Now that the year is almost over, what has been the most listened to album among you guys?


 Ventura by .paak - mainly the instrumentals as the beats were sick. Jet Black was a banger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2019)

Morglay said:


> Ventura by .paak - mainly the instrumentals as the beats were sick. Jet Black was a banger.


That's one of my favorites as well. Andre 3000 needs to stop playing with us and drop an album pronto


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Kendrick Lamar should have this award. Kids these days...


kendrick didn't  even crack the top 20 artists of the decade. he's at 21.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2019)

It's ironic that Tyler-- a well known asshole-- would say this shit. This is the type of crowd that he has built for himself. He should've known that a bunch of weird pretentious hipsters wouldn't be very excited to see the most mainstream rapper in the game .

But like he said..his ignorance played a role in this.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 11, 2019)

Drake needs to hold that L and Tyler needs to sit his ass down somewhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2019)

Ok


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

Him and asap asap rocky be fucking on the low.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2019)

MO said:


> Him and asap asap rocky be fucking on the low.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2019)

MO said:


> Him and asap asap rocky be fucking on the low.



I honestly hope Rocky is straight.  It's so rare to see black men being this comfortable around gay people..especially one as wild as Tyler.

I think it's a good look


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I honestly hope Rocky is straight.  It's so rare to see black men being this comfortable around gay people..especially one as wild as Tyler.
> 
> I think it's a good look


Rocky is wild as hell. They probably sucked each other's dick at least once.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2019)

Possible. Rocky has already admitted to being a sex addict who has to sleep with a different woman every night.

But I doubt it 

They probably shared women and had orgies or something tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 23, 2019)

Bandana easily best rap album this year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2019)

This was one of Rap's weaker years tbh


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This was one of Rap's weaker years tbh


Lmao it was so weak that the Grammy put Igor in the rap album of the year nominations


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 23, 2019)

I am not too disapointed for them putting Igor there, since i think theyre looking at just the cadence of the artist instead of how the album sounds.

But wtf, no Bandana?? DENZEL CURRY?? Nandatoo???


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Lmao it was so weak that the Grammy put Igor in the rap album of the year nominations


Grammys are irrelevant when it comes to rap. They're just picking the albums they think the cool kids will be down for.

Never forget macklemore won against "To Pimp a Butterfly " to the displeasure of Macklemore himself .


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2019)

Just as nasally as his dad


----------



## LayZ (Nov 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Grammys are irrelevant when it comes to rap. They're just picking the albums they think the cool kids will be down for.
> 
> Never forget macklemore won against "To Pimp a Butterfly " to the displeasure of Macklemore himself .


Your sentiment is correct but TPAB won mad Grammys to make up for the literal "Heist" by Macklemore.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

return of the MACK


----------



## MO (Nov 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This was one of Rap's weaker years tbh


Everyone drop their albums last year. Drake,Nicki,Wayne, Eminem,Travis,etc..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2019)

MO said:


> Everyone drop their albums last year. Drake,Nicki,Wayne, Eminem,Travis,etc..


Yeah. I also think those same people avoided this year so that they can drop some heat at the start of the next decade.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 24, 2019)

There are some solid  underated rap albums this year tho

Like,

Nothing great about Britain
Grey area
Hidding place


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2019)

This is the type of venom that'll have lyrical miracle rap fans jizzing their undies.


----------



## mali (Nov 27, 2019)

dot rotten deserves a red card for this. idk who jay1 is but i wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## wileykat (Nov 28, 2019)

Lil Flip the Freestyle King


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 28, 2019)

Mali said:


> dot rotten deserves a red card for this. idk who jay1 is but i wish them a speedy recovery.


this wacc as fucc, cuz. can't get down with british rappers. they all sound like butlers rapping.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> this wacc as fucc, cuz. can't get down with british rappers. they all sound like butlers rapping.


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> this wacc as fucc, cuz. can't get down with british rappers. they all sound like butlers rapping.


The return


----------



## mali (Nov 29, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> this wacc as fucc, cuz. can't get down with british rappers. they all sound like butlers rapping.


suck my dick sucka, naybahood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 30, 2019)

GANDO said:


>


england lost. all them dudes look soft. i'd rob em on sight if they ever came thru my hood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 2, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> england lost. all them dudes look soft. i'd rob em on sight if they ever came thru my hood.


Lmaoo


----------



## MO (Dec 2, 2019)

isn't this boy in jail?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2019)

MO said:


> isn't this boy in jail?


Yup! This is music he made while hiding from the police .

I one day started listening to them and thought "wow, this actually isn't bad" .


----------



## P3IN (Dec 3, 2019)

Still one of my fav track of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2019)

Top 5 rapper of all time


----------



## P3IN (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## God (Dec 4, 2019)

Daaaaamn


----------



## wileykat (Dec 4, 2019)

Jay-Z isn't top 5.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2019)

Depends on your criteria. 

Impact
Lyricism
Image
Numbers
Accolades
Classics/iconic music
Longevity 
Legacy 

Jay-Z fills these categories and more.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 5, 2019)

Wild said:


> Whole track was fire
> 
> “I created the same mind you question me from”


Yaaaaaa...
i have not heard a song this deep in a minute.
my fav line was 
"so what if you could choose when your mom died/
if you put it off twenty years and the day still came would you not cry/"


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2019)

Luey said:


> Yaaaaaa...
> i have not heard a song this deep in a minute.
> my fav line was
> "so what if you could choose when your mom died/
> if you put it off twenty years and the day still came would you not cry/"


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 5, 2019)

Not going to lie, I still bump Money Tree till this day. Shit always hits!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 5, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Not going to lie, I still bump Money Tree till this day. Shit always hits!


you know!!!
i was going to post the song but now that you mentioned it, you should post it


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 5, 2019)

Honestly one of the best rap song of this decade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lulu (Dec 5, 2019)

network on some bs


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 5, 2019)

Luey said:


> network on some bs


Lmao i was about to say..


----------



## Lulu (Dec 5, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Lmao i was about to say..



finally cleaned it up... network went ham for a sec


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2019)

Playing the "I didn't know she was 15" card?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 6, 2019)

This Bellion guy's power level is amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 6, 2019)

Luey said:


> This Bellion guy's power level is amazing!!!


Dope ass track, love the whole vibe and radio station concept.

Almost reminds of the recent Vince Staples album and one of my fav Logic track ever


----------



## Lulu (Dec 6, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Dope ass track, love the whole vibe and radio station concept.


Yeah... an adult swim radio program.
though i imagine it as adult swim channel on saturday



> Almost reminds of the recent Vince Staples album and one of my fav Logic track ever


not heard these before


----------



## Lulu (Dec 6, 2019)

Jon Bellion is just an over powered artist anyway.
If he was a rapper... them other rappers would be sweating daily


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 6, 2019)

Luey said:


> Yeah... an adult swim radio program.
> though i imagine it as adult swim channel on saturday
> 
> 
> not heard these before


Oh i see, I love Adult Swim. I miss those days where they had MF Doom making tracks for it. I also enjoy the diffrent experimental music they have in bump hours.


Dont worry about it, its  from a forgoten mixtape in the past.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 6, 2019)

Luey said:


> Jon Bellion is just an over powered artist anyway.
> If he was a rapper... them other rappers would be sweating daily


Yeah he is talented for sure. Its my first time hearing from him.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 6, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Yeah he is talented for sure. Its my first time hearing from him.


WHAAAAAAA!!
Stop what you are doing right now and google him... meanwhile


----------



## Lulu (Dec 6, 2019)

He sings better than he raps but i love his barZ...


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 6, 2019)

Luey said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!
> Stop what you are doing right now and google him... meanwhile


I will when i have time. This was another dope track,my only gribes is that it dragged a bit at the end. Besides that it was good!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2019)

Holly shit, is this real??


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2019)

Damm thats rough, another one gone by the age of 21..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Him and X was opening a new lane in HipHop that was probably gonna change the direction of the genre...now they're both gone.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Him and X was opening a new lane in HipHop that was probably gonna change the direction of the genre...now they're both gone.


Yeah exactly. They had so much talent amongst some of the new gen rappers.


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2019)

He's one of my favorite rappers holy shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

People need to stay of those hard drugs and lean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, At this point-- rappers are killing themselves cause they knew the risk of their actions beforehand.

So I'm kinda on the fence about how much sympathy to evoke.


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

There are glamorizing it too. Juice wrld said future was the one who introduced him to Lean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

MO said:


> There are glamorizing it too. Juice wrld said future was the one who introduced him to Lean.


Future said he lied about doing lean. So what is the truth?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Future said he lied about doing lean. So what is the truth?


Futures music is what inspired him to do lean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Sad


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2019)

Damm, this song hits diffrent now.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Damn. He was so young. RIP.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Damn. He was so young. RIP.


Word.
But was the seizure caused by lean?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

Luey said:


> Word.
> But was the seizure caused by lean?


Will have to wait for the autopsy report. But seems very likely .

Lil Wayne almost died twice from seizure because of the Lean.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Will have to wait for the autopsy report. But seems very likely .
> 
> Lil Wayne almost died twice from seizure because of the Lean.


Drugs need prescription from medical professional... 
Artists need to chill on the drug promo...
that aside, we pray for Juice's family.
May God console and comfort them in this hour of grieving. 
he was so young.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2019)

As long as the suicide, pill popping, lean sippin culture continues from these YungBoi rappers this is going to keep happening.  Its self destructive and the music isn't lasting because it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## God (Dec 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> As long as the suicide, pill popping, lean sippin culture continues from these YungBoi rappers this is going to keep happening.  Its self destructive and the music isn't lasting because it doesn't mean anything.



I find it hard to sympathize when you know which path you’re choosing

Yes mider you are 100% correct


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2019)

We can pretty much confirm he died of a drug overdose now.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 9, 2019)

Thats fucking wild.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

Welp hopefully his peers make better decisions!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Welp hopefully his peers make better decisions!


Lil pump is gonna say he's off the lean just to  later substitute lean for milk in a cereal bowl, talking about how he's never stopping


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2019)

His friends knew all along but didn't say shit. Now that he died they wanna be all remorseful.

Welp! No more cash machine for them! hopefully they can land well paying jobs.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lil pump is gonna say he's off the lean just to  later substitute lean for milk in a cereal bowl, talking about how he's never stopping


Lil Pump is a trash rapper so no loss there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 9, 2019)

And the cycle will keep continueing. Its  
super unfortunate.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2019)

how you have 70lbs of weed and you trying to swallow pills to get rid of evidence? dont make sense to me. we got to start asking some questions. who really killed juicewrld?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2019)

Good Morning by Kanye West

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> We can pretty much confirm he died of a drug overdose now.


thats a lot of weed


----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> We can pretty much confirm he died of a drug overdose now.


what in the actual fuck  

Apparently he swallowed those pills in order to hide them from the cops


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

thats fugged up


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

such freestyle


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

God damm! Nickcanon is going in. 2 diss tracks as a responds to a small jab.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

GANDO said:


> God damm! Nickcanon is going in. 2 diss tracks as a responds to a small jab.


Who got shot?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Luey said:


> Who got shot?


None yet, Nick Canon is shooting with squad


One is hyping him to be the "next pac"


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

who is this squad of the canon?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

man canon dissing man eminem.
this wont end well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Luey said:


> who is this squad of the canon?


His  brothers from "Wild" n out.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

Why is everybody misspelling his name? Is it to disrespect him?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why is everybody misspelling his name? Is it to disrespect him?


No professor


----------



## Lulu (Dec 11, 2019)

who is he referring to? Nick? Is it not spelt 'Nick Canon'. or is it Nick Cannon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Luey said:


> who is he referring to? Nick? Is it not spelt 'Nick Canon'. or is it Nick Cannon?


The second one

There are too many English professors in this B.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

I legit thought you guys were just dissing him because of his audacity.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Ofcource not, i respect the dude. He's a brave one for sure.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Ofcource not, i respect the dude. His a brave one for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's*


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> He's*


 ayright Professor.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 12, 2019)

forum board editors.
any way, Nick choice of diss is not favorable. 
Who will support Nick over Em


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2019)

Tbh..most of us aren't even taking this beef seriously.  

Including Em who only took this as an opportunity to crack jokes.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2019)

Shit is weak af.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2019)

Speaking of hiphop

This was a great moment.

The best rap moment of the decade has to go to Kendrick's control verse.  Call it overrated if you want to but the impact can not be denied .


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of hiphop
> 
> The best rap moment of the decade has to go to Kendrick's control verse.  Call it overrated if you want to but the impact can not be denied .



Tell Flex to drop a bomb on this shii
So many bombs ring the alarm like vietnam in this shii


----------



## Kingston Karma (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi there 

Good thread.

4491 messages to read though… 

I'm still looking for "intelligent" good ol' rap/hip-hop like Muzion, the Fugees (firsts albums, especially Blunted on Reality), or more recent like Immortal Technique and stuffs like that.

I'm more into reggae, but I really like rap when it brings "intelligent" lyrics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 15, 2019)

I am dead


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 15, 2019)

So he suck dick?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 16, 2019)

not to sound like an ancient man but what's up with these new school hip hop artist's though?


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 16, 2019)

if i ever see snitch9ine in the streets i'm shooting on sight. his utah pass is revoked.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2019)

Luey said:


> not to sound like an ancient man but what's up with these new school hip hop artist's though?


What do you mean?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2019)

XXXtentacion is gone but y'all allowed Utahcrip to live?

Streets is done


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> XXXtentacion is gone but y'all allowed Utahcrip to live?
> 
> Streets is done


fucc outta here. no one allowed me to live. survived the hood cause of my street smarts and always staying with a tool.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2019)

'Got urself a gun' by NaS now playing very loudly


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What do you mean?


intellectual content is low


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2019)

Luey said:


> intellectual content is low


Not all of it.  Mostly shit that YungBoi rappers put out though.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> if i ever see snitch9ine in the streets i'm shooting on sight. his utah pass is revoked.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 17, 2019)

Song is that fire you had to post it 3 times


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 18, 2019)

Still a W


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2019)

In other news ASAP rocky's sextape has been released...

Long story short..the women and gays were not impressed


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm curious as to how he was so bad but not curious enough to watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm curious as to how he was so bad but not curious enough to watch.


I seen it. he was just lazy moving while the girl was laying still on her stomach fake moaning.

Rocky is a sex symbol! This is bad for the brand!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 19, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Song is that fire you had to post it 3 times


Word


----------



## Lulu (Dec 19, 2019)

LOL at all the asap rocky jokes.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 19, 2019)

I still remember when this dropped. Straight comedy. Pettiest song of the decade


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> I still remember when this dropped. Straight comedy. Pettiest song of the decade


Ray J is a legend..which is funny to think about.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 19, 2019)

Kanye still heated over that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm actually glad that we reached a time where guys can get shamed for this type of thing too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2019)

But here's some music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I seen it. he was just lazy moving while the girl was laying still on her stomach fake moaning.
> 
> Rocky is a sex symbol! This is bad for the brand!



Damn they killing my man Asap on social media...


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> But here's some music



Whoo!


----------



## MO (Dec 21, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> I still remember when this dropped. Straight comedy. Pettiest song of the decade


I just realized not that long ago that ray j and Brandy are siblings. Wow.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 22, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> I still remember when this dropped. Straight comedy. Pettiest song of the decade


Petty indeed


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2019)

MO said:


> I just realized not that long ago that ray j and Brandy are siblings. Wow.


Slowking.jpg


----------



## MO (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 22, 2019)

i ain't checcing for no sex tape with a dude I recognize. that's why I never watched the Kim k takes. Don't need to know about ray j stroke game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2019)

The Kim k tape is still one of the top videos on the net after all these years.

I kinda agree with you though


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2019)

young money ran this decade and is going to run the next  decade too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2019)

MO said:


> young money ran this decade and is going to run the next  decade too.


Nicki and Wayne barely wants to rap anymore.


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki and Wayne barely wants to rap anymore.


idk about Wayne but Nicki is still going to put out music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2019)

MO said:


> idk about Wayne but Nicki is still going to put out music.


Nicki has one foot out the door already . She's always talking about quiting. 

I think her next album will be her last.


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki has one foot out the door already . She's always talking about quiting.
> 
> I think her next album will be her last.


I hope  not.She really wants to settle and have a baby so she won't be releasing as much I think. Per her contract she has 2 more albums tho so she can't just quit unless she buys herself out.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 23, 2019)

MO said:


> young money ran this decade and is going to run the next  decade too.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 23, 2019)

MO said:


> young money ran this decade and is going to run the next  decade too.


cause people really checcin for gudda gudda


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2019)

Young Money records takin over for the 19 and 2020


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2019)

Ain't on their level.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes he is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes he is


no. he is right below them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2019)

Lol wut.  Kendrick lyrically is one of the best rappers of the 2010s.


----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2019)

Not lyrically. He isn't on their level stats wise.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2019)

He may not be on their level stats wise, but drake is fucking finished. Nicki, unless she drops another pinkprint-tier album, is on the decline as well. Kendrick still has bars which is what hip-hop heads are checking for more and more with the premier of ppl like jid, curry and earthgang sooo... idk


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

In terms of influence this decade, Young Money is superior. Catalogue wise, Kendrick is bettter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2019)

Kendrick's albums are historically great. I think they will stand the test of time.

Young Money music are hot for the moment. Listen  to any of their old shit and compare it to Kendrick's old shit and see there's a difference in quality.

Young Money ride waves..Kendrick makes his own.

With that said here's a new song from British drake:


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

Where they riding waves in their peak tho?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2019)

Their peak being 2011-2015? Nah I can't say they were. I believe they helped changed the sound of rap music back in those days.

Nicki minaj for example didn't sound like any female rapper that was out.

But now...a lot has changed in 5 years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2019)

Drake needs to stop. That song ain't it.


----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake ride waves..Kendrick makes his own.


fixed.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

MO said:


> Drake needs to stop. That song ain't it.


He really got me by the name of the song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2019)

MO said:


> Drake needs to stop. That song ain't it.


Mans not hot. We don't rate bruv!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2019)

Kendrick's old music is as vintage as his new music. 


MO said:


> Not lyrically. He isn't on their level stats wise.


Specifically which stats?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 24, 2019)

Luey said:


> Kendrick's old music is as vintage as his new music.
> 
> Specifically which stats?


Anything really.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2019)

MO said:


> Anything really.


Even stats for bars?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2019)

Wayne and Co will have more record sales than Kendrick because they been around longer than K.dot


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas my fellow hip hop heads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2019)

yeah... wayne and co are better stat wise. but i am talking about lyrically and sonically for this decade


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

I enjoy Kendricks repertoire over Coles tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

Btw 2020 is about be lit for Hip Hop.


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2019)

ok just listened to the new drake drill dub riddim and im calling it. the decline begins now. be safe banga and happy holidays hip hop bread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2019)

Wasn't Drake's last two albums considered Mid?

Views is definitely widely considered his worst.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

It was pretty well received from what I remember, and I could imagine the whole UK scene where also supporting it.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2019)

Mali said:


> ok just listened to the new drake drill dub riddim and im calling it. the decline begins now. be safe banga and happy holidays hip hop bread.



The decline began with scorpion, trash ass album.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2019)

Actually no the decline began with more life. Drake is so ass.

Ima listen to clipping again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2019)

I dunno why Drake insists of doing the British rap thing and the Caribbean shit...its not good.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

Its crazy how he dropped probably his best body of work to then Views lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I dunno why Drake insists of doing the British rap thing and the Caribbean shit...its not good.


Mans don't know issa Toronto ting.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 24, 2019)

I dont know whats worse the Logic decline or the Drake's.

Edit nvm.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

Dunno why y'all stressing 'bout new materials  being wack. For me, if a rapper's old music doper than his new music, i just keep rewinding the classics. a few artists who i only listen to their old work:

Drake - Anything before 2016
Kanye - First 3 albums... yes... MBTDF is not included
J.Cole - First album mostly, but there are dope tracks on other works
Lil Wayne - Carter 3 downwards


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Dec 25, 2019)

Usually don’t mind mandem Drake but that wasn’t it at least him and Weeknd are cool now need a collab next year.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mans don't know issa Toronto ting.


I know what it is, still isn't good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I know what it is, still isn't good


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2019)

Cringe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2019)

This n1gga....


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 25, 2019)

"Hop off my Live Academics"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2019)

Yikes


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2019)

State of hip-hop


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

LOOOOL


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

That tier list is suspect


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

but then again every man has their opinions


----------



## MO (Dec 25, 2019)

Travis Scott being on the same level as Kendrick..


----------



## Ruse (Dec 25, 2019)

I’m surprised he didn’t put Nicki or Cardi on there.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 25, 2019)

This kills me all the time. I cant forget it everytime someone mentions Akademiks.


----------



## MO (Dec 25, 2019)

Ruse said:


> I’m surprised he didn’t put Nicki or Cardi on there.


The fat chipmunk hates Nicki.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 25, 2019)

MO said:


> The fat chipmunk hates Nicki.



Oh yeah I forgot about that, wish she’d followed through with beating his ass


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

GANDO said:


> This kills me all the time. I cant forget it everytime someone mentions Akademiks.


That reveal at the end


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

There is no female emcee in that tier list


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

YNW Melly aint even supposed to be in tier 4. maybe tier 10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2019)

I try to listen to everyone. But I haven't heard a single track from any of the rappers in tier 4.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I try to listen to everyone. But I haven't heard a single track from any of the rappers in tier 4.


no need.
melly for instance is just a bad influence.
did a song titled 'murder on my mind'. in the song he talks about killing his haters
when asked the meaning of the song, he said he meant he murders vaginas during sex...


----------



## Ruse (Dec 25, 2019)

I only know Melly from that tier, I like that mixed personalities track he did with Kanye


----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 25, 2019)

Ruse said:


> I only know Melly from that tier, I like that mixed personalities track he did with Kanye


never heard that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2019)

Now here he go...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2019)

Sounds like drake wants a second shot in 2020.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 25, 2019)

Drake sounds a lot like Jay on blueprint 2


----------



## Lurko (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 25, 2019)

Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2019)

Drake let go and just take the L.  Its over.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 25, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Stop it, get some help.


Pusha T got me good man.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

We all know Drake couldn't win that lyrical beef.
Drake is good, very good, top tier good... but Pusha is more gangsta than Drake.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2019)

Also Pusha writes his own lyrics.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Also Pusha writes his own lyrics.


Has it been proven Drake uses song writers?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2019)

Video is probably old..

I'll buy front row tickets right now if that's how she's giving it up.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

who is she?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2019)

Cardi B


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cardi B


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

that's a real ass hustler if i ever did see one. [HASHTAG]#respect[/HASHTAG]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

They best not be trolling a brother because... I'm gonna cry


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

Let us celebrate this news by posting one song of Cole and Kendrick


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 26, 2019)

Fav Coles
So many Fav Kendricks, here just a few

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Fav Coles
> So many Fav Kendricks, here just a few


Never heard the second J.Cole song before. But i love the video. Was Cole the other guy in the video? 
Money trees... liked first day i heard it. Also notable for having one of the few guest verses that outshone Kendrick's verses on a track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 26, 2019)

Luey said:


> Never heard the second J.Cole song before. But i love the video. Was Cole the other guy in the video?
> Money trees... liked first day i heard it. Also notable for having one of the few guest verses that outshone Kendrick's verses on a track


Nah it wasnt Cole. Cole was the  other dude that the kid spyed his mom hooking up with.

The whole song was based on him cheating.

And  true to acertain degree. Probably Jayrocks best verse.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 26, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Nah it wasnt Cole. Cole was the  other dude that the kid spyed his mom hooking up with.
> 
> The whole song was based on him cheating.


Yeah that's who i was referring to... the one the kids mom was cheating with. Nice twist


> And  true to a certain degree. Probably Jay rocks best verse.


Rock's verse in 'UOENO Black Hippy Remix' is my best Jay Rock verse.


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2019)

Jay rock killed money trees

J Cole’s best song is in the morning


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 27, 2019)

Good Kid Maad City is easily Kendrick best album. Literally all the songs in it where straight bangas. We are probably never getting that Kendrick again  which is understandable. 

For Cole it has to be either Cole World or Forest Hills Drive.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 27, 2019)

#1 trending on YouTube

2+  hours


----------



## Lulu (Dec 27, 2019)

Wild said:


> Jay rock killed money trees
> 
> J Cole’s best song is in the morning


what? 
i beg to differ my good man.
Rise & Shine is the best


----------



## Lulu (Dec 27, 2019)

GANDO said:


> Good Kid Maad City is easily Kendrick best album. Literally all the songs in it where straight bangas. We are probably never getting that Kendrick again  which is understandable.


section.80 in close second


> For Cole it has to be either Cole World or Forest Hills Drive.


cole world is the best...


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 27, 2019)

drake dont listen to his own music confirmed. dude lost. go home and take care of your kid instead of trying to start fights with grown men.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 27, 2019)

Travis Scott lowkey bout to make the Cybertruck become the new trend lol


----------



## MO (Dec 27, 2019)

I just realized kendrick has won 13 grammys..


----------



## MO (Dec 27, 2019)

let me fully listen to some of his albums.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 28, 2019)

Go for it. His Catalogue is impeachable.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2019)

You havent listened to section.80 or gkmc? @MO


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2019)

MO said:


> I just realized kendrick has won 13 grammys..


Why is that surprising?


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why is that surprising?


Ik he won a couple. Didn't think he won 13 tho.


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2019)

Wild said:


> You havent listened to section.80 or gkmc? @MO


I haven't listened to a full body of work by Kendrick. I have listened to a few of his singles.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2019)

MO said:


> I haven't listened to a full body of work by Kendrick. I have listened to a few of his singles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2019)

MO said:


> I haven't listened to a full body of work by Kendrick. I have listened to a few of his singles.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2019)

Wait isn't MO the guy who gasses up YungBoi rappers?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2019)

He/She is a big Nick Minaj fan is all I know


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> He/She is a big Nick Minaj fan is all I know


I'm a guy.

and don't judge me. I just never got to it.


----------



## God (Dec 29, 2019)

You’re thinking of Sansa mider


----------



## Lulu (Dec 29, 2019)

MO said:


> let me fully listen to some of his albums.


Unpopular opinion: Grab his mix tapes then get the studio albums.
Listen to C4 mix tape.
Then listen to 

The kendrick lamar ep
Overly Dedicated
Section.80
Good kid Maad City
Damn
To pimp a butterfly



GANDO said:


> Go for it. His Catalogue is impeachable.


you know...
especially the features and mix tapes


Wild said:


> You havent listened to section.80 or gkmc? @MO


they be sleeping on the boy



MO said:


> I haven't listened to a full body of work by Kendrick. I have listened to a few of his singles.


Which do you like best among those you listened to? 



~Gesy~ said:


>






Mider T said:


> Wait isn't MO the guy who gasses up YungBoi rappers?





~Gesy~ said:


> He/She is a big Nick Minaj fan is all I know





MO said:


> I'm a guy.
> 
> and don't judge me. I just never got to it.


issorai bro. 
now get to it.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 29, 2019)

this is a good story teller when he chooses to be one


----------



## MO (Dec 29, 2019)

Luey said:


> Which do you like best among those you listened to?


King kunta.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 29, 2019)

MO said:


> King kunta.


single from 'To Pimp A Butterfly'. 
Good track. I think you will enjoy other tracks on that album. 
'Hood politics' for instance.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 30, 2019)

Another mission, the powers have called me away
Another time to carry the colors again
My motivation, an oath I've sworn to defend
To win the honor of coming back home again
No explanation will matter after we begin
Unlock the dark destroyer that's buried within
My true vocation and now my unfortunate friend
You will discover a war you're unable to win

I'll have you know that I've become

Indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side a terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable
Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent tend to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible master of war

Another reason, another cause for me to fight
Another fuse uncovered now, for me to light
My dedication to all that I've sworn to protect
I carry out my orders without a regret
A declaration embedded deep under my skin
A permanent reminder of how it began
No hesitation when I am commanded to strike
You need to know that you're in for the fight of your life

You will be shown how I've become

Indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side a terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable
Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent tend to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible master of war

I'm indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side a terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable
Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent tend to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible, indestructible

Indestructible
Determination that is incorruptible
From the other side a terror to behold
Annihilation will be unavoidable
Every broken enemy will know
That their opponent tend to be invincible
Take a last look around while you're alive
I'm an indestructible master of war


----------



## Lulu (Dec 30, 2019)

what do you think of the above lyrics?


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 30, 2019)

i aint trying to read bars. it's 2019 and no one checcin for keystyles.


----------



## MO (Dec 30, 2019)

Luey said:


> what do you think of the above lyrics?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2019)

I need to hear the cadence to properly judge.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> i aint trying to read bars. it's 2019 and no one checcin for keystyles.


how you gone reject the intellectual aspect of the based hip hop music (or any music for that matter)


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 31, 2019)

Luey said:


> how you gone reject the intellectual aspect of the based hip hop music (or any music for that matter)


easily. your boy aint trying to read.


----------



## mali (Dec 31, 2019)

whoever started this end of year rap up shit deserves a spot beside satan in hell


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2019)

UtahCrip said:


> easily. your boy aint trying to read.


says the man with writings on the back of his dome


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2019)

reading lyrics without beats shows potency of a verse.
1 reason 2Pac is respected till date is the power of just even his lyrics


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> reading lyrics without beats shows potency of a verse.
> 1 reason 2Pac is respected till date is the power of just even his lyrics


Nah son . this ain't def poetry slam . Trying to listen to hard beats and tight rhymes. miss me with that reading shit


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

alright gangsta...


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

alright gangsta...


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

this man is making so much music money its not even fair.
i wonder how much he charge for a feature now


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 1, 2020)

I am not surprised. He has been taking this for granted over some portion of the decade


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> this man is making so much music money its not even fair.
> i wonder how much he charge for a feature now


A Drake feature is said to cost close to $100,000. He may give discounts to the people he likes tho.


----------



## mali (Jan 1, 2020)

drake peaked on stay schemin dont fedex me


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> A Drake feature is said to cost close to $100,000. He may give discounts to the people he likes tho.


that's much more than wayne charged at his peak


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

so while we are on the topic, why is drake hated on by core hip hop head's?
i am a hip hop head to the bone, but i don't find him hate worthy.
the man has bars, even if most times he uses it for is relationship feels.


----------



## mali (Jan 1, 2020)

toxic masculinity


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 1, 2020)

He is meme as a Culture vulture ( Even if i dont agree with all of it)

He started being Controversial when he started doing more Pop stuff. (While seeking for the Black/Hip Hop community to support him. Kind of similar situation Logic is in)

Overall its mainly cause his controvercial.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

Controversial *


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 1, 2020)

*Get a life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> so while we are on the topic, why is drake hated on by core hip hop head's?
> i am a hip hop head to the bone, but i don't find him hate worthy.
> the man has bars, even if most times he uses it for is relationship feels.





Mali said:


> toxic masculinity


Yeah this. People started hating him because he didn't give off the tough image rappers were known for at the time. And made songs about being an insecure man.

Now it's partly because he's the biggest rapper in history (success will always breed hate) and also because the multiple personalities he partakes in over the years.."stealing" sounds from the UK, Houston, Chicago, New Orleans and Caribbean.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2020)

Drake a cornball. His music is fine when hoes around but that's it.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> so while we are on the topic, why is drake hated on by core hip hop head's?
> i am a hip hop head to the bone, but i don't find him hate worthy.
> the man has bars, even if most times he uses it for is relationship feels.


he's a cornball with culture vulture tendencies who lazily panders to female audiences. 

"toxic masculinity" is an oversimplification.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

GANDO said:


> He is meme as a Culture vulture ( Even if i dont agree with all of it)
> 
> He started being Controversial when he started doing more Pop stuff. (While seeking for the Black/Hip Hop community to support him. Kind of similar situation Logic is in)
> 
> Overall its mainly cause his controvercial.






~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah this. People started hating him because he didn't give off the tough image rappers were known for at the time. And made songs about being an insecure man.
> 
> Now it's partly because he's the biggest rapper in history (success will always breed hate) and also because the multiple personalities he partakes in over the years.."stealing" sounds from the UK, Houston, Chicago, New Orleans and Caribbean.


Well this all is very informative since i have only listened to one full body of work by drake and i think it was an underground mix tape. The rest are his popular hits. I respect Drake as an artist, but he is not among my top ten favs. I do like 'started from the bottom' and 'worst behavior', they stand out for me.



UtahCrip said:


> Drake a cornball. His music is fine when hoes around but that's it.


like 'best i ever had' right?
So many artists fit this category now that you mention it...
The Weeknd prime sus.

but i respect some of his bars as a rapper.
a lot of artists who can rap and sing tend to gravitate towards pop/r'n'b themes and tunes when given the chance.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

i ask myself honestly "if i could sing half as well as i could write, would i not sing more and rap less?"


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

though i would sing like Nate Dogg of blessed memory.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> he's a cornball with culture vulture tendencies who lazily panders to female audiences.
> 
> "toxic masculinity" is an oversimplification.


he a good culture vulture, i will give him that.
but many other artists pander to female audiences... or are rappers not supposed to do so?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

i barely listen to him but now y'all got me curious...
to find out for myself if he such a cornball


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Also drake has some suspect things going on with underaged/barely legal girls he's totally not grooming. But we not supposed to talk about that.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> i barely listen to him but now y'all got me curious...
> to find out for myself if he such a cornball


dude rhyming about going in womens purses when they go to the bathroom. he aint even stealing nothing. succa shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Morglay said:


> I heard about this with Zendaya when she was younger or something. ^ (use bro) is sus af.


The "stranger things" chick too

And some other chick I'm forgetting.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Also drake has some suspect things going on with underaged/barely legal girls he's totally not grooming. But we not supposed to talk about that.


i did not know this 



UtahCrip said:


> dude rhyming about going in womens purses when they go to the bathroom. he aint even stealing nothing. succa shit.


this is interesting becos i dinno he rap bout stealing gals cash




Morglay said:


> I heard about this with Zendaya when she was younger or something. ^ (use bro) is sus af.






~Gesy~ said:


> The "stranger things" chick too
> 
> And some other chick I'm forgetting.


he gonna be hit with the r.kelly treatment in future if its true
Kappa


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> this is interesting becos i dinno he rap bout stealing gals cash


he aint even stealing. he say he be looking in their phones to make sure it aint a set up. cornball shit.

i aint fuccing with drake epstein.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

Loooooooool


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

so who do you mess with UC?
Mobb deep, Nicky minaj, pusha t, jcole, kendrick, bizzle, lecrae, toby ngigwe, young buck, snoop dogg...?


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

No one else is concerned about the fact that post “hip-hop has no good lyrics” Malone is spotify’s Top artist?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

i know not this post malone you speak of


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Wild said:


> No one else is concerned about the fact that post “hip-hop has no good lyrics” Malone is spotify’s Top artist?


Not really because of Hiphop fans. He's more of a pop artist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> present the house some evidence. show us one song.
> me no know post malone


Well  "white Iverson " is the song that blew him up.


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm not much of a fan but "deja vu" is a personal favorite of mine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2020)

Speaking of culture vultures, he gets attached to that label much harder than Drake does.


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of culture vultures, he gets attached to that label much harder than Drake does.



He literally shitted on lyrics in hip-hop, I mean...


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2020)

Luey said:


> so who do you mess with UC?


all types of G shit. as long as the music is tight.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

new age raps


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2020)

malone is not my type of hip hop


----------



## mali (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2020)

Did y'all see this:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2020)

"That person "

The full interview is like 2 hours long. I plan to get to it when I'm bored enough.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2020)

"My mind isn't plagued by beef though."


----------



## Ruse (Jan 2, 2020)

Drake is still heated has to look up just to talk about him


----------



## Ruse (Jan 2, 2020)

Sorry man I rate a lot of Drake’s music he thought it would be another Meek situation lmao


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2020)

Drake is at his best when he mixes rapping with singing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2020)

I need you right now, are you down to listen to me?

Too many drinks have been given to me

I got some women that's livin' off me

Paid for their flights and hotels, I'm ashamed

Bet that you know them, I won't say no names

After a while, girl, they all seem the same

I've had sex four times this week, I'll explain

Havin' a hard time adjustin' to fame


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2020)

You just need some, someone that's calm and patient
Submission, domination
Arched back, deep stroke
White wine, weed smoke
That's my best combination
You just need some dick with no complications

Don't tell your girl you were vibing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jan 2, 2020)

Luey said:


> i ask myself honestly "if i could sing half as well as i could write, would i not sing more and rap less?"


Nate Dogg with Eminem .... Those two would make some dope ass songs.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I need you right now, are you down to listen to me?
> 
> Too many drinks have been given to me
> 
> ...



Lmao what a fuckin weakling


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I need you right now, are you down to listen to me?
> 
> Too many drinks have been given to me
> 
> ...


I dont know bro, it does not look like he's having a hard time adjusting to all the goody goody from fame.



Mider T said:


> You just need some, someone that's calm and patient
> Submission, domination
> Arched back, deep stroke
> White wine, weed smoke
> ...


so... ladies love these type of rhymes huh...
i've been doing it wrong all this while tryna respeck them hoe ass women



Lurker said:


> Nate Dogg with Eminem .... Those two would make some dope ass songs.


no doubt. 
the closest we got to a modern version of Nate was Akon, and even Akon is league's below Nate in crooning. 
Imagine Kendrick Lamar, Jay Rock & Nate Dogg. now that would be a real west coast banger.



Wild said:


> Lmao what a fuckin weakling


the way cubey dislikes Drake makes me feel Drake stole his girl


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

I am going to download this instrumental and freestyle over it. i always loved these beats


----------



## Lurko (Jan 3, 2020)

Eminem and now Kendrick. Who will be the next big dog? Time will be tell.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Eminem and now Kendrick. Who will be the next big dog? Time will be tell.


indeed... time will tell.


----------



## mali (Jan 3, 2020)

back when i was smugglin them things in the bing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2020)

Mali said:


> back when i was smugglin them things in the bing


Her first mixtape was her best project!


----------



## MO (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## MO (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 4, 2020)

Morglay said:


> Did y'all see this:


"I can only listen to people i believe" says one of the most inauthentic rappers today.

"T-there are rules " says the guy that made fun of kid cudi's depression.

"Nobody cares about him" yeah ok drake 

Drake's a fucking clown.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 4, 2020)

"i didn't even want to rap anymore" bruh pusha really got to this niqqa


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2020)

Drake's right about one thing.  The secret child revelation was a huge atom bomb that would have been tough for him to overcome..at least not without going deep in the mud with pusha to the surprise of some of his fans.

He's right. It was a great chess move


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2020)

rappers always kill their mixtapes


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 8, 2020)

Sup nibbaz


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jan 9, 2020)

Anyone else keeping up with the stormzy/wiley beef?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2020)

Who and who?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 9, 2020)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Anyone else keeping up with the stormzy/wiley beef?


never heard of it


----------



## Lurko (Jan 9, 2020)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Anyone else keeping up with the stormzy/wiley beef?


Who?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2020)

On a cool, clear night (typical to Southern California) Warren G travels through his neighborhood, searching for women with whom he might initiate sexual intercourse. He has chosen to engage in this pursuit alone. Nate Dogg, having just arrived in Long Beach, seeks Warren. On his way to find Warren, Nate passes a car full of women who are excited to see him. Regardless, he insists to the women that there is no cause for excitement. Warren makes a left turn at 21st Street and Lewis Ave, in the East Hill/Salt Lake neighborhood[6], where he sees a group of young men enjoying a game of dice together. He parks his car and greets them. He is excited to find people to play with, but to his chagrin, he discovers they intend to relieve him of his material possessions. Once the hopeful robbers reveal their firearms, Warren realizes he is in a less than favorable predicament. Meanwhile, Nate passes the women, as they are low on his list of priorities. His primary concern is locating Warren. After curtly casting away the strumpets (whose interest in Nate was such that they crashed their automobile), he serendipitously stumbles upon his friend, Warren G, being held up by the young miscreants. Warren, unaware that Nate is surreptitiously observing the scene unfold, is in disbelief that he’s being robbed. The perpetrators have taken jewelry and a name brand designer watch from Warren, who is so incredulous that he asks what else the robbers intend to steal. This is most likely a rhetorical question. Observing these unfortunate proceedings, Nate realizes that he may have to use his firearm to deliver his friend from harm. The tension crescendos as the robbers point their guns to Warren’s head. Warren senses the gravity of his situation. He cannot believe the events unfolding could happen in his own neighborhood. As he imagines himself in a fantastical escape, he catches a glimpse of his friend, Nate. Nate has seventeen cartridges to expend (sixteen residing in the pistol’s magazine, with a solitary round placed in the chamber and ready to be fired) on the group of robbers, and he uses many of them. Afterward, he generously shares the credit for neutralizing the situation with Warren, though it is clear that Nate did all of the difficult work. Putting congratulations aside, Nate quickly reminds himself that he has committed multiple homicides to save Warren before letting his friend know that there are females nearby if he wishes to fornicate with them. Warren recalls that it was the promise of copulation that coaxed him away from his previous activities, and is thankful that Nate knows a way to satisfy these urges. Nate quickly finds the women who earlier crashed their car on Nate’s account. He remarks to one that he is fond of her physical appeal. The woman, impressed by Nate’s singing ability, asks that he and Warren allow her and her friends to share transportation. Soon, both friends are driving with automobiles full of women to the East Side Motel, presumably to consummate their flirtation in an orgy. The third verse is more expository, with Warren and Nate explaining their G Funk musical style. Nate displays his bravado by claiming that individuals with equivalent knowledge could not even attempt to approach his level of lyrical mastery. There follows a brief discussion of the genre’s musicological features, with special care taken to point out that in said milieu the rhythm is not in fact the rhythm, as one might assume, but actually the bass. Similarly the bass serves a purpose closer to that which the treble would in more traditional musical forms. Nate goes on to note that if any third party smokes as he does, they would find themselves in a state of intoxication daily (from Nate’s other works, it can be inferred that the substance referenced is marijuana). Nate concludes his delineation of the night by issuing a vague threat to “busters,” suggesting that he and Warren will further “regulate” any potential incidents in the future (presumably by engaging their enemies with small arms fire)


----------



## Lulu (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 9, 2020)

g funk era classic


----------



## Ruse (Jan 9, 2020)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Anyone else keeping up with the stormzy/wiley beef?



Yeah
I liked this and Wiley’s second diss


----------



## Lurko (Jan 9, 2020)

I still can't get over the Drake Pusha shit.


----------



## God (Jan 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who and who?



You’ve never heard of stormzy bro?


----------



## God (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2020)

I've heard of him. But I'm not big on the UK scene.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Jan 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who and who?


One of The most popular grime artists and an old head of grime.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2020)

That last song goes retarded!

I cant wait for his new album.


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> That last song goes retarded!
> 
> I cant wait for his new album.



Hopefully he doesn’t go trap like his last one.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2020)

God said:


> Hopefully he doesn’t go trap like his last one.


Yeah last one was lackluster compare to his other albums but i still relatively enjoyed it. While i do like Denzel when he is on Goth shit. I still enjoy records like Ricky and Wish.

Anyhow, I am intrigued to see which direction he is taking his next project.


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Yeah last one was lackluster compare to his other albums but i still relatively enjoyed it. While i do like Denzel when he is on Goth shit. I still enjoy records like Ricky and Wish.
> 
> Anyhow, I am intrigued to see where his taking his next project.



I loved imperial but hate that clout cobain bullshit. Thankfully this latest playlist doesn’t sound too much like that, tho it is a lil on the trappy side.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2020)

God said:


> I loved imperial but hate that clout cobain bullshit. Thankfully this latest playlist doesn’t sound too much like that, tho it is a lil on the trappy side.


Yep, true.

The mixing on this one was intresting. My only compliants  is i wish i could hear their voices more and The freestyles where my least fav.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2020)

Tbh, I think Denzel need to make a Metal album.


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Yep, true.
> 
> The mixing on this one was intresting on this one. My only compliants  is i wish i could hear their voices more and The freestyles where my least fav.



Denzel would do soooo good on beast coast collabs


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2020)

God said:


> Denzel would do soooo good on beast coast collabs


Never heard of a Beast Coast album or track except for that one left hand track. Based on it i agree.

Btw, wtf how did i never hear the first track?? Was this on the new IDK album?


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Never heard of a Beast Coast album or track except for that one left hand track. Based on it i agree.
> 
> Btw, wtf how did i never hear the first track?? Was this on the new IDK album?



Gesy posted it in itt. I think it’s just a freestyle tho.

Beast coast only has one album and it sucks, I have no idea what they were doing or thinking


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh ok, Shit is fuego!!

Yeah i heard, thats why i never got to listening to it. xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2020)

Speaking of IDK. He's gonna be the next Cole..I promise you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of IDK. He's gonna be the next Cole..I promise you!


Not bad.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2020)

I miss chinx


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2020)

This is projected to be the number one song on billboard..Justin bieber isnt too happy about it .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2020)

Hate to see it

JB is literally telling his weirdos to repeat his song while they sleep smh


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 11, 2020)

Just give up man. Let it go.
Your new track sucks anyways.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 11, 2020)

Btw


----------



## mali (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2020)

EVERYBODY IS IN TROUBLE!


----------



## Lulu (Jan 13, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> EVERYBODY IS IN TROUBLE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2020)

Hopefully it’s more good kid and less damn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2020)

Heard it's gonna have rock influences


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 13, 2020)

I have fate he can execute it properly.

But still some part of me is scared a bit.

Knowing,

 Kid Cudi Speeding Bullet to Heaven,Logic SuperMarket, and that other Vic Mensa recent rock album record

Exists


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2020)

Kendrick is in a different tier than the last 2 you mentioned.  The fact that it took him 3 years to make this album tells me he was very careful with the sound he wanted to create.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah true, thats why i said i have faith in him.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 14, 2020)

unpopular opinion - DAMN is top tier album.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 14, 2020)

God said:


> Hopefully it’s more good kid and less damn


more section.80 less rock influence


----------



## Lulu (Jan 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Heard it's gonna have rock influences


if the performance with imagine dragons was any indication, i wont mind


----------



## Serene Grace (Jan 15, 2020)

critch so underrated


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2020)

Is this the Kendrick/Cole album?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't think so


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2020)

Recommend me a Tupac album to listen to.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Recommend me a Tupac album to listen to.



All eyez on me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2020)

It's always fun when a guy shadow drops an album


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh snap 

On the way to listen to it.

Based on the title, i see Shady seem still salty about the critics.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2020)

Lmao completely forgot about the whole Nick Cannon beef thing


----------



## Ruse (Jan 17, 2020)

Black Thought had the best verse on the album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2020)

Do I want to listen to Eminem this decade?


----------



## Ruse (Jan 17, 2020)

Depends if you’re not that huge on him then nah give it a miss, album is okay just too long and some these hooks/beats man smh 

Fucked up that no games sample


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2020)

I was a fan of Early Em.

The new one...not so much. I liked Kamikaze ..but only felt like hearing it 1 or 2 times..

I'll give it a shot for old time's sake


----------



## Lurko (Jan 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was a fan of Early Em.
> 
> The new one...not so muchml. I liked Kamikaze ..but only felt like hearing it 1 or 2 times..
> 
> I'll give it a shot for old time's sake


It has 20 songs. Have fun. It depends on the person if they will like it but he has a few really good songs.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 18, 2020)

From what i've listened to so far It's a step up from kamikaze at least.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 21, 2020)

i just want a cole/kungfu kenny album


----------



## Tri (Jan 21, 2020)

Literally just found this mix


----------



## God (Jan 22, 2020)

Em really out here doe


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

God said:


> Em really out here doe


Born a cynic and more demented than an orphanage with a morgue up in it
Next door to an abortion clinic
Newborn infants tortured and tormented
With their foreheads dented when they drop 'cause the floor's cemented

Thats cold... only Em can think up this


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## God (Jan 23, 2020)

Straight out of the mid 2000’s


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

God said:


> Straight out of the mid 2000’s


no lie.
i had to share the positive vibes of 2000 Mystikal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

Non stop bars upon bars upon bars.

Lupe is stupidly skillful and underrated. How can someone be this skillful? its illegal to be this dope.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

no interesting hip hop news today on my ends. what you got fellaz?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 23, 2020)

Nothing much on my side beside just from listening to Mac Millers new album. RIP and i think the album was a good send off.

Also watched the Weeknd new music video.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

Top Cat chat, let's begin another yarn
That's flying saucer cheese, or is it chicken parm'
_*But roosters don't fly like boosters don't buy
So what powers cowards to get them to the top
Just to fall asleep listening to Bach?*_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2020)

Heard the album was very sad. I need to be in a special mood to listen to something that heavy.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Nothing much on my side beside just from listening to Mac Millers new album. RIP and i think the album was a good send off.
> 
> Also watched the Weeknd new music video.


for some reason i dont want to watch that video but you recommended Jojo and i liked it... so imma watch


----------



## Lulu (Jan 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Nothing much on my side beside just from listening to Mac Millers new album. RIP and i think the album was a good send off.
> 
> Also watched the Weeknd new music video.


reminds me of my late teens when i had some wild nights out with friends in the city...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Heard the album was very sad. I need to be in a special mood to listen to something that heavy.


Yeah pretty much, somehow it seem also a bit surreal by some of his lyrics considering he just passed.

Kind of like some X songs.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 23, 2020)

Lulu said:


> reminds me of my late teens when i had some wild nights out with friends in the city...



I could imagine it probably brought nostalgic vibes for most people. So as to most of  his 70s disco thing he has been doing recently.


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2020)

I don’t give a shit about Mac Miller his music was always trash


----------



## Ashi (Jan 23, 2020)

Thrift shop was a bop in my high school man


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2020)

Ashi said:


>





Ashi said:


> Thrift shop was a bop in my high school man



Ewwww


----------



## God (Jan 23, 2020)

Wait thrift shop is *Macklemore *not *Mac miller*


----------



## Ashi (Jan 23, 2020)

God said:


> Wait thrift shop is *Macklemore *not *Mac miller*


lol xd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2020)

Y'all crazy. Mac could rap.  And was actually widely accepted in the genre..which most white rappers have a hard time doing (including Macklemore).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2020)

Macklemore released his first mixtapes 20 years ago.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 23, 2020)

Lmao i am weak. Haha


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 23, 2020)

Mac Miller recent stuff probably doesnt resonate with everyone in the Hip Hop community (mainly Rap)

Mainly cause he switched sound. He has been sort of going for Neo soul/ acoustic route with his recent projects.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 24, 2020)

I really ike that he follow up with his music video story even in his performance


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 24, 2020)

New Kevin Gates.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2020)

The only Mac Miller jam i know and i dig it... because of k.dooot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 24, 2020)

Lulu said:


> The only Mac Miller jam i know and i dig it... because of k.dooot


Bruh this is one of my fav from him. I
Remember listening to this in Middle School. Kendrick verse was fire!


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 24, 2020)

Never taught this will fit well with tbe Samurai Champloo op.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2020)

Still remember the first time I heard this heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Still remember the first time I heard this heat



that there is fuego


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 25, 2020)

Apparently Madlib just  droped a Collab tape with his brother Oh no.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 25, 2020)

This beat is fuego


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 27, 2020)

Who are yalls favorite MC?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2020)

When you finally hear the punchline of this entire song


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Who are yalls favorite MC?



1. Tupac
2. Eminem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 27, 2020)

I respect that.

Mine is MF Doom (although not really well reknowned)

Mos def

and Jay Z


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I respect that.
> 
> Mine is MF Doom (although not really well reknowned)
> 
> ...



Doom bores me, jay-z is annoying, mos def tho


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 27, 2020)

Doom is definetly an aquired taste. I think his past project on his diffrent Monikers are his best shit.

Jay Z kind of sold himself off by going goimg a bit mainstream so i get it, but i still fucks with his Black project and some other work he did.

My man! Mos Def is just too good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2020)

favorite mc is a hard subject but mine are:
Lupe Fiasco
Bizzle
Fabolous
Lloyd Bank$
Braille
Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2020)

Lulu said:


> favorite mc is a hard subject but mine are:
> Lupe Fiasco
> Bizzle
> Fabolous
> ...


Why didn't you say Kendrick?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Who are yalls favorite MC?


How many?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why didn't you say Kendrick?


brain fart... corrected


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2020)

i cant believe i forgot kung fu kenny...


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How many?


I guuess Top 5 or less of you want.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 28, 2020)

Damn forgot about Kendrick too lol.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I guuess Top 5 or less of you want.


Hmmm... That's hard but Eminem, Biggie, Tupac and Kendrick I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2020)

Kendrick
Earl Sweatshirt 
J.Cole
Pusha. T
MF. DOOM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2020)

Wu-Tang Clan is great too.


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2020)

God said:


> 1. Tupac
> 2. Eminem


why u lying? where Pump at?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> why u lying? where Pump at?


KING PUMP!! KING PUMP!!


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 28, 2020)

What the fuck yeah my previous list sucks.

Thank you guys for Reminding me some of these peeps.

My new Updated list 

Kendrick 
MF Doom
Pusha T
OutKast 
WuTang Clan


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> why u lying? where Pump at?


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2020)

GANDO said:


>


 

it's time to expose a niqqa


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> it's time to expose a niqqa



Lmaoooooooo good shit


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2020)

Damn you flame


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2020)

Say it ain't so !


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Say it ain't so !



It’s not what it looks like


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 28, 2020)

Relax guys, maybe he watched the Pump and Cole interview and pay close  attention when Cole said "This Kid is Smart"


----------



## Lurko (Jan 28, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Relax guys, maybe he watched the Pump and Cole interview and pay close  attention when Cole said "This Kid is Smart"


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 28, 2020)

Guy guess what?

Its J coles Birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2020)

God should listen to Cole rap about folding laundry to repent his sin!


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> God should listen to Cole rap about folding laundry to repent his sin!



I still can’t get over that embarrassment of a track 

I JUST WANNA FOLD CLOTHES FOR YA


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> it's time to expose a niqqa



WOW...




~Gesy~ said:


> God should listen to Cole rap about folding laundry to repent his sin!


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2020)

God said:


> I still can’t get over that embarrassment of a track
> 
> I JUST WANNA FOLD CLOTHES FOR YA


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



You liked it?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2020)

First Cole song i ever heard...


----------



## Lulu (Jan 29, 2020)

Who's verse was the hottest?


----------



## Lurko (Jan 29, 2020)

God said:


> You liked it?


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2020)

Dis niqqa @Flame really got me fucked up


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2020)

God said:


> Dis niqqa @Flame really got me fucked up


u still bumping to Yummy by Bieber?


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2020)

Flame said:


> u still bumping to Yummy by Bieber?



YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2020)

btw


It's amazing Roddy still doing numbers on his 8th like damn


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2020)

Can someone tell me what is so great about that album cuz all I heard was some generic mumbles


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2020)

God said:


> Can someone tell me what is so great about that album cuz all I heard was some generic mumbles


basically it went viral thanks to tik tok or something, then the whole "justin bieber & selena gomez vs roddy ricch" started trending when both jb and selena started begging for streams which got people mad. 

iirc jb literally told his fans how to cheat the system so he could get more streams while selena went and bought as much copies of her album as possible. 

that got people who don't even listen to roddy support him amap


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2020)

Flame said:


> basically it went viral thanks to tik tok or something, then the whole "justin bieber & selena gomez vs roddy ricch" started trending when both jb and selena started begging for streams which got people mad.
> 
> iirc jb literally told his fans how to cheat the system so he could get more streams while selena went and bought as much copies of her album as possible.
> 
> that got people who don't even listen to roddy support him amap



LOL so Bieber and Gomez got mad for no reason basically. Wow


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2020)

God said:


> LOL so Bieber and Gomez got mad for no reason basically. Wow


Selena did manage to get the #1 spot when her album dropped if i'm not mistaken, only now it's nowhere to be found


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah Selena only beat Roddy by like 2000 copies.


Copies she probably bought herself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2020)

Speaking of Biebs...Joe Budden has been going hard on him lately, calling him a Culture Vulture .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2020)

I agree with budz


----------



## Lulu (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2020)

All hail lyrical genius rap god NAV


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2020)

Who the fuck listens to Nav?


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2020)

When people say 


~Gesy~ said:


> Who the fuck listens to Nav?


I just say,

She snorted three lines like adidas


----------



## God (Feb 1, 2020)

All I know is I’m fuckin on a bitch eskeettit


----------



## Lurko (Feb 1, 2020)

My friend thinks Drake can out rap every rapper out there.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 1, 2020)

I can't reason with him either.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 5, 2020)

Behold, Nasty C


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> btw
> 
> 
> It's amazing Roddy still doing numbers on his 8th like damn


RIP Yummy


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2020)

Y'all seeing what I'm seeing.


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2020)

MO said:


> Y'all seeing what I'm seeing.


What are you seeing


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2020)

God said:


> What are you seeing


nicki and meek.


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2020)

MO said:


> nicki and meek.



ARE YOU SRS???????


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2020)

MO said:


> nicki and meek.


I saw it. And I was waiting for you to show up


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2020)

I wish nicki would ignore him. And meek really is a little bitch. I swear since hanging around jay he has been feeling himself way to much.


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2020)

Nicki's taste in men is ssooooo trash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2020)

MO said:


> I wish nicki would ignore him. And meek really is a little bitch. I swear since hanging around jay he has been feeling himself way to much.


After meek said that she tried to hide her brother's crimes of pedophilia, she fell all the way back and kinda threatened to kill him...


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2020)

nicki said her brother allegedly raped the child..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2020)

MO said:


> nicki said her brother allegedly raped the child..


Yeah I guess  his DNA was "allegedly" on that little girl's clothing . She paid for his legal fees and vouched for him in a letter...so yeah I believe him that she tried to hide and protect him.


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I guess  his DNA was "allegedly" on that little girl's clothing . She paid for his legal fees and vouched for him in a letter...so yeah I believe him that she tried to hide and protect him.


the letter was from 2016 before the DNA evidence on the girls clothing came out and stuff. I didn't believe at first that she paid for his lawyers fees but after today's tweet. It does seem like she did pay for his lawyers all through out.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 7, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 7, 2020)

Pussycat Dolls are back after 11 years of Haitus. Did they have a beef with the 2010s? Are they coming back with a bang this Decade? Find out now.


----------



## MO (Feb 7, 2020)

Yikes, I play tag and you it for life.


----------



## Tri (Feb 7, 2020)

Denzel is just too consistent


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 7, 2020)

Tri said:


> Denzel is just too consistent


Probably one of the best hype tool i have ever seen for an Album.

Denzel curry to be one of the Goats of this Decade.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Yikes


I liked this


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I liked this


I never said i didnt like it lul yikes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh. I know Nicki gets a lot of flack .


----------



## Lulu (Feb 7, 2020)

Tri said:


> Denzel is just too consistent


im a sucka for anime... just had to watch it once it went anime


----------



## Lulu (Feb 7, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Pussycat Dolls are back after 11 years of Haitus. Did they have a beef with the 2010s? Are they coming back with a bang this Decade? Find out now.


do i want to watch this? i need someone to peer pressure me into watching


----------



## Tri (Feb 7, 2020)

Lulu said:


> im a sucka for anime... just had to watch it once it went anime


The video is dope asf, some of the shit denzel says had me dying lmao


----------



## Lurko (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Feb 8, 2020)

Today its been 20 years since Ghostface dropped the first classic of the 00s that would pave the way for artists in the underground scene while staying true to his roots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 8, 2020)

these new rappers in some other shit that i cant fucc with.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 9, 2020)

Wtf even


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2020)

She's gonna spend an hour dissing Meek


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## God (Feb 10, 2020)

Flame said:


>



LMAOOOO


----------



## Lurko (Feb 10, 2020)

Flame said:


>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2020)

Flame said:


>


Damn. Nicki got EXTRA THICC since then


----------



## Toph (Feb 10, 2020)

People like Drake probably view the hood like whites view African safaris. As long as they are under close protection and safe from possible animal attacks, they love taking pictures and being in that environment for about 30 minutes


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 10, 2020)

Cringe* tho understandable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2020)

Easy to be comfortable when you have 300 lbs bodyguards around you


----------



## MO (Feb 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn. Nicki got EXTRA THICC since then


that ain't nicki.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 10, 2020)

Horo said:


> People like Drake probably view the hood like whites view African safaris. As long as they are under close protection and safe from possible animal attacks, they love taking pictures and being in that environment for about 30 minutes


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2020)

I swear Akademiks is all over Drake's dick like wtf


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> I swear Akademiks is all over Drake's dick like wtf


He gives him hope that weird dudes can flourish in Hip-Hop culture.


----------



## MO (Feb 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> I swear Akademiks is all over Drake's dick like wtf


he likes light skin men.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2020)

Drake is his favorite rapper and he seriously thinks he's the greatest to ever rap .

They also have a secret friendship and he brags about conversations he has had with drake behind the scenes.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is his favorite rapper and he seriously thinks he's the greatest to ever rap .
> 
> They also have a secret friendship and he brags about conversations he has had with drake behind the scenes.


That's cute, him looking up to Drake and being proud of their private talks.


----------



## Toph (Feb 13, 2020)

Came across this on Spotify and while I love Madlib I think this album sounds rushed... Only song I think is worthwhile checking out is Payday. The rest is honestly just BGM. It's not bad, just doesn't require or demand any attention


----------



## Lurko (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 13, 2020)

I like NF. Just found him on youtube.


----------



## Toph (Feb 13, 2020)

Atlanta's Ola Runt shares video for his new single "1500 Block"


----------



## Toph (Feb 13, 2020)

Another artist I came across on Spotify. XL Middleton does a lot of G-funk revival stuff, though it's a lot more synth-heavy than The Chronic. While his lyricism and flow are mediocre and absolutely nothing special, the production makes the album sorta rewarding to check out


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Feb 13, 2020)

Big Sean on Instagram now hyping Nas up to drop the album. They in the studio


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2020)

Quentin Miller speaks on the five year anniversary of Drake's "If You're Reading This It's Too Late" . Some consider that to be Drake's best album but he sees it as the album that ruined his career.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Valentines folks


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2020)

Lord Jamar is probably flipping Vlad's couch right now 


> *Big Daddy Kane spoke about the death of Kobe Bryant and how he believes Eminem is his equivalent in hip-hop.*
> 
> The tragic death of Kobe Bryant forced a lot of people to think about legacy in the intersecting worlds of sports and music, and in a new podcast appearance, Big Daddy Kane was prompted to name who he thinks is the closest thing to Kobe in hip-hop history. His answer makes a lot of sense.
> 
> ...




Link:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2020)

This shit is smoother than a baby's buttcheeks.


----------



## Luey (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Luey (Feb 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I like NF. Just found him on youtube.


found him years ago
He cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow, he was just starting to blow off.

RIP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2020)

Only 20 years old


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)

Fcking sad


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## God (Feb 19, 2020)

Don’t give out your address on the internet kids


----------



## Lulu (Feb 19, 2020)

That's messed up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2020)

The plan was to kill him from the beginning


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2020)

Clout chasing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2020)

The lack of Griselda in a thread titled "Intelligent Hip-Hop" is downright criminal.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2020)

I cant wait to see Fifty cent troll jamal


----------



## God (Feb 22, 2020)

Eminem is a fucking role model and lord jamar should stfu now


----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2020)

according to jamal, hip hop is music by black people for people... alone


----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2020)

Nonesense


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2020)

Jamar has been on this for what feels like a decade


----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2020)

is it safe to say he is a racist..?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2020)

Lulu said:


> according to jamal, hip hop is music by black people for people... alone


Im  not saying im on his side, but I think his point is that Black people should always be respected as the creators of hip hop .


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 22, 2020)

This is almost the Same kind of Energy Country Billboard charts where going with when they took lil Nas X from the chart.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 22, 2020)

fifty will so troll jamal. i await the trolling sessions


----------



## Toph (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Im  not saying im on his side, but I think his point is that Black people should always be respected as the creators of hip hop .


I'm white and I feel you. Rap is kinda just a 98 percent rapper thing but Em gets black people and Rap. He knows shit most of us didn't before he was a MC.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 22, 2020)

Em also showed so many old school rappers to me. Redman was huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Feb 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Thoughts on Royce's new album?


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Thoughts on Royce's new album?


I have yet to listen this, any good?


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Btw and Odd combination, but I heard Schoolboy Q and Gorillaz going to collaborate together on a song.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 23, 2020)

odd indeed.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Lulu said:


> odd indeed.


Here is the source where i found this about

They also tease partnering with Sampha the Great which  however sounds very doable


----------



## Lulu (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2020)

Not really odd if you listened to some gorillaz before


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Vault said:


> Not really odd if you listened to some gorillaz before


I am a big Fan of them. I dont know how to say it, but I find it Odd cause Schoolboy Q astetics is diffrent from theirs. He is the least Rapper I would see them choosing to collaborate with.

But who am i to judge, they made some fire before with Pusha and it totally match their vibe, suprisingly.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I have yet to listen this, any good?


It was good but in a chilled out way.


----------



## Flame (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah Gorillaz can match their style with other rappers, tho instead he should get Black Hippy back.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Not denying  its not Doable but I guess I just wasn't expecting them to team up.

Like said if they can make a good song with Pusha they can probably pull one with Schoolboy.
They are Versatile afterall.


----------



## Toph (Feb 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Thoughts on Royce's new album?



Off first listen I feel that this is arguably Royce's most cohesive album so far. Might even be his most lyrical overall as well from a full focused, full project aspect... It's less personal and a bit more directed at society and upliftment (Hero was a great closer). Although I do find some of the lyrics questionable and leads me to believe Royce is an anti-vaxxer ("My son got autism from syringes", "They immunize em and they somehow get autism", "I don't know who came up with the rumor that we need vaccines")

The production on here is pretty messy and lackluster off first listen... I'm sure Royce has a good ear for beats but he chooses to mix his drums rather loudly and awkwardly. Not that I'm complaining, I think it's a dope effort doing all the beats himself like this... My only complaint is that this album is filled with an unnecessary amount of skits and interludes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

one of my all time favorite albums

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Intresting,

I am going to do my H/w and listen to all Eminem past projects


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Intresting,
> 
> I am going to do my H/w and listen to all Eminem past projects



First two are classics..kinda goes downhill from there depending on your taste.

Oh and despite that being my favorite album, it does sound outdated a bit.


----------



## Toph (Feb 23, 2020)

Fun fact: Apparently Em was on ecstasy while recording SSLP... Quality shit though
​


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> First two are classics..kinda goes downhill from there depending on your taste.
> 
> Oh and despite that being my favorite album, it does sound outdated a bit.


Ahh i see. I probably won't have problem listening to it.

Since this is the Anniversary for it, I think it would be ideal for someone  to Remaster it to  celebrate its release date.


----------



## Toph (Feb 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> First two are classics..kinda goes downhill from there depending on your taste.
> 
> Oh and despite that being my favorite album, it does sound outdated a bit.



SSLP / MMLP / TES is an incredible 3-album streak to be fair... I think problem with Em is that while he's technically gifted, he lacks in content and aesthetics. His production has been incredibly hit or miss to me after TES without Dre's supervision...

Relapse is an underrated record though... Probably Em's best album since TES and the closest we've got to a sequel of SSLP... Zany cartoon violence is what he does best imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Horo said:


> Fun fact: Apparently Em was on ecstasy while recording SSLP... Quality shit though
> ​


Believable i think he has said later on that most of his early work was done on drugs. 

Not gonna lie tho but some of his best work was done in those days. I'd rather hear eminem speak on his angst than simply "watch me squeeze 100,000 words in one song. Smh


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Horo said:


> SSLP / MMLP / TES is an incredible 3-album streak to be fair... I think problem with Em is that while he's technically gifted, he lacks in content and aesthetics. His production has been incredibly hit or miss to me after TES without Dre's supervision...
> 
> Relapse is an underrated record though... Probably Em's best album since TES and the closest we've got to a sequel of SSLP... Zany cartoon violence is what he does best imo


Do you know which Album the Song Stan was in? Its one of my fav from him.


----------



## Toph (Feb 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Do you know which Album the Song Stan was in? Its one of my fav from him.



MMLP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

I've been meaning to go through Jay-Z's and Tupac's discographies but barely got around to it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh and 50 Cent's . People say his work is heavily underated as far as rap legends go.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

Lol same to all those you mentioned. I just remember listening some singles tho.

Except  to Jazy Z Blueprint and Black album which i heard back in the start of Middle School.

but I forgot a lot , so it kind of pointless.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

I like the new em album tbh.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

Horo said:


> Off first listen I feel that this is arguably Royce's most cohesive album so far. Might even be his most lyrical overall as well from a full focused, full project aspect... It's less personal and a bit more directed at society and upliftment (Hero was a great closer). Although I do find some of the lyrics questionable and leads me to believe Royce is an anti-vaxxer ("My son got autism from syringes", "They immunize em and they somehow get autism", "I don't know who came up with the rumor that we need vaccines")
> 
> The production on here is pretty messy and lackluster off first listen... I'm sure Royce has a good ear for beats but he chooses to mix his drums rather loudly and awkwardly. Not that I'm complaining, I think it's a dope effort doing all the beats himself like this... My only complaint is that this album is filled with an unnecessary amount of skits and interludes


Depends on what you like.


----------



## MO (Feb 23, 2020)

bringing this Banger back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Intresting,
> 
> I am going to do my H/w and listen to all Eminem past projects



Just listen to mmlp and tes, then decide if you wanna listen to his newer stuff. Sslp kinda sucks imho.


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've been meaning to go through Jay-Z's and Tupac's discographies but barely got around to it.



All you need to listen to from jay-z is blueprint and black album. Like Eminem, he has standout tracks on other projects but as far as cohesive albums go, this is your best bet.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

MO said:


> bringing this Banger back.


That's a banger. Dead honest.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 23, 2020)

I am sick fuck I like to quick fuck. (Scoop)

Just legendary, I love it


----------



## MO (Feb 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> I am sick fuck I want to quick fuck. (Scoop)


who else can come up with such legendary bar.


----------



## MO (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm a sick fuck, I like a quick fuck
I like my dick sucked, I'll buy you a sick truck
I'll buy you some new tits, I'll get you that nip-tuck


----------



## God (Feb 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2020)

That last verse


----------



## Lulu (Feb 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lulu (Feb 24, 2020)

Get rich or die trying.
Valentines day massacre.

Those are 50's best albums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Feb 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lulu (Feb 24, 2020)

Top 5 Fifty song...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Feb 24, 2020)

The interscope hip hop era tho


----------



## Ruse (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 24, 2020)

Horo said:


> Although I do find some of the lyrics questionable and leads me to believe Royce is an anti-vaxxer ("My son got autism from syringes", "They immunize em and they somehow get autism", "I don't know who came up with the rumor that we need vaccines")


this dude made Boom and now he on some mom from the suburbs shit. time to hang up the mic.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 27, 2020)

my best song on black panther OST

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 28, 2020)

Listen to this album from begining to end this year. Its now in my top albums of all time

RIP


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 28, 2020)

lil nas x got the game fucced up now


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 28, 2020)

LMAOOO i am weak


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

GANDO said:


> LMAOOO i am weak


He went full retard. Kinda copied a song.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Feb 28, 2020)

i like how snoop just laugh it off. they dont know no better


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2020)

Lulu said:


> i like how snoop just laugh it off. they dont know no better


They should though.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> They should though.


Ignorance is bliss.
Ignorance that Snoop is one of the top crips worldwide is bliss. 
do you know the back story behind this incident?


----------



## Lurko (Feb 29, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Ignorance is bliss.
> Ignorance that Snoop is one of the top crips worldwide is bliss.
> do you know the back story behind this incident?


No... Info?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2020)

Lulu said:


> do you know the back story behind this incident?


The backstory is simply woahvicky wanting to appear tough by threatening Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 29, 2020)

well thats a pretty silly origin story


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 29, 2020)

Eee ERR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)

Drake swagger jacking Em’s superman flow on that freestyle


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Drake swagger jacking Em’s superman flow on that freestyle


No...... you can fuck with Drake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2020)

More like paying homage

I do wonder if he asked Em if it was ok first tho


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)

I was just joking around lol when to say when is dope.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> More like paying homage
> 
> I do wonder if he asked Em if it was ok first tho


You know Drake didn't... Pusha T showed Drake's true colors.Ghostwriters but hey Lil Wayne free with ten mil only!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2020)

Seeing all the new stuff he's dropping i'm assuming there's an album on the way. Heard anything about that?


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> Seeing all the new stuff he's dropping i'm assuming there's an album on the way. Heard anything about that?



No I haven’t heard anything but he probably is since he didn’t put one out last year.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 1, 2020)

Thats actually a pretty good Drake Song.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 1, 2020)

the palace is not for kids...


----------



## MO (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 3, 2020)

Lulu said:


> the palace is not for kids...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

Nicki can't talk shit about anybody anymore. The target she has on her is too big. Both her husband and brother are sex offenders.

@MO come here and defend your queen!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

The comments....the barbs are in disarray and scrambling on defense!


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 4, 2020)

Ooof


----------



## Ruse (Mar 4, 2020)

Nicki has the worst stans in hip hop


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

How can you be so famous and yet so bad at choosing men?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

Ruse said:


> I was just joking around lol when to say when is dope.


I dunno...you did say Flo Rida was your favorite rapper...


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 4, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How can you be so famous and yet so bad at choosing men?


Trauma from her past regarding her father's abusive ways that she never confronted. 


~Gesy~ said:


> @MO come here and defend your queen!


I love Nicki but her man can go.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I dunno...you did say Flo Rida was your favorite rapper...



Flo Rida had some bops. When i was alone in the car and his song came blasting in..gotta admit . I didn't turn it off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

Drake is somewhere reading this story thinking..

"You should have let me hit..."


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Flo Rida had some bops. When i was alone in the car and his song came blasting in..gotta admit . I didn't turn it off.


I fuck with Flo rida's OG muscic.


----------



## mali (Mar 4, 2020)

heyiheardyouwereawildone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

Mali said:


> heyiheardyouwereawildone


Ouuuuuuu


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 4, 2020)

All tht matters is 

Shawty had them Apple Bottom Jeans


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

Drake and Nicki would be a powercouple.  But Nicki is a hoodrat at heart and Drake is to soft for her.


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Flo Rida had some bops. When i was alone in the car and his song came blasting in..gotta admit . I didn't turn it off.


A co-sign by Gesy....the last thing you want to justify your tastes.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

MO said:


> Drake and Nicki would be a powercouple.  But Nicki is a hoodrat at heart and Drake is to soft for her.


Too*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

MO said:


>



That feel when you could've been with one of the biggest musicians in the game but chose a broke sex offender instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> A co-sign by Gesy....the last thing you want to justify your tastes.


The club can't handle me right now!


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> That feel when you could've been with one of the biggest musicians in the game but chose a broke sex offender instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Mar 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I dunno...you did say Flo Rida was your favorite rapper...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> All tht matters is
> 
> Shawty had them Apple Bottom Jeans


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

not rap related but I miss michael..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

These people need better role models. Nicki isnt gonna break her back for yall


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> These people need better role models. Nicki isnt gonna break her back for yall



I’ll break her back for her


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

is there an R&B or pop  thread?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

MO said:


> is there an R&B or pop  thread?


Both actually.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

I'd kill in a R&B thread


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

link? trying to post some more michael.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

MO said:


> link? trying to post some more michael.


You can search if you want it now, if you wait on me you might be waiting a bit.


----------



## MO (Mar 4, 2020)

the search function suck ass


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

Still looking but I found the MJ Appreciation thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)

Here is the RnB thread 

Still looking for the Pop one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2020)

> me hiding from Jesus so i can listen to this album


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 6, 2020)

Gesy, are you exposing urself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2020)

Lil Uzi once said that everyone who listens to his music will go to hell. I waited years to make that joke. LET ME HAVE THIS!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 6, 2020)

Yikes

Lowkey curios now


Dont worryy






I will bring a Bible


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2020)

Number 1 trending topic and I hear it's pretty good.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 6, 2020)

Watch him get a postive rating from Fantano


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh he better...

Lil Pump had a good score once before.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh yeah, those where some good times


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2020)

damn i thought album was a hoax, didnt actually think he's gonna drop


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2020)

So i'm listening to it rn and Prices sounds like the 2nd part of Way Back by Travis. Dope stuff


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## God (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh sorry here’s the album


Fire. Features from Royce and crook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Mar 9, 2020)

Damn he slapped the shit out of her


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 9, 2020)

Almost surreal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 9, 2020)

@Lurker   and other Em fans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 9, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @Lurker   and other Em fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 9, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## MO (Mar 10, 2020)

So how was uzi album? Was it worth the wait?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2020)

I've honestly couldn't listen through it. Im reminded that I've never been much of an Uzi guy.


----------



## MO (Mar 10, 2020)

Never listened to uzi either but I might try.


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2020)

MO said:


> So how was uzi album? Was it worth the wait?


Honestly only 4 or 5 songs are decent, rest are meh. Not like I waited for it but no i'd say it wasn't worth it imo. Overhyped.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Im reminded that I've never been much of an Uzi guy.


Gesy was never a banger, only a sanger


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 10, 2020)

Not going to lie Homecoming slaps


----------



## MO (Mar 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @Lurker   and other Em fans.


all em songs sound the same to me honestly.


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Not going to lie Homecoming slaps


Homecoming, Baby Pluto, Price & P2 are the only ones I liked


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> Homecoming, Baby Pluto, Price & P2 are the only ones I liked


Couldn't finish the whole Album lol,  but Homecoming stuck out to me during few min I listen to it.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 10, 2020)

Oh Baby Pluto too


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Couldn't finish the whole Album lol,  but Homecoming stuck out to me during few min I listen to it.


I know beat is dope. Just listen while browsing NF if you really care about the album


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> I know beat is dope. Just listen while browsing NF if you really care about the album


No..








I don't have my Bible with me rn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> Homecoming, Baby Pluto, Price & P2 are the only ones I liked


Homecoming slaps. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2020)

Itt lil uzi fans


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 10, 2020)

hard pass on uzi. that bad and boujee verse enough for me to skip this mans whole career.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

This is gold.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> hard pass on uzi. that bad and boujee verse enough for me to skip this mans whole career.


Only members who have names starting with L or G have found this funny


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Only members who have names starting with L or G have found this funny


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This is gold.



IKR


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)

God said:


> IKR


Fucking 2020.


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fucking 2020.



I checked out that lil uzi vert album, hit two tracks and noped the fuck out.


----------



## Mirage (Mar 11, 2020)

Any of you guys like Wu-Tang? You guys should check out The Opioid Era, they're pretty much like the modern day Wu-Tang. Very underground.

Here's a track featuring Benny:


----------



## MO (Mar 11, 2020)

not rap but y'all need to get on this BOP.


----------



## MO (Mar 11, 2020)

throwback!


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2020)

Mirage said:


> Any of you guys like Wu-Tang? You guys should check out The Opioid Era, they're pretty much like the modern day Wu-Tang. Very underground.
> 
> Here's a track featuring Benny:



Dope


----------



## Lulu (Mar 11, 2020)

MO said:


> not rap but y'all need to get on this BOP.


some soul and rnb is good always


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2020)

"When I met you I admit my first thoughts was to trick
You look so good huh I suck on your daddy's dick"

- Notorious BIG


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## God (Mar 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> "When I met you I admit my first thoughts was to trick
> You look so good huh I suck on your daddy's dick"
> 
> - Notorious BIG



Tbf I dislike BIG cuz all he rapped about was partying and mindless crime. Tupac tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2020)

Woooow

JAY Electronica finally dropped and it's quiet in here?!..what's going on!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)

God said:


> Tbf I dislike BIG cuz all he rapped about was partying and mindless crime. Tupac tho


Party and Bullshit!!


----------



## Muah (Mar 13, 2020)

God said:


> Tbf I dislike BIG cuz all he rapped about was partying and mindless crime. Tupac tho


You gotta like big because of the perfect mix of talent he had. As far as the mindless shit he talked about it was his experience don't blame him but the card he was dealt as a young black kid in NY. There's alot of rappers I wish would be a lil more profound in their rhymes. Ludacris always had phenomenal lyrics but when he tried to go full woke for some reason it was the end of his career. It's the system man not everybody can get away with having a message especially back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2020)

Big was a really smart guy. if you watched any of his interviews you'd take notice to it.

I can't really judge his work given the fact that he was only able to drop two albums .


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 13, 2020)

jay electronica actually released an album. we in the end times.


~Gesy~ said:


> Woooow
> 
> JAY Electronica finally dropped and it's quiet in here?!..what's going on!


way more significant than Uzi vert. Uzi was probably in elementary school when folks started waiting on Jay elect


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> jay electronica actually released an album. we in the end times.
> 
> way more significant than Uzi vert. Uzi was probably in elementary school when folks started waiting on Jay elect


Yup. I was in high school I think. Finally get to hear it as a grown ass man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2020)

It's funny because Jay Electronica got mad because people didn't believe he would actually drop it.


----------



## Mirage (Mar 13, 2020)

This dude's my favorite MC right now. Super underground but he's hella nice. He's lowkey the new wave that needs to arise within hip-hop.


----------



## Muah (Mar 13, 2020)

Mirage said:


> This dude's my favorite MC right now. Super underground but he's hella nice. He's lowkey the new wave that needs to arise within hip-hop.


Oh god that's refreshing.


----------



## Mirage (Mar 13, 2020)

Muah said:


> Oh god that's refreshing.


His name is CJay and he's released 2 albums so far. Check him out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2020)

Logic hasn't dropped music ever since Joe Budden called his shit trash.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2020)

Mirage said:


> This dude's my favorite MC right now. Super underground but he's hella nice. He's lowkey the new wave that needs to arise within hip-hop.



Straight heat


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Logic hasn't dropped music ever since Joe Budden called his shit trash.



Logic is awful lmao imo anyways


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2020)

Logic is actually a regulator's favorite rapper in here.

Not gonna name names unless he tries to roast someone in here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2020)

Jay Electronica and Jay Z this whole album:


I just wish it was mixed a little better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2020)

"You say my name like Candyman I'll pop out of your closet and withdraw me a deposit
I'm loyal to Elijah just like Eric was to Godric"

Punchline bars will never get old for me


----------



## God (Mar 14, 2020)

Woo!


----------



## God (Mar 14, 2020)

Jay electronica can do no wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> JAY Electronica finally dropped and it's quiet in here?!..what's going on!


who?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2020)

MO said:


> who?


Fight me


----------



## Mirage (Mar 15, 2020)

Watchu guys think about this track?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2020)

I think thoughts


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Mar 16, 2020)

fif took his shot, and the game was never the same again for Vivica Fox.

I mean, look at her facial expression. that look says she was imagining all sorts of naughty things


----------



## Lulu (Mar 16, 2020)

yoooooo... throwback


----------



## Lulu (Mar 16, 2020)

MO said:


> who?


Jay Electronica


----------



## Lulu (Mar 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fight me


i did not know this... getting it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 17, 2020)

Refreshing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2020)

Jay Elect and Joe are beefing


----------



## MO (Mar 17, 2020)

Get his ass Jay.

You know what let me give your album a listen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 17, 2020)

Edit: just check the time span
Yikes DAMN Fantano


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## MO (Mar 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 20, 2020)

The Weeknd's After Hours Album is out now.

No ft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2020)

If he's still in his Pop bag he can keep it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 20, 2020)

From the 3 singles he dropped looks like it will be a mix of his Pop shit and Old Shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2020)

. 

I still can't fuck with British rappers but this isn't too bad.


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2020)

GANDO said:


> The Weeknd's After Hours Album is out now.
> 
> No ft


Nice, will check. Anything worth listening to first?



Mider T said:


> .
> 
> I still can't fuck with British rappers but this isn't too bad.


Doesn't work


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2020)

New Run the Jewels on the way


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> Nice, will check. Anything worth listening to first?


Still have to listen to it. I will say check out the 3 singles After Hours, Heartless, and Blinding Lights if you havent heard any of them.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> New Run the Jewels on the way


LETS GOOO


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 22, 2020)

That's about fucking time.

While we're on the subject of Killer Mike and EL-P: what the fuck happened to the EL-P produced albums/EPs I Pledge Allegiance to the Grind IV and R.A.P. Music II, as well as Elegant Elephant? Didn't Killer Mike talk about these project in like. 2013-14?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2020)

I didn't like the last one very much. The original is a rap classic imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> That's about fucking time.
> 
> While we're on the subject of Killer Mike and EL-P: what the fuck happened to the EL-P produced albums/EPs I Pledge Allegiance to the Grind IV and R.A.P. Music II, as well as Elegant Elephant? Didn't Killer Mike talk about these project in like. 2013-14?


Guess they were scrapped


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 22, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> That's about fucking time.
> 
> While we're on the subject of Killer Mike and EL-P: what the fuck happened to the EL-P produced albums/EPs I Pledge Allegiance to the Grind IV and R.A.P. Music II, as well as Elegant Elephant? Didn't Killer Mike talk about these project in like. 2013-14?



I hve no clue lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't like the last one very much. The original is a rap classic imo.



The second one is the best imo

My ranking:
The RDJ2, RJDJ1, RDJ3


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 22, 2020)

Run the Jewels 1 > 2 > 3

But I consider all of them fantastic. But the first is a proper modern classic and among the best hip hop albums of the last 20 years IMO.


Shame  if he scrapped them. The world needs more Killer Mike and EL-P solo stuff as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2020)

GANDO said:


> The second one is the best imo
> 
> My ranking:
> The RJD2, RJD1, RJD3


Yeah you right. I only heard the last 2 .


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2020)

Run the Jewels is boring.  I tried 3 times and was bored out of my mind.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> Nice, will check. Anything worth listening to first?
> 
> 
> Doesn't work


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2020)

Miss this type of drake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh yeah Stormzy is pretty decent. The only British rapper I listen to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 23, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> Run the Jewels 1 > 2 > 3
> 
> But I consider all of them fantastic. But the first is a proper modern classic and among the best hip hop albums of the last 20 years IMO.
> 
> ...


Yeh the RDJ Trilogy is Great overall regardless of preference tbh.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 23, 2020)

Lol Btw I said I was going to listen to the new Weeknd but out of nowhere I am listening to Childish Gambino new project. So far very  experimental from his previous work.

12:38 is a hit so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Lol Btw I said I was going to listen to the new Weeknd but out of nowhere I am listening to Childish Gambino new project. So far very  experimental from his previous work.
> 
> 12:38 is a hit so far


Donald dropped a new project?


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> Donald dropped a new project?


Yurp!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2020)

Been meaning to listen to it. Heard it's pretty good.

I also heard it might be his last project


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

Can't believe it's been out for couple of days already and I haven't heard anything about it smh



~Gesy~ said:


> I also heard it might be his last project


Seriously?


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> Can't believe it's been out for couple of days already and I haven't heard anything about it smh



He posted it  first in his new official website/Platform, thats why it was lowkey.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Been meaning to listen to it. Heard it's pretty good.
> 
> I also heard it might be his last project


Wow, how come?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2020)

“I stand by that," Donald told the press, while showing off his new Grammy award. "I’m really appreciative of this. I’m making another project right now, but I like endings, I think they’re important to progress."
 “I think if a lot of things had death clauses in them, we wouldn’t have a lot of problems in the world, to be honest. I think ending are good because they force things to get better.”

Tl;dr he's very artsy and doesn't want to lower the value of his work by dropping 20 or so projects.

People tend to eventually change their minds tho


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2020)

Year 3 of no Kendrick Lamar album. I gave JID a try and pretended it was him.


----------



## MO (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 25, 2020)

That's awesome. Both deliveries are as good as you'd expect them to be, and the beat sounds like something EL-P would've made a few years before he started working with Killer Mike. Neat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcana (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Arcana said:


>


MURSIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2020)

Listening to the Story of Adidon thinking "I can't believe Drake and his fans said this was trash"...one of the best diss tracks I've ever heard.

Mans said:

"You mention wedding rings like it's a bad thing..
You father walked away at 5..hell of a dad thing
Marriage is something that Sandy never had drake
How you a winner but she keep coming in last place?!"

HE CAME AT YOUR LONELY ASS MOMMA DRAKE!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Listening to the Story of Adidon thinking "I can't believe Drake and his fans said this was trash"...one of the best diss tracks I've ever heard.
> 
> Mans said:
> 
> ...


Yep. Drake fans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2020)

"This is for the little kids in africa whose stomach touching their back and the kids in china eating bats for a snack"

Kodak is a better rapper than I gave him credit for


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> "This is for the little kids in africa whose stomach touching their back and the kids in china eating bats for a snack"
> 
> Kodak is a better rapper than I gave him credit for


@God


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @God



No


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2020)

God said:


> No


But he can rap.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 28, 2020)

pass. my guy dont even look like he gone thru puberty all the way.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 28, 2020)

a lot going on hip hop this week, sheeeez

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 28, 2020)

Ignore the last one, put it there as an ornament.

Come on Travis you can do better


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2020)

Nav career needs to be over immediately


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 28, 2020)

I think Travis need to chill a bit. Recollect himself and expand on his sound.

Warranted, especially how a lot kats  are biting off his sound.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2020)

He'll do features for a while but I don't think we're getting a project from him anytime soon.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeh if thats the case I am fine with it, if its for the better good of delivering a quality project with refreshing ideas. As for features i have no problem with it, as long as it not excessive, which is getting close to reaching that point.

 I just dont want his flavor to be loss by doing too much.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2020)

Jeezy just dropped Twenty/20 Pyrex Vision, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2020)

Vespucci said:


> trash.


Why?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 30, 2020)

drake better hit up maury.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> drake better hit up maury.


Nah he's half white having a child with a white woman..

Somebody said that his son isn't allowed to say nygga and it cracked me up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

He birthed his mother. That's crazy.​


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah he's half white having a child with a white woman..


true forgot homegirl was white. as a biracial brotha should have thought about that. people be mistaking that im white not really accnowledging my 1/16th blaccness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## MO (Mar 30, 2020)

Idk what I was expecting but it was not that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2020)

Drake's kid looks like him in the face (especially when he was a kid), I'm just wondering where the blue eyes came from.

Man that second picture of his parents though...he definitely got that smile from his mom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

This is gonna sound mean. But lucky for the baby that it took after his father's side.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

@UtahCrip , you know this nig?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> @UtahCrip , you know this nig?


That's racist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

They just remind me of eachother.  He might be '1/16th blacc" as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is gonna sound mean. But lucky for the baby that it took after his father's side.


You think the baby mama is ugly?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't like her nose and chin. She's cute though. I've seen some wolf looking baby mommas in my day and I wouldn't go that far in describing her.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't like her nose and chin. She's cute though. I've seen some wolf looking baby mommas in my day and I wouldn't go that far in describing her.


Her nose and chin reminds me of all those Italians you have in Philly.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> They just remind me of eachother.  He might be '1/16th blacc" as well.


the juries out. homeboy got no swag. going to need to see that ancestry.com before i can cosign.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2020)

Genetics is awesome. I mean...man..what are the chances?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyway..back to music. Street talk is best served soulful.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Genetics is awesome. I mean...man..what are the chances?


The baby on the left looks like it had a stroke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## God (Apr 1, 2020)

(It is an April fools joke)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

y'all need to get into this R&B Bop..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2020)

God said:


> (It is an April fools joke)





> Despite the fact that this is going down on a day known for pranks, and that other outlets have , this is most certainly not a joke. We’ve looked at court documents and talked to 6ix9ine’s attorney Lance Lazzaro directly. Also, this whole process began back on March 22. It just happens to be coming to the end of the line now.


----------



## God (Apr 2, 2020)

The production here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2020)

This is gonna be very interesting.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is gonna be very interesting.


I need Snoop to drop a diss track on him.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 2, 2020)

tekashi out of prison. if you in new york watch your moves. this rainbow haired mothafucca might be round the corner taking notes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> tekashi out of prison. if you in new york watch your moves. this rainbow haired mothafucca might be round the corner taking notes.


I wonder how he plans to move around and do club appearances and concerts. A lot dangerous people lost a family member because of him.

And a random gangster might want to kill him on mere principle.  I think he was honestly safer in prison.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2020)

Drake's new song sucks. But somebody is gonna dance to it on tiktok and have it do like a billion streams.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wonder how he plans to move around and do club appearances and concerts. A lot dangerous people lost a family member because of him.
> 
> And a random gangster might want to kill him on mere principle.  I think he was honestly safer in prison.


he probably going to go to areas that lacc serious gangstas. if you see him out touring in idaho you'll know whats up.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake's new song sucks. But somebody is gonna dance to it on tiktok and have it do like a billion streams.


Only good thing is there will be more Big booty females dancing to this on IG.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker here dropping this BANGERhttps://youtu.be/xWggTb45brM


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2020)

I dunno even know what to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I dunno even know what to say.


Drake.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 3, 2020)

RIP, damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2020)

Only song I've listened thoroughly to from Joyner was "I Am Not a Racist". His personality always been too unlikable to for me to delve deeper.

But word on the street is that he's been washed for a while now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> RIP, damn


"If not liking Joyner Lucus makes me gay..call me gay."


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 4, 2020)

Some of the remixes of  tracks he did back then where bangas,

but eventually his gimmick got old, started to feel preachy and i feel like nowdays he just hop on beat to flex with his super fast flow basicaly like Fantano said.

One of my favs of his remix


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

That rapid-fire flow is getting played out. Em is about the only one who can get away with it.

Joyner and Tory's SUGE Remix tho


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> That rapid-fire flow is getting played out. Em is about the only one who can get away with it.
> 
> Joyner and Tory's SUGE Remix tho


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


>


I know. Girl is having a fucking seizure and Pump with dem bars.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Mgk has been doing his rock thing... Em made him a rockstar. Feel like that's where Mgk should go.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I know. Girl is having a fucking seizure and Pump with dem bars.



His reaction to pump is the opposite of what @Flame's cheerleading ass does whenever he comes on


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> His reaction to pump is the opposite of what @Flame's cheerleading ass does whenever he comes on


Flame about to do that Drake dance to that song.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Flame about to do that Drake dance to that song.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

@Flame


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Flame about to do that Drake dance to that song.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> @Flame


Drake's house is a fucking mall.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Drake's house is a fucking mall.



That's his house????

Gat damn


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Didn't like the first half. Sounds a little like Kendrick.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Didn't like the first half. Sounds a little like Kendrick.



He does, yes. Here’s another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Never heard his


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> He does, yes. Here’s another


Not bad.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> Never heard his


Redman and Em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redman and Em



Crazy


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> Crazy


And people say Em is scared to go on a track with Nas. Redman>Nas lowkey imo.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> And people say Em is scared to go on a track with Nas. Redman>Nas lowkey imo.



I wouldn’t go that far but I would kill for an em/nas collaboration


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> I wouldn’t go that far but I would kill for an em/nas collaboration


Lyrical level I give it to Redman. Nas is more of a poet like Pac.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel like Nas and Em don't like eachother for some reason.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I feel like Nas and Em don't like eachother for some reason.



Eminem has big upped nas in the past


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> Eminem has big upped nas in the past


Yeah but it's not like he's ever dissed him.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Yeah but it's not like he's ever dissed him.



 we’ll get that collab eventually


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

God said:


> we’ll get that collab eventually


Nas better bring it. Em is a fucking try hard right now.


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nas better bring it. Em is a fucking try hard right now.


Niqqa is unstoppable


----------



## Flame (Apr 5, 2020)

Y'all talking shit when I'm not around I see

Put some respek on my name. I got dirt on both of yall @God @Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

So I finally gave it a listen. wtf was that? ain't he like 38?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> So I finally gave it a listen. wtf was that? ain't he like 38?


You know you god damn dance to it.Kappa


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You know you god damn dance to it.Kappa


i ain't 38


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> i ain't 38


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Ok


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2020)

Drake leaks are better than his singles


----------



## God (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 10, 2020)

@God  Ive got a confession.......
















 lil Pump is actually pretty good.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @God  Ive got a confession.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breh


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @God  Ive got a confession.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The truth the media be tryinna hide


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> The truth the media be tryinna hide


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)

Flame be killing it.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)

Gaydinohttps://twitter.com/i/status/1249011171736408071s


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2020)

RZA and DJ Premier having a DJ off and even tho RZA got the shit ass setup this has been fucking fire


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2020)

it's on Instagram

just go to RZA or DJ Premiers IG page for the IG Live link


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2020)

Parallax said:


> it's on Instagram
> 
> just go to RZA or DJ Premiers IG page for the IG Live link


Don't have IG.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 11, 2020)

stream that shit on youtube. i aint got ig. dont want the opps to be seeing how i move.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2020)

Good battle.RZA came in as the underdog  but I felt he won this. Premier had to depend on Nas,Biggie and Jay (arguably the 3 greatest rappers of all time) to come close.

 And you guys missed out on a lot of hiphop shit that's been going on IG ever since rappers has been left with nothing else to do but to interact with fans.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2020)

Premier isn't a rapper so it wouldn't make sense for him not to use his Jay or Biggie material since it's some of his best work

well not the Jay Z stuff

but you get the idea


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2020)

you also don't need to make anI G account i dont think

IG has a desktop version, that's pretty janky, but you can just google "X Rapper instagram" and go to their page that way and see their IG stories if they have any


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2020)

Utahcrip is probably posting from a stolen phone while serving a jail sentence, so he's excused.  But I find it a little surprising when a young person doesn't have an IG account.


----------



## MO (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2020)

Sunday vibes


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2020)

Parallax said:


> you also don't need to make anI G account i dont think
> 
> IG has a desktop version, that's pretty janky, but you can just google "X Rapper instagram" and go to their page that way and see their IG stories if they have any


I don't have a desktop.


~Gesy~ said:


> Utahcrip is probably posting from a stolen phone while serving a jail sentence, so he's excused.  But I find it a little surprising when a young person doesn't have an IG account.


IMO it doesn't make sense to have one unless you're a famous person/many people care about what you do in your life.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I don't have a desktop.
> 
> IMO it doesn't make sense to have one unless you're a famous person/many people care about what you do in your life.



u aint got a computer?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2020)

Parallax said:


> u aint got a computer?!?!?!?!


I've got a laptop not a desktop, but its mainly for work.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2020)

laptop or tablet also work


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2020)

Parallax said:


> laptop or tablet also work


Don't use social media with the laptop.  With the phone or tablet if you go to more than 3 pages on IG without an account it tells you "make an account to view more content " so you have to exit out and go back in.  Gets annoying after more than 5 times.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 12, 2020)

i rocked this mixtape a lot back in tha day


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2020)

9 years already?!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2020)

I just got into J. Cole and my God does this dude hit me right in the feels.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Apr 13, 2020)

this album is too dope... in fact imma listen to it right now


----------



## Lulu (Apr 13, 2020)

fvck your ethnicity my fav jam off it


----------



## Lulu (Apr 13, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I just got into J. Cole and my God does this dude hit me right in the feels.


i got this pal who keeps saying j.cole is a religion.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 13, 2020)

Peeps sleepin
Dem Vocals tho


----------



## Lulu (Apr 13, 2020)

who is that guy? @GANDO


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> who is that guy? @GANDO


His is a viral dude that blew up after making a Country & Trap song

Following lil Nas X wave


----------



## Lulu (Apr 13, 2020)

Just found out he is still unknown, wears ski masks to interviews. I like his vocals.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 13, 2020)

Yeh he dropped just two songs as of now afterall so it make sense he isnt well known. Very intrested where he is going with his Career. He got a great voice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't remember an album where I was a fan of each featured act.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 14, 2020)

Lulu said:


> i got this pal who keeps saying j.cole is a religion.


I can dig it. I was just telling a friend about how J. Cole reminds me of Nas, and low and behold he actually has a song dedicated to Nas in Nas' style.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I can dig it. I was just telling a friend about how J Cole reminds me of Nas, and low and behold he actually has a song dedicated to Nas in Nas' style.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 14, 2020)

New Kid Cudi!! Yoooooo!

Edit: seems like a opening to something big


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2020)

WTF, why is this not on Spotify?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> WTF, why is this not on Spotify?!


It is tho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It is tho.


The original song is yes, but the version with Nas as a feature is not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2020)

Magnum Miracles said:


> The original song is yes, but the version with Nas as a feature is not.


Oh. Cause that's not an official release

The youtuber just meshed "let Nas down" and "Made Nas Proud" into one song.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Made Nas Proud"


Which is not on Spotify.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2020)

Amazing song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## mali (Apr 18, 2020)

real covid hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 18, 2020)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter!



Cool song too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2020)

That kid cudi song should've been deleted lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 24, 2020)

Allright track, tho I appreate seing Cudi doing the Travis Flow. Find it dope that his influencer is paying homeage.


----------



## MO (Apr 24, 2020)

his best song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 24, 2020)

The East coast and West coast rap beef was so dumb.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 24, 2020)

Great track! hve yet to check the Album


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 24, 2020)

*does the blockboy dance

Classicccc


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

Make sense.  His brand extends far past the music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Make sense.  His brand extends far past the music.


He was just crying about being broke a few years ago!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

I thought Diddy had a higher net worth than Jay though?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)

How the hell did he text Forbes?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How the hell did he text Forbes?


By being a billionaire


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 24, 2020)

ima need to see the receipts. are they counting his girls money too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> ima need to see the receipts. are they counting his girls money too?


Nah she's lower on the list. His sister in law is the world youngest billionaire tho.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 24, 2020)

2nd track snippet sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 25, 2020)

lol i remember when kanye was crying about being 50 million in debt. wasnt that long ago either.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> lol i remember when kanye was crying about being 50 million in debt. wasnt that long ago either.


Just give him 50 million or he's gonna quit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2020)

"But you ain't the same, this ain't KumbaYe
But you got hurt because you did cool by 'Ye
You gave him twenty million without blinkin'
He gave you twenty minutes on stage, fuck was he thinkin'?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2020)

New Earl Sweatshirt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only Earl can make me look up words like "efficacy" and "effervescence"  when listening to him. Such an underrated wordsmith he is
> 
> Edit: Oh and he also snuck "Effigy " . This ^ (use bro) opened a dictionary to write this!


Aster Rock?  MF Doom? Canibus? Eminem?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Aster Rock?  MF Doom? Canibus? Eminem?


Doom is another one..some say Earl is a branch on his tree. I think Earl does it more effortless tho. And by that I mean he isn't try to rain words on you just for the sake of it . Earl does it more to create hidden messages .

Eminem is more about syllables and squeezing long sentences together. His wording tend to be very simple.

I never listened to much Canibus and Astor Rock.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 27, 2020)

jay-z need to stop fuccing with the illuminati


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> jay-z need to stop fuccing with the illuminati


That's how he got all that money..


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 30, 2020)

Guess whos birthday is  today?
@Flame

HB


----------



## Medjaynegus (Apr 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only Earl can make me look up words like "efficacy" and "effervescence"  when listening to him. Such an underrated wordsmith he is
> 
> Edit: Oh and he also snuck "Effigy " . This ^ (use bro) opened a dictionary to write this!


You've never heard these words


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2020)

Medjaynegus said:


> You've never heard these words


Nope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)

LES GO


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2020)

here da spotify


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)

First song was wack


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)

Drake on the second song is like "I took your girl and fucked her out of revenge...BUT YOU BROUGHT THIS ON YOURSELF FOR BEING FAKE TO ME"

GTFO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)

Track number 6. Drake is stalking some girl's social media and found out she's going to beaches without him so he's like..."why didn't I lock this bitch up somewhere remote like rapunzel when I had the chance..."

This is my generation's heartthrob? He's controlling as fuck!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)

UK drake makes a reappearance on track 13 & 14



Mans is so blem!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)

Drake didn't really talk about much outside of petty shit and viewing women as tools for him to enjoy for the moment..and boy will they forever regret the day he feels they've outlasted their usefulness!

I'd give this album a B. Better than some of his recent works.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2020)




----------



## neoacacia (May 1, 2020)

Did 645ar have carti on the ropes . Wtf is up with his baby voice on pain 1993


----------



## UtahCrip (May 1, 2020)

boosie speaking truth. slobs mad pussy if they dont handle tekashi. disband the entire gang if they let it slide.


----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2020)

Stan's brother did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b4316 (May 4, 2020)

Love Old school rap..


----------



## UtahCrip (May 6, 2020)

whats the opposite of spitting? cause these guys definitely aint doing that.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> whats the opposite of spitting? cause these guys definitely aint doing that.


But all the kids listen to them now.


----------



## MO (May 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> "But you ain't the same, this ain't KumbaYe
> But you got hurt because you did cool by 'Ye
> You gave him twenty million without blinkin'
> He gave you twenty minutes on stage, fuck was he thinkin'?"


Who said this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2020)

MO said:


> Who said this?


Jay-Z.  He gave Kanye money to get back on his feet back when he was crying about being broke.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2020)

>bacl


----------



## Lurko (May 8, 2020)




----------



## ~VK~ (May 9, 2020)

tekashi 6ix9ine is all the proof i need that god doesn't exist and the universe is cold and indifferent.


----------



## God (May 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> tekashi 6ix9ine is all the proof i need that god doesn't exist and the universe is cold and indifferent.



cough


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> tekashi 6ix9ine is all the proof i need that god doesn't exist and the universe is cold and indifferent.


it just means the majority of people don't actually care about shit like "street ethics" in their music in hip hop as much as old heads and a lot of common perception would be.  Fact is we old, this is the new kids time and that's just how a lot of people are now gonna see it as some betrayal of the old ways but this is just how art and the times evolve from generation to generation and it is what it is

I don't hate the idea of "realness" not mattering as much as it used to in hip hop, it's not something most music genres have to really deal with after decades of output.  It's like how Blues or Punk emerged as a generally disenfranchised peoples art made by poor people or drug addicts etc during a specific time and experience and now that shit doesn't really matter in the advancement in the genre (if there is any) anymore


----------



## ~VK~ (May 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> it just means the majority of people don't actually care about shit like "street ethics" in their music in hip hop as much as old heads and a lot of common perception would be.  Fact is we old, this is the new kids time and that's just how a lot of people are now gonna see it as some betrayal of the old ways but this is just how art and the times evolve from generation to generation and it is what it is
> 
> I don't hate the idea of "realness" not mattering as much as it used to in hip hop, it's not something most music genres have to really deal with after decades of output.  It's like how Blues or Punk emerged as a generally disenfranchised peoples art made by poor people or drug addicts etc during a specific time and experience and now that shit doesn't really matter in the advancement in the genre (if there is any) anymore


the man is a pedofile who should be a registered sex offender who cares he's a snitch. i can't believe nobody remembers that whole thing with the 13 yo. yet he keeps getting away with it all smh.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> the man is a pedofile who should be a registered sex offender who cares he's a snitch. i can't believe nobody remembers that whole thing with the 13 yo. yet he keeps getting away with it all smh.



i mean its not like music doesn't have a long and multi genre history of enabling pedophiles and outright horrible people...


----------



## Potato Salad (May 9, 2020)

As much as entertaining 6ix9ine
Is, i must admit that fcking wild what he said in his new Song considering his situation. He doesnt give a darn lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> the man is a pedofile who should be a registered sex offender who cares he's a snitch. i can't believe nobody remembers that whole thing with the 13 yo. yet he keeps getting away with it all smh.


Because details on that act is murky. And the way he explained it the cops pressured him to plead guilty (which anyone who dealt with cops..especially in new york know they do). If more evidence was presented I'm sure people would be on his ass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Parallax said:


> it just means the majority of people don't actually care about shit like "street ethics" in their music in hip hop as much as old heads and a lot of common perception would be.  Fact is we old, this is the new kids time and that's just how a lot of people are now gonna see it as some betrayal of the old ways but this is just how art and the times evolve from generation to generation and it is what it is
> 
> I don't hate the idea of "realness" not mattering as much as it used to in hip hop, it's not something most music genres have to really deal with after decades of output.  It's like how Blues or Punk emerged as a generally disenfranchised peoples art made by poor people or drug addicts etc during a specific time and experience and now that shit doesn't really matter in the advancement in the genre (if there is any) anymore


The culture is being mostly consumed by middle class white kids. Street consumers  only make up a small minority.

And to keep it a buck. His gang made a lot of sloppy mistakes and deserve what they got. Not that this exonerates the role he played.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because details on that act is murky. And the way he explained it the cops pressured him to plead guilty (which anyone who dealt with cops..especially in new york know they do). If more evidence was presented I'm sure people would be on his ass.


wasn't he literally filming stuff with her and some other dude?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> wasn't he literally filming stuff with her and some other dude?


The way he explained it. He was doing a music video with someone he assumed was older. He claims he didn't perform any sexual acts on her.


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jay-Z.  He gave Kanye money to get back on his feet back when he was crying about being broke.


Doubt that seriously. As far as I know he's gaining on Jay-Z money wise. Forbes estimated him at 1.3 billion dollars. In 2018 he was worth 180 million and Kim was worth roughly twice that. Him borrowing money. From Jay z when his sister in law is a billionaire doesn't really make sense.

Kanye complaining was more of just outcry that the black community never supports Kanye unless they're doing something for them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Doubt that seriously. As far as I know he's gaining on Jay-Z money wise. Forbes estimated him at 1.3 billion dollars. In 2018 he was worth 180 million and Kim was worth roughly twice that. Him borrowing money. From Jay z when his sister in law is a billionaire doesn't really make sense.
> 
> Kanye complaining was more of just outcry that the black community never supports Kanye unless they're doing something for them.


My nig, who cares what you believe? Both Jay-Z and Kanye confirmed this. I think I'm gonna believe them over an outside party. No offense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Doubt that seriously. As far as I know he's gaining on Jay-Z money wise. Forbes estimated him at 1.3 billion dollars. In 2018 he was worth 180 million and Kim was worth roughly twice that. Him borrowing money. From Jay z when his sister in law is a billionaire doesn't really make sense.
> 
> Kanye complaining was more of just outcry that the black community never supports Kanye unless they're doing something for them.


Also this was a few years ago before the billionaire sister in law...the Yeezus era I believe.


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Also this was a few years ago before the billionaire sister in law...the Yeezus era I believe.


First of all throwing kanye 20 million is like me throwing my friend 20 dollars. More importantly you need to rethink if you assume Jay z lent out 20 million that was for a performance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> First of all throwing kanye 20 million is like me throwing my friend 20 dollars.



Lol no it's not. You're just throwing shit out there with no evidence.  20 million is a fair chunk of change for most people..including Kanye at the time.


Muah said:


> More importantly you need to rethink if you assume Jay z lent out 20 million that was for a performance.


It wasn't for a performance. Kanye asked and Jay Z helped. Do some research instead of talking out your ass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Drake makes about 750k a show and this nig thinks Kanye can do one show for 20 million!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

6ix9ine smashed the Instagram live record by almost 3 times and went on to have 35 million views on YouTube in 24 hours.  That's how you make an entrance.


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> tekashi 6ix9ine is all the proof i need that god doesn't exist and the universe is cold and indifferent.


Song makes Lil Pump look good yet all he gets fame... Snitch69.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

"BREAKING NEWS THAT'S LESS IMPORTANT THAN WHEN THE LAKERS LOSE..THERE'S LEAD IN THAT BABY FOOD"


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6ix9ine smashed the Instagram live record by almost 3 times and went on to have 35 million views on YouTube in 24 hours.  That's how you make an entrance.



More like almost 5 times lol. Previous record was 300k


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol no it's not. You're just throwing shit out there with no evidence.  20 million is a fair chunk of change for most people..including Kanye at the time.
> 
> It wasn't for a performance. Kanye asked and Jay Z helped. Do some research instead of talking out your ass.



Ja


~Gesy~ said:


> Lol no it's not. You're just throwing shit out there with no evidence.  20 million is a fair chunk of change for most people..including Kanye at the time.
> 
> It wasn't for a performance. Kanye asked and Jay Z helped. Do some research instead of talking out your ass.


Jayz said it in his rhymes. " I gave you 20 million without blinking. you gave me 20 minutes on stage what the fuck was you thinking".

It was a payout advance. Not a gift. I don't have to research when I'm actually from the streets and know a snake like Jay Z not giving out 20 million dollar gifts. Hell not even a loan. But you believe what you believe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Ja
> 
> Jayz said it in his rhymes. " I gave you 20 million without blinking. you gave me 20 minutes on stage what the fuck was you thinking".
> 
> It was a payout advance. Not a gift. I don't have to research when I'm actually from the streets and know a snake like Jay Z not giving out 20 million dollar gifts. Hell not even a loan. But you believe what you believe.



*sigh*


----------



## Flame (May 9, 2020)

I don't care about 6ix9ine much but man his fanbase is dumb when it comes to the snitching part. One of them started ranting about how people talk shit about Tekashi snitching but when "Pusha T did it to Drake" they all gave him a pass lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Flame said:


> I don't care about 6ix9ine much but man his fanbase is dumb when it comes to the snitching part. One of them started ranting about how people talk shit about Tekashi snitching but when "Pusha T did it to Drake" they all gave him a pass lmao


Saw that. And also "Meek snitched on Drake about having writers!"

We're comparing rich people drama to  people spending their youth in confinement.

I'm still interested in seeing how 6ix9ine  plan to move...and if street justice gonna occur..


----------



## Kisame (May 9, 2020)

Why does it matter of he snitched or not? To the fans/haters I mean


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Shark said:


> Why does it matter of he snitched or not? To the fans/haters I mean


Breaks a code of street ethics. And shows a lack of integrity and accountability.


----------



## Kisame (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Breaks a code of street ethics. And shows a lack of integrity and accountability.


I mean sure but like a random person on ther internet likely doesn't relate to that in their real life?

Idk to me it seems it's just blowing it out of proportion, though he's using that to his advantage rn lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Random people don't care..hence his success..

And yeah. 69 is exceptionally skilled and funneling negative attention and making a joke out of it . His clown theme suits him.


----------



## Kisame (May 9, 2020)

I actually like Kooda...


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> *sigh*



Ok don't admit your wrong.


----------



## God (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> I don't have to research when I'm actually from the streets and know a snake like Jay Z not giving out 20 million dollar gifts.



He has a point ges


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Breaks a code of street ethics. And shows a lack of integrity and accountability.



Fuck street ethics. Dude paid to have chief kief killed then snitched on everybody. It's a bitch move by anybody. He's the epitome of other races trying to take over rap and its culture while having none of the hardships respect or understanding. He deserves a slow death.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Ok don't admit your wrong.


Can you admit to a lie?


God said:


> He has a point ges


Nah. Kanye and Jay are close friends..they go so far to call each othet "Brothers" . We also have to stop this "Jay-Z is selfish " narrative.  Jay has done a lot for people.


Muah said:


> He's the epitome of other races trying to take over rap and its culture while having none of the hardships respect or understanding.


That's not true. He was born in the birthplace of rap. Dealt with the typical hardships and has shown respect and understanding.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Yikes!


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

In b4 it leaks again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Dude's gonna be on the run his whole life. I don't think he should be living in a typical neighborhood.  He needs to move somewhere secluded.


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can you admit to a lie?
> 
> Nah. Kanye and Jay are close friends..they go so far to call each othet "Brothers" . We also have to stop this "Jay-Z is selfish " narrative.  Jay has done a lot for people.
> 
> That's not true. He was born in the birthplace of rap. Dealt with the typical hardships and has shown respect and understanding.



Rap is an expression of black culture and experiences. He's not black so he's a guest into that culture. He paid a bunch of thugs to be around him and switched on alot of them. His understanding is of a hood "rat" not the hood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Rap is an expression of black culture and experiences. He's not black so he's a guest into that culture. He paid a bunch of thugs to be around him and switched on alot of them. His understanding is of a hood "rat" not the hood.


New York Hispanics are co-creators of rap. And rats are a component of the hood. Every ghetto have them. Most gangs have fell because of them. He's not an originator of that.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> Rap is an expression of black culture and experiences. He's not black so he's a guest into that culture. He paid a bunch of thugs to be around him and switched on alot of them. His understanding is of a hood "rat" not the hood.


I hope you aren't talking about Jay-Z, his slum upbringing are one of the most well-known.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

6ix9ine became a gangster the moment he funded a criminal organization and used their resources for his own agenda rather people admits it or not.

Stop acting like you have to be noble to be one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I hope you aren't talking about Jay-Z, his slum upbringing are one of the most well-known.


He's talking about 6ix9ine


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I hope you aren't talking about Jay-Z, his slum upbringing are one of the most well-known.


I dont care. I dont like Jay z and in general don't have respect for anybody who comes up by putting women down or talking about selling drugs or killing people from the very neighborhoods they reside. 

Thats besides the point though. 69hismom, is why alot of hip hop heads are just waiting for the rebirth of hip hop or a new genre.


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)




----------



## God (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> I dont like Jay z



Yeah same


----------



## God (May 9, 2020)

Mad respect to Wayne for this one


----------



## Muah (May 9, 2020)

I'm from Detroit and I hate Eminem. Don't really like that Wayne is associating with that man but I would like to support Wayne's podcast. Didn't even know he had one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

I'm gonna listen through Reasonable Doubt for the first time. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Muah said:


> I'm from Detroit and I hate Eminem. Don't really like that Wayne is associating with that man but I would like to support Wayne's podcast. Didn't even know he had one.


Do you dislike white people? It's cool. Just curious.


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

God said:


> Yeah same


Why not?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm gonna listen through Reasonable Doubt for the first time. Wish me luck!


The first time?  Smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The first time?  Smh


It sounds really outdated so far. Jay-Z got bars but I'm not sure it aged as well as Ready to Die


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Self proclaimed "King of New York" scurrying like rat..hate to see it.


----------



## MO (May 9, 2020)

Is akademicks still sucking 6ix9ine's sick?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It sounds really outdated so far. Jay-Z got bars but I'm not sure it aged as well as Ready to Die


Nah.  Reasonable Doubt is timeless.  He isn't talking about beepers or using outdated slang.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

How do people go so long without listening to classics?


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Gooba


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How do people go so long without listening to classics?


By having 10 new albums released every week and not enough time to go back?


Mider T said:


> Nah.  Reasonable Doubt is timeless.  He isn't talking about beepers or using outdated slang.


Mixing, flow, and beat selection can have albums sound outdated too. Oh and a lot of oldstyle singing is on this as well.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> By having 10 new albums released every week and not enough time to go back?


What are 10 GOOD albums that have released in the past week?


~Gesy~ said:


> Mixing, flow, and beat selection can have albums sound outdated too. Oh and a lot of oldstyle singing is on this as well.


Which songs?  Because they seemed to have aged well.  Maybe D'Evils and thats a maybe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What are 10 GOOD albums that have released in the past week?
> 
> Which songs?  Because they seemed to have aged well.  Maybe D'Evils and thats a maybe.


Of course you won't know until you listen for yourself.  My point is we're flooded with a lot content, which makes it hard to go back. I still have albums I never gotten around to hearing from 2018!


Mider T said:


> Which songs? Because they seemed to have aged well. Maybe D'Evils and thats a maybe.


D'Evils actually sounds great.

Brooklyn Finest sounds outdated tho
. And im a Biggie FAN! "Political as Usual" sounds early 90s as fuck lol.

I'll keep you posted on some others.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Political as Usual


Politics as Usual*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Thanks I thought I wrote that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

MO said:


> Is akademicks still sucking 6ix9ine's sick?


What do you think?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 9, 2020)

they was probably there trying to get new leads. maybe he's witnessed new crimes since being let out.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> What do you think?


He's got to be one of the stupidest people ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> He's got to be one of the stupidest people ever.


6ix or Ak?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6ix or Ak?


6ix9ine.  DJ Akademiks just reminds me of someone who was never fully accepted so he just tries super hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Doesn't seem like 6ix9ine learned a thing from being locked up. He's the exact same guy . 

I dunno if I'd call him stupid since he's getting what he wanted out of this. But he's certainly reckless.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

I can't believe country music is still a thing. The yeehaw community is still going strong, huh?


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can't believe country music is still a thing. The yeehaw community is still going strong, huh?


I take you don't hear ANY country, not even in passing.


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2020)

Kenny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I take you don't hear ANY country, not even in passing.


Nope lol . I live in the upper east coast and the only southern state I've spent time in is Florida.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope lol . I live in the upper east coast and the only southern state I've spent time in is Florida.


You think people don't listen to country in Philly?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You think people don't listen to country in Philly?


I _know_ people don't listen to country in philly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

There aren't even a lot of white people in philly.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

You need to get out of just North Philly then because country artists perform to sold out crowds at the Wells Fargo and the Linc all the time.  Those fans are from the greater Philly area.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You need to get out of just North Philly then because country artists perform to sold out crowds at the Wells Fargo and the Linc all the time.  Those fans are from the greater Philly area.


I don't believe it. Jersey, Trenton and New York is only 1-3 hours away. That's where the fans are from.

Maybe I'll hear some country when I'm eating at a steakhouse but I never heard someone driving down the road blasting " Baby lock dem doors and turn dem lights down looooow. "


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2020)

And I don't live in North philly. That's where the riffraff are.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2020)

Who would come from New York to go to a concert in Philly?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Who would come from New York to go to a concert in Philly?


It's common.  Vice versa as well. I'm willing to travel If I can find better seats or pricing in a neighboring state.


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Who would come from New York to go to a concert in Philly?


Gesy...


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's common.  Vice versa as well. I'm willing to travel If I can find better seats or pricing in a neighboring state.


If Philly gets an artist on tour New York will get them as well obviously


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2020)

New York is a stop on every artist's touring schedule.


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2020)

MO said:


> Is akademicks still sucking 6ix9ine's sick?


At this point he's become a tekashi fan page


----------



## UtahCrip (May 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I _know_ people don't listen to country in philly.


what bout that eagles player a couple years bacc that was throwing the nword round at a county concert?


----------



## Toph (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Toph (May 10, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> what bout that eagles player a couple years bacc that was throwing the nword round at a county concert?


Oklahoma born


----------



## Toph (May 10, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

I'm sorry but Future thanking all the mothers of his children is hilarious to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

Well...most of them...he's forgot 3 of them!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

For teh haters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (May 11, 2020)

and they all thicc


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> and they all thicc


----------



## Potato Salad (May 11, 2020)

Maru


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Maru


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

No comment.


----------



## Potato Salad (May 11, 2020)

hehehe


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

GANDO said:


> hehehe


----------



## Potato Salad (May 11, 2020)

btw speaking of females, don't  sleep on her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

I remember when Doja Cat made a song about cows a year ago and I said "this chick is gonna be a star..."

People said I was being horny...they were right..but so was I!


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

2020 is crazy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

Pls never put anything involving lil Xan in this thread again


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pls never put anything involving lil Xan in this thread again


50 Mil Views with a minute and fifty song. Wtf.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

God I blame you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

I don't know why some rappers never go anywhere.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I don't know why some rappers never go anywhere.


They make small-time mistakes/decisions.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> They make small-time mistakes/decisions.


Saying things about Big time rappers must screw them over.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

These days people buy more into who you are as a person. If you're a boring person not enough people is gonna wanna hear your shit no matter how good you are.

You also gotta be adding something distinctive to the game. Desiigner for example failed because he couldn't escape Future's shadow.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Saying things about Big time rappers must screw them over.


You just have to be ready to go blow for blow.



~Gesy~ said:


> These days people buy more into who you are as a person. If you're a boring person not enough people is gonna wanna hear your shit no matter how good you are.
> 
> You also gotta be adding something distinctive to the game. Desiigner for example failed because he couldn't escape Future's shadow.


If you're a skilled enough rapper then you can break the mold, there just aren't enough skilled rappers lately.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If you're a skilled enough rapper then you can break the mold, there just aren't enough skilled rappers lately.


Because a lot of the kids think raining bars on people is "old shit"


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> These days people buy more into who you are as a person. If you're a boring person not enough people is gonna wanna hear your shit no matter how good you are.
> 
> You also gotta be adding something distinctive to the game. Desiigner for example failed because he couldn't escape Future's shadow.



this isn't even true a ton of popular rappers are boring or don't really have an interesting personality


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2020)

Parallax said:


> this isn't even true a ton of popular rappers are boring or don't really have an interesting personality


Boring to you? Or the public? Can you name a few?


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Boring to you? Or the public? Can you name a few?



like Drake

remove his music he doesn't really have an interesting personality.  And no I don't think being a sports fan is interesting, that's everyone.

or if we wanna take it way back, Jay Z as a personality isn't really interesting; we hardly know a lot about them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2020)

I disagree with both. Drake is very funny, dramatic and a goofball..that's interesting.

Jay-Z..he doesn't reveal himself to the public much but his few interviews I've seen tend to have drops of wisdom. And I like the subject matter his music now focuses on.

The guy I had in mind was J.Cole.  not much to him outside of "I'm a good guy who wants to do the right thing!"


----------



## Potato Salad (May 12, 2020)

Drake Is Unique for sure, he is one of the few Rappers that is consistent on rapping about  his whole  Journey through the Rap Game. 

He is also one of the Pioneers of the whole Sing Rapping.


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Drake Is Unique for sure, he is one of the few Rappers that is consistent on rapping about  his whole  Journey through the Rap Game.
> 
> He is also one of the Pioneers of the whole Sing Rapping.


Maru


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2020)

Drake is a rap legend for sure. A Hall of fame rapper.

Kendrick is said to have dropped some of the most significant rap albums of last decade. But he needs to drop more work to be cemented with him imo.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is a rap legend for sure. A Hall of fame rapper.
> 
> Kendrick is said to have dropped some of the most significant rap albums of last decade. But he needs to drop more work to be cemented with him imo.


being a rap hall of famer =/= interesting personality


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Drake is a rap legend for sure. A Hall of fame rapper.
> 
> Kendrick is said to have dropped some of the most significant rap albums of last decade. But he needs to drop more work to be cemented with him imo.



Also that's the thing he doesn't

what has Drake released that cements him as either musically great, ahead of the curve or has a body of work that you still revisit?  I think one of the most interesting things I've read about Drake over the past year is how people that were really into him a decade ago when he started now just kinda feel like he's the same guy who hasn't been just singing about the same topics and themes without any legitimate growth.  Like yeah he's been been around for a decade running the game but can you really name 5 songs from Thank Me Later or Take care that weren't singles and without googling the album?

I know for To Pimp a Butterfly i can name most of the songs off the top


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2020)

there's a better chance you go out of the way to have your kid listen to a Kendrick song 10 years from now over a Drake song and I think most people would agree with me on that one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2020)

Parallax said:


> Also that's the thing he doesn't
> 
> what has Drake released that cements him as either musically great, ahead of the curve or has a body of work that you still revisit?


His dominance and the waves he make is what will cement him. Drake has most hits in rap history, dude.. You can not speak about rap from 2009-2019  and not include him. He changed the sound of the genre. There was a time when many rappers tried rapping over dancehall beats because of him. He's been the number 1 guy..pretty much my whole adulthood.  I know popularity doesn't mean quality but..we can't say his contribution wasn't significant.

Lately Drake has been putting out a lot of old music and B side tracks and still doing numbers with them.


Parallax said:


> Drake over the past year is how people that were really into him a decade ago when he started now just kinda feel like he's the same guy who hasn't been just singing about the same topics and themes without any legitimate growth.


I say this all time when talking about him and was about to say it now. We know in every drake album he's going to rap about women, money, and success. Maybe one or two tracks about his mom and dad. And I don't think his new work is on par with his old.


Parallax said:


> Like yeah he's been been around for a decade running the game but can you really name 5 songs from Thank Me Later or Take care that weren't singles and without googling the album?


Hundreds of millions can probably rap those albums front to back. I was watching an interview today where a guy said "you can go anywhere in the world and find someone playing a drake song ".


Parallax said:


> there's a better chance you go out of the way to have your kid listen to a Kendrick song 10 years from now over a Drake song and I think most people would agree with me on that one


I'm definitely more of a kendrick guy and yeah I believe his music is of more substance. Kendrick tries to make art pieces. Drake is simply trying to reach across all demographics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2020)

Drake is a hall of famer sure but mostly the reason for him being so much more famous than everybody is his pop side. Kendrick has made his mark on hip hop and would not be forgotten easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2020)

I guess if Biggie can enter with only 2 albums than that should be the minimum. 

But the only time Kendrick " sent shockwaves through the genre" as critics like to say-- was with his control verse.  I wish we had more moments like that from him.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> *His dominance and the waves he make is what will cement him. Drake has most hits in rap history, dude.. You can not speak about rap from 2009-2019  and not include him.* He changed the sound of the genre. There was a time when many rappers tried rapping over dancehall beats because of him. He's been the number 1 guy..pretty much my whole adulthood.  I know popularity doesn't mean quality but..we can't say his contribution wasn't significant.
> 
> Lately Drake has been putting out a lot of old music and B side tracks and still doing numbers with them.
> 
> ...



Hits arent a metric of actual quality, there's plenty of musicians who hit double digit hits and you wouldn't be able to name them so that's not a reliable metric

also you cannot speak about 2010s culture without drake, but if we're talking strictly albums what albums are you putting up as decade defining and why, and without the reason of they were radio hits?  I'd be wiling to bet it's a really shallow argument.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2020)

also way to prove my point by not naming 5 songs and just deflecting, classic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2020)

Parallax said:


> also way to prove my point by not naming 5 songs and just deflecting, classic


It's 4am here and my brain is shutting down but sure I'll give it a shot lol.

Take care: proud of you,  Cameras, HYFR, Lord Knows, practice 

I haven't touched Thank me Later in years. But Fireworks was my favorite on there. And "Thank me Now" is easy to remember. 


Parallax said:


> but if we're talking strictly albums what albums are you putting up as decade defining and why, and without the reason of they were radio hits?


I think Take Care helped change the  sound of rap music in a similar way that kanye albums did (but to a lesser degree). It provided a new lane for rappers to go through. I gotta consider it a classic because of that. 

Take care was also his most introspective album that actually spoke about his struggles and insecurities with this new found success.  He was actually even kinda humble in it.

He wouldn't have reached this status if he didn't land on that album imo. Though I feel that "Nothing was the Same" was an improvement .


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because a lot of the kids think raining bars on people is "old shit"


Of course its about more than just lyrics, flow and ability to ride rhythms is important too.  But if you any of these you just aren't a good rapper no matter how popular you are.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (May 13, 2020)

still better than lil pump and bloccboy


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> still better than lil pump and bloccboy


The sad part.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 14, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (May 18, 2020)

Denzel Curry to quit Rap after 3 Albums




Intresting read, kind of sad he is ending his Career after 3 Albums, but i respect his choices, given that he is also willing to take more time to drop his new Record. 

Btw Imagine an Album with Denzel, 3 stacks,Flying Lotus and Madlib


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2020)

Rappers say they'll quit all the time. But more often than not..they come back.

"Quitting " to me just mean "short hiatus" .


----------



## Potato Salad (May 18, 2020)

Or they could be like Andre, staying lowkey and hop on features every now and  then, but not droping any new contents of theirs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2020)

Andre has low self esteem and thinks that whatever he puts out will be "wack".

Curry was just starting to blossom tho


----------



## Potato Salad (May 18, 2020)

Yeh i think  heard about that.

I think the fact Curry has a really  strong mindset and has a vision ahead, which often times he sticks to (Kenny Beats also observed when working with him)
makes me believe him.

He also  hinted in diffrent interviews Drawing is his second passion and now visualizes being Cartoonist next makes me confident that he will stick to his Words

But who knows tho i could be wrong. Denzel is is he own person and I am just a fan xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (May 18, 2020)

Just drop it already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Just drop it already


----------



## Lulu (May 19, 2020)

VERSE TWO IS the only cole verse I know A to Z. Love it so much


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (May 20, 2020)

is that a typo? did they mean dababy?


----------



## MO (May 20, 2020)

Future is soo funny. He doesn't even have to try he is just hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2020)

MO said:


> Future is soo funny. He doesn't even have to try he is just hilarious.


He's currently going off on twitter right now.

Apparently he let an ugly girl catch him slipping


----------



## Morglay (May 25, 2020)

Wasn't really sure where to post this but The Roots are doing their Africa Day today and it needs some appreciation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

So which one of you cucks is still stanning doja? 



~Gesy~ said:


> I remember when Doja Cat made a song about cows a year ago and I said "this chick is gonna be a star..."
> 
> People said I was being horny...they were right..but so was I!


Of course.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> So which one of you cucks is still stanning doja?
> 
> 
> Of course.


This was before the scandal lmao


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> This was before the scandal lmao


That aged so bad rofl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

I was secretly thinking "How can you do this to me After sticking my neck  out for you?"

I'll never believe in cute weird chicks again


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was secretly thinking "How can you do this to me After sticking my neck  out for you?"
> 
> I'll never believe in cute weird chicks again



You know she isn't going down for this. Simps always find a way unfortunately. She will always have a platform.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> @The World @Stringer
> 
> 
> My thirsty self watched this video more times than I care to admit.





~VK~ said:


> ^ (use bro) you need god in your life.





~VK~ said:


> Y'all are tripping



It's nice to be on the right side of history.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

Tbh i sympathize with doja's father. I would step out for a pack of smokes and never look back too if she was my daughter.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2020)

i mean she's probably that way because he left for the pack of smokes


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2020)

man the apology when she dropped south africa was so brazy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Vault said:


> You know she isn't going down for this. Simps always find a way unfortunately. She will always have a platform.


It's pretty convenient this occured after her first number 1 song. This is just the price of fame. 

I'm not excusing her actions. I just doubt this would have happened if she stayed under the radar like how I knew her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Stringer said:


> at first I was like _''WTF Gesy''_
> 
> but then them titties convinced my dick, this bitch is gonna be a star



Lmao stringer!


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

Parallax said:


> man the apology when she dropped south africa was so brazy


Wait what?


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2020)

Always count on Gesy to make the wrong decision


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Always count on Gesy to make the wrong decision


You ain't never lied 

Also read that so called apology and lol. What a non apology. The dropping SA to show you aren't racist is absolutely hilarious. Guess she isn't familiar with apartheid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

I don't even think she wrote that apology.  It's not quirky enough lol.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2020)

Vault said:


> You ain't never lied
> 
> Also read that so called apology and lol. What a non apology. The dropping SA to show you aren't racist is absolutely hilarious. Guess she isn't familiar with apartheid



right?!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

And no. She doesn't know much about south Africa or apartheid.  Her only connection to her country of origin left her at a young age.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

People will do all kinds of mental gymnastics to stick up for her and make it seem like she's being bullied

Hoping on some incel from one of those chats to come with the dime though. You know they recorded the whole thing saying some foul shit


----------



## Potato Salad (May 25, 2020)

Bitch i am cow i am not a cat, i dont say MEOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Yikes I guess the south african community won't be helping her with this one.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

Parallax said:


> i mean she's probably that way because he left for the pack of smokes


Bruh when you're mooing for white incels to suck your dick and call you a niqqer on the internet i can't entirely put the blame on an absentee father. That bitch came out of the factory broken


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yikes I guess the south african community won't be helping her with this one.


Because what she's doing is akin to saying i have black friends I can't be racist. 

Claiming being proud and black when it's convenient for her. Fuck this bitch. 

She's giving a blueprint on how not to raise a biracial child. She's fucking confused as hell


----------



## Flame (May 25, 2020)

tf was she thinking


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> tf was she thinking


That implies a mistake, a lapse in judgment. 

This isn't that. It's a long track record of doing this.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

Tfw doja cat single handidly set back biracial acceptance by a few decades.

Someone check on @UtahCrip he's 1/16th black


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Blacc*

And biracials still have Drake and J.Cole.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> biracials still have Drake


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

How did I forget!?


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

You walked right into that one lol


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

I was coming to say that. 

Reason why Doja will beat this. People don't care, not really. Shame


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Yeah. That didn't blow up as much as it should. Push was actually looked at as lame for exposing it.

Drake is too big to fail.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. That didn't blow up as much as it should. Push was actually looked at as lame for exposing it.
> 
> Drake is too big to fail.


Also his weak af explanation to it. Raising awareness to actors get the fuck

Never did he ever show any care or attention to actors of colour. He did all he could to hide away from his degrasse days because of his memes.


----------



## Stringer (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao stringer!


lmao why you trynna bring me into this Gesy

so now you're a snitch too, don't you have any redeeming qualities ?


----------



## egressmadara (May 25, 2020)

Doja was in danger of being the first female singer to be cancelled in a long time, but that short-ass apology seems to have reversed it. 




She was losing 40k IT followers per day but this afternoon after everyone's seen her response she's had a net gain again (a gradual one). The same for her Twitter. 

Brand power


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

Stringer said:


> lmao why you trynna bring me into this Gesy
> 
> so now you're a snitch too, don't you have any redeeming qualities ?


Snitching and shifting blame as a distraction is a tried and true gesy tactic. Like when he shifted the blame to the director of IT when he was attracted to the little girl(i am never letting this go)


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Snitching and shifting blame as a distraction is a tried and true gesy tactic. Like when he shifted the blame to the director of IT when he was attracted to the little girl(i am never letting this go)


Shit dont remind me of that.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2020)

Smfh gesy


----------



## Stringer (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Snitching and shifting blame as a distraction is a tried and true gesy tactic. Like when he shifted the blame to the director of IT when he was attracted to the little girl(i am never letting this go)


Wow that's fucked, gonna check his posts in the IT thread asap


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Stringer said:


> lmao why you trynna bring me into this Gesy
> 
> so now you're a snitch too, don't you have any redeeming qualities ?



The jig is up. WE have been exposed



Vault said:


> Also his weak af explanation to it. Raising awareness to actors get the fuck
> 
> Never did he ever show any care or attention to actors of colour. He did all he could to hide away from his degrasse days because of his memes.


He should've been exposed for it. But tbf. Unlike Doja, He doesn't strike me as someone who is clueless or ashamed of being black . He leans and embrace it so much to the point that him being biracial can easily be forgotten.


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Snitching and shifting blame as a distraction is a tried and true gesy tactic. Like when he shifted the blame to the director of IT when he was attracted to the little girl(i am never letting this go)


Gesy...


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Wow that's fucked, gonna check his posts in the IT thread asap





~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia @Yasha
> 
> I'm scouting the actress playing Beverly. And I'm blaming the director for this. He subliminally sexualized her with shots of her ass and cleavage.





Yasha said:


> You are seeing things that aren't there.





~Gesy~ said:


> The backside POV shot when she was bent over the pharmacy counter?
> 
> The side view shot of her laying down after swimming?
> 
> I'm just saying these were intentional moves that has me questioning the director's motives..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


>


SHE WAS SEXUALIZED!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

egressmadara said:


> Doja was in danger of being the first female singer to be cancelled in a long time, but that short-ass apology seems to have reversed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a small faction who have forgave her. But team "cancel doja kkkat" is still going strong.


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The jig is up. WE have been exposed
> 
> 
> He should've been exposed for it. But tbf. Unlike Doja, He doesn't strike me as someone who is clueless or ashamed of being black . He leans and embrace it so much to the point that him being biracial can easily be forgotten.


Drake is on a weird spectrum because he loves being black but is hella insecure about the fact that people see him as not black enough. Insecurities which Pusha exploited. Thinking back Pusha T had that boy by the throat


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> SHE WAS SEXUALIZED!


 

Stop this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> SHE WAS SEXUALIZED!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Vault said:


> Drake is on a weird spectrum because he loves being black but is hella insecure about the fact that people see him as not black enough. Insecurities which Pusha exploited. Thinking back Pusha T had that boy by the throat



"Fro wouldn't nap enough" lol

I relistened to that diss a month or so ago. And it's one of the best I've heard. Hopefully Pusha T will get his flowers when the drake hype dies down.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> SHE WAS SEXUALIZED!


SHE WAS A CHILD GESY!


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2020)

Smfh


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Focus on him and leave me out of this!


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Snitching and shifting blame as a distraction is a tried and true gesy tactic. Like when he shifted the blame to the director of IT when he was attracted to the little girl(i am never letting this go)


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

This niqqa couldn't last more than a page before trying to shift blame and attention again smfh


----------



## ~VK~ (May 25, 2020)

It is pretty wild how drake consistently has shady questionable relationships with underaged girls tho. And he just gets away with it. Man lowkey might be the R.kelly of our time. Can't wait for the surviving drake doc 25 years from now when he's washed and the entertainment industry is done with him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> It is pretty wild how drake consistently has shady questionable relationships with underaged girls tho. And he just gets away with it. Man lowkey might be the R.kelly of our time. Can't wait for the surviving drake doc 25 years from now when he's washed and the entertainment industry is done with him.


He's smart. I think he scouts them and wait til they're of age. But if you bang a chick that's 18...usually that means you had an eye out eariler.


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's smart. I think he scouts them and wait til they're of age. But if you bang a chick that's 18...usually that means you had an eye out eariler.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Not speaking from personal experience.  Just common sense. You make a few pedo jokes and it follows you your whole NF career.


----------



## mali (May 25, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (May 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Someone check on @UtahCrip he's 1/16th black


shorty wilding. i dont support any of that shit she was doing. would still hit tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> shorty wilding. i dont support any of that shit she was doing. would still hit tho.


Fuck that UC. We don't bump uglies with racist. She belongs to the klan now.


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck that UC. We don't bump uglies with racist. She belongs to the klan now.


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

Watch it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

I've never heard one Riff Raff song


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've never heard one Riff Raff song


It's funny. He's so bad. Reminds me of somebody here.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

RIP to mac miller. His last album was great


----------



## UtahCrip (May 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck that UC. We don't bump uglies with racist. She belongs to the klan now.


i'd fucc the racist out of her. wouldnt just be doing it for myself but for the culture.


Lurker said:


> It's funny. He's so bad. Reminds me of somebody here.....


whoever it is must be a cornball


----------



## Vault (May 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's funny. He's so bad. Reminds me of somebody here.....


Holy fuck 

You foul for that one


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Gesy
> 
> so now you're a snitch too, don't you have any redeeming qualities ?



Come on now its Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2020)

Stinger's the homie. My partner in perv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2020)

*sigh* Ye might be washed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2020)

Nah, he just has to stop putting out lazy material.  

Actually...I can't really use the word lazy to ever describe Kanye.  _Distracted _material.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2020)

If he consistently puts out material that's below his early work it means he's washed up.

Usually each album has a different theme and sound.  This is the first time he didn't go another direction.


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2020)

Vault said:


> Holy fuck
> 
> You foul for that one


----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2020)

@~Gesy~ come get your girl


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> @~Gesy~ come get your girl


She need to leave the Goat alone.


----------



## Stringer (May 27, 2020)

She essentially parades herself as being everyone cum dumpster in that article, lol girl's ratchet as fuck

Didn't she also have a strange beef/rant about Elon Musk and Grimes?

Chappelle's too smart to mess with that kind of pussy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)

Dave needs to leave the smashing of crazy chicks to us young bucks. He's too old for that type of drama .

Can't wait to hear about this in his next special tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)

"I have actually fucked a lot of powerful men"

and? Hoe? That's your role...hoe!


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2020)

She's fucking deranged. And a known pathological liar.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)

Shame She sabotaged her own career and ended up here. She needed better guidance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (May 27, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)

Joe likes big booty light skin chicks. Opposite of Azealia .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2020)

It's wild he is that young.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2020)

yeah it is especially when you realize that the first outkast album is 26 years old


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Vault (May 27, 2020)

Parallax said:


> yeah it is especially when you realize that the first outkast album is 26 years old


That was the basis of why I said that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2020)

Aww man. This is gonna be an amazing Album.  I know it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 29, 2020)

fuccing with this. 3 traccs in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (May 30, 2020)

jayz a rich guy rapping bout the art he owns. you aint gonna see him in the streets. shout out to jcole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 31, 2020)

The entire album is fantastic, and perfect for chilling out in the sun. But this song's easily the best on the album and the production on this one is just out of this world. Way too good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2020)

YOU AIN'T KOBE! THEY DON'T LOVE YOU LIKE THAT!


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> YOU AIN'T KOBE! THEY DON'T LOVE YOU LIKE THAT!


I don't know man. J-Cole.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2020)

Did his album drop yesterday?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2020)

Nope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2020)

Lol Kanye donates some money and the black community starts treating him like he's Itachi Uchiha

"HE WAS FOOLING THE RIGHT THIS WHOLE TIME!"

Yeah ok..just admit it's hard not to love this nig and go


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 7, 2020)

Kanye literally does what he wants.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 7, 2020)

New Run The Jewels, damn


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 7, 2020)

Natalija said:


> New Run The Jewels, damn


Couldnt have come at a better time.

Shit slaps harder, knowing whats goin on.


----------



## Natalija (Jun 7, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Couldnt have come at a better time.
> 
> Shit slaps harder, knowing whats goin on.


Yeah. Honestly I didn't expect them to deliver as most artists eventually run out of juice, but they are spot on again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 7, 2020)

I believe it was in a workings for a bit, i had no doubt theyd drop a banga again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2020)

Kendrick sighting! First one in years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2020)

The second picture looks like their trying to be one of the gangs from The Warriors.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol Kanye donates some money and the black community starts treating him like he's Itachi Uchiha


See what I'm talking about? Just found this scrolling on twitter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2020)

Speaking of Kanye Uchiha


Bouta spend an hour or so listening to some of my favorite songs from him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2020)

"Brixx"?...as in "Bricks"?...as in cocaine, Pusha?

....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dope song

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2020)

Shaq the GOAT.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 16, 2020)

that music video sending a bad message to the children. now kids will think being a snitch gets you money and bad bitches. dude trying to make snitching cool. slobs need to handle they mans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2020)

New J.cole dropped!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> that music video sending a bad message to the children. now kids will think being a snitch gets you money and bad bitches. dude trying to make snitching cool. slobs need to handle they mans.


The only children that thinks snitching is cool are the ones that never have to worry about that.

I'm still waiting to see how 6ix9ine moves once he's off house arrest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2020)

Speculation is that J.Cole is throwing shots at Noname. She threw shots about him being "fake woke" not too long ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm still waiting to see how 6ix9ine moves once he's off house arrest


with lots of security.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> with lots of security.


No matter how much security he gets it only takes one person to catch you at the wrong time.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> No matter how much security he gets it only takes one person to catch you at the wrong time.


hopefully


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> hopefully


If somebody can get in Em's house. They can get in that rat's house and kill him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2020)

Well this took a dark turn. Geez guys


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well this took a dark turn. Geez guys


Hey if the guy wasn't a Stan than he could have killed Em so yeah people can get 69.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2020)

Noname's response to J.Cole


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Noname's response to J.Cole


Damn J cole fucked a hot Trans?!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Ouch Joe.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

His hair is normal.


----------



## Toph (Jun 22, 2020)

I think the back and forth between Noname and Cole is being blown out of proportion and it was petty of the latter to make a song tone policing  and gaslighting her for being angry at capitalism

But that Madlib beat bangs tho

He never misses


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Horo said:


> I think the back and forth between Noname and Cole is being blown out of proportion and it was petty of the latter to make a song tone policing  and gaslighting her for being angry at capitalism
> 
> But that Madlib beat bangs tho
> 
> He never misses


I got a dislike for posting his new song lol. These woke chicks mad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2020)

Horo said:


> I think the back and forth between Noname and Cole is being blown out of proportion and it was petty of the latter to make a song tone policing  and gaslighting her for being angry at capitalism
> 
> But that Madlib beat bangs tho
> 
> He never misses


Now I know why male rappers don't beef with women lol. She actually called him out first.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 22, 2020)

Damn Eminem need to chill bruh


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2020)

Hit The Badass said:


> Damn Eminem need to chill bruh


It leaked because he got mad that Joe wouldn't shut his mouth. This is the OG verse of the song.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It leaked because he got mad that Joe wouldn't shut his mouth. This is the OG verse of the song.


Considering the shots Eminem is taking at Joe in previous tracks, he has a lot of stuff for diss tracks.

Now he is next after MGK


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

Hit The Badass said:


> Considering the shots Eminem is taking at Joe in previous tracks, he has a lot of stuff for diss tracks.
> 
> Now he is next after MGK


Mgk is back to being a Stan. Doubt it. I rather see him diss Joe in a full song but Joe won't take the bait.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 23, 2020)

i aint mad at this. ja rule got to eat. cutting a commercial better than running fake ass festivals.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2020)

Joe retired. He has already said he doesn't respect Em enough to come back for him.

And MGK is not a stan lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> i aint mad at this. ja rule got to eat. cutting a commercial better than running fake ass festivals.


He also can sing at your House Party for the right amount of money.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Joe retired. He has already said he doesn't respect Em enough to come back for him.
> 
> And MGK is not a stan lol


Mgk said lately Em was the best after the whole world dissed him. As for Joe... He still got bars.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 23, 2020)

Mgk has been on his Rock shit lately though and he's now fucking Mrs. Fox.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2020)

Whats this Joe shit everyone is talking about?  The video is gone. 



Lurker said:


> His hair is normal.



He looks like a Troll.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2020)

Meg thee stallion has a song coming out tonight called "Girls in the Hood"

And Eazy-E's children don't seem too happy about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2020)

They need to get over it, its a song title.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2020)

Nah, she sampled the beat too.

I'm expecting it to be a girl's version of the song. And the first girl's argument is that the people who own the rights to the song aren't allowing them to do the same despite being blood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2020)

Akademiks is living large. As corny as he can be sometimes. He's still a black self made millionaire who made nothing into something and that'll always be inspirational.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2020)

That Meg song was wack lol


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 26, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Akademiks is living large. As corny as he can be sometimes. He's still a black self made millionaire who made nothing into something and that'll always be inspirational.


this look like a good way to get pop smoked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2020)

He didn't show his address..I'm sure he lives in New Jersey without a whole lot of security though..so you might be right.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Whats this Joe shit everyone is talking about?  The video is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a Troll.


Bang's OG Verse got leaked. 69 dosen't have rainbow hair though....


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, she sampled the beat too.
> 
> I'm expecting it to be a girl's version of the song. And the first girl's argument is that the people who own the rights to the song aren't allowing them to do the same despite being blood.


She's hot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2020)

@UtahCrip are these gangsta?


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 27, 2020)

croccs aint gangsta


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 29, 2020)

akademiks need to sit his ass down and focus on being a hype man.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2020)

Akademiks seems to have forgotten his position, he talks higher than where he stands on the totem pole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2020)

He definitely suffer from delusions of grandeur and thinks of himself as some type of gatekeeper.

I also think he's insecure and tired of getting clowned on.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2020)

At the end of the day, nobody really gives a shit about all of his money if when you push him on his back and take his girl he'll struggle to get up like a turtle.

Thats a true Everyday Struggle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 30, 2020)

Akademiks really needs to shut the fuck up. This tough guy act doesn't work for him lol.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 30, 2020)

New Ye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2020)

Well that was...something.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2020)

Damn Ye, what happened to "slavery was a choice"? George Floyd knocked you out the sunken place?


----------



## Aesima (Jun 30, 2020)

Dude sounds fine, considering how liberated he feels(according to the lyrics)
Basically a distorted and more religious view of "This is America" by Childish Gambino, which isn't a bad thing, The song in it self is pretty good, Travis had a short verse, may as well not featured him at all lol.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 30, 2020)

Good song and perfect timing.
Its suposingly to be his single for next Album Gods Country that will be produced by Dr Dre.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Good song and perfect timing.
> Its suposingly to be his single for next Album Gods Country that will be produced by Dr Dre.


Omg Dre is getting a divorce filed by his wife and no prenup!! 40 Mil will go to her...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2020)

People still getting married while rich, huh? Smh


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> People still getting married while rich, huh? Smh


They were married for 24 years before now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh than she earn it


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 1, 2020)

Speaking of Kanye, preview of his Kid see ghost collab series with Cudi trailer came out last week

Voice overs sounds so off lmao, but i like the concept.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2020)

People forget Freddie has one of the nicest deals in all rap. None of that 360 shit. He gets over 70% of everything


----------



## Aesima (Jul 1, 2020)

More Ye, this one he's a feature..

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2020)

New pop smoke is out


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 4, 2020)

ak should have just kept it moving.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2020)

Freddie was on his ass for a full 72 hours. Even made t-shirts


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2020)

AK fucked up tho and attacked a powerful white woman. Now he's banned from his streaming platform and almost fired from his job.

So Gibbs won in the end


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> ak should have just kept it moving.


What you think of this?


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What you think of this?


designer super wacc. and that mystikal verse from 2012? i could have told him rapping that paul bunyan shit wasn't going to work out. entertaining tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2020)

Big.

You know what they say. They love you most when you're dead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Jul 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2020)

Somebody finally used Giannis' last name in a rhyme!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 5, 2020)

Lmaoo well atleast he is a man of his words, Anything that is not Trump at this point


----------



## Toph (Jul 5, 2020)

Another manic episode... Take your meds Kanye


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2020)

Seeing 50 rap Many Men for the first time (one of the biggest rap songs ever) and the crowd not giving a fuck is poetic to me.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

You don't see rappers like that anymore. J Cole and Kendrick are the only ones with elite level. People just stan Drake and I can't stand it because as a pure rapper he dosen't touch Cole or Kendrick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2020)

There's different trees of rap and each serves a purpose, I feel.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)

Drake made mumble possible. Get that man out of here. He's like the new Lil Wayne.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 9, 2020)

New collaboration song with Eminem & Kid Cudi dropping tommorrow


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## MO (Jul 11, 2020)

Y'all overhype the hell out of Cole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2020)

MO said:


> Y'all overhype the hell out of Cole.


The guy who has sold millions of records?


----------



## MO (Jul 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The guy who has sold millions of records?


not talking about his success, talking about his talent.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 12, 2020)

Cole is talented. 

People swear he is the second coming of Jesus. He's not leagues above his peers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't think so. But I think he can hold his own against anyone

His verse here at 1:51 wowed me:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 12, 2020)

cole alright but he dont do anything for me. Gs ain't fuccing with cole. no hood bangers or nothing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2020)

His demo is college kids UC.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> His demo is college kids UC.


that's why he don't hit the same. me and college kids ain't got the same life experiences. they was out stomping the yard while i was out stomping someone out on the yard.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

Em still got mad bars for days. I dunno what folks saying he washed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Em still got mad bars for days. I dunno what folks saying he washed


My friend trys to say Lil Wayne is better.... Current Lil Wayne and he said Mac Miller as well and that's when I found out he was hating. He dosen't like him anymore becacuse he can't catch his bars and he raps faster now.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> My friend trys to say Lil Wayne is better.... Current Lil Wayne and he said Mac Miller as well and that's when I found out he was hating. He dosen't like him anymore becacuse he can't catch his bars and he raps faster now.



If you are a student of the game, you will know the man Em still got bars. He is like the Lio Messi of hip hop.

I listened to this song two times over and there are dozens of punchlines in them. Witty punchlines.

If a man say Lil Wayne and Mac Miller better than Em skill wise... just say 

I know there are rappers better than Em, but it is not Mr Carter or Mr Miller.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> If you are a student of the game, you will know the man Em still got bars. He is like the Lio Messi of hip hop.
> 
> I listened to this song two times over and there are dozens of punchlines in them. Witty punchlines.
> 
> ...


My friend also said Hotline bling is a real rap song. I was like dude! Drake dosen't rap in the fucking song.. Yes he makes a lot of money and he can rap but not that song.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Dudes swear because they listen to rap longer that just makes their opinion better. No, I'm sorry man.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

MO said:


> Y'all overhype the hell out of Cole.


lets be frank, man got mature bars


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> lets be frank, man got mature bars


They mad at what he did lately and he isn't gangsta enough for some people. Man will be a legend one day and all these gay woke people hating for one song he did.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> My friend also said Hotline bling is a real rap song. I was like dude! Drake dosen't rap in the fucking song.. Yes he makes a lot of money and he can rap but not that song.


well hotline bling is one of my best Drake songs. but it is not pure rap. it is a pop song over trap beats. and yeah, he no rap for that song.

Drake is a top 10 rapper in this gen, no lie. Some folks just envy him but really the man deserves the success he gets.

but he is not bodying Em. or Kendrick.

An example of his story telling skill


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> well hotline bling is one of my best Drake songs. but it is not pure rap. it is a pop song over trap beats. and yeah, he no rap for that song.
> 
> Drake is a top 10 rapper in this gen, no lie. Some folks just envy him but really the man deserves the success he gets.
> 
> ...


No I agree. It's just that one song is really pop tbh. Drake will be one of the GOATS even if we I don't like it but I see him as somebody who does more than one music genre.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> They mad at what he did lately and he isn't gangsta enough for some people. Man will be a legend one day and all these gay woke people hating for one song he did.


I despise the stereo type that rappers must be gangsta or street or from the hood.

That is just bull shit of the highest demonic order from the belly of Belial/Belzebub/Diablo.

No gangsta wants to trap forever. Nobody wants to live in poverty forever. Nobody wanna e in the hood forever.

Blacks have more to say than just gangbanging, sexing and just being brute.

This is why I respect Kendrick, Cole, Big Krit, Drake, Bizzle, Lecrae and the new gen that use their voice to show a greater depth to black lifestyle.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> I despise the stereo type that rappers must be gangsta or street or from the hood.
> 
> That is just bull shit of the highest demonic order from the belly of Belial/Belzebub/Diablo.
> 
> ...


Kendrick dosen't have the voice Drake and Cole have though. Imo.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Kendrick dosen't have the voice Drake and Cole have though. Imo.


No, he does not. But he makes up for it with the energy and passion in his lungs.

Every time you listen, you just have to pay attention to what he is saying. And he is saying a whole lot.

And being a rapper, i love the pure rap nature of k.dot. cos like him i cannot sing.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

By voice do you mean platform or followership? or do you mean singing voice


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2020)

Beats mad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2020)

Lulu said:


> By voice do you mean platform or followership? or do you mean singing voice


Singing. Kendrick is a beast though. King Kunta was a fav for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jul 14, 2020)

does look like b brown tho


----------



## Lulu (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MO (Jul 16, 2020)

pray for my _w_ife y'all. She got shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2020)

MO said:


> pray for my _w_ife y'all. She got shot.


She's mine!


----------



## MO (Jul 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's mine!


leave us alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2020)

MO said:


> pray for my _w_ife y'all. She got shot.


You hear how she may have been shot by Tory?


----------



## MO (Jul 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You hear how she may have been shot by Tory?


yes. Its on sight with his 5'2 ass.


----------



## MO (Jul 17, 2020)

Oh wow. He still young tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2020)

He'll likely come back lol


----------



## Lulu (Jul 17, 2020)

who got shot?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2020)

Meg the stallion was shot


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jul 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Meg the stallion was shot


yo... i just saw the footage... crazy shiii


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Even if megan has 9 toes now..I'd still smash


----------



## Lulu (Jul 19, 2020)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

You really dig her like that huh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 19, 2020)

Lulu said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> You really dig her like that huh


Who wouldnt dig her like that with that bootyyy tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Lulu said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> You really dig her like that huh



She got it all. I'm just asking for a chance


----------



## Lulu (Jul 19, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Who wouldnt dig her like that with that bootyyy tho



Gay nuccas 

P.S: i aint a gay nucca




~Gesy~ said:


> She got it all. I'm just asking for a chance



she dont like one minute men... you aint no one minute man right?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> She got it all. I'm just asking for a chance


Everyone is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Gay nuccas
> 
> P.S: i aint a gay nucca
> 
> ...


Not the second time


----------



## Lulu (Jul 20, 2020)

i googled her images and she aint hot like that to me. she hot, but not that hot. maybe there is a video or image i should see cos i expected something hotter than nicki


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 20, 2020)

Late to the party, i didnt believe it at first but holly shit Tory wtf, fuckin wildin out here.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 20, 2020)

Naniii

Havent been keepin up with Nicki whos baby is it?


----------



## Ruse (Jul 20, 2020)

That sex offender she’s married to I think


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

She did say she wants to retire from rap and have lots of babies somewhere.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh lawd


----------



## mali (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 20, 2020)

Ik her husband is geeking. The way he secured the bag.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

MO said:


> Ik her husband is geeking. The way he secured the bag.


She's about to get Halle Berry'd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2020)

I should've known those were pregnant titties in that 6ix9ine video.


----------



## Ren. (Jul 20, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Naniii
> 
> Havent been keepin up with Nicki whos baby is it?


Hers, probably


----------



## Lulu (Jul 20, 2020)

awwwwwww


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2020)

Watch the baby be Eminem's kid.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Jul 21, 2020)

this is such a mood i dont even know what to say...

jhene, you a crazy woman... and i loff you


----------



## MO (Jul 22, 2020)

Lulu said:


> this is such a mood i dont even know what to say...
> 
> jhene, you a crazy woman... and i loff you


Triggered is my favorite song of hers.

That collab album she did with Big Sean was great.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 22, 2020)

MO said:


> Triggered is my favorite song of hers.
> 
> That collab album she did with Big Sean was great.


heard that song was a sub to sean...
but apparently they back together.

didnt know they had a collab album. whats the name?


----------



## MO (Jul 22, 2020)

Lulu said:


> heard that song was a sub to sean...
> but apparently they back together.
> 
> didnt know they had a collab album. whats the name?


Twenty88


----------



## Lulu (Jul 22, 2020)

The Cole songs dropped yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2020)

Not yet. But speaking of cole. This guy is worth millions on millions but constantly dresses like he sleeps on a mat under a bridge.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not yet. But speaking of cole. This guy is worth millions on millions but constantly dresses like he sleeps on a mat under a bridge.


He looks like Bob Marley right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2020)

The j.cole tracks were ok. At this point in his career he needs to experiment a bit and change some things


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 24, 2020)

Last Logic Album is here


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 24, 2020)

Bangaaaaa


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2020)

After his second album, I laughed whenever he releases music . But I might give this one a spin


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 24, 2020)

Couple songs in and its alright, that statement already is Cap, the interludes are hella cringe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2020)

This is rap history right here


----------



## Lurko (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is rap history right here


drake fans the only group softer than drake


----------



## Sloan (Jul 27, 2020)

Only way I'd have a challenger is if I bought a dodge


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 27, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Only way I'd have a challenger is if I bought a dodge


there 9 parts to this shit? my man should have stopped at 1.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Last Logic Album is here


Last?


~Gesy~ said:


> This is rap history right here


 This is the first I'm hearing about this.  If I were Joe I would bring this up every year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks like it's still difficult for her to talk about


----------



## Sloan (Jul 27, 2020)

I thot she was a savage


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Last?


Logic said it


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 27, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I thot she was a savage


----------



## Sloan (Jul 27, 2020)

GANDO said:


>



Too early?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 28, 2020)

Finally listen to the whole Logic Album at Work and it was pretty good not going to lie, one of his best work in a while. Interludes was still kind of cringe tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2020)

Still halfway through.  But yeah it's not that bad. 

He still sounds like he want's to imitate Cole's cadence sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I thot she was a savage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 29, 2020)

Has to be my fav in the Album

and Open Mic/Aquarius III


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2020)

Malik B. died


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Malik B. died


Yikes. Only 47. Beard wasn't even full of greys yet.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yikes. Only 47. Beard wasn't even full of greys yet.


Yeah, have you seen LeBron's beard lately?  You would have though Malik was younger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Lmao I thought she caught Dre slipping for a sec.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruse (Jul 30, 2020)

Fair enough from Snoop I’ll never understand why people get up in arms over a subjective list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Rap is competitive.  And people love to believe their fave is the best.

NBAYoungboy is Kendrick in the eyes of a 15 year old.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rap is competitive.  And people love to believe their fave is the best.
> 
> NBAYoungboy is Kendrick in the eyes of a 15 year old.


Yikes.  There is objective skill, where does NBAYoungboy come into that?  Nowhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Yikes.  There is objective skill, where does NBAYoungboy come into that?  Nowhere.


Skill is subjective in this genre. It's not judged by how proficient you are with a guitar or the high octaves you can make your voice reach.

I spoke to a child who doesn't think Kendrick is as skilled as Youngboy


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Skill is subjective in this genre. It's not judged by how proficient you are with a guitar or the high octaves you can make your voice reach.
> 
> I spoke to a child who doesn't think Kendrick is as skilled as Youngboy


Not really.  Multis, entendres, ability to ride the beat, versatility with flow, lyricism, etc.  If you rap with one syllable words the same cadence throughout the entire song, you aren't better than the guy who has the qualities I listed above.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Not really.  Multis, entendres, ability to ride the beat, versatility with flow, lyricism, etc.  If you rap with one syllable words the same cadence throughout the entire song, you aren't better than the guy who has the qualities I listed above.


But people have different criterias for skill is what I'm saying . Some people say eminem has all of that but isn't saying anything of substance and drop his grade because of that.

The views on Youngboy's music videos rivals Drake's . He pretty much leads the new generation. He's not my cup of tea but I don't think he's trash. He can ride a beat change his flow and show lyricism.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> But people have different criterias for skill is what I'm saying . Some people say eminem has all of that but isn't saying anything of substance and drop his grade because of that


It comes a point when they aren't judging him as a rapper then.


~Gesy~ said:


> He can ride a beat change his flow and show lyricism.


Better than Kendrick?  No.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 30, 2020)

Aaah yes... the never ending debate on who is the greatest rapper


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> It comes a point when they aren't judging him as a rapper then


He's being judged as a musician . Only focusing on rappity raprap is how NY lost their dominance to Cali..and later Atlanta. And now the NY rappers take their sound from other places because their own sound is outdated.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's being judged as a musician . Only focusing on rappity raprap is how NY lost their dominance to Cali..and later Atlanta. And now the NY rappers take their sound from other places because their own sound is outdated.


Rapping skill is rapping skill.  If you're not as a good a rapper as someone then you lack their skill.  I'm not talking about production or anything else, that's irrelevant to actual skill as a rapper.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Rapping skill is rapping skill.  If you're not as a good a rapper as someone then you lack their skill.  I'm not talking about production or anything else, that's irrelevant to actual skill as a rapper.


I just think they're are more skills that a rapper has in their bag than just being a wordsmith. Kendrick's my favorite rapper but there are things he isn't skillfully capable of that less talented rappers are.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I just think they're are more skills that a rapper has in their bag than just being a wordsmith. Kendrick's my favorite rapper but there are things he isn't skillfully capable of that less talented rappers are.


You might be talking about the , one of them being rapping.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2020)

If you want true top tens then watch Em and Black Thought rap. Nas and Biggie as well.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I just think they're are more skills that a rapper has in their bag than just being a wordsmith. Kendrick's my favorite rapper but there are things he isn't skillfully capable of that less talented rappers are.


Do you think Lil Pump and 69 are rappers?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Aaah yes... the never ending debate on who is the greatest rapper


Kendrick may not be the greatest...but he damn sure is a better rapper than fucking YoungBoy. Gesy just thinks popularity = talent (and even worse popularity with 15 year olds = talent, because Kendrick is more popular overall)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You might be talking about the , one of them being rapping.


Nah. I'm talking about music making, specifically . For example, ATL rappers are known for harmonizing.  Drake took harmonizing to the highest level. But when Kendrick tried it on his last album he was ridiculed for it.

There's also guys like Tory Lanez who people dub a "chameleon" because of how drastically he can change his sound to fit a song.


Lurker said:


> Do you think Lil Pump and 69 are rappers?


Yes they are rappers. Just not very good ones.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah. I'm talking about music making, specifically . For example, ATL rappers are known for harmonizing. Drake took harmonizing to the highest level. But when Kendrick tried it on his last album he was ridiculed for it.
> 
> There's also guys like Tory Lanez who people dub a "chameleon" because of how drastically he can change his sound to fit a song.


Harmonizing (alone) doesn't make a great rapper.  I already gave some criteria above.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Harmonizing (alone) doesn't make a great rapper.  I already gave some criteria above.


Wordsmithing alone doesn't make a great rapper either. If you're only good at your "criteria " you won't last long in this business.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 30, 2020)

Ya'll wanna hear some Battle rap Bars I wrote a while ago


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wordsmithing alone doesn't make a great rapper either. If you're only good at your "criteria " you won't last long in this business.


Where did I say it's just wordsmithing?  If that were the case Canibus and Aster Rock would be the best MCs ever.  I gave the criteria above.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm just saying different rappers have different skillsets and serve different purposes. 

Eminem is an iconic rapper but he's not going to bump in the club like drake does. In a way..Drake is the greatest rapper because he has a song for every situation.  Club, weddings, funerals, alone in your room, in the gym, you name it.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 30, 2020)

I like my hip hop music with some intelligent rap, garnished with some silky smooth R'n'B singing on top


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm just saying different rappers have different skillsets and serve different purposes.
> 
> Eminem is an iconic rapper but he's not going to bump in the club like drake does. In a way..Drake is the greatest rapper because he has a song for every situation.  Club, weddings, funerals, alone in your room, in the gym, you name it.


So Drake is for dancing?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2020)

Lulu said:


> I like my hip hop music with some intelligent rap, garnished with some silky smooth R'n'B singing on top


J Cole and Kendrick are by far the best rappers this generation.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> J Cole and Kendrick are by far the best rappers this generation.


I, Lulu, am ready for this conversation


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Lulu said:


> I, Lulu, am ready for this conversation


Who's better from 2010 to 2020 generation? No old rappers allowed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Jul 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who's better from 2010 to 2020 generation? No old rappers allowed.


None like Kdot and young simba 

Except for ma nizzle Big KRIT, Nasty C, Taelor Gray, Christon Gray and Dre Murray


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Lulu said:


> None like Kdot and young simba
> 
> Except for ma nizzle Big KRIT, Nasty C, Taelor Gray, Christon Gray and Dre Murray


You think they are better?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 31, 2020)

Legit three of those rappers are before 2010..... I said this generation.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 1, 2020)

I dinno any of them where before this generation


----------



## Lulu (Aug 1, 2020)

Just did this freestyle yesterday... What y'all think? It's unmixed and unmastered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2020)

Boofuckinghoo. You're too weak for the limelight.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Boofuckinghoo. You're too weak for the limelight.


what did Joe budden do to him?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2020)

Lulu said:


> what did Joe budden do to him?


Said that his music is trash. And that he copies from better rappers. I think he specifically said that Logic's music sounds like "soulless  gentrified hiphop".


----------



## Lulu (Aug 1, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Said that his music is trash. And that he copies from better rappers. I think he specifically said that Logic's music sounds like "soulless  gentrified hiphop".


Damn bruh, that is cold


----------



## Lurko (Aug 1, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Damn bruh, that is cold


Joe does that a lot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## wileykat (Aug 4, 2020)

Bobby Shmurda out tomorrow?


----------



## Lulu (Aug 4, 2020)

Ionno the man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Bobby Shmurda out tomorrow?


Up to parole


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2020)

wileykat said:


> Bobby Shmurda out tomorrow?


"The Brooklyn rapper, born Ackquille Pollard, turned 26 on Tuesday, and his return home from jail has been one of the most highly-anticipated events in hip-hop. Now we have an idea of when it might happen. Complex has learned that the rapper’s parole hearing will occur the week of August 17 (despite widespread rumors of it occurring on Tuesday, August 4), and there’s at least a chance that he will be released not long afterwards."


----------



## Lulu (Aug 4, 2020)

he better not do something stupid and go back to jail


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 4, 2020)

bobby shmurda the 2010s tony yayo. people saying free bobby but aint gonna be checcing for him when he free.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh wow,  Hot n*gga only came out 6 years ago? Why did I think it came out in my high school years?

Anyway, Music sounds a lot different from those days..I think people will pay their respects and listen to his first project..if it's trash he's done.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2020)

Lol Shmurda, let's hope his next song isn't another snitching single.


----------



## Muah (Aug 4, 2020)

for some reason I can't listen to Joe budden unless he git a good ass guest. His interview with pusha T was good though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2020)

Muah said:


> for some reason I can't listen to Joe budden unless he git a good ass guest. His interview with pusha T was good though.


I'm listening tomorrow. He said he's gonna double down and bite into logic some more!


----------



## Muah (Aug 5, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm listening tomorrow. He said he's gonna double down and bite into logic some more!


I dont think logic deserve this bit fuck it I couldn't really listen to his music noway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2020)

He makes himself an easy target.  He may as well tape a "kick me" sign to his back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 5, 2020)

Probably my fav Doom song, that Spongebob type beat, the rhyming, flow


Ahh HOT SHIT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2020)

"Mm..Food" is my favorite Doom album

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 5, 2020)

For me its between "Mm Food", Madvillianiary, The Mouse and the Mask all for diffrent reasons.

Which reminds me i still need to finish his catalogue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2020)

Number 1 trending topic on YouTube and Twitter lol


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Number 1 trending topic on YouTube and Twitter lol


this a clean version but the video pretty rauchy. wacc shit. who want to see some ass shaking but they ears too sensitive for some curse words?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> this a clean version but the video pretty rauchy. wacc shit. who want to see some ass shaking but they ears too sensitive for some curse words?


Lol Cardi can have her titties out but can't say pussy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruse (Aug 9, 2020)

The faux outrage this song is causing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2020)

I agree. Females has been rapping raunchy lyrics since the beginning. The fact that this song caught the attention of world leaders is pretty interesting.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 9, 2020)

That song is freaking catchy I heard it’s already gold.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 9, 2020)

Ruse said:


> The faux outrage this song is causing


who gets mad when the pussy wet? i feel bad for these dudes wives.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 9, 2020)

The comments are tearing James apart and Deanna is being acused of having a DAP. I love to see it.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 10, 2020)

Bruh this went stupid and its bout cereal!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2020)

Lol I love IDKs videos even though he's rarely doing anything in them lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 10, 2020)

Shit had me ded, this man was eating cereal  while the beat and song went retarded


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 10, 2020)

Why are they mad tight bout that song lol, if you let ure kids listen to it then its ure fault as a Parent.

And that James P Parley dude is honestly retarded.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

I like it. Reminds me of the NWA and Slim Shady era.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 11, 2020)

why milhouse tripping off some wet pussy?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2020)

Imagine if social media were a thing when Hard Core was released.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

Right? Cardi and Meg aren't nearly as vulgar as women _used to be_ in rap.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Right? Cardi and Meg aren't nearly as vulgar as women _used to be_ in rap.


What’s sad is that’s the censored version Thant people are fussing about.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2020)

Yet Cardi and Megan are the nastiest thing ever!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

The hardcore album starts with a guy masturbating in a movie theater


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

1988
1996
2001
2002
2008

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

Honorable mention
1935


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

I've only heard music from 3 of the people here..not sure on their rap level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 11, 2020)

Only folks i know and heard music from: NLE Choppa, Polo G, and Jack Harlow,  I know Mulatto (mainly for being Winner in the the Rap game) Heard 1 of her songs passing by and  like that freaky girl remix she did with Gucci.


As for who will have the best freestyle, I am betting on the first 3 i mentioned. NLE choppa will probably have the best energy in the Cypher, Polo will rap rap, and Jack Harlow would probs flex rap.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 11, 2020)

Nle Choppa energy is by farrrr unmatched in the game right now, listen to half of his new Album had me sweating and shit n his only 6 years younger than me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

Speaking of history. Happy 47th Birthday Hiphop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh wow, happy bday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've only heard music from 3 of the people here..not sure on their rap level.


same here and 1 is from snitching on Lou will not rapping.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> same here and 1 is from snitching on Lou will not rapping.


What's Poppin is a pretty big song. You had to have heard it blasting out of cars or something .


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2020)

What's poppin? Got yo bitch just Thottin.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's Poppin is a pretty big song. You had to have heard it blasting out of cars or something .


just looked it up. why justin timberlake brother take up rapping? song alright but don't see myself bumping it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> just looked it up. why justin timberlake brother take up rapping? song alright but don't see myself bumping it


A lot of people didn't know he was white until this year


----------



## MO (Aug 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Honorable mention
> 1935


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Honorable mention
> 1935


The music Gesy's grandmother used to play to him to put him to sleep.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2020)

Nas dissed Doja Cat in his song last night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nas dissed Doja Cat in his song last night


That was a clever line.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 14, 2020)

I see a lot of good memes with this Cypher, but  will it be as good as the "Woke up like the Man" is a good question


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2020)

Jack Harlow, Rodwave and Baby Keem sound like they gonna kill .

Lil Keed sounds like he's about to spit some garbage juice tho.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Naas dissed Doja Cat in his song last night


"No matter your race we all are blacc" 

nas need to chill out with it. you going to start having white guys claiming they blacc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2020)

Dude was popping off for 3 days straight and finally got what he asked for


----------



## Sloan (Aug 15, 2020)

He's a wasteman not surprised.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nas dissed Doja Cat in his song last night


She’s basically low hanging fruit at the moment so she’s the easiest to put their foot on. The majority of the hate she gets is not justified I feel especially going off of what I have see myself. I haven’t listened to the song myself but I heard overall it was positive.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dude was popping off for 3 days straight and finally got what he asked for


this just say according to reports but don't link the reports. i hope he got robbed but they need more proof. hopefully more cities start exercising a tax on this dude. if he come to Utah I know I'ma try to collect.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2020)

Drake is embracing his inner clown.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 16, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Drake is embracing his inner clown.


He lowkey knew what he was doing


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 16, 2020)

Random as fuck but shit made my day

If this was on Twitter they canceling his fu**ng ass


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 17, 2020)

Don Toliver hooks be always hiting


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 17, 2020)

damn they got jam master jay's killers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2020)

These were ...ok. don't think I'd ever care to hear them again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2020)

That's huge . Beating Drake is no easy feat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2020)

Truth comes out


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 20, 2020)

The Door


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2020)

It's over for him lol


----------



## MO (Aug 20, 2020)

I wish I would protect someone who shot me. His ass would be going to jail first thing next morning.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 21, 2020)

meg aint got no shooters? not getting the police involved was the right decsion but you got to send the goons after him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2020)

The streets are saying Meg snitched. If you shoot me and I'm not gamg affiliated,  I can't tell anyone that you shot me?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The streets are saying Meg snitched. If you shoot me and I'm not gamg affiliated,  I can't tell anyone that you shot me?


she def snitching. the right thing to do would have been to have tory lanez wacced.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> she def snitching. the right thing to do would have been to have tory lanez wacced.


Meg isn't a criminal and has no reason to take that path. Civilians call the police, UC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Meg isn't a criminal and has no reason to take that path. Civilians call the police, UC.


my mindset stepped in that G shit. maybe asking for Tory Lanez to be assassinated was too much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Meg isn't a criminal and has no reason to take that path. Civilians call the police, UC.


She literally has a song called hood rat shit, the bitch is barely human at this point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She literally has a song called hood rat shit, the bitch is barely human at this point.



Have you actually heard the song? And what does her art have to do with her getting shot?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Have you actually heard the song? And what does her art have to do with her getting shot?


Don’t call that shit art, and her “music” shows glimpses of her real life character, that character is absolutely garbage therefore it’s not surprising that she would associate with other humans of low moral or character.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

That’s a big yikes. So you are only assuming you know her character. There is also a lot of generalizing you are doing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> her “music” shows glimpses of her real life character,


Her music is mostly about drinking,dancing, fucking..you know..things that a lot of chicks in their early 20s are into. What's the big issue?what makes her an evil individual?


----------



## Ruse (Aug 23, 2020)

King’s disease


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Ruse said:


> King’s disease


Plan to listen to it tonight.  Heard good things.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That’s a big yikes. So you are only assuming you know her character. There is also a lot of generalizing you are doing.


She has a song called hood rat shit, and she promotes promiscuity to children just stop.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Her music is mostly about drinking,dancing, fucking..you know..things that a lot of chicks in their early 20s are into. What's the big issue?what makes her an evil individual?


That’s fucking disgusting. If my daughter listened to, engaged in, or promoted that behavior I’d have her put in a home.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 23, 2020)

that new nas alright.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> She has a song called hood rat shit, and she promotes promiscuity to children just stop.


cuz, you sounding like a major herb. you ain't down with broads drinking, dancing or fuccing? ben shaprio is that you?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> that new nas alright.
> 
> cuz, you sounding like a major herb. you ain't down with broads drinking, dancing or fuccing? ben shaprio is that you?


Idk why you speak like this on the internet, I’m really from the streets and I guess you’re doing a gimmick or some kind of weird rpg shit but idk if I can engage in a debate with someone making fun of a culture I’m far too familiar with.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk why you speak like this on the internet, I’m really from the streets and I guess you’re doing a gimmick or some kind of weird rpg shit but idk if I can engage in a debate with someone making fun of a culture I’m far too familiar with.


nah cuz. my gangsta certified. you talking bout you from the streets and catching the vapors over women rapping bout fuccing.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She has a song called hood rat shit, and she promotes promiscuity to children just stop.


She is not supposed to parent anyone’s children nor does she make music for children anyways. If anyone’s children are becoming promiscuous listening to music then that speaks on their job parenting. Dehumanizing a woman because you don’t like her music and don’t like what it stands for is inexcusable.

People need to realize that these public figures aren’t babysitters.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> nah cuz. my gangsta certified. you talking bout you from the streets and catching the vapors over women rapping bout fuccing.


The streets wouldn’t be in the condition they are in if it wasn’t for bitches like this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She is not supposed to parent anyone’s children nor does she make music for children anyways. If anyone’s children are becoming promiscuous listening to music then that speaks on their job parenting. Dehumanizing a woman because you don’t like her music and don’t like what it stands for is inexcusable.
> 
> People need to realize that these public figures aren’t babysitters.


the statistics speak for themselves


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2020)

I shot the plug in the foot cuz he was steppin on tha dope


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> the statistics speak for themselves


I fail to see how this is her problem. Also that link does not disprove a single thing I have said at all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I fail to see how this is her problem. Also that link does not disprove a single thing I have said at all.


People who are already troubled listen to her music for confirmation on their beliefs. We’re not talking just about literal children but also people that are 18 and over that are still children mentally. You don’t understand because you live a nice suburban life and think “hey it’s just music” the problem is the music becomes doctrinaire to a certain minority. This is part of the system that has perpetually kept lower income families in poverty and in constant depression.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s fucking disgusting. If my daughter listened to, engaged in, or promoted that behavior I’d have her put in a home.


Your daughter _will_ listen to it tho. So what are you gonna do?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People who are already troubled listen to her music for confirmation on their beliefs. We’re not talking just about literal children but also people that are 18 and over that are still children mentally. You don’t understand because you live a nice suburban life and think “hey it’s just music” the problem is the music becomes doctrinaire to a certain minority. This is part of the system that has perpetually kept lower income families in poverty and in constant depression.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People who are already troubled listen to her music for confirmation on their beliefs. We’re not talking just about literal children but also people that are 18 and over that are still children mentally. You don’t understand because you live a nice suburban life and think “hey it’s just music” the problem is the music becomes doctrinaire to a certain minority. This is part of the system that has perpetually kept lower income families in poverty and in constant depression.


People who are troubled still have their own minds and free will. Yes we are talking about those 18 and younger but that’s what parents and guardians are for. It will never be Kim Kardashian’s job to parent my children. Also don’t you fucking dare speak on me when you don’t know me. I am that “certain minority” that you’re talking about and have been in poverty and trying to make ends meet even now is hard so don’t try and read me. Just because I’m in a better place now doesn’t mean I was always in a place of privledge. My family hasn’t come as far as we have because we listened to Beethoven and drank warm tea. Stop it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Your daughter _will_ listen to it tho. So what are you gonna do?


I already said it, learn how to read.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> People who are troubled still have their own minds and free will. Yes we are talking about those 18 and younger but that’s what parents and guardians are for. It will never be Kim Kardashian’s job to parent my children. Also don’t you fucking dare speak on me when you don’t know me. I am that “certain minority” that you’re talking about and have been in poverty and trying to make ends meet even now is hard so don’t try and read me. Just because I’m in a better place now doesn’t mean I was always in a place of privledge. My family hasn’t come as far as we have because we listened to Beethoven and drank warm tea. Stop it.


You lived in the inner city ghetto of a major city?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You lived in the inner city ghetto of a major city?


I’ve lived in the projects of a smaller city. Not that it matters too much anyways the fact of the matter is don’t speak on me when you don’t know me. It isn’t required that I pass your sniff test.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I already said it, learn how to read.


I'm not reading your bullshit.  What I do wanna say is I don't know how much older than me you are..but in my experience..the biggest whores in school came from strict dads like you..so..thank you.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not reading your bullshit.  What I do wanna say is I don't know how much older than me you are..but in my experience..the biggest whores in school came from strict dads like you..so..thank you.


You live with your grandmother, I’m about two years off from a house. Thats our age difference.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’ve lived in the projects of a smaller city. Not that it matters too much anyways the fact of the matter is don’t speak on me when you don’t know me. It isn’t required that I pass your sniff test.


So you grew up in a neighborhood that was mostly poor Caucasian? If so, you’re disqualified.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The streets wouldn’t be in the condition they are in if it wasn’t for bitches like this.


went from im from the streets to the streets is bitches. make up your mind, cuz. i dont think you could even survive in the softest utah ghettos. 

you on the internet throwing a fit bout explicit lyrics. who the fucc cares?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> went from im from the streets to the streets is bitches. make up your mind, cuz. i dont think you could even survive in the softest utah ghettos.
> 
> you on the internet throwing a fit bout explicit lyrics. who the fucc cares?


I’m from parkside in west Philadelphia where we had to rake up syringes before we could sweep our steps, I was active in the streets for 7 years from ages 19-26 from Kensington to Kingsessing.

What the fuck is a Utah hood, who are y’all beefing with, Mormons?


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m from parkside in west Philadelphia where we had to rake up syringes before we could sweep our steps, I was active in the streets for 7 years from ages 19-26 from Kensington to Kingsessing.
> 
> What the fuck is a Utah hood, who are y’all beefing with, Mormons?


man everyone from the hood got stories like that. aint nothing new.

everyone knows them mormons roll deep.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> man everyone from the hood got stories like that. aint nothing new.
> 
> everyone knows them mormons roll deep.


That’s true but not everyone was active in areas of that nature, especially not you.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So you grew up in a neighborhood that was mostly poor Caucasian? If so, you’re disqualified.


Yeah...no.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So you grew up in a neighborhood that was mostly poor Caucasian? If so, you’re disqualified.


Also even if I was why would my experience not matter?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Also even if I was why would my experience not matter?


Because that isn’t the demographic that the record labels and radios are seeking to target with this kind of music(Cardi B, Niki, Meg, and City girls).

I’m pretty sure those Caucasian girls get their garbage from somewhere else, that emo chick that’s really popular.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Because that isn’t the demographic that the record labels and radios are seeking to target with this kind of music(Cardi B, Niki, Meg, and City girls).
> 
> I’m pretty sure those Caucasian girls get their garbage from somewhere else, that emo chick that’s really popular.


Popstars can't reach the heights of the girls you mentioned without white fans.

Cardi b just went at white trump supporting kids for playing WAP in a video. 

Stop with the sterotypes.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Because that isn’t the demographic that the record labels and radios are seeking to target with this kind of music(Cardi B, Niki, Meg, and City girls).
> 
> I’m pretty sure those Caucasian girls get their garbage from somewhere else, that emo chick that’s really popular.


That wouldn’t matter if I was black anyways. So I fail to see what you are getting at. Black people aren’t the only demographic who listens to those women a lot of the younger generation does.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That wouldn’t matter if I was black anyways. So I fail to see what you are getting at. Black people aren’t the only demographic who listens to those women a lot of the younger generation does.


The targeted demographic is the concern, obviously a 100 year old man can listen to the shit but I’m not worried about the minority consumer. Black women in poverty ages 14-30 are the concern.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Popstars can't reach the heights of the girls you mentioned without white fans.
> 
> Cardi b just went at white trump supporting kids for playing WAP in a video.
> 
> Stop with the sterotypes.


It’s not a stereotype grandmas boy, learn what targeted demographic means before commenting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

The targeted demo is white kids who want a window view of the black experience.  Rapper Noname has quit rap because she's tired of white people rapping her lyrics slurs included.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The targeted demo is white kids who want a window view of the black experience.  Rapper Noname has quit rap because she's tired of white people rapping her lyrics slurs included.


No, it’s not. That demographic isn’t reached until the artist has established a base, and even then they are almost never catered to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Do you have a learning disability, I’m genuinely curious?
> 
> How don’t you understand that everything that is bought and sold has a demographic that they attempt to appeal to and how that is different from stereotypes?


White kids. Black people dictates what's cool but white kids is where the money is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14

Who are in these videos?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

That’s not how business works, the white children who seek to peek behind the curtain are achieved after the base, and need not be targeted by definition


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> Who are in these videos?


That’s anecdotal


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2020)

Pretty sure mans from the hood wasn’t purchasing music, we was using Limewire lol.   Speaking from the early 2000’s at least if you was like 10 years old in the 90’s than you would have had to rob it or buy it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rap isn’t even popular with teenagers period, it ranks seventh after folk music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Pretty sure mans from the hood wasn’t purchasing music, we was using Limewire lol.   Speaking from the early 2000’s at least if you was like 10 years old in the 90’s than you would have had to rob it or buy it.


I'm technically buying music now since I listen through streaming.  But I can count on one had the amount of CDs I bought. Download and burn turned into download and tranfer to mp3/phone.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Pretty sure mans from the hood wasn’t purchasing music, we was using Limewire lol.   Speaking from the early 2000’s at least if you was like 10 years old in the 90’s than you would have had to rob it or buy it.


Phyisical/digital sales of the song itself is far from how labels make their money anyway, advertising, branding, and promotion are what pay the bills.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rap isn’t even popular with teenagers period, it ranks seventh after folk music.


>2012

This nigguh used almost decade old statistics y'all.  The teens in this article aren't even teens anymore. You're hilarious, you know that?!


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm technically buying music now since I listen through streaming.  But I can count on one had the amount of CDs I bought. Download and burn turned into download and tranfer to mp3/phone.



Ye I’ve bought two albums my whole life and similar to you I pay for Music technically since I got Apple Music but growing up I barely knew anyone that actually bought Music Cds etc.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Phyisical/digital sales of the song itself is far from how labels make their money anyway, advertising, branding, and promotion are what pay the bills.



Even so barely know anybody that was going to concerts or buying T shirts from these artists etc etc.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Even so barely know anybody that was going to concerts or buying T shirts from these artists etc etc.


?? That’s anecdotal and does not counter my point in any way.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> ?? That’s anecdotal and does not counter my point in any way.



So people from your neighbourhood were?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> >2012
> 
> This nigguh used almost decade old statistics y'all.  The teens in this article aren't even teens anymore. You're hilarious, you know that?!


What’s hilarious is you have no statistics to back your claims, just anecdotal banter.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Sloan said:


> So people from your neighbourhood were?


Growing up I seen a lot of kids with shirts of their favorite artist, was that stuff licensed merchandise? I have no way to tell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What’s hilarious is you have no statistics to back your claims, just anecdotal banter.


All the statistics I found says that rap is the most popular form of music. And everyone who isn't an out of touch old man like yourself knows it's dominated by young consumers.

Have you ever been to a concert, old man?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The targeted demographic is the concern, obviously a 100 year old man can listen to the shit but I’m not worried about the minority consumer. Black women in poverty ages 14-30 are the concern.


Black artists typically make music that black people listen to. They aren’t being targeted for some grand agenda as far as music is concerned. Again all of this goes back to parenting.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> All the statistics I found says that rap is the most popular form of music. And everyone who isn't an out of touch old man like yourself knows it's dominated by young consumers.
> 
> Have you ever been to a concert, old man?


That overall popularity wasn’t my assertion, I provided statistics that showed it wasn’t popular amongst teenagers ages 13-18
I’m 27 years old bro, and no I never went to a concert or powerhouse because that shit is for dweebs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> They aren’t being targeted for some grand agenda as far as music is concerned. Again all of this goes back to parenting.


First off I never stated that, that’s not what targeted demographic means. Second off, yes there is an agenda when it comes to what music is pushed. The agenda is due to the fact that shock value songs are what sells, it’s a capitalistic agenda.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 23, 2020)

i come here to talk bout music not statistics. fucc out of here with that nerd shit.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Growing up I seen a lot of kids with shirts of their favorite artist, was that stuff licensed merchandise? I have no way to tell.



I see, well in general I just can’t see mans from the hood investing so much into an artists music/brand when we hardly had different types of bread for different types of food :x.  That square bread was burger bread, a tortilla and everything else loool.

And in this day and age music is just more universal and accesable so the demographics are merged a lot more than they were before.   Shit different slangs from different hoods/cities are even merged due to how accesable music and its influence is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> First off I never stated that, that’s not what targeted demographic means. Second off, yes there is an agenda when it comes to what music is pushed. The agenda is due to the fact that shock value songs are what sells, it’s a capitalistic agenda.


You are basically saying that black women are targets for this type of music. I don’t know if you have noticed but music popularity is largely dependent on how catchy a song is. Many number one hits have nothing to do with sex or don’t even have this shock value you speak of.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That overall popularity wasn’t my assertion, I provided statistics that showed it wasn’t popular amongst teenagers ages 13-18
> I’m 27 years old bro, and no I never went to a concert or powerhouse because that shit is for dweebs.


It's hard to find the age demographic on the net. But I did find this:

"_Of all the radio musical styles available in the BIGinsight database, *Hip-Hoppers skew the youngest. *In fact, the second youngest audience, Alternative fans, is almost three years older on average. Almost two thirds of the audience is between the ages of 18-34. Very few are over the age of 65. There are slightly more women than men in the audience, but there are slightly more women than men in the general population. Taking that into consideration, this format skews very slightly to the male side_."





Kisame3rd14 said:


> First off I never stated that, that’s not what targeted demographic means. Second off, yes there is an agenda when it comes to what music is pushed. The agenda is due to the fact that shock value songs are what sells, it’s a capitalistic agenda.


This is true atleast.  Mainstream goes by what sells. That's why cardi b says:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I see, well in general I just can’t see mans from the hood investing so much into an artists music/brand when we hardly had different types of bread for different types of food :x. That square bread was burger bread, a tortilla and everything else loool.


I’m talking about ages 13-18 where people had nice clothes from either trapping, having sugar daddies, selling pussy, trading with family, or my personal go to; boosters.



Sloan said:


> And in this day and age music is just more universal and accesable so the demographics are merged a lot more than they were before. Shit different slangs from different hoods/cities are even merged due to how accesable music and its influence is.


That’s true, I’m not arguing only one kind of people listen to music just that their is a targeted consumer.


SakuraLover16 said:


> You are basically saying that black women are targets for this type of music. I don’t know if you have noticed but music popularity is largely dependent on how catchy a song is. Many number one hits have nothing to do with sex or don’t even have this shock value you speak of.


Yes they are the targeted consumer. And yes the shock value of this particular song is why it’s being talked about, it’s controversial. All of the most popular songs of its genre are meant to be controversial either in content or due to the artist itself.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's hard to find the age demographic on the net. But I did find this:
> 
> "_Of all the radio musical styles available in the BIGinsight database, *Hip-Hoppers skew the youngest. *In fact, the second youngest audience, Alternative fans, is almost three years older on average. Almost two thirds of the audience is between the ages of 18-34. Very few are over the age of 65. There are slightly more women than men in the audience, but there are slightly more women than men in the general population. Taking that into consideration, this format skews very slightly to the male side_."
> 
> ...


Too old.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Too old.


You're right. The data is hard to find for some reason. Oh well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14  so how do you feel about street music? Do all street artist deserve to die too?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes they are the targeted consumer. And yes the shock value of this particular song is why it’s being talked about, it’s controversial. All of the most popular songs of its genre are meant to be controversial either in content or due to the artist itself.


The right statement would be that rap music is largely consumed by the younger generation not just black women. This song may have shock value but it’s also catchy a lot of rap music isn’t even controversial especially when it should be. Not to mention there are songs that make WAP sound like a nursery rhyme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Kisame3rd14  so how do you feel about street music? Do all street artist deserve to die too?


Street music is fine for the most part, you can turn your life around after being in the streets but you cannot erase being the type of women described in these songs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The right statement would be that rap music is largely consumed by the younger generation not just black women. This song may have shock value but it’s also catchy a lot of rap music isn’t even controversial especially when it should be. Not to mention there are songs that make WAP sound like a nursery rhyme.


We’re not talking about all rap music, we’re talking about the sub genre of this “be a garbage woman” rap.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Somewhat relevant.

this is the best hood podcast going btw.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Street music is fine for the most part, you can turn your life around after being in the streets but you cannot erase being the type of women described in these songs.


So it's better to rob and kill then  to make grown up decisions about your body .Got it.

Funny thing is Cardi B and City Girls represent a factor of the streets. You'll find hood chicks who represent the life they speak of. It's simply from a woman's perspective .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Somewhat relevant.
> 
> this is the best hood podcast going btw.


And now this nigguh brought up Gillie bitch ass


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> So it's better to rob and kill then  to make grown up decisions about your body .Got it.
> 
> Funny thing is Cardi B and City Girls represent a factor of the streets. You'll find hood chicks who represent the life they speak of. It's simply from a woman's perspective .


Yes being a prostitute is worse than robbing and killing others in the streets. 


We’ve had many discussions on my hypothesis that these very same women are why the streets exist in the first place, Adam and Eve.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> And now this nigguh brought up Gillie bitch ass


If you don’t watch this podcast living in the Philadelphia suburbs, something is wrong with you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes being a prostitute is worse than robbing and killing others in the streets.
> 
> 
> We’ve had many discussions on my hypothesis that these very same women are why the streets exist in the first place, Adam and Eve.


I'm dying.

Prostitution requires men to be profitable. Shouldn't men take some accountability? We got drake and other rappers buying women cars and expensive purses to bed them.  And that happens to a lesser degree in the streets.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm dying.
> 
> Prostitution requires men to be profitable. Shouldn't men take some accountability? We got drake and other rappers buying women cars and expensive purses to bed them.  And that happens to a lesser degree in the streets.


You’re dying because you’re undereducated on the topic. 

Yes there has to be a consumer for a product to exist but the producer has a code of moral or ethical responsibility when making the product.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You’re dying because you’re undereducated on the topic.
> 
> Yes there has to be a consumer for a product to exist but the producer has a code of moral or ethical responsibility when making the product.


So this is on the woman. Raise your daughter to not use her body to get ahead but nevermind raising your son to not view women as products to be bought?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Like I said prior, both are bad but one is worse and that’s prostitution.


I’m of the opinion that killing people, calling women bitches, and gangbanging are worse than prostitution. It’s not even a contest.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Under the code of law you cannot perform evil and then point the finger at other evil as defense.


A woman who willingly does what she wants with her body is of no concern to me and cannot be seen as evil by me if she is harming no one and doing it safely. Killing people on the other hand has no type of justification except for a few obvious ones like self defense, treating women as subhuman and something to be used has no justification.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s fucking disgusting and I pray you never procreate successfully.


Oh yeah I’m the disgusting one when I’m not the one who wished death upon  a woman who raps about her own body and has been unproblematic. Don’t point out the splinter in my eye when you have a log in your own.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’m of the opinion that killing people, calling women bitches, and gangbanging are worse than prostitution. It’s not even a contest.


Killing people within the confines of street ethics, is perfectly fine. When you make that decision to become criminally active you are under street code, and you are consenting your being killed or killing, same as robbing. 

Being a prostitute and starving men out of their childrens lives for child support are creating the children that engage in killing, robbing, and other street affairs. They are the chicken, the gangbangers are the egg.


SakuraLover16 said:


> A woman who willingly does what she wants with her body is of no concern to me and cannot be seen as evil by me if she is harming no one and doing it safely. Killing people on the other hand has no type of justification except for a few obvious ones like self defense, treating women as subhuman and something to be used has no justification.


There’s no such thing as a prostitute that doesn’t hurt someone else.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh yeah I’m the disgusting one when I’m not the one who wished death upon a woman who raps about her own body and has been unproblematic. Don’t point out the splinter in my eye when you have a log in your own.


She’s normalizing aspects of a culture that should not exist, she’s conditioning the minds of children and young adults to think it’s ok to be the second worst kind of evil there is in the world.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

After that response I don’t think I can take you serious at all it’s so ridiculous. I think you just need to take some time to re-evaluate. I’m the one who will pray for your children or potential children. I hope you get better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

My bad I don’t meet your parenting standards, I’ll make sure to have a bunch of girls and just give them an outside entrance to their bedroom that’s accessible via Cash or card. Fuck a job kimmy, just get a sucker or two on child support and live in my house forever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My bad I don’t meet your parenting standards, I’ll make sure to have a bunch of girls and just give them an outside entrance to their bedroom that’s accessible via Cash or card. Fuck a job kimmy, just get a sucker or two on child support and live in my house forever.



Just a thought but you could just try to teach your kids what to value so that the outside world don't affect them.  Our generation grew up on this music as did generations before .. But good parenting prevails in the end.

Attempting to block them from the outside world will just have them doing shit behind your back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just a thought but you could just try to teach your kids what to value so that the outside world don't affect them.  Our generation grew up on this music as did generations before .. But good parenting prevails in the end.
> 
> Attempting to block them from the outside world will just have them doing shit behind your back.


I would never prevent a child from seeing anything that’s age appropriate, they would be taught about filth entertainment and allowed to make their own dumb decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a family member that works in an inner city day care, it’s depressing how many kids that know city girls lyrics but can’t spell their name or use a potty.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2020)

I just got a visual of a girl singing Cardi while pissing herself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I have a family member that works in an inner city day care, it’s depressing how many kids that know city girls lyrics but can’t spell their name or use a potty.


Not the City Girl's fault that momma was playing that instead of Babyshark.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not the City Girl's fault that momma was playing that instead of Babyshark.


That’s true but the women listening to the garbage are being conditioned to think that kind of music is acceptable.

Also, no non educational song is acceptable for children that young to listen so much that they know the lyrics. At that point you’re using entertainment to babysit the child.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My bad I don’t meet your parenting standards, I’ll make sure to have a bunch of girls and just give them an outside entrance to their bedroom that’s accessible via Cash or card. Fuck a job kimmy, just get a sucker or two on child support and live in my house forever.


Clearly you haven’t been paying attention at all if this is the conclusion you have come to regarding my opinions on the matter. It’s *YOUR *job to raise your children. It’s *YOUR *job to teach them right from wrong. It’s not Cardi B’s,  Meg’s, or City girls job they don’t make music for your kids. It’s *YOUR *job. It didn’t matter what I listened to because I always did what I was supposed to do because I was taught right. If you do right by your children they do right by you. If you teach them how to respect themselves they won’t let anyone disrespect them. If you raise your kids right you don’t have to worry about them doing wrong.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Clearly you haven’t been paying attention at all if this is the conclusion you have come to regarding my opinions on the matter. It’s *YOUR *job to raise your children. It’s *YOUR *job to teach them right from wrong. It’s not Cardi B’s,  Meg’s, or City girls job they don’t make music for your kids. It’s *YOUR *job. It didn’t matter what I listened to because I always did what I was supposed to do because I was taught right. If you do right by your children they do right by you. If you teach them how to respect themselves they won’t let anyone disrespect them. If you raise your kids right you don’t have to worry about them doing wrong.








Every scientific research that’s been done on the topic disagrees with you.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Every scientific research that’s been done on the topic disagrees with you.


Did you read the articles you posted?

First article


> Whether any of this matters remains an open question. While the impact of exposure to images of smoking and alcohol in film has been well documented, less is known about the effect of music on childhood risk behaviors.


I even read the comments and the majority seem to agree if you teach your child to think for themselves and be rational then you wouldn’t have to worry. Drugs and sex were things back in the sixties that parents worried about too. Are all sixties kids drug addicts and sex fiends?

Second Article


> Now, when you know how music affects teens, it is really important for you as a parent to be aware, which type of music your child prefers. If tracks or music videos he/she watches contain explicit lyrics and messages, you shouldn’t argue with the kid and ban those. It’s better to explain why listening to inappropriate music may create a negative impression in society. Let your child discuss with you why he/she prefers certain genres of teen music and particular music artists.


This one has a few stats and it mentions both the study itself and the sample size which was 522 female students in Atlanta. The study itself remarks that they didn’t assess enough factors and also brings up unproven hypothesis as to why teens do what they do. It also remarks that the population it uses is small.

Third Article


> *Music Use for Mood Regulation: Self-Awareness and Conscious Listening Choices in Young People With Tendencies to Depression*


This article mainly highlights how kids with depression use music to regulate their moods as what type has what response.

Don’t just regurgitate articles at me especially if you aren’t reading them yourself.

Here is a decent article that looks at both sides.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Did you read the articles you posted?
> 
> First article
> 
> ...


CNN is notoriously liberal.



> During five experiments with 75 female and 70 male college students, those who heard a violent song were shown to feel more hostile than those who heard a nonviolent song, from the same artist and style.





My point is that people that are at risk to certain behaviors are listening to music that placates their feelings, therefore it’s a device used to enable behaviors, I’m not arguing that it changes behavior.

the Yonhap News Agency reported


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> CNN is notoriously liberal.


There is nothing partisan about the article I posted and it lists multiple sources as well as professionals in psychology.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> My point is that people that are at risk to certain behaviors are listening to music that placates their feelings, therefore it’s a device used to enable behaviors, I’m not arguing that it changes behavior.
> 
> the Yonhap News Agency reported


If music can placate feelings how is that a bad thing? Music doesn’t enable behaviors one’s own judgement can however. It’s all on the type of behavior a parent allows. For example if I had acted up in school I would get my ass whooped not just by my mom I could expect more than one in fact. It just all depends.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There is nothing partisan about the article I posted and it lists multiple sources as well as professionals in psychology.


I hand waved your article but then I doubled back and see it supported my argument.



SakuraLover16 said:


> If music can placate feelings how is that a bad thing? Music doesn’t enable behaviors one’s own judgement can however. It’s all on the type of behavior a parent allows. For example if I had acted up in school I would get my ass whooped not just by my mom I could expect more than one in fact. It just all depends.


I apologize placate wasn’t the word I was looking for, exacerbate was what I meant.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 24, 2020)

Jfc Brother Kisame what ho did you so dirty?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Morglay said:


> Jfc Brother Kisame what ho did you so dirty?


I can’t say I have ever had a bad experience with women because I was taught from a young age what the warning signs may look like and what the consequences could be. I have a lot of close friends with mothers like I describe, I went to school with many girls I describe, and I have had sex with many of the women I describe, but never been hurt personally from one. My parents taught me better than that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Morglay said:


> Jfc Brother Kisame what ho did you so dirty?



I asked the same thing an hour ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

I fucked with this. She showed charisma, flow and confidence.  Don't let @Kisame3rd14 see this tho. _She's one of those. _



On the Other hand...


This nig rapping like the quiet kid asked to read in front of the class..fuck wrong with him?

Pray for baby Keem


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I hand waved your article but then I doubled back and see it supported my argument.


It supported mine too that’s what a good article does. It challenges its own premise.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> I apologize placate wasn’t the word I was looking for, exacerbate was what I meant.


Music is not that different than any other outside force. An instigator can get you fired up as well, so can emotions, so can a bad day, etc. Blaming a kids behavior on music is just shifting blame away from a parent point blank. This is all I’ll say on the matter since we are clearly going in circles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Cardi made a song about wet ass pussy and beat the biggest rapper in the game!


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cardi made a song about wet ass pussy and beat the biggest rapper in the game!


That’s that WAP energy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Prostitute energy and rapist energy, make sure you check your cup around her.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Murder is fine though lol. She also never raped men.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes murder is fine within the confines of the streets as long as someone innocent isn’t killed. And yes she is a prostitute and rapist, hence why she posted she wanted to kill herself, that’s called guilt buddy.

I know for damn sure if I didn’t do something and you accused me of it I’m not going to harm myself over it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

We’re going to act like rape is better than murder, as long as it happens to a man? Stop

So far we have Cardi B the sexual predator and Nicki Minaj the p*d*p**** sympathizer, what’s next? Are city girls going to come out and say they run a child sex ring of all boys, and Sakura will be out here protesting an artist for calling a woman a bitch.

e: oh wait I’m too late, one of the city girls said she would beat her son if he was gay.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

You saying she’s a rapist doesn’t make it true lol. Let’s not act like taking someone else’s life isn’t all that bad. I disagree with Nicki Minaj she has a weird pattern going on. 

When you have to bring up an imaginary anime girl into something that doesn’t even deal with anime you have already lost.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You saying she’s a rapist doesn’t make it true lol. Let’s not act like taking someone else’s life isn’t all that bad. I disagree with Nicki Minaj she has a weird pattern going on.


She drugged men and put her hands in their pockets, that’s sexual assault.



SakuraLover16 said:


> When you have to bring up an imaginary anime girl into something that doesn’t even deal with anime you have already lost.


I was using your username....you’re not that bright are you?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She drugged men and put her hands in their pockets, that’s sexual assault.


That’s not sexual assault at worst it’s battery.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was using your username....you’re not that bright are you?


Be more clear I’m not supposed to make sense for you. I also don’t get the point of you making up a crazy scenario and putting me in it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> That’s not sexual assault at worst it’s battery.


Now you’re arguing semantics, she’s a racist and she drugged men and took their money at a strip club, you’re not going to tell me she didn’t make physical contact with these men.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Be more clear I’m not supposed to make sense for you. I also don’t get the point of you making up a crazy scenario and putting me in it.


There’s nothing more clear than using someone’s username on a forum that doesn’t offer real names or other nicknames. And I’m not making up scenarios, you are literally defending rapists and pedo sympathizers. Saying “I disagree” to someone who is defending touching children is like someone saying “well but” when discussing Hitler and the like.

At this point your only line of defense is whataboutism.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

I grew up among good people who did what they had to survive another day. My SINGLE mother worked hard to make sure that her children didn't rob and steal to put food on the table (cause personally, I was prepared to). I don't hold what Cardi did in the gutter against her. The streets gotta eat.

She's worth millions on millions of dollars and never have to drug another person again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I grew up among good people who did what they had to survive another day. My SINGLE mother worked hard to make sure that her children didn't rob and steal to put food on the table (cause personally, I was prepared to). I don't hold what Cardi did in the gutter against her. The streets gotta eat.


So it’s ok to drug and sexually assault people for money because the streets got to eat? I’m confused.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Now you’re arguing semantics, she’s a racist and she drugged men and took their money at a strip club, you’re not going to tell me she didn’t make physical contact with these men.


Now she’s a racist lol. She drugged men who offered her money to sleep with them. If you knew what you were talking about you would know what battery is. I’ll be nice and provide a definition.

*Battery* is the intentional and offensive or harmful contact with another person. The exact definition varies by jurisdiction. In *criminal* law the elements of *battery* are physical contact that causes harm or offensive contact without that person's consent.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s nothing more clear than using someone’s username on a forum that doesn’t offer real names or other nicknames. And I’m not making up scenarios, you are literally defending rapists and pedo sympathizers. Saying “I disagree” to someone who is defending touching children is like someone saying “well but” when discussing Hitler and the like.


Nice straw man argument you’ve got going on here. No one was defending Cardi B’s actions just that you were misrepresenting what she did. No one defended Nicki Minaj either. I said that the pattern that she is showing is disturbing. If you are going to use your imagination do something constructive with it like write a fan fiction don’t put words in my mouth because your argument is failing. 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> At this point your only line of defense is whataboutism.


Seems like you are projecting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So it’s ok to drug and sexually assault people for money because the streets got to eat? I’m confused.


It's not ok. But some people don't have the privilege of only doing what's ok.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Now she’s a racist lol. She drugged men who offered her money to sleep with them. If you knew what you were talking about you would know what battery is. I’ll be nice and provide a definition.
> 
> *Battery* is the intentional and offensive or harmful contact with another person. The exact definition varies by jurisdiction. In *criminal* law the elements of *battery* are physical contact that causes harm or offensive contact without that person's consent.


Rapist* I was auto corrected. And it doesn’t matter if the men offered to sleep with her for money, if they are under the influence they cannot consent.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Nice straw man argument you’ve got going on here. No one was defending Cardi B’s actions just that you were misrepresenting what she did. No one defended Nicki Minaj either. I said that the pattern that she is showing is disturbing. If you are going to use your imagination do something constructive with it like write a fan fiction don’t put words in my mouth because your argument is failing.


You said and I quote “I disagree” in regards to nicki minaj’s behavior. My comment was not a straw man, I was giving an exaggerated example in the same vein of the original topic. Straw man is introducing a false topic unrelated to the debate.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Seems like you are projecting.


Projection is seeing from others what’s really in yourself, I am on record stating that both Meg and Tory are absolute garbage, showing no bias in either distinction. You have defended women of all levels of garbage, because they are women.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's not ok. But some people don't have the privilege of only doing what's ok.


She literally was in the work force and fired for misconduct before becoming a stripper, she chose the life it didn’t chose her. She’s just another lazy bitch from the hood that used her body because she didn’t have the dedication to study or apply herself to a craft.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

> Last thing I remembered was she was twerking on me, music blasting and that was it. The next morning, I saw a used condom on the floor and then I noticed all the cash I had which was about $850, my Louis Vuitton belt and my iPod touch was missing. I tried calling her several times but i soon realized she gave me a google voice number.”



“she’s not a rapist”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She literally was in the work force and fired for misconduct before becoming a stripper, she chose the life it didn’t chose her. She’s just another lazy bitch from the hood that used her body because she didn’t have the dedication to study or apply herself to a craft.


Well I don't know how her day to day was. She admitted the dirt she did screaming with tears running down her eyes. Doesn't seem like something she's proud or fond of remembering.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well I don't know how her day to day was. She admitted the dirt she did screaming with tears running down her eyes. Doesn't seem like something she's proud or fond of remembering.


Rape is acceptable if you cry after? That’s a hot take.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rape is acceptable if you cry after? That’s a hot take.


If I pay a prostitute for sex and she drug and rob me. Is it rape?  I was raised to take responsibility for my actions. Commiting Criminal acts isn't usually safe.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> If I pay a prostitute for sex and she drug and rob me. Is it rape?  I was raised to take responsibility for my actions. Commiting Criminal acts isn't usually safe.


Yes, just like if a woman says you can have sex with her and she’s drunk that’s still rape. No person can consent under the influence, I’m not entirely sure if both people are drunk or high what the deal is with that though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes, just like if a woman says you can have sex with her and she’s drunk that’s still rape. No person can consent under the influence, I’m not entirely sure if both people are drunk or high what the deal is with that though.



You go against the law and commit a criminal act and expect to have the moral high ground? That's like a drug dealer reporting a robbery. Both parties understood the risk of the slimey shit they were doing. If Cardi was killed it would be considered the expected outcome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You go against the law and commit a criminal act and expect to have the moral high ground? That's like a drug dealer reporting a robbery. Both parties understood the risk of the slimey shit they were doing. If Cardi was killed it would be considered the expected outcome.


Regular working men pay for pussy all the time, that does not make them subject to code of the streets. Just like a square buying weed prior to it being legalized does not make them subject to street code. If In the past I directed someone that’s a civilian to one of my people that sells drugs I vouch for them not to be involved in fuckery and my people knew to respect that. That means they are incapable of robbing that person, or have to deal with me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Regular working men pay for pussy all the time, that does not make them subject to code of the streets.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> . If In the past I send someone that’s a civilian to one of my people that sells drugs I vouch for them not to be involved and fuckery and my people knew to respect that. That means they are incapable of robbing that person, or have to deal with me.


Oh please. I don't believe in that honor among thieves bullshit. Anyone can get robbed in the streets.

I wish a dude _would_ go to Kensington at 3 am and say "kisame said I'll be good"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rapist* I was auto corrected. And it doesn’t matter if the men offered to sleep with her for money, if they are under the influence they cannot consent.


Who said he didn’t consent before also Gesy makes a valid point.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> You said and I quote “I disagree” in regards to nicki minaj’s behavior. My comment was not a straw man, I was giving an exaggerated example in the same vein of the original topic. Straw man is introducing a false topic unrelated to the debate.


Disagreeing means I disapprove it’s not that hard to comprehend. When you exaggerate you muddy the original point.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Projection is seeing from others what’s really in yourself, I am on record stating that both Meg and Tory are absolute garbage, showing no bias in either distinction. You have defended women of all levels of garbage, because they are women.


I wish you would stop throwing accusations and assumptions around.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh please. I don't believe in that honor among thieves bullshit. Anyone can get robbed in the streets.
> 
> I wish a dude _would_ go to Kensington at 3 am and say "kisame said I'll be good"


Just because the code isn’t applied does not mean it doesn’t exist. And no, you can’t go to Kensington and get in a user line and expect to be treated fairly, but the dealer lines are 100% fair. The captain on a block will put a hit out on someone if they renegade and rob a dealer, you literally couldn’t have chose a worse example.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Who said he didn’t consent before also Gesy makes a valid point.


The victim himself did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The victim himself did.


If he was a victim he'd be able to go to the police and file a report. But he can't because then he would have to admit he paid for sex.

He's not a victim. Victims are protected by the law.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The victim himself did.


So his intention for seeking her out was to pay her for sex. He gets more than what he bargained when she ends up taking more than what he was planning on giving her and he still allegedly got the sex.


----------



## MO (Aug 26, 2020)

I haven't finished listening to the new nas album but so far I like spicy, 27 summers, This ain't love but I love it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm on my 8th summer.


----------



## MO (Aug 26, 2020)

Car 85 is good to


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2020)

^too*



~Gesy~ said:


> I wish a dude _would_ go to Kensington at 3 am and say "kisame said I'll be good"


. What about Fairhill


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> ^too*
> 
> 
> . What about Fairhill


Or Strawberry Mansion...it's not nearly as pretty as its name would have you believe.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2020)

Why is Kisame banned?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Why is Kisame banned?


The same reason he always is.

Talking shit.

Funny thing is he just got out his last ban a couple days ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2020)

MO said:


> I haven't finished listening to the new nas album but so far I like spicy, 27 summers, This ain't love but I love it.


Just finished it. King's disease, Replace me and full circle are my favorites


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2020)

The black panther soundtrack is really dope if you haven't heard it.

RIP Chadwick Boseman


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2020)

Bout to revist the Album


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2020)

For Kisame3rd14 when he gets back


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2020)

Mider T said:


> For Kisame3rd14 when he gets back


----------



## Toph (Aug 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The black panther soundtrack is really dope if you haven't heard it.
> 
> RIP Chadwick Boseman



Not gonna lie but I prefer this to Damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## TheOmega (Sep 2, 2020)

If I'm building my own home studio what would be best to use? Protools 10 on Mojave or Protools 11 on Catalina?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 8, 2020)

Lil Keed freestyle was way too short, not that I am complaing or anything. Atleast it was 100 times better than his solo one lol.

I think my favorite here has to be Jack Harlows..

Polo Gs was second,  although his was lyrically better than Harlow's, I just felt that them dropping the beat took me off the whole Cypher (i really was fuckin with that beat) Im highkey getting annoyed with the Whole droping the beat shit. Afterall the point of Group Cypher is to hop on a beat and try your best to rap on it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2020)

The fuck? Polo G twisted the whole vibe of the video...especially going after what I assume is yet another Young Thug clone . 


nagdo said:


> I just felt that them dropping the beat took me off the whole Cypher (i really was fuckin with that beat)


Ever since XXXtentacion did it to bring the focus on himself, people have been copying lol.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> The fuck? Polo G twisted the whole vibe of the video...especially going after what I assume is yet another Young Thug clone .
> 
> Ever since XXXtentacion did it to bring the focus on himself, people have been copying lol.


Yeh its getting really  out of of hand and must be stopped smh, i guess it will give  the The channel that add folks on beat some content to make.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

The only beat drop that was kind of acceptable was Tierra Wacks, I was stilll salty that she didnt hop on a beat, but atleast spet her ass off and it was hella entertaining.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 9, 2020)

Travis Scott meal now available in the Mcdonald near you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Travis Scott meal now available


Its just a #4


----------



## Lurko (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Travis Scott meal now available in the Mcdonald near you


there's no toy.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> there's no toy.


Because it isn't a Happy Meal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah! It's lit! Straight awp!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah! It's lit! Straight awp!


The shade toward Burger King


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2020)

Take your bitch ass to Burger King with that bullshit.

He's lucky he didn't try that at my local McDonald's..they'll cut you up real quick.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Take your bitch ass to Burger King with that bullshit.
> 
> He's lucky he didn't try that at my local McDonald's..they'll cut you up real quick.


I dunno why but hearing "Cactus Jack sent me." in his voice was hilarious.  Also him saying "Its lit!" before being shit on


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2020)

Suburban white boy: "CaCtUs JaCk SeNt Me..."

Drive thru Cashier:


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Suburban white boy: "CaCtUs JaCk SeNt Me..."
> 
> Drive thru Cashier:


I saw that comment on the thread lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2020)

More fast food hijinks


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2020)

Yikes that Redskins hat


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 10, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Take your bitch ass to Burger King with that bullshit


mcdonald's gang no broke bois allowed


----------



## Toph (Sep 15, 2020)

Kanye is having another manic episode


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 15, 2020)

Get some help brotha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2020)

Well he did go from saying he's god in the flesh to saying he's Moses.


THAT'S PROGRESS!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2020)

Cardi filing for divorce SURPRISE SURPRISE


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 15, 2020)

I saw but it’s good for her I think


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2020)

Nah. Their union connected the north and south. Expect an upcoming civil war to break out now that it's broken.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Are we seceding again?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2020)

We march at dawn


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2020)

For the Kulture


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2020)

What type of prayer is this?


----------



## MO (Sep 16, 2020)

He needs to invest in a diary.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## egressmadara (Sep 16, 2020)

KANYE! KANYE! KANYE!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2020)

Leave Kanye alone!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2020)

Swag


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2020)

I mean

For all intent and purposes, Kanye isn't exactly wrong on pissing on the Grammys

The Academy has always had an extensive history on discriminating against Black artists by pigeonholing them in the "Urban" category (aka Black music category)

Furthermore, only 10 Black artists has ever won AOTY since the Grammys started in 1957. Last time a Black female artist won AOTY was Lauryn Hill in '99 and last Black artist to win was Herbie Hancock in '08. It's been a decade since a Black artist won AOTY

And album sales doesn't necessarily guarantee a Grammy, otherwise Lemonade would've won over 25. Something's up


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 16, 2020)

omg taylor ended him haha

hes only famous cause of taylor wbk

chile, taylor gave him a career

dragging fadye n his fans ain just a hobby, it’s a lifestyle, a reason to breathe, an escape from this cruel world filled with thieves. It’s art, the first gift you open on Xmas, a hug from a loved one, everything you’ve ever wanted, everything you need


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2020)

Horo said:


> I mean
> 
> For all intent and purposes, Kanye isn't exactly wrong on pissing on the Grammys
> 
> ...


You're right. But you're giving kanye too much credit. He doesn't care about that as long as it benefits him. 

He got himself banned btw


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Sloan (Sep 17, 2020)

"Surrounded by n****s who did first degree and the other ones that never got they first degree"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2020)

Jesus


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh boy.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm not sure what he said was wrong but I am hyped to see what comes out of it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2020)

I miss Kendrick period . He's like a long lost brother at this point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2020)

Chill


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jesus





> We know Bobby has NOT been helping his own cause while doing his time. Remember, the rapper racked up 11 violations, including drug possession, fighting and  -- and good behavior clearly weighs heavily with the parole board.



That's not how you get parole.


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 23, 2020)

would you rather get parole or stay alive? parole boards on some bullshit. can't be no schoolboy while being locced up. them folks on the parole boards need to spend some time inside. make em spend like 2 weeks inside every year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

That would be a fair argument if he had a vio or two but 11 in three years(?) Nah, he’s bidding foreal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2020)

Denying someone parole because they want to protect themselves in prison is systematic oppression. You can't look like easy prey in there. And COs are commonly corrupt. 

But he's rich and a gang member right? That should be enough to award him people who won't allow him to dirty his own hands.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Denying someone parole because they want to protect themselves in prison is systematic oppression. You can't look like easy prey in there. And COs are commonly corrupt.
> 
> But he's rich and a gang member right? That should be enough to award him people who won't allow him to dirty his own hands.


He was offered PC, he turned it down to look tough.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2020)

Uh-oh


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2020)

He's in California?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> He's in California?


That's where the shooting happened.  I believe he has a home there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

So Tory Lanez dropped an album last night and it's apparently fire, so dudes are siding with him on this meg situation.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 25, 2020)

Surprised how hard he went on that album, this whole situation is so weird don’t know what to believe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Surprised how hard he went on that album, this whole situation is so weird don’t know what to believe.


What is even his defense? I'm not listening to it because I find a black man profitting off a traumatic experience of a potential victim to be pretty sick.

From what I heard, Akademik's suspicion were correct in the sense that he was flirting with Kylie Jenner and meg felt a way about it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> What is even his defense? I'm not listening to it because I find a black man profitting off a traumatic experience of a potential victim to be pretty sick.
> 
> From what I heard, Akademik's suspicion were correct in the sense that he was flirting with Kylie Jenner and meg felt a way about it.


Surprised she was into the manlet


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 25, 2020)

I listen to the Album he denied the accusation, went on Meg riders, Cancel Culture, the Sytem and how they'll do anything against Black sucess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> I listen to the Album he denied the accusation, went on Meg riders, Cancel Culture, the Sytem and how they'll do anything against Black sucess.


According to Meg's producer..


----------



## Ruse (Sep 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> What is even his defense? I'm not listening to it because I find a black man profitting off a traumatic experience of a potential victim to be pretty sick.
> 
> From what I heard, Akademik's suspicion were correct in the sense that he was flirting with Kylie Jenner and meg felt a way about it.



Not a defence he denied it from what I’ve listen to so far, some quotes:

“Megan people tryna frame me for a shootin'
But them boys ain't clean enough
I see how they teamin' up, watchin' and I'm calculatin'
Gotta keep it quiet, I can't jeopardize the outcome waitin'”

“And don't ask me for shit when it get real, that's my last favor
Can't cry now 'cause I'ma laugh later
Girl, you had the nerve to write that statement on that affidavit”

“Gotta see a couple questions: how the fuck you get shot in your foot, don't hit no bones or tendons?

How the fuck your team is tryna to pay me in some whole millions?“


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

Hardest diss since "who shot ya?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Surprised she was into the manlet


Yeah. She was fucking him all summer behind her best friend's back who was also into Tory. They've since parted ways because of the situation.  (Also confirmed on the album)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. She was fucking him all summer behind her best friend's back who was also into Tory. They've since parted ways because of the situation.  (Also confirmed on the album)


And the fact that he shot her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm talking about meg and her best friend.  They aren't cool anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm talking about meg and her best friend.  They aren't cool anymore.


Is she famous for anything?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

No clue . I'm not in that deep.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like Meg's team are clapping back


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 26, 2020)

I watched Shawn cee vid recently and kind of agree with some of his points

-His whole roll out was kind shady tbh, he didnt say shit the week or the one after when Meg accuse him of shooting her. Now Months later after the whole discussion died off he decide to drop not just 1 track but an entire album to defend himself.

- Its also kind of weird how he decide to drop it at the plight of the Whole Briana Taylor protest.

-Him Curve balling and not directly confronting Meg Herself, instead her Supporters.  If he really felt like he
didnt do it he would have adress megan directly.

To add to that, new details coming out that he shot her

While some of part of me feel like Tory is Genuine with his lyrics and how he use Gods name in vain in multiple instense to claim theyre lying about him, there just seems to be a lot of things going against him and his roll out is questionable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2020)

Was it ever a question?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Was it ever a question?


Yup. Most men were calling meg a liar on social media.  Made me sick.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yup. Most men were calling meg a liar on social media.  Made me sick.


Did they not believe she had a hole in her foot after seeing the video? Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Did they not believe she had a hole in her foot after seeing the video? Lol


They believed she hurt her foot on glass (that was the original report) and later lied about the gunshot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2020)

Jeezus


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2020)

Idiota


----------



## Eros (Sep 30, 2020)

I love Lil Kim. She doesn't hold back at all. 


And Khia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Was it ever a question?


No the question has been whether or not she deserved it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No the question has been whether or not she deserved it.


Yo...what?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yo...what?


Well deserved


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Album must be FIRE.  Cause dudes are still saying meg is lying. Or...

"CoNvIcTeD dOeS nOt MeAn GuIltY"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Album must be FIRE.  Cause dudes are still saying meg is lying. Or...
> 
> "CoNvIcTeD dOeS nOt MeAn GuLtY"


Honestly there is no possible excuse that would have made him right. However if he would have just apologized instead of doubling down and dragging her name in the mud he wouldn’t be in this situation. I have never listened to any of the albums...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yo...what?


You’re a simp, you don’t understand what it means to treat both parties fairly it’s too complex a thought for you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You’re a simp, you don’t understand what it means to treat both parties fairly it’s too complex a thought for you.


You're right bro. I'll never understand when it's fair to shoot an unarmed black woman who isn't even facing me.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're right bro. I'll never understand when it's fair to shoot an unarmed black woman who isn't even facing me.


Maybe he was scared she would punt his 2’4 frame a mile away. Which is weird because she was going in the opposite direction.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're right bro. I'll never understand when it's fair to shoot an unarmed black woman who isn't even facing me.


Bro wtf does black have to do with the situation, he’s black too you goofy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Honestly there is no possible excuse that would have made him right.


That’s just false.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2020)

His real name is Daystar Peterson?. That sounds like a name out of The Hunger Games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bro wtf does black have to do with the situation, he’s back too you goofy.


Because if she was taylor swift there'd be a completely different reaction, you terry crews ass nigguh.

I'm starting to think you beat women.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because if she was taylor swift there'd be a completely different reaction, you terry crews ass nigguh.
> 
> I'm starting to think you beat women.


You have to be the least self aware person on the planet, you’re literally taking the terry cruise position of thinking all women are right and all men are bad. That’s why you live with your grandmother in your 20s and don’t have a bitch now.


And I don’t have to use my hands with any woman because when they’re in my presence they know that shit doesn’t fly with me. I have good friends that listen to that cardi b shit and are Insta famous for shaking their ass and they know not to act like an animal when I’m around. When they see me in person they apologize to me for their latest posts and stories, and we’re not anything but friends. You can’t do shit like that because the few bitches you know, know that you’re a turkey.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 8, 2020)

Tory Lanez is just getting what he deserves


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> literally taking the terry cruise position of thinking all women are right and all men are bad.


Nope this specific woman is right and this specific man is bad. Evidence shows gun fragments went into the back of her heel which means she wasn't even facing him when he shot in her direction. 

If meg shot his momma beforehand or he challenged her to a dual or something that would be a different story


Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s why you live with your grandmother in your 20s and don’t have a bitch now.


Naw nigguh. It's because I have commitment issues. 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> And I don’t have to use my hands with any woman because when they’re in my presence they know that shit doesn’t fly with me. I have good friends that listen to that cardi b shit and are Insta famous for shaking their ass and they know not to act like an animal when I’m around. When they see me in person they apologize to me for their latest posts and stories, and we’re not anything but friends. You can’t do shit like that because bitches know you’re a turkey.


I get no thrill out of making women afraid of me...either this is all bullshit or you need to seek help.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s just false.


Educate me. What can he say that justified shooting her? I’ll wait.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope this specific woman is right and this specific man is bad. Evidence shows gun fragments went into the back of her heel which means she wasn't even facing him when he shot in her direction.


That would be a fair argument if you didn’t have a trend of being biased.


~Gesy~ said:


> I get no thrill out of making women afraid of me...either this is all bullshit or you need to seek help.


I have backed up every single thing I have ever said on this forum with proof, I don’t bullshit. 

And this is a clear case of you not knowing the difference between respect and fear. In this situation Fear would be hiding the transgressions under duress of threat, and respect is doing what you want and apologizing to someone whose feelings matter to you. If you had a man to raise you, you would know the difference.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Educate me. What can he say that justified shooting her? I’ll wait.


If she stole money, threatened his life, threatened his career or children. I can go on forever but it doesn’t matter because I can tell you’re a misandrist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And this is a clear case of you not knowing the difference between respect and fear. In this situation Fear would be hiding the transgressions under duress of threat, and respect is doing what you want and apologizing to someone whose feelings matter to you. If you had a man to raise you, you would know the difference.


Naw, sounds like they're afraid of you uppercutting them. Apologizing to you for what they post online is weird as fuck. 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> If she stole money, threatened his life, threatened his career or children. I can go on forever but it doesn’t matter because I can tell you’re a misandrist.


It was a drunken argument that ends with her getting shot. It was not justified.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If she stole money, threatened his life, threatened his career or children. I can go on forever but it doesn’t matter because I can tell you’re a misandrist.


Great so a bunch of hypotheticals that don’t even apply to this woman. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Great so a bunch of hypotheticals that don’t even apply to this woman. Thanks for playing.


You said there’s *no possible* excuse, I just named several. You’re wrong.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Naw, sounds like they're afraid of you uppercutting them. Apologizing to you for what they post online is weird as fuck.


Yea because people just uppercut their friends for posting scandalous shit on their social media, that’s a thing.



~Gesy~ said:


> It was a drunken argument that ends with her getting shot. It was not justified.


Never said it was. I said that was the initial question, and it was a valid question to have. You’re upset because I questioned whether or not she deserved the foot warmer, while your mind was made that since she’s a piece of shit human being that happens to have a vagina that there’s no way she could’ve deserved it.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You said there’s *no possible* excuse, I just named several. You’re wrong.


So.... I’m gonna need you to understand that in the context of what we know happened he has no justification for shooting her still. Even some of your hypotheticals make little sense.

1. I’m almost sure she makes more than he does, 2. Threaten his life with what her Twitter fingers? Nevermind he is like 2’4 she could probably fatally injure him by breathing his way, 3. His career? He is a blip on the radar compared to her and what does his baby have to do with anything?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So.... I’m gonna need you to understand that in the context of what we know happened he has no justification for shooting her still. Even some of your hypotheticals make little sense.
> 
> 1. I’m almost sure she makes more than he does, 2. Threaten his life with what her Twitter fingers? Nevermind he is like 2’4 she could probably fatally injure him by breathing his way, 3. His career? He is a blip on the radar compared to her and what does his baby have to do with anything?


You think people only take from those that have more than them? That’s a fucking fallacy.

Why would it be twitter fingers she’s right in the car you dunce, she could threaten to have someone murder him when they get to the destination.

Diddy, 50 cent, and Jay Z have destroyed dozens of careers that were less valuable than theirs was. Once again another fallac; just because someone has something more doesn’t mean they can’t destroy what you have.


You asked for possible scenarios and I gave you just that, possible is synonymous with hypothetical...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You think people only take from those that have more than them? That’s a fucking fallacy.
> 
> Why would it be twitter fingers she’s right in the car you dunce, she could threaten to have someone murder him when they get to the destination.
> 
> ...


One of us is the dunce here but I’m 99% sure you chose wrong between me and you. Your hilarious attempt to grasp at straws hasn’t gone unnoticed and your attempt at victim blaming is cringeworthy to say the least.

I just want to know what you think he has that she wants to steal does he have a limited edition Xbox that only she is aware of or something?

Have him murdered? Lol not even worth addressing.

Destroy his career? Where is it? He did that himself anyhow.

Your hypotheticals are stupid which is the nicest way of putting it. Anyways going back to your earlier comment how was this biased in her favor?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> One of us is the dunce here but I’m 99% sure you chose wrong between me and you. Your hilarious attempt to grasp at straws hasn’t gone unnoticed and your attempt at victim blaming is cringeworthy to say the least.
> 
> I just want to know what you think he has that she wants to steal does he have a limited edition Xbox that only she is aware of or something?
> 
> ...


The fact that I can’t tell if you’re a man or a woman or a whatever is hilariously ironic.

Quote the comment, I don’t remember it.


E: Victim blaming is telling the victim they deserved it, not questioning what lead to the event. If you were able to think critically you might understand the difference.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No the question has been whether or not she deserved it.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> You’re a simp, you don’t understand what it means to treat both parties fairly it’s too complex a thought for you.


So how is their bias in her favor. There was another quote somewhere as well.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> The fact that I can’t tell if you’re a man or a woman or a whatever is hilariously ironic.
> 
> Quote the comment, I don’t remember it.


Why does it matter what I am?


Kisame3rd14 said:


> E: Victim blaming is telling the victim they deserved it, not questioning what lead to the event. If you were able to think critically you might understand the difference.


Dude it wasn’t too long ago in this very thread where you said she deserved it because of the type of music she made. The problem is you aren’t even thinking critically to begin with. You’ve already made it up in your mind that she is a shit human being with a vagina because she makes music about her WAP and riding dick I mean come on that’s basically your whole reasoning for entertaining the idea that she could have deserved it. More than anything you come off as an incel.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So how is their bias in her favor. There was another quote somewhere as well.


If you knew the difference between their, there, and their, I could explain it to you.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Why does it matter what I am?


It’s not relevant to the conversation, I brought it up because I found it funny. You’re a blatant misandrist and I want to know where that comes from, either you were a family members transgression or you are a man that can’t compete due to physical limitations. Either way you’re biased.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Dude it wasn’t too long ago in this very thread where you said she deserved it because of the type of music she made. The problem is you aren’t even thinking critically to begin with. You’ve already made it up in your mind that she is a shit human being with a vagina because she makes music about her WAP and riding dick I mean come on that’s basically your whole reasoning for entertaining the idea that she could have deserved it. More than anything you come off as an incel.


Yes her life is worthless because she makes sexually suggestive music that is targeting the youth and has been since she was an underage child herself. But right now I’m asking what is the official statement given by the alleged perp.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If you knew the difference between their, there, and their, I could explain it to you


Oh yeah of course it’s not like autocorrect isn’t a thing or that people don’t make mistakes typing try harder please.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s not relevant to the conversation, I brought it up because I found it funny. You’re a blatant misandrist and I want to know where that comes from, either you were a family members transgression or you are a man that can’t compete due to physical limitations. Either way you’re biased.


I’m a misandrist for not believing him over her. I would be biased if I didn’t side with her after all of the current evidence stacked against him including his own words. So the two options that you think are the case for my supposed hatred of men is either because I’ve been done wrong by one or that I’m somehow physically limited? That totally doesn’t scream incel what was I thinking!!!


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes her life is worthless because she makes sexually suggestive music that is targeting the youth and has been since she was an underage child herself. But right now I’m asking what is the official statement given by the alleged perp.


She doesn’t make music for your children but keep the same energy when it comes to a lot of this rap lol. Can boys not be influenced to join a gang, sell drugs, etc. by listening to their favorite rapper? Raise your children right and you won’t have a problem lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh yeah of course it’s not like autocorrect isn’t a thing or that people don’t make mistakes typing try harder please.


If your autocorrect changes the form of a word that means you don’t use that word often enough for it to know the difference.


SakuraLover16 said:


> I’m a misandrist for not believing him over her. I would be biased if I didn’t side with her after all of the current evidence stacked against him including his own words.


Yes. You should believe that both are unreliable sources and that it’s best to wait until the court gathers its evidence and makes a ruling.


SakuraLover16 said:


> So the two options that you think are the case for my supposed hatred of men is either because I’ve been done wrong by one or that I’m somehow physically limited? That totally doesn’t scream incel what was I thinking!!!


It’s not supposed it’s genuine hatred. And I guarantee one of those two things if not both are true.



SakuraLover16 said:


> She doesn’t make music for your children but keep the same energy when it comes to a lot of this rap lol. Can boys not be influenced to join a gang, sell drugs, etc. by listening to their favorite rapper? Raise your children right and you won’t have a problem lol.


No I’m not keeping the same energy, there’s a bigger fallout from sexualizing young women than there is making it look cool to gangbang.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If your autocorrect changes the form of a word that means you don’t use that word often enough for it to know the difference


So on top of supposedly knowing if I have experienced some type of trauma or have some sort of physical limitation you know how often I use certain words? Sir....that makes very little sense.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes. You should believe that both are unreliable sources and that it’s best to wait until the court gathers its evidence and makes a ruling.


Except evidence is consistent with her recollection of events on top of him apologizing that he did it using the excuse of being drunk? Come on dude.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s not supposed it’s genuine hatred. And I guarantee one of those two things if not both are true.


You would be wrong on all counts then I guess. Don’t play psychic on the internet.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> No I’m not keeping the same energy, there’s a bigger fallout from sexualizing young women than there is making it look cool to gangbang. Single mothers create gangbangers, not music. However, music does encourage single mothers.


Don’t whore and absent fathers also create single mothers? Doesn’t certain music encourage boys to objectify women, do and sell drugs, gangbang, and kill? If you can’t identify your own bias don’t make it a habit to supposedly call someone else’s out.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 8, 2020)

your man a gentleman. cant cosign shooting no broad unless you have a really good reason. maybe shorty snitching, etc.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So on top of supposedly knowing if I have experienced some type of trauma or have some sort of physical limitation you know how often I use certain words? Sir....that makes very little sense.


Your phone does.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Except evidence is consistent with her recollection of events on top of him apologizing that he did it using the excuse of being drunk? Come on dude.


That’s fine then, book the guy for being an idiot. Doesn’t mean I give a rats ass about the victim though.


SakuraLover16 said:


> You would be wrong on all counts then I guess. Don’t play psychic on the internet.


I don’t have to play psychic, I’m reading the garbage you post.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Don’t whore and absent fathers also create single mothers? Doesn’t certain music encourage boys to objectify women, do and sell drugs, gangbang, and kill? If you can’t identify your own bias don’t make it a habit to supposedly call someone else’s out.


Not anywhere near the amount of single mother households being created by women. I’m using facts here not anecdotal tidbits. Fact of the matter is that majority of single mothers are children to single mothers themselves. The facts also say single mothers are more likely to have children by different partners than single fathers. And let’s not forget the key term here, single. If they were of any amount of value they wouldn’t be single, they would be with another man.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

I know there’s a lot of people in this thread upset that Dre spanked his wife in court for trying to steal his hard earned money.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Your phone does.


Just stop you are being ridiculous.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s fine then, book the guy for being an idiot. Doesn’t mean I give a rats ass about the victim though.


You’re entitled to your feelings.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not anywhere near the amount of single mother households being created by women. I’m using facts here not anecdotal tidbits. Fact of the matter is that majority of single mothers are children to single mothers themselves. The facts also say single mothers are more likely to have children by different partners than single fathers. And let’s not forget the key term here, single. If they were of any amount of value they wouldn’t be single, they would be with another man.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> *I don’t have to play psychic, I’m reading the garbage you post.*


In order to be offended by the bolded statement I would have to forget the steaming pile of shit You posted right above this. So please excuse me for laughing instead of taking the bait that you didn’t put much effort in lol.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

Mider T said:


> His real name is Daystar Peterson?. That sounds like a name out of The Hunger Games.


lmaooooooooo


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

of course kisame out here saying tory should have shot Megan lmaoooooo


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Just stop you are being ridiculous.


Are you going to sit here and claim that a phones auto correct is not influenced by the texting patterns of the user?


SakuraLover16 said:


> In order to be offended by the bolded statement I would have to forget the steaming pile of shit You posted right above this. So please excuse me for laughing instead of taking the bait that you didn’t put much effort in lol.


TFW a factual statement is considered a “steaming pile of shit” because the facts hurt your feelings.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> of course kisame out here saying tory should have shot Megan lmaoooooo


That’s not at all what I’m saying, your lack of reading comprehension fails you yet again.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2020)

you're the one asking if the woman deserved to get shot, you know what you're doing stop it


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

Parallax said:


> you're the one asking if the woman deserved to get shot, you know what you're doing stop it


Are you saying a woman is not capable of doing something that would make it appropriate for them to be shot?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are you going to sit here and claim that a phones auto correct is not influenced by the texting patterns of the user?


Are you going to sit here and claim that phones don’t often mistake one word you are typing for another?


Kisame3rd14 said:


> TFW a factual statement is considered a “steaming pile of shit” because the facts hurt your feelings.


Hmm... your “facts” closely resemble the thoughts of an incel... I hardly have the time to have my feelings hurt by an internet troll who is likely a real life bridge troll anyways.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Are you going to sit here and claim that phones don’t often mistake one word you are typing for another?


Yes on occasion they change a word for another but they don’t mistake homophones unless the user does.


SakuraLover16 said:


> Hmm... your “facts” closely resemble the thoughts of an incel... I hardly have the time to have my feelings hurt by an internet troll who is likely a real life bridge troll anyways.


You can ignore the truth all you want; and It doesn’t matter whose thoughts they are if they facts then they are facts.


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

As he should.


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> your man a gentleman. cant cosign shooting no broad unless you have a really good reason. maybe shorty snitching, etc.


Snitching ain't a good reason.


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> When they see me in person they apologize to me for their latest posts and stories,


I know you fucking lying.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> I know you fucking lying.


I have backed up every single thing I have said on this forum with proof, the fuck do I get from lying about this. If you think that having a woman bow down is some kind of unimaginable feat then I don’t think we have anything more to discuss.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> I know you fucking lying.


His only proof is his word but I fail to see anyone being friends with him out of fear.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2020)

Nobody is deleting post/tweets for him. He's lying his ass off!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> His only proof is his word but I fail to see anyone being friends with him out of fear.


Word that has been backed up in every single situation on this forum except those that can potentially get me doxxed.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Word that has been backed up in every single situation on this forum except those that can potentially get me doxxed.


Yeah I’m sure...


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> Snitching ain't a good reason.


spoken like someone who never been snitched upon. when it comes to snitching that shit is gender neutral.


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> spoken like someone who never been snitched upon. when it comes to snitching that shit is gender neutral.


Snitching isn't a good reason to shot someone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2020)

Snitching is vile as hell tho


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> Snitching isn't a good reason to shot someone.


Shoot*


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> Snitching isn't a good reason to shot someone.


cuz, you pro snitching? snitching aint something you can just give a slap on the wrist.


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> cuz, you pro snitching? snitching aint something you can just give a slap on the wrist.


But I wouldn't shoot someone over them snitching. Maybe beat them up but shoot? No.


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

And there is nothing wrong with snitching. The whole not snitching culture needs to be eliminated. The only thing it does is keep criminals in the streets. That's it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> And there is nothing wrong with snitching. The whole not snitching culture needs to be eliminated. The only thing it does is keep criminals in the streets. That's it.


Depends on what you mean by snitching


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 9, 2020)

MO said:


> And there is nothing wrong with snitching. The whole not snitching culture needs to be eliminated. The only thing it does is keep criminals in the streets. That's it.


you pro snitching and loccing up criminals? what's your badge number, officer?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mo has to be the most appropriate username on a forum I have seen yet.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 9, 2020)

:kek


----------



## MO (Oct 9, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> you pro snitching and loccing up criminals? what's your badge number, officer?


Yes I'm pro locking up criminals. Why the hell wouldn't I be?


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 10, 2020)

MO said:


> Yes I'm pro locking up criminals. Why the hell wouldn't I be?


thats a lot of generalizing, cuz. not every criminal needs to be locced up. child molesters and them types yeah sure. dudes pulling some G shit? no thanks.


----------



## MO (Oct 10, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> dudes pulling some G shit? no thanks.


This made me laugh, yes they need to be locked up too.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 11, 2020)

MO said:


> This made me laugh, yes they need to be locked up too.


this some ignorant shit. loccing up Gs? miss me with that. you trying to overcrowd these prisons? lets save that for them real siccos.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

MO said:


> . The whole not snitching culture needs to be eliminated. The only thing it does is keep criminals in the streets. That's it.



Quoting for truth


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 11, 2020)

I think snitching and reporting are two different things. In my mind anyways.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2020)

That's what I'm saying. To me snitching is saving your own ass by destroying the life of someone you did dirt with. Both are equally accountable but one will face a lesser punishment, and that doesn't sit right with me.

Even cops in documentaries like first 48 view snitches as slimey people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2020)

6ix9ine snitched on the people who helped give him notoriety.  They're serving 20+ years and he's out on the streets doing dumb shit again. Even though he called for the murder of chief Keef once upon a time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2020)

Let morgan freeman educate you squares on hood politics


----------



## MO (Oct 11, 2020)

Does anyone here listen to Afrobeats?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2020)

Drake sounds like Dave Chappelle in one of his Chappelle Show skits.



MO said:


> Does anyone here listen to Afrobeats?


Yes.


----------



## MO (Oct 12, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Yes.


post what you listen to?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2020)

MO said:


> post what you listen to?


Oh I didn't mean me (unless its recommended to me by people or my streaming service).  But I've seen Afrobeats posted in here many times so somebody here does.


----------



## MO (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2020)

I miss Joey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2020)

Cardi accidentally leaked her nudes for those who care lol


----------



## Mider T (Oct 14, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cardi accidentally leaked her nudes for those who care lol


I saw the story,  links?


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 14, 2020)

meh. wasn't that big on cardi but I'd still hit regardless of them nips. that some nerd shit going on about those areolas ain't up to my standards.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

She needs to expose whoever botched her titties like that, shit is embarrassing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> meh. wasn't that big on cardi but I'd still hit regardless of them nips. that some nerd shit going on about those areolas ain't up to my standards.


Word. Dudes don't know what they're talking about . I grew up beating it to Jada Fire on a weekly basis.  So I don't see the problem.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 14, 2020)

Was poppin


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2020)

To anyone who cares lol. Isn't there a nicki stan who comes here?

Her baby boy came out like a few days after John Legend loss his own newborn . Every birth is a blessing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 15, 2020)

That poor baby


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That poor baby


That poor baby who's probably sleeping in a Gucci onesie as I type this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> That poor baby who's probably sleeping in a Gucci onesie as I type this.


So were Willow, Jaden, and the Kardashians at that age..... Didn’t do them any favors.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So were Willow, Jaden,



Half-black community too in your case.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2020)

Still waiting on those links


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Still waiting on those links


Of cardi boobies? Man, you're lazy . Her team is probably scrubbing them off the net now, but when I said it, it was practically everywhere.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Of cardi boobies? Man, you're lazy . Her team is probably scrubbing them off the net now, but when I said it, it was practically everywhere.


That's why I asked awhile back


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Half-black community too in your case.


Well no shit, they’re mentally ill and they don’t represent AA culture in any way. Their idea of AA culture is a trendy fashion choice. Not saying they are to blame, it’s definitely on Will and Jadas lifestyle why they turned out how they are. But fuck man those kids are destroyed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Well no shit, they’re mentally ill and they don’t represent AA culture in any way. Their idea of AA culture is a trendy fashion choice. Not saying they are to blame, it’s definitely on Will and Jadas lifestyle why they turned out how they are. But fuck man those kids are destroyed.



If this is destruction,  I don't wanna be fixed brother.

Seems to me that they're doing more for AAs than our government.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> If this is destruction,  I don't wanna be fixed brother.
> 
> Seems to me that they're doing more for AAs than our government.


Wow he did some PR stunts to garner favor and get some tax cuts. Philanthropy to the rich is like working out to us normal folk, it’s something that has to be done to keep up with the herd.

And like I said I’m not dissing the children, but it’s factual that they are mentally ill. Shorty was attempting to be a sex symbol as a minor, and her parents supported that. 

As for Jaden, come on....


----------



## Toph (Oct 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Half-black community too in your case.



Getting called weird is not being "shunned" by the Black Community. Andre 3000 is weird too and he's still embraced by the Black Community. Granted, he also grew up around other Black people unlike Jaden and Willow, which makes it a tad harder to relate for a lot of Black people.

Jaden and Willow seem like well-rounded, non-judgemental children and I admire them for unapologetically being themselves in a society that wants everyone to be the same, but the whole Smith family are fucked... Everything about Jada and Will's interview was cringe worthy, but I think what disturbed me the most was when they high-fived about their bad marriage. Then hearing how Willow used to write letters to Tupac, nope... That family needs help.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2020)

Horo said:


> Getting called weird is not being "shunned" by the Black Community. Andre 3000 is weird too and he's still embraced by the Black Community. Granted, he also grew up around other Black people unlike Jaden and Willow, which makes it a tad harder to relate for a lot of Black people.
> 
> Jaden and Willow seem like well-rounded, non-judgemental children and I admire them for unapologetically being themselves in a society that wants everyone to be the same, but the whole Smith family are fucked... Everything about Jada and Will's interview was cringe worthy, but I think what disturbed me the most was when they high-fived about their bad marriage. Then hearing how Willow used to write letters to Tupac, nope... That family needs help.


Yeah, Kanye is weird too but is one of the most beloved in the culture. Maybe the only rapper that can put on a MAGA hat and still hold rank.

They're good kids. But like you said it may be an issue fitting in since they didn't grow up in a "typical black community "

Weird is the new cool, anyway.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

Horo said:


> Getting called weird is not being "shunned" by the Black Community. Andre 3000 is weird too and he's still embraced by the Black Community. Granted, he also grew up around other Black people unlike Jaden and Willow, which makes it a tad harder to relate for a lot of Black people.
> 
> Jaden and Willow seem like well-rounded, non-judgemental children and I admire them for unapologetically being themselves in a society that wants everyone to be the same, but the whole Smith family are fucked... Everything about Jada and Will's interview was cringe worthy, but I think what disturbed me the most was when they high-fived about their bad marriage. Then hearing how Willow used to write letters to Tupac, nope... That family needs help.


Outside of thinking the children are well rounded, you “get it”.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, Kanye is weird too but is one of the most beloved in the culture. Maybe the only rapper that can put on a MAGA hat and still hold rank.
> 
> They're good kids. But like you said it may be an issue fitting in since they didn't grow up in a "typical black community "
> 
> Weird is the new cool, anyway.


I wouldn’t call Kanye beloved, however he’s much easier for AA culture to sympathize with because his earlier “art” proves that he understands.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2020)

Intoxicated Jim Jones said it best:


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Intoxicated Jim Jones said it best:


Man he got old.  He looks like Craig's dad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Man he got old.  He looks like Craig's dad.


Believe it or not. He's only 44


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 16, 2020)

Horo said:


> Jaden and Willow seem like well-rounded, non-judgemental children and I admire them for unapologetically being themselves in a society that wants everyone to be the same, but the whole Smith family are fucked... Everything about Jada and Will's interview was cringe worthy


how your moms going to fucc your homeboy? if any of my homies ever tried to get with my moms we instantly beefing and i aint shooting no fair ones.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> how your moms going to fucc your homeboy? if any of my homies ever tried to get with my moms we instantly beefing and i aint shooting no fair ones.


Don’t buy into the bs, Will and Jada are known swingers in Hollywood, they turned it into a cooperative promotional tactic to get views for Willow’s podcast and promote August’s album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Don’t buy into the bs, Will and Jada are known swingers in Hollywood, they turned it into a cooperative promotional tactic to get views for Willow’s podcast and promote August’s album.


Nah, that boy has been teary eyed ever since. Jada has that WAP!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, that boy has been teary eyed ever since. Jada has that WAP!


You mean one of the GOAT actors from the prior two decades? If you believe that you’re a mark.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Will Smith is a cuck for allowing Jada to talk about Tupac the way she does. She talks about Tupac like she'd rather be fucking him than Will.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Will Smith is a cuck for allowing Jada to talk about Tupac the way she does. She talks about Tupac like she'd rather be fucking him than Will.


They’re swingers, so naturally that makes him the definition of a cuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re swingers, so naturally that makes him the definition of a cuck.


Nah cause swinging entails he's getting some on the side too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah cause swinging entails he's getting some on the side too.


He is...it has been reported often


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Then he isn't the type of Cuck I'm talking about since he wouldn't care who Jada is fantasizing about. He's busy banging his ex wife and Margot Robbie.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2020)

"Will Smith isn't a swinger because he doesn't get any."
"Yes he does"
"Oh then Will Smith isn't who I was talking about."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> "Will Smith isn't a swinger because he doesn't get any."
> "Yes he does"
> "Oh then Will Smith isn't who I was talking about."


You're completely lost in this conversation lol.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 17, 2020)

fuccing with that new benny. he talking about some street shit i really be living.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Then he isn't the type of Cuck I'm talking about since he wouldn't care who Jada is fantasizing about. He's busy banging his ex wife and Margot Robbie.


You’re using the incorrect internet definition of the word, cuck doesn’t mean a guy staying when his wife is cheating.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're completely lost in this conversation lol.


I'm tracking 100%


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You’re using the incorrect internet definition of the word, cuck doesn’t mean a guy staying when his wife is cheating.


She's not  cheating if both have accepted that They can fuck outside the relationship. 

It's an open relationship. 


Mider T said:


> I'm tracking 100%


Nah. I called him a Cuck if he's competing with a dead man for his wife's affection.  But if he's getting some side pussy and doesn't care who his wife is fantasizing about that changes things for me.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's not  cheating if both have accepted that They can fuck outside the relationship.
> 
> It's an open relationship.
> 
> Nah. I called him a Cuck if he's competing with a dead man for his wife's affection.  But if he's getting some side pussy and doesn't care who his wife is fantasizing about that changes things for me.


Jada and Tupac never had a romantic or sexual relationship.  They were close but it was on some platonic soul mate type shit.  I have it on good authority that there was a time shortly after they met where things could have gone further but nothing ever became of it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Jada and Tupac never had a romantic or sexual relationship.  They were close but it was on some platonic soul mate type shit.  I have it on good authority that there was a time shortly after they met where things could have gone further but nothing ever became of it.


Nvm. Will did feel hurt about their relationship. 


> *Will Smith said he was 'deeply insecure' about Jada Pinkett Smith's friendship with Tupac*
> 
> Jan 14, 2020, 10:06 AM
> 
> ...



I've listened to a few episodes of her show and it did sound like she sometimes  wonders "what could have been".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> fuccing with that new benny. he talking about some street shit i really be living.



I've been fucking with Benny and the rest of Griselda all year. Haven't gave his new album a listen yet tho. He puts out a new one like every 3 months!

Have you heard this new Freddie gibbs tho? Pretty smooth.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've been fucking with Benny and the rest of Griselda all year. Haven't gave his new album a listen yet tho. He puts out a new one like every 3 months!
> 
> Have you heard this new Freddie gibbs tho? Pretty smooth.


was fuccing with it when it first came out. like the madlib joints better though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Should be an interesting interview


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's not cheating if both have accepted that They can fuck outside the relationship.
> 
> It's an open relationship.


They have they just keep it on the low, it’s a well known “secret” Will has fucked several co stars from his movies, they just keep denying it “on the record”.


~Gesy~ said:


> Nah. I called him a Cuck if he's competing with a dead man for his wife's affection.


That’s not what a cuck is, a cuck is someone who enjoys having his woman sleep with other men.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s not what a cuck is, a cuck is someone who enjoys having his woman sleep with other men.


I don't think he does. He was jealous of Tupac. And he doesn't really like August very much now either.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't think he does. He was jealous of Tupac. And he doesn't really like August very much now either.


Remember you’re looking at industry trained actors that consult with their PR reps before every single public appearance, every single detail and verbiage is mapped out and calculated to the T. They aren’t rappers or athletes emoting live on social media.


----------



## MO (Oct 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Will Smith is a cuck for allowing Jada to talk about Tupac the way she does. She talks about Tupac like she'd rather be fucking him than Will.


Remember when willow wrote a letter to 2pac about how much Jada misses him.


----------



## MO (Oct 18, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> To anyone who cares lol. Isn't there a nicki stan who comes here?
> 
> Her baby boy came out like a few days after John Legend loss his own newborn . Every birth is a blessing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2020)

White people who can't rap the first verse to "Many Men" are losing their minds over this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2020)

Only far left care which way a celebrity is voting. I’m not going to change what media I consume due to identity politics unless it’s dictating the content of the product that I enjoy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2020)

Funny thing is I don't think 50 Cent is even going to vote.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funny thing is I don't think 50 Cent is even going to vote.


He is a notorious troll. His personality is also a pile of crap though so...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> He is a notorious troll. His personality is also a pile of crap though so...


Hell yeah. This is a man who wished death on his own son.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hell yeah. This is a man who wished death on his own son.


Exactly it also doesn’t help that he comes off as a bully all the time. Who feuds with Taraji P Henson?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gross...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2020)

Her parents need to be imprisoned for life without parole and she should be admitted to a mental health facility which 69 pays for.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hell yeah. This is a man who wished death on his own son.


To be fair his son did take a picture with the son of the man responsible for the hit on his life, that’s a definite no-no.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> To be fair his son did take a picture with the son of the man responsible for the hit on his life, that’s a definite no-no.


Nah, fam. I'm never wishing death on any kids I have. That's wild...

OVER A PICTURE!?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, fam. I'm never wishing death on any kids I have. That's wild...
> 
> OVER A PICTURE!?


Exactly lol. I couldn’t see myself doing that as a parent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, fam. I'm never wishing death on any kids I have. That's wild...
> 
> OVER A PICTURE!?


He’s not literally wishing him dead, it’s the equivalent of “fuck you”.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 20, 2020)

Cutting your son out your life is one thing (would take something really serious for me to do that tho)

But the things I've seen 50 say to that boy..I've never went so far to say to my worst enemy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Oct 20, 2020)

why did 50 cut off his son?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2020)

MO said:


> why did 50 cut off his son?


He didn’t cut him off he said “he could get hit by a bus for all I care” (paraphrasing) because his son took a picture with the child of his rival, the same rival who’s gang attempted the hit on him.

If you’re familiar with the get rich or die trying movie there was a rapper under the antagonist that was made out to look like a bitch, that’s the rival, in reality the guy was more active in the streets than 50 himself.


----------



## MO (Oct 20, 2020)

he did cut him off. 50 doesn't have a relationship with his oldest son.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2020)

MO said:


> he did cut him off. 50 doesn't have a relationship with his oldest son.


Idk who he has a relationship with, I’m talking about the context of the conversation you replied to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He didn’t cut him off he said “he could get hit by a bus for all I care” (paraphrasing) because his son took a picture with the child of his rival, the same rival who’s gang attempted the hit on him.
> 
> If you’re familiar with the get rich or die trying movie there was a rapper under the antagonist that was made out to look like a bitch, that’s the rival, in reality the guy was more active in the streets than 50 himself.


That's cutting him off. And it's more than just a stupid picture.


Van: fif, do you love son?
50: I used to...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's cutting him off. And it's more than just a stupid picture.
> 
> 
> Van: fif, do you love son?
> 50: I used to...


That’s not cutting off, cutting off means not supporting. He paid a ludicrous amount of support, so that’s that.


And thanks for this video because if he did cut his son off I would’ve been disappointed in him, but after hearing his explanation of why he doesn’t fuck with his son, he’s completely justified in his feelings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't have kids. So I dunno. But I like to think I would never turn my back on my own.

He support him cause he has to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)

What are people listening to these days? I need new music.

And you better not say T.I.!


----------



## Sloan (Oct 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> What are people listening to these days? I need new music.
> 
> And you better not say T.I.!



I replayed this like 10x yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sloan (Oct 21, 2020)

As for 50's kid I'm probably disowning him myself under those circumstances...

I know someone irl that is even more spoiled than 50's kid is and I fucking hated him.  Non stop anxiety/stress for his parents who bend over till their spines broken for him, to boot he's a deadbeat Dad who doesn't get shit done.  When I lived with him(I was close friends with his brother at the time) I spent more time with his kid than he did.  Literally.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)

Sloan said:


> As for 50's kid I'm probably disowning him myself under those circumstances...
> 
> I know someone irl that is even more spoiled than 50's kid is and I fucking hated him.  Non stop anxiety/stress for his parents who bend over till their spines broken for him, to boot he's a deadbeat Dad who doesn't get shit done.  When I lived with him(I was close friends with his brother at the time) I spent more time with his kid than he did.  Literally.


You don't think his parents should be held accountable for the man he became?


----------



## Sloan (Oct 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You don't think his parents should be held accountable for the man he became?



I do.  

No matter to what degree they say "No" they always break at some point and allow him to do what he does.  Shit even when "Kicking him out" They provided for him, payed his rent etc etc at his new place and 90% of the time he would just come back to their house anyways.

But at the same time it wasn't just them, because his brother was way less of a goof than he was.  Plus he had a kid , people's lives are soposed to change after that.

Plus I knew him for like 5+ years and none of my influence or our other friends could rub off on him either.  He was impervious of learning from anything other than his own selfishness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)

Sloan said:


> I do.
> 
> No matter to what degree they say "No" they always break at some point and allow him to do what he does.  Shit even when "Kicking him out" They provided for him, payed his rent etc etc at his new place and 90% of the time he would just come back to their house anyways.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, I've heard this story many times before. Entitlement usually start at home. Even in the video I posted, 50 said his son attitude stems from his mother telling him that he has a rich dad who isn't doing enough for him. Isn't elevating him to where he should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Oct 21, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haha yeah, I've heard this story many times before. Entitlement usually start at home. Even in the video I posted, 50 said his son attitude stems from his mother telling him that he has a rich dad who isn't doing enough for him. Isn't elevating him to where he should be.



I just feel sorry for the kid I don't know him anymore but blessings to her.  Not only was he a deadbeat but the mother of the child was pretty much no better.  Smh


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2020)

Just got introduced to Grandson.

Fucking love his aggression and his lyrics are fire


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2020)

Awww shit. It's my Girlfriend's birthday. She's shy, but imma celebrate anyway . Starting with the record that started it all


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2020)

Fucking simps are disgusting.  


Fucking up the game

Anyway that new Benny the butcher


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Awww shit. It's my Girlfriend's birthday. She's shy, but imma celebrate anyway


you must be white. i dont think she fucc with blacc guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2020)

Well you know what they say...once you go black!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well you know what they say...once you go black!


you always go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2020)

Offset got a nigguh wakeup call


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2020)

Im OfFsEt FrOm TeH mIgOoOoOs

My nigguh you're getting this knee against your spine regardless


----------



## MO (Oct 24, 2020)

we hate to see it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2020)

They were apparently driving through a trump rally.

Some reports say Offset pointed a gun at some of them. Some reports say they smashed one of his windows. In either case he's free now.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

I have yet to listen to the new Benny the Butcher. Not my type of music, but i will give it a shot from all the praise i heard from it.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> I have yet to listen to the new Benny the Butcher. Not my type of music, but i will give it a shot from all the praise i heard from it.


not your type of music? you only listening to rappers if they wearing a kufi?


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> not your type of music? you only listening to rappers if they wearing a kufi?


Nah not at all, I meant not my type of  rap. I do listen to  it every now and then, and prefer folks like Freddie Gibbs and Pusha.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2020)

I like Griselda's stuff because it sounds grimey and cheap. Which helps immerse myself more into the street  aesthetic


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Nah not at all, I meant not my type of  rap. I do listen to  it every now and then, and prefer folks like Freddie Gibbs and Pusha.


They fit in with Benny the hell are you talmbout right now. 

Especially benny and Freddie when they link up


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2020)

Vault said:


> They fit in with Benny the hell are you talmbout right now.
> 
> Especially benny and Freddie when they link up


Yeh Fair enough, but its  still a feauture on a diffrent type of  aesthetics/vibe.

Anyways not to say i dont listen bragodocious gangsta rap at times. You just wont catch me often put it in rotation n shit.


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2020)

Lollipop was always a trash song to me. Fuck this nigguh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2020)

What is this world lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2020)

I thought I had covid last week because my body wasn't able to workout it's normal routine nor wear mask for long periods of time despite not having these issues before. But test came up negative.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lollipop was always a trash song to me. Fuck this nigguh


Isn’t he the same one that said racism didn’t exist?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Isn’t he the same one that said racism didn’t exist?


Yeah. He said he never experienced racism. And defended the actions of cops a few times.


----------



## Toph (Oct 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lollipop was always a trash song to me. Fuck this nigguh

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2020)

Coonchi


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2020)

Lol thanks for this


----------



## MO (Oct 30, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol thanks for this


Follow back..


----------



## Morglay (Nov 2, 2020)

Can't believe I missed this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 3, 2020)

rappers really out here at Trump rallies. when they going to bring bacc blaccballing?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2020)

Pump is washed up. This is a publicity stunt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pump is washed up. This is a publicity stunt


I just know he’s a rapper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pump is washed up. This is a publicity stunt


and his name wacc. can't have a name clowning on your fucc style. i'd have went with big stroke instead of lil pump.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 3, 2020)

J Cole'sprediction was on point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 3, 2020)

nagdo said:


> J Cole'sprediction was on point


What did J Cole say?


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 3, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What did J Cole say


He kind of predicted lil pumps relevancy in the 1987 song.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 3, 2020)

nagdo said:


> He kind of predicted lil pumps relevancy in the 1985 song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm late but BUSTA RHYMES WON 2020

THIS ALBUM IS GODLIKE

NAS TOO


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2020)

Busta won 2020 imo.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2020)

@Black Superman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2020)

Was listening to The World's Greatest and R.kelly just had to be a predator huh


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 6, 2020)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'm late but BUSTA RHYMES WON 2020
> 
> THIS ALBUM IS GODLIKE
> 
> NAS TOO


just pulled this up. 22 traccs? busta rhymes still believe it's 1998? this shit probably has skits and shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2020)

Fam that's what it felt like too

1998


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 6, 2020)

anyone know how lil pimp taking the news?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2020)

Wow, what a shame. Never listened to his stuff but from what I saw in passing..he was a chill kid.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 6, 2020)

crazy story part 4

oh damn dude really died


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> anyone know how lil pimp taking the news?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2020)

Full vid.

Trigger warning.  Sad stuff


But justice will be served at least


----------



## MO (Nov 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Full vid.
> 
> Trigger warning.  Sad stuff
> 
> ...


is king von the one in the white shirt? I can't really make out what happened?


----------



## blueice12 (Nov 7, 2020)

Remember when I found out about King von dying yesterday 
And that was shocking


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2020)

MO said:


> is king von the one in the white shirt? I can't really make out what happened?


Yeah he's the one getting beat up in the street.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2020)

Joe recovered from covid


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2020)

TMZ: Rapper Mo3 Shot and Killed in Dallas.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2020)

Wild year.  Both rappers shot in the leg in their cars. Boosie was shot on his birthday.

I've been jumped by 3 goons on my Bday. That shit sucks


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 15, 2020)

the butcher aint letting fame go to his head. dude still shopping at walmart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wild year.  Both rappers shot in the leg in their cars. Boosie was shot on his birthday.
> 
> I've been jumped by 3 goons on my Bday. That shit sucks


Don't call women goons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Amazing to see shit like this. Drake today could never freestyle in the middle of the street and everyone ignore him like some nobody.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 17, 2020)

that trump endorsement making more sense. weezy trying to get that quid pro quo. dont know what lil pimp was thinking tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah 50 said he "definitely" thinks Wayne got something for endorsing Trump.

Pump music isn't hitting like it used to. He needs the money.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Amazing to see shit like this. Drake today could never freestyle in the middle of the street and everyone ignore him like some nobody.


This was his prime. Sad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Eh no it wasn't  lol. 

2011-2013 was

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Ay yo trump.  Pardon ya boy


----------



## MO (Nov 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eh no it wasn't  lol.
> 
> 2011-2013 was


drake is arguably still in his prime.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ay yo trump. Pardon ya boy


trump learning. after asap roccy ghosted his ass he decided to get the endorsement first. didnt seem to help tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

MO said:


> drake is arguably still in his prime.


Last three albums?...TRASH!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Nov 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Last three albums?...TRASH!


I thought you were talking about commercially


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

MO said:


> I thought you were talking about commercially


Commercially...nothing was the same sold almost 700,000 first week.

Dark Demo Tapes sold 223,000


----------



## MO (Nov 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Commercially...nothing was the same sold almost 700,000 first week.
> 
> Dark Demo Tapes sold 223,000


didn't views sell 800k+ first week? scorpion also sold more than 700k in the first week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2020)

You right. 

Views had some of his biggest singles. 

Scorpions took advantage of the streaming cheat code.


----------



## MO (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2020)

Are y'all listening to this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 22, 2020)

I ain't fuccing with that boy band sound

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> I ain't fuccing with that boy band sound


are you an actual crip?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 22, 2020)

MO said:


> are you an actual crip?


quit acting brand new. my gangsta been certified. i got triple OG status on the blocc.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't mean to interrupt such a long running conversation; but I thought I'd share I watch this Run DMC video every year around the holidays- one of my all time favorites! I must admit that while I don't know much about the music industry these days, these sorts of "old school" groups really strike my fancy. While I worked at FYE, I tried playing as much Fatboys as possible- they're still my heroes!


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 23, 2020)

While it may be an overly popular choice, I still find 1987's Crushin' to be my favorite track of their's. Very catchy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 24, 2020)

Som fire recently


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2020)

His music isn't my vibe but shit like this makes me want to give it a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2020)

I liked that song.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2020)

HotNewHipHop: Lil Wayne Reveals "No Ceilings 3" Release Date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Nov 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> HotNewHipHop: Lil Wayne Reveals "No Ceilings 3" Release Date.


Oooooh I’m ready.  His last two mixtapes D6 and D6: Reloaded were fire.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 26, 2020)

Body ody ody


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> HotNewHipHop: Lil Wayne Reveals "No Ceilings 3" Release Date.


I ain't listening to that garbage.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 26, 2020)

Mider T said:


> HotNewHipHop: Lil Wayne Reveals "No Ceilings 3" Release Date.


wayne aint been relevant since the carter 3 and now he might drop some maga bars? pass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 26, 2020)

No Ceilings 3


Man on the Moon 3


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Nov 27, 2020)

I like the beginning message in her AMA performance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2020)

And they fucking teased a whole album that never came out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lulu (Nov 29, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> And they fucking teased a whole album that never came out.


They been saving this card like an ace up a sleeve


----------



## Sloan (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 2, 2020)

Yo... Anybody listened to Reason's latest album? I heard it's fire.


----------



## Toph (Dec 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2020)

Happy birthday Jay-Z. Considered by many as the greatest rapper of all time!

Couldn't even find my favorite songs to post cause the boss gets them snatched off Youtube.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 5, 2020)

Mario Judah calling out playboi shit got me weak lmao

Wildin

Wlr might be one of my anticipated albums


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2020)

Gesy be like


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Gesy be like


People always clown them but some how he was able to become a billionaire off his creations.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> People always clown them but some how he was able to become a billionaire off his creations.


People are gullible and dumb, a person is smart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2020)

Not saying I'll buy. I don't own any fashion accessory owned by Kanye.

But I think he's intentionally making them look as weird as possible. And I bet they'll still sell out within an hour of release.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not saying I'll buy. I don't own any fashion accessory owned by Kanye.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2020)

Mider T said:


>


I hear they're very comfortable tho!


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> People always clown them but some how he was able to become a billionaire off his creations.


kanye ain't no damm billionaire.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2020)

MO said:


> kanye ain't no damm billionaire.


He apparently has proof that he is and he showed it to forbes because they forgot to list him as one.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 7, 2020)

Album cover lookin fire, no cap


Btw Album will be dropping this Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 7, 2020)

ive robbed people for they yeezys but i aint never rocc that clown shit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 8, 2020)

Naniiii


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 9, 2020)

Already midnight  in the coast, no drop yet?? and that cover art looks hella Photoshoped xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2020)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toph (Dec 10, 2020)

nagdo said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2020)

Cudi drops tonight...I'm ready to transcend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 10, 2020)

I really hope it's good, heard this going be his most lyrical Album, based on his latest Apple interview.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2020)

Album is alright..ok..i expected something more similar to the second Man on the Moon (which I consider the best in the series).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Dec 11, 2020)

He dropped today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Album is alright..ok..i expected something more similar to the second Man on the Moon (which I consider the best in the series).


Right there with u, had a lot of The Scotts vibe....whole Album felt  very Travis ish with the amount of autotune.


My fav song was  The Pale Moonlight, there where others too but feel too lazy to check.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2020)

This J. Cole album might his best yet, it's great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 11, 2020)

nagdo said:


> Right there with u, had a lot of The Scotts vibe....whole Album felt  very Travis ish with the amount of autotune.
> 
> 
> My fav song was  The Pale Moonlight, there where others too but feel too lazy to check.


Drop the Album in the Background.

I think it grew on me after a couple more listens,  need some trimming but forsure some of his best shit since his previous MOM.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2020)

Kid Cudi is still a big fish. Dude outsold Wayne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 13, 2020)

benny already got a song bout getting shot at walmart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2020)

Mider T said:


>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## MO (Dec 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


>


I was literally coming here to post Reborn. 
His humming is so nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 18, 2020)

Eminem Side B dropped tonight.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Eminem Side B dropped tonight.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 18, 2020)

Had some good tracks. Kinda fill like the album would be better if he unleashed it all on one tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2020)

Naw. Your current status in the game is due to making corny and outdated music. Drake knows how to adjust to the times and remain relevant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Naw. Your current status in the game is due to making corny and outdated music. Drake knows how to adjust to the times and remain relevant.


I am confused who gave that advice Akademics or Eminem


----------



## Lurko (Dec 19, 2020)

Just listen to Zeus.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I am confused who gave that advice Akademics or Eminem


Eminem gave that advice to drake


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 19, 2020)

The rap game has a lot of drama doesn’t it...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2020)

Always has lol


----------



## Sloan (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2020)

Eminem can still claim being a better rapper than Drake.  And I think more overall sales.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Eminem can still claim being a better rapper than Drake.  And I think more overall sales.


Let's put it this way. Drake in 10 years will have to change or try his best to change to keep up with the next generation. You can't expect people to stick with a rapper for 10 or 20 years and Em is pointing that some fans will turn on you because you don't have the same style you had when you started.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 21, 2020)

They updated the GTA radio


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2020)

Doing everything but giving us a new game

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2020)

Carti is on that devil worshipping shit... I'm still gonna bump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 23, 2020)

but cuz of Cudi and whole lot of Juda I finna check it out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 26, 2020)

Listened to WLR with my Bible, I was coming for a playfull baby voice Carti and caught myself listening to Translvania Vamp, I got murder on my mind type Carti lol.

Albums a mix bag, but its good on the Playboi Carti standards, if it wasn't for the beats carrying the Album this would hve been ass. I like the punk energy it gave me, but not vibin with some of the lyrics.

I would say its ok trash,  get your blood flowing and then leave type of Album.

Fav track is Vamp Anthem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok trash is a funny description. 

But yea this album wasn't worth the long wait.Sounded like a bad lil uzi imitation. Still made bank tho so good for him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2020)

2020 was a trash year for rap music. I feel like all the big names pushed their albums back because of Rona.


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeh it was alright, but I would say the Underground fans where eatin this year especially  the whole Coke rap scene.


----------



## MO (Dec 27, 2020)

I want this drake back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2020)

MO said:


> I want this drake back.


Let's petition him to stop ruining Afrobeat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 29, 2020)

So new years eve??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2020)

Or early next


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 30, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 31, 2020)

damn rip. how homie die?


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 31, 2020)

Damn just when 2020 couldn't  get any worse


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

The album is already out though...?


~Gesy~ said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO


This can't be real


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

Says he apparently died on Halloween his wife is just now confirming it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2020)

Dying on halloween is so Doom.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

I can stop anytime I want to
Famous last words that came back to haunt you.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 31, 2020)

Rip.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2020)

Had two months and decided to reveal this last day of the year?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 31, 2020)

Its thx to Doom I got exposed to the underground, RIP underground lengend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2020)

this is a sad day

I cant believe this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Dec 31, 2020)

First one is such a classic, has to be one of my all time fav.


----------



## Aesima (Dec 31, 2020)

Man, this year just won't leave us alone.. 
RIP MF DOOM. His work kept me motivated when it comes to art. Man this hurts so much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2020)

This was my intro as well. I remember rushing onto the internet after this episode thinking "Damn, who the fuck is this!" 

I heard _of_ him, but never listened until then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 31, 2020)

Man, before the countdown I was looking up if there's any news left for this (now last) year... Fuck. RIP.


----------



## Toph (Dec 31, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO


2021 already off to a shit start


----------



## Toph (Dec 31, 2020)

This was the last track DOOM was in during his lifetime by the way. His last line is, “Yo! I has to go!”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 31, 2020)

I am genuinely hurt bro 

Let this fucking year die already


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

2020 you bastard, and found out on page 220


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I am genuinely hurt bro
> 
> Let this fucking year die already


Let the past die.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2020)

what the hell


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 1, 2021)

RIP one of the greatest lyricists


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2021)

I got clued in because of Dangerdoom back in the day. Rip villain.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2021)

October 31st shall henceforth be known as DOOMSDAY.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2021)

.
Complex: Q-Tip, Jay Electronica, Tyler, the Creator, and More Mourn the Death of MF DOOM.


Pilaf said:


> October 31st shall henceforth be known as DOOMSDAY.


Lupe wants similes to be referred to as Dumiles from now on. 
Complex: Lupe Fiasco Remembers MF DOOM With New Freestyle: 'I Learned So Much From You'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 1, 2021)

Ahh remember listening to this for the first time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 5, 2021)

Man praying for Dr. Dre.


----------



## Toph (Jan 5, 2021)

First we lost DOOM, then we have Kanye and Kim getting a divorce and now Dr. Dre has a fucking brain aneurysm. These past 7 days have been fucked. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2021)

He may be ok. We shall see. But man. Dude is a fucking pillar in this genre. He IS west coast hiphop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


>


Guess it wasn't just the year 2020, but the whole decade.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 5, 2021)

Honestly I can’t even blame her he’s a bit out of control.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2021)

Said it was gonna happen months ago.

Lets see if he can make a billy without the Kardashian machine.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 5, 2021)

808s Pt. 2: Cruel Winter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Oddjutsu (Jan 6, 2021)

I just heard, I thought he was done for


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Sloan (Jan 6, 2021)

His wife gave the drop

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2021)

White chicks on TikTok sure loves cappin on Black men for a drop of clout

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 7, 2021)

so they got caught. got to be smarter thinking you just gonna get his stuff cause he in the hospital. a dude that rich you got pull some oceans 11 shit to get the goods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2021)

Streets has no love. Iconic figure was almost grave robbed in his own city.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2021)

Sloan said:


> His wife gave the drop


Guess he'll have to choke her out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2021)

Something weird is going on between him and his wife cause this news seemed to pop up after going through the aneurysm


----------



## Toph (Jan 7, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Something weird is going on between him and his wife cause this news seemed to pop up after going through the aneurysm


She caused his brain aneurysm to get the bag, calling it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2021)

Dre gave her a couple mill to leave him alone.  

He's probably just stressed. Not sleeping enough.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Something weird is going on between him and his wife cause this news seemed to pop up after going through the aneurysm


He saw his life flash before his eyes.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2021)

Yahoo Lifestyle: Kanye West Is Reportedly “Jealous” of the Time Kim Kardashian Has “Dedicated to Prison Reform and the Kids”.








						Kanye West Is Reportedly “Jealous” of the Time Kim Kardashian Has “Dedicated to Prison Reform and the Kids”
					

“Kanye wanted the family to move to Wyoming full-time.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Toph (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2021)

Horo said:


>


Hope we hear that 85% some day.

The last few posthumous albums I heard were actually pretty good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MO (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## MO (Jan 18, 2021)

throwback.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2021)

Lil wayne and Kodak black expected to be among them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 19, 2021)

Super underrated song considering the context.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 21, 2021)

She is pissed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She is pissed


If I was shot by my (maybe?) lover and people keep calling me a liar who's trying to ruin him . I'd also be pissed.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jan 21, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> If I was shot by my (maybe?) lover and people keep calling me a liar trying to ruin him . I'd also be pissed.


Oh no I don’t disagree at all.


----------



## MO (Jan 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MO (Jan 22, 2021)

Take Care really is Drake's best album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Nothing was the Same did everything better than Take Care.


----------



## MO (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nothing was the Same did everything better than Take Care.


I knew someone was going to come here and say this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't get me wrong it's a good album but half the songs on there is cringy to listen to. I thibk NWTS is when Drake figured out the direction he wants to take as an artist.

Aged better too.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> If I was shot by my (maybe?) lover and people keep calling me a liar who's trying to ruin him . I'd also be pissed.



I mean if anyone shot you you'd be pissed in general i would think


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2021)

Parallax said:


> I mean if anyone shot you you'd be pissed in general i would think


Lol yeah, but pretty sure she's focused on justice now. And to not be considered a liar when she's a victim.


----------



## Toph (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Toph (Jan 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2021)

Blu is back? 

HotNewHipHop: Lil Uzi Vert To Get $24 Million Pink Diamond Placed In His Forehead.

Lil Uzi Vision


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2021)

Flex must have been talking to Gesy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2021)

If we're doing freestyles, here's one on one of my favorite subjects.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Blu is back?
> 
> HotNewHipHop: Lil Uzi Vert To Get $24 Million Pink Diamond Placed In His Forehead.
> 
> Lil Uzi Vision


this dude doing too much. i aint trying to bring a scalpel when robbing someone for they jewels

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> this dude doing too much. i aint trying to bring a scalpel when robbing someone for they jewels


It's actually not going well for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2021)

Hilarious


----------



## Lurko (Feb 5, 2021)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2021)

10 year anniversary of Yonkers!  This was a cultural reset for the weird youth of my generation .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2021)

It was Drake's beat album, I just listened to it yesterday for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)

Saw this last week. Meg has quite an interesting business relationship with japan and I await to see how it unfolds.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Saw this last week. Meg has quite an interesting business relationship with japan and I await to see how it unfolds.


What business relationship does she have with Japan?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> What business relationship does she have with Japan?


Her promotion of Japanese items and culture that I doubt she does for free.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Her promotion of Japanese items and culture that I doubt she does for free.


I thought that's just because she's a fan.  Doesn't she just put them on her IG?  It's not like an official collaboration or anything.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I thought that's just because she's a fan.  Doesn't she just put them on her IG?  It's not like an official collaboration or anything.


She has a collaboration with crunchyroll.  (Though that's an american distribution  company of japanese anime.) And I'm sure she has other stuff that I missed.

This hoodie looks dope. I might cop. 


(Saying dope and cop wasn't an accident)


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> She has a collaboration with crounchyroll.  (Though that's an american distribution  company of japanese anime.)
> 
> Thia hoodie looks dope. I might cop.
> 
> ...


Saying "thia" was though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Saying "thia" was though.


And misspelling crunchyroll


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 16, 2021)

meg into anime? id still hit but she better not be talking that anime shit when fuccing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sloan (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Miraak (Feb 21, 2021)

Truly an Eternal Thug, 2021 and his tunes still kickin’


“Pac’s dead may never die”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2021)

Love when your boys know to bring you some pussy on your first day out. 

Good for him


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2021)

I thought he got like 50 years or something.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Love when your boys know to bring you some pussy on your first day out.


bobby shurmda fuccing like coronavirus dont exist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I thought he got like 50 years or something.


Nope he was given a 7 year plea deal. Would've been even less if he gave up information but he chose not to in order for his friends to have less time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2021)

Good thing Ye didn't listen to the black Harvey weinstein


----------



## MO (Feb 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> black Harvey weinstein


I haven't heard LA reid sexually harrasing people. He has ripped off many artist tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2021)

MO said:


> I haven't heard LA reid sexually harrasing people. He has ripped off many artist tho.


"
In 2017, one of Reid's female assistants sent a letter to Sony Music's general counsel alleging that Reid had sexually harassed her on a daily basis over the course of a year, prompting a company investigation. As a result, Reid was forced to step down as chairman and CEO of Sony's Epic Records.

 subsequently reported that "multiple" women had come forward to accuse Reid of sexual harassment.]"


----------



## MO (Feb 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "
> In 2017, one of Reid's female assistants sent a letter to Sony Music's general counsel alleging that Reid had sexually harassed her on a daily basis over the course of a year, prompting a company investigation. As a result, Reid was forced to step down as chairman and CEO of Sony's Epic Records.
> 
> subsequently reported that "multiple" women had come forward to accuse Reid of sexual harassment.]"


dammm


----------



## Sloan (Feb 24, 2021)

Rip 

had this in suggestions today and watched it again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## MO (Mar 1, 2021)

streaming money is horrible tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2021)

Best week for rap music in a long while


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 4, 2021)

dont care bout none of these drops. wake me up when some real shit come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Does anyone who enter this thread actually like listening to rap? Or....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2021)

Drake's three pack was pretty good. It was necessary since his fans were getting restless waiting for his album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruse (Mar 9, 2021)

I’m surprised Nicki never had a song go diamond


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2021)

Ruse said:


> I’m surprised Nicki never had a song go diamond


She kinda did with "Super Bass"  but some technicality stopped it from being official.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruse (Mar 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> She kinda did with "Super Bass"  but some technicality stopped it from being official.


That was the exact song I was thinking about too, I remember how huge it was. Props to Cardi anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2021)

sheeeeesh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2021)

Yeah, black twitter is mad that megan thee stallion won against lil baby for best rap performance lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 14, 2021)

yay, megan won bna! it would have been ok if doja did too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2021)

I'd kill tory myself for her.


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'd kill tory myself for her.


She is already in a relationship.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2021)

Somebody post this latest Candace Owens-Cardi B Twitter spat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2021)

It's too long. The jist is Candace came at Cardi for being too sexual. Cardi  pretty much said "yeah,  well, your brother fucked your husband " candace said "No, he didn't, imma sue you!" and cardi said "You can't sue me for something I saw on the internet, imma sue back!"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2021)

Too be more specific he's the richest African American.  There are two Africans who are richer than him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2021)

Back when his mouth was fucked up lol


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's too long. The jist is Candace came at Cardi for being too sexual. Cardi  pretty much said "yeah,  well, your brother fucked your husband " candace said "No, he didn't, imma sue you!" and cardi said "You can't sue me for something I saw on the internet, imma sue back!"


I'll tell you what the twitter exchange was extremely funny. I kind of feel like Candace got her shit pushed in this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Mar 18, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Too be more specific he's the richest African American.  There are two Africans who are richer than him.


So he is just going to keep lying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Mar 18, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah, well, your brother fucked your husband "


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2021)

She actually said that Candace's husband was cock boxing her brother. I could have died lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Mar 18, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> She actually said that Candace's husband was cock boxing her brother. I could have died lmao.


LMAO I need the find the tweets


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2021)

She deleted them lol


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2021)

MO said:


> LMAO I need the find the tweets


Let me tell you all I can picture is Candace limping away from the thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Gist*


I like my version better.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2021)

It's funny because Candace really has no standing. Cardi never photoshopped those tweets it was reported on websites in November.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 19, 2021)

new benny the butcher dropped. some real shit and none of that drake shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Mar 20, 2021)

Real rap music

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MO (Mar 20, 2021)

future has some good songs honestly.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 21, 2021)

MO said:


> Real rap music


real soft rap music. drake okay in some small doses but you cant be a gangsta listening to that cornball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sloan (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2021)

Now lets take a break from our regular scheduled programming to bring you this breaking news.

RIP to a legend. Me and @Mider T loved you


----------



## Sloan (Mar 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Now lets take a break from our regular scheduled programming to bring you this breaking news.
> 
> RIP to a legend. Me and @Mider T loved you


He's not dead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2021)

Sloan said:


> He's not dead


Yeah I'm hearing conflicting reports. Another guy pretending to be him. I dunno, what's true. Lol


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2021)

Sloan said:


> He's not dead


Classic Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Classic Gesy.


If the situation is funny...I'll play along


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2021)

Sloan said:


> He's not dead





Mider T said:


> Classic Gesy.


Turns out, you guys fell for a troll. His mother confirmed it on facebook

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2021)

Shabba Hanx has returned!  @~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Shabba Hanx has returned!  @~Gesy~


"White boy summer" scared me. I took that as a domestic terrorism threat. But luckily he's talking about white chocolates like Travis Kelce and not unsalted crackers like Dylann Roof.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 1, 2021)

white boy summer? craccas is tripping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> white boy summer? craccas is tripping.


White boys don't deserve a summer


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2021)

Seasons for white boys according to Gesy: Spring, Fall, (maybe) Winter


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Seasons for white boys according to Gesy: Spring, Fall, (maybe) Winter


White people wear shorts outside during the winter. They definitely seem to have the strongest affinity to it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2021)

"You know I..
thug 'em,
fuck 'em,
love 'em,
leave 'em Cause I don't fuckin' need 'em
Take 'em out the hood,
keep 'em lookin' good
But I don't fuckin' feed 'em"

Jay'Z before dating Beyonce was something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 4, 2021)

ill raise you gesy

hands down best jay z song

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> ill raise you gesy
> 
> hands down best jay z song


Yeah, this is so smooth.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 4, 2021)

freddie with the heat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "You know I..
> thug 'em,
> fuck 'em,
> love 'em,
> ...


And that's why he doesn't perform this song anymore lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DonutMan (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP DMX 

shits fucked up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 9, 2021)

damn dmx gone. thats why you dont fucc with them hard drugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP DMX.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP DMX


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2021)

RIP DMX.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toph (Apr 9, 2021)

What makes DMX's passing so heartbreaking for me is knowing how he got hooked on drugs. It initially wasn't by choice because his blunt was laced by his mentor. That is evil.

Hope at least he and Aaliyah are at peace together and that he may finally rest.

R.I.P

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 12, 2021)

Man this disstrack is disrespectful as hell lmao. Imagine a ^ (use bro) making fun of your dead homies over the thousand miles song


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2021)

This man really made a music video to promote his merchandise


@~Gesy~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagueness (Apr 15, 2021)

Bruh that dude is tom hanks son? Wtf??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2021)

Mider T said:


> This man really made a music video to promote his merchandise
> 
> 
> @~Gesy~


His whole identity is being a "cool white boy"...

I'm sure he's a good dude but this doesn't seem authentic at all.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2021)

Mider T said:


> This man really made a music video to promote his merchandise
> 
> 
> @~Gesy~


The anti DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (Apr 17, 2021)

DMX 

Black Rob


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2021)

Kyuubi Naruto's self respect  

Oh wait nvm that's been gone for years


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 18, 2021)

Ruse said:


> Black Rob


dead like whoa

being on bad boy in 2000 was a curse.

blacc rob - dead
gdep - in prison
loon - converted to islam then went to prison
shyne - locced up then deported


----------



## Aesima (Apr 22, 2021)

Bro..come on..


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2021)

Rappers don't seem to live long.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2021)

RIP to a legend


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2021)

like look at these samples


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Rappers don't seem to live long.


Hard drugs and violence tend to cause death lol


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hard drugs and violence tend to cause death lol


That type of life affects almost all musicians and arguably artists.  Rappers just seem to have a shorter lifespan, I'm not even talking about the ones who are killed either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2021)

My point is they're not just dropping dead.  fentanyl is the "torn acl" of the rap genre. Clean dudes like Drake and J.cole will likely live longer lives due to their life decisions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2021)

Talk that shit cordae!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2021)

DMX funeral service is about to start

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2021)

The Prodigal son has returned?!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Prodigal son has returned?!


I am supposing there will be some sort of musical release by 1 or more Top Dawg Entertainment artists on May 7, 2021?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2021)

That whole label seriously went for a couple years. Smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2021)

6ix9ine telling whoever wants to kill him where he's gonna be this Saturday.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2021)

mmmmmmm new album bois


----------



## Potato Salad (May 1, 2021)

Been on repeat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "You know I..
> thug 'em,
> fuck 'em,
> love 'em,
> ...



Aww, big pimpin was my anthem all of last month!


----------



## UtahCrip (May 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6ix9ine telling whoever wants to kill him where he's gonna be this Saturday.


just checced. still alive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6ix9ine telling whoever wants to kill him where he's gonna be this Saturday.


He's been doing this since release 

He really kinda lm ldid prove all these people are pussy cause he straight up keeps taunting them and nothing happened

It's all just grandstanding and fake shit it kinda proves what a lot of nonsense that shit really is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2021)

Parallax said:


> He's been doing this since release
> 
> He really kinda lm ldid prove all these people are pussy cause he straight up keeps taunting them and nothing happened
> 
> It's all just grandstanding and fake shit it kinda proves what a lot of nonsense that shit really is


Yeah that's his point. But it only takes one misstep for him to be a dead man and a lifetime of running not to be.

The roadrunner shtick is cute...until it's not.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2021)

Get outta my face with these fortune cookie cryptics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruse (May 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2021)

A big name rapper who isn't drake is releasing an album!?

Say it aint so!


----------



## Potato Salad (May 5, 2021)

I am guessing that's the Album Cover.

idk man looks like a troll


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2021)

He was in the middle of a shower when he was killed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 7, 2021)

threw their whole lives away. smh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Udell (May 9, 2021)

nagdo said:


> I am guessing that's the Album Cover.
> 
> idk man looks like a troll


I assumed it was a metaphor for shooting fire. 

I listened to the interlude and if its really a interlude why did Cole release it? That song didn't really build any hype though the song is okay. Hopefully we get some good tracks outta cole from this album.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2021)

HotNewHipHop: Chet Hanks Allegedly Caught Asking A Fan For $200 In Leaked DMs.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was in the middle of a shower when he was killed


so they catch a body and then decide to sell evidence and talk to jailhouse snitches? these kids not the brightest. whole life gone now.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Udell (May 10, 2021)

Anyone watched the applying pressure documentary that Cole just dropped? Hearing his thoughts and the way he felt made me reflect on myself. Also had no idea he was preparing to retire but its good to see these things. Nothing last forever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2021)

Udell said:


> Anyone watched the applying pressure documentary that Cole just dropped? Hearing his thoughts and the way he felt made me reflect on myself. Also had no idea he was preparing to retire but its good to see these things. Nothing last forever.


I was...but then I saw that Joe Budden dropped a rare interview.  And that type of content being boring is almost impossible .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2021)

THE GOAT!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2021)

A great day for rap music. The heavyweights have returned to remind us why they're heavyweights!


----------



## Udell (May 14, 2021)

Aaah shit Cole didn't disappoint at all with the album
Pride is the devil 
95 south
100 mil
Best tracks for me. 

Also Nicki Minaj dropped a really great track with Wayne and drizzy. These 3 should do a collab album. Not a huge fan of any of them but I must admit they sound good together.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2021)

My Life was my favorite song on the album (21 savage washed Cole on that btw)

Other favorites are:
Pride is the devil 
100 mil
Let go of my hand
Interlude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2021)




----------



## MO (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2021)

Gotdamn!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Udell (May 19, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gotdamn!


That is impressive in this day and age. Pretty solid album, well deserved. Though I did think some tracks were short.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (May 20, 2021)

the Illuminati Era.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2021)




----------



## MO (May 28, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Udell (May 28, 2021)

Jay Z really put out a track with DMX after everything he put him through during the height of his career. These artist disgust me sometimes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Udell said:


> Jay Z really put out a track with DMX after everything he put him through during the height of his career. These artist disgust me sometimes.


What he put him through?


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

That beat fucking sucks lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Gesy prefers Drake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Over current Em? Yeah, I  might.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Over current Em? Yeah, I  might.


Well whatever you like man. I can't hate on you for that...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 29, 2021)

future out here sounding like a jealous ex.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

Excellent song, all 3 verses were good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Excellent song, all 3 verses were good.


Would like to see all three on a longer song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> future out here sounding like a jealous ex.


Because he is


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

That Proof Bar Em dropped hit too hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Rappers have been throwing shots at Michael B Jordan all year..just because he's dating Lori harvey.


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

Cordae eat that shit, no offense to Em, but he was doin too much.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rappers have been throwing shots at Michael B Jordan all year..just because he's dating Lori harvey.


Lori Harvey is hot.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

nagdo said:


> Cordae eat that shit, no offense to Em, but he was doin too much.


I had it Em first but Cordae was for sure there. Jack was last for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Em has been doing too much since 2009.

I used to be a fan of his but he's trash now


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em has been doing too much since 2009.
> 
> I used to be a fan of his but he's trash now


You're a known Em hater.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em has been doing too much since 2009.
> 
> I used to be a fan of his but he's trash now


Dunno how you can listen to his verse here and not pay homage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

2009 Em was different than Current Em.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Em is a machine now who can't be beat. Bring Nas.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

He used to be one of my favorite rappers.

But I'm not into his "Dassa awfLEE hot!..coffee POT" raps.

To qoute Joe Budden "all you're doing is saying words"

Kendrick took his style and actually did something useful with it.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Gesy,You like the you I can't be touched Slim Shady from 1999 to 2004 who was on drugs.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Kendrick reminds me of a black eminem though.


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I had it Em first but Cordae was for sure there. Jack was last for me.


If Em could have just stayed with his first flow it would been better instead jerkin off on how many flows he can go into, it ruin the song...

and for that I put him last, Harlow second, then Cordae.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Gesy,You like the you I can't be touched Slim Shady from 1999 to 2004 who was on drugs.


I do . I had the Eminem Show CD as a kid and would spend hours listening to it.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

nagdo said:


> If Em could have just stayed with his first flow it would been better instead jerkin off on how many flows he can go into, it ruin the song...
> 
> and for that I put him last, Harlow second, then Cordae.


A lot of people like that about his new style. I don't listen to Em to dance like Drake... I listen to him to catch bars and flows and other shit.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I do . I had the Eminem Show CD as a kid and would spend hours listening to it.


That's kinda weird.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> He used to be one of my favorite rappers.
> 
> But I'm not into his "Dassa awfLEE hot!..coffee POT" raps.
> 
> ...


Did you actually listen to his verse here?  Not just the lyrics but the way he rode the beat and still switched up his flow twice?


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

nagdo said:


> If Em could have just stayed with his first flow it would been better instead jerkin off on how many flows he can go into, it ruin the song...
> 
> and for that I put him last, Harlow second, then Cordae.


Nah it still worked because he was able to stay on beat, he even ad libs the chorus.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Did you actually listen to his verse here?  Not just the lyrics but the way he rode the beat and still switched up his flow twice?


I feel like Em has become so good that people just like to hate to hate tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

My Eminem overdosed over a decade ago.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

They don't want Em around because he's been around too long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> My Eminem overdosed over a decade ago.


That was recorded 2 decades ago.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Imagine a world where Tupac,Biggie,Big Pun and Big L would have been alive to this day. Just thought about that.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Can't believe Pun couldn't put down the food.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> That was recorded 2 decades ago.


But he was last seen a decade ago

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

Lurko said:


> A lot of people like that about his new style. I don't listen to Em to dance like Drake... I listen to him to catch bars and flows and other shit.


I mean there are other songs besides bars & flow  heavy songs that are not dance related. This song was more of the vibe type songs that you blast in your whip with some friends.



Mider T said:


> Nah it still worked because he was able to stay on beat, he even ad libs the chorus.


It would've been better if ended on his second verse or the 3th. He overstayed his welcome with his last couple verses.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

The YouTube comment "Gucci makes music for people who are scared to read out loud" is pretty apt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

nagdo said:


> I mean there are other songs besides bars & flow  heavy songs that are not dance related. This song was more of the vibe type songs that you blast in your whip with some friends.
> 
> 
> It would've been better if ended on his second verse or the 3th. He overstayed his welcome with his last couple verses.


Ever since the Kamikaze album, it's been like this lol.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> The YouTube comment "Gucci makes music for people who are scared to read out loud" is pretty apt.


I wasn't aware Gucci still made music.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I wasn't aware Gucci still made music.


Be hard pressed to say he ever did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Be hard pressed to say he ever did.


Damn that's a dig Gucci.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Relax, Gucci ran Southern hiphop.


----------



## Mider T (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Relax, Gucci ran Southern hiphop.


 Spoken like someone not from the South


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Relax, Gucci ran Southern hiphop.


He just wasn't Em.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Spoken like someone not from the South


I'm not..but SOUTHERN PEOPLE SAY THIS!


----------



## UtahCrip (May 29, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Can't believe Pun couldn't put down the food.


how cant you believe that? you aint see what he looked like? shit is very believable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

"He helped pioneer the  subgenre of  alongside fellow -based rappers  and , particularly in the 2000s and 2010s. "

"Gucci Mane has released 13 studio albums and over 71 mixtapes throughout his career. In 2007, he founded his own label, . He has worked with artists such as , , , ,  and . His prolific mixtape releases and long-standing presence as a  innovator in the Atlanta music scene has established him as a major influence on younger Atlanta rappers like , , ,  and , and he has been called an "avatar of East Atlanta," and "the most influential underground rapper of the past decade.""

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "He helped pioneer the  subgenre of  alongside fellow -based rappers  and , particularly in the 2000s and 2010s. "
> 
> "Gucci Mane has released 13 studio albums and over 71 mixtapes throughout his career. In 2007, he founded his own label, . He has worked with artists such as , , , ,  and . His prolific mixtape releases and long-standing presence as a  innovator in the Atlanta music scene has established him as a major influence on younger Atlanta rappers like , , ,  and , and he has been called an "avatar of East Atlanta," and "the most influential underground rapper of the past decade.""


I think Mider T was trolling you. No need to dig this up.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> how cant you believe that? you aint see what he looked like? shit is very believable.


Bruh... Big Pun had skill but he thought Kfc was more important than living.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

I'm just educating those whk didn't know.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm just educating those whk didn't know.


It can turn into a boat?


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "He helped pioneer the  subgenre of  alongside fellow -based rappers  and , particularly in the 2000s and 2010s. "
> 
> "Gucci Mane has released 13 studio albums and over 71 mixtapes throughout his career. In 2007, he founded his own label, . He has worked with artists such as , , , ,  and . His prolific mixtape releases and long-standing presence as a  innovator in the Atlanta music scene has established him as a major influence on younger Atlanta rappers like , , ,  and , and he has been called an "avatar of East Atlanta," and "the most influential underground rapper of the past decade.""


I would say Wocka flocka is a pioneer too tho his NY.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Lurko said:


> It can turn into a boat?


The inside of the car emulates the inside of a boat


nagdo said:


> I would say Wocka flocka is a pioneer too tho his NY.


He sure is. But a lot of the southern sound today comes from the tree of Gucci.

That's how I judge my legends, really. If you did something that next generation improves upon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 29, 2021)

Eminem's music has honestly never been great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

MO said:


> Eminem's music has honestly never been great.


Nicki Minaj took from his style too


----------



## Udell (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> What he put him through?


I need to find the video that explains. I will post it when I do.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Udell (May 29, 2021)

MO said:


> Eminem's music has honestly never been great.


Blasphemy 
I am still running Gnat. Though I avoid the dark songs they meh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

Udell said:


> I need to find the video that explains. I will post it when I do.


He recently showed up on episode of Lebron's show "The Shop" and spoke fondly of DMX.


----------



## Udell (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> He recently showed up on episode of Lebron's show "The Shop" and spoke fondly of DMX.


Well he is dead. I am sure they possibly made up but some shit went down. DMX said some shit about his career.


----------



## Udell (May 29, 2021)

Man I can't find the video but it had something to do with DMX records sales and signing. Diddy was in the mix somewhere as well. After DMX started to fall off they aint give him a deal if I remembered correctly. DMX later explained in a interview that he didnt hate Jay Z. It was just a battle thing. Some of these artist have an interesting way of kissing Beyonce and Jay Z ass. I don't really like either of them. I like some of their music but I think they have bad character.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

MO said:


> Eminem's music has honestly never been great.


Go listen to Drake.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki Minaj took from his style too


She sure did if you know what I mean.


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

Is the New DMX good? I still haven't  tried listening  just cuz the whole role out has been questionable...almost reminds  me of Xxxtentacions. It's like ever since Tentacion died posthumous release has been running rampid whether it's Milking shit to the roof or just dropping shit coincidentally near the time of demise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

nagdo said:


> Is the New DMX good? I still haven't  tried listening  just cuz the whole role out has been questionable...almost reminds  me of Xxxtentacions. It's like ever since Tentacion died posthumous release has been running rampid whether it's Milking shit to the roof or just dropping shit coincidentally near the time of demise.


It's definitely better than those XXX albums

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)

But seems like it's doing what that those albums did where in some songs DMX is just adlibing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Udell (May 29, 2021)

I listened to one. DMX voice became messed up when he got old and its probably because of the drugs. Like I actually don't like to hear him rap.


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

This is the type of shit I am talking bout


----------



## Potato Salad (May 29, 2021)

Anyways will still listen to the one that drop when I have time.


----------



## MO (May 30, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Go listen to Drake.


sure will.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (May 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (May 30, 2021)

I agree with Shawn Cee's list if we talking new wave influences, except that I will take Chief Keef and replace It with Drake or Cudi.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2021)

Lol the context seems to be who was the four pillars of rap from 2011-2020. Wayne and kanye are greatly influential but I'd put them in the 2000-2010 mount rushmore. I think they were both stronger acts in those times.

Nicki Minaj is the biggest female rapper ever and the majority of the women of rap today are influenced by her and some almost sound exactly like her. She's a historic act.

Drake and Kendrick ofcourse had the last decade in a chokehold.

And yeah, maybe Lebron is right about future..though I'm not much of a fan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (May 30, 2021)

ohhhh then  it's

Nicki Minaj (Nicki is questionable if you bring her peak in the equation)
Kendrick
Drake
Cole
Travis Scott or Future


----------



## Potato Salad (May 30, 2021)

I am predicting the next few years is going be Grizelda Era.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2021)

nagdo said:


> Travis Scott


No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2021)

Mider T said:


> No


Cactus Jack sent him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (May 30, 2021)

Mider T said:


> No


Relax, Cactus Jack sent me

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2021)

I'm about to give the same response that McDonald's worker did

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> He just wasn't Em.


Gucci is a living legend, Eminem is just another kid from the trailer park mad at his mom. Disrespectful of you to even compare the two.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Gucci is a living legend, Eminem is just another kid from the trailer park mad at his mom. Disrespectful of you to even compare the two.


You're so racist. You blow my mind how you think Gucci is better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

That song had no impact in the culture lol. Eminem is a legend but he's washed as fuck.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> That song had no impact in the culture lol. Eminem is a legend but he's washed as fuck.


Dude no offense but it did. Mider T even said it and you don't listen to complex rap like Em or Rakim so don't say he's washed lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> You're so racist. You blow my mind how you think Gucci is better.


Eminem is garbage and that’s all there is to it. You don’t have to be racist to know that his trailer park shtick is tired and lame. Only 14 year old suburban kids like his bullshit.

I’m not going to explain why Gucci is a better rapper or more important to music because you wouldn’t get it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

If Stan isn't your cup of tea than you don't have to listen to him anymore Gesy.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Eminem is garbage and that’s all there is to it. You don’t have to be racist to know that his trailer park shtick is tired and lame. Only 14 year old suburban kids like his bullshit.
> 
> I’m not going to explain why Gucci is a better rapper or more important to music because you wouldn’t get it.


No, people don't like the fact a whiteboy has owned rap for a long period of time. Cope with that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> No, people don't like the fact a whiteboy has owned rap for a long period of time. Cope with that.


He’s never owned rap at any point in his career, Hov and Wayne dominated rap throughout his entire career. You only have an affinity for his music because you had to sneak and listen to it or your parents would whip your ass if they caught you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> If Stan isn't your cup of tea than you don't have to listen to him anymore Gesy.


I had stan in my ipod back in the day lol


Lurko said:


> you don't listen to complex rap like Em or Rakim


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s never owned rap at any point in his career, Hov and Wayne dominated rap throughout his entire career. You only have an affinity for his music because you had to sneak and listen to it or your parents would whip your ass if they caught you.


Yeah he has.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I had stan in my ipod back in the day lol


What complex rap do you listen to? Give me your artist.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Yeah he has.


Name the year


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Name the year


Nearly every year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Nearly every year.


Be specific, child.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Be specific, child.


No, Em still dominates.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> What complex rap do you listen to? Give me your artist.


I listen to hundreds of artists.  To keep it simple for you, I'll say that Kendrick is more complex than eminem.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I listen to hundreds of artists.  To keep it simple for you, I'll say that Kendrick is more complex than eminem.


Where did Kendrick learn from?????? And he's not as complex as Em yet. He will in a few years.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> No, Em still dominates.


He dominated pharmaceuticals. Rap? Not so much. He’s great on the first listen, but after subsequent plays you come to realize that his shtick is one dimensional and tired. For a suburban kid who thinks they had a rough upbringing because they didn’t get the newest gaming system, he’s probably spectacular though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Where did Kendrick learn from?????? And he's not as complex as Em yet. He will in a few years.


"*Kendrick* cites Tupac Shakur, The Notorious B.I.G., Jay Z, Nas, and Eminem as artists who have *influenced* him. "

No he's better than him now. All his albums except maybe the last one would poopoo on any EM album you put them against.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He dominated pharmaceuticals. Rap? Not so much. He’s great on the first listen, but after subsequent plays you come to realize that his shtick is one dimensional and tired. For a suburban kid who thinks they had a rough upbringing because they didn’t get the newest gaming system, he’s probably spectacular though.


Dude, you're stuck on his past when he was a piece of shit. He's not that person anymore.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Dude, you're stuck on his past when he was a piece of shit. He's not that person anymore.


Eminem is the past. The only people listening to him in 2021 are a cult following.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "*Kendrick* cites Tupac Shakur, The Notorious B.I.G., Jay Z, Nas, and Eminem as artists who have *influenced* him. "
> 
> No he's better than him now. All his albums except maybe the last one would poopoo on any EM album you put them against.


Don't know about yet. Prime Em> Current Kendrick imo.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Eminem is the past. The only people listening to him in 2021 are a cult following.


Just like Jay Z, Nas, Busta or any great rapper?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Just like Jay Z, Nas, Busta or any great rapper?


Yea they’re in the past but the former two are much better all time, not even comparable.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea they’re in the past but the former two are much better all time, not even comparable.


Why? Tell me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea they’re in the past but the former two are much better all time, not even comparable.


Both Jay Z and Nas last albums made a louder noise than anything Eminem has dropped last decade.

And they're more respected as legends

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Why? Tell me.


Content and impact. Together they have the greatest “beef” of all time, and individually they both have better content.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Both Jay Z and Nas last albums made a louder noise than anything Eminem has dropped last decade.
> 
> And they're more respected as legends


Get out.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Content and impact. Together they have the greatest “beef” of all time, and individually they both have better content.


What is Content and impact??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Get out.


Make a point first


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Make a point first


This is between me and Kisame and I don't take you seriously when it comes to rap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> This is between me and Kisame and I don't take you seriously when it comes to rap.


Lol name one person that takes your rap opinions seriously?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol name one person that takes your rap opinions seriously?


Mider T.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Gesy, you and Kisame have always disliked me.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

And I don't expect people to try to give Em his flowers because they want to cancel him right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

I have no reason to dislike you lurko


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have no reason to dislike you lurko


Why are you always talking shit in the Nfl about my team?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


>


I advise everyone interested in this to watch Charleston White’s response.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Em isn't canceled.  Most people just don't care about him jumbling syllables together to rap about being shoved in his locker as a kid.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em isn't canceled.  Most people just don't care about him jumbling syllables together to rap about being shoved in his locker as a kid.


Because he's too good to get canceled. Aka complex rap. Bars that go over your head and more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I advise everyone interested in this to watch Charleston White’s response.


Got a link? Or a short synopsis of what he said?

I've never heard of asian crips before. 

Who the hell is jumping  asian people into gangs these days?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Why are you always talking shit in the Nfl about my team?


Because that's what sports fans do. Everyone talks trash about the eagles in that thread. I don't take it personal. Man up.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Got a link? Or a short synopsis of what he said?
> 
> I've never heard of asian crips before.
> 
> Who the hell is jumping  asian people into gangs these days?



Super vulgar and NSFW, also very entertaining. I advise you not play this through a speaker, stick to the headphones.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because that's what sports fans do. Everyone talks trash about the eagles in that thread. I don't take it personal. Man up.


You make it a little personal so watch out this year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Super vulgar and NSFW, also very entertaining. I advise you not play this through a speaker, stick to the headphones.


Lmao, I agree that it was interesting.  I agree that asians being able to join the crips is weird. Black people are too inclusive with their culture. That's why a white eminem fan can say he doesn't respect my opinion on a black art form...Asians can be Crips but I'm sure I wouldn't be able to join the Yakuza or Triad.

But I Disagree with him giving whites the privilege of calling him nígga. Saying "massa is just angry that's all..."


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao, I agree that it was interesting.  I agree that asians being able to join the crips is weird. Black people are too inclusive with their culture. That's why a white eminem fan can say he doesn't respect my opinion on a black art form...Asians can be Crips but I'm sure I wouldn't be able to join the Yakuza or Triad.
> 
> But I Disagree with him giving whites the privilege of calling him nígga. Saying "massa is just angry that's all..."


It's more about you liking Drake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> It's more about you liking Drake.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

But I'm not all White. Let's not be racist Gesy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2021)

Em scares people. Ok, now I get it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao, I agree that it was interesting.  I agree that asians being able to join the crips is weird. Black people are too inclusive with their culture. That's why a white eminem fan can say he doesn't respect my opinion on a black art form...Asians can be Crips but I'm sure I wouldn't be able to join the Yakuza or Triad.
> 
> But I Disagree with him giving whites the privilege of calling him nígga. Saying "massa is just angry that's all..."


That other nonsense he’s speaking is just part of his “persona” he likes to say things to make people angry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2021)

History lesson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 3, 2021)

@Lurko listen to Damn


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

nagdo said:


> @Lurko listen to Damn


I have.


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Dude no offense but it did. Mider T even said it and you don't listen to complex rap like Em or Rakim so don't say he's washed lol.


Em isn't Complex lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

tbh the only reason Eminem blew up is because of shock value and the fact that he is white.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

MO said:


> Em isn't Complex lol.


Lol. Kendrick should slap you.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Lol. Kendrick should slap you.


for saying the truth


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

MO said:


> for saying the truth


Kendrick learned a lot from Em. J Cole too so you should watch your tone.


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Kendrick learned a lot from Em. J Cole too so you should watch your tone.


they said that so they could gain his white suburban fanbase. We know who their true influence was.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

MO said:


> they said that so they could gain his white suburban fanbase. We know who their true influence was.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

This is how Em wanted to rap prior to Dre getting him.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

I well aware the black people don't like him because they find him corny but give the dude his flowers.


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

he is literally the best selling rap artist of all time. What more flowers do you want.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

MO said:


> he is literally the best selling rap artist of all time. What more flowers do you want.


Yet, all black people do the second you bring even a song in to a convo than why does it turn to shit?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

You could just fucking ignore it but no.


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2021)

the same reason A lot of black people don't like Elvis Presley.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2021)

MO said:


> the same reason A lot of black people don't like Elvis Presley.


Good point but at least you give some credit.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2021)

Not all black  hate Em, Dre wouldn't have got him if he  was hating.

I would even say most old head still respect  him.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2021)

nagdo said:


> Not all black  hate Em, Dre wouldn't have got him if he  was hating.
> 
> I would even say most old head still respect  him.


Dre is a rapper. He knew what he found in Em was special when Em was tearing people up freestyle wise.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 5, 2021)

yeh I agree


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 5, 2021)

Josh, past, & premalone.. some folks must  be stopped

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2021)

The Josh and Past got me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 7, 2021)

The cover is something for sure.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 8, 2021)

Basss uhhh!

goated Album tbh, need that new album asap


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2021)

Asap is so talented but never cared about Rap very much. He would've been bigger than he is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 8, 2021)

Yeh him getting more  into the Modeling business and taking long breaks before dropping Albums  contributed to him being not as big (pause)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh yeh Its Kanye West Birthday and everyone n their Mamas are trying  to name their fav songs by him, while I am over here finding it kind of impossible


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2021)

nagdo said:


> The cover is something for sure.


Considering they're all pretty much the same person it's appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 8, 2021)

More like Takeoff and Offset being the same


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 8, 2021)

Quavo used to be on that triple flow shit until he met his baby dady
Travis


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

Each member of Migos are different.  Offset is the best rapper of the group. The others are better playing a supplementary role.


----------



## Udell (Jun 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Em isn't canceled.  Most people just don't care about him jumbling syllables together to rap about being shoved in his locker as a kid.


Did you guys not hear adventures of the moon man  and slim shady?
Gnat?
My book of rhymes?

Poor blasphemy by you and that other guy in the thread. I am 100% black and I won't deny Em is the best. I want to put Cole on top but ^ (use bro) giving me 1 minute rap songs. The new gen is mostly hype with no real story telling or skill.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

Udell said:


> Did you guys not hear adventures of the moon man  and slim shady?
> Gnat?
> My book of rhymes?
> 
> Poor blasphemy by you and that other guy in the thread. I am 100% black and I won't deny Em is the best. I want to put Cole on top but ^ (use bro) giving me 1 minute rap songs. The new gen is mostly hype with no real story telling or skill.


Cole's last album was mostly story telling.

And I'm just having fun. I respect Em's skills but dont ike the direction who took his music the last 10 years...it's not for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2021)

Udell said:


> I am 100% black and I won't deny Em is the best.


There’s people of all ethnicities and backgrounds that have poor taste

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

Most eminem fans are rap casuals who only listen to him because he's white. Eminem himself has spoken on this. 

I laugh when a white boy tell me he listens to rap and when I ask who's his favorite artist he say..eminem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm out if this is became a race thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I'm out if this is became a race thing.


Race is an element of his success is all I'm saying. He dyed his hair blond and wore blue contacts to play on it. 98% of rappers were black or hispanic When Dr.Dre put him on.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 9, 2021)

I have no prob with Em I just don't  like when people put him on the greatest greatest of all time pedestal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 9, 2021)

I would  rather listen to Mac Miller 100 times than Em.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

I used to put Em on a pedestal...shit a lot of rappers did as well..but with each project he started to get casted out more and more.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 9, 2021)

Yeh many still think that till this date regardless of  the mid body of work he  drop as of late and deem him the Messiah of Hip Hop....


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 9, 2021)

and ok ok I kind of overdid with the  Mac Miller thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Each member of Migos are different.


Their personalities are so similar they're probably one person made to seem like 3 people through movie magic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

Mac is cool. Different type of rapper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Their personalities are so similar they're probably one person made to seem like 3 people through movie magic.


Lol yeah, I was talking about their talents.

Perkins got a crazy burn on Quavo yesterday

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MO (Jun 10, 2021)

Migos came back only to put out the same thing they did last time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2021)

Right. I don't think they'll last much longer if they don't change their art.  Eventually something new is gonna come along to make them sound outdated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## MO (Jun 11, 2021)

song isn't great but Megan Body..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2021)

MO said:


> song isn't great but Megan Body..


That's most meg videos in a nutshell lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2021)

An hour and 15 minutes is too long for the Migos


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 11, 2021)

I am glad I saw the cap yesterday on this tweet cuz ain't no way Ye and Riri ever dropping, if it was the rest I wouldhv fall for it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2021)

nagdo said:


> I am glad I saw the cap yesterday on this tweet cuz ain't no way Ye and Riri ever dropping, if it was the rest I wouldhv fall for it.


Kendrick dropping would've put the whole internet in a frenzy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2021)

I follow this account to know what's dropping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeh I saw that account on my timeline before I don't think I ever followed.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 11, 2021)

Whelp that's bout to change, I am tired of these capping ass niiggas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Udell (Jun 11, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cole's last album was mostly story telling.
> 
> And I'm just having fun. I respect Em's skills but dont ike the direction who took his music the last 10 years...it's not for me.


I can't listen all of em songs either. Sometimes he talks about killing in a very violent way and I think he does that to appease fans that like his old shit. He should def rap more like what he did in Gnat. Favorite bitch was ty dolla sign was also good. Overall his recent album is solid. 

Cole is story telling but them songs too short. Punching the clock was so bloody good and it was over fast. He needs to give us at least 2 full verses. Like I wanna hear more rap songs like High for hours. Not 1 min rap songs. He has like 4 of those on the album.


----------



## Udell (Jun 11, 2021)

I remember reading somewhere that Meg would take a break. I guess she changed her mind, I don't even know half these rappers. I use to be more obsess with hip hop. Gotta listen to that Tyga track though.


----------



## MO (Jun 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2021)

Udell said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Meg would take a break. I guess she changed her mind, I don't even know half these rappers. I use to be more obsess with hip hop. Gotta listen to that Tyga track though.


Break for what? She just started.


----------



## Udell (Jun 12, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Break for what? She just started.


I saw billboard posted it and besides she dropped an album and went on tour. There was a time when artist use to take a year or 2 in between albums. Then again most people don't write their shit so they can keep going lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2021)

She didn't release music in months. That might be what she meant.


----------



## MO (Jun 12, 2021)

I need early 2010s rap to come back. I'm sick of this trap shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2021)

Early 2010s is when drill and trap took off lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2021)

2010s is the 2nd best decade in rap music, behind the 90s.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> 2010s is the 2nd best decade in rap music, behind the 90s.


The 2000s had underground dvd rap which is better than anything from the 90s or 2010s. Also the mainstream in 2000s was way better than auto tune pocketbook wearing rappers from the 10s.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The 2000s had underground dvd rap which is better than anything from the 90s or 2010s. Also the mainstream in 2000s was way better than auto tune pocketbook wearing rappers from the 10s.


"Better" is very subjective. Overall, Rap in the 2000s is commonly considered an embarrassment. Rap in 2010s made this the number 1 genre in america.

The current staples in rap came from that decade. Very large list of iconic records...I don't think this is debatable lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Better" is very subjective. Overall, Rap in the 2000s is commonly considered an embarrassment. Rap in 2010s made this the number 1 genre in america.
> 
> The current staples in rap came from that decade. Very large list of iconic records...I don't think this is debatable lol.


The entire discussion is subjective. And the backpack/hipster community might find the 00s embarrassing for being too tough but the streets definitely find the 10s embarrassing. Today there’s prostitute rap, auto tune, lipstick and pocketbooks. Just take a brief scroll through Lil Uzi’s social media and you’ll find everything wrong with rap today. That 00s toughness could be used in today’s rap, it would help cull out the bullshit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> but the streets definitely find the 10s embarrassing.


The streets find 10s embarrassing? The decade where a rapper's crew will shoot you dead and he'll make a song laughing at your corpse?

Street rap is more violent these days than it ever been!

You're old school. You disagreeing doesn't surprise me but I feel what you enjoyed in the 00s is still around lol.


----------



## MO (Jun 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Early 2010s is when drill and trap took off lol


the mid 2010s is when trap took off imo.


----------



## MO (Jun 13, 2021)

songs not bad tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

MO said:


> the mid 2010s is when trap took off imo.


Gucci, Waka, TI, Gotti, Jeezy, etc. all took off in the mid-late 00s early 10s. Chief Keef blew up drill music in 12-13. Either way if you’re not a fan of trap music I’m not sure why you would prefer the 10s.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 13, 2021)

You think the 2010s are better than the 80s as well? The amount of insanely good albums from the 80s is just unbelievable, and the 2010s doesn't even come close IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Jun 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Gucci, Waka, TI, Gotti, Jeezy, etc. all took off in the mid-late 00s early 10s. Chief Keef blew up drill music in 12-13. Either way if you’re not a fan of trap music I’m not sure why you would prefer the 10s.


yeah but it wasn't the most popular hip hop genre. TI most popular stuff isn't even trap tbh. its only within the last 6 years that trap become the 1 hip hop subgenre.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The streets find 10s embarrassing? The decade where a rapper's crew will shoot you dead and he'll make a song laughing at your corpse?
> 
> Street rap is more violent these days than it ever been!
> 
> You're old school. You disagreeing doesn't surprise me but I feel what you enjoyed in the 00s is still around lol.


It’s definitely more violent today than before but it’s a different type of people carrying out the violence and making songs. They’ll shoot you while wearing a designer purse and have a tongue ring in, then go to the studio and lay an auto tune track singing about it.

An artist like Young thug is capable of having anything happen to anyone in the streets but his music and style is not my cup of tea. I’ll take Kiss, fat Gucci or Meek any day of the week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

MO said:


> yeah but it wasn't the most popular hip hop genre. TI most popular stuff isn't even trap tbh. its only within the last 6 years that trap become the 1 hip hop subgenre.


Chief Keef back from the dead wasn’t popular lol? Gucci mane’s three albums from 08-11 starting with the state v Radric Davis debuted first, second, and second respectively. Maybe it wasn’t popular to *you *or in your area, but it was definitely mainstream*.*


----------



## MO (Jun 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Chief Keef back from the dead wasn’t popular lol? Gucci mane’s three albums from 08-11 starting with the state v Radric Davis debuted first, second, and second respectively. Maybe it wasn’t popular to *you *or in your area, but it was definitely mainstream*.*


Chief keef was popular for like a hot minute. 

I never considered Gucci mane mainstream tbh.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> You think the 2010s are better than the 80s as well? The amount of insanely good albums from the 80s is just unbelievable, and the 2010s doesn't even come close IMO.


Well 80s laid the framework for rap music. It's the grandfather of what we have now. I wouldn't be mad at someone saying it's the best.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2021)

Keef is considered the pioneer of mumble/soundcloud rap. So, @Kisame3rd14 have him to thank for everything he hates about hiphop.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Keef is considered the pioneer of mumble/soundcloud rap. So, @Kisame3rd14 have him to thank for everything he hates about hiphop.


He’s also the pioneer of drill, which has thousands of different rappers who don’t do that mumble rap/auto tune shit. Even our current scene in Philly is directly influenced by Keef and Chicago drill, Leaf Ward, Pounside Pop, etc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2021)

Freddie is gonna reach a new height if he keeps making music like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 14, 2021)

I think my fav project of his is a toss between Pinata and Bandana...

didn't really like Alfredo as much as others mainly cuz I am bias to Madlib experimental type beats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 14, 2021)

yessir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 14, 2021)

Mods suck cockadoo, now I can't use my fav emoji


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2021)

Kendrick performing again is a good sign. Music is back!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Freddie is gonna reach a new height if he keeps making music like this


He's 39?!


~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick performing again is a good sign. Music is back!


That lineup


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2021)

"I JUST WANNA BE LEGIT..FUCK A BAD INSTABITCH!

"FUCK 12 SUCK A DEEK! FUCK 12 SUCK A DEEK!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2021)

First time in awhile I'm familiar with most of the "class". Flo milli should've been on last year's list. She's gonna kill the freestyles.


----------



## MO (Jun 16, 2021)

who are these people?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2021)

MO said:


> who are these people?


The future of hiphop!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> First timebin awhile I'm familiar with most of the "class". Flo milli should've been on last year's list. She's gonna kill the freestyles.


It keeps getting worse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2021)

Every generation has grumpy adults who likes to tell the last generation that music was better when they grew up.

Pooh sheisty's hit  is 2x platinum!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every generation has grumpy adults who likes to tell the last generation that music was better when they grew up.
> 
> Pooh sheisty's hit  is 2x platinum!


Pooh sheisty is cool and idk the 42 dug guy, but the rest are trash.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 17, 2021)

42 Dugg's great, especially Young and Turnt. The Streets with Babyface Ray is an absolute banger.


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> 2010s is the 2nd best decade in rap music, behind the 90s.


Delete this post.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

僕がキラだ said:


> Delete this post.


But it's correct


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> But it's correct


90s vs 00’ is basically underground vs mainstream. As far as I know, underground has more quality work than mainstream.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Maybe I'm not as cool as some of you guys but I don't think mainstream = bad. Some of the best rap albums ever were mainstream projects. If we only focused on the underground this genre would've died off by now.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> First time in awhile I'm familiar with most of the "class". Flo milli should've been on last year's list. She's gonna kill the freestyles.


I only Know Flomili, Rubi, and Ddg

-Rubi I know mainly to Ddg
Ddg's music is mid to me however I respect his grind and his come up from being a predominantly youtuber Vloger to being rapper.

-Flomili is probably my fav out of the bunch, liked her beef flomix song and debut project...

oh yeh also heard of Pooh Shiesty and Coi never gave them the chance  cuz they seem like not for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Flo Milli is my favorite of the group as well. She was only 18 when I heard of her but she's probably the best bar for bar rapper listed.


Very interested in seeing where she goes in her career because she has potential of ending the decade as the top female rapper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2021)

I don’t understand how men can listen to prostitute rap and think “this is good music”.


----------



## MO (Jun 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t understand how men can listen to prostitute rap and think “this is good music”.


have you listened to WAP? it's honestly a masterpiece.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2021)

That song...wasn't that good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2021)

MO said:


> have you listened to WAP? it's honestly a masterpiece.


I’ve never heard it in it’s entirety because I refuse, but I have heard it on the radio and that shit is far from a masterpiece.

I can understand how a hood stripper or cheap prostitute would like that kind of stuff because it’s like a nobody corner boy listening to someone rap about being a kingpin, so there’s a level of fantasy involved. But for a man to listen to a women talk about fucking men and getting rich off their pussy, that doesn’t make sense to me. But to each their own I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 17, 2021)

MO said:


> have you listened to WAP? it's honestly a masterpiece.


Often women like things just because they think it’s empowering. And often, it’s completely the opposite. I don’t know how WAP is empowering in any way with suggestive lyrics like spitting in someone’s mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t understand how men can listen to prostitute rap and think “this is good music”.


Same way we can listen to killers and drug dealing rap


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

僕がキラだ said:


> Often women like things just because they think it’s empowering. And often, it’s completely the opposite. I don’t know how WAP is empowering in any way with suggestive lyrics like spitting in someone’s mouth.


Are you a woman?..or spit in someone's mouth before?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

I grew up listening to eminem saying

"Yo look at the bush...does it have hair?"

"Fuck this bitch on that spot there before she passes out and forgot how she got here."

And this nig thinks a little prostitution is gonna affect me!?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Same way we can listen to killers and drug dealing rap


As men we can listen to killers and drug dealers because we can fantasize being one, I don’t know men who fantasize being prostitutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As men we can listen to killers and drug dealers because we can fantasize being one, I don’t know men who fantasize being prostitutes.


I don't need to put myself into the scenerio to enjoy the music. I like robbery stories...when men do it. ..When women do it.

If anything I'm laughing at the men being taken advantage of in the stories these chicks are speaking on.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't need to put myself into the scenerio to enjoy the music. *I like robbery stories*...when men do it. ..*When women do it.
> 
> If anything I'm laughing at the men being taken advantage of in the stories these chicks are speak on.*


That’s strange but it’s not my place to judge.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are you a woman?..or spit in someone's mouth before?


Bro. No. I have oscillating balls. Out of resentment, sure, I’d spit in someone’s mouth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s strange but it’s not my place to judge.


Can you enjoy a movies that's told from a female perspective?


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 17, 2021)

sorry, broski.. it’s not your day to find a hot girl with a hot girl summer body just strolling around on a weeb site.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can you enjoy a movies that's told from a female perspective?


Yea like the second act of Gone Girl, that was dope. I was rooting for her to get her comeuppance though, I didn’t cheer her on while she attempted to ruin her husbands life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Gone Girl was a dope movie. And I liked that she got away with it. Cause in most movies she wouldn't.  I dunno, I just like villains bro. Even though the only  crime I've committed was petty shoplifting in my childhood.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gone Girl was a dope movie. And I liked that she got away with it. Cause in most movies she wouldn't.  I dunno, I just like villains bro. Even though the only  crime I've committed was petty shoplifting in my childhood.


Oh and aiding and abetting.  I looked out for a few people I shouldn't be looking out for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gone Girl was a dope movie. And I liked that she got away with it. Cause in most movies she wouldn't.  I dunno, I just like villains bro. Even though the only  crime I've committed was petty shoplifting in my childhood.


I think you’re a bit misandristic Gesy, not gonna lie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think you’re a bit misandristic Gesy, not gonna lie.


I appreciate both men and women the same. I'm not interested in that "battle of the sexes "shit. Only call me when y'all  want to direct that attention towards whites.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh and happy birthday kendrick. This is one my favorite songs from him. To bad Drake and Kendrick will never again make a song together due to their rivalry because they bounce off each other well.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 17, 2021)

was expecting a birthday release, guess 
not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 17, 2021)

speaking of releases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t understand how men can listen to prostitute rap and think “this is good music”.


what if the beat is tight?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2021)

nagdo said:


> what if the beat is tight?


I can see if you browse by it on the radio and leave it on, but not searching on YouTube for it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2021)

MO said:


> have you listened to WAP? it's honestly a masterpiece.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2021)

Gesy what does this remind you of?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Gesy what does this remind you of?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Udell (Jun 22, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh and happy birthday kendrick. This is one my favorite songs from him. To bad Drake and Kendrick will never again make a song together due to their rivalry because they bounce off each other well.


Wait they have a rivalry? Why though?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2021)

Udell said:


> Wait they have a rivalry? Why though?


Because they're  the top 2 acts in the genre.

Because in Kendricks famed Control verse he proclaimed that he was gonna murder every prominent rapper in the genre and steal their fans from them.

Drake didn't like that one bit.. and said that his verse was overrated...and thus they've been sending cute messages  in their music to eachother ever since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2021)

Pretty much the first scene of Soul Plane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Pretty much the first scene of Soul Plane.


Here's the rest:

Album tonight!


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 25, 2021)

I am not going to front this might be Aoty for me and my fav Tyler project.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2021)

nagdo said:


> I am not going to front this might be Aoty for me and my fav Tyler project.


Ayyyy, Tyler is one of my faves so I'm happy to hear it.

I need to buy new earbuds today to better experience his artistic masterpiece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ayyyy, Tyler is one of my faves so I'm happy to hear it.
> 
> I need to buy new earbuds today to better experience his artistic masterpiece


ehy yoo you in for a treat on this one Tyler is back rapping rapping and the production is tight


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 25, 2021)

I also got to give it to the Album roll out It had me hype prior the release and when that shit dropped it delivered, it's something many few can do.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 25, 2021)

Listen to Tyler's new album everyone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2021)

Yea this album has something for everyone who likes Tyler's music..but it's a little long. Still haven't finished it


----------



## MO (Jun 27, 2021)

I have never really listened to an album from Tyler the create but I'ma try this one out.


----------



## MO (Jun 27, 2021)

I listen to whole album and it wasn't bad. Don't really see myself playing It again but It was good.

idk if I wanna try Igor now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2021)

MO said:


> I listen to whole album and it wasn't bad. Don't really see myself playing It again but It was good.
> 
> idk if I wanna try Igor now.


Igor is a different album to this one. As is flower boy. You never know what to expect with him.

Igor is barely a rap album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2021)

Addicted to this video. Tyler needs to direct a movie already.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2021)

Last T post


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 4, 2021)

ehyy yoo don't click if you are consuming food....this is wild asf lmaooo


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 4, 2021)

MO said:


> I listen to whole album and it wasn't bad. Don't really see myself playing It again but It was good.
> 
> idk if I wanna try Igor now.


Yeh its not for everybody tbh


----------



## MO (Jul 4, 2021)

nagdo said:


> ehyy yoo don't click if you are consuming food....this is wild asf lmaooo


I have a strong feeling thats NYC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 4, 2021)

yeh it says Manhattan in the clip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Udell (Jul 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yea this album has something for everyone who likes Tyler's music..but it's a little long. Still haven't finished it


I'm not a fan of his didn't even like the short video you posted.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2021)

Well, he had the highest selling album in the country anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 5, 2021)

The comeup is unreal he been cancelled before  it was with Twitter fingers to getting a Grammy and be top of billboard, sheeeesh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2021)

If you told me tyler would grow to become a mainstream artist 5 years ago..I'd look at you like you're crazy.

Shot at dj khaled


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 5, 2021)

Khaled is wack his opinion been never matter and Drama is a better hypeman anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Freechoice (Jul 6, 2021)

Tech N9ne


----------



## LayZ (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2021)

Lol cute


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2021)

​
Shine My Crown Read by Alexa


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Jul 15, 2021)

Udell said:


> Wait they have a rivalry? Why though?


yes




seems to be a response to fan comparisons if anything.


btw go make KIDx famous so that we get more top music.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Aesima (Jul 16, 2021)

RIP another legend.. I can't take this anymore


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 16, 2021)

Damn, this is awful. That's just way too young. RIP

At his best (Goin' Off and The Biz Never Sleeps) he was nothing short of brilliant. Two amazing albums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2021)

I gotta start caring more about my health. 30 is starting to feel more " middle aged" than it's supposed to.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Udell (Jul 17, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> yes


Damn they been going at each other for a while but as usual Kendrick sounds better. I like Drake's shit though. I just don't pay too much attention to him.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 18, 2021)

wolf ticcets. kanye washed until proven otherwise.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 19, 2021)

(Rumored )Tracklist based on those that attended the LA listening party


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 19, 2021)

praise God feat Playboi carti 

lol this man out here turnin Satanist into Christians now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2021)

Untitled Kim's birthday song

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 20, 2021)

Letssssssss goooooo Its Ye Season boyz

is we goin be blue ball n be virgin for another year, is this going be  another poopity Scoop Scooby-Doo plot?


































































tune in yalll,  this Friday. 





















 call me if you get lost hoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2021)

A preview of one of the songs played during the NBA finals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm honestly not excited. I will give it a listen when it comes out but I hear some scoop diddy whoop whoop di scoop I'm turning it off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 21, 2021)

if there is a Scoop Diddy  Whoop Scoop naturally he might as well retire like K Dot  and invest in stocks, flipping homes, farming or some shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2021)

Scoop diddy woop was troll song directed at drake.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeh I know, that why I said Scoop Diddy Whoop plot cuz maybe he can attempt a similar troll directed to someone.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2021)

found the next G.O.A.T.

enjoy yourselves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)

DAMN DRE!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 22, 2021)

how you drop a verse the same day the album being released? ima be hella shocced if this album good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 22, 2021)

find out now


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 22, 2021)

damn the last  time ye and Jay work was Clique its kind of  crazy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2021)

Lol Kanye has been known to work on his albums until the last hour of release... And even then we may get different versions later.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 22, 2021)

TLOP has been even edited post its release


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 23, 2021)

yoooo this album is fire a Masterpieceee yoooo


disappointed 3/10

gdnight


----------



## MO (Jul 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> DAMN DRE!


heard his a wife beater too.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 23, 2021)

Lupe made light work of Royce

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2021)

As expected, despite all the hype..kanye didn't release it


MO said:


> heard his a wife beater too.


He is


----------



## Ruse (Jul 23, 2021)

Kanye been doing this since Pablo days, guy just can’t put out an album normally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2021)

He's a perfectionist


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2021)

He's better than Dre, who is so much of a perfectionist he doesn't even put out albums except once a decade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 24, 2021)

kanye fell off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2021)

I'll believe it when I hear it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2021)

Blueface was apparently boxing tonight and caught 2 Ws.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 24, 2021)

kanye is still annoying  but found somethin dope on Twitter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 24, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Blueface was apparently boxing tonight and caught 2 Ws.


bruh why everyone tryna box nowdays


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2021)

Celebrity boxing is a growing trend lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 30, 2021)

lmaoo


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Udell (Aug 2, 2021)

What's yall take on DaBaby's situation? Personally I don't care. I am sure he knew what would happen. If he truly cared about fame then probably should have kept that himself because it's not like he trying to model his life after Jesus Christ. I don't understand these rappers at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2021)

Udell said:


> What's yall take on DaBaby's situation? Personally I don't care. I am sure he knew what would happen. If he truly cared about fame then probably should have kept that himself because it's not like he trying to model his life after Jesus Christ. I don't understand these rappers at all.


I think he's asshole lol. He proves that fact at least once a month. Knocking out women, making fun of flight attendants. Making fun of kids selling candy. Etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

Udell said:


> What's yall take on DaBaby's situation? Personally I don't care. I am sure he knew what would happen. If he truly cared about fame then probably should have kept that himself because it's not like he trying to model his life after Jesus Christ. I don't understand these rappers at all.


He shouldn't have went on that rant, because right now that rant is taking money out of his pockets. He's getting dropped from all sorts of festivals and his apology ain't help at all. Big blunder.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 3, 2021)

he apologized btw


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2021)

nagdo said:


> he apologized btw


After losing 6 figures in festival money lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 3, 2021)

whelp it could've  been worse, been Cancelled


----------



## Udell (Aug 3, 2021)

Toreno said:


> He shouldn't have went on that rant, because right now that rant is taking money out of his pockets. He's getting dropped from all sorts of festivals and his apology ain't help at all. Big blunder.


Exactly, he out there on stage talking shit and he knows he just another greedy rapper chasing paper. Greed is a sin so I don't get why he acting like he better than homosexuals. 


nagdo said:


> he apologized btw


Ain't help it though.


----------



## Udell (Aug 3, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> After losing 6 figures in festival money lol


Didn't he say he wasn't gonna apologize at first?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2021)

Udell said:


> Didn't he say he wasn't gonna apologize at first?


He gave a half apology/ half go fuck yourself statement at first lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toreno (Aug 3, 2021)

He's gonna have to go into hibernation for a minute and come out with a banger if he wants to stay relevant. Then again it might not help at all.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 4, 2021)

Just came to say K-I-Double top 5 dead or alive

and thanks to the lox for restoring the feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Aug 4, 2021)

Rapper and celebrities in general just need to keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 4, 2021)

what's a rapper without the rap


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2021)

What's a coffin with a scratched ceiling?
And what's the talking without the match feeling?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2021)

Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2021)

Woow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2021)

Shots fired


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 6, 2021)

from a Donda track?


----------



## MO (Aug 6, 2021)

So is the album out or not?


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 6, 2021)

he mention dropping  the 6th n  everyone n their mamas was assuming midnight 5th including my dumb ass


i am guessing anytime today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 6, 2021)

finna listen to the new Nas that actually ....


DROPPED

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Udell (Aug 6, 2021)

Not a fan of Nas but might check this one out. Tinashe already an automatic listen for me. Why is Lil Wayne still making music? lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2021)

Wayne doing music with youtubers now..that is not my king

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2021)

I wanted to but tickets to his philly show. This guy is selling out STADIUMS! Only the biggest rappers are able to pull that off.


----------



## MO (Aug 6, 2021)

I highly doubt he is selling out stadiums but congrats on his huge success.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2021)

MO said:


> I highly doubt he is selling out stadiums but congrats on his huge success.


Except he is. Tickets are running out _on the pre-sell_. This is stuff you can see for yourself.


----------



## MO (Aug 6, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Except he is. Tickets are running out _on the pre-sell_. This is stuff you can see for yourself.


he is selling out Arenas not Stadiums. MSG is an Arena. Still very impressive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh..yeah you might be right about that. 

I think he can sell out a California stadium tho


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2021)

Udell said:


> Not a fan of Nas but might check this one out. Tinashe already an automatic listen for me.


Lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Udell (Aug 7, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Lol


I think he is a good rapper. I'm just not a fan, not hating on this man. I know a few of his songs but I don't normally go out my way to listen to his songs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2021)

I wouldn't call myself a fan either but thought his last album was pretty good.


----------



## Udell (Aug 7, 2021)

I didn't listen to his last album. I pretty much just listen J. Cole and Eminem these days and a few hits from other rappers. I get disappointed waay too often so can't be bothered anymore. DMX last album wasn't good imo. I like that new Migos song. I normally hate their music but they got me with that straightenin track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2021)

Just finished King's Disease II, high quality as usual.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2021)

Udell said:


> I didn't listen to his last album. I pretty much just listen J. Cole and Eminem these days and a few hits from other rappers. I get disappointed waay too often so can't be bothered anymore. DMX last album wasn't good imo. I like that new Migos song. I normally hate their music but they got me with that straightenin track


Try Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 7, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Try Kendrick Lamar.


"when the world needed him the most he vanished"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Udell (Aug 8, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Try Kendrick Lamar.


I listen to some Kendrick as well. I like his flow, never really dive deep into his album songs but I know all his hits, Money trees still one of my favs track from Kendrick. I remember hearing him rap at the grammy's waay back and I was like damn Kendrick the goat. 


Mider T said:


> Just finished King's Disease II, high quality as usual.


I listened to one song and got bored with him lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Aug 12, 2021)

Charlamagne Says 6IX9INE & Britney Spears Would WASH Eminem In A Verzuz Battle​


----------



## MO (Aug 12, 2021)

What do yall think? I kinda agree tbh


----------



## wileykat (Aug 14, 2021)

Cut from a different cloth. 


I mean what are we doing here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wileykat (Aug 14, 2021)

I'M OUTSIIIIIDE!


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 15, 2021)

slaps


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2021)

Boldy james has grown to be one of my favorite artist of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 15, 2021)

your man been bumping that bo jaccson. solid album.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2021)

Anderson.Paak tattooed a message for when he dies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 19, 2021)

I know a lot of people where commenting about how oh "Labels still going to drop his shit regardless" or "that's a waste of Tatte"  but  like bitch let the man live and do what he wants to do. This Is more good than bad  if anything. It's goin to test the authenticity of his label when if God willing he passes away, regardless of how many  feel about it I am glad this will open more talk about the shaddyness that goes into many Posthumous releaseses that has been long overdue on this kind of scale.


----------



## Udell (Aug 19, 2021)

MO said:


> Charlamagne Says 6IX9INE & Britney Spears Would WASH Eminem In A Verzuz Battle​


You wanted to tilt me didn't you? Just say that man. 

I want to throw this negro off of a cliff for talking bullshit. 
I agree with that one homie when he said that this pleb is racist. Talking about Eminem don't have verzus songs. -_-


----------



## MO (Aug 19, 2021)

Udell said:


> You wanted to tilt me didn't you? Just say that man.


I did. I posted it just to be messy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2021)

Udell said:


> You wanted to tilt me didn't you? Just say that man.
> 
> I want to throw this negro off of a cliff for talking bullshit.
> I agree with that one homie when he said that this pleb is racist. Talking about Eminem don't have verzus songs. -_-


Charla already spoke on that last week and said he didn't really mean anything he said in that clip. He was just trying to troll his white friend. (As I suspected)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Charla


It already sounds stupid when Soulja Boy says this, don't add to it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It already sounds stupid when Soulja Boy says this, don't add to it


He calls himself that, as do many other people. Dafuq? Lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2021)

Sheesh, song came out in 2018 and still getting plays.


----------



## MO (Aug 19, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sheesh, song came out in 2018 and still getting plays.


you say that like thats a long time ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2021)

MO said:


> you say that like thats a long time ago.


That is most definitely a long time for a song to stay hot. Hell the average rapper falls off in 3 years. 

Only a handful of current rappers ever been diamond. He did it in death. That is owed major props.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 20, 2021)

Damn  thats crazy

beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 20, 2021)

OK Lama lol


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 20, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sheesh, song came out in 2018 and still getting plays.


and i still dont know how to say his name. oh well not missing anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> and i still dont know how to say his name. oh well not missing anything.


XXX. TEN.TA.SEE.ON


----------



## Udell (Aug 20, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It already sounds stupid when Soulja Boy says this, don't add to it


People still pay attention to soulja boy? 


MO said:


> I did. I posted it just to be messy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2021)

Got beef today

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Udell (Aug 21, 2021)

Drake needs to stop dissing. He isn't even good at it and his bars aint that hard. Drake a pop rapper, like, just stick to that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm here for the fighting. Let's the dissing begin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Aug 21, 2021)

Still waiting for DONDA....


----------



## Toreno (Aug 22, 2021)

TheKnightOfTheSea said:


> Still waiting for DONDA....


Safe to say we getting this when CLB drops, with this beef back on the grill. 

I thought someone confirmed they were cool again like two weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 23, 2021)

bruh this Friday bout be history if there's no CAP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2021)

TheKnightOfTheSea said:


> Still waiting for DONDA....


Yeah, the rumor is that Kanye is waiting for Drake to drop his album first to show he can outsell him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Aug 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, the rumor is that Kanye is waiting for Drake to drop his album first to show he can outsell him.


lol he's about to lose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2021)

MO said:


> lol he's about to lose.



Don't be too cocky. All of Ye's albums went platnum

Some are in the millions when it comes to sales.


----------



## MO (Aug 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't be too cocky. All of Ye's albums went platnum
> 
> Some are in the millions when it comes to sales.


Kanye is not beating drake is this era. If this was like 10 years sure but now? Not happening.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 23, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't be too cocky. All of Ye's albums went platnum
> 
> Some are in the millions when it comes to sales.



Drake has the numbers


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2021)

Do you guy think it's a publicity stunt or a genuine beef?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Do you guy think it's a publicity stunt or a genuine beef?


Genuine beef.  This beef has been going on for years.

This video documents some of it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh boy.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 24, 2021)

MO said:


> Kanye is not beating drake is this era. If this was like 10 years sure but now? Not happening.


He can call Pusha T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2021)

In numbers Drake bodies

In Beef Kanye likely Wins


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 24, 2021)

Kanye has more Classics
Drake got more Hits

I am TeamKanyeNeverDropDondaAgaim

#UFellOff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2021)

The disrespect to Ye smfh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2021)

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> The disrespect to Ye smfh


it was a joke,  relax buddy I like Kanye


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Genuine beef.  This beef has been going on for years.
> 
> This video documents some of it.


oh wow. Never noticed the beef.


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> The disrespect to Ye smfh


ye deserves disrespect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2021)

MO said:


> ye deserves disrespect.


Nah fuck that.  He revolutionized Hip Hop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Nah fuck that.  He revolutionized Hip Hop.


and? he still deserves disrespect for the way he's been acting the last few years.


----------



## Udell (Aug 25, 2021)

MO said:


> ye deserves disrespect.


Ye is the GOAT of the past but he literally earned disrespect in my book when he said slavery is a choice. Fuck him, hope his album flop along with his career.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2021)

Sheesh


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 25, 2021)

He did earned that disrespect from many of his Public outlashes

but I will never disrespect what he did for Music


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 25, 2021)

and  after his Mental illness being exposed to the Public I haven't been looking at him the same


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 25, 2021)

Back with that rewind flow, Anything with Kenny at this point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2021)

Kanye has been saying crazy things his whole career. He said slavery was a choice. Called himself a god. Said George bush doesn't like black people. Called his wife a white supremacist...I can go on.

Personally, I don't think you should respect the things he say enough to dislike him.  It isn't coming from a sane mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2021)

Donga said:


> Back with that rewind flow, Anything with Kenny at this point


He's back!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2021)

Udell said:


> Ye is the GOAT of the past but he literally earned disrespect in my book when he said slavery is a choice. Fuck him, hope his album flop along with his career.


Right! We not going to speed pass that like he didn't say a bunch of foul stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Udell (Aug 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kanye has been saying crazy things his whole career. He said slavery was a choice. Called himself a god. Said George bush doesn't like black people. Called his wife a white supremacist...I can go on.
> 
> Personally, I don't think you should respect the things he say enough to dislike him.  It isn't coming from a sane mind.


I ain't going to give him a free pass for being a cunt. That's the exact same bullshit defense white people use to defend school shooters. If he lost his mind its his own fault. Pretty sure it has been said he is refusing to get help. There is no reason to defend him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2021)

Udell said:


> I ain't going to give him a free pass for being a cunt. That's the exact same bullshit defense white people use to defend school shooters. If he lost his mind its his own fault. Pretty sure it has been said he is refusing to get help. There is no reason to defend him.



Kanye hasn't shot a school or done anything that harmful.

And disliking him is up to you.  I just choose to not take him seriously.


----------



## Udell (Aug 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kanye hasn't shot a school or done anything that harmful.
> 
> And disliking him is up to you.  I just choose to not take him seriously.


You are missing the point. Never said he shot up any school. All I am saying is that we gotta stop defending celebs and their behavior or bad behavior from people of your own race. The amount of black people that defended R. Kelly was insane. I was ashamed of my own race just for it. The man is a legend and I was fan but I ain't gonna give a rapist any respect regardless of how he was affected as a child. 

You may choose not to take Kanye seriously but the reality is some idiot out there is taking him seriously. If he knows he has a problem and isn't getting help then guess what? He doesn't give shit and that is dangerous. 

Oh well to each his own, imma ignore ye and his music.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Aug 25, 2021)

@Udell is right but I agree that kanye hasn't done anything too bad. But if people want to cancel him for what he said than it's perfectly fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 25, 2021)

Comparing him to R.Kelly is just bad tho, the man directly affected a bunch of lives physically and mentally. Kanye just goes on fits and say some questionable shit...

And it's not neccesarily defending if someone like his music solely. It's one thing if the Music itself was predominately center around the bad takes but that's not the case here with Kanye.

My Criterias to get me not to fuck with an Artist music entiretly: if  they harm another/others physically or mentally by their action or words and their Music  is focus around that, or If their Music was subpar from jump with some highlights and they go around doin some some stupid shit or actions.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2021)

Why is it so hard for people to separate works from artist personalities?  It's the same thing for pretty much any celeb.


----------



## Udell (Aug 25, 2021)

Donga said:


> Comparing him to R.Kelly is just bad tho, the man directly affected a bunch of lives physically and mentally. Kanye just goes on fits and say some questionable shit...
> 
> And it's not neccesarily defending if someone like his music solely. It's one thing if the Music itself was predominately center around the bad takes but that's not the case here with Kanye.
> 
> My Criterias to get me not to fuck with an Artist music entiretly: if  they harm another/others physically or mentally by their action or words and their Music  is focus around that, or If their Music was subpar from jump with some highlights and they go around doin some some stupid shit or actions.


R. Kelly clearly had a mental issue and it got out of control lets hope Kanye doesn't do anything to crazy. 


Mider T said:


> Why is it so hard for people to separate works from artist personalities?  It's the same thing for pretty much any celeb.


I mean I can do it. I just won't listen to anything new they put out. I secretly still listen to R. Kelly hits. Especially Feeling on yo booty. I can't let my friends know that though XD


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 25, 2021)

ye a clown. how you name your album after your mama and throw away the name she gave you. ill listen to the next album but dude on some succa shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, the rumor is that Kanye is waiting for Drake to drop his album first to show he can outsell him.


Kanye's baiting worked. Drake's and Kanye's albums will be dropping on the same day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 27, 2021)

Fuck the fight

drop dem fucking ALBUMS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Aug 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kanye's baiting worked. Drake's and Kanye's albums will be dropping on the same day.


Can't wait for Drake to beat kanye and hear kanye rant about it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2021)

No matter who loses, we win.

Also that's the same day Shang-Chi comes out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2021)

Last night, Ye played a different version of whatever this song is. Jay Z's verse was changed for Dababy's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2021)

If you didn't know, kendrick and Baby Keem are cousins

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Last night, Ye played a different version of whatever this song is. Jay Z's verse was changed for Dababy's.


He took away Cudi from the Album too

both huge SMFH moments

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toreno (Aug 27, 2021)

I would love for Ye to just come out with

Donda: ATL Edition and Donda: Chicago Edition. Make us all happy.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 28, 2021)

Donga said:


> Back with that rewind flow, Anything with Kenny at this point


This song been on repeat for a day now. Love the visuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2021)

Yeah watched the video a good 10 times. People said Kendrick's verse was wack but I thought it did what it was supposed to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 28, 2021)

I taught it was funny with how he did  some of his  pronunciation

"New flows comin', be patient, brother" got me intrigued


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 28, 2021)

btw I need that Full  leaked Vent  song to drop asap they took it down from Youtube


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 28, 2021)

2021 releases in a nutshell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lulu (Aug 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah watched the video a good 10 times. People said Kendrick's verse was wack but I thought it did what it was supposed to do.


How is that verse wack? That verse ain't wack. It is a very beautiful west coast flow. Full of energy and passion.


Donga said:


> I taught it was funny with how he did  some of his  pronunciation
> 
> "New flows comin', be patient, brother" got me intrigued


"Show my ass and still take y'all to class
I can multitask like Megan brother"

My favorite line in the whole song was from Baby Keem:
"What's the pro's and the con's of this next check?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

Lulu said:


> How is that verse wack? That verse ain't wack. It is a very beautiful west coast flow. Full of energy and passion.
> 
> "Show my ass and still take y'all to class
> I can multitask like Megan brother"
> ...


 Yeh that Kendrick one was  
I love when Baby went off  changed his flow when the  new beat


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

Btw it DROPPED


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

No features


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

NVM Jail has Hov back, I'm gonna cry


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Sheesh Kanye made this album almost 2 hours long. I'll probably get into it during my drive tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2021)

I have a long drive today, perfect time to listen to this heat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Heard Kanye censored out the curse words lol


----------



## illyana (Aug 29, 2021)

just finished listening to donda, thought it was great. after all the chaos of the rollout, it was nice to finally listen to it in its entirety. come to life probs my favourite song on the album.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Heard Kanye censored out the curse words lol


"We have everything we need"


----------



## Tri (Aug 29, 2021)

Both parts of Jail, Believe what I say, Hurricane, Moon, and Ok Ok pt 2 are my fav tracks on my first listen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Oh boy lol


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

bruhh  lmaoo


----------



## Tri (Aug 29, 2021)

Yikes


----------



## illyana (Aug 29, 2021)

imagine if kanye unreleases an album. man, that would be so kanye.


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

or he can just pull a tlop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Jail 2 was already added to the album.  

I don't think this is the final version


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you didn't know, kendrick and Baby Keem are cousins


Bruh i just heard this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2021)

Ye went No. 1 on iTunes in 90 mins.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2021)

Listening to donda right now


hate it. Ill give a full reveiw when im done


----------



## Aesima (Aug 29, 2021)

Hurricane
Believe What I Say
Moon
Off the Grid
Praise God
Jesus Lord
New Again

Lot of fire in this album, but also a lot of filler and over producing, idk what's his obsession with having squeaky rappers sing but he needs to stop that shit, almost made me quit.


----------



## Tri (Aug 29, 2021)

The Lauryn Hill sample on Believe What I Say


----------



## Aesima (Aug 29, 2021)

Baby Keem had no business being a feature, dude sounded lost.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Baby Keem had no business being a feature, dude sounded lost.


Kendrick was the feature. And no disrespect to kendrick but I liked Keem's part more. They both did their thing tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tgre (Aug 29, 2021)

Bruh, i'm 8 tracks into DONDA and legit it hasn't missed yet

Off the Grid is such a slam

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

Off the Grid is a classic already!
W switch
goated drill beat


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 29, 2021)

not feeling the ye and it's censored? off the grid is good but that's about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Cursing isn't christ-like


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cursing isn't christ-like


how he suppose to reach the Gs and sinners with censored shit. if ye trying to preach that jesus shit he got to meet people where they at.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2021)

Damn, Donda sucks.  Wish Ye would go back to the 70s sampling days.

He also didn't credit anybody on the album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Haven't heard it yet. But the two things I'm hearing is that this is either the best album of the year or the worst


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 29, 2021)

The Album was too goddamn long  with a lot of skips  but overall the highlights where some of  his best shit since Tlop

My fav tracks atm

Jail
Off The Grid
God Breathed
Moon
No Child Left Behind
Heaven and Hell
Praise God
Keep My Spirit Alive
Jonah
Believe What I say
New Again


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't heard it yet. But the two things I'm hearing is that this is either the best album of the year or the worst


High key hates it


----------



## tgre (Aug 30, 2021)

The production is minted and nearly every feature snapped when they had to. Especially that fuckin FIVIO verse man. Man rapped like his career was on the line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2021)

The picture

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2021)

Boss level shit.  Hopefully projections raise to 500k because that's probably where drake is gonna sell.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 30, 2021)

Drake dickriders: wtf thats my girl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 30, 2021)

anyway wtf is that cover lmao


----------



## MO (Aug 30, 2021)

Donga said:


> The Album was too goddamn long  with a lot of skips  but overall the highlights where some of  his best shit since Tlop
> 
> My fav tracks atm
> 
> ...


thanks for this list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Aug 30, 2021)

tgre said:


> The production is minted and nearly every feature snapped when they had to. Especially that fuckin FIVIO verse man. Man rapped like his career was on the line.


The way FIVIO came in after the bass started kicking in was fire

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)

MO said:


> thanks for this list.


forgot to add Hurricane you  will mess with dat the most


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 31, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The picture


That better be no album cover because... no


~Gesy~ said:


> Boss level shit.  Hopefully projections raise to 500k because that's probably where drake is gonna sell.


Lil Nas...  


Donga said:


> anyway wtf is that cover lmao


Same thing I asked myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 31, 2021)

Still yet to bump that Kanye's album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm not feeling this album so far and I'm a huge Ye fan. 

I consider him a master of creativity but this just sounds like...a normal album


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)

what track u on?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2021)

Believe what I say.

I'm 10 songs in and probably only cared for..3-4 songs.

Drake is definitely gonna drop a better album despite all the shit I was talking. Ye let me down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)

There was a lot growers.. my problem with the my first listen was I came in it with the mindset that Kanye goin to Spaz cuz it was a tribute to his Mother, but was let down by the  minmum bass and  lack of drums


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)

we can all tho agree off the grid is a classic  regardless how u feel of carti


----------



## Tri (Aug 31, 2021)

I like the project a decent bit now that I’ve given it a decent second listen although the songs I don’t like are an easy skip still


----------



## Lulu (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm feeling Jesus Lord pt1 and pt2. Every verse was legit. Skills Still Appeal type of rap. 
I will rate Drake album if he at least decides to rap this year.

But deep down... we all know the album we waiting for...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2021)

I liked the second half _alot_ better than the first. But it's time to accept that Kanye has fallen Considerably from his early work that Is still in rotation today.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 31, 2021)

im liking hurricane and jesus lord alot


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)

he can def surpass tlop
mbdtf is a whole other story


----------



## MO (Aug 31, 2021)

waiting for certified lover boy to drop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Aug 31, 2021)

sighs

If the Album turns out better than Donda I am deleting my twitter


----------



## Lulu (Sep 1, 2021)

Donga said:


> sighs
> 
> If the Album turns out better than Donda I am deleting my twitter


I doubt it. But we'll see


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2021)

I didn't like his last album much. Die lit was cool tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 1, 2021)

such a troll lol, isn't he like in Berlin?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 1, 2021)

btw I am pretty sure barely none listen to Injury Reserve here but they   recently drop 2 new singles for their new project, new sound and hella experimental but it works for me


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2021)

Levels of petty are off the charts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2021)

Donga said:


> btw I am pretty sure barely none listen to Injury Reserve here but they   recently drop 2 new singles for their new project, new sound and hella experimental but it works for me


I like some of their stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 1, 2021)

they got a solid disco imo
it's sad tho that one of their members passed last year


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 1, 2021)

I lowkey called he will give it a 6 or 7 in my head


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2021)

..... Drake has a chance to win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 2, 2021)

yawn maybe some real shit dropping next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2021)

Tonight, Drake is gonna have me texting my ex asking if she still remember what we used to have.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2021)

If  Drake  hops on a bunch of Griselda  beats , this n1gga might have a chance


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 2, 2021)

he got Cudi too bruuuh


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2021)

Lol 

Soulja Boy


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2021)

Drake over here calling himself a lesbian on track 3. also a row of emojis being his album cover is ass and proof that he knows he's only good for memes 

album is sounding safe and made for tiktok so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)

Can't believe I missed Ak's listening stream

Dick rode just to fall asleep not even midway through!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2021)

listening now....


Champagne Poetry was straight

these instrumentals are just


and it's 21 one of these with the typical Drake subject matter, finna go to sleep faster than Akademiks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 3, 2021)

I thought No Friends In the Industry and Knife Talk were total bangers, and I found Way 2 Sexy to be hilarious. I can't imagine Future delivering that chorus with a straight face. It's so fucking silly.

Other than those songs this is just another Drake album. A few great tracks, and a shitload of mediocre, boring and bad songs.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2021)

Album is okay.  It's no Nothing Was Ever the Same but it's definitely better than Ye's crap.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2021)

A certified mid imo, I will try finishing it when I need some filler music for yard work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)

Multiple songs about Drake having fake friends...

It's cool but I was expecting toxic romance


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2021)

Donga said:


> A certified mid imo, I will try finishing it when I need some filler music for yard work

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 3, 2021)

Not gonna lie, the video was fun.


----------



## Tri (Sep 3, 2021)

Kawhi’s face in the video kills me lmao


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2021)

Just watched the the video it def elevated that song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2021)

Yeah I have to agree. releasing the vid now was a good call


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)

Finished the album. It was pretty good! Liked it more than his recent works.  And yeah, it's better than Kanye's album.

8/10


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2021)

Tri said:


> Kawhi’s face in the video kills me lmao


It's the same face he has for everything else.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2021)

Been really disappointed with the recent releases.

So far the new Idk, Boldy & Alchemist, and Tyler are my Rap AOTY contender for me.

Edit: Nas too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2021)

I give Drake's album 6/10.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 3, 2021)

Listening to the CLB. Second verse on “No Friends in the Industry” seems like a subtle shot at Ye.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 3, 2021)

Donga said:


> Been really disappointed with the recent releases.
> 
> So far the new Idk, Boldy & Alchemist, and Tyler are my Rap AOTY contender for me.
> 
> Edit: Nas too


Kings Disease 2 is probably my AOTY rn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 3, 2021)

Tri said:


> Kings Disease 2 is probably my AOTY rn


yeh this easily some of his best shit in a min, it might be my fav Nas Album

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)

Still haven't listened to that Nas Joint. But J.Cole's album is my album of the year so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 3, 2021)

So Drake kept that album art...


----------



## Lulu (Sep 3, 2021)

Donga said:


> Been really disappointed with the recent releases.
> 
> So far the new Idk, Boldy & Alchemist, and Tyler are my Rap AOTY contender for me.
> 
> Edit: Nas too


Told y'all it's would be up to Kendrick to save the day.


~Gesy~ said:


> Still haven't listened to that Nas Joint. But J.Cole's album is my album of the year so far


I could put an M on your head now you Luigi brother

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lulu (Sep 3, 2021)

Donga said:


> Trollest Album cover in history he is a certified Goat for that


I honestly thought that was a joke but dear goodness. At least, it will be a time capsule of the present internet age for future generations. I personally dislike low effort album arts. Similar to Kanye album art. These dudes take us for a joke.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 3, 2021)

Favourite song on Nas album was 27 summers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)

Yeah album art isn't taken as seriously as it used to .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)

King Disease 2 has a nice album cover.  But Nas is old school.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 4, 2021)

Drake leaked one of Kanye unreleased song on his radio station that had a feature with Andre.


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 4, 2021)

I mean that 3 stacks Verse by itself  is bodying most of the shit in CLB.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

Too bad it got deleted before I can hear it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

This sounds good tbh.  Good to know ye still have it in him


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2021)

How is the drake album
?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How is the drake album
> ?


Best drake album in a while. The boys and girls are already  captioning it's one liners under their pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How is the drake album
> ?


Its okay, nothing special.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## illyana (Sep 4, 2021)

I thought the Drake album was whack. Few good songs but found the majority of the album quite underwhelming. I read some comment about Drake "building up instrumentals and doing adlibs like he's about to go in on the beat and then comes in with this lethargic flow like he's losing a race with a snail" and that's how I really feel about this album.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I give Drake's album 6/10.


Donda wack
Clb wack

Save us lord Kendrick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

Da gawd has spoken


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Da gawd has spoken


*projectile vomits*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Da gawd has spoken


Completely unbiased opinion right there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

Akademiks jizzing his pants when he found out drake was on "sicko mode" will always be my favorite moment by him.

Wouldn't surprise me if drake is printed on his bedsheets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Akademiks jizzing his pants when he found out drake was on "sicko mode" will always be my favorite moment by him.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if drake is printed on his bedsheets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How is the drake album
> ?


It's Mid, more shit to oversaturate the radio


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 4, 2021)

Enuff time has passed 

Donda > CLB

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Akademiks jizzing his pants when he found out drake was on "sicko mode" will always be my favorite moment by him.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if drake is printed on his bedsheets.


Him caught sleeping on his God and savior is easily my fav moment this year

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

I need to go through both albums a second time. Donda had more misses to me on first listen.

But yeah I'm waiting for Kendrick to hopefully end the year right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

Ye, didn't stand a chance.. drake should have a million sells by week 2..this boy is just on a different level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How is the drake album
> ?


Mid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2021)

So it's just okay? I don't listen to him already sooooooooooooo lol.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> So it's just okay? I don't listen to him already sooooooooooooo lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2021)

RemChu said:


> So it's just okay? I don't listen to him already sooooooooooooo lol.


If you don't listen to him this isn't going to change your opinion of him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2021)

is he okay?
​


----------



## Magic (Sep 4, 2021)

He tired himself out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MO (Sep 5, 2021)

I've listen to some of the songs on CLB and its pretty damm good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 5, 2021)

Life of the Party is better than the vast majority of CLB and Donda, if not all of the stuff on either, lol.

Kanye is gross for doing the old bait and switch with those Drake disses, unbeknownst to 3 Stacks (stuff like this is probably why he doesn't like messing with the goofies in rap), in a track where one of the ATGs drops a verse for him, both grieving and coping with the deaths of their respective mothers.

Also, why do people even want to see Kanye in a rap "battle"? He's admitted Drake wrote songs for him (and has credits too), even on this record. His ghostwriters have been notorious throughout his career (Push reference track just dropped for Off the Grid, lol). He's not a real MC, and you can even track the ghostwriters throughout his career.

College Dropout/Late Registration era - Rhymefest, Consequence, GLC, Malik Yusef, Really Doe, some Lupe and Mos

Graduation - Consequence, Big Sean

808s - Cudi, Hudson

MBDTF/WTT - Push, some CyHi

Yeezus - CyHi

TLOP - CyHi, Chance

Technically some of these guys got songwriting credits, but it's pretty obvious they played a significant part in the writing process for the albums or a good chunk of them. Listening to Kanye's last few albums, it's apparent especially for certain tracks and the Ye album as a whole with how lyrically mediocre it was, how his own authentic writing compares to his horde of writers, or when his project is penned by a main or multiple collaborators. Consequence likely wrote most of this leaked track too. A rap "battle" between these two would be so corny and fake, flat-out WWE stuff.

King's Disease II is still comfortably rap album of the year, imo. There have been good releases so far. Alchemist's longevity is insane, with him being on 2 of the best of the year with Haram and Bo Jackson. Definitely one of the GOAT producers. Ka, Skyzoo, Evidence, and Tyler released good projects too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)

People just wanna hear 2 rappers rap aggressively at eachother. Revealing eachother's mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Sep 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> People just wanna hear 2 rappers rap aggressively at eachother. Revealing eachother's mess.


Yes.


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 5, 2021)

drake really out here rapping like this? cant even tell if it's real or not.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)

I dunno but this real:

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 5, 2021)

I loved the 7AM on Bridle Path.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2021)

Lulu said:


> I loved the 7AM on Bridle Path.


Probably my favorite song.  I like his *insert time* in *insert place* songs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)

Because that's when he's seriously trying to rap. Drake goes into albums trying to serve as many masters as he can.

I think he goes into it thinking "I gotta make songs for the clubs, a songs for late night drives, songs for day parties, and songs for drinking wine at a gathering"

He's never gonna make 16 different "4pm in Calabasas" songs.  Cause he's focused on getting as many listens as he can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2021)

Could have done a better job with the photoshop, but it gets the job done I guess.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because that's when he's seriously trying to rap. Drake goes into albums trying to serve as many masters as he can.
> 
> I think he goes into it thinking "I gotta make songs for the clubs, a songs for late night drives, songs for day parties, and songs for drinking wine at a gathering"
> 
> He's never gonna make 16 different "4pm in Calabasas" songs.  Cause he's focused on getting as many listens as he can.



I really don't think he made any club songs on this album though

i'm also surprised he made an album called "CLB" without having people like chris brown and the weeknd on there. one day, i would love to see drake have an album out with justin bieber, tory and weeknd. just needs to be done for the city.




Donga said:


> If I had to choose my fav it's that one
> 
> Champagne Poetry
> 
> ...



N 2 Deep and Knife Talk are two of my favorites too- but I've heard a lot of "rap fans" call those songs trash


Fair Trade might be my fav song on the album. I feel like Travis ruined it though lol


the feels when he said "mama used to be on disability, but gave me this ability, and now she's walking with her head high and her back straight, i don't think you feelin me"


currently watching this. man if nothing else joe budden knows how to crack me up with his drake takes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> really don't think he made any club songs on this album though


"Way 2 sexy" and " no friends in the industry" are club records .


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i'm also surprised he made an album called "CLB" without having people like chris brown and the weeknd on there. one day, i would love to see drake have an album out with justin bieber, tory and weeknd. just needs to be done for the city.


Yeah I expected way more r&b.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Way 2 sexy" and " no friends in the industry" are club records .
> 
> Yeah I expected way more r&b.



lounge music at best

i cant see people really dancing to those tracks in the club the way they would to "nice for what" or "non stop"

i hated way 2 sexy before i saw the video. it reminded me of when mariah did that cheesy song that everyone ended up loving  "touch my body". the music video made it acceptably cheesy. good marketing i guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah music videos can help a track. I liked a few tyler songs from his last album after watching the music video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 6, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dunno but this real:


drake a certified simp. if your man aint at least getting necc on the first encounter them im deleting her number.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 6, 2021)

Donga said:


> I finally listen to the Album again and I might  have a theory on what Drake was trying to do on this project, the cover art has  something  to do with it.



what's the theory?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 7, 2021)

Maxo is just too good, and Tyler is so much better on something hard and "less polished".


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 7, 2021)

i fucc with maxo. can tolerate tyler. gonna put this on the rotation when im cruising in these streets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 7, 2021)

is he serious?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2021)

People are saying Drake stopped giving a fuck about music after "If you're reading this it's too late"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2021)

I guess it was too late.

Damn was Nothing Was Ever the Same good.  That was a good winter and that album played a big part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2021)

This is definitely Gesy if he were white

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2021)

Yeah, I would probably be a Drake fan if I was white. He's "safe hiphop".


----------



## Lurko (Sep 8, 2021)

Mider T said:


> This is definitely Gesy if he were white


Legit got a black friend like this.


----------



## Toph (Sep 9, 2021)

Fantano gave Donda a light 7 and CLB a light 3. He found that the features in CLB were outshining Drake even when the features weren't trying. He also thought the whole LP was for Drake to portray himself winning as people around him lose and he didn't like Drake's shots at Kanye either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2021)

Toph said:


> Fantano gave Donda a light 7 and CLB a light 3. He found that the features in CLB were outshining Drake even when the features weren't trying. He also thought the whole LP was for Drake to portray himself winning as people around him lose and he didn't like Drake's shots at Kanye either.


Did you see when he got into it with a popular drake fan about it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2021)

I wish this video didn't crack me up as much as it does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2021)

Donga said:


> The New Baby Keem Project has spur a bunch of memes by this song, somebody might have been doin Drugs.


NEW FLOWS BROTHER!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2021)

Kendrick going to kill him for this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2021)

Donga said:


> lol


Just pull out the two seater baby 
It's wherever you wanna go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2021)

People in New York City can go their whole lives without driving. Transit is really good if you don't mind the rats.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes, he lived there for a period of his life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2021)

Donga said:


> Isn't he like from Florida?


Yeah he's in florida lol. He's also rich and can afford a driver to take him anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2021)

MO said:


>


Better get good at eating pus- oh wait, it's the Caribbean.  GG!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2021)

MO said:


>



She played herself


----------



## MO (Sep 13, 2021)

Nicki's life is just a wreck. Mostly because of her too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah. Fans have been turning on her ever since she married a rapist


----------



## MO (Sep 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. Fans have been turning on her ever since she married a rapist


I've stopped supporting her 2 years ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2021)

Best female rapper of all time

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2021)

That explains his verse in Power Trip.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2021)

Donga said:


> I feel like she is (maybe Mount Rushmore sense) its kind of tough cuz she is more of punch line rapper but not as lyrical as Noname and Lauryn hill.


I think she does have the ability to be lyrical like them. But like everyone on the "young money team" she sold out and chose to make big records instead.

I hope to get a "real album" from Drake and Nicki someday where they don't care about putting up numbers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2021)

Donga said:


> boi ain't no way boi


She just been banned from twitter!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2021)

Lol yeah. You can't really talk about covid on there. The algorithm is very sensitive.

Say one wrong thing and they gonna get you the fuck outta there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2021)

@Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2021)

Ha


~Gesy~ said:


> @Mider T


Happy for my guy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


>


Yeah not every artist care to be a big deal . Earl sweatshirt waited until his hype died down to continue dropping music and transitioned to making "weird songs" so that he can stay in his own bubble.

Most don't care about Lupe's music today but that just may be how he likes it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah not every artist care to be a big deal . Earl sweatshirt waited until his hype died down to continue dropping music and transitioned to making "weird songs" so that he can stay in his own bubble.
> 
> Most don't care about Lupe's music today but that just may be how he likes it.


Lupe has always been about his fans, and with the exception of Lasers the quality has always been top notch because of it.


----------



## Tri (Sep 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toph (Sep 23, 2021)

Donga said:


> Whole Lotta Bible Studies
> you love to see it


Kanye really is at that Prince Jehovah's Witness phase huh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2021)

The lengths rappers will go to be on a Kanye album is ridiculous lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2021)

ICE keep trying to deport my boy!


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The lengths rappers will go to be on a Kanye album is ridiculous lol


"Stop texting

go find God

Comeback after you found God"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2021)

it is just me or Kanye's song in Yt is underviewed... i mean something that is considered best of him didnt reach 1 Bn views


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lulu (Sep 25, 2021)

wibisana said:


> it is just me or Kanye's song in Yt is underviewed... i mean something that is considered best of him didnt reach 1 Bn views


Which song would that be


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2021)

Lulu said:


> Which song would that be


stronger & runaway


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2021)

Runaway is probably his best song ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 25, 2021)

Never heard runaway.
My top 3 favourite Kanye songs ever:
Spaceship
Let me down
Can't tell me nothing

In other news, Drake just affirmed JCole is the number one rapper. He said it with
 reference to the recent freestyle by Cole

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

This song made me grab a pen and notepad and start writing some esoteric things. Love it absolutely.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> how haven't you heard runaway lol


After going on YouTube, I discovered I have heard the song but never knew the title. I mean I never messed with what many consider his greatest album aka MBDTF. I stopped listening to his albums after Graduation

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> I genuinely cant make a top fav Kanye song list tho if I'd made one I would most likely include
> 
> Power
> Flashing lights
> ...


Jesus Walk was a classic too. The beat and lyrics. Especially the first 4 bars with the 'niggaz' sample mixing with the first 4 bars. Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

I think I know only 4 songs in your list bro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Runaway is probably his best song ever


Best buildup to release probably.  Not even Top 20 as far as Ye songs go.  Cracks Top 30 maybe only because of Push's verse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Best buildup to release probably.  Not even Top 20 as far as Ye songs go.  Cracks Top 30 maybe only because of Push's verse.


You're out of your fucking mind lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

The GOAT rapped "Through the wire" for the first time with his mouth wired shut after a car accident.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> the multitude of songs are from albums  you probably haven't listen to, do your self a favor and atleast listen to those


I doubt I will. I like my Kanye served with Hip Hop, lyrics and samples.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> and last are  kats that stop fckin with him after TLOP
> 
> I am probably in the middle


TLOP was not the one. Worst Kanye album ever. That album was a slap to our face. Like he thought we will buy whatever he gives us. Even a half baked album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not a fan of Life of Pablo but he has unfortunately made worst lol.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2021)

Lulu said:


> TLOP was not the one. Worst Kanye album ever. That album was a slap to our face. Like he thought we will buy whatever he gives us. Even a half baked album


Worse album was by far 808s.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Worse album was by far 808s.


The album that's credited for changing rap music?!

You're trolling right?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The album that's credited for changing rap music?!
> 
> You're trolling right?


"Changing rap music"

That album was widely panned when it was released.  Not sure why the revisionism started in the last few years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> "Changing rap music"
> 
> That album was widely panned when it was released.  Not sure why the revisionism started in the last few years.


Might be because the new kids like Travis Scott's style was born from that album.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Might be because the new kids like Travis Scott's style was born from that album.


NuBoi rap isn't good.  Although Travis Scott actually is pretty talented because unlike most NuBois, he can actually rap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

A few of Kanye's experimental albums were panned at first but grew overtime. 

But 808s is probably his most important album.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> yous buggin
> 
> have u heard No more party in LA?


Of course... And that's because of K.Dot. what else you got shorty? From TLOP


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> Ye and  Jesus is King are his worst


I disagree on Jesus is King. That album better than TLOP. Sonically and lyrically. Ye album can burn though


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Worse album was by far 808s.


Well it is critically acclaimed by the music experts. But i never listened to it.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Aye @UtahCrip,
What is Kanye's wackest album?


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2021)

Jesus is King is deffo his worst project, Yeezus is probably my pick for the second worst. The rest of his albums I enjoy quite a bit with College Dropout being my top pick.

If I had to make a favs list it’d prob be

Spaceship
Through The Wire
Family Business
Jesus Walks
Roses
Diamonds from Sierra Leone
Addiction
Stronger
Flashing Lights
Champion
Homecoming
Amazing
Dark Fantasy
Power
Runaway
Devil in a new dress
No More Parties in La
Ultralight Beam
Ghost Town

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Graduation has the least skips to me. So that's my personal favorite.


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Graduation has the least skips to me. So that's my personal favorite.


I think Drunk & Hot Girls is the only skip it has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Tri said:


> I think Drunk & Hot Girls is the only skip it has


Lol I agree with you!


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> TCD is still my favorite project, the theme of it still resonate with me till this day, right after is Graduation and then MBDTF.


Almost dropped out of college because of that album. Thank God I didn't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> -30 hours
> -Real freinds
> -that transition between that and Wolves is peak euphoria
> -Ultra lightbeams
> ...


Now that we talk about it, I remember all the hype around it because he featured many artists and it was supposed to be his last iirc.


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> TCD is still my favorite project, the theme of it still resonate with me till this day, right after is Graduation and then MBDTF.


TCD is amazing, the samples are great, the features are solid, a lot of the songs like school spirit and spaceship still resonate with a lot of people today, and some of Kanye’s best verses are on it like that verse on Two Words

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

All Falls Down also a classic too imo.

May someday look at the post graduation era albums but I doubt it. 

As for his latest work though... I mess with that. The song with Jay Elec and Jada my fav


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Tri said:


> Jesus is King is deffo his worst project, Yeezus is probably my pick for the second worst. The rest of his albums I enjoy quite a bit with College Dropout being my top pick.
> 
> If I had to make a favs list it’d prob be
> 
> ...


Let Me Down ain't among your favourites? Why my g?


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> I don't remember it being promoted as his last but I remember how it was similar to Donda rollout as it had many features  that never made it on the the official release.


My recollection is hazy but yeah the rollout similar to Donda. So much hype about collabs


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Graduation has the least skips to me. So that's my personal favorite.


That's the one with 'cant tell me nothing' right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Lulu said:


> That's the one with 'cant tell me nothing' right?


Yup


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Tri said:


> TCD is amazing, the samples are great, the features are solid, a lot of the songs like school spirit and spaceship still resonate with a lot of people today, and some of Kanye’s best verses are on it like that verse on Two Words


Yoooooo...
Two Words. How could I forget that amazing classic. Mos Def and Kanye verse


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Tri said:


> TCD is amazing, the samples are great, the features are solid, a lot of the songs like school spirit and spaceship still resonate with a lot of people today, and some of Kanye’s best verses are on it like that verse on Two Words


Let's not forget "Let me down" featuring Jay Z. The bars, samples, poetry... Everything about that jam perfect. That's my favourite Jay Z verse ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2021)

Lulu said:


> Let Me Down ain't among your favourites? Why my g?


This list is basically off the top and I didn’t want the whole list to be dominated by one album cause TCD is my fav Kanye album, Never Let Me down is dope tho. I love the way JayZ comes back in after that last chorus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

Now niggas can't make it to ballots to choose leadership
But we can make it to Jacob's and to the dealership


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

I listened to "no more parties in LA" and reading the lyrics of Kendrick verse on genius, I discovered that Erykah Badu being influencing dudes who have had sexual relationships with her. Or allegedly so. How am I just knowing this now?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Lulu said:


> I listened to "no more parties in LA" and reading the lyrics of Kendrick verse on genius, I discovered that Erykah Badu being influencing dudes who have had sexual relationships with her. Or allegedly so. How am I just knowing this now?


You're just hearing about Badu's magical vagina now?


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're just hearing about Badu's magical vagina now?


On God bro. I don't know how I missed this epic lore of hip hop and Hollywood. 
But my ignorance aside, I have always suspected madam badu. She has some strange vibes about her. Hearing about it today just confirmed my perception of her today. 

She says she has influence over men not by sex though... Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toph (Sep 26, 2021)

The College Dropout > MBDTF > Late Registration > 808s > Graduation > Yeezus > TLOP

TLOP could have been amazing if it wasn't such a clusterfuck of incredible highs and terrible lows.

Yeezus feels like Kanye is trying too hard to do something experimental, but it ends up sounding like a copy of No Love Deep Web with some catchier beats but painfully simplistic production. I get that is kind of the appeal behind Yeezus, but each of the beats sounds like it could be made in Ableton in a single afternoon with the stock sounds. It's also one of Kanye's worst, lyrically and thematically.

The College Dropout is Kanye back before his ego was fed too much. I get more of an appreciation for The College Dropout every year that Kanye strays further and further away from his roots. It's the nervous, dedicated kid who worked at the Gap trying to make it in the rap industry contrasted with the insane, borderline bipolar megalomaniac that he's become.

There's just something charming and authentic about it. The beats were quirky, and they each had their own sound to them even if they were sampled. Songs like "We Don't Care" were feel good jams that talked about the youth and the decisions they have aside from drug dealing, even if they were coming from that area. It just feels extremely humble and genuine coming from Kanye, something that felt rare at the time. He spoke on real issues critically rather than glorifying the stereotypes and negativity that surrounded his Chicago community.

I could go track by track and explain what's appealing about them but no one is really that interested. The thing that hits home so well with The College Dropout is the fact that it was a humble young man, rapping about relative issues in a way that most rappers at the time weren't. He was critical of himself, the people around him (constructively) and talked about how it isn't necessary to bend to peer pressure or living up to stereotypes or community expectations.

"We all self-conscious, I'm just the first to admit it." Describes this album pretty well and sets it apart from the era it was released in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 26, 2021)

Lulu said:


> Aye @UtahCrip,
> What is Kanye's wackest album?


donda. aint listen to the ones when he was on that trump shit. 808 for the older one.


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 26, 2021)

Donga said:


> I knew it be 808s lol


id have put it first if he aint decide to realease a 2 hour album. 808s is too soft. cant ride on the opps bumping any of them songs.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 26, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> donda. aint listen to the ones when he was on that trump shit. 808 for the older one.


Truth be told I ain't heard it. But now that everyone has it among wack list, imma give it a spin and see how bad it is


----------



## Tri (Sep 27, 2021)

I feel people are going to like Ye more as time goes on. It’s short as hell but I feel like all the songs are solid listens.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2021)

Mgk about to get kicked out of rock now. Lmfao. Dumbass.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2021)

Is he any good lyrically? I have never listened to him.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2021)

This is a lot of jewelry. Like... a whole lot. Ain't seen this much ice on any neck in a good minute


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2021)

Lulu said:


> Is he any good lyrically? I have never listened to him.


No. But it's amazing how bad he's been since he got kicked out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2021)

S


Lurko said:


> No. But it's amazing how bad he's been since he got kicked out.


Impressive. A man that wack trying to fight Eminem. He can't even beat a rock star I don't know yet he fights Eminem. Impressive... Impressive nonsense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2021)

He also almost got his ass beat by Conor.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 27, 2021)

Toph said:


> 808s > Graduation


Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2021)

Lulu said:


> This is a lot of jewelry. Like... a whole lot. Ain't seen this much ice on any neck in a good minute


A lot of these dudes wear fake diamonds.

Staywoke


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2021)

MBDTF is kanye best album. Its just facts.


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2021)

kanye's 2000s work is really good. He honestly does have the best hip hop discography.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah. Before Drake, kanye was _the guy_

thats where their rivalry comes from


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. Before Drake, kanye was _the guy_
> 
> thats where their rivalry comes from


drake doesn't compare to Kanye tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2021)

MO said:


> drake doesn't compare to Kanye tbh


He does in numbers and leading the rap industry.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah. Kanye has better songs than drake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2021)

Kendrick doesn't either tbh.


----------



## MO (Sep 27, 2021)

Kanye's production is just..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 28, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> A lot of these dudes wear fake diamonds.
> 
> Staywoke


real diamond is overpriced and overated created by cartels who artificially makes the price high

diamond is just a carbon/coal anyway


----------



## Lulu (Sep 28, 2021)

Lurko said:


> He also almost got his ass beat by Conor.


McGregor? Seems this mgk thrives of controversy more than actual music...


~Gesy~ said:


> A lot of these dudes wear fake diamonds.
> 
> Staywoke


Bishes can't tell  


MO said:


> MBDTF is kanye best album. Its just facts.


I honestly want to know why the whole world thinks so. I stopped listening to Kanye at this point. 
Memories


MO said:


> kanye's 2000s work is really good. He honestly does have the best hip hop discography.


And to think the Roc didn't want to sign him as a rapper. Just producer


----------



## Lulu (Sep 28, 2021)

Donga said:


> Drake is cool and all and can get his sells all day buts its all fun and games till you compare his disqo to songs like
> 
> Power, Jesus Walk, Runaway, Flashing Lights


To be fair to Drake, when he's in hip hop mode, he can go toe against the greats like Kanye. He has skills, punchlines, flow and nice storytelling. But since he has not been as consistent with it and has been more of a hit maker and singer, he is not respected as highly by hip hop heads.


Donga said:


> A fair battle would between Kanye vs Kendrick


Nah. Kanye vs J.Cole. they are similar


~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. Kanye has better songs than drake.


Rap songs or general songs


MO said:


> Kendrick doesn't either tbh.


What you mean?


MO said:


> Kanye's production is just..


It's the reason jay didn't wanna sign him as a rapper


Donga said:


> Kendrick got atleast lyrical prowers that could rival Kanyes production
> 
> a battle of hits is leaning Yeezy
> a rap battle Kendrick got it.


Ye cannot step to Kendrick lyrically.
Ken has more lyrical and mc prowess than Kanye. But yeah, ye got hit power more than kdot


wibisana said:


> real diamond is overpriced and overated created by cartels who artificially makes the price high
> 
> diamond is just a carbon/coal anyway


Bishes love the carbon coal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Sep 28, 2021)

Btw If it looks like I am trying to Slander  Drake, is far from that. We can make  fav Drake songs lists to make up for the negativty.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 28, 2021)

Donga said:


> no they aren't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debatable


----------



## Lulu (Sep 28, 2021)

Imma find the link that says cole is considered kanye spiritual successor by many


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2021)

Lulu said:


> To be fair to Drake, when he's in hip hop mode, he can go toe against the greats like Kanye.


Lol neither of them are lyrical greats.  Hell Drake doesn't even write his own shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2021)

These are the real rivals. NBA Youngboy has the nation's children in a chokehold. Some of his music videos has hundreds of millions of views.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2021)

Lulu said:


> Imma find the link that says cole is considered kanye spiritual successor by many


Hmm, you'd think it's Jay-Z since he's the one who put cole on.

I dont put him in the same box as Kanye tho. He's not as grand of a creator.

I like Cole but I think he's just a basic rapper who got hot at the right moment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2021)

Cole is this generation's Nas.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cole is this generation's Nas.


Good comparison, both better rappers than either Kanye or Drake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Good comparison, both better rappers than either Kanye or Drake.


But not nearly as versatile. 

They just rap. Which is alright. I like rap.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> But not nearly as versatile.
> 
> They just rap. Which is alright. I like rap.


No they can't sing as well as Drake or produce as well as Kanye, but we're comparing them as rappers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2021)

Mider T said:


> No they can't sing as well as Drake or produce as well as Kanye, but we're comparing them as rappers.


"Rappers" is a broad term these days.  There's so many styles now.

Cole is better than both lyrically .
But I don't think lyrics and flow is all it takes to be a great rapper.

It's funny, Cole recently said in a freestyle that his place in the current rap game is being 3rd behind Drake And Kendrick. Recently Drake came on stage and told him he's the top guy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2021)

To put it in nerd terms, those 3 would be considered the legendary sannins tho.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Rappers" is a broad term these days.  There's so many styles now.
> 
> Cole is better than both lyrically .
> But I don't think lyrics and flow is all it takes to be a great rapper.
> ...


Drake and Kanye are more realized in Hip Hop as a whole, but rapping is just one Pillar of that.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 29, 2021)

Speaking of Nas. sampling Fur Elise on "In know i can" is just pure genius, it make the song timeless

lyrically the theme also great, teaching kids to grow up right, no drugs and sex, to follow your dream and not quiting halfway.

but i do have small problem with historical accuracy here and there lol.

love to hear the song but as history nerd it sometimes bugged me out lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2021)

People said this is his worst album..but it was definitely my favorite until his latest effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2021)

Not really a meek fan tbh


----------



## Tri (Sep 30, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> People said this is his worst album..but it was definitely my favorite until his latest effort.


I liked it a lot too. The biggest complaint I have is it has some corny bars that Cole was prone to doing back then but his new album is deffo my fav project from him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2021)

DONDA.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 2, 2021)

people that look like roger godell gonna be mad when this show up on they screen.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2021)

You can say it...Da'whights


----------



## Lulu (Oct 2, 2021)

Favourite Cole album still is his debut album. The dollar and dream 3 intro still fresh in my mind.


~Gesy~ said:


> People said this is his worst album..but it was definitely my favorite until his latest effort.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 2, 2021)

I have not listened to born sinner


----------



## Ruse (Oct 3, 2021)

Tried listening to Meek’s album turned that shit off after two songs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lulu (Oct 4, 2021)

That bad huh?


----------



## Ruse (Oct 4, 2021)

Yh it was ass, Meek usually makes decent albums.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2021)

Championship was cool. But Meek isn't for me. I think most of the current big street rappers are better than him actually.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 4, 2021)

I would expect him to have some hot bars or two. Who is he signed to?


----------



## Ruse (Oct 4, 2021)

Think he’s still signed to MMG


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2021)

That Meek album was good, not sure why you guys weren't feeling it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2021)

Yeah it's just more of the same shit he has always given.

And he's so limited as a rapper that the songs bleed into eachother and feels like one big, nine minute track.


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Oct 13, 2021)

What are y'all AOTY so far?


----------



## Ruse (Oct 13, 2021)

Off Season, pleasant surprise from Cole.


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 13, 2021)

TheKnightOfTheSea said:


> What are y'all AOTY so far?


was fuccing with that bo jaccson and the vince staples.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Oct 14, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> was fuccing with that bo jaccson and the vince staples.



Bo Jackson was a greaaat project bro. Alchemist and Boldy are the perfect combo.

I'm liking Sometimes I Might be Introvert, Haram, and Pray for Haiti so far this year.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 19, 2021)

J. Cole- Lyricist of the Year 
JayZ- Best Featured averse 
Cardi B- Music Video of the Year 
Lil Baby- Best Male Hip Hop Artist 
Tyler the Creator- Album of the Year 
Megan the Stallion- Best Female Hip Hop Artist 
Tyler the Creator- Cultural Influence Award 

Kudos to all of them for the awards. What video is this from Cardi B that got best video award?


----------



## Lulu (Oct 19, 2021)

TheKnightOfTheSea said:


> What are y'all AOTY so far?


DONDA,
Off Season,
Kings Disease II,
The House Is Burning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lulu (Oct 19, 2021)

Not gonna lie... I just heard this yesterday. Please don't shoot me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2021)

Lulu said:


> Not gonna lie... I just heard this yesterday. Please don't shoot me


You're late.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 19, 2021)

Lurko said:


> You're late.


It's still fire though. I miss this type of rap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2021)

Metal Face's death day is on halloween. So appropriate.  I want mine to be on Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2021)

Kudos to Doja who only blew up a few years ago.

But XXX has been dead for 3 years and is still putting up these types of numbers? I always thought his death was a heavy musical loss. He was gonna popularize a different subgenre of rap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 4, 2021)

literally never going to learn how to say this guys name.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> literally never going to learn how to say this guys name.


X/X/X. Ten. Ta. See. On.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 4, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> X/X/X. Ten. Ta. See. On.


ima be a old head and pass. don't think ill ever talk bout homie in real conversations bout rap.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruse (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2021)

Not Kanye calling someone else a sellout.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2021)

he must be in shock cause wtf


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2021)

I can't believe people really died trying to see Travis Scott.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2021)

Wicked stuff. I saw videos of lifeless bodies being carried away through a sea of people


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wicked stuff. I saw videos of lifeless bodies being carried away through a sea of people


I just read a 10-year-old died. That is fucked up.


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2021)

Travis is about the get sued to oblivion. Rightfully so tbh.


----------



## Toph (Nov 7, 2021)

This is literally repeated behavior with Travis and his fans, because this isn't the first time something like this has happened. He also once threatened to remove his VIP section because his crowd were not "raging." He even said he doesn't like it when people are just standing there, relaxing and enjoying the show and if they didn't get wild after the next song, they'd be removed from the venue. Then there's the the time Travis influenced a fan to jump off a balcony and he became paralyzed after that incident. 

He is 100% responsible for those deaths.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2021)

Toph said:


> This is literally repeated behavior with Travis and his fans, because this isn't the first time something like this has happened. He also once threatened to remove his VIP section because his crowd were not "raging." He even said he doesn't like it when people are just standing there, relaxing and enjoying the show and if they didn't get wild after the next song, they'd be removed from the venue. Then there's the the time Travis influenced a fan to jump off a balcony and he became paralyzed after that incident.
> 
> He is 100% responsible for those deaths.


I think his intent is trying to create a rock star environment , but it is up to the performer to make sure everyone is as safe as possible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toph (Nov 8, 2021)

Donga said:


> He is not 100% responsible for their death and some of  the shit I'hv seen in some media outlet of it being a Concert from hell, and Travis sacrificing his fans are fuckin ridiculous.
> 
> There's no denying he has created unsafe environment in the past by encouraging wild erractic behavior, but it's more in spirit of building a Punk and Rock atmosphere like Gesy said, not out here purposely trying to to harm anyone.
> 
> ...


Bruh, Travis was the organizer of Astroworld. He was the singer, coordinator, founder, and organizer of the festival. He literally saw the ambulance among the crowd, said "WTF is that?", and then proceeded to tell the crowd to put their middle fingers in the sky and that he wanted to see the ground shake as he resumed performing. As the organizer of the festival, Travis will absolutely be hit with all sorts of lawsuits, including wrongful deaths suits from the families of those who died.


~Gesy~ said:


> I think his intent is trying to create a rock star environment , but it is up to the performer to make sure everyone is as safe as possible


This is why Travis is responsible. It's always 100% possible for artists or any type of performer to see something going down in the crowd, that the security in the sidelines cannot. Chester Bennington of Linkin Park has stopped shows at festivals for even ONE PERSON falling, great example right here.


----------



## MO (Nov 8, 2021)

Donga said:


> There's no denying he has created unsafe environment in the past by encouraging wild erractic behavior, but it's more in spirit of building a Punk and Rock atmosphere like Gesy said, not out here purposely trying to to harm anyone.


didn't encourage a fan to jump off a building.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2021)

Travis is a weirdo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2021)

I think you both make good points btw.  Travis does have a role to play but he can not be fully be accountable for 30,000+ people.  Some people will be assholes regardless...there will always be a certain level of danger.

Artist are shook now btw


----------



## Ruse (Nov 9, 2021)

MO said:


> didn't encourage a fan to jump off a building.



Yeah and they ended up paralysed if I’m not mistaken. Fucked up all round

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Nov 9, 2021)

Donga said:


> Travis was the the founder and owner but  the Venue wasn't owned by him,  there  was  Staffs, Security team, and Company Rocknation that help made the Concert possible.
> 
> Calling Travis 100% accountable for the deaths is absurd to me when most of these  staff teams did a poor jobs in handling the situation.
> 
> ...


lol Travis cusses his security guard for doing their jobs. He is very much to blame because he encourages this behavior.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2021)

I wonder if the "Cactus Jack sent me" guy was there?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I wonder if the "Cactus Jack sent me" guy was there?


 one can hope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2021)

J prince made kanye apologize to drake..I dunno what it is about this guy but rappers tend to be very afraid of him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Ruse (Nov 9, 2021)

Kanye looks like a hostage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 11, 2021)

Doesn't matter if Travis Scott has the best music ever or if he was the patron saint of crowd control, that's his career done.  No coming back from that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2021)

Oddjutsu said:


> Doesn't matter if Travis Scott has the best music ever or if he was the patron saint of crowd control, that's his career done.  No coming back from that


No. I wouldn't go that far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Nov 11, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> No. I wouldn't go that far.


I don't make the rules or even enforce them, just is what it is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## egressmadara (Nov 11, 2021)

Travis Scott will not be cancelled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah you're jumping to conclusions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2021)

He did lose alot if endorsement deals tho


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> He did lose alot if endorsement deals tho


There's a company called If?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2021)

Smh


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2021)

apparently, 68 lawsuits have been filed against Travis.


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 11, 2021)

unless he somehow get locced up aint nothing happening to his muic career. aint going to be making mcdonalds money no more tho. once white people start dying corporate america aint trying to hear nothing.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Toph (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## MO (Nov 12, 2021)

Donga said:


> that was years ago things change, and they been  concerts of his since then


he hasn't change.


----------



## MO (Nov 12, 2021)

Donga said:


> Explain to me how has had multiple Concerts after that statement  without any Deaths?


just because people don't die at every single one of his concerts doesn't mean he's changed. There's plenty of evidence of Travis's inciting chaos at his shows.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2021)

Donga said:


> Is Kid Cudi Gay now?


Fake gay for attention.  And I don't like it at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Toph (Nov 13, 2021)

Goddamn, Kid Cudi looks awful. I got nothing against guys wearing dresses and laces, but at least look good in it. He looks fucking awful and the shitty make-up doesn't help either. Young Thug actually looked cool when he wore one. Kid Cudi should take some pointers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 13, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fake gay for attention.  And I don't like it at all.


Why would anyone be gay for attention tho?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2021)

MO said:


> Why would anyone be gay for attention tho?


Because Attention  transfers into currency if properly utilized.  Putting on a dress is an easy way to pander to a community while also appearing innovative and edgy.

In any case I'm not buying it from cudi.


----------



## Toph (Nov 15, 2021)

He told his parents he wasn't ready to leave yet... This is just incredibly sad...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2021)

This wasn't a problem until last week. People are being weird


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## MO (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## MO (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 17, 2021)

my man should have had the goons and the tool with him if he gonna in a loud car. not too many camo corvettes in memphis.


----------



## Toph (Nov 18, 2021)

bet travis is also rubbing his forehead on this one


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2021)

They've been trying to kill him for awhile. He knew of this and drove around in bulletproof vehicles and kept firearms on him most of the time.  They heard he was buying cookies for his momma and planned the attack.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2021)

Why the retaliation against Yo Gotti?  Memphis PD seems to think a war is about to break out.


----------



## MO (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Why the retaliation against Yo Gotti?  Memphis PD seems to think a war is about to break out.


There's street beef between those two apparently.


----------



## Toph (Nov 20, 2021)

Travis after paying that $2 billion lawsuit:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2021)

"The resulting catastrophic incident and carnage were easily foreseeable and preventable had the Defendants acted in a reasonably prudent manner in planning a large-scale festival like Astroworld," the lawsuit read. Still, legal experts have doubts about whether the artist himself will be held financially liable for the fatalities."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2021)

Case is becoming movie-like.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2021)

found logic 1-800
what a masterpiece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2021)

Juiceworld freestyling skills was amazing. RIP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2021)

@Mider T

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2021)

that shit gonna be soft as hell. bezos need to stream some real G shit instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Mider T


Cool?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2021)

Hell yeah bro! I'm excited for his new project called "Sick!"


> _Sick!_ is my humble offering of 10 songs recorded in the wake of  and its subsequent lockdowns. Before the virus I had been working on an album I named after a book I used to read with my mother (_The People Could Fly_). Once the lockdowns hit, people couldn’t fly anymore. A wise man said art imitates life. People were sick. The People were angry and isolated and restless. I leaned into the chaos cause it was apparent that it wasn’t going anywhere. These songs are what happened when I would come up for air. Peace and love to Zelooperz the enigma, the Armand Hammer, and my good friends Alchemist and Black Noi$e. Peace and love to u.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2021)

whew this thread has been dead.


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2022)

So I'm pretty much 90% a rock/metal-head but occasionally I'll listen to some rap. Typically a few songs out of the same batch of 30 or so lmao. 

Anyway, I only just now discovered this a week or so ago and damn. 10/10 banger. I like this old-school stuff a lot more. Anyone got recs for stuff that's similar (i.e., more fast-paced rapping with old-school beats)?


----------



## Gin (Jan 11, 2022)

roblucciraps


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2022)

GANDO said:


> ehy yo @~Gesy~ that new Earl was pretty great loved production


Yeah, I liked the second half of more because the energy was higher. 

Cordae also has an album out. I liked his last project so I'll give it a listen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 14, 2022)

I liked Cordae's new album.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2022)

GANDO said:


> oh ok, I could understand that. I am guessing you didn't mess with Some rap song much cause he was sort of in  that bag the first portion of the project with  the monotone rap. I think I am more so happy earl is back on some  up beat modern instrumentals that I don't mind much his delivery.
> 
> yeh forsure checking the new Cordae I forget he was droppin somethin


Funny enough, I liked some rap songs!

I'll give his new work a second listen. Since it's only 24 minutes, it has good replay value.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2022)

Wow, that's something. 

I don't listen to Gunna.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 21, 2022)

This is actually crazy good lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2022)

Vagueness said:


> This is actually crazy good lol.


Lmao I think so too! Which was a little surprising tbh.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2022)

I listened to like 6 new Gunna songs not realizing he had a new album out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2022)

GANDO said:


> bumb or nah?? lmaoo


He needs to stick to reaction videos and telling us what's "tuff".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MO (Feb 1, 2022)

Asap securing his future.


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 3, 2022)

MO said:


> Asap securing his future.


real talk. if rihanna let me hit thats one of the few situations id actually claim a baby.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2022)

Kanye is out here losing it again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2022)

MO said:


> Kanye is out here losing it again.


Every album cycle..


----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Every album cycle..


he's mentally ill I'm pretty sure. He seems exhausted to deal with on a regular basis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2022)

MO said:


> he's mentally ill I'm pretty sure. He seems exhausted to deal with on a regular basis.


Hence why his girl is never coming back


----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hence why his girl is never coming back


she already has like 4 kids with him. So she's still going to have to deal with him. Unless she gets full custody, which she might get with the way he's acting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2022)

MO said:


> she already has like 4 kids with him. So she's still going to have to deal with him. Unless she gets full custody, which she might get with the way he's acting.


I mean in a romantic relationship lol


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2022)

kendrick killed it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2022)

This dude had like 5 years to drop an album and we still gotta wait till summer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2022)

The kanye documentary on netflix is really good!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 6, 2022)

that's so petty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2022)

Just finished that Kanye trilogy.  Sheesh.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 6, 2022)

kanye fuccing with claymation while pete davidson blowing his baby mamas bacc out. who really winning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2022)

Utahcrip is lowkey a logical friend


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> kanye fuccing with claymation while pete davidson blowing his baby mamas bacc out. who really winning


Kanye he got out, can’t name one ^ (use bro) who fuck with that family and came out on top in the end.
I blame Amber Rose so ever since she left Kanye, he’s been unstable


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 6, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Kanye he got out, can’t name one ^ (use bro) who fuck with that family and came out on top in the end.
> I blame Amber Rose so ever since she left Kanye, he’s been unstable


kanye got out but he stay trying to get bacc in tho. true on no one coming out on top in the end fuccing with them kardashians. dont really see pete davidson sticcing around. don't think he trying to be a dad to them kids. he was probably just going to smash until it ended naturally. kanye going on about him probably making the relationship last longer. dude can't leave or people will think kanye punked him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> kanye got out but he stay trying to get bacc in tho. true on no one coming out on top in the end fuccing with them kardashians. dont really see pete davidson sticcing around. don't think he trying to be a dad to them kids. he was probably just going to smash until it ended naturally. kanye going on about him probably making the relationship last longer. dude can't leave or people will think kanye punked him.


Pete is one high away from overdosing and he decided to go fuck with Kardashians. 

I understand Kanye tho Kim has his kids and that was his last sense of family since his mom died as sad as that sound. Anyway I expect When Donna 2 is done or the album after will be pure fire because of this.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Donna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> dude can't leave or people will think kanye punked him.


He don't care about that. He already been punkd into deleting his instagram . Kim just have  some good coochie is all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kim just have to some good coochie is all.


I don’t know about all of that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> I don’t know about all of that.


Any man willing to take on 4 kids and a crazy ex husband in their 20s is doing it for a really good reason. And both kanye and reggie bush got women who look just like kim after the breakup.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

Of course he does, he has Jimmy Fallon syndrome where everything is funny to him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

He's a comedian and comedians usually don't believe in artistic censorship no matter how dark it is. It goes against their craft.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

There's a difference between believing in freedom of expression and finding that hysterical.  As a neutral I'm asking where was the humor?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

Mider T said:


> There's a difference between believing in freedom of expression and finding that hysterical.  As a neutral I'm asking where was the humor?


He watered his head and grew flowers out of it. I can see how someone with a dark sense of humor would chuckle.

Someone like Pete who has made jokes about his father who was a firefighter who died during 9/11.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> He watered his head and grew flowers out of it. I can see how someone with a dark sense of humor would chuckle.
> 
> Someone like Pete who has made jokes about his father who was a firefighter who died during 9/11.


I must be missing the punchline.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

Maybe I'd laugh too cause kanye is the same guy who left drake alone because drake sent him a demon emoji .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

Meant to post this


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Meant to post this


That deserves a chuckle.  I wonder what Kim thought?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2022)

This changed the Grammys lowkey


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 7, 2022)

he only need to apologize to kendricc. that was actually a classic. dont care bout yeezus or that soft ass drake.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Mar 8, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> This changed the Grammys lowkey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> This changed the Grammys lowkey


Where is that guy who used to post in here who had Macklemore as his favorite rapper?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 8, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Of course he does, he has Jimmy Fallon syndrome where everything is funny to him.



He’s a drug addict, pretty sure.


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2022)

Kanye is really destroying his legacy day after day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2022)

MO said:


> Kanye is really destroying his legacy day after day.


Nah, he's still beloved.  Kanye is one of those people that can pretty much do whatever he wants and people will just go "that's just kanye"



He's the crazy uncle of rap


----------



## MO (Mar 16, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, he's still beloved.  Kanye is one of those people that can pretty much do whatever he wants and people will just go "that's just kanye"
> 
> 
> 
> He's the crazy uncle of rap


Hes only beloved by his stans. The GP don't fuck with Kanye.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2022)

I would say more than juat his fans. His numbers and success hasn't changed.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2022)

Noooooo why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2022)

Just for 24 hours..


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Noooooo why


Try reading the article ffs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Try reading the article ffs


You could've been nice to me and told me. 

Trevor Noah did it? Kanye spent weeks saying he'd beat up SKETE.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2022)

It's ok to post music fellas.


----------



## TheOmega (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 29, 2022)

that benny hitting


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 30, 2022)

Nigo album let's go


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2022)

Having every song on your album sell a million...quite a feat

She has some diamond records too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 3, 2022)

who cares bout the Grammys? ain't even know it was on. call me when they giving it to like Benny the butcher or something.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2022)

> Best Melodic Rap Performance


Didn't realize this was a category


----------



## wibisana (Apr 4, 2022)

Thr fuck, why Ye have problem with Billie Eilish for stoping her concert helping people out lol.

as genius as Ye is sometimes his stupidity us just as big


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Thr fuck, why Ye have problem with Billie Eilish for stoping her concert helping people out lol.
> 
> as genius as Ye is sometimes his stupidity us just as big


Because she dissed travis scott in order to do it.


----------



## MO (Apr 7, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because she dissed travis scott in order to do it.


deserved to be dissed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2022)

New Kendrick next month

The prodigal son has returned!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 18, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 19, 2022)

who care bout future. give me that push and kendricc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> who care bout future. give me that push and kendricc.


I was gonna say, one of these things is not like the other...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2022)

Future is gonna sell in their ballpark 
 So many people do


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2022)

Hell, more people is gonna listen to future than pusha T.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 19, 2022)

Pusha T always delivers! Although I am surprised to see "hear me clearly" on the tracklist. I thought that was supposed to be only for NIGO album


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 19, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Future is gonna sell in their ballpark
> So many people do


telling me there's a new future album is like telling me there's a new gunna album. that shit don't move me one way or the other.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> telling me there's a new future album is like telling me there's a new gunna album. that shit don't move me one way or the other.


What about young thug?


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 19, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> What about young thug?


no thanks. last time I heard this dude he was talking bout fuccing a cup of water.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2022)

Lol the auto crooners isn't exactly my cup of tea either but I'm always gonna give future a chance.


----------



## illyana (Apr 21, 2022)

new pusha album is


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 22, 2022)

Push got me feeling like I’m moving a brick right now. Album is napalm


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 22, 2022)

that pusha t is fire. been a nice couple of weeks for albums. that new Vince Staples was nice too. now Kendricc got to deliver.


----------



## U mad bro (Apr 22, 2022)

Kendrick got so much hype I think it might fail because of that fact. People going to expect something crazy and if it don’t reach that bar it’s going to seem subpar even if it’s good. A lot of rappers get hit with that lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## MO (Apr 24, 2022)

Dababy is just a violent short man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2022)

It's called a napoleon complex


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 24, 2022)

new footage? no way the pigs ain't already seen it and decided not to charge him. Rolling stone out here trying to drop dimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2022)

Still could've been self defense. Dababy said people circled him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 26, 2022)

i assume that's how people be reading my posts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (May 1, 2022)

still don't care. the streets ain't out here talking bout future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2022)

I only like a couple songs off the album (712PM and Puffin on Zootiez)


----------



## UtahCrip (May 1, 2022)

just checcing out the ransom. this been on repeat.


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2022)

>"long anticipated"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> still don't care. the streets ain't out here talking bout future.


You're exposing yourself. ln the streets  future is bigger than drake. That's why he collaborate with him as much as possible to share his numbers. Every hood spot in america will be playing this future album this weekend.  

The only reason I saw the words "who cares about future?" is because this is a nerd forum


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2022)

Drake isn't a hood rapper so that's not a high bar lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2022)

I respect Pusha T and Kendrick is my 2nd favorite rapper...

But do they make music hoes can shake their ass too? No.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 3, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're exposing yourself. ln the streets future is bigger than drake. That's why he collaborate with him as much as possible to share his numbers. Every hood spot in america will be playing this future album this weekend


nah in gangbanging ass utah no one bumping that future. none of my homies telling me to bump that future when we sliding. maybe in atlanta it a different story.


~Gesy~ said:


> But do they make music hoes can shake their ass too? No.


there's a time and place for that but I ain't listening to that in my own time.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2022)

Listening to I Never Liked You now...I started laughing when I heard Drake trying rap like Future on Wait For You

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2022)

Diamonds in the butt sounds painful .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2022)

When drake is mad at you..he tries to fuck your girl. Been doing that for years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2022)

What the fuck is that on his tooth


----------



## TheOmega (May 5, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2022)

I tolerate future, but his actual _fans_ treat him like he's prince or something


----------



## TheOmega (May 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I tolerate future, but his actual _fans_ treat him like he's prince or something


Lean sippa gen be lean sippin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2022)

whew

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2022)

Damn you're fast. Vid was posted like a half hour ago lol


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn you're fast. Vid was posted like a half hour ago lol


I love the algorithm. also looks like the view count is lagging lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2022)

Me every kendrick song:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 8, 2022)

and y'all was in here talking bout future

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2022)

I admit I was listening to it in the background and didn't watch the video. Wow


----------



## Lurko (May 9, 2022)

Manlets are the alpha males.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2022)

I've been seeing tweets like this all morning. " Fuck black empowerment. Where's the songs about blowing eachother's brains out?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (May 9, 2022)

I don't mind uplifting music, but the song doesn't have any replay value to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2022)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2022)

MO said:


> I don't mind uplifting music, but the song doesn't have any replay value to me.


It wasn't meant to have replay value. The heart series are usually just loose tracks he release before his album. I listened to it a good number of times this morning tho


----------



## UtahCrip (May 9, 2022)

the pigs got young thug and gunna on some rico shit. dude not going to be fuccing no cups of water for a minute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> You next


if any law enforcement agencies reading this your man ain't in no gang. the crips is strictly a social organization.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blakstealth (May 10, 2022)

MO said:


> I don't mind uplifting music, but the song doesn't have any replay value to me.


Life doesn't have replay value

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2022)




----------



## MO (May 11, 2022)

People defending gangs on Twitter because some of their favorites rappers are about to be locked up.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> if any law enforcement agencies reading this your man ain't in no gang. the crips is strictly a social organization.


They already got NebraskaBlood, don't want to lose the last OG here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2022)

MO said:


> People defending gangs on Twitter because some of their favorites rappers are about to be locked up.



It always cracks me up when we watch them commit crimes only for people to later be shocked that they pay for it.

You think they're getting away with something when in reality the FBI has been paying attention to them for a good 2 years...


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (May 12, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> It always cracks me up when we watch them commit crimes only for people to later be shocked that they pay for it.


they out here talking about rico is to harsh and gangs are not that bad for the community.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (May 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2022)

Gangs aren't beneficial to the black community.  They can be if they wasn't so focused on drugs and murder and frame themselves after the Black Panthers tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)

Gangs aren't really beneficial to any community lol possible exception of the Sicilian ones due to the historic failings and corruption of the local government there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2022)

Gangs used to be immensely beneficial,  but then capitalism kicked in

Also happy kendrick lamar day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Gangs used to be immensely beneficial,  but then capitalism kicked in
> 
> Also happy kendrick lamar day


Like I said, I consider the black panther a gang and they educated and fed children and protected and policed neighborhoods.

Government tampering ruined the concept and now gangs operate at a low frequency.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2022)

Worldwide Steppers explains what Kendrick has been up to for the past few years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)

I needed to emotionally decompress after "we cry together " . Anyone that ever been with a hood bitch got flashbacks listening to it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2022)

I was just about to comment that We Cry Together might be a new notable, maybe classic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)

That taylour chick is bad too!


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2022)

Auntie Diaries

"I knew you was conflicted"

HE SAID IT, HE SAID THE THING


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)

Album feels like a stage play


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Jay. (May 13, 2022)

free oj niggas
his son did it

well or they framed his son as well


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2022)

I liked half the songs

which tells me this would have been a legendary single album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2022)

Yeah I like the second half more than the first..but I figure that's because the beats are more upbeat by then. This album is so personal man..

He forgot sleeping with white women as a self rightous black dude lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 14, 2022)

N95 is my fav of the bunch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 14, 2022)

GANDO said:


> We Cry Together next???


I would assume so

or rich spirit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 15, 2022)

wish kendricc would have put more bangers on this joint but i still fuccs with it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2022)

Yeah. I think that's the only reason it won't surpass his last effort..no club or car bangers on here.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 16, 2022)

Rich spirit is bangerish but yeah

he went full art mode

shame but i respect it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2022)

Freddie got his ass whooped (again)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Potato Salad (May 17, 2022)

GANDO said:


> AOTY to me, it was breath of fresh air,



Actually buggin the fuck out, Denzel and  Pusha dropped  I don't think  Kendrick Album is toppin dem imo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2022)

Can't wait lmao

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2022)

Who gives a shit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2022)

The fact that he was even offered that and he turned it down..is pretty interesting if you pay attention to the music business


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Who gives a shit?


Doubt that, most of his fans probably just want to hear him rap, likely don't care about where.

Atlantic sucks, artists have been saying this for years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2022)

We cry together getting a video next

My body is ready for the toxic shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Lulu (May 27, 2022)

So, if young gunna says his lyrics were just entertainment, does that make him a 'fake ass' ^ (use bro)?  

I listened to the new Kendrick album and it reminds me of TPAB & Section.80.
Favorite jams are:
N95
Rich Spirit
Savior
Die Hard


----------



## Lulu (May 28, 2022)

Peak Eminem and G Unit. This goes hard.  

In-between, anyone here seen the VLAD TV Tony Yayo interview?


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 2, 2022)

that's why i gave up on the rap game. didn't want no prosecutor using my lyrics in court. had some fire raps too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> that's why i gave up on the rap game. didn't want no prosecutor using my lyrics in court. had some fire raps too.


I thought you gave it up because the streets needed you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> that's why i gave up on the rap game. didn't want no prosecutor using my lyrics in court. had some fire raps too.


Ain't no love in the streets man. Young Thug's own crew is snitching on him


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I thought you gave it up because the streets needed you


a bit of both. plus you actually have to start reporting income if you make it as a rapper. your man ain't trying to go to no h&r blocc.


~Gesy~ said:


> Ain't no love in the streets man. Young Thug's own crew is snitching on him


not surprising. young thug ain't striking fear in no one heart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 5, 2022)

killing cause someone dating your ex? some succa shit right there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2022)

Akademiks is drake's biggest fan


----------



## Mider T (Jun 6, 2022)

It is really cringe how much he's always on Drake's dick ngl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2022)

Ehhh doja has more deserving songs. But congrats to her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2022)

Know your employer lol


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 8, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Yeh but still fuck man life unfair I feel like shit working in my min wage job


you consider crime? it can be very lucrative.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

"Viltrumite"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2022)

JID is really cold.  I haven't heard Denzel's newest project yet but I did hear him saying it has the same concept to Kendrick's.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2022)

Yeah a surprise drop. I wonder if Beyonce's soon release had something to do it with it ...

Dropping it early instead of pushing it back..cause his last album was only 8 months prior to this one.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


> @MO guess what


R&B thread is that way ->


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2022)

Time to listen to AK for the rest of the summer

Isn't Chris Brown dropping his album?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2022)

Yeah this is looking to be a packed summer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


> she ain't just r&b my guy


it ain't rap. anyone who tell me a Beyonce album is dropping is instantly out of the gang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Bro she lowkey does spit from time time  but yuh I understand the process.


Does Taylor Swift belong in this thread too? Foh


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Taylor swift is not part of the culture that's different.


Ar-Are you able to differentiate different musical genres?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Yess dwat  my point is she doesn't "just" make your typical R&B and could be consider part of Hip Hop.





Mider T said:


> Ar-Are you able to differentiate different musical genres?


So no.  Got it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2022)

Beyonce commonly uses rap beats and the album will likely have a bunch of rap features lol.

That's different from Taylor swift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


>


I can't read that shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

If you can't crash the app like Drake has done on multiple occasions...you're not his competition.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

Hold up..twitter streets are saying this album is garbage. Lemme listen to laugh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

I wanted to hate. But I don't think it's that bad... nice "night time drive" music to play in your car when it's too quiet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2022)

This shit is ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Time to listen to AK suck this man's dick for the rest of the summer

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

I liked the album partly because for once in drake's career he actually took _a fucking risk!_  Drake tend to have this disney type formula where I always knew what I was getting before I listened..but not this time.

I also enjoy  release nights for drake because it always feel like most of the black community stopped everything to give this album a listen. His level of influence is likely the highest in the rap genre for sure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)

I don't understand the hate for the album. Drake is at his best when he isn't rapping.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand the hate for the album. Drake is at his best when he isn't rapping.


That's not true. But it's definitely better than certified lover boy.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's not true. But it's definitely better than certified lover boy.


Drake isn't a great rapper, there isn't anything exceptional about his rapping ability.  But he does make good music.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm digging this album. I haven't liked any of his albums since Take Care.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)

Gave the drake album a second listen..I got 2 or 3 songs I would actually put on a playlist but overall, this isn't  for me. I like when albums blend from song to song like this one did. Some songs are too long..but I'd give it a "C+" overall.


Mider T said:


> Drake isn't a great rapper, there isn't anything exceptional about his rapping ability.  But he does make good music.


Hmm, I think his flow and delivery is exceptional.  His old punchlines are still being recited to this day. And this album is mostly getting shit _because_ he isn't rapping.


----------



## MO (Jun 17, 2022)

I'll give his album a listen tomorrow.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hmm, I think his flow and delivery is exceptional. His old punchlines are still being recited to this day. And this album is mostly getting shit _because_ he isn't rapping.


It's okay. Exceptional? Not at all.  But that's okay.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2022)

The uncle ruckus theme in the background lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 19, 2022)

ain't know that drake album got no rapping. is it still as soft as his albums with rapping?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> ain't know that drake album got no rapping. is it still as soft as his albums with rapping?


It's a dance album.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The uncle ruckus theme in the background lol


That tuba needs to be added to more videos


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2022)

Drake fans saying that those who dislike the album are too uncultured to understand it has been hilarious to witness.

New territory for them. They're not used to their king flopping like this.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2022)

Uncultured? Lol it's a dance album

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Uncultured? Lol it's a dance album

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2022)

What they think they heard just because Drake switched it up alittle:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2022)

I've heard of this shawn cee guy..lemme hear more of what he has to say


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2022)

What was this boy thinking? I put this shit on in the car and kept skipping through waiting for something to catch me. I've never come home and just removed some shit from my Music Library. I don't need this pushing other stuff to the bottom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2022)

Akademiks said drake doesn't even like when people try to look like him.  It's spineless.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 21, 2022)

that drake ain't never going to be for me. ain't spending no money to take a shorty on a trip. and asking where them hoes at is a valid question.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> that drake ain't never going to be for me. ain't spending no money to take a shorty on a trip. and asking where them hoes at is a valid question.


We gotta elevate, my 1/16th of a brother. Get you a passport and take a beautiful woman to a resort in bali this summer.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 21, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> We gotta elevate, my 1/16th of a brother. Get you a passport and take a beautiful woman to a resort in bali this summer.


a lot of them countries be discriminating against felons. we need a new civil rights act.

but I ain't taking no shorties to a resort. she got agency. she can pay her part.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2022)

GANDO said:


> not beyonce bodying
> drake in the dance genre, drake dick riders come defend ure mans now


beyonce came out with a house song today too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2022)

They were calling  kendrick's album a flop for selling 295k. "My drake would never!  "

Now look!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagueness (Jun 22, 2022)

That Logic album was actually good. I'm shocked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2022)

Heard good things about it. But there's still a few cringey lines sprinkled here and there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2022)

Sheesh three heavyweights on one song.  

Likely to be huge.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2022)

Lil Durk is a heavyweight?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Lil Durk is a heavyweight?


In the  street rap subgenre he is. Not as big as kanye and cardi if that's what you're getting at.


GANDO said:


> yeh its gonna be huge forsure,  seemingly it's carti's song


Yeah it's cardi's song. She was talking about it earlier today. I guess her album will likely release this year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Jun 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Lil Durk is a heavyweight?


Lmao was about the same thing. Don't nobody Care about lil Durk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2022)

MO said:


> Lmao was about the same thing. Don't nobody Care about lil Durk.


Last album sold 125k. More than most.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2022)

People here don't know rap for real.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2022)

Well from my impression.  Mider T is more into rappers Like eminem and lupe fiasco. (Conscious rap, boom bap)

And mo is a nicki minaj fan. So I'd guess the mainstream women in hiphop is his vibe since they stem from her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well from my impression.  Mider T is more into rappers Like eminem and lupe fiasco. (Conscious rap, boom bap)
> 
> And mo is a nicki minaj fan. So I'd guess the mainstream women in hiphop is his vibe since they stem from her.


I like street rappers, I just wouldn't consider Lil Durk to be a heavyweight


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 28, 2022)

Boomlennial here, can anyone spoonfeed me some post 2010s rappers that can rap as well as prime Eminem, Nas (I've come to conclusion that he raps better in IWW than illmatic, people been brainwashed illmatic just has better beats), Elzhi on elmatic (Detroit state of mind is one of the best written rap songs ever from a technical standpoint), MF DOOM on Madvillainy, Black Thought on Game Theory/Rising Down, Copywrite ( one of the unsung best rap disses ever over an RJD2 beat), Big Pun on Capital Punishment, Big L on Lifestylez (especially Dangerzone and Devil's Son dude was way ahead of his time as a rapper back then, he was Eminem level at a time when rappers way worse flow and rhyme wise) etc. 

I'm looking specifically for rappers with consistent multies and rhyme schemes but aren't robots (I'm not impressed by Diabolical for example, he sounds the same in every song) nor by super fast double timers if their lyrics are (crap, Tech N9ne, Nu-era Eminem). Basically I need consistent well written rhymes with really good lyrics, and I have a preference for clever punchlines. Now, I'm not saying that's the end all be all of rap and I fancy rappesr that have really good swag, charisma, etc. whatever you wanna call it (I love young thug and Wayne too, actually Dedication 2 era wayne honestly could probably even fall under that first paragraph since he was killing it back then), have a deep message, whatever the fuck you wanna call it. But really though I just want a rapper that can rap as well as the rappers I listed (at their peak I know elzhi isnt perfect for example and nu eminem sux).

It doesn't have to be some devoid of personality robot rapper (in fact I hate those). At risk of coming off in poor taste (though idc lol). I'll shill my friend's song to show what I'm looking for. I'm looking for pure braggadacio with rhymes that are just punchline after punchline with consistent rhyming


"Young drunk and have no standards take blunts to the face like Maxwell's Hammer"

"I'm hitting DUST like Guilty Gear"

"
I'm shotgunning beer at my trigger happy hour
bullets cooling my drink, iceless tripping while my bitch on ice, call her kula diamond"

"Chasing Dragons but I never shoot up like Megaman"

Also I guess it's only fair since I did crap all over Eminem's punchlines on recovery, those are what I consider good punchlines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Boomlennial here, can anyone spoonfeed me some post 2010s rappers that can rap as well as prime Eminem, Nas (I've come to conclusion that he raps better in IWW than illmatic, people been brainwashed illmatic just has better beats), Elzhi on elmatic (Detroit state of mind is one of the best written rap songs ever from a technical standpoint), MF DOOM on Madvillainy, Black Thought on Game Theory/Rising Down, Copywrite ( one of the unsung best rap disses ever over an RJD2 beat), Big Pun on Capital Punishment, Big L on Lifestylez (especially Dangerzone and Devil's Son dude was way ahead of his time as a rapper back then, he was Eminem level at a time when rappers way worse flow and rhyme wise) etc.
> 
> I'm looking specifically for rappers with consistent multies and rhyme schemes but aren't robots (I'm not impressed by Diabolical for example, he sounds the same in every song) nor by super fast double timers if their lyrics are (crap, Tech N9ne, Nu-era Eminem). Basically I need consistent well written rhymes with really good lyrics, and I have a preference for clever punchlines. Now, I'm not saying that's the end all be all of rap and I fancy rappesr that have really good swag, charisma, etc. whatever you wanna call it (I love young thug and Wayne too, actually Dedication 2 era wayne honestly could probably even fall under that first paragraph since he was killing it back then), have a deep message, whatever the fuck you wanna call it. But really though I just want a rapper that can rap as well as the rappers I listed (at their peak I know elzhi isnt perfect for example and nu eminem sux).
> 
> ...


Mach hommy
Joey Badass
Action bronson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 28, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> It doesn't have to be some devoid of personality robot rapper (in fact I hate those). At risk of coming off in poor taste (though idc lol). I'll shill my friend's song to show what I'm looking for. I'm looking for pure braggadacio with rhymes that are just punchline after punchline with consistent rhyming


maybe a Vince stapes. remble for someone with a lot of punch lines. Drakeo is all braggadocio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2022)

GANDO said:


> fuckin with the new Joey track


Sounds good. I'm awaiting the album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2022)

GANDO said:


> I think this has been easily the best Hip Hop year in a long time.


Yeah, feels like most of the big names released something this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Anyone listened to The Course Of The Inevitable II by Lloyd Bank$? I hear it's dope but only heard dead roses so far


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Listened to this song the other day by push it's easily one of his underated songs. Goated production that gave me some hard graduation vibes, on god I can run a 6k marathon with this shit.


This man is one of my favorite rappers ever

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2022)

Lulu said:


> Anyone listened to The Course Of The Inevitable II by Lloyd Bank$? I hear it's dope but only heard dead roses so far


I haven't but I heard good things. I should soon listen.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 21, 2022)

Whatever happened to RnB fam? Does that genre still exist?


----------



## Tri (Jul 21, 2022)

Tracklist for Joey’s album

1. ‘The Baddest’ (Feat. Diddy)
2. ‘Make Me Feel’
3. ‘Where I belong‘
4. ‘Brand New 911’ (Feat. Westside Gunn)
5. ‘Cruise Control’
6. ‘Euology’
7. ‘Zipcodes‘
8. ‘One Of Us’ (Feat. Larry June)
9. ‘Welcome Back’ (Feat. Chris Brown & Capella Grey)
10. ‘Show Me’
11. ‘Wanna Be Loved’ (Feat. J.I.D)
12. ‘Head High’
13. ‘Survivor’s Guilt‘
14. ‘Written In The Stars’

Kinda wish he got more pro era guys and maybe another Chronixx feature


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2022)

Pro era isn't really a thing anymore tbh


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2022)

Lulu said:


> Whatever happened to RnB fam? Does that genre still exist?


In the RnB thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2022)

There's and RnB thread? I'm more of an RnB fan than rap fan these days and yes it's alive and well.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Tri (Jul 23, 2022)

Joey’s album is awesome, a1 production and vibes throughout it

 besides that chris brown song that shit is ass

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 23, 2022)

GANDO said:


> This shit is mega lame all cuz some Kanye stans didn't fuck with him replacing Kanye.


not to mention Kanye showing up during Durk's set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> not to mention Kanye showing up during Durk's set


Playing a song that includes cudi lmao

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Toph (Jul 24, 2022)

GANDO said:


> This shit is mega lame all cuz some Kanye stans didn't fuck with him replacing Kanye.


kanye dickriders throwing shit at cudi cause their idol chose not to show up is some unhinged behavior but super expected outta people that idolize a lunatic


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 24, 2022)

they did it also cause they thought cudi was soft. cudi should have sent some goons in the crowd to set them straight. you don't see anyone throwing shit at like lil Durk or da baby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2022)

I thought kids love kid cudi


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## MO (Jul 25, 2022)

Kid Ink really had bops back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2022)

The tears lol. I was told this fake news. Still funny tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 26, 2022)

that third kid look like he 13 and that second one look like he should be at a korn concert. calling shenanigans on this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## wileykat (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 7, 2022)

maxo dropping some relatable shit. always hard when you got to smoke your homie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2022)

It's a good album. Maxo is underrated.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello Hip-Hop, it's your birthday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2022)

Sheesh..what a shame


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2022)

Noice beat.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2022)

I got love for the Game but I am unimpressed with his diss track towards Eminem. Totally unprovoked.

Man is desperate to get hype for drillmatic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2022)

GANDO said:


> For the Game fans


He is so desperate to push the album he flaming Eminem


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2022)

The Stan shit was unprovoked because it probaly happen to somebody. And hit on Em's kid on her IG. But his diss was just bad... It's like he wanted to pay homage to Em instead of a diss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2022)

I wonder if he will diss Drake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2022)

I forgot why he has beef with Em lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2022)

Nah fam. if he disses Drake, then we know he is just desperate for some attention.
that's quite desperate if you ask me. and mind you, it's a legitimate tactic to get hype for a project by taking shots at the other rappers or beefing with rappers. fifty cent once dissed chamillionaire. unprovoked I might add. chamillionaire reached out to fifty asking why he dissed him. fifty simply said "I have given you a million listeners. do something with it." I'm paraphrasing, but the point is that by fifty name calling a then up and coming chamillionaire, he was giving him his audience. 
so name calling is allowed. but when you have to go so low as to troll em's daughter. he didn't have to do that. he had generated a very decent amount of hype and attention by claiming he was a greater rapper than Eminem . fine no problem. he then drops a single with Kanye that is very fire. I definitely listened to the single because I wanted to see if he could still spit bars. and this time greater than Eminem. but alas, he has ruined the hype and respect I have for him as a g. pusha t would never do that. Dr Dre would never name drop another icon of rap for hype. Kendrick Lamar would never. not even Drake would. come on fam. the lesser takes shots at the greater for hype. shamefur

 dispray


----------



## Lulu (Aug 12, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I forgot why he has beef with Em lol


he hungry. he desperately needs this album to sell. at this rate I won't be surprised if he started acting in romantic Mexican telenovelas just for this album to sell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2022)

Lulu said:


> he hungry. he desperately needs this album to sell. at this rate I won't be surprised if he started acting in romantic Mexican telenovelas just for this album to sell.


Game has always been a messy guy who will kick up drama for attention. That's his brand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2022)

When you run out of people to name drop. Lol


----------



## Lulu (Aug 13, 2022)

Mider T said:


> When you run out of people to name drop. Lol


it was all good and fine when he said he better than em. everybody was waiting on the album to drop. but this diss track and trolling Hailey, that was pushing it. if this dude sell less than 20k, he done bruh. might as well dust up that CV and start applying for a job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 13, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Game has always been a messy guy who will kick up drama for attention. That's his brand.


who's lizzo?

in-between the replies on Twitter though

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 13, 2022)

I mean look at this single. this song is absolutely fire. a classic. did he really need to drop the diss track? didn't he have other singles that could have been used to build momentum just like this one? he had to go release a 10 minutes long diss track. personally I feel he should not have released it as a single. he should have kept it as his last card. let the diss song be discovered when people cop the album. 
matter of fact, spread rumors that there is an Eminem diss song on the album. now people will be hype to buy the album and finally hear the great diss. but nooooooooo... man's desperate and shows his hand early. and there is a general backlash from the fans. his pr and marketing team messed up if you ask me.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2022)

The Game has been known sometimes for ghostwristers.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> The Game has been known sometimes for ghostwristers.


and yet he coming at someone who ghostwritten hit songs for many industry names. that Cali weed must hit different this year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tri (Aug 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2022)

Lulu said:


> who's lizzo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2022)

Lizzo is an overweight pop singer lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 13, 2022)

Lulu said:


> and yet he coming at someone who ghostwritten hit songs for many industry names. that Cali weed must hit different this year


Em writes his own shit.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Em writes his own shit.


yes and he also has ghostwritten for Dr Dre, yelawolf, and a few others.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 14, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lizzo is an overweight pop singer lol


oh. never knew who that was


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

Lulu said:


> yes and he also has ghostwritten for Dr Dre, yelawolf, and a few others.


The Game had some shit written by 50.His best albums too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

The Game taken some drugs. He's about to go broke.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2022)

Lurko is hating hard on game for no reason lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lurko is hating hard on game for no reason lol


It's because he used to be good and now he's trash and cloutchashing while Em was just keeping to himself and that diss makes MGK's diss look elite.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2022)

> For months, the Game has been teasing the new song. He explained in an April interview on  that his interest in beefing with Eminem is a direct result of his feud with 50 Cent. “Because 50 can’t rap, so I’ve gotta go a level up and challenge the better rapper,” he said (before couching his criticism by praising the TV shows that 50 Cent has produced in recent years). “Nobody really takes shots at Eminem off this pre-conceived notion that he’s better than everybody. Well I want action, and I want it today.” He continued:


Oh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2022)

I listened to it. I  surprisingly liked it! I think em would like it too. I like how he rapped it in Eminem's cadence and humor. I liked how he tied it to arguably em's best song. 

Song made me miss the old em alot.  Maybe it'll get a response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah eminem doesn't have an objective fanbase.

Also Game played this as a beef but it sounds more like he's paying homage. Which confused alot of people .


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

The moment prime slimshady took it too far.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

She's hot.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

GANDO said:


> no doubt so much so the rock became hard maru


So hard it fell off.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Btw man what the fuck that Meg the Stallion album slaps!


I'm not a fan of her music. But I heard some good things from others.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2022)

GANDO said:


> No cuz,
> 
> It's about drive, it's about power
> We stay hungry, we devour
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lulu (Aug 17, 2022)

never given Megan a listen but I am all for bars. if it's got bars I'll check it out.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 17, 2022)

when kiss destroyed dipset on versuz...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 17, 2022)

that blacc thought album is smooth as fucc. ain't hard but bars for days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toph (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2022)

Lmao, kinda awkward but I dig it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2022)

While searching for new music to listen to I stumbled onto this new artist. she's pretty dope and I hope she blows.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2022)

I honestly need to listen to more J.I.D. I've heard some of his stuff but I wrote him off as a clone of kendrick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah, think he has a new project coming out tonight too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tri (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 27, 2022)

Took a peek at GOD DID and I'm kinda disappointed. His last one was better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2022)

So true  

A new khaled album should be one of the biggest events of the year but I end up not being interested.


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Aug 28, 2022)

Has anyone here listened to the new JID? I thought it could have been much better for an artist of JID's ability....


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2022)

She's too good at this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2022)

No Gesy...she will not follow you on Twitter. SHE. LIKES. GIRLS!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 30, 2022)

this what young ma be doing with her spare time?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2022)

The music video to we cry together dropped. Not sure I can post it without getting banned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2022)

really strong year for hip hop so far there's lot of different types of albums for pretty much everyone.  Love the Billy Woods and the Black Thought & Danger Mouse albums the most so far, but Lupe Fiasco and Ghais Guevarra's new albums have been flames too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The music video to we cry together dropped. Not sure I can post it without getting banned


works better as audio but dang ain't expect kendricc to have homegirl assume the position.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2022)

Instagram post of rapper PnB Rock at Roscoe's may have led to killing, LAPD chief says
					

The Philadelphia hip-hop artist, 30, was targeted for his jewelry while he was eating at the South L.A. restaurant, police said.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2022)

The video disgusted me. I could stomach a dead body but just seeing how stupid the people around him was being. 

Some just wanting a viral video of his dying vessel..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2022)

Always good to donate to a school you barely went to.


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2022)

Damn, so Talib wasn't lying.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

Saw that. Not Drake's best insult tbh


----------



## Tri (Sep 16, 2022)

Drake looks so thin skinned with this shit lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)

Tri said:


> Drake looks so thin skinned with this shit lol


I mean he's been telling us his whole career that he's thin skinned and sensitive.  He still raps about women who rejected him in high school.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 16, 2022)

gettin tight at a music reviewer on youtube with like an 100th of your following is kinda wild tho

the dms read like one of his stans sent it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Yeh it was pretty bad mans looks pretty childish with that respond, it felt so not Drake like.


He doesn't write his own raps so don't know what you expected.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Sep 19, 2022)

“Neither Yeezy n_or Ye” _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2022)

Incoming songs about being a "slave"


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 19, 2022)

i was right when i said that drake shit way softer than this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2022)

Drake is hilariously corny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2022)

Nothing beats the Yeezus rollout.  That's where "YOU AIN'T GOT THE ANSWERS "  came from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tri (Sep 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Sep 28, 2022)

it really sucks to see people that young doing this shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2022)

Street life is a young man's game. Most thugs will be dead or in jail before the age of 30.

The wild part to me is that his father helped

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2022)

That's some father-son bonding, what a role model.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 28, 2022)

damn Coolio dead. Rip. not a real g but gangstas paradise was a banger.


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 28, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Street life is a young man's game. Most thugs will be dead or in jail before the age of 30.


im surprised I'm still here
some bad parenting for real tho. teach your son not to catch a body in broad daylight.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2022)

RIP to a legend

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tri (Sep 29, 2022)

I ain't really listen to coolio like that but gangster's paradise was one of the first hip hop songs I ever heard

RIP


----------



## UtahCrip (Sep 30, 2022)

that gibbs is good



Potato Salad said:


> there's words on the streets we getting a new Frank today


only frank im checcing for is frank white

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2022)

Charleston was on point here. And I like AK.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2022)

Kanye is at It again with antics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 3, 2022)

just heard a hot tory lanez song

now im confused


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2022)

She's hot cuming from a guy with white blood.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2022)

Yikes


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2022)

Smh.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 3, 2022)

Potato Salad said:


> SMH, let's not  misinterpret this now.


Pasta sauce.


----------



## Tri (Oct 4, 2022)

This ain’t it ye


----------



## Tri (Oct 4, 2022)

spazz in the news Kanye

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tri (Oct 7, 2022)

Potato Salad said:


> Hey yo is that Potato Salad


I remember when this came out I wanted it on Spotify but it wasn’t on there but they got it now


----------



## Tri (Oct 7, 2022)

them horns never get old

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2022)

Cyhi on rory and mal was pretty dope


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 16, 2022)

fuccing with that new boldy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2022)

nas firing out these albums like it’s nothing


----------



## Rey (Oct 18, 2022)

Can yall tell me  what's the most mainstream artists you can categorize as ''intelligent rap"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2022)

Rey said:


> Can yall tell me  what's the most mainstream artists you can categorize as ''intelligent rap"?


Kendrick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 18, 2022)

Rey said:


> Can yall tell me  what's the most mainstream artists you can categorize as ''intelligent rap"?


eminem

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick


If we’re talkin lyrical guys I’d agree with this


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2022)

Tri said:


> nas firing out these albums like it’s nothing


It's easy when you're established and don't have to rely on making a name and staying relevant.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2022)

Mider T said:


> It's easy when you're established and don't have to rely on making a name and staying relevant.


It's easy when you're independent. If he was in a major label he would only be able to release when they give the ok.


Tri said:


> If we’re talkin lyrical guys I’d agree with this


What's considered "intelligent "?


----------



## Tri (Oct 18, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's considered "intelligent "


I’d imagine people would associate it with lyrical hip hop right? I don’t really think I’ve sat down and thought about which artists are considered “intelligent” rappers cause usually people will use intelligent as a way to prop up lyrical artists and belittle other artists like mumble artists.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's easy when you're independent. If he was in a major label he would only be able to release when they give the ok.


That's true too.  But him being established means he has the money to go independent without fear.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 18, 2022)

I say Nas, Eminem, Jay Z, Rakim, Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Rey (Oct 20, 2022)

Ye's new marketing and publicity strategy is interesting... wonder how long can the ol dogs have it in em


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2022)

This is likely gonna be good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 25, 2022)

cuz that shit fake news

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Oct 25, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2022)

Smhhhh


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 30, 2022)

that new westside gunn bangs. probably help that there ain't that much westside gunn on it.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> that new westside gunn bangs. probably help that there ain't that much westside gunn on it.




Is he Buffalo rep?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Is he Buffalo rep?


Sure is


----------



## Vagueness (Nov 1, 2022)

Damn, RIP.


----------



## Tri (Nov 1, 2022)

wtf dawg


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 1, 2022)

Bruh..


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 1, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2022)

There's also a video of him lying on the floor dead with a puddle of blood around his head.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2022)

Saw the video of him getting shot. He was actually trying to back quavo off and neutralize the conflict

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2022)

Drake was posting hentai in his IG stories

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 4, 2022)

How's the project?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2022)

Potato Salad said:


> How's the project?


Amazing!! Best album since views. And 21 savage surprised me. His rapping got so much better from when he started out. I don't like when drake whines for 3 minutes and call that singing but thankfully that was minimal. 

8/10

This my favorite song on first listen..once the beat switch OH MY GOD!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Nov 4, 2022)

I hear he's taking shots at Meg. Very bitch made behavior.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2022)

MO said:


> I hear he's taking shots at Meg. Very bitch made behavior.


Shots at meg, dram, men in poverty, serena willams husband...he's just really disrespectful on this album


----------



## Vagueness (Nov 4, 2022)

lol why is drake picking fights with megan and serena's husband? is he salty they didn't let him smash or what?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 4, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shots at meg, dram, men in poverty, serena willams husband...he's just really disrespectful on this album


He needs to clear his throat.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 4, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Amazing!! Best album since views. And 21 savage surprised me. His rapping got so much better from when he started out. I don't like when drake whines for 3 minutes and call that singing but thankfully that was minimal.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> This my favorite song on first listen..once the beat switch OH MY GOD!


Dayumm that song bodies everything on CLB, it's great to hear  his finally awake and hungry again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 4, 2022)

how about that 21 line though


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 4, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Amazing!! Best album since views. And 21 savage surprised me. His rapping got so much better from when he started out. I don't like when drake whines for 3 minutes and call that singing but thankfully that was minimal.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> This my favorite song on first listen..once the beat switch OH MY GOD!


are there any songs on this album that real Gs can listen to? cause this ain't it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> are there any songs on this album that real Gs can listen to? cause this ain't it.


Just listen to the new boldy james, nigguh.


Vagueness said:


> lol why is drake picking fights with megan and serena's husband? is he salty they didn't let him smash or what?



Serena and drake actually dated in the past.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagueness (Nov 4, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just listen to the new boldy james, nigguh.
> 
> 
> Serena and drake actually dated in the past.


weren't those just old rumors? eitherway the man is clearly in his feelings about something lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2022)

Free this man that's guilty of multiple charges.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Free this man that's guilty of multiple charges.


Probably going to be the case due to incompetent police work.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2022)

Drake fans have a homoerotic connection to him for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 5, 2022)

lmaoo ehy yoo


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 5, 2022)

LosPolllos enters chat like


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 5, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just listen to the new boldy james, nigguh.


that new boldy solid.


Mider T said:


> Free this man that's guilty of multiple charges.


word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 6, 2022)

@UtahCrip


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 6, 2022)

needs more boom boom boom booms

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2022)

Must be a meg fan


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tri (Nov 11, 2022)

Just finished my first listen of KD 3 and it might be the best project he’s released in this recent run of albums he’s had

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tri (Nov 12, 2022)

Nas on a drill beat tho


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 29, 2022)

pretty cool way to announce an album


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2022)

Sheesh.  Rappers don't put too much money into music videos anymore..let alone..trailers lol

But that looked expensive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2022)

I've never been more exposed by a tweet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 5, 2022)

whew


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 7, 2022)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 12, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ come get your mans

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 14, 2022)

they freed gunna. that boy snitching for real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 17, 2022)

if anyone playing gunna around me ima assume they wiretapped


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 17, 2022)

Freddie Gibbs losing his IG was such a loss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> @DemonDragonJ come get your mans



Kanye West being autistic does not remotely justify what he has said and done; I have dealt with negative presumptions about autism and other forms of neurodivergence for much of my life, and I would like to believe that such beliefs are far less prevalent now than they were when I was younger, but I see that some forms of prejudice simply refuse to die, which is very unfortunate.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2022)

Romeo and Master P are feuding publicly?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2022)

Yeah. I don't really care about them to pay close enough attention but it sounds like romeo is saying his father has been stealing from him his whole life


----------



## Tri (Dec 20, 2022)

track of the year imo


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 20, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah. I don't really care about them to pay close enough attention but it sounds like romeo is saying his father has been stealing from him his whole life


what's there to steal tho?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2022)

Tory Lanez convicted in Megan Thee Stallion’s shooting
					

A Los Angeles jury on Friday found rapper Tory Lanez guilty of three felonies in the 2020 shooting of hip-hop star Megan Thee Stallion that left her wounded with bullet fragments in her feet.  The jury of seven women and five men deliberated for one day before convicting the 30-year-old Canadian...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2022)

Surprised by the verdict.  But I didn't care either way


----------



## MO (Dec 23, 2022)

justice is served.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 24, 2022)

sad story all around. tory shouldn't have shot her but also meg shouldn't have involved the law. should have got some shooters to get at him instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 25, 2022)

Tri said:


> track of the year imo


sanjuro better


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Tri (Dec 25, 2022)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> sanjuro better


sanjuro is cool but it’s never really on loop for me like walkin, ain’t no way would prob be the song I listen to the most on the album besides walkin


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2022)

Hohoho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2022)

This is so funny because I just spoke of his influence Yesterday


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hohoho


Tireless efforts in the journey that is fatherhood...I applaud this man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Tireless efforts in the journey that is fatherhood...I applaud this man.


Smfh...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 27, 2022)

he the best rapper of his generation so not surprising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

I would say kendrick is like the perfect rapper. He grades high in every category.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 27, 2022)

White bois punching the air mad af it wasn't Eminem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)

Yeah he's way better than Drake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Yeah he's way better than Drake.


The guy who's the most listened to rapper ever?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> The guy who's the most listened to rapper ever?


Internet era* and artist not rapper* but yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Internet era* and artist not rapper* but yes.


Drake is a rapper man. You heard his last album? The Man was dropping barz!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2022)

@UtahCrip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 28, 2022)

crips hella inclusive. y'all should think bout joining your local chapter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)

@UtahCrip streets are dead!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

Cameras in a closed trial?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)

@Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2022)

K...?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 30, 2022)

Don't let him fool you guys. He's very happy for him.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2023)

~Gesy~ said:


> @UtahCrip streets are dead!


they snitching on him out in the open and nothing happening. thug ain't got no goons on the outside?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2023)

Right . Whatever happened to snitches get stitches? I'm seeing alot of snitches walking unharmed.


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 1, 2023)

damn gangsta boo dead. Rip


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2023)

Southern hip-hop pioneer Gangsta Boo found dead at age 43
					

Gangsta Boo, who joined Three 6 Mafia when she was only 15 years old, was one of hip-hop's most influential female rappers.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 2, 2023)

people really checcing for doja cat like that? i assume that eminem is nostalgia.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2023)

I don't wanna be the guy..but I don't think most of the people who listen to eminem are rap fans.


----------



## Wh1p (Jan 5, 2023)

Damn, just discovered this thread. Anyone here listen to MIKE? His new album is gas.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 5, 2023)

Who is MIKE?


----------



## Wh1p (Jan 5, 2023)

Lurko said:


> Who is MIKE?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 5, 2023)

lol
saw this short the other day


----------

